# Hilo del Inversor por Dividendos 2022



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Ene 2022)

Venimos de aqui: Hilo del inversor por dividendos: Construyendo tu cartera a largo plazo

*De qué va este hilo*

Soy un inversor orientado a dividendos. Busco empresas dividenderas y trato de comprarlas al mejor precio posible. En éste hilo voy posteando cada vez que una de las empresas de mi cartera entrega dividendos y al mismo tiempo escucho recomendaciones, hago pequeños análisis, y respondo preguntas.

Éste hilo es personal. No quiere decir que mi forma de invertir sea la única o la correcta. Desde luego invertir orientándose a dividendos no es un "get rich quick" sino mas bien una forma de poder tener unos ingresos extra de una forma relatívamente segura y automática.

Éste hilo también es un proceso de crecimiento. Desde mi hilo anterior he aprendido muchas cosas y, sobre todo gracias a los foreros, he podido mejorar mucho. Llevo invirtiendo desde hace unos 20 años. Empece estrepitósamente mal y aprendí a invertir de una forma que casa con mi personalidad, osea: Paciente y abierto a diferentes ideas.

*Preguntas frecuentes*

P: ¿Toda tu cartera es de dividendos? ¿Son todas tus inversiones empresas con grandes dividendos?
R: No. A día de hoy mi cartera contiene un 17% de empresas que no dan dividendos (o aún no los han dado) y un 15% de mis empresas entrega menos de un 2% de dividendos. Además, poseo otras inversiones.

P: He visto una empresa X que entrega un 20% de dividendos. ¿Te interesa invertir en ella?
R: En un principio la miraría con mucha sospecha. Es importante no dejarse deslumbrar por altos dividendos, pues suele ocurrir que éstos son una técnica para atraer a inversores cuando los fundamentales no cuelan.

P: ¿Cuál es tu objetivo anual para tu cartera dividendera?
R: 4% neto.

P: ¿Qué miras a la hora de seleccionar a una empresa dividendera para tu cartera?
R: En primer lugar necesita al menos 10 años en el mercado para que pueda ver sus números. A partir de ahí me fijo en su cashflow y si ha crecido de forma orgánica o a través de M&As (adquirir otras empresas no es malo, pero tiene que tener una buena explicación/lógica detrás). También miro si recompran acciones o sacan más acciones que diluyen al accionista. Finalmente, miro si tienen dinero para pagar esos dividendos fijándome, entre otras cosas, en su deuda a largo plazo.
Me gustan las empresas dividenderas que tienen un historial de mantenimiento/ incremento de dividendos y constancia en ellos.
Debo recalcar que estas reglas básicas solo las aplico cuando busco empresas para mi “cartera dividendera”. También lo miro para otras empresas, pero no es tan determinante.

P: Vaya gilipollez que una empresa dé dividendos. ¿No sería mejor usar ese dinero para crecer?
R: Los dividendos son una forma de “pagar” a los inversores. Cierto es que pueden ser usados para hacer crecer la empresa (por eso no me gustan dividenderas con menos de 10 años, exceptuando quizás REITs/SOCIMIs pero eso es otra historia), pero también es cierto que si me los pagan a mi yo puedo usarlos para comprar más acciones de esa empresa, de otras empresas, o en otros proyectos.
En otras palabras, comprando empresas dividenderas participo de sus beneficios de forma muy directa, pudiendo usarlos como yo quiera. Además, “obligas” a la empresa a trabajar duro pues cuando una empresa reduce o anula dividendos esto suele sentar muy mal a sus inversores.

P: Pues Warren Buffett no paga dividendos...
R: Berkshire Hathaway no paga dividendos, de igual forma que yo no pago dividendos. Si mi memoria no falla (que me corrijan si me equivoco) todas las 10 primeras posiciones de Berkshire por volumen, que representan más del 75%-80% de su cartera, son empresas dividenderas. Mr. Buffett himself ha negociado mejores dividendos para entrar en el accionariado de algunas de las empresas que ha ido adquiriendo.

P: ¿Podrías analizarme la empresa dividendera X?
R: Con gusto, pero primero postea los siguientes datos (perdona los anglicismos)
- Pais y sector
- Market cap.
- PER
- Free cash flow de los últimos 5 años. Mejor si me sabes decir que % se gastan en dividendos.
- Operating revenue de los últimos 5 años. Mejor si me cuentas algo de M&A, si los ha tenido.
- Net income de los últimos 5 años.
- Shares en los últimos 5 años. ¿Han subido o bajado?
- Return on invested capital (ROIC). Interesante para ver si crece a base de pedir dinero u orgánicamente.

P: Pero al final ¿nos vas a poner un enlace de tu empresa de inversión o tu canal de youtube o vendernos un libro?
R: No, porque no tengo nada de esas cosas y no hay un sitio en la puerta de la iglesia donde me ponga a mendigar. Mi objetivo es única y exclusivamente compartir lo que sé, dialogar con otros usuarios, ayudar donde pueda y aprender con vuestros comentarios.


----------



## 010 (2 Ene 2022)

Pillo sitio


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Ene 2022)

Eso mismo me pasa a mi con Airbus (+80% desde que la compré). Ahora mismo no da dividendos pero se supone que los volverá a dar cuando la cosa mejore. Dicho ésto, yo tuve en su día a IAG y la vendí con beneficios. Ahora, con la deuda que arrastra, no sé si entraría.

Hay muchísimas empresas que dan dividendos. Mira mi hilo anterior y verás las que yo tengo, o bien quédate en éste hilo porque en pocos dias empezarán a llegar los dividendos de Enero.

Por cierto, *mi objetivo para 2022 es duplicar los dividendos obtenidos en 2021*. Para ello compraré nuevas empresas, ampliaré en otras, y reinvertiré los dividendos obtenidos durante 2021. Gracias a dios de momento no necesito tirar de dividendos para mis gastos diarios.


----------



## Daniel_Plainview (2 Ene 2022)

Pillo sitio. Me encantó tu hilo del inversor y aprendí mucho pero no puedo aportar mucho. Muchas gracias por el curro que te pegas a cambio de nada.


----------



## charlie3 (2 Ene 2022)

Me apunto. Soy muy partidario de los divs.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Ene 2022)

IAG fue una empresa con la que aprendí mucho el año pasado. Pasé de quererla mucho a salirme a tiempo.

A día de hoy IAG tiene una deuda de casi 20 BI-(con "B")-llones. En los últimos 5 años, en su mejor año, hizo 2 billones. En los otros años perdió dinero, hizo medio billón, o un billón aqui y allá.

Pero IAG no es una empresa de software. Sus gastos fijos (mantenimiento de aviones, etc...) ahí se quedan. Si a partir de éste año las cosas le fueran de puta madre y cada año (cosa que no ha hecho en los últimos 5 años) ganara 2 billones, aún necesitaría 10 años para limpiar sus cuentas. Y eso sin contar con lo que bien dices de las emisiones.

Lo único que le veo a su favor son sus rutas intercontinentales. Ahí por el momento Ryanair no puede meter el hozico.

Por eso de momento prefiero quedarme con Airbus, y si Boeing se pega una buena leche igual también entre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Ene 2022)

hazme un minianálisis y la discutimos.


----------



## RFray (2 Ene 2022)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ene 2022)

Como tiene que ser.

Yo recomiendo tener al menos un 50% de tu cartera en ETFs o Indexados, así que estoy al 100% contigo.


----------



## vic252525 (3 Ene 2022)

que rentabilidades dan para 2022??


----------



## hortera (3 Ene 2022)

Que pasa con Amancio Ortega?


----------



## tactics (3 Ene 2022)

Si hay subida de tipos, Mapfre no está en malos números dividendo/precio acción, el tema es que he leído ya en varios foros distintos acerca de que tienen un destructor de valor de la acción en la dirección, Catalana es mejor pero también su dividendo es más bajo, es lo que tiene, seguridad frente a peores directivos/decisiones.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (3 Ene 2022)

Creo recordar @FeministoDeIzquierdas que una vez dijiste que no ibas a abrir más hilos nuevos hablando de tus inversiones. Corrígeme si estoy equivocado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ene 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Creo recordar @FeministoDeIzquierdas que una vez dijiste que no ibas a abrir más hilos nuevos hablando de tus inversiones. Corrígeme si estoy equivocado.



Cierto es. Éste no es un hilo que habla sobre mis inversiones. Aqui no digo cuando entro o salgo de tal o cual acción.

Lo único que puedes ver aqui es las acciones que tengo en cartera en el momento en el que dan dividendos. Ni puedes ver el 17% de mi cartera que no es dividendera, ni puedes saber cuando he entrado en esas empresas.

Puedes hacerte una idea de ese 87% de mi cartera en el momento en el que dan dividendos, pero no puedes saber cuando entro o salgo. Así me ahorro las gilipolleces.

Otra cosa es el privado


----------



## Kflaas (3 Ene 2022)

tactics dijo:


> Si hay subida de tipos, Mapfre no está en malos números dividendo/precio acción, el tema es que he leído ya en varios foros distintos acerca de que tienen un destructor de valor de la acción en la dirección, Catalana es mejor pero también su dividendo es más bajo, es lo que tiene, seguridad frente a peores directivos/decisiones.



Catalana Occidente, también tiene un pay-out más bajo, de ahí que sea más bajo


----------



## jaimegvr (3 Ene 2022)

Gladstone commercial, dividendo pagado el 31-12.


----------



## chema1970 (3 Ene 2022)

Cmc markets, he revisado el balance y esta bastante bien, 10% de dividendos, no se si me pierdo algo y tiene algun agujero negro, o este tipo de empresas no son sólidas, espero críticas...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ene 2022)

landlady dijo:


> En el otro hilo te he leído un par de veces lo del privado. ¿Qué es eso? ¡Gracias!



Cuando lleves mas mensajes te lo cuento


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Gladstone commercial, dividendo pagado el 31-12.



El PE se me antoja bajito, ¿no? 

Y 900m...ándate con cuidado, hamijo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ene 2022)

chema1970 dijo:


> Cmc markets, he revisado el balance y esta bastante bien, 10% de dividendos, no se si me pierdo algo y tiene algun agujero negro, o este tipo de empresas no son sólidas, espero críticas...



¡Esta bastante interesante! ¡Gracias!

La voy a mirar con mas detenimiento pero parece bastante curiosa.

3m de deuda pero 350m para pagarla, buena historia y aparentemente buen futuro.

Veo algunas cosillas pendientes así que lo que voy a hacer es esperarme hasta mediados/finales de Marzo y a partir de ahí no descarto entrar.

De nuevo, gracias.

PS: Si podeis poned también los fundamentales para que no los tenga que mirar yo todos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ene 2022)

landlady dijo:


> ¿Más mensajes escritos? No entiendo.



Ahora mismo tienes 151 mensajes. A partir de mil entonces puedo ver si no es un multinick.

Disculpa las molestias pero desgraciadamente es lo que hay. El foro es un reflejo de España, por desgracia.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ene 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> que rentabilidades dan para 2022??



¿A que te refieres? ¿Puedes elaborar?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ene 2022)

*SMITH & WESSON: COMENZAMOS EL AÑO A TIROS*

Una acquisición relatívamente nueva, la pacificadora americana nos entrega el primer dividendo del año. Con una subida de un 2% y un dividendo del 1.8% Will Smith y su amigo el guasón no nos van a hacer ricos, pero su excepcionalmente bajo PER y las expectativas de violencia que siempre acompañan a las crisis me hace creer que esta será una buena inversión.


----------



## JuanGrc (3 Ene 2022)

¿Qué opinas de: Micron, Qualcomm, KKR, Alphabet, Fortinet, Wacker Chemie, Matson, Moller Maersk?..gracias!


----------



## kurwo (4 Ene 2022)

Pillo sitio.

Este Q1 2022 creo recordar (lo comentaste tú en tu anterior hilo, de memoria ando muy bien), vencían tochos de deuda en muchos países y se esperaba una corrección. Cierto o me estoy haciendo la picha un lío?

Quiero meter la patita en los dividendos y qué mejor que comprar que en una corrección


----------



## ueee3 (4 Ene 2022)

Vengo, comento una que le he leído a un forero hablando de otro tema y que creo puede dar la campanada, y me voy: Fresenius.


----------



## ragnarok777 (4 Ene 2022)

Pillo sitio


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2022)

JuanGrc dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas de: Micron, Qualcomm, KKR, Alphabet, Fortinet, Wacker Chemie, Matson, Moller Maersk?..gracias!



Como no has puesto mas datos, de doy mi opinión como dividendero:

Micron: Montaña rusa. La llevo siguiendo pero no me acaba de convencer.
KKR: Necesitaría un estudio mas profundo. Me intriga sobre todo el porcentaje que está en manos de quien...
Alphabet: Empresón, pero caro. La compraría si hay una caida puntual, pero no la veo como dividendera.
Forninet: Crowdstrike le esta comiendo el mercado. Estuve analizando ámbas el año pasado pero no me acabaron de convencer.
Wackher Chemie: Es una buena empresa, no se va a ir a la quiebra, pero la veo cara. Si cae de precio sería interesante.
Matson: Tiene un moat curioso, pero me preocupa su deuda.
Moller Maersk: Otro empresón caro. Me pasa como con Alphabet, que si hubiera una caida gorda me metería en cero coma.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2022)

La que tengo yo en mirilla es Accor. Querría meterme en hoteles pero al mismo tiempo me da un poco de miedo que, entre el teletrabajo y airbnb, éste modelo (sobre todo el de hoteles business) me parece que ha pasado a mejor vida.

Para meterme en hoteles me metería en algo de diversión adulta. Mírate Vici y Wynn.

PS: Considera la importancia de la revalorización. Trader vs. Investor.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> Pillo sitio.
> 
> Este Q1 2022 creo recordar (lo comentaste tú en tu anterior hilo, de memoria ando muy bien), vencían tochos de deuda en muchos países y se esperaba una corrección. Cierto o me estoy haciendo la picha un lío?
> 
> Quiero meter la patita en los dividendos y qué mejor que comprar que en una corrección



En realidad se supone que es a finales de Marzo, pero si, así es. Dicho ésto, la "corrección" debería ser lenta (duraría un año mas o menos).

Pero el problema es que nunca se sabe si vamos a tener negociación, o viene otra pandemia, o hay un cambio de gobierno...mil cosas. Tienes que asumir que (casi) nunca vas a acertar en meterte en el precio mas bajo y simplemente hacer media. Por ejemplo, si pillas una buena empresa a 100 euros por acción y ésta cae a 50, por un tema puntual aun teniendo buenos fundamentales, pues le metes otro paquete a 50.

O en otras palabras: Si a tí te encanta Adidas y compras unas a 100 euros y luego esas mismas las ves de oferta a 50, ¿qué haces? ¿Lloraro? No. Yo desde luego compro otro par.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Vengo, comento una que le he leído a un forero hablando de otro tema y que creo puede dar la campanada, y me voy: Fresenius.



Si, merece la pena un estudio mas detallado. Ésta y Becton Dickinson (del mismo palo).


----------



## Tony Soprano (4 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Vengo, comento una que le he leído a un forero hablando de otro tema y que creo puede dar la campanada, y me voy: Fresenius.



Cual de las 2 Fresenius?? Yo he ganado dinero con FRE, pero también me parece una buena compañia FME. El futuro y el envejecimiento de la población harán que cada vez sean stocks muy atractivos. Compré después de hacer un deeper dive sabiendo que Buffet tenía DAvita


----------



## Tony Soprano (4 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si, merece la pena un estudio mas detallado. Ésta y Becton Dickinson (del mismo palo).



BDX lleva haciendo massive dilution desde el primer trimestre de 2015. No toco ni con un palo una compañia que ha pasado en unos aós de 198M shares outstanding, a 292M. Es directamente una estafa al inversor. Prefiero deuda pura y gasto en capex que dilution. 

No estamos hablando de casos como BSX, ABT o MDT que lo han hecho muy poco, o por razones ulteriores. Lo de Beckton Dickinson no tiene nombre. Un CEO y un CFO despreciables

Esa es la razon por la que pese a la calidad de sus productos, la acción está plana desde 2018. 

No la tocaría ni de lejos


----------



## Tony Soprano (4 Ene 2022)

No compres una empresa española en un mercado altamente regulado (por mucho monopolio que tenga) y con un gobierno semicomunista.

Si quieres acciones con un buen dividendo no te fijes tanto en el dividendo ahora, sino en lo que puede crecer para que tu yield on cost sea lo que realmente importa

Te voy a poner un buen ejemplo. Cuando yo compré la empresa canadiense Magna International (MGA), el dividendo era de 64 céntimos por acción. Era un 2 y pico %. Ahora me están pagando 1,72 por acción. El dividendo apenas supera el 2%, pero la empresa al haber crecido y haberse revalorizado ha sido capaz de subir el dividendo cada año.

NO compres basura española. Y menos con este Gobierno de truhanes.


----------



## Tony Soprano (4 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La que tengo yo en mirilla es Accor. Querría meterme en hoteles pero al mismo tiempo me da un poco de miedo que, entre el teletrabajo y airbnb, éste modelo (sobre todo el de hoteles business) me parece que ha pasado a mejor vida.
> 
> Para meterme en hoteles me metería en algo de diversión adulta. Mírate Vici y Wynn.
> 
> PS: Considera la importancia de la revalorización. Trader vs. Investor.



Vici es un gran REIT. Ahora mismo undervalued con adjusted fonds from operations. Es el único REIT que tengo en el punto de mira junto con IIPR (tengo O en mi cartera)


----------



## LionelHutz (4 Ene 2022)

se hablo mucho el año pasado. le saque algunos leuros, pero me daba miedo mantener la posición.


----------



## Tony Soprano (4 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Como no has puesto mas datos, de doy mi opinión como dividendero:
> 
> Micron: Montaña rusa. La llevo siguiendo pero no me acaba de convencer.
> KKR: Necesitaría un estudio mas profundo. Me intriga sobre todo el porcentaje que está en manos de quien...
> ...



COmpré Alphabet prepandemia en maximos historicos a 1475 por accion. Del big 5 es la que más tardó en recuperarse tras su caída a 1000. No miraría tanto los maximos hostoricos como el potencial que tiene. Apple es ya una 3T dollar company y creo que se ha revalorizado casi un 40% TTM.

Me parece la empresa del futuro, al margen de valuation y de ser una 2T company.

MU compré a 30 y pico y vendí. 

Maersk es una empresa que quiero comprar sí o sí. Con que haya un pequeño pull back, I'm in


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2022)

Tony Soprano dijo:


> Vici es un gran REIT. Ahora mismo undervalued con adjusted fonds from operations. Es el único REIT que tengo en el punto de mira junto con IIPR (tengo O en mi cartera)



Vici no cumple mi regla de los 10 años, pero si entiendes su creación ves que no importa. Y ya lleva un +6%.

Diría que aún es un buen momento para comprarla antes de que se acabe lo de la pandemia. Si pega otro bajón compraré mas de ella.


----------



## Beholder (4 Ene 2022)

Pillo sitio. Me callo porque tengo poquísimo que aportar por noob. Soy más de indexados y en bolsa estoy solo por dividendos. 

Por aportar algo yo estoy centrado en tecnológicas: Broadcom y Juniper me han ido muy bien este año. Buscando algún valor nuevo para entrar en febrero. 

Gracias a todos por compartir.


----------



## Tony Soprano (4 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Vici no cumple mi regla de los 10 años, pero si entiendes su creación ves que no importa. Y ya lleva un +6%.
> 
> Diría que aún es un buen momento para comprarla antes de que se acabe lo de la pandemia. Si pega otro bajón compraré mas de ella.



Es que claro... estando tan hasta los topes en Vegas... pero en cuanto todo esto pase no creo que todos los degenerate gamblers de America y Canada no vayan para alla a desparramar. Además Nevada es uno de los Estados que lo está haciendo bien fiscalmente junto Arizona, Tennessee, Texas... en contraposición de lo que está haciendo California. Muchos de Cali, mudándose a estas zonas, acaba siendo buena señal para un REIT, aunque sea una cuestión de proximidad.


----------



## LionelHutz (4 Ene 2022)

No se, es mas sentimiento que analisis. Sus productos aun siendo alimentación no son esenciales. El yogur griego es algo de lo que puedes prescindir en tu cesta si vienen mal dadas.
No tengo claro como le va a ir al cliente objetivo de Kri-Kri economicamente y por lo tanto a la compañia.


----------



## Tony Soprano (4 Ene 2022)

Beholder dijo:


> Pillo sitio. Me callo porque tengo poquísimo que aportar por noob. Soy más de indexados y en bolsa estoy solo por dividendos.
> 
> Por aportar algo yo estoy centrado en tecnológicas: Broadcom y Juniper me han ido muy bien este año. Buscando algún valor nuevo para entrar en febrero.
> 
> Gracias a todos por compartir.



Pero quieres diversificar o seguir en Tech??

Podrías mirar algo de insurance o financials que están un poco undervalued, dentro de que el mercado en general está por las nubes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2022)

Tony Soprano dijo:


> Es que claro... estando tan hasta los topes en Vegas... pero en cuanto todo esto pase no creo que todos los *degenerate gamblers* de America y Canada no vayan para alla a desparramar.



Yo opino algo distinto, sobre todo por experiencia...pero vamos que en el fondo estamos deacuerdo.

No sabría como explicarte mi punto de vista...


----------



## Tony Soprano (4 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo opino algo distinto, sobre todo por experiencia...pero vamos que en el fondo estamos deacuerdo.
> 
> No sabría como explicarte mi punto de vista...



1995, película de Scorsese?? Hahahaha


----------



## ueee3 (4 Ene 2022)

Tony Soprano dijo:


> Cual de las 2 Fresenius?? Yo he ganado dinero con FRE, pero también me parece una buena compañia FME. El futuro y el envejecimiento de la población harán que cada vez sean stocks muy atractivos. Compré después de hacer un deeper dive sabiendo que Buffet tenía DAvita



Me refería, creo, a Fresenius FRE (que sería Fresenius SE, no? Empecé buscando Fresenius Helios y me llevó creo que a esa). La que compró hace unos años a Quirón Salud y recientemente ha adquirido una empresa de fertilidad. Davita no sé cuál es, y deeper dive se me escapa el significado (¿inmersión más profunda? ¿invertir más? ¿aprender más?).

Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos (y por cierto al op no se lo he dicho ahora porque ya se lo he dicho varias veces en anteriores hilos).


----------



## Beholder (4 Ene 2022)

Tony Soprano dijo:


> Pero quieres diversificar o seguir en Tech??
> 
> Podrías mirar algo de insurance o financials que están un poco undervalued, dentro de que el mercado en general está por las nubes.



Suelo invertir en las empresas cuyo negocio conozco profesionalmente (soy del sector it) además de analizar balance, pyg y mercado. En banca, finanzas etc o es fintech o paso.


----------



## landlady (4 Ene 2022)

¿Qué opináis de HPE - Hewlett Packard Enterprise?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2022)

landlady dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de HPE - Hewlett Packard Enterprise?



Cojonudísima. Ya dí aviso el año pasado y voy con un +44%.

PER bajo. Metida en muchos sectores. Quizás no tiene un dividendo demasiado bueno pero desde luego espero verla vivita y coleando en los próximos años.

Mira por ejemplo su política de buybacks: HP Stock Buybacks (Quarterly)

Lo que no te sabría decir si es ahora un buen momento para comprarla, pero es una empresa solida.


----------



## landlady (4 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cojonudísima. Ya dí aviso el año pasado y voy con un +44%.
> 
> PER bajo. Metida en muchos sectores. Quizás no tiene un dividendo demasiado bueno pero desde luego espero verla vivita y coleando en los próximos años.
> 
> ...



No sé si estoy metiendo la pata. Me refiero a HPE en lugar de HPQ.

HP Inc tiene una grafica un poco parabólica... has pillado bien.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2022)

landlady dijo:


> No sé si estoy metiendo la pata. Me refiero a HPE en lugar de HPQ.
> 
> HP Inc tiene una grafica un poco parabólica... has pillado bien.



Perdona te había leido mal.

La miré en su dia pero mi problema con HPE es que les ha salido mucha competición, con IBM y Oracle e incluso Lenovo y hasta Dell a lo barato. No es que sea mala, pero para mi aún no tiene el futuro tan claro como me gustaría.

Mira con precaución su cuota de mercado y léete los 10ks para ver si tienen algún plan específico, y si es así nos lo cuentas.


----------



## javac (4 Ene 2022)

Bueno, yo saco 
MAIN: Main Capital
UTF: invierte en las estructuras USA, que están echas unos zorros

Estan caras las dos, pero reparten en mensual


----------



## uberales (4 Ene 2022)

¿Qué te parece Coca Cola european partners? A mi me parece interesante, ¿qué te parecen compras en grupos de 20 unidades? Para los que no tenemos mucho parné o liquidez...
@FeministoDeIzquierdas


----------



## Tony Soprano (5 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Me refería, creo, a Fresenius FRE (que sería Fresenius SE, no? Empecé buscando Fresenius Helios y me llevó creo que a esa). La que compró hace unos años a Quirón Salud y recientemente ha adquirido una empresa de fertilidad. Davita no sé cuál es, y deeper dive se me escapa el significado (¿inmersión más profunda? ¿invertir más? ¿aprender más?).
> 
> Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos (y por cierto al op no se lo he dicho ahora porque ya se lo he dicho varias veces en anteriores hilos).



Davita y FRE se dedican a la diálisis (grosso modo). La otra Fresenius, tema hospitales en general (grosso modo). 
Deeper dive es profundizar más y hacer un examen más exhaustivo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Ene 2022)

javac dijo:


> Bueno, yo saco
> MAIN: Main Capital
> UTF: invierte en las estructuras USA, que están echas unos zorros
> 
> Estan caras las dos, pero reparten en mensual



MAIN: El cashflow que le entra no cubre la deuda que tiene. ¿Tiene algún projecto para reducir deuda?
UTF: Me gusta CNS, UTF se me hace mas complicada. ¿Podrías hacer algún estudio?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Qué te parece Coca Cola european partners? A mi me parece interesante, ¿qué te parecen compras en grupos de 20 unidades? Para los que no tenemos mucho parné o liquidez...
> @FeministoDeIzquierdas



Coca Cola siempre es una buena inversión. Al cabrón de Buffett le aporta un 50% en beneficios (porque las compró cuando Franco iba en pantalones cortos). La pregunta es si esta bien a éste precio.

La estudié en su día, así que de memorieta:

El PE se me antoja alto (¿30x?), sobre todo porque Coca Cola ya ha madurado bastante. El profit margin de +20% es cojonudo, pero ese dividendo tan bueno lo consiguen a base de comerse mucho cashflow y me explico: En 2020 ganaron 9b y repartieron 7b en dividendos, lo cual quiere decir que si se enfrentan a problemas podrían tirar de dividendos y reducirlos.

El Revenue ha caido en los últimos 5 años, pero el beneficio ha aumentado así que tenemos que adivinar el motivo. Puede ser que han incrementado sus acciones.

En Assets vs. Liabilities tenemos que estan saneados pero no para tirar cohetes.

Finalmente, mirando con mas detenimiento al cashflow vemos que también esta saneado pero me parece insuficiente.

Como dividendero la compraría si cayera en un 50%, que podría pasar si nos metemos en otra crisis. Si no, para mi "the juice is not worth the squeeze".


----------



## uberales (5 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Coca Cola siempre es una buena inversión. Al cabrón de Buffett le aporta un 50% en beneficios (porque las compró cuando Franco iba en pantalones cortos). La pregunta es si esta bien a éste precio.
> 
> La estudié en su día, así que de memorieta:
> 
> ...



Sí, en noviembre 20 estaba interesante, creo que a 30 euros llegó a estar.


----------



## pedrolo (5 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo matildes y repsoles.
Timofónica ha reducido mucha deuda y sigue baja. El gobierno ha tenido que blindarla (Repsol también) un año para evitarle opas. Parece que intereses en fusiones impiden que despegue y coja valor en bolsa.
Repsol, que compré a 9, espero que me dé buenos dividendos y rentabilidad cuando las venda a no tardar muchos años.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Ene 2022)

pedrolo dijo:


> Yo tengo matildes y repsoles.
> Timofónica ha reducido mucha deuda y sigue baja. El gobierno ha tenido que blindarla (Repsol también) un año para evitarle opas. Parece que intereses en fusiones impiden que despegue y coja valor en bolsa.
> Repsol, que compré a 9, espero que me dé buenos dividendos y rentabilidad cuando las venda a no tardar muchos años.



Últimamente me llama la atención Telefónica, no lo voy a negar. Pero me da muchísimo miedo meterme en acciones españolas. Y te lo dice uno que tiene Gazporn.

A los rusos los veo venir, pero como los españoles estan mas controlados me cuesta mas entenderles, así que prefiero no meterme.

Dicho todo ésto, igual hasta yo entro en Telefónica.


----------



## Efraim (5 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Últimamente me llama la atención Telefónica, no lo voy a negar. Pero me da muchísimo miedo meterme en acciones españolas. Y te lo dice uno que tiene Gazporn.
> 
> A los rusos los veo venir, pero como los españoles estan mas controlados me cuesta mas entenderles, así que prefiero no meterme.
> 
> Dicho todo ésto, igual hasta yo entro en Telefónica.



¿Has considerado AT&T después del castigo que sufrió durante el año pasado?

También estoy por entrar en Mobile Telesystem, que tuve pero vendí cuando compré el piso en el que vivo ahora. Su ventaja es la falta de competencia importante en el mercado ruso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Ene 2022)

Efraim dijo:


> ¿Has considerado AT&T después del castigo que sufrió durante el año pasado?
> 
> También estoy por entrar en Mobile Telesystem, que tuve pero vendí cuando compré el piso en el que vivo ahora. Su ventaja es la falta de competencia importante en el mercado ruso.



La compré sobre finales del 2020, le gané un dinerillo y dividendos, pero cuando me enteré de su "restructuración" la vendí, prefiriendo tener Verizon. 

AT&T ha estado en varias de mis carteras pasadas, pero lo de discovery channel me hizo replantearme lo que sabía sobre la empresa.

En éstos momentos no me planteo AT&T a menos que caiga muchísimo.

Mobile Telesystems también lleva un tiempecito en cartera. No espero cambios en su precio, pero sus dividendos son muy gostosos. En noviembre pillé EUR0.26 por acción, lo cual me parece bastante cojonudo.

Los siguientes dividendos deberían venir sobre Julio. Tiene su riesgo al ser rusa, pero a mi me merece la pena.


----------



## javac (5 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> MAIN: El cashflow que le entra no cubre la deuda que tiene. ¿Tiene algún projecto para reducir deuda?
> UTF: Me gusta CNS, UTF se me hace mas complicada. ¿Podrías hacer algún estudio?



Veamos UTF; inversión del gobierno de USA en 2-3 trillones de dólares para mejora de infraestructuras y distribución electrica.



https://www.cohenandsteers.com/funds/details/cohen-steers-sicav-global-listed-infrastructure-fund#fund-portfolio



Soy bastante defensivo en bolsa, así que suelo llevar eléctricas, aeropuertos y MLPs. Añade acción tranquila, con dividendos mensuales, así que me gustó y la compré 
Debajo las principales empresas que llevan 

NextEra Energy Inc.Electric6.0Transurban GroupToll Roads5.1Norfolk Southern CorporationFreight Rails4.8Enbridge Inc.Midstream- C Corp4.6Canadian National RailwayFreight Rails4.3American Tower CorporationTower4.1Cheniere Energy Inc.Midstream- C Corp2.9Duke Energy CorporationElectric2.8AENA SAAirports2.6American Electric Power Company Inc.Electric2.6

*Positive implications for listed infrastructure*

On March 31st, President Joe Biden proposed over $2 trillion in spending and tax credits to ﬁx deteriorating roads and bridges, modernize America’s power grid, accelerate the transition to clean energy, expand the reach of high-speed internet service, and address other areas of need such as education, housing and health care. Though the plan in its current form appears unlikely to gain Republican support, we believe a modiﬁed version may be passed by the Democratic-controlled Congress using the budget reconciliation process, which would put a potential signing in late 2021 or early 2022.


We see the proposed spending package and tax changes as a clear positive for listed infrastructure, tying into key themes we’ve highlighted over the past year in decarbonization, data growth and the transport recovery:



 
Direct beneﬁts for renewable energy developers and electric utilities, primarily through tax incentives
 
Potential for new revenue opportunities for cell tower and datacenter companies due to a larger addressable market for wireless carriers
 
Added boost to economic growth, supporting many segments of listed infrastructure (particularly freight railways, marine ports, toll roads and airports)
Main: al igual que Paychex, se debe al momento de USA de generación de empleo, se dedica al tratamiento de toda la parte burocrática de RRHH/Payroll de otras empresas

Pero como bien dices, ambas en máximos históricos, MAIN saldría de cartera antes que UTF


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Ene 2022)

*HP ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*
Los reyes magos han venido un dia antes de la mano de HP. Con una revalorización de un 43%, la estadounidense nos endiña unos dividendos anualizados de mas de un 3% neto con respecto al precio original de compra.

Esta empresa va a ser fundamental en la duplicación de dividendos que esperamos en 2022, y empieza portándose muy bien.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Ene 2022)

*HKBN, VICI, ENTREGAN DIVIDENDOS*

No ha terminado la primera semana de Enero y ya hemos completado el 50% del objetivo mensual.

La telecomunicadora hongkonesa, si bien no se esta revalorando adecuadamente (-10%), si que es una dividendera cojonuda y éste año nos empieza dando su primer dividendo de mas de un 7% neto.

Al otro lado del pacífico Vici, con un mas humilde pero muy respetable 4% y pico, también adorna nuestro libro contable.

Si estuvieramos en el año pasado ya habríamos cerrado los beneficios del mes, pero este año exigimos el doble así que veremos si las otras dividenderas del mes sacan pecho y nos llevan a la línea de meta.


----------



## Rexter (7 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Sí, en noviembre 20 estaba interesante, creo que a 30 euros llegó a estar.



No confundamos Coca Cola, con Coca Cola Europacific Partners (desde que han comprado el negocio en Oceanía). Que una es la empresa Coca Cola en sí y la otra es una de sus varias embotelladoras. 

Como dividendera no es especialmente rentable, porque no reparte mucho, 1,4 euros por acción aproximadamente al año. Pero es un valor a tener en cuenta para evitar volatilidad en la cartera ya que siempre se anda moviendo en la horquilla 40-50 euros. 

Sede en Países Bajos desde el Brexit, así que de cara a la doble retención es sencillito, que Países Bajos retiene un 15%.

Como dividenderas yo personalmente veo otras mejor. Pero es cierto que es un dividendo de aproximadamente un 3% anual muy consistente, al ser un negocio muy maduro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Ene 2022)

*AMBEV REPARTE DIVIDENDOS*
Los borrachines deciden ayudar en la cuesta de Enero y hacen entrega de un 1.4% que no es para tirar cohetes pero una copita tampoco hace daño.

La cuesta de Enero se nos hace cada vez mas sencilla.


----------



## Tolagu (12 Ene 2022)

Microaportación, aunque no encaja exactamente en la filosofía dividindera: 2020 Bulkers en Oslo. Pequeña, con una política de deuda y dividendos digamos que peculiar, pero que este año puede ser un bombazo. Para este año y posiblemente el que viene a los precios actuales. Por cierto, reparten mensualmente.

Edito para descuidados: El reparto es discrecional, así que dura lo que dura dura.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ene 2022)

Tolagu dijo:


> Microaportación, aunque no encaja exactamente en la filosofía dividindera: 2020 Bulkers en Oslo. Pequeña, con una política de deuda y dividendos digamos que peculiar, pero que este año puede ser un bombazo. Para este año y posiblemente el que viene a los precios actuales. Por cierto, reparten mensualmente.
> 
> Edito para descuidados: El reparto es discrecional, así que dura lo que dura dura.



Gracias por la aportación.

Me he mirado los 10k y la verdad, la veo demasiado arriesgada para mi gusto, sobre todo en temas de deuda.

No sé cuanto podrán aguantar dando ese dividendo.


----------



## Tolagu (12 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias por la aportación.
> 
> Me he mirado los 10k y la verdad, la veo demasiado arriesgada para mi gusto, sobre todo en temas de deuda.
> 
> No sé cuanto podrán aguantar dando ese dividendo.



No lo se. La estructura de la deuda es extraña. Ahora tienen viento de cola y yo creo que este año aguantan bien. Y estamos hablando de un 20 y pico por ciento y en retornos de efectivo fundamentalmente (al menos en 2021).

Para mi que es un "chiringuito" para dueños y accionistas core. Y ojo que el accionariado es potente. Parece que el proyecto es como si hubieran invertido en flota para aprovechar el momento. Retornos en cash del 90%, pago de deuda "fácil" y en 5 años vendo los barcos, liquido la deuda y a tomar por culo.

Yo ya tengo una posición y es muy posible que la amplie en plan trading. Cuando vea algo raro liquido y fuera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Ene 2022)

*MONDELEZ ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*
Un dulce para Enero, Mondelez no solo lleva mas de un 30% de revalorización desde compra, sino que nos entrega unos dividendos netos y ajustados al precio original de compra de algo mas de un 2.3%.

Estamos ya prácticamente rozando los objetivos de Enero, que sigo recordando son mucho mas complicados que el año pasado pues debo hacer el doble que en 2021.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Ene 2022)

*TENCENT ENTREGA DIVI...DIGOOO, ACCIONES DE JD.COM*
Como lo habeis leido.

Tencent cumple con la promesa hecha en Diciembre y nos regala una acción de JD.COM por cada 21 acciones de Tencent. Si las vendiera en éste momento creo que obtendría sobre un 3% y pico de lo que he pagado por Tencent, así que prácticamente lo follado por lo pagado.

Tencent es, entre otras muchas cosas, un top mundial en juegos online (lo digo para los que sigais la que se ha liado con Blizzard y Microsoft). Y lo sería mas si el gobierno chino no hubiera soltado la gilipollez de prohibir a los chavales jugar a videojuegos, pero esa es harina de otro costal.

Sobre Mayo/Junio Tencent debería pagarnos la astronómica cifra de un 0.35% en dividendos, así que es posible que me retire y me compre un yate lleno de putas con ello...NO.


----------



## javac (20 Ene 2022)

Pregunta offtopic, pero es que me consume mucho tiempo
Para aquellas empresas que reparten dividendo mensual, existe alguna manera de agrupar los pagos de dividendos recibidos y los impuestos retirados?
El caso es que tengo 3 acciones que dan dividendos mensuales y a la hora de la declaración es fatigoso
Gracias


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Ene 2022)

javac dijo:


> Pregunta offtopic, pero es que me consume mucho tiempo
> Para aquellas empresas que reparten dividendo mensual, existe alguna manera de agrupar los pagos de dividendos recibidos y los impuestos retirados?
> El caso es que tengo 3 acciones que dan dividendos mensuales y a la hora de la declaración es fatigoso
> Gracias



Yo tengo un contable que se encarga de todo eso porque tengo diferentes inversiones e historias.

Igual puedes automatizarlo con excel. ¿Sabes usar VBA y/o Phyton?


----------



## javac (20 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo tengo un contable que se encarga de todo eso porque tengo diferentes inversiones e historias.
> 
> Igual puedes automatizarlo con excel. ¿Sabes usar VBA y/o Phyton?



A veces no vemos el elefante delante. Pues tiene usted razón, gracias, no se puede automatizar del todo pero se puede simplificar. 
Le doy una vuelta
Gracias


----------



## javac (21 Ene 2022)

pero a la hora de picar en el programa de Hacienda hay que meter todos los datos de todas las fechas de dividendo. Cómo cambia eso usar un broker u otro?


----------



## Naga2x (21 Ene 2022)

javac dijo:


> pero a la hora de picar en el programa de Hacienda hay que meter todos los datos de todas las fechas de dividendo. Cómo cambia eso usar un broker u otro?



Hay broker que te hacen la declaración automaticamente, pero suelen ser caros (por ejemplo el ing)


----------



## Hombredepaja (23 Ene 2022)

javac dijo:


> pero a la hora de picar en el programa de Hacienda hay que meter todos los datos de todas las fechas de dividendo. Cómo cambia eso usar un broker u otro?



No hay que meter fecha ninguna, sólo el total percibido y las retenciones. Yo apunto todos los dividendos en una hoja de cálculo y para la declaración sólo necesito los totales de cada columna.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Ene 2022)

*NATIONAL GRID NOS ENTREGA ACCIONES Y DIVIDENDOS*

Los chicos eléctricos, revalorizados en mas de un 30%, hacen entrega de su primer dividendo semestral con una carga neta de mas de un 4%, lo cual les coloca por encima de previsiones. Aqui debemos tener en cuenta de que puedes elegir entre pillar dividendos o acciones, así que your mileage may vary.

Estamos rozando objetivos del mes, pero como viene siendo habitual solamente no espero conseguir ningún objetivo mensual hasta llegar a Mayo, pues los primeros meses del año suelen ser lentos, y mas ahora que el objetivo es duplicar lo obtenido el año anterior. Aqui también ocurre que suelo elegir acciones en vez de dividendos, lo cual solo me ayuda a largo plazo.

Otra que debería entregar dividendos y acciones este mes es GSK, pero una vez mas me quedaré con acciones en vez de dividendos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ene 2022)

*GSK NOS ENTREGA ACCIONES Y DIVIDENDOS*
La farmaceutica también hace entrega de acciones y dividendos. Para quien se quede con cash sano obtendrá EUR0.23 por acción, y los que nos quedamos con acciones pues su equivalente.

En mi caso me toca un buen paquetito de acciones y si bien no ayudan mucho en mi objetivo dividenderil si que ayudan a que mi posición en Glaxo, revalorada en casi un 30% desde que la compré, cobre mas peso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ene 2022)

*CISCO ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*
La de los routers nos entrega su primer dividendo que viene a ser un 3% y pico. Tipico de Cisco, y en línea con lo que recibimos en Octubre del 2021. Llevamos casi un +50% de revalorización, así que todo correcto.

El problema es que ya vamos cerrando el mes, y como suele ocurrir difícilmente vamos a cumplir objetivos. Nos quedamos muy cerca, pero no llegamos a cerrar el mes como querríamos. Febrero, Marzo, y Abril van a ser también renqueantes, y solamente en Mayo nos pondremos donde queremos.


----------



## nyyrikki (27 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Últimamente me llama la atención Telefónica, no lo voy a negar. Pero me da muchísimo miedo meterme en acciones españolas. Y te lo dice uno que tiene Gazporn.
> 
> A los rusos los veo venir, pero como los españoles estan mas controlados me cuesta mas entenderles, así que prefiero no meterme.
> 
> Dicho todo ésto, igual hasta yo entro en Telefónica.



el problema que le veo a Gazprom no es ver venir a los rusos , sino a Baerbock y companhia. Yo entiendo que van a ir a por Nordstream2.

PD: Tu mensaje era de hace ya semanas, aguantas con Gazprom? Yo vendi las mias el lunes. Una pena porque el PER y dividendos es de lo mejor . Pero no me fio de los verdes, me dan mas miedo ellos que la situacion con Ucrania actual.............


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ene 2022)

nyyrikki dijo:


> el problema que le veo a Gazprom no es ver venir a los rusos , sino a Baerbock y companhia. Yo entiendo que van a ir a por Nordstream2.
> 
> PD: Tu mensaje era de hace ya semanas, aguantas con Gazprom? Yo vendi las mias el lunes. Una pena porque el PER y dividendos es de lo mejor . Pero no me fio de los verdes, me dan mas miedo ellos que la situacion con Ucrania actual.............



Mis Gazprom estan a mas de +50% de revalorización, con dividendos mas cerca del 5% que del 4% mínimo que quisiera en cada inversión, así que si bien no confío mucho en la empresa por motivos políticos internos de momento me la voy a quedar.

La crisis con rusia me da igual, y lo de Nordstream2 no lo veo ya que han invertido demasiada pasta para perderlo. Los Alemanes al ir cerrando sus plantas nucleares necesitan de energia, y el gas es imprescindible para ellos. Además, en el imposible caso de que cerraran el gas para Alemania se lo pueden vender a Escandinavia, a China, o a cualquier otro pais.

Desestabilizaciones y problemas políticos son el sueño de un inversor como yo, pues me permite hacer compras de buenas empresas a buenos precios. Tanto es así que en éstos días voy a añadir el equivalente de un 10% de mi cartera en líquido para hacer frente a posibles compras futuras durante éste año de crisis.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ene 2022)

*TAIWAN SEMIPORN ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*
Los de los chips eróticos (+13%) hacen entrega de sus mierderos dividendos y poco ayudan a cerrar Enero. Teniendo en cuenta lo que pagué por ellas me sale un beneficio real neto de casi un 1.5%, muy lejos del deseado 4% y que ayudan poco en mi lucha por doblar dividendos en 2022.

Como siempre, "mes de enero, dividendo mierdero", que es lo mismo que diré en Febrero, y aunque no rime lo que seguiré diciendo hasta que llegue mayo.

Así que cierro el mes de Enero rozando pero sin conseguir los objetivos mensuales, aunque si os soy sincero de haber pillado dividendos en vez de acciones con GSK y National Grid ya habría conseguido mi objetivo.


----------



## inversora1987 (31 Ene 2022)

Muchas gracias. Muy interesante todo lo que aportas

telefónica la ves bien para entrar?


----------



## javac (31 Ene 2022)

inversora1987 dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Muy interesante todo lo que aportas
> 
> telefónica la ves bien para entrar?



Me da la sensación por lo que transmite Feministo que TEF no está dentro de sus planes.
Pero...... que se pronuncie


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ene 2022)

inversora1987 dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Muy interesante todo lo que aportas
> 
> telefónica la ves bien para entrar?





javac dijo:


> Me da la sensación por lo que transmite Feministo que TEF no está dentro de sus planes.
> Pero...... que se pronuncie



No me gusta el Ibex35 en general por la constante "Venezuelización" de nuestra bolsa, pero cuando digo ésto la gente piensa que lo que me molesta los las corruptelas politicocomunistoides, y la pregunta obligada es "FeministoDeMierda, entonces ¿cómo coño eres tan hipócrita como para invertir en Rusia y en China?".

La respuesta es sencilla: Ámbos paises pueden imprimir dinero, y España esta de rodillas y en pompa ante el BCE y su moneda los Deutsche-EuroMarks.

Mi lógica rural con explicación muy por encima y sin entrar en muchos detalles:

Telefónica tiene una deuda del copón. Sus ingresos principales (12k millones) vienen de España, seguidos de hispanoamerica (8km), Alemania y Brasil (7.5km cada una), y UK (7km). En UK y Alemania tiene una competencia cojonuda, en Brasil y Sudamérica viene una crisis del copón además de sus competidores en ésta última, y en España tiene una maquinaria política que alimentar tan brutal que cuando lleguen las ayuditas de la UE y tenga que alimentar a sus amiguitos muy probablemente subirán sus precios, lo cual hará que la gente use menos sus servicios, lo cual acentuará su deuda. Pero Telefónica no es una empresa de software; tiene infraestructuras que mantener y todo el rollo del 5G que viene ahora.

En otras palabras, si no conociera la empresa y si la mirara estríctamente por fundamentales posiblemente se podría montar un belén para justificar entrar en ella, pero cuando combinas fundamentales+situación económica actual+corruptelas, pues me sale un riesgo que no me compensa.

Ya ves, me compensa mas apostar por Gazprom o por China Mobile porque sé que los rusos y los chinos pueden controlar a sus gallinas y no son tan tontos como para dejarlas morir y perder los huevos. Pero en el caso de España, obviamente Telefónica no va a desaparecer, pero con esa carga de deuda me da miedo que empiecen a recortar dividendos, baje el precio de la acción, y me tenga que salir con pérdidas.

Si mi exposición es una gilipollez agradeceré las correcciones oportunas.


----------



## inversora1987 (31 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No me gusta el Ibex35 en general por la constante "Venezuelización" de nuestra bolsa, pero cuando digo ésto la gente piensa que lo que me molesta los las corruptelas politicocomunistoides, y la pregunta obligada es "FeministoDeMierda, entonces ¿cómo coño eres tan hipócrita como para invertir en Rusia y en China?".
> 
> La respuesta es sencilla: Ámbos paises pueden imprimir dinero, y España esta de rodillas y en pompa ante el BCE y su moneda los Deutsche-EuroMarks.
> 
> ...






Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Creo que optare por mirar otras opciones


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ene 2022)

inversora1987 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Creo que optare por mirar otras opciones



Gracias a tí, pero no dejes que mi respuesta te "convenza" solo porque lo diga yo. Tienes que ver si lo que digo tiene sentido, pero sobre todo si se adapta a tu perfíl de inversor/a particular.

Por ejemplo, yo tengo mi casa pagada y una situación acomodada. Puedo tener valores a -50% durante 10 años si me apetece, pero igual tu situación requiere que en 2 años tengas que usar ese dinero para una casa o un coche.

En otras palabras, si por casualidad mi filosofía de inversor (value, a largo plazo, mirando fundamentales pero también situación geopolítica y moat y equilibrando todo) se ajusta a tu situación pues si, y si no pues no, pero nunca hagas algo sin escuchar al menos dos o tres opiniones.

Otro truco: Busca opiniones contrarias a lo que tu creas. Así puedes hacer "stress testing" sobre lo que crees que es válido y descartarlo si no te sirve.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Feb 2022)

*BRISTOL-MYERS SQUIBB ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Los de las pastillitas abren el melón de Febrero entregando sus primeros dividendos del año en medio de mi propia desconfianza con la empresa. Es mas de un 3% neto con respecto a mi precio de compra, y llevo mas de un 12% de revalorización, y de momento se queda en mi cartera, pero como haga cualquier gilipollez con lo que tiene en su pipeline le doy boleto.


----------



## inversora1987 (1 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias a tí, pero no dejes que mi respuesta te "convenza" solo porque lo diga yo. Tienes que ver si lo que digo tiene sentido, pero sobre todo si se adapta a tu perfíl de inversor/a particular.
> 
> Por ejemplo, yo tengo mi casa pagada y una situación acomodada. Puedo tener valores a -50% durante 10 años si me apetece, pero igual tu situación requiere que en 2 años tengas que usar ese dinero para una casa o un coche.
> 
> ...




Sí! Siempre intento sacar al menos 2 o 3 opiniones para tener más información y en operar en base a ello. Muchas gracias por todo!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Feb 2022)

*VERIZON INAGURA LOS DIVIDENDOS DE FEBRERO*

Verizon abre el melón de Febrero con unos dividendos netos que ligéramente sobrepasan el 4%. La acción, que ha salido del Tsunami del S&P500 en verde (+0.35%), sigue progresando adecuadamente en un mes que será muy aburrido.

Al menos ya tenemos para las pipas del mes.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *VERIZON INAGURA LOS DIVIDENDOS DE FEBRERO*
> 
> Verizon abre el melón de Febrero con unos dividendos netos que ligéramente sobrepasan el 4%. La acción, que ha salido del Tsunami del S&P500 en verde (+0.35%), sigue progresando adecuadamente en un mes que será muy aburrido.
> 
> Al menos ya tenemos para las pipas del mes.



Muy buena empresa para el momento actual, el mercado busca dividendos predecibles pollabiega.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Feb 2022)

*ABBVIE INYECTA SUS PRIMEROS DIVIDENDOS DEL AÑO*
La farmaceutica esta siendo un gran acierto en cartera. Tras un fantástico 2021 y con una revalorización que ya roza el 50%, nos entrega unos dividendos netos ajustados a inversión de casi un 5%.

Ésto hace que los objetivos de Enero ya sean ampliamente sobrepasados, pero no serán suficientes para llegar a Febrero. No veremos la luz hasta al menos Mayo.


----------



## jaimegvr (15 Feb 2022)

Que te parece British American Tobacco???

Yield 7,70%
Payout ratio 36,41%
P/E ratio 11,59
Deuda total 59%


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Feb 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Que te parece British American Tobacco???
> 
> Yield 7,70%
> Payout ratio 36,41%
> ...



Me parece cojonuda. De hecho, la tengo en cartera. No solo te permiten dividendos o acciones (yo siempre pillo acciones) sino que encima acaban de incrementar sus dividendos:








British American Tobacco (LON:BATS) Is Increasing Its Dividend To UK£0.54


British American Tobacco p.l.c. ( LON:BATS ) will increase its dividend on the 4th of May to UK£0.54. This takes the...




simplywall.st





Las mias estan ahora mismo a un +36%.


----------



## max power (15 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me parece cojonuda. De hecho, la tengo en cartera. No solo te permiten dividendos o acciones (yo siempre pillo acciones) sino que encima acaban de incrementar sus dividendos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No os echa para atras que el tabaco esta perdiendo adeptos?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Feb 2022)

max power dijo:


> No os echa para atras que el tabaco esta perdiendo adeptos?



No. Porque no es cierto: Smoking on the rise among young adults: implications for research and policy | Tobacco Control

Es el mensaje que tratan de hacerte creer.

Ahora quiero que te fijes en las 3 últimas series que hayas visto, o el la última quizás, y te fijes a ver si, por el motivo que sea, no meten siempre la excusa de alguien fumando.

Cada vez que veas a alguien en una serie o peli fumando, eso esta pagado. "Mad men" podría perféctamente haberse hecho en la época actual, pero necesitaban una excusa para meter a gente fumando todo el tiempo. La serie "narcos" podría haber tenido toda su acción basada en la cocaina, pero todos estaban todo el tiempo fumando. Walking dead, misma historia.

No solo eso, con los dividendos que da aunque supiera que iba a quebrar en 10 años la seguiría teniendo.

Es cuestión de beneficios.


----------



## jaimegvr (16 Feb 2022)

El tabaco es uno de los productos mas seguros que hay, se vende desde el siglo XVII y todo dios esta enganchado, fumando o fumando porros, en todo el _Mundo, desde Japon hasta la Patagonia.

Mas seguro que el petroleo o las farmaceuticas.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Feb 2022)

A ver qué tal se comportan las acciones pollabiega esta semana. Apuesto a que van a seguir haciéndolo muy bien.


----------



## javac (20 Feb 2022)

Airbus declara dividendo 1.5 euros por acción









Airbus restarts dividend after sharply higher profits


Airbus marked a turning point in its pandemic recovery with its first dividend in two years and higher profits from businesses including defence and space as the European group also confirmed a review of defence strategy on Thursday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (20 Feb 2022)

Se reduce todo a comprar dividend kings y dividend aristocrats a buen precio y que se mantengan a futuro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Feb 2022)

javac dijo:


> Airbus declara dividendo 1.5 euros por acción
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me había enterado.

Muchísimas gracias por compartir la información


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Feb 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Se reduce todo a comprar dividend kings y dividend aristocrats a buen precio y que se mantengan a futuro.



No exactamente, ya que los dividendos nunca estan asegurados, aunque si que es cierto la parte de comprar empresas buenas a buen precio.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (20 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No exactamente, ya que los dividendos nunca estan asegurados, aunque si que es cierto la parte de comprar empresas buenas a buen precio.



Opino que con un etf de dividend kings, aristocrats o ambos que supere el 3% te quitas de muchos dolores de cabeza. Si le sumas un reit de pago mensual mucha paz mental


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Opino que con un etf de dividend kings, aristocrats o ambos que supere el 3% te quitas de muchos dolores de cabeza. Si le sumas un reit de pago mensual mucha paz mental



Y una ETF global mas todavía. Pero no maximizas el trabajo de tu dinero.

Yo no estoy en contra de las ETFs (las uso en mi plan de pensiones) pero para invertir "en seco" tienen el problema de que cobran por lo que tengas invertido todos los años, ganes o pierdas. Yo prefiero "replicar" una ETF con 50 empresas que a mi me interesen.

¿Mas trabajo? Si, a cambio de ganar mas dinero.

PS: Otra ventaja de las ETF es no pagas comisiones por cada empresa que compras. Una ETF suele añadir o vender empresas de vez en cuando.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

*NOTICIAS: CISCO INCREMENTARÁ SUS DIVIDENDOS A PARTIR DE ABRIL*

Subirán un 2.7%, para entregarte USD0.38 por acción.


----------



## esquilero (21 Feb 2022)

Sobre BAT.

He leido un poco más arriba, perdón por no recordar al forero, que el consumo de tabaco estaba bajando. Eso creia yo hasta hace unos años pero siento deciros que no es asi. Cada día se fuma más. En España quizas no haya remontado en exceso el consumo de tabaco pero he pasado unos días de vacaciones en Francia el mes pasado y he regresado alucinado. Fuman un montón. Mucho más que aqui y además es un público bastante joven y femenino. Yo no sé que cojones ha pasado pero las tías en Francia fuman como carreteras. 

Feministo respondía que el no lo veía asi, bajada de consumo, y solo puedo estar de acuerdo con él. El tabaco es un negocio que está muy vivo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Sobre BAT.
> 
> He leido un poco más arriba, perdón por no recordar al forero, que el consumo de tabaco estaba bajando. Eso creia yo hasta hace unos años pero siento deciros que no es asi. Cada día se fuma más. En España quizas no haya remontado en exceso el consumo de tabaco pero he pasado unos días de vacaciones en Francia el mes pasado y he regresado alucinado. Fuman un montón. Mucho más que aqui y además es un público bastante joven y femenino. Yo no sé que cojones ha pasado pero las tías en Francia fuman como carreteras.
> 
> Feministo respondía que el no lo veía asi, bajada de consumo, y solo puedo estar de acuerdo con él. El tabaco es un negocio que está muy vivo.



"Por sus actos les conocerás".

Por eso no hay que hacer mucho caso a las noticias y fijarse mas en el dia a dia.

A mi con BAT me pasa como con Pfizer. Stop-loss y pillar dividendos mientras los vayan dando. Cuando salte algún escándalo o haya prohibiciones, que salte el stop-loss y a por otra cosa.

Pero de momento con BAT voy a +32% y con Pfizer a +40% y pico. Son dividenderas natas así que soltarlas sería una tonteria cuando no necesito el cash.


----------



## esquilero (21 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> "Por sus actos les conocerás".
> 
> Por eso no hay que hacer mucho caso a las noticias y fijarse mas en el dia a dia.
> 
> ...




Yo soy de fijarme bastante en las cosas pero lo consigo a medias. 

A mi el tema del tabaco me ha interesado siempre como un problema de salud. Un tio mio murió de cancer de pulmón con 42 años y eso ha traido como consecuencia que yo jamás haya fumado, y estoy muy orgulloso de ello.

Desde mi infancia hasta hace bien poco era evidente que el consumo de tabaco bajaba en España a marchas forzadas. Los fumadores palmaban a más velocidad que los nuevos fumadores se enganchaban al vicio. Hace unos años me pareció que ese descenso se paraba y ahora mismo creo que el tabaco crece en España ligeramente. Por avatares del destino y por vivir a 25 km de la frontera con Francia, observaba que en Francia el tema era similar y que además el altisimo precio del tabaco hacia que su consumo se redujese. Hace unos años comprobe que en Francia había mucha gente que si tenía que elegir entre comer y fumar preferían fumar. 

Tras las últimas vacaciones en la costa Azur, he comprobado que el consumo de tabaco en Francia está en evidente alza y que no lo va a frenar ni el precio del mismo.


----------



## Impactrueno (21 Feb 2022)

Perdonad que haga un poco de offtopic, pero aprovechando que ha salido el tema de BAT, a ver si me podeis aclarar sobre el ultimo dividendo.

Supuestamente daba la opcion de reinversion, opcion que seleccione, pero a dia de hoy no aparecen en mi cartera. He llamado al broker (ING) y no saben darme respuesta de por que y que contacte directamente a la compañia. ¿Alguno de vosotros habeis recibido ya las acciones?, si no me equivoco esas acciones deberian aparecer desde el 14 de febrero pero sigo sin ellas. Por ver el resto de accionistas antes de ponerme a enviar correos.


----------



## chema1970 (21 Feb 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Perdonad que haga un poco de offtopic, pero aprovechando que ha salido el tema de BAT, a ver si me podeis aclarar sobre el ultimo dividendo.
> 
> Supuestamente daba la opcion de reinversion, opcion que seleccione, pero a dia de hoy no aparecen en mi cartera. He llamado al broker (ING) y no saben darme respuesta de por que y que contacte directamente a la compañia. ¿Alguno de vosotros habeis recibido ya las acciones?, si no me equivoco esas acciones deberian aparecer desde el 14 de febrero pero sigo sin ellas. Por ver el resto de accionistas antes de ponerme a enviar correos.



Tardan unos días hombre


----------



## XXavier (21 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> "Por sus actos les conocerás".
> 
> Por eso no hay que hacer mucho caso a las noticias y fijarse mas en el dia a dia.
> 
> ...



*Por sus frutos les conoceréis...*

(Ev. de Mateo)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Perdonad que haga un poco de offtopic, pero aprovechando que ha salido el tema de BAT, a ver si me podeis aclarar sobre el ultimo dividendo.
> 
> Supuestamente daba la opcion de reinversion, opcion que seleccione, pero a dia de hoy no aparecen en mi cartera. He llamado al broker (ING) y no saben darme respuesta de por que y que contacte directamente a la compañia. ¿Alguno de vosotros habeis recibido ya las acciones?, si no me equivoco esas acciones deberian aparecer desde el 14 de febrero pero sigo sin ellas. Por ver el resto de accionistas antes de ponerme a enviar correos.



A mi tampoco me ha llegado pero debería llegar en breve, no te preocupes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> *Por sus frutos les conoceréis...*
> 
> (Ev. de Mateo)



Y el que a mi pene se arriba buena sombra le cobija 

Es vroma, gracias por la corrección.


----------



## XXavier (21 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Y el que a mi pene se arriba buena sombra le cobija
> 
> Es vroma, gracias por la corrección.



Me sonaba raro, y lo he mirado en Google...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Feb 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Me sonaba raro, y lo he mirado en Google...



¿El de mi pene? Nono, ese esta en la RAE, correctísimo


----------



## Pacoronavirus (22 Feb 2022)

Abro pregunta porque soy consciente que @FeministoDeIzquierdas lleva al menos Gazprom en su cartera

¿Cómo ves la situación actual para entrar en empresas rusas? ¿Oportunidad de compra o demasiado riesgo?

Tenía en mente Lukoil y Polymetals concretamente, y sino fueran rusas entraría pero me genera muchas dudas como pueden afectar las previsibles sanciones a Rusia o potenciales bloqueos económicos.

¿Alguien tiene idea en que puede afectar eso a la empresa en si y a los accionistas extranjeros?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Feb 2022)

Pacoronavirus dijo:


> Abro pregunta porque soy consciente que @FeministoDeIzquierdas lleva al menos Gazprom en su cartera
> 
> ¿Cómo ves la situación actual para entrar en empresas rusas? ¿Oportunidad de compra o demasiado riesgo?
> 
> ...



Para mi la oportunidad es cojonuda.

Yo tengo en cartera Gazprom en verde, pero también tengo Polymental en rojo (pero es una dividendera cojonuda) y también Mobile Telesystems (también en rojo, y también dividendera cojonuda). Ámbas me dieron el año pasado dividendos cojonudos, e imagino que éste año lo volverán a hacer.

Lógicamente no puedo comprar en bolsa rusa, así que la primera la tengo en UK, y la segunda a través de ADR.

Para mi al final es todo cuestión de dinero. Sin tensiones la bolsa no se mueve, y la sangre fria hace que puedas aprovechar oportunidades, eso si, a muy largo plazo.

Mira Amazon o Apple. Amazon llegó a caer mas de un 90% en su dia, y tardo un montón de años en llegar a donde ha llegado pero lo ha hecho. Si las empresas tienen buenos fundamentales, un buen moat, y tú tienes la paciencia necesaria, ahora es un buen momento para entrar.

Opinión personal por supuesto.


----------



## XXavier (22 Feb 2022)

Porsche va a salir a bolsa... Creo que es interesante, y convendrá 'apuntarse' en su momento...

De 'Der Spiegel':


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Feb 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Porsche va a salir a bolsa... Creo que es interesante, y convendrá 'apuntarse' en su momento...
> 
> De 'Der Spiegel':



Hablando de Porsche...adivina quien acaba de doblar su posición en Porsche Automobil Holding AG hoy mismito con una subida del 15% ...y dando dividendos desde que la pillé en mi cartera de 2020...

No todo van a ser malas noticias, joder.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Feb 2022)

*NOTICIAS: DIVIDENDO EXTRAORDINARIO DE NORSK HYDRO*

El equipo directivo de Norsk Hydro va a proponer un dividendo anual por acción de NOK3.40, pero a ésto le van a añadir un dividendo extraordinario de NOK2.00.

Podreis acceder a éstos dividendos si habeis entrado en Norsk Hydro antes del 11 de Mayo del 2022.

En 2021 Norsk Hydro entregó un dividendo de NOK1.25, así que éste año vamos casi a triplicar los beneficios del año anterior. Y si añadimos el NOK2.00 extraordinario nos queda al cambio algo mas de medio euro bruto por acción.

*El poder de los dividendos en buenas empresas*

Warren Buffett compró Coca-cola hace mas de 30 años. Considerando la cantidad por la que compró su primer paquete de acciones, Coca-cola le entrega en la actualidad un 50% ANUAL.

Yo compré Norsk Hydro en el 2020. Pagué 2.37 euros por ella. Desde entonces estoy cobrando dividendos anuales. Éste año podría pillar alrededor de un 20% de dividendo sobre precio original que pagué por ella (dependiendo de impuestos). Obviamente no será una constante pues tocan dividendos extraordinarios, pero abre la posibilidad de que en menos de 10 años, si decido quedarme estas acciones, podría hacer un break-even solo en dividendos, y a partir de entonces todo lo que Norsk Hydro me proporcione será dinero gratis.

Pero los dividendos no son juramentos. Algunas empresas los suben, otras los mueven según los beneficios del año, y otras hasta los suspenden si hay problemas. Pero cuando pillas una empresa Pollavieja como Norsk Hydro a buen precio pillas algo extraordinario que no debes dejar escapar.

Éste año nos vamos a enfrentar a una crisis que podría ser peor que la del 2021. Habrá muchas posibilidades de pillar empresas a precios acojonantes. Quizás no Norsk Hydro, y quizás no experimenten subidones como ésta, pero hay otras que estan muy bien y que, con algo de paciencia, pueden dar muchas alegrías a quienes sepan cultivarlas.

Con las empresas pollaviejas las recompensas son para los pacientes.


----------



## Pacoronavirus (22 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Para mi la oportunidad es cojonuda.
> 
> Yo tengo en cartera Gazprom en verde, pero también tengo Polymental en rojo (pero es una dividendera cojonuda) y también Mobile Telesystems (también en rojo, y también dividendera cojonuda). Ámbas me dieron el año pasado dividendos cojonudos, e imagino que éste año lo volverán a hacer.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta, si, voy a largo plazo con la idea de no vender pero en caso de las empresas rusas me daba miedo el riesgo pais.

Las seguiré porque me las prometía muy felices pero al final tanto lukoil como Polymetals han pegado un buen subidón...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Feb 2022)

Pacoronavirus dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, si, voy a largo plazo con la idea de no vender pero en caso de las empresas rusas me daba miedo el riesgo pais.
> 
> Las seguiré porque me las prometía muy felices pero al final tanto lukoil como Polymetals han pegado un buen subidón...



Yo llevo casi un -15% con Polymetal y ni me tiembla el pulso. Es que me da igual. El año pasado le llegué a ganar mas de un 6%, conozco su moat, y sé que eventualmente volverá a subir porque hay pocas empresas como esa.

Pero ese soy yo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Feb 2022)

Poly es ahora mismo un 3.5% de mi cartera. Según vaya cayendo mas igual le meto hasta un 5%. Ya veremos.


----------



## Ranjito (23 Feb 2022)

Muy interesante todo lo que aportáis para ir aprendiendo un saludo a todos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Feb 2022)

Me has leido el pensamiento. Literalmente la tengo en mi otra pantalla esperando el momento para volver a meterle.


----------



## jaimegvr (23 Feb 2022)

Dividend yield 14,78% de momento.


----------



## jaimegvr (23 Feb 2022)

Yo no compraría hasta que acabe la crisis, porque en 2014 con la crisis de Crimea, la accion cayó desde los 18$ en 2014 hasta los 7$ en 2015.
Se puede caer hasta los 3$ facilmente.


----------



## jaimegvr (23 Feb 2022)

Yo no tendria acciones chinas o rusas ni en sueños, con la que se avecina en 10 años en el Pacifico y en Europa Oriental.


----------



## Quemado (24 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Poly es ahora mismo un 3.5% de mi cartera. Según vaya cayendo mas igual le meto hasta un 5%. Ya veremos.



Ha caído más de un 30% hoy, de 1100 a unos 700.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Feb 2022)

Quemado dijo:


> Ha caído más de un 30% hoy, de 1100 a unos 700.



Me acabo de dar cuenta, así que la oportunidad esta ya presentada.


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Feb 2022)

Dentro de 10 años, tras la guerra mundial que esta empezando, esas acciones del Imperio Sovietico o de China comunista no valdran NADA, seran empresas ESTATALES y expropiadas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Feb 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Dentro de 10 años, tras la guerra mundial que esta empezando, esas acciones del Imperio Sovietico o de China comunista no valdran NADA, seran empresas ESTATALES y expropiadas.



Respeto tu opinión. Pero yo soy mas de pensar que:
- Ni los chinos ni los rusos son tontos.
- El mercado nos necesita a todos, chinos, rusos, europeos, y americanos.
- Al final don dinero es quien manda.


----------



## jaimegvr (24 Feb 2022)

Digo, que Gazprom , polymetal..... acabaran siendo expropiadas por el Estado sovietico, y Alibaba JDcom...... expropiadas por el Estado chino comunista tras la guerra.


----------



## javac (24 Feb 2022)

Hola
Aparte de Gazprom y Polymetal, qué acciones rusas estáis mirando?


----------



## richibichi (24 Feb 2022)

Feministo ojalá te salga bien gaszprom hay que echarle pelotas.

Pero solo triunfan los osados cuando otros nos acongojamos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Feb 2022)

Hola Adri y gracias por participar.

SAP no estaba en mi radar porque siempre me pareció demasiado cara y con los fundamentales demasiado "raros", pero quizás ahora si que sea un buen momento. Vamos a echarle un vistazo:

- PE: Histórico sobre 20. Altito en general pero comparable positívamente con la industria (Microsoft, Oracle, Salesforce).
- Net Margin: Sobre el 15% muy consistente. bajo para la industria pero bueno en general.
- Revenue: Duplicando en los 10 últimos años, aunque con saltitos de vez en cuando. No me preocupa.
- Net income: Aqui tengo mi problema. En los últimos cinco años han bailado entre 3 y 5 billones USD. Sospecho que lo van reinvirtiendo.
- Shares outstanding: Comprando últimamente, lo cual se me antoja positivo.
- Assets vs. liabilities: Deuda duplicada desde el 2018. El debt/equity ratio es de casi un 40%, así que la deuda se me antoja manejable por el momento pero no estoy impresionado.
- Cash flows: Arriba y abajo, hacen dinero pero no se me antoja estable. Encima, el Price to FCF lleva altito últimamente.

Ésto es lo que voy a hacer: Me atrae ese dividendo extra, así que le voy a poner un marcador a 90 euros. Si antes de Mayo (es cuando les viene el ex-dividend) cae a ese precio igual le meto un paquete.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Feb 2022)

Españolas, politiqueos y tasa tobin...uff, me pides mucho compi.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Feb 2022)

richibichi dijo:


> Feministo ojalá te salga bien gaszprom hay que echarle pelotas.
> 
> Pero solo triunfan los osados cuando otros nos acongojamos.



Lo de Gazprom estaba cantado. De hecho, ya estoy en verde. A mi se me antoja como dinero gratis.

Rusia tiene reservas naturales del copón. Además, si no les las vende a Europa se las vende a China. En realidad Europa es la única que tiene que perder con todo ésto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Feb 2022)

*NOTICIAS: DANONE PROPONE DIVIDENDOS PARA 2022*

Danone pagará EUR1.94 por acción, así que no hay cambios desde el año pasado. Si quieres aprovecharlos deberás comprar Danone antes del 10 de Mayo de 2022


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Feb 2022)

Que SAP es un empresón no lo dudo, como no dudo que Mercedes es una gran marca de coches, lo que no evita que nunca pagaría 500k por un clase E pelado.

Trato de comprar barato, y hay unas 11.000 empresas en el mercado.


----------



## richibichi (25 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo de Gazprom estaba cantado. De hecho, ya estoy en verde. A mi se me antoja como dinero gratis.
> 
> Rusia tiene reservas naturales del copón. Además, si no les las vende a Europa se las vende a China. En realidad Europa es la única que tiene que perder con todo ésto.



Seguramente busque entrada hoy viernes a última si hay rebajas, con un porcentaje pequeño

Tengo un mal pálpito para el lunes


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Feb 2022)

richibichi dijo:


> Seguramente busque entrada hoy viernes a última si hay rebajas, con un porcentaje pequeño
> 
> Tengo un mal pálpito para el lunes



El año pasado delistaron China Mobile...durante 5 minutos.

Hoy la tengo a +30% y dividendos.

Edito: Hoy Gazprom ha subido un 12%. Y éste no es un hilo de FOMO, pero cuando las cosas estan claras hay que actuar con decisión. Al mismo tiempo, hay que ser cautelosos y no meter los ahorros de la abuela o ir a full con ninguna empresa.


----------



## javac (25 Feb 2022)

No las encuentro en IB, qué ticker tienen? 
Gazprom y Polymet


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Feb 2022)

Por cierto, como norma general solo me gustan las empresas que hacen acquisiciones cuando también crecen orgánicamente (no me refiero a SAP, sino a una regla general).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Feb 2022)

javac dijo:


> No las encuentro en IB, qué ticker tienen?
> Gazprom y Polymet



Gazprom: ISIN US3682872078
Poly: ISIN JE00B6T5S470

Aqui foto de Poly por si la necesitas para tu búsqueda:


----------



## javac (25 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gazprom: ISIN US3682872078
> Poly: ISIN JE00B6T5S470
> 
> Aqui foto de Poly por si la necesitas para tu búsqueda:



Gracias
Te falta la banda sonora de Leonardo Dantes. El potro se desboca cuando hace el amor


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Feb 2022)

javac dijo:


> Gracias
> Te falta la banda sonora de Leonardo Dantes. El potro se desboca cuando hace el amor



"Hace el amor". Si me lo dices asi en el oido soy todo tuyo, piratón.


----------



## Naga2x (25 Feb 2022)

Yo voy a jugarmela y esperar un poco a ver si la volatilidad las tira algo, tengo MBT y Poly pero esta última ya se ha disparado bastante, lo mismo con gaz que iba a hacer entrada... Estas semanas de rebajas me habían dejado el líquido listo pero ya he vuelto a meter y esta el dedo en el gatillo .

P.d. puta mierda seguro que no me deja meter MBT ahora mismo. Tenía pensado mantenerlo pero me da que este broker este año sale de mi vida.


----------



## javac (25 Feb 2022)

SAP será lo que sea, pero es lo opuesto a User Friendly
Es complejo de cojones y difícil de aprender
Hacer un desarrollo es la muerte en vida


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Feb 2022)

SAP es caro y "aprender" SAP es una mierda en comparación con Oracle o Dynamics. Además, muchos otros como Salesforce ya le estan comiendo la tostada.

SAP es un pepino, y creo que hacen buenas apuestas, pero no me gusta comprar caro, eso es todo.


----------



## XXavier (25 Feb 2022)

Bueno, claro que hay gente que compra Apple. Por eso se sostiene al precio que tiene... Es una acción muy líquida


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Feb 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Bueno, claro que hay gente que compra Apple. Por eso se sostiene al precio que tiene... Es una acción muy líquida



THIS.

Me encantan los Teslas. He tenido la oportunidad de conducir el modelo S y el Tesla 3 y son una pasada. Hasta me plantearía comprarme uno. Es mas, no me extrañaría que con el tiempo se convirtiera en la primera marca mundial de coches. *No me verás muerto comprando una acción de Tesla a su precio actual*.

Los telefonitos de Xiaomi me parecen una puta mierda. Siento que se rompen al mirarlos y acostumbrado a los Samsung no me verás muerto con un Xiaomi. *Me he hinchado a comprar acciones de Xiaomi desde que estaban a 1.4 euros y he seguido comprando cada vez que han caido por debajo de los 2 euros*.

Esta muy bien conocer un producto, pero mejor aún conocer como llevan una empresa y como tratan a su inversor.

Otro ejemplo. Berkshire Hathaway Inc. Las acciones estan carísimas y nunca han hecho split. Warren Buffet explicó que él nunca hará splits y que (parafraseándole) le gusta que su acción esté carísima porque así solo pueden entrar las personas que crean realmente en ella.


----------



## Pacoronavirus (25 Feb 2022)

richibichi dijo:


> Seguramente busque entrada hoy viernes a última si hay rebajas, con un porcentaje pequeño
> 
> Tengo un mal pálpito para el lunes



Yo entré hoy en Polymetals a 7,81 Libras. No la pillé más abajo por un problema con el broker ayer...

La otra que estaba esperando es Lukoil, pero voy a esperar a ver como evoluciona el asunto.


----------



## max power (25 Feb 2022)

Pacoronavirus dijo:


> Yo entré hoy en Polymetals a 7,81 Libras. No la pillé más abajo por un problema con el broker ayer...
> 
> La otra que estaba esperando es Lukoil, pero voy a esperar a ver como evoluciona el asunto.



Coño, estamos igual.


----------



## kurwo (27 Feb 2022)

Una pregunta a colación de este hilo de dividendos.

En el caso de que no seamos expertos en la bolsa o no queramos pasar muchas horas analizando las empresas, sectores, competencia etc, y queramos invertir en valores "defensivos" que dan un % de dividendos sostenible, ¿cómo veis hacer DCA a los siguientes ETFs? Tienen 0 comisión en degiro por compra






SPDR® S&P Global Dividend Aristocrats UCITS ETF (... ETF | IE00B9CQXS71


SPDR® S&P Global Dividend Aristocrats UCITS ETF (EUR) - ETF - Fondo Cotizado - Ratings Morningstar, análisis, rentabilidades y gráficos




www.morningstar.es




IE00B9CQXS71 - SPDR® S&P Global Dividend Aristocrats UCITS ETF (EUR) | ZPRG
El mítico aristócratas del dividendo, empresas con un historial potente de dividendos crecientes (para USA 25 años, para Europa 10)






Vanguard FTSE All-World High Dividend Yield UCITS... ETF | IE00B8GKDB10


Vanguard FTSE All-World High Dividend Yield UCITS ETF USD Distributing (EUR) - ETF - Fondo Cotizado - Ratings Morningstar, análisis, rentabilidades y gráficos




www.morningstar.es




IE00B8GKDB10 - Vanguard FTSE All-World High Dividend Yield UCITS ETF USD Distributing (EUR)


En mi caso particular lo veo buena opción por diferentes motivos: me despreocupo de analizar empresas/que estas quiebren/gestionar la cartera y al hacer DCA me aseguro un precio medio y no cagarla con el timing. Por la contraparte, eso se traduce en 0,3-0,4% de gasto anual. Con lo que quedaría un dividendo bruto de 3% aproximadamente.

Alguna desventaja -dentro del contexto de alguien que no es experto en análisis de bolsa y no quiere preocuparse de gestionar la cartera -que le veáis a esta estrategia?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Feb 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> Una pregunta a colación de este hilo de dividendos.
> 
> En el caso de que no seamos expertos en la bolsa o no queramos pasar muchas horas analizando las empresas, sectores, competencia etc, y queramos invertir en valores "defensivos" que dan un % de dividendos sostenible, ¿cómo veis hacer DCA a los siguientes ETFs? Tienen 0 comisión en degiro por compra
> 
> ...



Son buenas opciones, pero como bien dices a cambio de despreocuparte pierdes ese extra. Lo de las "0 comisiones" es un tongo, por cierto.


----------



## filets (27 Feb 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> Una pregunta a colación de este hilo de dividendos.
> 
> En el caso de que no seamos expertos en la bolsa o no queramos pasar muchas horas analizando las empresas, sectores, competencia etc, y queramos invertir en valores "defensivos" que dan un % de dividendos sostenible, ¿cómo veis hacer DCA a los siguientes ETFs? Tienen 0 comisión en degiro por compra
> 
> ...



Vanguard la tengo pendiente


----------



## kurwo (27 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Son buenas opciones, pero como bien dices a cambio de despreocuparte pierdes ese extra. Lo de las "0 comisiones" es un tongo, por cierto.



Perdóname que me desvíe un momento. Por tongo te refieres, a que te cobran la conectividad a mercados (2,50€) anualmente?


----------



## javac (27 Feb 2022)

Los brokers de 0 comisiones, a la hora de enlazar sus órdenes, no lo hacen al mejor precio. De ahí viene su comisión, del diferencial de mejor precio menos tu precio. Lo que cambia es que el trader no lo ve y se cree que tiene cero comisiones

Robinhood, heytrade y similares, no viven del aire


----------



## kurwo (27 Feb 2022)

javac dijo:


> Los brokers de 0 comisiones, a la hora de enlazar sus órdenes, no lo hacen al mejor precio. De ahí viene su comisión, del diferencial de mejor precio menos tu precio. Lo que cambia es que el trader no lo ve y se cree que tiene cero comisiones
> 
> Robinhood, heytrade y similares, no viven del aire



Entendido pues, gracias


----------



## Ungaunga (27 Feb 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> Una pregunta a colación de este hilo de dividendos.
> 
> En el caso de que no seamos expertos en la bolsa o no queramos pasar muchas horas analizando las empresas, sectores, competencia etc, y queramos invertir en valores "defensivos" que dan un % de dividendos sostenible, ¿cómo veis hacer DCA a los siguientes ETFs? Tienen 0 comisión en degiro por compra
> 
> ...



Interesantes opciones. No te equivocas comprando esos dos ETFs en concreto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Mar 2022)

*INTEL, FORTEC, Y BRITISH AMERICAN TOBACCO PLC ENTREGAN DIVIDENDOS*

Tras un Febrero no mucho mejor que Enero, seguimos con un Marzo que seguirá siendo bastante asquerosito. Recordemos que hasta Mayo no empieza lo bueno.

Intel lo esta pasando ligerísimamente mal (-0.8%), así que tras pagar al señor feudal acabo con unos dividendos rozando el 1.5%. Intel está en mi cartera por su futura proyección, pero si fuera por dividendos estaría ya afuera. NO ME AYUDA.

Fortec por otro lado si que sabe comportarse. Con mas de un 51% de revalorización, esta pequeña empresa me molesta un poco pues no aumentan sus dividendos a pesar de estas ganancias. Al menos deberían hacer un poco de share buybacks, pero los cabrones no se mueven. Aun así, nos entregan algo mas de un 3% neto así que decido quedármela algo mas de tiempo.

Finalmente American Tobacco PLC entrega mas de un 9% bruto, pero decido ir a por acciones en vez de dividendos, así que si bien ayuda a mi cartera no me ayuda a nivel líquido.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Mar 2022)

De buen rollo: Una inversión "fantástica". Así por encima y sin entrar mucho:

Cash flow from operations:
2018: 347m
2019: 346m
2020: 830m
2021: -302m

Total liabilities (2021): 6500m

Prefiero no meterme, gracias.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Mar 2022)

Si, exáctamente por eso deberíamos haber visto cosas como un share buyback o algo mas significante con ese dinero extra, cosa que no he visto al menos mirando por encima.

De PER no esta mal, pero veo algunas cosas que no me acabo de enterar. Lo que yo haría es esperarme a ver como capean el verano y si lo hacen bien entrar.

No digo que sea mala, pero no la veo tan clara como para que me interese a mi personalmente.


----------



## jaimegvr (2 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *INTEL, FORTEC, Y AMERICAN TOBACCO PLC ENTREGAN DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> Tras un Febrero no mucho mejor que Enero, seguimos con un Marzo que seguirá siendo bastante asquerosito. Recordemos que hasta Mayo no empieza lo bueno.
> 
> ...



Es American Tobacco, o es British American Tobacco???


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Mar 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Es American Tobacco, o es British American Tobacco???



Jajaja si, es British American Tobacco. Se me había caido la colonia, joder


----------



## Pacoronavirus (2 Mar 2022)

Parece que Rusia prohibe el cobro de dividendos de empresas rusas a inversores extranjeros por tiempo indefinido.

¿Pagarán el dividendo en acciones o directamente te lo quitan hasta que se levante la prohibición?

¿Aplicará esto a Polymetals al ser anglo-rusa?









Rusia decreta un corralito sobre inversores extranjeros y prohíbe la venta de acciones o el cobro de dividendos


Rusia responde a las sanciones internacionales bloqueando a los foráneos en un intento por sostener su economía.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Mar 2022)

Pacoronavirus dijo:


> Parece que Rusia prohibe el cobro de dividendos de empresas rusas a inversores extranjeros por tiempo indefinido.
> 
> ¿Pagarán el dividendo en acciones o directamente te lo quitan hasta que se levante la prohibición?
> 
> ...



Polymetal es anglo-rusa y cotiza en Jersey (JE00B6T5S470). En teoría deberías de poder seguir cobrando los dividendos, como en su día ocurrió con China Mobile, pero como lo han hecho todo tan aprisa y corriendo hasta que no los vea no me lo creeré.

Lo que sí parece es que los han incrementado, así que diría que tiene disposición de pago.

Ya veremos.


----------



## Paradise_man (3 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Polymetal es anglo-rusa y cotiza en Jersey (JE00B6T5S470). En teoría deberías de poder seguir cobrando los dividendos, como en su día ocurrió con China Mobile, pero como lo han hecho todo tan aprisa y corriendo hasta que no los vea no me lo creeré.
> 
> Lo que sí parece es que los han incrementado, así que diría que tiene disposición de pago.
> 
> Ya veremos.



Yo estoy esperando saber qué pasa con Lukoil, cotizando en la bolsa de londres.... aproveche a comprar 200 acciones con la bajada antes de que cerrasen y bueno.....si se mantiene el precio bajo, que pagasen en acciones también sería interesante


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Mar 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando saber qué pasa con Lukoil, cotizando en la bolsa de londres.... aproveche a comprar 200 acciones con la bajada antes de que cerrasen y bueno.....si se mantiene el precio bajo, que pagasen en acciones también sería interesante



Volvemos a la historia de siempre. Inversor vs. trader.

En mi cartera dividendera el precio de una acción no me suele preocupar porque busco empresas serias con un buen moat. Obviamente en una cartera con 50 empresas siempre me salen algunas ranas, pero en general, con el tiempo suficiente, el tiempo las va poniendo en el sitio correcto.

Pongamos por ejemplo el caso de HKBN. Ahora mismo la tengo a -8%, pero su dividendo es de casi un 8% bruto. Si cayera un 30% y estuviera así durante 4 años, yo podría venderla y aun así haberle ganado dinero, desde luego mas que a cualquiera de mis alquileres y con menos quebraderos de cabeza.

El secreto es tratar de ir refinando una cartera solo con buenas empresas que den dividendos interesantes. Es un proceso que requiere tiempo y que tienes que ir mirando cada x meses, pero en mi opinión merece la pena.


----------



## Paradise_man (3 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Volvemos a la historia de siempre. Inversor vs. trader.
> 
> En mi cartera dividendera el precio de una acción no me suele preocupar porque busco empresas serias con un buen moat. Obviamente en una cartera con 50 empresas siempre me salen algunas ranas, pero en general, con el tiempo suficiente, el tiempo las va poniendo en el sitio correcto.
> 
> ...



Mi idea es invertir a largo plazo....por eso la he incorporado a mi cartera especialmente tras ponerse bastante interesante respecto a precio y subida de dividendos....
Para "trading" tengo una pequeña cartera de opciones que vence en abril así que a ver qué tal va todo y puedo incorporar aún más empresas dividenderas a mi cartera de inversión


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Mar 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Mi idea es invertir a largo plazo....por eso la he incorporado a mi cartera especialmente tras ponerse bastante interesante respecto a precio y subida de dividendos....
> Para "trading" tengo una pequeña cartera de opciones que vence en abril así que a ver qué tal va todo y puedo incorporar aún más empresas dividenderas a mi cartera de inversión



Estonces todo correcto, pero diversifica tanto por paises como por sectores.

Mejor perder una buena inversión que cagarla poniéndolo todo al rojo.


----------



## Paradise_man (3 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Estonces todo correcto, pero diversifica tanto por paises como por sectores.
> 
> Mejor perder una buena inversión que cagarla poniéndolo todo al rojo.



Exacto....intento no concentrar todo en un sector/país e incluso divisa de la acción.....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Mar 2022)

Yo hice un buen pico con BP y el follón del accidente del golfo. También me metí en Porsche en el 2015 con el escándalo del diesel, y de hecho me he vuelto a meter en Porsche en el 2020 y ahora mismo la tengo a veces sobrepasando el 100%.

Cuando comenzó la pandemia me saltó la cartera entera y tras recoger mis beneficios con el stop-loss volví a comprar.

Al mismo tiempo, ahora que lo del coronavirus empieza a bajar me acabo de salir de Pfizer, con un 40% de beneficio y todos los dividendos acumulados.

¿Es todo bonito? NO. Ahora mismo estoy bloqueado con Gazprom, Mobile Telesystems, y Polymetal. Y me habría pillado los dedos con Lukoil de no ser porque siempre limito mi exposición a según que mercados y sectores.

Yo considero a mi cartera como un todo. Como si fuera un conglomerado donde los rusos me la estan liando, como en su día me la liaron los Chinos (estuve bloqueado con China Mobile y ahora esta bien en verde y dando dividendos). A una mala igual se van a la quiebra y tendré que declarar éstas pérdidas a cambio de no pagar impuestos por otros beneficios...pues mira, lo follado por lo cagado.

El problema sería si yo tuviera un 30%-50% o mas en esas empresas. Pero como siempre digo, hay que diversificar en paises y sectores, y hoy como siempre mi propio consejo me viene de puta madre con mi cartera en verde y los dividendos viniendo todos los meses.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (3 Mar 2022)

¿Alguno de vosotros ha ampliado en 3M o esperáis mayores bajadas? parece ser que sus beneficios no fueron los esperados ,y tuvieron ese problemilla con los tapones defectuosos para el ejercito americano y las consiguientes demandas, pero es que esta en p/e 14,66 y con un dividendo por encima del 4%, creo que sigue siendo un empresón con mucho margen de beneficios.

también estoy pendiente de adidas, ha bajado mucho, aun que su dividendo es raquítico , pero su exposición al mercado Ruso es tan solo del 3% , aun que creo que tenían fabrica allí, no creo que les vaya a afectar tanto para semejante bajada.


----------



## TheYellowKing (4 Mar 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> ¿Alguno de vosotros ha ampliado en 3M o esperáis mayores bajadas? parece ser que sus beneficios no fueron los esperados ,y tuvieron ese problemilla con los tapones defectuosos para el ejercito americano y las consiguientes demandas, pero es que esta en p/e 14,66 y con un dividendo por encima del 4%, creo que sigue siendo un empresón con mucho margen de beneficios.
> 
> también estoy pendiente de adidas, ha bajado mucho, aun que su dividendo es raquítico , pero su exposición al mercado Ruso es tan solo del 3% , aun que creo que tenían fabrica allí, no creo que les vaya a afectar tanto para semejante bajada.



Das por hecho que ya está descontada la salida de Adidas de Rusia? Porque yo que estoy esperando a Caterpillar el día que dijo que se iba de Rusia creo incluso que subió y es algo que no termino de entender. Igual es que a pesar de perder mercado gana al quedarse sin alguna empresa de la competencia rusa.
¿Pensáis que ya está descontado todo esto?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Mar 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> ¿Alguno de vosotros ha ampliado en 3M o esperáis mayores bajadas? parece ser que sus beneficios no fueron los esperados ,y tuvieron ese problemilla con los tapones defectuosos para el ejercito americano y las consiguientes demandas, pero es que esta en p/e 14,66 y con un dividendo por encima del 4%, creo que sigue siendo un empresón con mucho margen de beneficios.
> 
> también estoy pendiente de adidas, ha bajado mucho, aun que su dividendo es raquítico , pero su exposición al mercado Ruso es tan solo del 3% , aun que creo que tenían fabrica allí, no creo que les vaya a afectar tanto para semejante bajada.



Yo estoy mirando a 3M pero con un precio de entrada a partir de 110 euros y deberé pensármelo mucho.

Incrementó su deuda un 30% en 2018 y hasta hoy solo ha podido rebajarla en un 10%. Tienen menos de USD4b para hacer frente a una deuda de USD16b, y en sus 4 últimos años solo han podido hacer 2b de operating cashflow en uno de ellos (el resto han sido 200m mas o menos). Lo de Rusia lo único que va a hacer es incrementar su deuda.

Voy a esperar al verano a ver lo que ocurre a menos que haya una hostia importante.


----------



## jaimegvr (4 Mar 2022)

Todo esta expuesto al mercado ruso, todo bajará por ello. Y si luego Polonia o Estonia Letonia Lituania.... son invadidas, bajaran mas al perder esos mercados.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Mar 2022)

¿Y no lo tienes con mapfre?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Mar 2022)

Si me comparas los cash flows, deuda, y moat, ¿cuál de las tres crees que sería mejor?


----------



## jaimegvr (4 Mar 2022)

MAPFRE ahora mismo:

1,62
PER ratio 10
Yield dividend 8,92%
Deuda 75%
Payout ratio 58%


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Jajaja si, es British American Tobacco. Se me había caido la colonia, joder




BAT... muy buena empresa la llevo un tiempo y esta va para largo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Mar 2022)

Con todos mis respetos: Quieres hacer una "cuestión estratégica" y "defensiva" sin ni tan siquiera evaluar durante 20 minutos los datos de la empresa que quieres comprar. Me apuesto contigo lo que quieras a que te pasas mas tiempo mirando los precios de la fruta en el supermercado para ver si te ahorras 20 céntimos.

A mi esas tres empresas me parecen buenas. Todas tienen su moat. Pero no quiere decir que estén baratas aunque hayan bajado de precio.

Consejo de amigo: Si quieres invertir a largo plazo y por dividendos tienes que poder explicar cada empresa en la que estas invertido. Tienes que poder explicar el moat y sus números. El riesgo que crees que tiene y porqué aun así decides meterte.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Mar 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> BAT... muy buena empresa la llevo un tiempo y esta va para largo



+1. Yo siempre pillo acciones en vez de líquido.

Eso si, creo que llegará el dia que las tabacaleras desapareceran. Para mi su evolución será al cannabis legal, o morirán. Pero eso es una opinión paco propia.

Siempre les tengo un stop-loss por si acaso, pero mis BAT estan ahora mismo a mas de un +20% sobrevaloradas así que voy tranquilo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Mar 2022)

No he dicho que estuvieras.

Simplemente digo que vendría bien que supieras porqué entras en una o en otra, sea la que sea.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Mar 2022)

No. Tengo estudiadas solo las empresas en las que estoy invertido.

Hasta otro nick.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (4 Mar 2022)

TheYellowKing dijo:


> Das por hecho que ya está descontada la salida de Adidas de Rusia? Porque yo que estoy esperando a Caterpillar el día que dijo que se iba de Rusia creo incluso que subió y es algo que no termino de entender. Igual es que a pesar de perder mercado gana al quedarse sin alguna empresa de la competencia rusa.
> ¿Pensáis que ya está descontado todo esto?



El mercado se pone en lo peor antes de que pase y luego rectifica al alza o a la baja según los hechos, lo que no entenderé nunca es en base a que, por que la situación de ucrania y las sanciones son de difícil proyección, de momento es mas fuego a la hoguera de la inflación, y doy ya por hecho que habrá recesión, y además con inflación retardada que va a tardar su tiempo en corregirse , lo que dejara ya sin margen de maniobra a los gobiernos, 

veo poca escapatoria a la recesión, hay buenas oportunidades en el mercado , pero es que me da que todo va a bajar un trozo mas, tenia una orden de compra en adidas a 190 y la he retirado por que me da que va a bajar mas, quizás con algún respiro que otro , pero esto es un mercado bajista sin solución a corto plazo


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo estoy mirando a 3M pero con un precio de entrada a partir de 110 euros y deberé pensármelo mucho.
> 
> Incrementó su deuda un 30% en 2018 y hasta hoy solo ha podido rebajarla en un 10%. Tienen menos de USD4b para hacer frente a una deuda de USD16b, y en sus 4 últimos años solo han podido hacer 2b de operating cashflow en uno de ellos (el resto han sido 200m mas o menos). Lo de Rusia lo único que va a hacer es incrementar su deuda.
> 
> Voy a esperar al verano a ver lo que ocurre a menos que haya una hostia importante.



Gracias, sabia que tenia deuda , pero no había hecho cuentas de que le fuese a costar tanto quitársela de encima, supongo que si llega una recesión, usaran el dividendo para liquidarla, que es mas del 50% de sus beneficios.
.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Mar 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Gracias, sabia que tenia deuda , pero no había hecho cuentas de que le fuese a costar tanto quitársela de encima,* supongo que si llega una recesión, usaran el dividendo para liquidarla*, que es mas del 50% de sus beneficios.



Estos comentarios me dan vida, porque me demuestra que por cada forero tonto hay al menos otro muy listo, y además humilde.

Efectívamente, los dividendos pueden ser reducidos, o incluso anulados temporalmente. Tienes el caso de Airbus por ejemplo.

Yo para saber si una empresa puede hacer frente a sus dividendos voy mirando dos cosas: El cashflow (sobre todo cash from operations) y si tienen costumbre de pagar dividendos. También miro si mantienen sus dividendos a cambio de contraer mas deuda, lo cual no me mola.

Todo el tema del free cash flow y como lo usa una empresa daría casi para un hilo propio.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (6 Mar 2022)

En mi experiencia, he incrementado mis beneficios limitandome a comprar el SP500 (o el MSCI si quiere mas diversificacion) a cambio de ganar ese tiempo extra que me permite dedicarle a mi actividad mejorando los ingresos (y por ende los beneficios al tener mas liquidez para aportar a los fondos).

Con un % pequeño hago mis pinitos en inversiones mas exoticas pero es la mayoria de mi cartera hoy en dia y hasta que no tenga varios millones no pienso en recibir pagos dividenderos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Mar 2022)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> En mi experiencia, he incrementado mis beneficios limitandome a comprar el SP500 (o el MSCI si quiere mas diversificacion) a cambio de ganar ese tiempo extra que me permite dedicarle a mi actividad mejorando los ingresos (y por ende los beneficios al tener mas liquidez para aportar a los fondos).
> 
> Con un % pequeño hago mis pinitos en inversiones mas exoticas pero es la mayoria de mi cartera hoy en dia y hasta que no tenga varios millones no pienso en recibir pagos dividenderos.



Y en tu experiencia, ¿cuál ha sido el tu rendimiento neto en los años que has estado invirtiendo?

Neto = Quitando las comisiones de esos fondos, impuestos, etc...

No es una pregunta a mala leche, pero es importante entender los datos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Mar 2022)

*PFIZER ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Me he salido de ella este año, pero no ha sido impedimento para cobrar los que serán sus últimos dividendos (por el momento).

A 0.36 euros brutos por acción, al haberme salido me es complejo calcular lo que he ganado pero debo de estar por encima del 3%.

Ahora podría hacer la "trampa" y añadir mis beneficios de la venta de Pzifer (un 40%) a los dividendos del año, y me saldría que ya el alcanzado los objetivos de Abril, pero como prefiero mirar dividendos puros entonces de momento ni tan siquiera he pasado los requerimientos de Febrero, algo que, sigo repitiéndome, es muy normal ya que solo a partir de Mayo deberíamos a empezar a ver dividendos serios.

En cualquier caso, nada indica que mi objetivo anual no se vaya a cumplir.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (8 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Y en tu experiencia, ¿cuál ha sido el tu rendimiento neto en los años que has estado invirtiendo?
> 
> Neto = Quitando las comisiones de esos fondos, impuestos, etc...
> 
> No es una pregunta a mala leche, pero es importante entender los datos.



Mire el % anualizado del SP500 durante los ultimos 10 años y quitele las comisiones que no son ni del 1%.

Claro que no digo que esto tenga que ser asi siempre, pero yo no tengo tiempo para hacer value asi que seguire con la estrategia bogle en cualquier caso con cambios puntuales. Por ejemplo, Bitcoin fue algo demasiado interesante como para no involucrarse, pero cosas asi pasan cada muchos años.


----------



## max power (8 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo estoy mirando a 3M pero con un precio de entrada a partir de 110 euros y deberé pensármelo mucho.
> 
> Incrementó su deuda un 30% en 2018 y hasta hoy solo ha podido rebajarla en un 10%. Tienen menos de USD4b para hacer frente a una deuda de USD16b, y en sus 4 últimos años solo han podido hacer 2b de operating cashflow en uno de ellos (el resto han sido 200m mas o menos). Lo de Rusia lo único que va a hacer es incrementar su deuda.
> 
> Voy a esperar al verano a ver lo que ocurre a menos que haya una hostia importante.



Tiene tambien al parecer una reclamacion encima por unos tapones para los oídos.

No creo que alcance el nivel de RoundUp para Bayer pero en USA quien sabe.....



Aviso de redirección


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Mar 2022)

Yo estoy comprando acciones por dividendos, nada del otro mundo, simplemente como opcion buy and hold para no tener dinero en bancos españoles con el peligro que puede suponer. Es la 1º vez en mi vida que lo hago, me va a costar no mirar con lo entretenido que es el trading pero quiero olvidarme y tenerlo como una manera no de hacerme rico sino de vencer un poco a la inflacion.


----------



## XXavier (8 Mar 2022)

En cuanto a MAPFRE, y sin entrar en detalles de la empresa, el sector no me gusta, porque tiende al 'low-cost', y las empresas 'pesadas' como MAPFRE se ven sometidas a una competencia abundante de aseguradoras más pequeñas y dinámicas... Es notable el gasto en publicidad que se está haciendo, y da la impresión de que todos se disputan un 'stock' de clientes que crece poco, si es que crece (Véase la contracción general del automóvil). Eso es malo para los beneficios...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Yo estoy comprando acciones por dividendos, nada del otro mundo, simplemente como opcion buy and hold para no tener dinero en bancos españoles con el peligro que puede suponer. Es la 1º vez en mi vida que lo hago, me va a costar no mirar con lo entretenido que es el trading pero quiero olvidarme y tenerlo como una manera no de hacerme rico sino de vencer un poco a la inflacion.



Mi consejitos de amigo: 

1. Divide tu capital inicial entre 10 acciones que tengas bien estudiadas. 

2. TODAS tienen que tener buenos moats (osea, empresas que tengan una marca muy famosa, o que estén en un casi monopolio, o que sean muy líderes en su sector, etc..), diferentes paises, y diferentes industrias. Idealmente busca 1/3 en USA, 1/3 en Europa, y 1/3 en Asia, dejando un pelín en UK y en paraisos fiscales.

3. Olvida todo lo que haya pasado en los dos últimos años. Mira lo que han hecho entre 2015-2019.

4. Asegúrate de que TODAS cumplan los siguientes fundamentales atendiendo a los años del punto 3:
- PER bajo
- Profit margin al menos de un 10% (Net income / total revenue).
- Revenue growth: Mira que el Operating revenue se haya incrementado en el tiempo.
- Profit growth: Mira que el net income se haya incrementado en el tiempo. Si el net income se incrementa a una velocidad mayor que el revenue ésto quiere decir que la empresa es particularmente buena en sacar beneficio neto. Es muy buena señal.
- El número de acciones debe mantenerse o disminuir en el tiempo. Si aumenta puntualmente tienes que ponerte a buscar en su causa, pero si tiene por costumbre aumentar HUYE.
- Mira que la deuda pueda ser pagada (assets vs. liabilities).
- Mira que el cashflow (cash from operations) permita pagar la deuda en poco tiempo y de forma cómoda. Aqui hay algunas excepciones como por ejemplo empresas de utilities (eléctricas, agua) que suelen tener mucha deuda porque su cash flow es mas constante aunque sea menor.
- Si pagan dividendos éstos deben ser mantenidos o aumentados en el tiempo. Por eso no debes fijarte del 2020 donde muchas empresas suspendieron dividendos de forma temporal.

5. Que todas tus empresas tengan al menos 10 años de vida, tirando muy por lo bajo. En mi cartera la inmensa mayoría tienen al menos 50.

Todo esto es un rollo pero a poco que le pillas el truco serás capaz de evaluar una empresa en 20 minutos. Osea, en un par de horas puedes montarte una carterita decente para ir empezando.

Y cuando hagas todo ésto olvídate de tu cuenta hasta al menos el siguiente trimestre. No quieras ser inversor y trader al mismo tiempo, y que no te importe que la empresa suba o baje durante esos 3 meses.

Por último, de esas 10 empresas la vas a cagar con 4 si o si, pero las otras te lo van a compensar con creces.


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Mar 2022)

Muchas gracias, te hago caso, de hecho te leo y sigo varias empresas de las que hablas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Mar 2022)

Es muy dificil dar un consejo que se adapte a todas las empresas y en todas las situaciones. Por ejemplo, a una empresa growth le daríamos mas PER que a una empresa consolidada, o a un banco con poco PER igual no interesa meterse. Tampoco sé la cantidad del forero ni las comisiones por cada transacción, así que igual deben ser 5 y no 10 empresas.

Pero como norma general y para abrir un poco la mente creo que mi comentario debería proporcionar una línea mas o menos correcta. Por ejemplo, una empresa sin deuda difícilmente puede quebrar (no imposible, pero si muy difícil). También puedes comprar una empresa cojonuda pero a un precio muy alto y no perder tu dinero (aunque si perder el "poder" de ese dinero).

No intento sentar cátedra ni decir verdades absolutas, pero al mismo tiempo me siento en la obligación de aconsejar de la forma mas segura posible para preservar el dinero de quien me consulta.

Espero que lo entiendas de ésta forma.

Un saludo.


----------



## ueee3 (8 Mar 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> En cuanto a MAPFRE, y sin entrar en detalles de la empresa, el sector no me gusta, porque tiende al 'low-cost', y las empresas 'pesadas' como MAPFRE se ven sometidas a una competencia abundante de aseguradoras más pequeñas y dinámicas... Es notable el gasto en publicidad que se está haciendo, y da la impresión de que todos se disputan un 'stock' de clientes que crece poco, si es que crece (Véase la contracción general del automóvil). Eso es malo para los beneficios...



El hecho de que Mapfre sea grande, ¿le perjudica o le beneficia a la hora de ofrecer buenos precios? En muchos sectores ser grande te permite ofrecer mejores precios, y si esto es así aquí, quienes estarían sudando más serían los de su competencia.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Mar 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> En cuanto a MAPFRE, y sin entrar en detalles de la empresa, el sector no me gusta, porque tiende al 'low-cost', y las empresas 'pesadas' como MAPFRE se ven sometidas a una competencia abundante de aseguradoras más pequeñas y dinámicas... Es notable el gasto en publicidad que se está haciendo, y da la impresión de que todos se disputan un 'stock' de clientes que crece poco, si es que crece (Véase la contracción general del automóvil). Eso es malo para los beneficios...





ueee3 dijo:


> El hecho de que Mapfre sea grande, ¿le perjudica o le beneficia a la hora de ofrecer buenos precios? En muchos sectores ser grande te permite ofrecer mejores precios, y si esto es así aquí, quienes estarían sudando más serían los de su competencia.



Entrad en la web de mapfre y poner aqui las empresas que tienen y donde estan metidos. JODER, UN POCO DE ANÁLISIS COÑO.


----------



## XXavier (8 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> El hecho de que Mapfre sea grande, ¿le perjudica o le beneficia a la hora de ofrecer buenos precios? En muchos sectores ser grande te permite ofrecer mejores precios, y si esto es así aquí, quienes estarían sudando más serían los de su competencia.



En un mercado donde todos pujan a la baja, los beneficios sufren. No me parece que se puedan esperar dividendos saneados del sector de seguros en España. Encima, están todos concentrados en el automóvil, que está en contracción, y los clientes cambian frecuentemente de aseguradora, empujados por una publicidad insistente. Por si eso fuera poco, ahora viene una inflación que va a obligar a mucha gente a reducir gastos. En el caso del automóvil, muchas familias bajarán de dos autos a uno, y/o de un seguro con amplia cobertura al seguro obligatorio...


----------



## XXavier (8 Mar 2022)

He mirado el dividendo, y veo que lleva estancado desde la crisis de 2008. Y el valor de la acción ha venido bajando en ese lapso. No parece buen augurio, un dividendo estancado y un valor de la acción a la baja...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Mar 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> En un mercado donde todos pujan a la baja, los beneficios sufren. No me parece que se puedan esperar dividendos saneados del sector de seguros en España. Encima, están todos concentrados en el automóvil, que está en contracción, y los clientes cambian frecuentemente de aseguradora, empujados por una publicidad insistente. Por si eso fuera poco, ahora viene una inflación que va a obligar a mucha gente a reducir gastos. En el caso del automóvil, muchas familias bajarán de dos autos a uno, y/o de un seguro con amplia cobertura al seguro obligatorio...



- En el año 2009 Mapfre, tras darse un hostión, se puso a 3 euros. Vamos a suponer que compraras 100 acciones en ese mal momento. Osea, 300 euros.

- Ahora mismo Mapfre está a 1.6 euros, prácticamente la mitad. Osea, le has perdido 40 euros.

- Desde el año 2009 hasta hoy Mapfre ha dado, de media y con la cuenta de la vieja, unos 0.06-0.07 euros por año. Vamos a decir 0.065. Osea, habrías ganado 84.5 euros.

Comprar 100 acciones de Mapfre en el 2009, en el peor momento posible, te habría reportado hoy un beneficio bruto de 44.5 euros por una inversión inicial de 300 euros. Es menos de un 2%, pero sales en positivo y ganando mas que un depósito a plazo fijo.

¿O me estoy perdiendo algo? (que puede ser)

_*ACTUALIZACIÓN 10.03.2022: LAS CUENTAS ESTAN MAL. Gracias a @jericco y @Kflaas por demostrarlo. En realidad si inviertes en mapfre estas perdiendo dinero, pues hay una pérdida de 55 euros. Leed mas abajo para apreciar el cálculo correcto indicado por los foreros mencionados. Perdón por el error y seguid leyendo para entender el mensaje de fondo.*_


----------



## XXavier (8 Mar 2022)

Se puede mirar así, pero también se puede concluir que invertir en MAPFRE no parece aconsejable, dado el dividendo estancado y la baja de la cotización desde 2008.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Mar 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Se puede mirar así, pero también se puede concluir que invertir en MAPFRE no parece aconsejable, dado el dividendo estancado y la baja de la cotización desde 2008.



Te vendo una cajita por 300 euros. Cada año esa cajita va a valer menos, pero en 10 años la cajita hará break even y a partir de entonces todo serán beneficios. ¿Te merecería la pena comprar esa cajita, aun a sabiendas de que en 20 años igual la tienes que tirar?

Porque un valor vaya perdiendo fuelle no quiere decir que no le puedas sacar dinero. Por ejemplo, yo sé que algún dia tendré que salirme de BAT porque el tabaco dejará de ser glamuroso, pero mientras llega ese día y no le estoy sacando unos dividendos cojonudos.


----------



## XXavier (8 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te vendo una cajita por 300 euros. Cada año esa cajita va a valer menos, pero en 10 años la cajita hará break even y a partir de entonces todo serán beneficios. ¿Te merecería la pena comprar esa cajita, aun a sabiendas de que en 20 años igual la tienes que tirar?
> 
> Porque un valor vaya perdiendo fuelle no quiere decir que no le puedas sacar dinero. Por ejemplo, yo sé que algún dia tendré que salirme de BAT porque el tabaco dejará de ser glamuroso, pero mientras llega ese día y no le estoy sacando unos dividendos cojonudos.



No me fío del sector. Será cosa mía...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Mar 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> No me fío del sector. Será cosa mía...



Yo no me fio de toda la bolsa española. Simplemente planteo ideas de inversión.


----------



## jericco (8 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - En el año 2009 Mapfre, tras darse un hostión, se puso a 3 euros. Vamos a suponer que compraras 100 acciones en ese mal momento. Osea, 300 euros.
> 
> - Ahora mismo Mapfre está a 1.6 euros, prácticamente la mitad. Osea, le has perdido 40 euros.



¿Me he saltado algo o realmente has perdido 140euros y no 40?


----------



## Kflaas (9 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - En el año 2009 Mapfre, tras darse un hostión, se puso a 3 euros. Vamos a suponer que compraras 100 acciones en ese mal momento. Osea, 300 euros.
> 
> - Ahora mismo Mapfre está a 1.6 euros, prácticamente la mitad. Osea, le has perdido 40 euros.
> 
> ...



Hola, creo que hay algún error..

2009 precio acciones 100x3€. 300€
Cobro dividendos 0,065€ por 100 acciones por 13 años 84,5€
2022 precio acción 1,6€ x100. 160€

Me quedan 160€ precio acción+84,5€dividendos =244'5€

Es decir, ha perdido 55,5€


----------



## Jamie Dimon (9 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi consejitos de amigo:
> 
> 1. Divide tu capital inicial entre 10 acciones que tengas bien estudiadas.
> 
> ...



Que hace con los dividendo? es decir ud solo tiene una cartera de acciones dividenderas y recibe liquidez de ellas, ese es todo su portfolio?

Cada cuanto hace una reallocation de sus acciones? para ello se basa en los criterios ahi mencionados?


----------



## uberales (9 Mar 2022)

¿Podríamos estar en un gato muerto ahora mismo? Tengo algo de liquidez y quiero meterme más en dividendos. Quiero logista, la podemos ver en 13€ con toda la subida de carburantes?


----------



## mundofila (9 Mar 2022)

Tengo una pregunta de novato: teniendo en cuenta que el dividendo se descuenta del precio de la acción, ¿dónde está el beneficio?.
Ejemplo: Acción que vale 100 euros, el día que da dividendo de 5 euros, su valor baja automáticamente a 95€.
A partir de entonces subirá o bajará, pero sobre ese valor de 95: si sube 10 euros valdrá 105€, pero si no hubiera dado dividendo valdría 110€ (que son los 105 + el dividendo de 5, es decir, los mismo)
Entonces, ¿dónde está la ventaja?
Y pido disculpas si el planteamiento es erróneo, ya digo que soy lego en la materia.


----------



## XXavier (9 Mar 2022)

mundofila dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta de novato: teniendo en cuenta que el dividendo se descuenta del precio de la acción, ¿dónde está el beneficio?.
> Ejemplo: Acción que vale 100 euros, el día que da dividendo de 5 euros, su valor baja automáticamente a 95€.
> A partir de entonces subirá o bajará, pero sobre ese valor de 95: si sube 10 euros valdrá 105€, pero si no hubiera dado dividendo valdría 110€ (que son los 105 + el dividendo de 5, es decir, los mismo)
> Entonces, ¿dónde está la ventaja?
> Y pido disculpas si el planteamiento es erróneo, ya digo que soy lego en la materia.




Es el mercado el que determina el precio de una acción. Cuando una acción empieza a cotizar 'ex dividendo', es lógico que la demanda baje y su precio caiga, pero eso no necesariamente ha de suceder así, porque hay múltiples factores que determinan la demanda, y no solamente la expectativa de cobro de dividendo... Una acción que empieza a cotizar ex dividendo puede, perfectamente, caer más del valor del dividendo, permanecer estable o subir, dependiendo de los múltiples factores que determinan la demanda.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)

*IBM ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Los primeros del año y además con tres buenas noticias:
1. Como viene siendo costumbre en IBM, siguen subiendo. En diciembre entregaron EUR1.42 y ahora nos entregan EUR1.43
2. Al estar el dolar fuerte (o el euro débil, según os guste), el cambio nos sale favorable.
3. Es una acción que desde que entró en mi cartera se ha revaluado casi un 40%.

Así las cosas obtenemos un dividendo neto anualizado de algo mas de un 4.5% con respecto a mi precio inicial de compra.

No seguiré dando la lata con lo de que hasta Mayo no haremos el break-even de objetivos, pero si indicaré que veo muy difícil no conseguir ya el objetivo total para el 2022.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)

jericco dijo:


> ¿Me he saltado algo o realmente has perdido 140euros y no 40?





Kflaas dijo:


> Hola, creo que hay algún error..
> 
> 2009 precio acciones 100x3€. 300€
> Cobro dividendos 0,065€ por 100 acciones por 13 años 84,5€
> ...



*Jojojo teneis razón. Estaba con el móvil y haciendo cuentas de la vieja, y leí 200 cuando debería haber leido 300.*

Dicho ésto, y aunque no sirva de excusa, me autocito:


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ...y con la cuenta de la vieja...
> ...¿O me estoy perdiendo algo? (que puede ser)...



Pero en cualquier caso creo que, aunque en el ejemplo haya salido mal, la idea de fondo es correcta.* Osea, calcular si el desarrollo de una acción se corresponde con los dividendos que ésta va dando*.

O en otras palabras: Solo porque una empresa vaya mal y perdiendo dinero no quiere decir que aun así no sea una buena empresa para invertir en ella en sus últimos años de vida. El ejemplo que siempre cito: Yo tengo en cartera BAT y Japan Tobacco, y creo que son líderes industrias que van a desaparecer.

*Perdón por el retraso y recojo my owned.

PS: No tengo mapfre ni ninguna acción española en éstos momentos.*


----------



## jaimegvr (10 Mar 2022)

mundofila dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta de novato: teniendo en cuenta que el dividendo se descuenta del precio de la acción, ¿dónde está el beneficio?.
> Ejemplo: Acción que vale 100 euros, el día que da dividendo de 5 euros, su valor baja automáticamente a 95€.
> A partir de entonces subirá o bajará, pero sobre ese valor de 95: si sube 10 euros valdrá 105€, pero si no hubiera dado dividendo valdría 110€ (que son los 105 + el dividendo de 5, es decir, los mismo)
> Entonces, ¿dónde está la ventaja?
> Y pido disculpas si el planteamiento es erróneo, ya digo que soy lego en la materia.



Lo mejor es comprar una accion por dividendo, el dia del exdividendo y cuando haya descontado ese dividendo, asi empiezas a cero.
Accion vale 100€, paga ese dia por exdividendo 2€, pasa a valer 98€ porque ha descontado un -2%, ahí es cuando compras a 98€. Luego casi seguro que subirá ese 2% en varios meses, cuando vuelva a valer 100 te pagarán 2€, bajará a 98 pero ya has rentabilizado esos 2€ y tienes la accion casi siempre en verde.
Yo lo hago así.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Que hace con los dividendo? es decir ud solo tiene una cartera de acciones dividenderas y recibe liquidez de ellas, ese es todo su portfolio?
> 
> Cada cuanto hace una reallocation de sus acciones? para ello se basa en los criterios ahi mencionados?



Mi cartera tiene unas 50 empresas distribuidas de la siguiente forma:

*- Desde el punto de vista de dividendos*, mi cartera a día de hoy esta compuesta de la siguiente forma:
- 16% de acciones que no dan dividendos. Aqui tengo empresas growth que espero vender mas adelante, o empresas que han cortado su dividendo de forma temporal (por ejemplo Walt Disney o Airbus, aunque éste año Airbus vuelve a dar dividendos).
- 20% de acciones en empresas que reportan hasta un 2% de dividendos anuales.
- 37% de acciones en empresas que reportan entre un 2-4% de dividendos.
- 22% de acciones en empresas que reportan entre un 4-7% de dividendos.
- 5% de acciones en empresas que reportan mas de un 7% de dividendos. Aqui tengo empresas de alto riesgo.

*- Desde el punto de vista sectorial*, Pharma, Telecom, Utilities, Materias Primas y Tecnología representan un 60% de mi cartera. El resto es FMCGs, entretenimiento, REITs, e-commerce, seguros, y finanzas.

*- Desde el punto de vista geográfico* trato de mantener un tercio en EEUU, otro en Europa, y otro en Asia. En éstos momentos Asia tiene solo un 22% y USA casi un 40%, dejando a Europa con un 32% y el resto para UK y paraisos fiscales.

Mis carteras tienen un promedio de vida de unos 7 años, ya que suelo hacer stop-loss parcial o total según vaya viniendo un ciclo bajita. Mi último stop-loss se lo puse a la cartere entera a finales del 2019 y la tuve que volver a montar de cero con la pandemia. La buena noticia es que no perdí ni un euro y pude esquivar la caida. Las siguientes grandes caidas se esperan en 2024 y 2027, respectívamente.

También tienen unas fases. Mi primera fase es de expansión o "comprar cualquier cosa que esté muy barata". Esta fase dura entre 9 meses y 2 años, y es la fase que acabamos de completar en 2022. Aqui casi ninguna empresa llega a ser el 3% de mi cartera. La segunda fase es de concentración inicial, que es la que vamos a empezar a partir de mas o menos ahora y el verano. Aqui voy mirando la tendencia del mercado y concentrando mis valores hacia ella, rebajando el número de empresas en un 20% mas o menos. La tercera fase es de concentración total y mantenimiento, que es básicamente quedarme con unas 20 empresas y otras 10 que van entrando y saliendo según aparezcan oportunidades. Finalmente, la ultima fase es de preparación para el cataclismo, momento en el cual estudio dónde debo poner los stop-loss para cuando venga la siguiente caida.

De momento todos mis dividendos son reinvertidos en la cartera. 

Siempre tengo un líquido de entre un 10-20% para aprovechar oportunidades, pero por lo general solo hago un par de compras al mes de media, a menos que vea momentos de caidas gordas donde saco la cesta de la compra y me vuelvo un poco loco. Mi metodología ya la he expresado en algunos posts mas arriba, pero la baso en fundamentales, moat, situación geopolítica, macro financiero, y el momento social que vivamos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Podríamos estar en un gato muerto ahora mismo? Tengo algo de liquidez y quiero meterme más en dividendos. Quiero logista, la podemos ver en 13€ con toda la subida de carburantes?



Si quieres meterte en dividendos el precio de la acción no debería importarte demasiado.

Haz cuentas con ella y mira a ver si esta barata.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)

mundofila dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta de novato: teniendo en cuenta que el dividendo se descuenta del precio de la acción, ¿dónde está el beneficio?.
> Ejemplo: Acción que vale 100 euros, el día que da dividendo de 5 euros, su valor baja automáticamente a 95€.
> A partir de entonces subirá o bajará, pero sobre ese valor de 95: si sube 10 euros valdrá 105€, pero si no hubiera dado dividendo valdría 110€ (que son los 105 + el dividendo de 5, es decir, los mismo)
> Entonces, ¿dónde está la ventaja?
> Y pido disculpas si el planteamiento es erróneo, ya digo que soy lego en la materia.





jaimegvr dijo:


> Lo mejor es comprar una accion por dividendo, el dia del exdividendo y cuando haya descontado ese dividendo, asi empiezas a cero.
> Accion vale 100€, paga ese dia por exdividendo 2€, pasa a valer 98€ porque ha descontado un -2%, ahí es cuando compras a 98€. Luego casi seguro que subirá ese 2% en varios meses, cuando vuelva a valer 100 te pagarán 2€, bajará a 98 pero ya has rentabilizado esos 2€ y tienes la accion casi siempre en verde.
> Yo lo hago así.



Mi consejo es no prestar demasiada atención a la fecha de entrega de dividendos a la hora de comprar acciones. De hecho, casi es mejor no hacerlo en esas fechas porque el precio puede salir distorsionado.

Efectívamente en el día de cierre de dividendos (ex-dividend date) la acción ya ha bajado en función al pago de esos dividendos. A partir de ahí nadie sabe si la acción va a subir o bajar, ese "casi siempre" puede llevarte a querdarte con empresas que no quieres solo porque tienen un buen dividendo, e incluso puede (y suele ocurrir con empresas paco de mierda) que ese dividendo venga porque la empresa ha pedido dinero prestado, dinero que luego no podrá pagar y que hará que el precio de la acción esté deprimido durante mucho tiempo o toda la vida de la empresa.

Recomiendo pues al menos hacer un análisis fundamental, y como mínimo ver la deuda (balance sheet) y compararla con el cashflow por operaciones (para ver si la pueden pagar y en cuanto tiempo).


----------



## uberales (10 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si quieres meterte en dividendos el precio de la acción no debería importarte demasiado.
> 
> Haz cuentas con ella y mira a ver si esta barata.



La veo barata, pero viendo la inestabilidad del momento, a lo mejor me interesa esperar un poco.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> La veo barata, pero viendo la inestabilidad del momento, a lo mejor me interesa esperar un poco.



Precísamente los momentos de inestabilidad crean grandes oportunidades, pero es importante que no la "veas barata" con respecto a su valor, creyendo que porque una vez valió 100 y ahora vale 10 significa que algún dia volverá a valer 100. Es perféctamente posible que en el futuro valga 1.

Mira Intel. En el año 2000 estuvo a 74 dólares y nunca mas lo ha vuelto a estar. ¿Estará mañana? Nadie lo sabe. Por eso lo mejor es comparar la acción en función a sus fundamentales.

A mi me preocupan las empresas grandes de logística en españa, pues Amazon tiene muchísimo dinero y las puede reventar a poco que vea mercado, o también los pequeños autónomos.


----------



## uberales (10 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Precísamente los momentos de inestabilidad crean grandes oportunidades, pero es importante que no la "veas barata" con respecto a su valor, creyendo que porque una vez valió 100 y ahora vale 10 significa que algún dia volverá a valer 100. Es perféctamente posible que en el futuro valga 1.
> 
> Mira Intel. En el año 2000 estuvo a 74 dólares y nunca mas lo ha vuelto a estar. ¿Estará mañana? Nadie lo sabe. Por eso lo mejor es comparar la acción en función a sus fundamentales.
> 
> A mi me preocupan las empresas grandes de logística en españa, pues Amazon tiene muchísimo dinero y las puede reventar a poco que vea mercado, o también los pequeños autónomos.



sigo siendo un novato...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> sigo siendo un novato...



No. Eres una persona inteligente que hace preguntas, lo cual reafirma el hecho de que eres una persona inteligente.

Mas arriba expliqué los pasos para evaluar una empresa. Si quieres pones aqui los datos de logista y los miramos juntos. Y si no sabes donde mirar me lo indicas y te echo un cable.


----------



## jaimegvr (10 Mar 2022)

Pues yo no creo que vaya a desaparecer el tabaco, hay repunte de consumo en muchos paises, está la intenso consumo de porros que necesitan de tabaco, y Toda Asia fuma tabaco.......

Quedan muchos años para que desaparezca el tabaco, que lleva en los mercados mas de 300 años.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Pues yo no creo que vaya a desaparecer el tabaco, hay repunte de consumo en muchos paises, está la intenso consumo de porros que necesitan de tabaco, y Toda Asia fuma tabaco.......
> 
> Quedan muchos años para que desaparezca el tabaco, que lleva en los mercados mas de 300 años.



Ojalá, pero por si acaso mejor tener un stop-loss cerca.

Mis dividendos de BAT siempre los reinvierto en acciones de la misma.


----------



## jaimegvr (10 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ojalá, pero por si acaso mejor tener un stop-loss cerca.
> 
> Mis dividendos de BAT siempre los reinvierto en acciones de la misma.



Te aseguro que es tal el vicio, que los consumidores antes se quitan la comida que el tabaco.


----------



## uberales (10 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No. Eres una persona inteligente que hace preguntas, lo cual reafirma el hecho de que eres una persona inteligente.
> 
> Mas arriba expliqué los pasos para evaluar una empresa. Si quieres pones aqui los datos de logista y los miramos juntos. Y si no sabes donde mirar me lo indicas y te echo un cable.



Gracias. En cuanto salga de la ofi intento sacar esos datos.


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

no estas en la ruina aun?


----------



## uberales (10 Mar 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas 

Lo que he encontrado de Logista:

-per 8,94
-profit margin 10%
-rev/share mantenido 82,5
-cash flow/share 2,42
-dividendo 0,8-1€

¿Queda algo que deba mirar más?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> no estas en la ruina aun?



¿Aún? No, ni de coña. Ni de lejos. Estoy demasiado diversificado como para que un solo evento me afecte demasiado. Mi portfolio ha bajado de valor pero sigo en verde y cobrando dividendos.

Solo tienes que fijarte en los valores que voy mostrando. Por ejemplo, acabo de recibir los dividendos de IBM la cual lleva casi un +40% de revalorización.

No me verás con Netflix o Tesla o ninguna de esas. Al menos no hasta que lleguen a unos precios que merezcan la pena.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas
> 
> Lo que he encontrado de Logista:
> 
> ...



Necesito que pongas datos de los últimos 5 años sin contar 2020-2022 (2015-2019 sería ideal) atendiendo a las indicaciones que pongo en ésta entrada: Hilo del Inversor por Dividendos 2022

- PER bajo
- Profit margin al menos de un 10% (Net income / total revenue).
- Revenue growth: Mira que el Operating revenue se haya incrementado en el tiempo.
- Profit growth: Mira que el net income se haya incrementado en el tiempo. Si el net income se incrementa a una velocidad mayor que el revenue ésto quiere decir que la empresa es particularmente buena en sacar beneficio neto. Es muy buena señal.
- El número de acciones debe mantenerse o disminuir en el tiempo. Si aumenta puntualmente tienes que ponerte a buscar en su causa, pero si tiene por costumbre aumentar HUYE.
- Mira que la deuda pueda ser pagada (assets vs. liabilities).
- Mira que el cashflow (cash from operations) permita pagar la deuda en poco tiempo y de forma cómoda. Aqui hay algunas excepciones como por ejemplo empresas de utilities (eléctricas, agua) que suelen tener mucha deuda porque su cash flow es mas constante aunque sea menor.
- Si pagan dividendos éstos deben ser mantenidos o aumentados en el tiempo. Por eso no debes fijarte del 2020 donde muchas empresas suspendieron dividendos de forma temporal. 

Vas a necesitar tiempo, pero vas a aprender a descubrir si una empresa merece o no la pena.


----------



## uberales (10 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Necesito que pongas datos de los últimos 5 años sin contar 2020-2022 (2015-2019 sería ideal) atendiendo a las indicaciones que pongo en ésta entrada: Hilo del Inversor por Dividendos 2022
> 
> - PER bajo
> - Profit margin al menos de un 10% (Net income / total revenue).
> ...



Lo puedo sacar de algún sitio tipo investing o recomiendas otros?


----------



## Kflaas (10 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Lo puedo sacar de algún sitio tipo investing o recomiendas otros?



Lo suyo, es que lo mires en las cuentas de la propia empresa.
Es decir, métete en la página web de la empresa y lo buscas en la zona de inversores. Allí encontrarás los anual reports de la empresas y con ellos, ya podrás hacer números


----------



## Wataru_ (10 Mar 2022)

Buenas tardes
PER: 10,47.
El beneficio por acción ha subido bastante y las acciones en circulación han bajado.
Los ingresos netos suben cada año.
La deuda es bastante baja y tienen prestados a su matriz mucho dinero ( unos 2.500 millones de €).
Creo que es una empresa bien gestionada y sobre todo con monopolio de distribución de tabaco y con buenos ingresos por la distribucción de farma, área en la cual están tratando de tener mayor presencia.
En Junio es muy probable que pase al Ibex35 con lo cual podran entrar más fondos.
Para mi es una acción a tener en cartera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Mar 2022)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> PER: 10,47.
> El beneficio por acción ha subido bastante y las acciones en circulación han bajado.
> Los ingresos netos suben cada año.
> ...



Logista: 








0QWA - Compania de Distribucion Integral Logista Holdings SA Dividends - LTS | Morningstar


Review the current Compania de Distribucion Integral Logista Holdings SA (0QWA:LTS) dividend yield and history to decide if ATUS stock is the best investment for you.




www.morningstar.com












Logista (LOG) Balance Sheet - Investing.com NG


Get the balance sheet for Logista, which summarizes the company's financial position including assets, liabilities, and more.




ng.investing.com





¿Veis el payout ratio de dividendos?
¿Veis la relación entre assets y liabilities?
¿Qué pensais que esta indicando?

PS: No digo que sea mala empresa, OJO.


----------



## uberales (11 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Logista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí que vi un neg income muy bajo ¿No? Gracias estoy aprendiendo mucho. Me he pegado una buena investigación hoy. Gracias río.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Y una ETF global mas todavía. Pero no maximizas el trabajo de tu dinero.
> 
> Yo no estoy en contra de las ETFs (las uso en mi plan de pensiones) pero para invertir "en seco" tienen el problema de que cobran por lo que tengas invertido todos los años, ganes o pierdas. Yo prefiero "replicar" una ETF con 50 empresas que a mi me interesen.
> 
> ...



Si estás dispuesto a ese trabajo genial.
Por mi parte tengo mis negocios y también quiero vivir, no estar viendo 50 empresas.
Poco trabajo y tomarte un desayuno con el dinero de dividendos es uno de los mayores placeres de mi vida.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (12 Mar 2022)

Qué te parecería para una cartera a largo plazo Procter and Gamble, Johnson and Johnson, Walmart, Coca Cola, Nike, MCD y Disney?


----------



## atom ant (12 Mar 2022)

Eres un maquina Feministo, , voy a comprarme una libretilla pa tomar apuntes


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Sí que vi un neg income muy bajo ¿No? Gracias estoy aprendiendo mucho. Me he pegado una buena investigación hoy. Gracias río.



Si, pero fijate cuánto se les va en pagar dividendos. También mira sus assets vs liabilities, que te esta indicando que, si les pasara algo malo, tendrían que pedir dinero prestado. Y si piden dinero prestado seguramente recortarán dividendos.

Año 2021: Assets = 7500m, Liabilities = 7000m. 500 millones para hacer frente a problemas.

Compara ésto con Intel, por ser exagerados

Año 2021: Assets = 168km, Liabilities = 73km. Osea, podrían reconstruir la mitad de sus activos solo con el dinero que les queda colgando.

Y no hablemos de cashflow.

Creo que ya lo he puesto por otro sitio pero a riesgo de ser pesado: Cuando una empresa da dividendos, asegúrate de que los pueden pagar. Exceptuando REITS (que tienen que pagar muchos dividendos por obligación), ten cuidado con empresas cuyo payout ratio sea superior al 60%.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Si estás dispuesto a ese trabajo genial.
> Por mi parte tengo mis negocios y también quiero vivir, *no estar viendo 50 empresas*.
> Poco trabajo y tomarte un desayuno con el dinero de dividendos es uno de los mayores placeres de mi vida.



Yo no me paso el dia mirando mis 50 empresas. De hecho, solo he sacado de mi cartera un 10% de ellas desde que monté esta cartera en 2020.

Para mi invertir no es un "trabajo". Cuando inviertes como lo hago yo aprendes un montón sobre como funciona el mundo, a quien le compras las cosas, si un producto es verdaderamente de la marca que crees, como afecta una pandemia o una guerra a la gente, etc...

Yo tengo varios hobbies. Uno de ellos es invertir. Y mis dividendos, al ser manejados por mi de forma activa, no es que paguen mi café, sino que pagan toda mi cesta de la compra.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Qué te parecería para una cartera a largo plazo Procter and Gamble, Johnson and Johnson, Walmart, Coca Cola, Nike, MCD y Disney?



En éstos momentos todas me parecen caras (las tengo todas en mi radar), y de las que has indicado tengo solo a Disney. Pero si yo las tuviera ya en cartera:
- P&G: Bien en general.
- J&J: Muy bien. A ver si se pega de una vez el hostión para entrar yo.
- Waltmart: Prefiero Costco.
- Coca cola: Poco dividendo pero empresa muy sólida.
- Nike: Que me corrijan si me equivoco pero creo que no se le dan bien las recesiones.
- MCD: Otra muy buena.
- Disney: La veo en decline. Le han comido la tostada por todas partes y su modelo ad-based "anti Netflix" no sé si les funcionará. De hecho, yo planteo salirme a medio plazo una vez pegue el subidón post-pandémico.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En éstos momentos todas me parecen caras (las tengo todas en mi radar), y de las que has indicado tengo solo a Disney. Pero si yo las tuviera ya en cartera:
> - P&G: Bien en general.
> - J&J: Muy bien. A ver si se pega de una vez el hostión para entrar yo.
> - Waltmart: Prefiero Costco.
> ...



Si te fijas en la gráfica de JJ a penas se pega ostiazos, pero tendrías que definir qué es ostión para ti.

Disney me sigue pareciendo interesante por Disney + (crecimiento brutal en poco tiempo), por los fans y por las sagas que tiene. No creo que sea comparable con los fans de Netflix.

Nike me parece gran empresa con la que es difícil competir, de hecho lo han intentado y se hunden.

Coca Cola es sólida pero futuro incierto por posibilidad de que prohiban el azúcar. 

Estaría bien hacer un tema con oportunidades de este mercado bajista, creo que hay bastantes a buen precio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Si te fijas en la gráfica de JJ a penas se pega ostiazos, pero tendrías que definir qué es ostión para ti.
> 
> Disney me sigue pareciendo interesante por Disney + (crecimiento brutal en poco tiempo), por los fans y por las sagas que tiene. No creo que sea comparable con los fans de Netflix.
> 
> ...



Como te decía, como empresas me parecen todas buenas. Algunas mejores que otras. Pero yo suelo aumentar mi cartera en momentos de hostia. Por eso monté mi cartera entera en 2020, y este año añadiré varios valores al mismo tiempo que sacaré otros.

J&J la tengo marcada a 75, pero podría entrar a partir de 100.

Comprar buenas empresas esta bien, pero mi propósito es comprarlas a un precio que me permita no tener sustos si pasan cosas chungas.


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si, pero fijate cuánto se les va en pagar dividendos. También mira sus assets vs liabilities, que te esta indicando que, si les pasara algo malo, tendrían que pedir dinero prestado. Y si piden dinero prestado seguramente recortarán dividendos.
> 
> Año 2021: Assets = 7500m, Liabilities = 7000m. 500 millones para hacer frente a problemas.
> 
> ...



Gracias tío, estoy empezando a hacerme mis propios excel y viendo tu info lo voy mejorando. Además que lo estoy haciendo también con un colega y así nos otras infos que no vea yo. Gracias


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Como te decía, como empresas me parecen todas buenas. Algunas mejores que otras. Pero yo suelo aumentar mi cartera en momentos de hostia. Por eso monté mi cartera entera en 2020, y este año añadiré varios valores al mismo tiempo que sacaré otros.
> 
> J&J la tengo marcada a 75, pero podría entrar a partir de 100.
> 
> Comprar buenas empresas esta bien, pero mi propósito es comprarlas a un precio que me permita no tener sustos si pasan cosas chungas.



Tienes marcados distintos precios de entrada para distintos stocks? Porque ciertos precios como el que comentas de 75 en JJ lo veo difícil, incluso 100. Tendría que ser una crisis muy chunga o algo gordo que ocurra en la empresa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Tienes marcados distintos precios de entrada para distintos stocks? Porque ciertos precios como el que comentas de 75 en JJ lo veo difícil, incluso 100. Tendría que ser una crisis muy chunga o algo gordo que ocurra en la empresa.



Si, los tengo. Por cierto, tú que me dices que "ves muy dificil" esos precios, ¿te creerías hace seis meses una caida de paypal de un 70%? ¿O de Meta a mas de un 50%? ¿O de Netflix a mas de un 50%?

Cuando Netflix estaba a 400 puse un precio de "empezar a mirar" de 300 euros. La persona a quien se lo comenté se reía. Ahora esta a menos de 320.

Y si J&J nunca llega a mi precio de entrada pues no tendré a esa empresa. Hay mas de 10k empresas donde elegir.


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas has hablado antes que reinviertes el dividendo de BAT en la propia acción, lo haces con el precio del momento o uno que consideres mejor para ti?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas has hablado antes que reinviertes el dividendo de BAT en la propia acción, lo haces con el precio del momento o uno que consideres mejor para ti?



Algunas empresas te permiten cobrar dividendos en acciones (stock dividends) en vez de en dinero (cash dividends). La ventaja es que no pagas impuestos por ellas (los pagaras cuando las vendas si lo haces). Así que, recibiendo acciones en vez de dinero, "gano mas" en el sentido de que "cobro" algo que mas adelante me va a dar beneficios, pero sin pagar impuestos por ello.

Hay gente a favor y en contra de éste metodo de recibir beneficios, pero mientras yo vea que la empresa puede seguir mejorando prefiero que me paguen en acciones.

PS: Ésto también lo puedes hacer manualmente invirtiendo lo que te paguen en dividendos, pero en éste caso estas recibiendo menos dinero ya que los dividendos te llegan con impuestos, pero el "stock dividend" te llega sin ellos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

*WALLGREENS BOOTS PAGA DIVIDENDOS*

La cadena de supermercados, que lleva un 7% de mejora desde que la compré, me entrega unos dividendos con respecto a mi inversión de un 3.25%. No han aumentado desde Diciembre, pero a nadie le amarga un dulce.


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> El tabaco es uno de los productos mas seguros que hay, se vende desde el siglo XVII y todo dios esta enganchado, fumando o fumando porros, en todo el _Mundo, desde Japon hasta la Patagonia.
> 
> Mas seguro que el petroleo o las farmaceuticas.



Y añado que los gobiernos lo apoyan ya que del vicio sacan muchos impuestos desde esa doble moral tan perspicaz de los políticos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

Janus dijo:


> Y añado que los gobiernos lo apoyan ya que del vicio sacan muchos impuestos desde esa doble moral tan perspicaz de los políticos.



El dia que legalicen las drogas duras me meto de cabeza...ah, no, que ya tengo Bayer (inventora de la heroina) y otras del estilo


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El dia que legalicen las drogas duras me meto de cabeza...ah, no, que ya tengo Bayer (inventora de la heroina) y otras del estilo



Que tío. ¿Cómo están resolviendo el tema de Monsanto?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Que tío. ¿Cómo están resolviendo el tema de Monsanto?



Mal, muy mal. Por eso me voy a salir pronto...bueno, eso y otras cosas.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Entrad en la web de mapfre y poner aqui las empresas que tienen y donde estan metidos. JODER, UN POCO DE ANÁLISIS COÑO.



No, si yo le respondía al otro forero...
De todas formas ya que dices eso, hace tiempo que ronda por mí una pregunta, y es: ¿hasta qué punto podemos fiarnos de la información para el inversor que dan las empresas? Si se "equivocaran" en algún dato, tipo la facturación, ¿quién lo detectaría en primer lugar y quién se haría responsable (si es que alguien lo hiciese) en segundo? Supongo que es una pregunta superbásica pero yo no conozco la respuesta.


----------



## uberales (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Entrad en la web de mapfre y poner aqui las empresas que tienen y donde estan metidos. JODER, UN POCO DE ANÁLISIS COÑO.



Cuando me metí en el 2020 en bolsa, pillé mapfre y te puedo asegurar que estoy contentísimo, si vuelve otra vez a 1,6 cae otro paquete. Ahora con lo estoy aprendiendo a analizar pues aun mejor todavía.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Cuando me metí en el 2020 en bolsa, pillé mapfre y te puedo asegurar que estoy contentísimo, si vuelve otra vez a 1,6 cae otro paquete. Ahora con lo estoy aprendiendo a analizar pues aun mejor todavía.



Mapfre tiene un moat muy bueno, y es su monopolio basado en su entrañable relación a ciertos niveles.


----------



## Kflaas (12 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No, si yo le respondía al otro forero...
> De todas formas ya que dices eso, hace tiempo que ronda por mí una pregunta, y es: ¿hasta qué punto podemos fiarnos de la información para el inversor que dan las empresas? Si se "equivocaran" en algún dato, tipo la facturación, ¿quién lo detectaría en primer lugar y quién se haría responsable (si es que alguien lo hiciese) en segundo? Supongo que es una pregunta superbásica pero yo no conozco la respuesta.



No soy feministo y este es su hilo, pero voy a responderte (así almenos aprendo yo también a explicar mis ideas). 

Te doy una respuesta de novato...y no, no es una pregunta super básica, almenos para mí

Fiarte, no te puedes fiar de nada, pero es que al final algo hay que hacer, ya que teniendo el dinero parado en el banco, ya estás perdiendo.
(Es una respuesta así, a grosso modo)

Por lo poco que sé de análisis fundamental, en la cuenta de resultados, es dónde "más" se podría manipular. Por eso, es importante mirar los cash flows, que es donde "menos" se podría manipular

Por eso, es importante mirar los annual reports los máximos años posibles 


Imagina que tienes una cartera de 50 empresas (cada una de ellas corresponde al 2% del total de la cartera y son empresas importantes, no chicharros):

-pues seguramente puede llegar el caso que alguna empresa que hayas comprado, manipule cuentas y fuese a la quiebra. Pero al final, sólo habrías perdido el 2% (sin contar los dividendos que te haya dado la empresa y son contar los dividendos que te hayan dado las otras 49 empresas)

Ahora, el caso exagerado
-imagina que de las 50 empresas, todas manipulan las cuentas y al final todas se van a la quiebra, pues ya te puede dar casi todo igual, porque nos vendrían tiempos difíciles para todo el mundo 

Quién lo detectaria, pues hay gente y empresas que siguen esas empresas, por lo que al final, alguien puede que se diese cuenta

Quién se haría responsable, pues no lo sé la verdad, pero creo, que los últimos a cobrar serían los accionistas


Si tienes alguna duda más o hay algo que no te parece bien, si quieres, lo comentas y lo hablamos

Un saludo


----------



## ueee3 (13 Mar 2022)

Kflaas dijo:


> No soy feministo y este es su hilo, pero voy a responderte (así almenos aprendo yo también a explicar mis ideas).
> 
> Te doy una respuesta de novato...y no, no es una pregunta super básica, almenos para mí
> 
> ...



Aquí somos todos muy liberales, y pasamos por alto que a veces el Estado puede acudir en nuestra ayuda.
Se me ocurre que un garante de la veracidad de los datos sea la Hacienda de su país... Más su aparato estatal en general. Con lo cual sería un motivo más para invertir en unos países y no en otros.

También hay otro tema, que es: no siempre tiene por qué tener interés la compañía en inflar sus números, o si? Habría que ver que bonuses cobra el CEO y a partir de ahí deducir qué le habría podido interesar falsear.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Mar 2022)

Kflaas dijo:


> No soy feministo y este es su hilo, pero voy a responderte (así almenos aprendo yo también a explicar mis ideas).



Ya tengo unos amigos listos que te van a hacer una corbata colombiana 



Kflaas dijo:


> Fiarte, no te puedes fiar de nada, pero es que al final algo hay que hacer, ya que teniendo el dinero parado en el banco, ya estás perdiendo.



Correcto. Éste año tener dinero en el banco significará perder sobre un 7%. Incluso es mejor hacer lo que yo he hecho, que es comprar mirando la fecha de caducidad todo lo que sepas que vas a consumir (café, aceite, arroz, etc...).



Kflaas dijo:


> Por lo poco que sé de análisis fundamental, en la cuenta de resultados, es dónde "más" se podría manipular. Por eso, es importante mirar los cash flows, que es donde "menos" se podría manipular



"Casi" correcto. El cashflow, sobre todo "cash from operations" es la forma que tienes para saber si una empresa puede hacer frente a su deuda sin medidas "artificiales" como por ejemplo "pedir dinero", "adquirir empresas", o "diluir acciones". Debes mirar si saben aumentarlo orgánicamente.

Donde es mas difícil (pero no imposible) manipular es en la relación entre "Revenue" y "net income". Si miras el "operating revenue" y sale cojonudo, éste puede ser manipulado. Pero el "net income" es mas difícil, además de proporcionarte una forma para saber si una empresa sabe gestionar el dinero que le entra.

Para que te hagas una idea. Es como si una persona A gana mil euros al mes pero conduce un cochazo que le consume 500 en gasolina, mientras que una persona B gana mil euros al mes pero va en un coche pequeño de segunda mano que le consume 100 euros. La persona B es mas inteligente y tiene mas "net income".



Kflaas dijo:


> Por eso, es importante mirar los annual reports los máximos años posibles



Correcto, pero no te pases. Es bueno mirar la historia de la empresa, pero a nivel de inversor lo ideal es mirar los últimos 10 años, y los últimos 5, y eliminar los años "raros" donde haya habido crisis o pelotazos. Yo por ejemplo no miro ni el 2020 ni el 2021.



Kflaas dijo:


> Imagina que tienes una cartera de 50 empresas (cada una de ellas corresponde al 2% del total de la cartera y son empresas importantes, no chicharros):
> 
> -pues seguramente puede llegar el caso que alguna empresa que hayas comprado, manipule cuentas y fuese a la quiebra. Pero al final, sólo habrías perdido el 2% (sin contar los dividendos que te haya dado la empresa y son contar los dividendos que te hayan dado las otras 49 empresas)
> 
> ...



Correcto. Como siempre digo: Warren Buffett invirtió en Theranos, pero fue una de sus muchísimas inversiones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Aquí somos todos muy liberales, y pasamos por alto que a veces el Estado puede acudir en nuestra ayuda.
> Se me ocurre que un garante de la veracidad de los datos sea la Hacienda de su país... Más su aparato estatal en general. Con lo cual sería un motivo más para invertir en unos países y no en otros.
> 
> También hay otro tema, que es: no siempre tiene por qué tener interés la compañía en inflar sus números, o si? Habría que ver que bonuses cobra el CEO y a partir de ahí deducir qué le habría podido interesar falsear.



Curiosamente yo tengo empresas en las que he invertido porque sé que el estado, a una mala, las puede rescatar. Por ejemplo Airbus.

Airbus no solo es un duopolio con Boeing, sino que además participan demasiados paises como para dejarla caer. Mientras exista la aviación y exista la unión europea, Airbus existirá. Pero solo porque Airbus sea "indestructible" no significa que la debas comprar a cualquier precio. Yo entré tarde (casi a 62 euros) y mi sueño es poder promediar si ahora cae sobre los 50. También nos ha demostrado que puede congelar sus dividendos y que éstos son una mierda, pero me sigue pareciendo apetecible como "empresa refugio".


----------



## Kflaas (13 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Aquí somos todos muy liberales, y pasamos por alto que a veces el Estado puede acudir en nuestra ayuda.
> Se me ocurre que un garante de la veracidad de los datos sea la Hacienda de su país... Más su aparato estatal en general. Con lo cual sería un motivo más para invertir en unos países y no en otros.
> 
> También hay otro tema, que es: no siempre tiene por qué tener interés la compañía en inflar sus números, o si? Habría que ver que bonuses cobra el CEO y a partir de ahí deducir qué le habría podido interesar falsear.



En teoría, aquí en España, la "vigilante" sería la CNMV y en EEUU la SEC

Sobre los países, pues sí es importante invertir en unos y en otros no, algunos que sean más socialistas/revolucionarios, pues mejor que no...


Sobre lo del CEO, eso a veces ha pasado, que el CEO cobra bonus según los objetivos que consiga y él se enfoca más en conseguirlos para ganar más dinero (aunque sea una mala decisión para la empresa). Ya que él, va estar X tiempo y luego el que venga detrás o los accionistas, ya se apañarán


----------



## K... (13 Mar 2022)

Porqué vendiste Phizer? Es una compañía defensiva en tendencia alcista. Por análisis técnico no daba venda, si no estoy equivocado. 

Saludos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Mar 2022)

K... dijo:


> Porqué vendiste Phizer? Es una compañía defensiva en tendencia alcista. Por análisis técnico no daba venda, si no estoy equivocado.
> 
> Saludos



Por análisis técnico me la tenía que quedar, pero ahí el riesgo (de momento) se hace insostenible para mi cartera.

Pfizer tiene un gran riesgo de demandas una vez se calme lo del coronavirus, además de un riesgo de haberse expandido mas de lo que luego va a necesitar. Seguramente vuelva a entrar cuando las noticias la tiren al suelo (si es que ésto ocurre) como ya me pasó con Clorox.

El truco de ser un buen inversor es tratar de "pensar en lo siguiente". En el caso de Pfizer simplemente respondo a la pregunta ¿qué es lo siguiente a la pandemia?

Por cierto, me he salido con un 40% de beneficios, suficientes para cubrir varios años de dividendos.

Prefiero equivocarme y vender algo que no debía, a quedarme con algo que tenga demasiado riesgo.

PS: Repito, no te extrañe que me veas de nuevo dentro si pegan un bajón como consecuencia de las noticias chungas que espero que reciban.


----------



## javac (13 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Curiosamente yo tengo empresas en las que he invertido porque sé que el estado, a una mala, las puede rescatar. Por ejemplo Airbus.
> 
> Airbus no solo es un duopolio con Boeing, sino que además participan demasiados paises como para dejarla caer. Mientras exista la aviación y exista la unión europea, Airbus existirá. Pero solo porque Airbus sea "indestructible" no significa que la debas comprar a cualquier precio. Yo entré tarde (casi a 62 euros) y mi sueño es poder promediar si ahora cae sobre los 50. También nos ha demostrado que puede congelar sus dividendos y que éstos son una mierda, pero me sigue pareciendo apetecible como "empresa refugio".



Entrar tarde 62?
Anda ya 62 es un gran precio ha pasado una vez en 7 años?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Mar 2022)

javac dijo:


> Entrar tarde 62?
> Anda ya 62 es un gran precio ha pasado una vez en 7 años?



Debería haber entrado a 50, y de hecho tenía los números hechos ya. Al ser demasiado cagaletas perdí esa gran oportunidad. Pero quizás tenga una segunda oportunidad muy pronto


----------



## hunter_pro (13 Mar 2022)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Jamie Dimon (15 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mis carteras tienen un promedio de vida de unos 7 años, ya que suelo hacer stop-loss parcial o total según vaya viniendo un ciclo bajita. Mi último stop-loss se lo puse a la cartere entera a finales del 2019 y la tuve que volver a montar de cero con la pandemia. La buena noticia es que no perdí ni un euro y pude esquivar la caida. Las siguientes grandes caidas se esperan en 2024 y 2027, respectívamente.



Hay quien dice que ya estamos en caida, por ejemplo Burry o Pablo Gil.

Sobre dividendos, que opina simplificar comprando un ETF de empresas solidas que paguen dividendos? yo tengo pensado hacer eso cuando quiera vivir de la liquidez que estos aporten.


----------



## uberales (15 Mar 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas el otro día hablaste de coca cola, ¿es fiable coca cola european partners en Madrid? ¿Es un espejo de cotización?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Mar 2022)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Hay quien dice que ya estamos en caida, por ejemplo Burry o Pablo Gil.
> 
> Sobre dividendos, que opina simplificar comprando un ETF de empresas solidas que paguen dividendos? yo tengo pensado hacer eso cuando quiera vivir de la liquidez que estos aporten.



Simplificar = Pagar comisiones todos los años por la cantidad total que tengas, tanto si las cosas han ido bien como si han ido mal.

Tengo ETFs en mi plan de pensiones, pero fuera de ello por el momento no me lo planteo. No estoy en contra de ellas pero prefiero tener un control mas personal sobre mi cartera y ahorrarme las comisiones.

Lo bueno de las ETFs ERA que podías invertir en un montón de empresas de una vez pagando la comisión de la ETF, pero ahora hay aplicaciones que te permiten invertir en cualquier empresa de forma mucho mas barata asi que no les veo utilidad. Por ejemplo, imagínate que me meto en una ETF con las 50 mejores dividenderas de Europa (por decir algo). Esa misma cartera la puedo replicar con Traderepublic pagando 1 euro por empresa, osea 50 euros, PUNTO. Si como es mi caso hago entradas en general de varios miles de euros por valor, a mi me salen muy bien las cuentas.

Pero ese es MI caso particular.

Haz tus cuentas y mira a ver lo que te viene bien a ti.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas el otro día hablaste de coca cola, ¿es fiable coca cola european partners en Madrid? ¿Es un espejo de cotización?



Coca Cola tiene un modelo de negocio por el cual ellos se encargan de la creación de productos, y luego licencian éstos para su distribución en exclusiva por otras empresas.

En otras palabras: Cocacola European partners no es "técnicamente" coca cola, ni es un espejo de ella. Es "simplemente" quienes se encargan del marketing, producción, y distribución exclusiva de productos de CocaCola. Por ejemplo, en Suiza tienes otra empresa independiente llamada "Coca-Cola Hellenic Bottling", y en sudamérica tienes (si la memoria no me falla, por favor corregirme) "Coca-cola Femsa".

Curiosamente "Coca-cola Hellenic" me parece una opción con mejores números que Coca cola European partners, aunque me gusta la imposición de European partners PLC.

Si las cabronas cayeran un poco serían muy buenas opciones para invertir en ellas.


----------



## uberales (15 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Coca Cola tiene un modelo de negocio por el cual ellos se encargan de la creación de productos, y luego licencian éstos para su distribución en exclusiva por otras empresas.
> 
> En otras palabras: Cocacola European partners no es "técnicamente" coca cola, ni es un espejo de ella. Es "simplemente" quienes se encargan del marketing, producción, y distribución exclusiva de productos de CocaCola. Por ejemplo, en Suiza tienes otra empresa independiente llamada "Coca-Cola Hellenic Bottling", y en sudamérica tienes (si la memoria no me falla, por favor corregirme) "Coca-cola Femsa".
> 
> ...



Cierto, yo creo que cogería un pequeño paquete a 35€, pero claro...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Cierto, yo creo que cogería un pequeño paquete a 35€, pero claro...



Hay que tratar de comprar bueno, pero sobre todo barato si se puede.


----------



## ElMendaLerenda2021 (16 Mar 2022)

Podrías decirme que opinas de $LYB?

Gracias.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Mar 2022)

ElMendaLerenda2021 dijo:


> Podrías decirme que opinas de $LYB?
> 
> Gracias.



Me produce sentimientos encontrados. Me gusta en general, bajo PER y tal, pero el subidón del año pasado (casi +300%) distorsiona mucho su realidad.

Tiene mucha deuda, lo cual me preocupa. A partir de 70 euros para abajo me lo pensaría, pero no ahora.


----------



## ElMendaLerenda2021 (16 Mar 2022)

Gracias.
Conozco el sector y la verdad que son top.
Iré s lo seguro y ampliare un poco Pepsi mientras espero que baje.

un saludo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Mar 2022)

ElMendaLerenda2021 dijo:


> Gracias.
> Conozco el sector y la verdad que son top.
> Iré s lo seguro y ampliare un poco Pepsi mientras espero que baje.
> 
> un saludo



El tema de siempre. Si pagas caro algo bueno no lo estas haciendo mal, pero estas pagando de mas.

La idea es tratar de pagar lo bueno lo mas barato posible. No hablo de hacer timing al mercado que es imposible, sino de pagar en función a lo que creas que es un buen precio.


----------



## cifuentes (16 Mar 2022)

Caixabank a 2,45 que estuvo el lunes pasado, con un dividendo de 0,18 aprobado para abril fue un regalo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Mar 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Caixabank a 2,45 que estuvo el lunes pasado, con un dividendo de 0,18 aprobado para abril fue un regalo.



Con infinito respeto:
- Mira los brutales gastos que tienen aqui y allá. Fíjate en el balance sheet de los últimos 5 años.
- Los dividendos suben y bajan según les sale del carajo.
*- En 2021 pasaron de 18b a 24b de acciones. Y ésto es para mi lo peor sobre todo porque indica que si lo han hecho antes lo pueden volver a hacer.*

O para que nos entendamos: Si antes teníamos un pastel de 18 porciones, ahora el mismo pastel es de 24. Tu porción se ha vuelto un 30% mas pequeña por gracia de ellos.

Y vale, si compraste las acciones este año te da un poco igual, pero para mi sienta un precedente que no me mola.


----------



## cifuentes (17 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Con infinito respeto:
> - Mira los brutales gastos que tienen aqui y allá. Fíjate en el balance sheet de los últimos 5 años.
> - Los dividendos suben y bajan según les sale del carajo.
> *- En 2021 pasaron de 18b a 24b de acciones. Y ésto es para mi lo peor sobre todo porque indica que si lo han hecho antes lo pueden volver a hacer.*
> ...



He estado dentro y me he salido en varias ocasiones. Con paciencia, siempre en positivo.


Ahora estoy dentro con 5000 promediadas a 2'67, que a día de hoy (3'19) tienen una plusvalía latente de 2.600 euros, y el 18 de abril, un dividendo de 900 euros brutos. A partir de ahí, y según el precio decidiré que hacer.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Mar 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> He estado dentro y me he salido en varias ocasiones. Con paciencia, siempre en positivo.
> 
> 
> Ahora estoy dentro con 5000 promediadas a 2'67, que a día de hoy (3'19) tienen una plusvalía latente de 2.600 euros, y el 18 de abril, un dividendo de 900 euros brutos. A partir de ahí, y según el precio decidiré que hacer.



No soy superfan de los bancos, así que solo puedo recomendarte que diversifiques. También ten en cuenta de que pronto subirán los tipos de interés (ya esta pasando en EEUU). Considera ésto en tu decisión.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Mar 2022)

*VIATRIS ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Las acciones que nos regalaron los de Pfizer no son muchas, pero a lo tonto a lo tonto nos hemos llevado algo mas de un 2.5% neto con ellas. Apoyan ligeramente la progresión de Marzo pero seguimos, como es de esperar hasta mayo, muy por debajo de objetivos.

Los siguientes ex-dividendos serán VICI, BATS, KTF, y BMY.


----------



## Emosido (20 Mar 2022)

Hay alguna forma sencilla de ver si una empresa ha estado haciendo recompras en los últimos años?


----------



## Kflaas (21 Mar 2022)

Emosido dijo:


> Hay alguna forma sencilla de ver si una empresa ha estado haciendo recompras en los últimos años?



Algunas ponen en la zona de inversores de su página web, el número de acciones año a año y allí se puede ver.
Sino, en los annual reports, suele aparecer


----------



## Vinda222 (21 Mar 2022)

Genial


----------



## Tio Pepe (21 Mar 2022)

No me ha parecido ver esta tabla, por si puede ser de interés:


----------



## uberales (21 Mar 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> No me ha parecido ver esta tabla, por si puede ser de interés:
> Ver archivo adjunto 992713



Intesa san paolo??? Mira que soy novato, pero meterme en esa empresa... No lo veo claro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Mar 2022)

Emosido dijo:


> Hay alguna forma sencilla de ver si una empresa ha estado haciendo recompras en los últimos años?



Si claro. Te pongo como ejemplo Apple: Apple Inc. (AAPL) Balance Sheet - Yahoo Finance

1. Te vas a "balance sheet".
2. Mira "Shares issued".

En el caso de Apple puedes ver que en ese aspecto son buenos, pues las acciones han ido decreciendo. Cada web te lo pondrá de forma distinta pero *busca el balance sheet y ahí las encontrarás*.

PS: Cuidado con la differencia entre "issued shares" y "outstanding shares". "Issued" significa todas las acciones, mientras que "outstanding" son las acciones que tienen los accionistas menos el "treasury stock" (o las acciones que se queda la empresa). *Te interesa fijarte solo en "outstanding" pues son las que cuentan a la hora de dividir el dinero para pagar los dividendos*. Una empresa siempre tendra las misma cantidad, o menos, de outstanding shares que de issued shares, y es perféctamente normal (aunque no me gusta como inversor por dividendos) que una empresa no tenga acciones en su treasury, lo cual indica que no recompra acciones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Mar 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> No me ha parecido ver esta tabla, por si puede ser de interés:
> Ver archivo adjunto 992713



Es una buena tabla, y me encantaría tener casi todas las que salen en esa lista. El tema es poder comprarlas baratas. Por ejemplo, llevo tiempo tratando de entrar en BASF y Unilever (perdí la oportunidad en 2020), y vendí Shell porque soy gilipollas. Al menos tengo BATS.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Intesa san paolo??? Mira que soy novato, pero meterme en esa empresa... No lo veo claro.



Por fundamentales es muy buena, pero creo que pronto reducirá o dejará de pagar dividendos.

En mi cartera tengo aseguradoras pero me resisto a entrar en financieras porque son demasiado buenas haciendo trucos financieros y me cuesta entender si estoy entrando en algo bueno o no.

Asi que, ante la duda, mejor dejar pasar una supuesta gran oportunidad que cagarla y comerme un marrón. Eso por ejemplo me salvó de comprar Wirecard cuando todos mis compis me pedían que lo hiciera.


----------



## Patito Feo (21 Mar 2022)

Si tu objetivo es un 4% con una inflaccion el 10%, mal vamos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Mar 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Si tu objetivo es un 4% con una inflaccion el 10%, mal vamos.



Correcto, pero estamos hablando de los dividendos puros, y no de la revalorización de las acciones.


----------



## Emosido (21 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si claro. Te pongo como ejemplo Apple: Apple Inc. (AAPL) Balance Sheet - Yahoo Finance
> 
> 1. Te vas a "balance sheet".
> 2. Mira "Shares issued".
> ...



Estupendo, gracias. He mirado en Tikr y ya te lo dan todo mascadito para variar, tienen "Total Shares Out. on Filing Date" dentro de "Financials".


----------



## BajandoAlNorte (21 Mar 2022)

Buenas Feministo,
Gracias por compartir experiencia de primera mano.
He estado analizando Covestro /DAX y aparentemente es empresa sólida, solvente, PER bajo, negocio entendible, sector con futuro....
Dividendo cojonudo.
Tengo intención de mantener durante años.
Qué falla en mi análisis para que esté a este precio?
El único pero es la coyuntura macro. Todo indica que las bolsas bajarán.
Gracias


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Mar 2022)

BajandoAlNorte dijo:


> Buenas Feministo,
> Gracias por compartir experiencia de primera mano.
> He estado analizando Covestro /DAX y aparentemente es empresa sólida, solvente, PER bajo, negocio entendible, sector con futuro....
> Dividendo cojonudo.
> ...



Aparte del tema macro (bajada constante hasta Q2 2023), necesito que encuentres la respuesta a la siguiente pregunta: Covestro AG Profit Margin 2015-2021 | COVTY

*Mira el profit margin desde el 2016 al 2019. ¿Por qué esa subida y luego esa bajada?*

Si la respuesta a esa pregunta es algo lógico, tendrás que seguir tragando con el incremento de acciones del 2021, que en mi opinión es perdonable. Entonces tienes una buena empresa entre manos a un buen precio.


----------



## jaimegvr (22 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Correcto, pero estamos hablando de los dividendos puros, y no de la revalorización de las acciones.



Este ETF es interesante:

iShares MSCI USA Qlty Dividend 

Tiene un yield del 2,15%, pero una revalorizacion de:

8 años = +111% + (2,15% x 8 años = 17%) = 128%.
En la ultima bajada del SP500, se ha mantenido en un +0,78%, mientras que el SP500 total return ha caido un - 3,71%.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Mar 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Este ETF es interesante:
> 
> iShares MSCI USA Qlty Dividend
> 
> ...



Volvemos a lo de siempre.

Partimos de la base de que yo tengo el 100% de mi plan de pensiones en ETFs. Vamos, que creo en ellas cuando me ahorro los impuestos de los beneficios que éstas generan. Pero ése es el mejor vehículo para mi; ahorrarme impuestos.

Dicho lo anterior: iShares MSCI USA Quality Dividend UCITS ETF | QDIV
- Ésta ETF te cobra un 0.35% de lo que tengas invertido, NO de lo que ganes.
- Follabilidades pasadas no representan enculamientos futuros. Éste fondo, en 2017, perdió un 3%. Que si, que en total les va muy bien, no te lo discuto, pero no debemos perder de vista que es perféctamente posible que en los próximos 10 años éste fondo pierda dinero. Todo es posible. Y pase lo que pase te seguirán cobrando ese 0.35%.
- Si tienes algo de dinero puedes invertir exáctamente en todo donde invierte ésta gente. Es mas, puedes elegir sus 10 primeras posiciones y ahorrarte ese 0.35%. Yo mismo tengo a Abbvie y Cisco, por ejemplo.


----------



## Tio Pepe (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## The Cake is a Lie (23 Mar 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 995427




He estado viéndome un análisis rapidito, parece ser que esta muy endeudada, y que tras la fusión entre WarnerMedia con Discovery, AT&T queda segregada , y tienen intención de bajar el dividendo a la mitad (que sigue siendo un buen dividendo , pero ya con su riesgo), y hasta que no se saneen poco crecimiento de la acción creo que tenga.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Mar 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 995427



Ni con tu dinero.

1. Han cortado dividendos.
2. Tienen una deuda del copón.
3. Crecimiento negativo (me encanta esta fracesita) de casi un 6% en los últimos 5 años.
4. Incremento (disolución) de acciones de un 16% y pico.

La tuve en 2020-21. Cuando anunciaron su lio de Warnermedia vendí inmediatamente, ganando dinero y embolsándome esos dos años de buenos dividendos, y ahora con la caida de su valor esta clarinete que hice lo correcto.

Esta empresa es una de esas cuya acción esta barata porque verdaderamente tiene poco valor, al menos en éstos momentos.

Opinión personal.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Mar 2022)

¿Que qué opino de ése mercado? Pues COJONUDÍSIMO si sabes donde mirar. Mis China Mobile me estan dando dividendos cojonudos y se han revalorizado un 30% desde que las pillé.

1310: La tengo en cartera. Dividendos muy cojonudos aunque lo estan pasando mal últimamente.
2368: Mucho riesgo para el dividendo tan raro que tiene. No me gusta.
2168: Una apuesta si te gusta el riesgo, pero es arriesgadísima. De hecho, casualmente salió esta mañana en mi bloomberg.








Kaisa Warns It Will Miss Earnings Deadline: Evergrande Update


Kaisa Warns it Will Miss Earnings Deadline: Evergrande Update




www.bloombergquint.com


----------



## fisioloco (24 Mar 2022)

No se si se habrá hablado alguna vez de esta empresa:

–Empresa ZIM Integrated Shipping Services (NYSE:ZIM) declara un dividendo de 17,00 $/acción, con lo que el dividendo anual total asciende a 19,50 $. Esto incluye el dividendo de 2,50 $/acción declarado en noviembre de 2021.

Esta empresa salió a cotizar el año pasado a 12 dólares; la semana pasada estaba a 90.
En este periodo a repartido 19 dólares de dividendo; quitémosle la retención que aplica el estado de Israel del 25% y nos quedan mas o menos unos 13 euros de benefico lo cual es más que lo que nos ha costado la propia acción si es que las hemos comprado en su salida a bolsa.

Se prevé que este año la empresa pague un 25% más de intereses y hoy mismo cotiza a 76 dólares....lo cual supone mas de un 20% de beneficio....

Al que le interese que investigue un poco.


Y dicho esto mi opinión, en vez de dar dividendos mejor recompraban acciones para hacerlas valer más aun y no repartir dividendos que solo sirven para pagar impuestos y comisiones,


----------



## Octopus (24 Mar 2022)

fisioloco dijo:


> No se si se habrá hablado alguna vez de esta empresa:
> 
> –Empresa ZIM Integrated Shipping Services (NYSE:ZIM) declara un dividendo de 17,00 $/acción, con lo que el dividendo anual total asciende a 19,50 $. Esto incluye el dividendo de 2,50 $/acción declarado en noviembre de 2021.
> 
> ...



Vaya tela!!lo veo demasiado bonito.Sin embargo su payout es bajisimo y encima reparten esa burrada de dividendo.Como puede ser??!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Mar 2022)

Repites un poco las preguntas, asi que las agruparé para darle algo de sentido:

Éste es mi segundo hilo oficial del "inversor por dividendos". Voy a hilo por año, y todo ésto nació a partir de muchas preguntas que me hacían por privado. El hilo ha ido evolucionando, a mi gusto bastante bien, y en mi opinión el de éste año es bastante mejor que el del anterior.

Entiendo y no me tomo a mal tus preguntas. La condición humana, y sobre todo la de los Españoles es en su mayoría así. Tenemos desde el grupito de gente que "de buen rollo" montan un canal de youtube (con su publicidad correspondiente, claro, no sea que el canal estalle y no puedan hacer sus dineros) hasta el que, tras meses de dar consejo, resulta que es que estaba escribiendo un libro.

En mi caso no es nada de eso sino algo bastante mas sencillo:
1. Cuando alguien me pide opinión sobre un valor me ofrece la oportunidad de estudiarlo, e incluso hay casos donde gracias a que alguien me ha preguntado he tenido la oportunidad de incorporar un valor a mi cartera.
2. Cuando posteo mis movimientos hay gente que me pregunta o critica sobre ellos, lo cual me da la oportunidad de reevaluarlos.

En otras palabras: Sin darse cuenta, la gente que pregunta aqui hacen de "empleados mios", buscando valores nuveos y criticando lo que tengo en cartera.

Cierto es que en muchos casos estos "empleados" no llevan mucho tiempo invirtiendo o no saben leer fundamentales, pero ésto me sirve como refresco a mis propios conocimientos.

3. Todo el mundo se queja de lo mal que nos va en España, pero nadie mueve un dedo para cambiar la situación. Yo estoy bien posicionado económicamente (no soy rico, pero tengo propiedades todas libres de hipotecas y la cartera de valores que ves aqui). Para mi forear y responder preguntas es un hobby, una actividad que hago para despejar mi cabeza en mitad del curro o por la noche, pero también me gusta pensar que al menos yo si que estoy haciendo algo para ayudar a otros, no de forma altruista (mira los puntos 1 y 2) pero sin interés económico.

*Jamás nadie, ni en público ni en privado, podrá decir que yo he tratado de vender un curso, ni de montar un canal de youtube, ni de vender un libro, ni de tratar de pumpear nada. Y desde aqui te digo que eso nunca va a ocurrir, simplemente porque yo ya estoy bien de dinero y prefiero ganar otras cosas.*

En primer lugar, mis recursos NO SON ilimitados. Simplemente tengo una disciplina la cual me impide meter mucho dinero de una sola vez en una sola empresa, ademas de que limito mi exposición en mercados y paises. Por ponerte un ejemplo, el máximo que me permito tener en valores americanos es un 40% de mi cartera. Si éste porcentaje aumenta, lo que hago es no entrar en nuevas oportunidades en ése mercado así que o bien invierto en otras oportunidades en otros mercados, o bien compro alguna otra propiedad, o bien dejo mi dinero muerto de risa.

No es un buen sistema ya que los mercados no obedecen a nadie, mucho menos a mi, pero me permite tener una cartera equilibrada y relatívamente segura.

A día de hoy tengo un 20% en líquido, y también el equivalente líquido a mas del 100% de mi cartera apartado esperando a que el mercado inmobiliario acabe de caer para acquirir mi siguiente propiedad.

*En resumen: Todo es cuestión de disciplina.*

*Un error común es confundir "tener dinero" con "tener capacidad para hacer dinero", o si lo prefieres la diferencia entre "balance sheet" y "cash flow".* Estoy mas cerca de los 50 que de los 40, pero con un sueldo normal y nuestro maravilloso pasaporte cualquiera que quiera echarle horas puede ganar mucho dinero. Cualquiera que esté sano se puede ir 6 meses a Noruega a trabajar en las refinerías y sacar un pastón, o irse a un pueblo a tomar por culo en Alemania o los paises escandinavos a trabajar a destajo y ganar un pastón. Y el dinero atrae el dinero.

*También confundimos "tener dinero" con "tirar el dinero".*

La cantidad de dinero que mas trabajo me costó ahorrar fueron mis primeros 1000 euros. Pluriempleado con curros en negro y haciendo mas horas que un reloj, pero eso forjó mi disciplina. Aprendí que no pasa nada por ir con ropa barata (pero limpia y en buen estado), a esperar e ir en autobus o bicicleta hasta tener todo el dinero necesario para comprar mi primer coche. De hecho, aprendí a vivir con mucho menos de lo que necesito.

Sin conocerte apuesto a que tu teléfono es mejor que el mio, y te sorprendería saber que mañana puedo ir a cualquier tienda y llevarme 10 Apples o Samsungs último modelo, pagando en efectivo y sin despeinarme. Lo que me pasa es que mi teléfono va de puta madre así que, ¿para qué cambiarlo?

*Yo soy el tio que se gasta 500 euros en invitar a un buen amigo a una buena cena, pero no me sale de los cojones pagar 10 céntimos por no andar 5 minutos e irme al supermercado mas barato.

Una vez mas: Disciplina.*

Este hilo PLASMA años de curro y meditación. Estoy muy acostumbrado a leer "investor relations" de empresas. Como imagino habrás pillado me manejo en inglés sin problemas, y he viajado por trabajo lo suficiente como para entender, al menos de base, la situación sociopolítica de los paises donde las empresas estan establecidas u operan.

Cuando ya has leido 100 "balance sheets" el que hace 101 lo lees en segundos. Cuando tu trabajo es escribir informes escribes muy rápido en cualquier foro, entre otras cosas porque lo que te preguntan o bien ya lo sabes, o bien te cuesta poco averigüarlo. La mente es un músculo, y mientras hay gente que se pasa el dia mirando tiktoks, a mi me gusta leer periódicos o libros de finanzas.

Si se me ha escapado alguna pregunta me avisas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Mar 2022)

fisioloco dijo:


> No se si se habrá hablado alguna vez de esta empresa:
> 
> –Empresa ZIM Integrated Shipping Services (NYSE:ZIM) declara un dividendo de 17,00 $/acción, con lo que el dividendo anual total asciende a 19,50 $. Esto incluye el dividendo de 2,50 $/acción declarado en noviembre de 2021.
> 
> ...



ZIM plantea para mi tres problemas fundamentales:

1. No tiene historia (desde su salida a bolsa, se entiende). Es demasiado nueva así que no puedo saber como se maneja. No me gusta invertir en empresas que no lleven al menos 10 años en el mercado para poder leer sus fundamentales históricos.

2. El año pasado incrementaron el número de acciones, diluyendo a sus accionistas. Si acaba de empezar y ya empieza con esas mierdas, no me deja un buen sabor de boca.

3. ZIM Announces New Chartering Agreement for Thirteen Vessels. No me gusta, pero explicarlo se saldría mucho de la temática de éste hilo.


----------



## Octopus (24 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ZIM plantea para mi tres problemas fundamentales:
> 
> 1. No tiene historia (desde su salida a bolsa, se entiende). Es demasiado nueva así que no puedo saber como se maneja. No me gusta invertir en empresas que no lleven al menos 10 años en el mercado para poder leer sus fundamentales históricos.
> 
> ...



Este comunicado de prensa contiene ciertas declaraciones prospectivas (como dicho término se define en la Sección 21E de la Ley de Bolsa de Valores de 1934, modificada) sobre eventos futuros, incluidas declaraciones prospectivas sobre la capacidad de ZIM para satisfacer la creciente demanda del mercado y proporcionar servicio a los clientes, así como la evaluación en cuanto a la tendencia de crecimiento del mercado. Estos riesgos e incertidumbres incluyen, entre otros: la posibilidad de que ZIM no pueda satisfacer la demanda de los clientes, el riesgo de que la tendencia de crecimiento del mercado no continúe o sea más lenta de lo esperado; el riesgo de que las tendencias actuales en el mercado de fletamento se debiliten o reviertan, y otros factores que se detallan ocasionalmente en los informes y presentaciones periódicas de ZIM ante la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores ("SEC"), incluido ZIM'22 de marzo de 2021 . ZIM renuncia expresamente a cualquier obligación de actualizar o revisar cualquiera de estas declaraciones prospectivas, ya sea debido a eventos futuros, nueva información, un cambio en sus puntos de vista o expectativas, o de otra manera. ZIM no hace ninguna predicción o declaración sobre el rendimiento de sus valores.
DECLARACION DE INTENCIONES?jeje


----------



## anikii (24 Mar 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas Yo te sigo en los dos hilos de dividendos que tienes y sinceramente eres un "manantial de agua fresca" en un foro donde, aunque sea "gracioso", la mitad de los comentarios son "taluec", "furia porcina" y desvarios varios.

Por mi puedes seguir así mucho tiempo jaja, que aunque no tenga tu capital tus análisis me van muy bien para investigar y aprender!


----------



## max power (24 Mar 2022)

anikii dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas Yo te sigo en los dos hilos de dividendos que tienes y sinceramente eres un "manantial de agua fresca" en un foro donde, aunque sea "gracioso", la mitad de los comentarios son "taluec", "furia porcina" y desvarios varios.
> 
> Por mi puedes seguir así mucho tiempo jaja, que aunque no tenga tu capital tus análisis me van muy bien para investigar y aprender!



Me too


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Mar 2022)

Sin problema. Aqui estoy para responder cualquier pregunta.

Solamente indicarte que habías llegado a una conclusión sobre mi antes de haberme formulado la pregunta.

No es lo mismo "¿Qué ganas con éste hilo?" que "seguro que ganas algo con éste hilo".

Pero repito, te entiendo y no me molesta. Por desgracia es la "cultura" española.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Mar 2022)

*JAPAN TOBBACO ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

En su primera entrada del año, los fumadores amarillos sacan su bien recibido micropene y nos endiñan un dividendo neto con respeto a mi precio de entrada del 5.60%.

Los fumetas han perdido valor en mi cartera y estan a un mero +4%, pero dus dividendos buenos y constantes hacen que merezca la penar tenerles en cartera.


----------



## javac (24 Mar 2022)

Voy a hacer un off topic 
He usado muchos foros y he aprendido puntos de vista distintos y cosas que no conocía. Ese concepto extraño de muchas mentes analizando cosas. Para mí gusto, lo mejor de internet. 

Una de las cosas malas de burbuja es la cantidad de cosas irrelevantes que te encuentras y el no razonamiento, sino que otro punto de vista es directamente insultado. Bueno, cada cual gasta el tiempo como quiere. 

Sigo este hilo porque comparto aproximación de inversión y la perspectiva me resulta interesante. Puntos de vista diferentes y análisis diferentes. si puedo aprender cosas, me quedo. Así me toca trabajar y me toca vivir, resolviendo problemillas entre equipos 

Para entretenimiento, tengo otras cosas, lo que menos tengo es tiempo 

Pero si lo supiera todo, yo sería un troll aquí


----------



## fisioloco (25 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ZIM plantea para mi tres problemas fundamentales:
> 
> 1. No tiene historia (desde su salida a bolsa, se entiende). Es demasiado nueva así que no puedo saber como se maneja. No me gusta invertir en empresas que no lleven al menos 10 años en el mercado para poder leer sus fundamentales históricos.
> 
> ...





Cierto que tiene poca historia en bolsa pero es una empresa con casi 80 años de historia, esta gestionada por narizotas con lo cual se puede presuponer una seriedad en su gestión.
El año pasado no es que incrementasen acciones, es que salieron a cotizar por primera vez; detrás de ellos esta sobre todo el estado de Israel.

Funcionan sobre todo con el alquiler de barcos por lo que pueden adaptarse rápidamente a situaciones de mercado; en el momento que el mercado de transporte se reduzca la empresa puede no renovar los alquileres; si por el contrario surgen nuevas rutas solo tienen que alquilar nuevos barcos o adquirir los que fuesen necesarios.

Tienen contratado todos los barcos los próximos semestres y se prevvee aumento de beneficios; yo he adquirido acciones a 30dolares; hoy están a mas de 70 y al ritmo que dan dividendos espero que para 2023 recupere toda la inversión tan solo con los dividendos...

Puedo estar equivocado pero creo que es una joya de acción para tener en cualquier cartera.

un saludo y buen forro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Mar 2022)

fisioloco dijo:


> Cierto que tiene poca historia en bolsa pero es una empresa con casi 80 años de historia, esta gestionada por narizotas con lo cual se puede presuponer una seriedad en su gestión.
> El año pasado no es que incrementasen acciones, es que salieron a cotizar por primera vez; detrás de ellos esta sobre todo el estado de Israel.
> 
> Funcionan sobre todo con el alquiler de barcos por lo que pueden adaptarse rápidamente a situaciones de mercado; en el momento que el mercado de transporte se reduzca la empresa puede no renovar los alquileres; si por el contrario surgen nuevas rutas solo tienen que alquilar nuevos barcos o adquirir los que fuesen necesarios.
> ...



Mi cartera no solo tiene empresas dividenderas, lo que pasa es que no hablo de ellas aqui pues éste es mi hilo de dividendos. Yo tengo un porcentaje controlado de empresas que considero "de mucho riesgo". Tengo incluso empresas chinas y rusas. En otras palabras: No me parece mala idea tener al menos una empresa con esas condiciones.

Lo que pasa es que en éste hilo no puedo recomendar ése tipo de riesgo porque invalidaría el propósito del mismo, que es crear una cartera lo mas segura posible con empresas dividenderas.

Hablando de la empresa en si, el alquiler de barcos es un poco como el alquiler de coches: Son mas flexibles, pero es muy "cash intensive". Quiero decir, si tú compras un barco y es tuyo, cuesta mas al principio, pero a la larga es muchísimo mas barato que alquilarlo. Además, puedes usarlo como asset para pedir dinero prestado, por ejemplo. Ésto no es una crítica a su modelo sino tratar de explicar que no es todo vino y rosas.

Pero vuelvo a repetir: No digo que sea una mala empresa, pero que no se ajusta a mis requerimientos minimos, osea, datos históricos para que yo pueda evaluarla.

Para mi invertir es como contratar a gente. Puedo tener a un par de chavales nuevos, pero el grueso de la plantilla lo quiero con empleados que tengan un curriculum que yo pueda leer y entender lo que han estado haciendo y si encajan con mi "empresa".


----------



## Ziripot (27 Mar 2022)

Buenas tardes. Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro, pero llevo bastantes años entrando a diario para leer sobre diversos temas, sobre todo los relacionados con la economia, aunque mis conocimientos son minimos.

Este hilo y, especialmente las aportaciones de @FeministoDeIzquierdas me parecen muy didacticos.

Dicho esto, me gustaria saber las razones por las que la cotizacion de empresas como NESTLE, P&G, PEPSICO... va en aumento, pero UNILEVER ha sufrido una bajada considerable.

Yo invierto a muy largo plazo a traves de participaciones periodicas en fondos indexados (replicando el MSCI world) pero muchas veces pienso en crear mi propia cartera, ya que invertir en empresas similares a TESLA en estos tiempos que corren no me gusta (que es lo que hago con los fondos indexados).

La verdad es que me siento muy identificado con el punto de vista de invertir de este hilo, aunque despues no lo lleve a cabo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Mar 2022)

Ziripot dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro, pero llevo bastantes años entrando a diario para leer sobre diversos temas, sobre todo los relacionados con la economia, aunque mis conocimientos son minimos.
> 
> Este hilo y, especialmente las aportaciones de @FeministoDeIzquierdas me parecen muy didacticos.
> 
> ...



Buenas,

En primer lugar, lo que ha pasado con Unilever es muy específico. Yo estoy en ello porque quiero comprarla barata y vengo observando lo que va haciendo.

Mas o menos ésto es lo que ha pasado: Unilever lleva desde hace tiempo cagándola tratando de comprar otras empresas o divisiones de otras empresas, desde el rechazo de GSK a la compra de una de sus divisiones a aquello del Dollar Shave club, entre otras mierdas.

A principios de Marzo echaron a 1500 personas, y estan tratando de reoganizar la empresa, y se les vé desesperados...y eso pasa factura.

Unilever necesita reencontrarse a si misma, cosa que no les pasa a las otras. Y por ese riesgo pagas ese precio.

Mi opinión personal es que quiero que caiga un poco mas y luego quizás me interese para entrar, pues estará suficientemente barata como para que puedan empezar a hacer las cosas bien, o al menos ser absorvida por GSK o J&J.


----------



## Ziripot (28 Mar 2022)

Por ahora seguire con lo mio, no tengo ninguna prisa en liquidar mis participaciones. Ademas, ahora mismo no cuento con la capacidad suficiente como para aventurarme a comprar acciones concretas.

Tambien tengo que decir que el hecho de comprar participaciones de un fondo que contiene tantas empresas infladas me da un poco de "rabia".


----------



## Ziripot (28 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> En primer lugar, lo que ha pasado con Unilever es muy específico. Yo estoy en ello porque quiero comprarla barata y vengo observando lo que va haciendo.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por el resumen. Al final hay que estar atento a este tipo de eventos porque son los que crean las buenas oportunidades.

Edito: acabo de ver que en el 2007 despidieron a 20.000 trabajadores. Vaya sangria.








Unilever anuncia 20.000 despidos y el cierre de 50 plantas en cuatro años


El grupo sube un 4% en Bolsa tras ganar 2.281 millones hasta junio




elpais.com


----------



## casaire (28 Mar 2022)

Buenos días. Os comento y me dais vuestra opinión si os parece. tengo acciones de Telefónica , Santander y Repsol , aparte de bastante metido en un Fondo de renta variable en acciones con dividendos. Bueno pues acabo de comprar 2500 títulos de telefónica para aumentar mi cartera de acciones con dividendo superior al 5%. 
No tengo intención de venderlas a corto , medio plazo . He pensado que para tener 10 mil euros parados en cuenta corriente por lo menos me rentan los dividendos que ofrece. 
Que opináis de esta inversión sabiendo que no tengo hipoteca alguna . Lo tengo todo pagado ya.


----------



## Naga2x (28 Mar 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Buenos días. Os comento y me dais vuestra opinión si os parece. tengo acciones de Telefónica , Santander y Repsol , aparte de bastante metido en un Fondo de renta variable en acciones con dividendos. Bueno pues acabo de comprar 2500 títulos de telefónica para aumentar mi cartera de acciones con dividendo superior al 5%.
> No tengo intención de venderlas a corto , medio plazo . He pensado que para tener 10 mil euros parados en cuenta corriente por lo menos me rentan los dividendos que ofrece.
> Que opináis de esta inversión sabiendo que no tengo hipoteca alguna . Lo tengo todo pagado ya.



No soy un gran inversor (puede que ni siquiera pudiera llamarme inversor), pero si miras el histórico de telefónica y la deuda que lleva... a mí me parece un lose-lose (tiene 25.000 millones de deuda, alrededor de 2.5x su EBITDA si los datos no me engañan).




Santander no para de diluir sus acciones, por lo que otra empresa de pena que no hace más que quitar valor al inversor. Está aumentando casi a 7% anual el nº de acciones, lo que implica que tus acciones valen cada vez menos.




Repsol... esa podría ser interesante, pero aquí ya dejo que hablen los que la hayan estudiado más (yo conozco sólo un poco la parte de cómo están intentando mejorar su tecnología).

Que no petarán, porque el estado no va a dejar que pase, pero que se les gane dinero fuera del dividendo... lo dudo. Repsol como digo es la única que se podría salvar.


----------



## casaire (28 Mar 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> No soy un gran inversor (puede que ni siquiera pudiera llamarme inversor), pero si miras el histórico de telefónica y la deuda que lleva... a mí me parece un lose-lose.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1002690
> 
> ...



Gracias por el aviso. Parece que ha soltado mucha deuda y se estima un potencial de subida mayor que sus paisanas europeas. 
De todas maneras cotiza muy bajo , aunque mi objetivo es muy a largo plazo.


----------



## Naga2x (28 Mar 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Gracias por el aviso. Parece que ha soltado mucha deuda y se estima un potencial de subida mayor que sus paisanas europeas.
> De todas maneras cotiza muy bajo , aunque mi objetivo es muy a largo plazo.



Cotizar bajo != cotizar barato, eso siempre tenlo en cuenta. Aunque haya soltado mucha deuda, sigue siendo muchísima la que le queda. Ha pasado 35.000 a 26.000 y tiene otros 4000 de compromisos a empleados (no voy a contar los arrendamientos). Y tiene un flujo de caja neto de 2600 por lo que leo en el informe de 2021. O se acelera mucho su crecimiento, o tardará muchísimos años en pagar esa deuda. Por lo que veo anda haciendo unos 10.000 de beneficio neto.

Aún estoy aprendiendo a leer informes, pero con la competencia brutal que está apareciendo, no tengo yo muy claro su crecimiento.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Mar 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Buenos días. Os comento y me dais vuestra opinión si os parece. tengo acciones de Telefónica , Santander y Repsol , aparte de bastante metido en un Fondo de renta variable en acciones con dividendos. Bueno pues acabo de comprar 2500 títulos de telefónica para aumentar mi cartera de acciones con dividendo superior al 5%.
> No tengo intención de venderlas a corto , medio plazo . He pensado que para tener 10 mil euros parados en cuenta corriente por lo menos me rentan los dividendos que ofrece.
> Que opináis de esta inversión sabiendo que no tengo hipoteca alguna . Lo tengo todo pagado ya.



@Naga2x te ha respondido estupendísimamente, pegando exáctamente donde hay que mirar.

Si quieres ser inversor, el valor de una acción solo te debe servir para calcular cuando quieres comprarla, no para estar pendiente de ella si sube o baja. @Naga2x te ha dado varias de las claves de lo que tienes que mirar pero mas o menos te las resumo:
- ¿Cómo planean pagar la deuda? (cashflow vs. long term debt).
- ¿Estan diluyendo o comprando acciones? Si te diluyen, en general es malo.

Desconozco el resto de tu cartera. Me gusta ver que tienes fondos y acciones. Yo mismo estoy distribuido en bienes raices, ETFs, y acciones, pero si de acciones solo tienes las 3 que mencionas te recomendaría expandirte en otros mercados. A mi me gusta tener 1/3 en europa, otro en asia, y otro en USA.

Por último, tener efectivo siempre viene bien. 10k diría que es lo mínimo que debes tener a mano. Es la cantidad máxima legal para pasar una aduana si debes irte a otro pais, o para comprar un buen coche de segunda mano (o comprárselo a alguien), o para una entrada para algo. Yo mismo tengo bastante mas de eso en efectivo aunque mi intención es reducir esa cantidad, así que te diría que esos 10k no los toques.


----------



## casaire (28 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> @Naga2x te ha respondido estupendísimamente, pegando exáctamente donde hay que mirar.
> 
> Si quieres ser inversor, el valor de una acción solo te debe servir para calcular cuando quieres comprarla, no para estar pendiente de ella si sube o baja. @Naga2x te ha dado varias de las claves de lo que tienes que mirar pero mas o menos te las resumo:
> - ¿Cómo planean pagar la deuda? (cashflow vs. long term debt).
> ...



Gracias.. En efectivo fiduciario tendré unos 12.000 euros pero en oro y plata más de 100.000 euros que se hacen efectivos al momento. Soy un stacker de MP compulsivo.

Y luego hablamos de un plan de pensión-jubilación rescatable aparte de las acciones y los fondos de inversión .


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Mar 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Gracias.. En efectivo fiduciario tendré unos 12.000 euros pero en oro y plata más de 100.000 euros que se hacen efectivos al momento. Soy un stacker de MP compulsivo.
> 
> Y luego hablamos de un plan de pensión-jubilación rescatable aparte de las acciones y los fondos de inversión .



Sin quitarte la razón, si llaman a la puerta en mitad de la noche y te tienes que largar en 15 minutos igual no tienes tiempo de convertir ese oro, aunque igual soy yo que he vivido muchas situaciones raras en paises raros y me he quedado un poco paranóico.

Al menos quédate con 5k.


----------



## casaire (28 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sin quitarte la razón, si llaman a la puerta en mitad de la noche y te tienes que largar en 15 minutos igual no tienes tiempo de convertir ese oro, aunque igual soy yo que he vivido muchas situaciones raras en paises raros y me he quedado un poco paranóico.
> 
> Al menos quédate con 5k.



Debido a la densidad del oro , en un pequeño maletín puedes meter todas las monedas .. No más grande que un neceser de hombre. 
La plata ya es más complicado..El ratio está en torno a 78 a favor del oro.. 1 onza de oro equivale a 78 onzas de plata.
De hecho en los bolsillos de una americana te lo podrías llevar. 5 monedas de 50 pesos mejicanas equivalen a 10000 euros y las llevas en una mano.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Mar 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Debido a la densidad del oro , en un pequeño maletín puedes meter todas las monedas .. No más grande que un neceser de hombre.
> La plata ya es más complicado..El ratio está en torno a 78 a favor del oro.. 1 onza de oro equivale a 78 onzas de plata.
> De hecho en los bolsillos de una americana te lo podrías llevar. 5 monedas de 50 pesos mejicanas equivalen a 10000 euros y las llevas en una mano.



Pues me has dado una idea del copón. Lo del oro lo sabía pero no me puse a pensar lo de los pesos mejicanos nunca.


----------



## ueee3 (28 Mar 2022)

Duda: ¿haces algún tipo de papeleo para que en los dividendos no te cobren impuestos en el destino y sólo en origen, o lo que sea? Son muchas empresas para hacer las gestiones...


----------



## desev (28 Mar 2022)

¿Cómo veis Galp si corrige un poco?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Duda: ¿haces algún tipo de papeleo para que en los dividendos no te cobren impuestos en el destino y sólo en origen, o lo que sea? Son muchas empresas para hacer las gestiones...



Yo tengo una empresa que me lleva esos temas porque suelo residir en diferentes paises y si no sería un lio, así que no puedo ayudarte. Igual otro forero puede aconsejarte mejor.

Dicho ésto, con office puedes automatizar muchas cosas. Una macro en VBA y a correr.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Mar 2022)

desev dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis Galp si corrige un poco?



Lo veo complicado. Ha empezado a generar beneficios éste año así que es un poco arriesgada para mi gusto.

Mira como se esta comportando en comparación con otras empresas de energía en ése pais, su cuota de clientes, etc. Compara con las demás portuguesas (no es difícil, no hay tantas) y haces una regla de tres para saber si merece o no la pena entrar (una vez hayas hecho los fundamentales, se entiende).


----------



## Tr13ce (29 Mar 2022)

Busca global divididend hay uno de Fidelity y de M&G por lo menos que yo sepa. Como consejo te diré que renta más un indexado al MSCI world.


----------



## tactics (29 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Duda: ¿haces algún tipo de papeleo para que en los dividendos no te cobren impuestos en el destino y sólo en origen, o lo que sea? Son muchas empresas para hacer las gestiones...



Yo lo llevo en un Excel y luego lo pongo en la casilla correspondiente en la declaración de la renta.

Para países con acuerdos con España, ING lo hace automático, lo único que no es el más barato y tienes que hacer una operación cada 6 meses para que no te cobre el mantenimiento.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Mar 2022)

Tengo ambas desde hace años. Pero me gusta la versatilidad de BATS porque me permite pillar acciones o dividendos (siempre pillo acciones).

PS: Japan Tobbaco ahora mismo esta muy barata, ligérísimamente por encima del precio al que la compré yo. Así que no te vas a equivocar con ninguna en mi opinión.


----------



## Kubatronik (1 Abr 2022)

Tabacaleras y similares no arriesgas a que siga bajando porque huyan los fondos por temas ESG? Petroleras también, deberían cotizar a mayores multiplos pero no son populares entre fondos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Abr 2022)

Kubatronik dijo:


> Tabacaleras y similares no arriesgas a que siga bajando porque huyan los fondos por temas ESG? Petroleras también, deberían cotizar a mayores multiplos pero no son populares entre fondos.



En mi opinión el ESG se mueve por temas de control de la gente, así que dudo que ataquen a las tabacaleras. Las petroleras, por otro lado, es un tema muy distinto, ya que afecta a muchas facetas de la economía. Ahora mismo yo no tengo nada en petroleo.


----------



## jaimegvr (2 Abr 2022)

Kubatronik dijo:


> Tabacaleras y similares no arriesgas a que siga bajando porque huyan los fondos por temas ESG? Petroleras también, deberían cotizar a mayores multiplos pero no son populares entre fondos.



La gente esta tan enganchada que antes dejan de comer que de fumar o hacerse canutos.
El tabaco es mas seguro que el oro.


----------



## jaimegvr (2 Abr 2022)

Es como si legalizasen la cocaína, acciones de empresas de cocaína serían mas seguras que el oro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Abr 2022)

*SMITH & WESSON ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Sigue sufriendo los efectos de la crisis actual, y sus dividendos netos no son para tirar cohetes (1.5% con respecto a mi precio de compra), pero bueno, peor es morirse.

Abril empieza y seguirá siendo un mes aburrido.

Para quieres quiera entrar en alguno de los activos de mi cartera, os aviso de los ex-dividend days para éste mes:
- Cisco
- Verizon
- Deutsche Telekom (aprobadosr 0.64 euros brutos por acción)
- Nestlé
- Airbus
- Orkla
- Clorox
- Hamborner REIT (recientemente anunciaron la compra de una propiedad comercial gorda en Kempten)
- RWE


----------



## Jamie Dimon (3 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Simplificar = Pagar comisiones todos los años por la cantidad total que tengas, tanto si las cosas han ido bien como si han ido mal.
> 
> Tengo ETFs en mi plan de pensiones, pero fuera de ello por el momento no me lo planteo. No estoy en contra de ellas pero prefiero tener un control mas personal sobre mi cartera y ahorrarme las comisiones.
> 
> ...



No tengo el tema mirado pero yo suponia que existiria un concepto similar al de los fondos indexados tradicionales pero con ETF de dividendos, donde se limiten a hacer una seleccion de empresas y a replicar su valor, lo cual daria a posibilidad de cobrar comisiones muy bajas. Si no existe esto entonces si me haria la cartera a mano, suponiendo que me sea viable lo que le tenga que dedicar. Sino no quedaria otra que liquidar anualmente un % y vivir de eso (en el escenario donde con un par de millones ya sea viable esto y quiera "retirarme")


----------



## Gauzon (3 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi cartera tiene unas 50 empresas distribuidas de la siguiente forma:
> 
> *- Desde el punto de vista de dividendos*, mi cartera a día de hoy esta compuesta de la siguiente forma:
> - 16% de acciones que no dan dividendos. Aqui tengo empresas growth que espero vender mas adelante, o empresas que han cortado su dividendo de forma temporal (por ejemplo Walt Disney o Airbus, aunque éste año Airbus vuelve a dar dividendos).
> ...



¿En ese 5% de alto riesgo considerarías a Mapfre o Enagás como tales?


----------



## Nationwww (4 Abr 2022)

¿Qué os parece Rio Tinto?...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Abr 2022)

Gauzon dijo:


> ¿En ese 5% de alto riesgo considerarías a Mapfre o Enagás como tales?



Para riesgo en teoría puedes considerar cualquiera. Mi problema con Mapfre y Enagás es que estan demasiado politizadas/intervenidas y eso me preocupa. El día que la UE decida "Greciar" a España y privatizarlo todo de verdad podríamos vernos ante una gran EnronSorpresa.

Mi opinión atendiendo a fundamentales:
- Mapfre: Ganó el año pasado un 45%, lo que distorsiona su precio real. Tiene que bajar.
- Enagás: Su cashflow no cubre bien su deuda, lo que me hace pensar que bajará sus dividendos. Su balance sheet en general no me gusta.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Abr 2022)

Nationwww dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece Rio Tinto?...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1012235



En Rio Tinto llevo muchísimo tiempo tratando de entrar pero siempre pasa algo. Últimamente ha habido muchas ventas internas (insiders) lo que puede indicar que algo muy malo va a pasar en los proximos meses, así que no me quiero arriesgar a menos que pegue una caida muy gorda repentina o lleguemos sin incidentes hasta finales de verano.

Simplemente trato de ser adverso al riesgo donde pueda. Dicho ésto, es una buena empresa para entrar a laaaaaargo plazo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Abr 2022)

*HP ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Los de palo alto estrenan Abril, y aunque no suelen entregar dividendos altos, poco a poco van haciendo el camino.

Éste trimestre vuelven a subir su dividendo, como ya vienen haciendo desde principios de año, y nos entregan EUR0.23 por acción. Con una revalorización que llevo rozando el +50%, tras pagar impuestos me deja un dividendo neto que supera ligeramente el 2.8%.

Veo mucho futuro por delante a ésta empresa así que sigo tirando con ella.


----------



## alfacs (7 Abr 2022)

Buenos dias.

Me he puesto a seguir el hilo porque me parece muy interesante el tema desde hace tiempo y he decidido que voy a meterme en este tipo de inversión. Pienso dedicar una cantidad pequeña (10K) durante 6 meses o así y ver que tal va y como me siento. Si pasado este tiempo lo valoro positivamente pues ya meteria mas carne en el asador. Alguna valoración/recomendación concreta (que no se haya dicho ya, me he leido el hilo entero) sobre iniciarse en esto y ponerse a comprar en estos dias con la agitación que hay?

Y otra pregunta, para los que llevais ya algun tiempo: cómo veis ir saltando de flor en flor para ir cazando dividendos segun calendario? Alguien lo ha probado? Creeis que vale la pena o mejor "meter y olvidar"? 

Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Abr 2022)

alfacs dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Me he puesto a seguir el hilo porque me parece muy interesante el tema desde hace tiempo y he decidido que voy a meterme en este tipo de inversión. Pienso dedicar una cantidad pequeña (10K) durante 6 meses o así y ver que tal va y como me siento. Si pasado este tiempo lo valoro positivamente pues ya meteria mas carne en el asador. Alguna valoración/recomendación concreta (que no se haya dicho ya, me he leido el hilo entero) sobre iniciarse en esto y ponerse a comprar en estos dias con la agitación que hay?
> 
> ...



*1. La inversion por dividendos solo te da frutos verdaderos tras mucho tiempo. En seis meses vas a ver poco o nada.*

Cierto es que mi hilo es "inversor por dividendos" pero no quiere decir "invertir en empresas que den dividendos sea como sea". Invertir exclusívamente por dividendos es una gilipollez, ya que los dividendos van con imposiciones dobles (la que hacienda hace a la empresa primero, y la que hacienda te hace a tí despues). Osea, que desde el punto de vista de la optimización de beneficios es muchísimo mejor que la empresa use sus beneficios para mejorar en vez de repartirlos con sus inversores.

SIN EMBARGO, cuando una empresa, ya sea por obligación (REITs, por ejemplo) o por dar parte de sus beneficios a sus inversores, decide entregar dividendos, ésto quiere indicar un compromiso a largo plazo. La forma correcta de invertir por dividendos incluye una mentalidad exclusívamente a largo plazo.

*2. La "caza de dividendos" es un error, ya que cuando se acerca la época de pagar dividendos éstos ya se descuentan por la misma empresa y por los futuros inversores.* Y si vendes la empresa al poco suele pasar que pierdes mas dinero que lo que ganas con dividendos, así que yo te recomiendo que no lo hagas.

También debes tener mucho cuidado con una empresa que entrega dividendos a base de endeudarse, ya que eso quiere decir que se acerca a la quiebra.

*Lo mejor es "buscar calidad, esperar a un precio bajo, meter, y mantener mientras las condiciones de entrada se mantengan o mejoren".*


----------



## alfacs (7 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *1. La inversion por dividendos solo te da frutos verdaderos tras mucho tiempo. En seis meses vas a ver poco o nada.*
> 
> Cierto es que mi hilo es "inversor por dividendos" pero no quiere decir "invertir en empresas que den dividendos sea como sea". Invertir exclusívamente por dividendos es una gilipollez, ya que los dividendos van con imposiciones dobles (la que hacienda hace a la empresa primero, y la que hacienda te hace a tí despues). Osea, que desde el punto de vista de la optimización de beneficios es muchísimo mejor que la empresa use sus beneficios para mejorar en vez de repartirlos con sus inversores.
> 
> ...




Gracias por los comentarios, los tendré en cuenta. Lo de los 6 meses es más bien por probarme a mi mismo, pues me vuelvo obsesivo con el control cuando meto pasta en algun sitio y quiero ver que tal me siento y como lo llevo "dejándolo aparcado". Por eso también poco capital para empezar..., es como un experimento personal! Si funciona y el tema prospera (puedo vivir tranquilo sin obsesionarme) pues ya me meteré "de verdad", con objetivos a largo plazo. Voy a ir analizando una lista de posibles empresas que estoy haciendo y valorar en cuales me meto. Os sigo leyendo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Abr 2022)

alfacs dijo:


> Gracias por los comentarios, los tendré en cuenta. Lo de los 6 meses es más bien por probarme a mi mismo, pues me vuelvo obsesivo con el control cuando meto pasta en algun sitio y quiero ver que tal me siento y como lo llevo "dejándolo aparcado". Por eso también poco capital para empezar..., es como un experimento personal! Si funciona y el tema prospera (puedo vivir tranquilo sin obsesionarme) pues ya me meteré "de verdad", con objetivos a largo plazo. Voy a ir analizando una lista de posibles empresas que estoy haciendo y valorar en cuales me meto. Os sigo leyendo.



Consejo de amigo: Si hubieras invertido 10k a principios del 2000 habrías perdido mas de un 90% en el año 2001...y si hubieras mantenido esas mismas acciones sin tocarlas hoy tendrías 150k.

Si haces BIEN tus deberes, estudias una empresa, te metes a sabiendas, pero luego te obsesionas con una inversión y no puedes verla caer un 50% cuando hay una pandemia o guerra o cualquier cosa de esas, mejor no te metas.

Hay inversiones que solo florecen pasados muchos años. Todos los buenos inversores son muy pacientes, así que si no lo eres vas a comprar caro y vender barato.


----------



## Gekko_ (7 Abr 2022)

Buenas,

No suelo participar en este hilo aunque lo leo con interés. 

¿Qué tal veis BMW? Da 6 euros de dividendo. Estaba pensando que si se pone sobre los 72-73 euros pillar unas cuantas acciones. ¿sería un disparate?

Un saludo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *HP ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> Los de palo alto estrenan Abril, y aunque no suelen entregar dividendos altos, poco a poco van haciendo el camino.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, me siento inteligente:


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Abr 2022)

Me gusta tu cartera en general, y llevo tiempo esperando a Fortum para meterla en mi cartera, lo que pasa es que aún no ha caido hasta donde la quiero yo. Pero te aseguro que si cae donde yo la quiero entraré.

El S&P500 lo tengo yo pero en mis ETFs de mi plan de pensiones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Abr 2022)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> No suelo participar en este hilo aunque lo leo con interés.
> 
> ...



Es una buena acción pero ha crecido demasiado en poco tiempo y creo que se va a desinflar.

Si yo fuera tú me esperaría al menos a Septiembre, probablemente Diciembre, para ver como va el tema macro, y a partir de ahí me lo pensaría. Igual te sorprende y la pillas sobre los 60 euros.

PS: Yo tengo Porsche (holdings), con la que siempre estoy cerca del +100% de revalorización, y espero subida de dividendos en breve.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Abr 2022)

*VICI ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*
La empresa de Pesci, DeNiro, y Stone entrega sus segundos frutos. Solo se ha revalorizado un 5%, pero sus dividendos netos ya superan el 4%, y tiene un grandísimo futuro, así que encantadísimo estoy.

Aun queda mucha tela que cortar en Abril, pero las predicciones para finales de año ya me dicen que conseguiré mis objetivos anuales e incluso quizás algo mas.


----------



## Octopus (8 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *VICI ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*
> La empresa de Pesci, DeNiro, y Stone entrega sus segundos frutos. Solo se ha revalorizado un 5%, pero sus dividendos netos ya superan el 4%, y tiene un grandísimo futuro, así que encantadísimo estoy.
> 
> Aun queda mucha tela que cortar en Abril, pero las predicciones para finales de año ya me dicen que conseguiré mis objetivos anuales e incluso quizás algo mas.



Estoy pensando entrarle...es buena idea al precio actual verdad?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Abr 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Estoy pensando entrarle...es buena idea al precio actual verdad?



No me gusta dar consejos porque desconozco la situación personal de cada uno, así que te diré lo que YO, en m cartera diversificada en sectores y paises, haría: YO, sabiendo que los casinos podrían seguir cayendo por la inflación, pero sabiendo también que USA ya esta abriendo sus fronteras, si hoy le hiciera un análisis a VICI, mas o menos le metería un paquetito aunque a sabiendas de que han diluido acciones y su per esta ligéramente alto.

También estaría listo para meterle otro paquetito cuando cayera a -10% de mi precio de entrada, cosa que voy a hacer yo mismo, por cierto.

VICI debería ir muy bien a partir de Q2-Q3 de 2023, por eso me gusta desde ya ir posicionándome.


----------



## Octopus (8 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No me gusta dar consejos porque desconozco la situación personal de cada uno, así que te diré lo que YO, en m cartera diversificada en sectores y paises, haría: YO, sabiendo que los casinos podrían seguir cayendo por la inflación, pero sabiendo también que USA ya esta abriendo sus fronteras, si hoy le hiciera un análisis a VICI, mas o menos le metería un paquetito aunque a sabiendas de que han diluido acciones y su per esta ligéramente alto.
> 
> También estaría listo para meterle otro paquetito cuando cayera a -10% de mi precio de entrada, cosa que voy a hacer yo mismo, por cierto.
> 
> VICI debería ir muy bien a partir de Q2-Q3 de 2023, por eso me gusta desde ya ir posicionándome.



Gracias señor!


----------



## Octopus (8 Abr 2022)

Es que con toda la sangre que va a venir....de momento me mantengo con un 20-25% dentro y el resto fuera porque acojona bastante...Asi que en el peor de los casos si hay guano pues bueno dan divis y se le puede meter candela de la buena a un -30%50%


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Abr 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Gracias señor!



A ti si te sirve de ayuda



Octopus dijo:


> Es que con toda la sangre que va a venir....de momento me mantengo con un 20-25% dentro y el resto fuera porque acojona bastante...Asi que en el peor de los casos si hay guano pues bueno dan divis y se le puede meter candela de la buena a un -30%50%



El buen inversor debe pensar un paso por delante. ¿Qué vendrá después de la guerra? ¿Qué empresas estarán mas beneficiadas/perjudicadas? ¿Qué empresas estan ahora sufriendo que luego volverán a mejorar?

Comprar ahora una empresa de armas (por decir algo) sería llegar tarde. Incluso meterse en empresas de infraestructuras "porque tras la guerra habrá reconstrucción". Yo ahora trato de entrar en empresas que quisiera tener en cartera y que por cosas de covid o guerra (falta de chips o materias primas) han caido, o ampliar empresas que ya tengo y que se hayan visto afectada por estos temas.

Todo el dinero que ahora mismo tengas fuera lo tienes a un 8% perdido por la inflación. Si no sabes donde meterlo, compra arroz, café, y cosas que sepas que vas a necesitar pues MINIMO hasta el verano tenemos inflación. Tampoco es mal momento para buitrear a gente que lleva tiempo tratando de vender su vivienda y se la van a quedar los bancos.

Y sobre todo busca empresas fuertes que lo esten pasando mal. Intel ahora tiene una demanda del copón con la que lidiar, por ejemplo.


----------



## Nationwww (8 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En Rio Tinto llevo muchísimo tiempo tratando de entrar pero siempre pasa algo. Últimamente ha habido muchas ventas internas (insiders) lo que puede indicar que algo muy malo va a pasar en los proximos meses, así que no me quiero arriesgar a menos que pegue una caida muy gorda repentina o lleguemos sin incidentes hasta finales de verano.
> 
> Simplemente trato de ser adverso al riesgo donde pueda. Dicho ésto, es una buena empresa para entrar a laaaaaargo plazo.



¿Dónde mira vd. las ventas/compras de insiders?...


----------



## TomBolillo (8 Abr 2022)

Nationwww dijo:


> ¿Dónde mira vd. las ventas/compras de insiders?...



Echa un vistazo a este por si te vale:









insider screener


Track insider transactions across markets




www.insiderscreener.com


----------



## Octopus (9 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A ti si te sirve de ayuda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tema pisos tb estoy mirando..tengo 7 siguiendolos en Idealista y desde hace dos meses mas o menos me estan mandando avisos de bajadas...pero aun estan carisimosss


----------



## Octopus (9 Abr 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Tema pisos tb estoy mirando..tengo 7 siguiendolos en Idealista y desde hace dos meses mas o menos me estan mandando avisos de bajadas...pero aun estan carisimosss



Esperare 1-2 añitos aun..esta caro aun casi todo..en 2014 empece con el tema de los pisos y uno de ellos ya vale mas del doble a dia de hoy...ojala volviera esos tiempos jej


----------



## Octopus (9 Abr 2022)

A ver si empiezo si sigue la cosa asi con esos avisos tanteando a los NPCs para que vayan viendo la realidad a ver si alguno cuela jeje


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Abr 2022)

Nationwww dijo:


> ¿Dónde mira vd. las ventas/compras de insiders?...



Hay mil sitios. Yo estoy suscrito al morningstar pero un buen recurso gratuito es marketbeat. Aqui un ejemplo con Intel: Intel Insider Buying and Selling (NASDAQ:INTC)

Si no te gusta, vete a google y buscar por "insider trades" o "insider buying"


----------



## javac (9 Abr 2022)

Pregunta desde donde descargas los balances financieros a Excel?
Y es empresa por empresa o en masivo?

O la preseleccion la haces con un screener tipo finviz o similar?

Curiosidad por el método


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Abr 2022)

javac dijo:


> Pregunta desde donde descargas los balances financieros a Excel?
> Y es empresa por empresa o en masivo?
> 
> O la preseleccion la haces con un screener tipo finviz o similar?
> ...



Yo tengo subscripción a Morningstar y desde ahí descargo a excel, pero si quieres hacerlo gratis puedes tirar de google sheets.

Usa la función GoogleFinance(). A partir del Ticker puedes sacar todos los datos básicos (PE, marketcap, etc...).

Para sacar dividendos dentro de google sheets puedes tirar de yahoo y jugar un poco con las tablas. Por ejemplo:
=iferror(SPLIT(INDEX(IMPORTHTML(concatenate("Symbol Lookup from Yahoo Finance", "ABBV"), "table", 2), 6, 2), " "),"No div")

Te sacará el dividendo de Abbvie.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Abr 2022)

*DEUTSCHE TELEKOM ENTREGA DIVIDENDO*

La Alemana, revalorizada en casi un 44% desde que la compré, nos alegra el dia con unos dividendos netos de casi un 4.5% respecto al precio de compra. Es una pena que no esté cayendo en éstos tiempos de crisis porque me habría encantado tener bastante mas de lo que tengo en ella. A ver si hay suerte y, con ese PER altito que tiene, igual la crisis la tumba.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Abr 2022)

*MONDELEZ ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Los chicos de Toblerone y Milka siguen ayudando a tirar de mi carro. Revalorizadas en algo mas de un 32%, nos dejan un modesto pero fiable dividendo neto anualizado de algo mas del 2% con respecto a mi precio de compra.

Es una buena empresa que funciona en vacas flacas y gordas, así que continuará en cartera mientras esperamos que los dividendos vayan aumentando en el tiempo.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo tengo subscripción a Morningstar y desde ahí descargo a excel, pero si quieres hacerlo gratis puedes tirar de google sheets.
> 
> Usa la función GoogleFinance(). A partir del Ticker puedes sacar todos los datos básicos (PE, marketcap, etc...).
> 
> ...



Aaaah, ¿y así es como descubres empresas? ¿Aplicas las fórmulas pertinentes y te fijas en los parámetros que buscas a un grupo de cientos de empresas (tal vez segmentado por sector, país...)? Creo que esto ya se preguntó pero no me queda claro. 

Sí sé que igual a veces te llega un chivatazo y es cuando analizas a la empresa, otras, porque ya le tenías echado el ojo por hache o por be, pero, ¿en otras ocasiones?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Aaaah, ¿y así es como descubres empresas? ¿Aplicas las fórmulas pertinentes y te fijas en los parámetros que buscas a un grupo de cientos de empresas (tal vez segmentado por sector, país...)? Creo que esto ya se preguntó pero no me queda claro.
> 
> Sí sé que igual a veces te llega un chivatazo y es cuando analizas a la empresa, otras, porque ya le tenías echado el ojo por hache o por be, pero, ¿en otras ocasiones?



Es un poco mas complejo que eso.

Con estas formulas puedo estar avisado si algo ocurre con algunas de las empresas en las cuales estoy interesado, pero el "scouting" lo hago de otra forma.

En primer lugar empiezo leyendo la prensa especializada. Estoy suscrito a algunas publicaciones, ya que la información gratuita que puedes encontrar suele ser limitada/influenciada. Por ejemplo, cuando lees en cualquier portal que tal empresa ha hecho nosequé cosa, ya llegas tarde.

A partir de ahí trato de buscar malas noticias en empresas fuertes. Por decir algo, si veo que por ejemplo Xiaomi tiene buenos fundamentales pero con el lio de China su precio ha bajado, pues miro sus fundamentales usando éstas fórmulas, lo cual me ahorra tiempo. Si los fundamentales son buenos entonces me pongo a mirar el moat de la empresa. Si resulta que Xiaomi esta copando un sector específico donde es lider, pues me pongo a mirar si el precio merece la pena. Si lo hace, entro.

Pero lo importante es tratar de ir varios pasos por delante de las noticias. Algo que no hago es, por ejemplo, aprovechar la guerra de ucrania para meterme en acciones de BAE. Lo haría antes, quizás despues, pero no en éstos momentos.

Aparte de leer prensa de vez en cuando me doy un paseo virtual por las bolsas mundiales y meto varios "tickers" en mi hojita de cálculo a ver lo que sale, sobre todo cuando trato de balancear mi portfolio. Si por ejemplo tengo poco en tecnológicas pues trato de ver si puedo meter a alguna empresa nueva mas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Abr 2022)

"por decir algo"
"por ejemplo"

Lo subrayo y como si nada...sabía que iba a pasar. En fin.

En ÉSTE hilo hablo de mi cartera dividendera. Aparte de eso tengo otras inversiones, entre ellas ETFs, empresas no-dividenderas, etc...

Sobre Xiaomi y Alibaba tengo unas posturas muy específicas pero no es el caso de éste hilo. En cualquier caso solo una palabra: AMAZON. Si hubieras pillado Amazon en el año 2000 habrías pillado una caida de mas de un 90%. Si aun así te hubieras quedado con ella habrías obtenido un x15 a dia de hoy.

Peter Lynch: "Mis mejores inversiones necesitaron una media de 7 años para pegar el pelotazo".


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Abr 2022)

Ok, mi *opinión personal de barra de bar sin saber nada de nada*:

- Xiaomi va a destronar a Samsung como "teléfono del pueblo", dejando a Samsung pelearse con Apple for la gama alta y ganándoles en escala, mas aún ahora que vienen tiempos de crisis. Va a ser la nueva HTC como Samsung ha sido la nueva Nokia. Creo que éste año será el último en el que veremos a Xiaomi a tan bajo precio, aunque no sé si su reinado será corto o largo. La veo haciendo al menos un x3.

- Alibaba va a ser el Amazon de China y el sudeste asiático + el Amazon low-cost de Europa y EEUU. Estan copiando todo lo que les funciona a Amazon (logítica, robots, etc...) sin necesidad de pagar por el I+D. El bombazo lo pegará una vez el presidente Xi sea descolgado del PPC, que es lo que realmente tiene a Alibaba (y Xiaomi, por cierto) de rodillas. Veo una recuperación de al menos un 30% de aqui a Febrero del 2023, y a partir de ahí subidas y recompras de acciones sin parar.

Desde la barra del bar: Dos empresas imprescindibles a largo plazo.


----------



## Kflaas (14 Abr 2022)

Disculpa @FeministoDeIzquierdas, creo que ya se había tratado en tu hilo o en el foro, pero a los extranjeros, no se les permite comprar acciones de empresas chinas. (por lo que tengo entendido).

lo que se compra son acciones de una empresa que está en X paraíso fiscal, por lo que realmente, no se tiene esa acción, sino "una empresa pantalla"


Pero haciendo esto, llevan la tira de años, y de momento, no ha pasado nada. También decir, hablo de memoria, que Charlie Munger, tiene comprada Alibaba, pero claro, supongo que habrá clases y clases...

Cómo las tienes tú compradas? Si no es mucho preguntar y quieres comentarlo por aquí, claro

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Ungaunga (14 Abr 2022)

Kflaas dijo:


> Disculpa @FeministoDeIzquierdas, creo que ya se había tratado en tu hilo o en el foro, pero a los extranjeros, no se les permite comprar acciones de empresas chinas. (por lo que tengo entendido).
> 
> lo que se compra son acciones de una empresa que está en X paraíso fiscal, por lo que realmente, no se tiene esa acción, sino "una empresa pantalla"
> 
> ...



Te respondo yo sin saber lo que feministo tiene en cartera. Puedes comprar las acciones VIE y los ADR americanos, es un producto que empaqueta acciones VIE para ofrecerlas a inversores norteamericanos, lleva un pequeña comisión.

Tienes ambos disponibles en Frankfurt sin la limitación por lote mínimo que impone Hong Kong en el caso de las acciones VIE. Charlie tiene los ADR.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Abr 2022)

[/QUOTE]


Kflaas dijo:


> Disculpa @FeministoDeIzquierdas, creo que ya se había tratado en tu hilo o en el foro, pero a los extranjeros, no se les permite comprar acciones de empresas chinas. (por lo que tengo entendido).
> 
> lo que se compra son acciones de una empresa que está en X paraíso fiscal, por lo que realmente, no se tiene esa acción, sino "una empresa pantalla"
> 
> ...





Ungaunga dijo:


> Te respondo yo sin saber lo que feministo tiene en cartera. Puedes comprar las acciones VIE y los ADR americanos, es un producto que empaqueta acciones VIE para ofrecerlas a inversores norteamericanos, lleva un pequeña comisión.
> 
> Tienes ambos disponibles en Frankfurt sin la limitación por lote mínimo que impone Hong Kong en el caso de las acciones VIE. Charlie tiene los ADR.



@Ungaunga ya te ha puesto en la pista correcta, así que voy a completar un poco su explicación:

VIE (Variable Interest Entity): Quiere decir que en realidad tú no eres dueño de ninguna acción. La empresa China crea una entidad (generalmente, aunque no necesariamente, con el mismo nombre que la empresa que tu quieres comprar) en las Islas Cayman (lo verás en su ISIN que empieza por KY, en vez de CN que sería "China", o HK que sería "Hong Kong"). Esta empresa no tiene empleados ni oficinas ni nada de eso. Existe solo en unos contratos. Esta empresa llamémosla "secundaria" tiene control limitado sobre la empresa original, así como acceso a sus ganacias. Es esta empresa secundaria la que ves en el mercado de valores americano (o del pais que sea).

Cuando compras BABA no tienes ni una sola acción de Alibaba, sino de un intermediario que a su vez posee acciones de Alibaba.

Aqui podríamos decir "osea, que es como una ETF donde tú compras acciones de la ETF y ésta compra las acciones de las empresas que sean". Si, pero con un problema: China tiene prohibido que una entidad extranjera tenga acciones de su pais. En otras palabras, cuando a China le salga de los cojones puede decir "pues ahora ilegalizo ésta VIE" porque esta claro que el propósito de la VIE es el acceso extranjero a empresas nacionales.

¿Ha pasado alguna vez? Si, varias. El ejemplo mas claro es Mingsheng bank. Por otro lado, no esta en el interés de los chinos perder el capital extranjero ni tampoco su confianza.

*Aqui cada uno que haga lo que crea conveniente*. Es perfectamente y legalmente posible que China diga mañana "Todos los extranjeros que tengan capital en las VIE de Xiaomi o Alibaba os dan por culo y lo perdeis todo", aunque eso jodería muchísimo el acceso de China a capitales de fuera.


----------



## comors (16 Abr 2022)

Metrovacesa y A3media. dividendos por encima del 10%
Vale la pena?







Los siete dividendos que hay que mirar para alzarse sobre la inflación


----------



## esquilero (16 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Metrovacesa y A3media. dividendos por encima del 10%
> Vale la pena?
> 
> 
> ...





Antonia 3, en serio?


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Abr 2022)

Pillo sitío.

Yo no soy especiamente dividendero.

Pero lo cierto es que acciones que den un buen dividendo, constante o creciente en el tiempo suele ser un buen indicador de que detrás hay una buena empresa para mantener (siempre que no diluya emitiendo acciones sin tino).

Actualmente tengo aunténticas mierdas y algunas acciones decentes. Me he puesto el objetivo de reestructurar y construir este año una cartera a muy largo plazo, así que seguiré este hilo de cerca

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (17 Abr 2022)

Buff , un 13% menuda burrada, ¿no estaba fusionada con Merlin? supongo que una socimi funcionara como un REIT, pero es que funcionan a base de deuda por mucho que este limitada por ley, yo estuve tanteando meterme en W.P Carey , pero la burbuja inmobiliaria que hay en estados unidos es demencial, gigantesca , perfectamente sus activos pueden valer de un mes a otro un 30% menos como la burbuja estalle, por mucho que sean oficinas,

aun que hay REITS para edificios dedicados a la salud , otros a residencias, y el de centros penintenciarios Geo group que ahora esta subiendo como la espuma, un +7,11% se casco el ultimo día  , que me imagino que serán mucho mas resistentes si se va todo al carajo,

Análisis metrovacesa: Metrovacesa: A Safe Bet On A Spanish Residential Developer (OTCMKTS:MRVCF)

Esta a PER 63,11 y en el sector Real Estate español la media es de 22.3x, aun así dice que esta infravalorada.

Metrovacesa (BME:MVC) - Share price, News & Analysis - Simply Wall St


----------



## Nationwww (17 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Metrovacesa y A3media. dividendos por encima del 10%
> Vale la pena?
> 
> 
> ...



Uf...me prometí no volver a invertir en "Huropa"...y menos en Hispanistán.


----------



## Naga2x (17 Abr 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Buff , un 13% menuda burrada, ¿no estaba fusionada con Merlin? supongo que una socimi funcionara como un REIT, pero es que funcionan a base de deuda por mucho que este limitada por ley, yo estuve tanteando meterme en W.P Carey , pero la burbuja inmobiliaria que hay en estados unidos es demencial, gigantesca , perfectamente sus activos pueden valer de un mes a otro un 30% menos como la burbuja estalle, por mucho que sean oficinas,
> 
> aun que hay REITS para edificios dedicados a la salud , otros a residencias, y el de centros penintenciarios Geo group que ahora esta subiendo como la espuma, un +7,11% se casco el ultimo día  , que me imagino que serán mucho mas resistentes si se va todo al carajo,
> 
> ...



Normalmente las REITs no se valoran por PER, porque siempre te van a dar valores exagerados. Busca el Price / Funds from operations o el Price / AFFO (ajustado).


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Abr 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Buff , un 13% menuda burrada, ¿no estaba fusionada con Merlin? supongo que una socimi funcionara como un REIT, pero es que funcionan a base de deuda por mucho que este limitada por ley, yo estuve tanteando meterme en W.P Carey , pero la burbuja inmobiliaria que hay en estados unidos es demencial, gigantesca , perfectamente sus activos pueden valer de un mes a otro un 30% menos como la burbuja estalle, por mucho que sean oficinas,
> 
> aun que hay REITS para edificios dedicados a la salud , otros a residencias, y el de centros penintenciarios Geo group que ahora esta subiendo como la espuma, un +7,11% se casco el ultimo día  , que me imagino que serán mucho mas resistentes si se va todo al carajo,
> 
> ...



Ojo con esas valoraciones tan altas...y en un sector tan cíclico y sensible a los tipos de interés... Yo creo que esa inversión es de alto riesgo a esos múltiplos... Vamos que veo de locos comprar a ese precio una constructora en España cuando el mercado te ofrece un Google o un Facebook mucho más barato

Si quereis invertir en IsPain y que te de algo de dividendos os pongo dos que llevo en cartera:

Faes , histórica farmaceútica vasca. Con caja neta, bajo mucho por el Covid y ahora esta a un Per razonable. Se prevé un crecimiento moderado, sobre el 8-9% y da un dividendo de un 3,5% . Empresa para dormir tranquilo.

Inditex, el castigo de Rusia ha sido excesivo, a los precios actuales da un dividendo del 5% que no esta nada mal . Tambien ahora en la parte baja de su Per historico.


Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ungaunga (17 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> Metrovacesa y A3media. dividendos por encima del 10%
> Vale la pena?
> 
> 
> ...



Desde la barra del bar y con conocimientos justos: En general no merecen la pena dividendos por encima del 5%. Hay excepciones pero como regla rápida puede valer. A partir de este 5% los dividendos se pagan con el crecimiento futuro y eso no interesa a menos que estés en la fase de jubilación o cercana a ella.

Excepciones a estudiar: utilities, CEFs y REITs

Lo de comparar dividendos con inflación es de traca y quita toda la credibilidad al gráfico.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Abr 2022)

*TAIWAN SEMICON ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Mi primera dividendera en problemas me entrega un dividendo neto de un 1.15% con respecto a mi precio de compra. Aqui voy casi un -5% por debajo de mi precio de compra. Dicho ésto, para mi es algo entendible pues la empresa se dedica a los microchips y ya sabemos como va esta historia. Seguiré invertido en ella.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Abr 2022)

*GSK, AIRBUS, ENTREGANDO DIVIDENDOS*

Ya empezamos a cerrar Abril a la espera del luminoso Mayo con un viejo amigo y uno nuevo.

GSK es un viejo amigo. Sigo eligiendo acciones sobre dividendos, y sigo aumentando mi posición. La tengo a +33% así que ni tan mal.

Por otro lado Airbus, tras una pausa en 2021, vuelve a dar unos tímidos dividendos que, como la acción la tenemos a un +73%, nos sale a casi un 2% neto. No es para tirar cohetes, pero tampoco esta nada mal.


----------



## Meetic (22 Abr 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar y con conocimientos justos: En general no merecen la pena dividendos por encima del 5%. Hay excepciones pero como regla rápida puede valer. A partir de este 5% los dividendos se pagan con el crecimiento futuro y eso no interesa a menos que estés en la fase de jubilación o cercana a ella.
> 
> Excepciones a estudiar: utilities, CEFs y REITs
> 
> Lo de comparar dividendos con inflación es de traca y quita toda la credibilidad al gráfico.



Pues por ejemplo Exxon me está dando casi un 10%, Kraft&Heinz 9%, IBM un 7% o CocaCola un 6% de mi precio de compra de hace dos años. Y dudo que influya mucho en su futuro.


----------



## Ungaunga (22 Abr 2022)

Meetic dijo:


> Pues por ejemplo Exxon me está dando casi un 10%, Kraft&Heinz 9%, IBM un 7% o CocaCola un 6% de mi precio de compra de hace dos años. Y dudo que influya mucho en su futuro.



Me refería al rendimiento en el momento de compra.


----------



## Waterman (22 Abr 2022)

¿Esto de los dividendos de casi un 10% no suena a desesperacion, timo o algo muy raro? ¿esas empresas estan teniendo tantos beneficios como para dar tanto dividendo o donde esta el truco? ¿son tan altos debido a la inflacion? ¿que hacian con el dinero otros años que se daban dividendos menores?


----------



## Kflaas (22 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> ¿Esto de los dividendos de casi un 10% no suena a desesperacion, timo o algo muy raro? ¿esas empresas estan teniendo tantos beneficios como para dar tanto dividendo o donde esta el truco? ¿son tan altos debido a la inflacion? ¿que hacian con el dinero otros años que se daban dividendos menores?



Si compro hace 2 años, compraría justo en plena pandemia y en esa época hubieron bastantes oportunidades, ya que no se sabía exactamente qué iba a pasar.

Hubieron empresas que iban quitar o reducir el dividendo y luego cuando se fue aclarando todo, pues no hicieron lo que había dicho, es decir, siguieron pagando


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> ¿Esto de los dividendos de casi un 10% no suena a desesperacion, timo o algo muy raro? ¿esas empresas estan teniendo tantos beneficios como para dar tanto dividendo o donde esta el truco? ¿son tan altos debido a la inflacion? ¿que hacian con el dinero otros años que se daban dividendos menores?



En general SI.

Cualquier empresa que entrega mas de un 7% en dividendos debes mirarla con lupa, porque muchas veces lo hacen con deuda. Por eso debes asegurarte de leer el balance y la deuda de éstas.

Sin embargo, hay empresas que por cojones deben repartir sus beneficios, como las REITs. También hay empresas que tienen años muy buenos y reparten dividendos extraordinarios. Ahora en Mayo me vienen unos de Norsk Hydro muy bonitos.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (24 Abr 2022)

Que acción del Ibex recomendáis para un señor mayor, 10K, para dejarla quieta y le de dividendos? 
Digo Ibex porque otra cosa no conoce y le dará más confianza. 

Había pensado recomendarle Inditex o Mapfre. 
Del banco le hablaron de Repsol, pero yo le he dicho que está demasiado cara.


----------



## max power (24 Abr 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Que acción del Ibex recomendáis para un señor mayor, 10K, para dejarla quieta y le de dividendos?
> Digo Ibex porque otra cosa no conoce y le dará más confianza.
> 
> Había pensado recomendarle Inditex o Mapfre.
> Del banco le hablaron de Repsol, pero yo le he dicho que está demasiado cara.



Si ha de ser del ibex y dividindera diria que enagas o REE


----------



## Tio Pepe (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## qbit (29 Abr 2022)

Tengo una pregunta: ¿Si las acciones con dividendos bajan en bolsa, qué hacéis? Porque aunque parece lógico pensar que son más "defensivas", cuando viene un crack baja todo (aunque no todo baje la misma cantidad, claro).


----------



## qbit (29 Abr 2022)

Es que he recordado este hilo al ver en esta página:






Colección Baelo – Baelo Patrimonio







baelopatrimonio.com







¿Alguien lo conoce?

Edito: Joer, parece que no se ve el enlace de Amazon al libro que hay desde el sitio de Baelo. Es el libro "Los dividendos aún no mienten", que me interesa si hay quien lo haya leído.


----------



## Naga2x (29 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta: ¿Si las acciones con dividendos bajan en bolsa, qué hacéis? Porque aunque parece lógico pensar que son más "defensivas", cuando viene un crack baja todo (aunque no todo baje la misma cantidad, claro).



Muchas veces ese dividendo sigue siendo igual, pero sube el ratio. Mira por ejemplo las aristócratas del dividendo, llevan subiendo el dividendo 50 años sin excepción (y las reyes del dividendo 25, si no recuerdo mal).


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta: ¿Si las acciones con dividendos bajan en bolsa, qué hacéis? Porque aunque parece lógico pensar que son más "defensivas", cuando viene un crack baja todo (aunque no todo baje la misma cantidad, claro).



Pues si la acción es buena y no está a precio sobrevalorado, la teoría dice que hay que aguantar la bajada y/o cargar más aprovechando la rebaja.

Luego están la sangre de fría de cada cual.


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *TAIWAN SEMICON ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> Mi primera dividendera en problemas me entrega un dividendo neto de un 1.15% con respecto a mi precio de compra. Aqui voy casi un -5% por debajo de mi precio de compra. Dicho ésto, para mi es algo entendible pues la empresa se dedica a los microchips y ya sabemos como va esta historia. Seguiré invertido en ella.



Yo también la llevo y la tengo mucho más castigada que tu (un 20% para abajo)... los resultados y perspectivas son buenos pero con el tema de China hay mucho miedo... me estoy pensando que hacer con ella


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Abr 2022)

Os pongo una recopilación de acciones con dividendo interesantes.
He intentado conjugar el dividendo con algo de capacidad de crecimiento para que la inversión crezca vía cotizacion. A los precios actuales ya hay buenas cosas por dividendo:

- FAES 4,7% ( ojo, aunque parte va en entrega liberada de acciones. Si las vendes diluyes tu posición)
- VIDRALA 1,7%. Gran empresa. No es especialmente dividendera, pero con la bajada que ha tenido da una rentabilidad decente
- INIDITEX 4,7%. Dividendo muy apetecible en una empresa muy castigada últimamente.
- DEUSTCHE POST 4,4%. También buena empresa muy castigada por lo de Rusia. Ahora en rebajas a PER 10. Presumiblemente lo hará bien
- LOUIS VUITTON 1,5% . Está tirando a cara, pero como empresa de lujo en teoría lo debería hacer bien en entornos de crisis.
- AMGEN 3,1%. Empresón farmacéutico americano. Le perjudicó mucho el Covid, al no estar metido en el circo vacunil, pero ahora se está recuperando bien. Para dormir tranquilo
- BMY 3%. Caso parecido al anterior, quizás con más posibilidad de crecimiento.
- BRITISH AMERICAN TOBACCO 6%. Pedazo dividendo en esta tabacalera. La mala prensa ha hecho que coticen barato... y aunque no recuperes PERs de sus años de gloria, son empresa sólidas que ganan bastante pasta.
- EPD 7%. Empresa que de servicios de canalización de gas natural y petroleo. Se está beneficiando algo de la subida de ambos pero con menos volatilidad que las petroleras.... pero aun sigue a precios pre-covid. 
- TAIWAN SEMICONDUCTORS 2%. Ya hemos hablado de ella. Gran empresa pero con el problema de China. Cuidadin
- SAVILLS 2,3%. Empresa inglesa de servicios inmobiliarios.


----------



## Kflaas (29 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta: ¿Si las acciones con dividendos bajan en bolsa, qué hacéis? Porque aunque parece lógico pensar que son más "defensivas", cuando viene un crack baja todo (aunque no todo baje la misma cantidad, claro).



Quizás sea una respuesta no correcta del todo, pero....

Si vas a comprar una casa a X precio y hay un crack y la casa ahora te dicen que vale X/2 (la mitad). La comrparias?

(Suponiendo que la casa fuese todo igual, no que la hayan destrozado, ni que hayan vendido un trozo de terreno ni nada)

También, el "problema" de la bolsa es que hay una cotización que va cambiando todo el rato y eso es difícil de "asumir".
Imagina en el mercado inmobiliario que vieses la cotización de tu casa...ahora vale Y, mñn Y+3% y pasado mañana Y-50%... qué cambia?

Si tú puedes seguir viviendo en ella. (También sirve para alquiler, si a tí, el inquilino te sigue pagando (dividendo empresa), la cotización de tu casa, no debería de ser "muy importante_)


----------



## NPCpremiun (29 Abr 2022)

Kflaas dijo:


> Quizás sea una respuesta no correcta del todo, pero....
> 
> *Si vas a comprar una casa a X precio y hay un crack y la casa ahora te dicen que vale X/2 (la mitad). La comrparias?
> 
> ...



"*Si vas a comprar una casa a X precio y hay un crack y la casa ahora te dicen que vale X/2 (la mitad). La comrparias?"*
-Pues depende si la compro para vivir en ella o para revenderla.
*(Suponiendo que la casa fuese todo igual, no que la hayan destrozado, ni que hayan vendido un trozo de terreno ni nada)*
-Los títulos son una construcción mental, son exclusivamente el valor de cotización, ni envejecen ni se oxidan ni se rompen, sólo se devaluan o se revalorizan.
La cotización de una acción es lo más importante para el inversor, el chartismo se basa exclusivamente en eso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Os pongo una recopilación de acciones con dividendo interesantes.
> He intentado conjugar el dividendo con algo de capacidad de crecimiento para que la inversión crezca vía cotizacion. A los precios actuales ya hay buenas cosas por dividendo:
> 
> - FAES 4,7% ( ojo, aunque parte va en entrega liberada de acciones. Si las vendes diluyes tu posición)
> ...



De ahí tengo BAT y Taiwan Semiporn, y si Deutsche Post se pone bien la añadiré. Es una buena cartera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 May 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> La cotización de una acción es lo más importante para el inversor, el chartismo se basa exclusivamente en eso.



La cotización es lo mas importante para un TRADER. Para un inversor solo determina el precio de entrada (osea, interesa para entrar que esté barata). Luego el inversor tratará de mantenerla mientras no cambien sus fundamentales y su "lógica" o moat.


----------



## Pacoronavirus (2 May 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Que acción del Ibex recomendáis para un señor mayor, 10K, para dejarla quieta y le de dividendos?
> Digo Ibex porque otra cosa no conoce y le dará más confianza.
> 
> Había pensado recomendarle Inditex o Mapfre.
> Del banco le hablaron de Repsol, pero yo le he dicho que está demasiado cara.



Endesa está a precios majos para una persona con ese perfil. A día de hoy 7,26% de RPD este año, y 6,57% para 2023


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Es que he recordado este hilo al ver en esta página:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antonio Rico el gestor de Baelo Patrimonio ha sacado está colección de libros indispensables para los inversores bogle, permanent portfolio etc. Cualquiera de la colección Baelo son muy interesantes y merecen la pena comprar.
Por otro lado el fondo Baelo bebe directamente de esas filosofías de inversión.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 May 2022)

*CISCO Y BRYSTOL MYERS CIERRAN ABRIL*

Estos dias voy a postear con algo de retraso, pues estoy de retiro espiritual.

CISCO sigue su alegre subida. Con un +45% de revalorización nos entregan unos dividendos netos anualizados del 3.2%. Recordemos que Cisco lleva subiendo dividendos desde Julio del 2021 ($0.31 por acción) hasta ahora (0.35$ por acción).

Por su parte, BRYSTOL (MIKE) MYERS tampoco se queda atrás. Una de las favoritas de tito Guarren, se revaloriza casi casi un +40% y encima nos entrega casi casi un 3% neto (2.98%).

Con ésto cerramos un mes de Abril que como anticipé iba a estar muy por debajo de los objetivos anuales (nos hemos quedado mas o menos a la mitad). Ya aviso que Mayo debería recuperar todo el recorrido perdido y colocarnos con fuerza en un break-even que nos llevará a la victoria final para éste año, así que por el momento no hay nada por lo que preocuparse.


----------



## Tio Pepe (4 May 2022)

The Board of Directors of *PepsiCo, Inc. *(NASDAQ: PEP) today declared a quarterly dividend of $1.15 per share of PepsiCo common stock, a 7 percent increase versus the comparable year-earlier period 






PepsiCo Declares Quarterly Dividend







www.pepsico.com


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 May 2022)

¿Te refieres a BlackRock Capital Investment?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> The Board of Directors of *PepsiCo, Inc. *(NASDAQ: PEP) today declared a quarterly dividend of $1.15 per share of PepsiCo common stock, a 7 percent increase versus the comparable year-earlier period
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demasiada deuda para el dividendo que da, necesito que caiga mas (y puede hacerlo) antes de planteármela.

Dicho ésto, me gusta mucho por su diversificación y su buena entrada en mercados asiáticos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo también la llevo y la tengo mucho más castigada que tu (un 20% para abajo)... los resultados y perspectivas son buenos pero con el tema de China hay mucho miedo... me estoy pensando que hacer con ella



Me toco la puntita pensando en que caiga otro 5% mas de donde está ahora para meterle otro paquete. Yo desde luego ahora mismo no me planteo venderla.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 May 2022)

*COMIENZA LA LLUVIA DE DIVIDENDOS: ORKLA, RWE, HAMBORNER, BAYER*

Como ya indiqué a principios de año, en Mayo empiezan las festividades de San Dividendo. Comencemos pues:
- Orkla: La alimentadora noruega esta de capa caida (-4%). Sus dividendos no llegan al 2% pero considerando que llevamos ya dos años recibiéndolos ya es un break-even con respecto a las pérdidas de valorización.
- RWE: Aburrida y solida, la alemana se revaloriza mas de un 33% con unos dividendos netos ligeramente superiores al 2%. No me verás quejarme.
- Hamborner REIT: Otra Alemana y otra aburrida, se nos revaloriza casi un 10% y nos entrega unos dividendos netos de casi un 4.4%.
- Bayer: Camino de salirse de mi portfolio si no se comporta, la favorita de los drogainas sigue revalorizada un 21% y nos entrega unos divis netos de casi casi un 3%.

Este mes recuperaremos todo lo que no pusimos hacer en los meses anteriores y estaremos en línea para conseguir el deseado 4% mínimo neto, duplicando al mismo tiempo los objetivos del 2021.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 May 2022)

Pues diría que en gran parte tienen razón.

Efectívamente el dividendo puede ser descontado de la cotización, y efectívamente SIEMPRE pagas impuestos por dividendos (líquidos, se entiende), que a su vez vienen con impuestos que ya ha tenido que pagar la empresa. Osea, en cada dividendo líquido hay dos imposiciones ya pagadas.

Es mas, los dividendos podrían ser usados para bajar deuda, hacer M&A, o incluso invertir en I+D.

Pero luego te pones a leer la biografía de Warren Buffett y su portfolio, y descubres un hecho curioso. No solo la aburmadora mayoría de su portfolio es de empresas dividenderas, sino que ha habido casos donde ha negociado dividendos superiores para él. Curiosamente, su Berkshire no da dividendos.

¿Por qué gente como Warren Buffet, o David Lynch, estan tan apegados a los dividendos si vienen con doble imposición y (momentariamente) pueden hacer bajar una cotización? ¿Por qué no dejar que la empresa use ese dinero para crecer? ¿Por qué "hacer daño" a una empresa obligándole a pagar dividendos? ¿No es mejor invertir en empresas que no los paguen (que tanto ellos como yo también hacemos)?

Varias respuestas:
1. Yo poseo una cartera, no una empresa, y yo decido donde invertir. Osea, mi filosofía no es tanto de confiar en el uso del los beneficios por parte de la empresa emisora, para que eventualmente éstos reviertan en mi, sino de que ésta me haga parte de sus beneficios para que yo, libremente, los reinvierta en esa empresa o en otras que en ese momento me resulten mas atractivas. Con ésto no quiero decir que no me fie de una empresa en la que invierto, sino que simplemente yo, como persona independiente, puedo aprovechar el mercado entero, y no solo un sector o un pais, cosa que una empresa no siempre puede hacer.

2. Los mercados suelen ser cíclicos. Las empresas suelen tener mejores y peores momentos. Si yo invierto en una empresa X que no da dividendos, y la empresa cae, mi inversión cae. Si esa misma empresa reparte dividendos, si cae yo ya he cobrado dividendos.

3. Los mercados suelen ser cíclicos, así que los dividendos de un buen año en empresa X me sirven para invertir en el mal año de empresa Y, y cuando la empresa Y tiene un buen año sus dividendos me ayudan a aprovechar la oportunidad de X, que esta en horas bajas.

4. Los dividendos fuerzan a las empresas a ser competitivas. Una empresa que reduce dividendos reduce su credibilidad. Por ello deben tener mucho cuidado y mantenerlos o aumentarlos. Incluso hay empresas como los REITs (o SOCIMIS) que obligatoriamente deben dar dividendos.

5. Una buena cartera dividendera te permite acceder a un líquido periódico (mensual en mi caso) sin necesidad a esperar a que una empresa crezca. Todos los meses me llegan dividendos y puedo elegir si quiero comprarme algo con ellos, invertirlos, o lo que sea. Las empresas trabajan de forma muy directa y muy líquida para mi.

En mi cartera siempre llevo entre un 15-20% de no-dividenderas. No las pongo aqui porque no es éste el objetivo del hilo. Osea, no es que yo me niegue en rotundo a empresas que no den dividendos, sino que como el señor Buffett mi filosofía de inversión es activa y diversificada.


----------



## ueee3 (5 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues diría que en gran parte tienen razón.
> 
> Efectívamente el dividendo puede ser descontado de la cotización, y efectívamente SIEMPRE pagas impuestos por dividendos (líquidos, se entiende), que a su vez vienen con impuestos que ya ha tenido que pagar la empresa. Osea, en cada dividendo líquido hay dos imposiciones ya pagadas.
> 
> ...



Yo había pensado como razón principal la que tú explicas perfectamente y numeras como 4.

Tal vez añadiría dos motivos más: si soy un gran accionista, quiero ganar dinero sin necesidad de perder poder de decisión dentro de la empresa, como sería forzarme a vender acciones. Y si soy un pequeño accionista, quiero ganar dinero sin necesidad de vender mis pocas acciones que además no me saldría a cuentas por las comisiones del broker. Desde este punto de vista, al accionista "mediano" sí le podría interesar que no repartiera dividendos para no pagar impuestos (desde este punto de vista, porque seguirían el resto de puntos en contra de esto).


----------



## charlie3 (5 May 2022)

Creo que era rockefeller quien decía en su retiro que una de las mayores alegrias que tenía era ver la llegada del cartero a su casa con el cheque de dividendos (entonces no los ingresaban en cuenta directamente)


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (5 May 2022)

No es lo mismo depender de profesionales que de la masa, yo tengo unas maravillosas acciones de Meta, con buen crecimiento, poca deuda , y compradas a una buena valoración, todos los números cuadran y me gusta , pero realmente dependo del mercado para su valoración futura,

yo dependo de niños rata que aparte de haber comprado mi misma acción, compran NFTs, Criptos de cualquier tipo, o se juegan 100 pavos en el próximo partido de su equipo,

conmigo invierten, miles de estadounidenses gordinflones que cuando venga una recesión, no podrán pagar la hipoteca de su burbujeada casa de madera, y tendrán que vender deprisa y corriendo ese ETF al que le echaban 200 dolares como quien echa gasolina,

si hay espantada , mis Metas estarán infravaloradas hasta que los mismos que se fueron asustados o por necesidad, vuelvan al mercado, por cojonudos que sean sus fundamentales,

en una empresa divindidera (que no use el dividendo como gancho y que tenga un buen historial como divindidera) dependes de profesionales cualificados , y eres plenamente partícipe de ella, recibiendo una buena parte de sus beneficios,

incluso en muchas de ellas el control es de grandes accionistas "divindideros" pollavieja, con los mismos intereses que tu,

si luego ves que a pesar de la ineficacia real del reparto de dividendos , el crecimiento de un ETF como el de dividendos aristocráticos, sumando crecimiento y dividendo es similar al del sp500, pues ya te lo piensas, el crecimiento del ETF de los reyes del dividendo es superior al del sp500, 

pero lo cierto es que no me interesan porque su dividendo es relativamente pequeño, yo como inversor novato, aún ando con un pie en el value, y el otro en el del dividendo, pero me faltan datos , me gustaría saber el crecimiento de carteras divindideras que intenten ir a por el 4%-5% neto en los últimos años de crecimiento continuo, no de los ETFs anteriormente comentados, y sobretodo el comportamiento de esas carteras en etapas anteriores de recesión,

y como se suele acusar a la empresa divindidera de estar en su etapa final de vida/madurez, me gustaría saber la tasa de desaparición/fallecimiento de este tipo de empresas respecto al growth y al Value, para decantarme finalmente por un estilo o otro, pero no encuentro esas informaciones tan concretas por ningún lado, si alguien las tiene que las postee,

ahora es cuando me saco el inventometro y hablo de sensaciones, y es que pienso que el inversor por dividendos es mucho mas eficaz en la gestión de su dinero, ya que para subir el complemento/sueldo nescafe hay que invertir una buena cantidad de pasta para hacer crecer la bola de nieve, en el lado negativo también me da la sensación de que también hay gente que se pase de la raya con esta busqueda de renta,

la verdad es que ver a un billete como un esclavo es una idea gratificante, psicológicamente la mejor manera de invertir, sin duda.


----------



## Können (6 May 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> pero realmente dependo del mercado para su valoración futura,



El quid es este. Aunque es cierto que las cotizaciones acaban acompañando la mayoría de veces a los resultados de las empresa, si una empresa un año tiene un mal estornudo, y gana un 20% menos, independientemente de que reparta o no dividendos. 

¿Ha cambiado taaanto la empresa o los mercados donde vende la empresa en un año? No es lo habitual, y si ocurre son por cisnes negros como guerras, pandemias. 

Para mi, el gran problema es siempre la gestión de las expectativas. 
¿Tu que quieres? ¿Quieres retirarte a los 50, 60?¿Con cuantos euros mensuales?¿Quieres jubilarte a los 70 y luego un complemento para tu pensión en forma de dividendos? etc.

Si vas con dividendos, puedes tardar más tiempo que si consigues elegir bien acciones growth y valué marcándote unas buenas componedoras multiplicando tu patrimonio por dos, o diez. 
¿Crees que tienes suficientes conocimientos para analizar e invertir en futuras growth/value? Es posible, cada uno debe contestar a la pregunta.

Si inviertes en dividendos, o en growth/value, criptos, me da igual, dependiendo del capital inicial, el tiempo en años, y la evolución del mercado, vas a proyectar un determinado escenario futuro. Si este escenario encaja en tu expectativa, pues adelante. Después reza para que se cumpla, *ojo*.

Para sacar tus 25k anuales de salario, ya tienes que tener una cartera de al menos 500k con un yield medio del 5% 
Y después tienes que pensar que esos 20 30 k puede que hoy te sirvan, pero ajustadas a la inflación de cuando preveas vivir del sueldo, igual no te sirven.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 May 2022)

*VERIZON ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Segunda entrega de la telecomunicadora estadounidense, ésta vez con una caida del 2.5% en cartera pero con unos dividendos netos del 3.86% así que ni tan mal.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 May 2022)

Totalmente recomendable.

Yo no la tengo en mi cartera de momento por motivos puramente técnicos (no quiero incrementar ése sector en particular con esa empresa en particular), pero en un principio la tendría.

Dicho ésto, vigila su deuda y estudia bien donde ponen sus dineros.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 May 2022)

Ni con tu dinero.

- Llevan años palmando pasta (mira el net income, no earnings).
- Tienen mucha deuda para el cashflow que le entra.
- Mira el portfolio de medicamentos y en que fase estan. Esto es lo que siempre debes hacer con las farmaceuticas antes de invertir en ellas.

Mi opinión, por supuesto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> No es lo mismo depender de profesionales que de la masa, yo tengo unas maravillosas acciones de Meta, con buen crecimiento, poca deuda , y compradas a una buena valoración, todos los números cuadran y me gusta , pero realmente dependo del mercado para su valoración futura,



En realidad dependes del mercado para su valoración, pero no para el valor de la empresa.

¿Qué quiero decir? Pues que es como si tú compras una casa de 500k y yo te digo que si me la vendes por 100k. Mientras no realices la venta da igual.

Personalmente no llevo META, pero a nivel puramente fundamental es un "buy". A mi lo que no me cuadra es lo no-fundamental, pero si META se pega (otro) hostión igual me acaba de convencer.



The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> yo dependo de niños rata que aparte de haber comprado mi misma acción, compran NFTs, Criptos de cualquier tipo, o se juegan 100 pavos en el próximo partido de su equipo,
> 
> conmigo invierten, miles de estadounidenses gordinflones que cuando venga una recesión, no podrán pagar la hipoteca de su burbujeada casa de madera, y tendrán que vender deprisa y corriendo ese ETF al que le echaban 200 dolares como quien echa gasolina,
> 
> si hay espantada , mis Metas estarán infravaloradas hasta que los mismos que se fueron asustados o por necesidad, vuelvan al mercado, por cojonudos que sean sus fundamentales,



Con el máximo respeto (creo que ya me conoces) tu sueño húmedo debe ser que META caiga a 1 dollar por acción. Algo parecido le pasó a Amazon en su dia, que perdió un 90% de su valor Y DIO IGUAL. ¿Sabes por qué? Pues porque lo peor que le puede pasar a una empresa pública es quebrar, no convertirse en un penny stock.

Contrario a lo que muchos creen, el valor de una acción y el valor de una empresa llevan años desconectados. Hay empresas DEL COPÓN a precios de risa.

Yo miro fundamentales y moat, y luego al final miro el precio de la acción para ver si la puedo comprar barata.



The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> pienso que el inversor por dividendos es mucho mas eficaz en la gestión de su dinero, ya que para subir el complemento/sueldo nescafe hay que invertir una buena cantidad de pasta para hacer crecer la bola de nieve, en el lado negativo también me da la sensación de que también hay gente que se pase de la raya con esta busqueda de renta,
> 
> la verdad es que ver a un billete como un esclavo es una idea gratificante, psicológicamente la mejor manera de invertir, sin duda.



100% contigo.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (7 May 2022)

Pg y 3m son dos dividenderas que llevo tiempo siguiendo y que podría ser buen momento para empezar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 May 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Pg y 3m son dos dividenderas que llevo tiempo siguiendo y que podría ser buen momento para empezar.



Estoy LOCO por meterme en ámbas. Totalmente obsesionado.

Pero ámbas estan muy caras. 3M necesito que ande sobre los 100 euros y PG quizás 110, pero mas o menos por ahí.

Y es que la gracia no es solo comprar bueno, sino también barato, muy barato.

Mi briconsejo: Métele ya una orden de compra por si hay un flashcrash de esos.


----------



## Hombredepaja (8 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ni con tu dinero.
> 
> - Llevan años palmando pasta (mira el net income, no earnings).
> - Tienen mucha deuda para el cashflow que le entra.
> ...



¿Como que llevan años palmando pasta si la empresa no tiene ni un año de vida?


----------



## Hombredepaja (8 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> PG se fundó en 1837, y salió al mercado de valores en 1890. No es que tenga mas de un año de vida, sino que tiene literalmente mas de 100 como empresa pública.
> 
> Aqui puedes ver, si quieres, algunos de sus ratios: Procter & Gamble Operating Income 2010-2022 | PG
> 
> De nada.



Me parece estupendo, pero el forero te puso el ticker de Organon (NYSE:OGN)


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (8 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Estoy LOCO por meterme en ámbas. Totalmente obsesionado.
> 
> Pero ámbas estan muy caras. 3M necesito que ande sobre los 100 euros y PG quizás 110, pero mas o menos por ahí.
> 
> ...



Con este tipo de empresas hago dca con un % pequeño y espero caidas para entrar más. Puede que nunca caigan así que al menos algo tengo

Otra que me parece buena es McDonald's, solo se me ocurre que les afecte algo si se prohibe el azúcar o comida basura pero se adaptan también a las comidas locales.

Nike ha bajado mucho también, aunque no es tan dividendera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2022)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Me parece estupendo, pero el forero te puso el ticker de Organon (NYSE:OGN)



Perdona, me acabo de dar cuenta. Creí que te referías a P&G. Acepta mis disculpas. Ya he borrado el mensaje.

Respecto a Organon, es un tongospinoff de Merck. Básicamente han hecho el clásico "tres dos" donde meten toda su mierda que no les funciona, les dan un par de productos mas o menos buenos, y la dejan caer. En éste caso son productos para la mujer que anteriormente no acabaron de cuajar.

Para el caso que hablamos, vamos a mirar uno de sus productos en cartera, Nexplanon:






Ahora comparemos la gráfica de penetración de implantes anticonceptivos en USA:






Que me puedo equivocar, pero a mi me sale mucha venta residual que se acabará según vayan acabando la protección de patentes.

Te hablo de un producto pero los otros van mas o menos en la misma ola. En otras palabras: *No me fio = No invierto.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Con este tipo de empresas hago dca con un % pequeño y espero caidas para entrar más. Puede que nunca caigan así que al menos algo tengo
> 
> Otra que me parece buena es McDonald's, solo se me ocurre que les afecte algo si se prohibe el azúcar o comida basura pero se adaptan también a las comidas locales.
> 
> Nike ha bajado mucho también, aunque no es tan dividendera.



Desde el respeto: Para eso añado paquetes a las que ya tengo.

Si no tuviera cartera seguramente entraría pero mi cartera ahora mismo la tengo en modo "concentración". Acepto nuevas empresas siempre y cuando estén realmente baratas. Las que me pones estan BIEN de precio, pero no se me antojan aún BARATAS. Osea, entiendo y comparto tu planteamiento, pero no me cuadra en mi momento actual.

Dicho lo anterior, reitero: Si van cayendo fuerte las meteré sin pensármelo dos veces. Ahora mismo voy un 15% líquido, y tengo otro 10% que quiero transferir precísamente para tratar de entrar en las caidas del verano.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2022)

Hamborner si, totalmente. Espero que éste año pueda caer mas (no llego al 1% de mi cartera con ella, pero la tengo a un +5% en positivo) para meterle mas.

Con HKBN tengo sentimientos encontrados. Cierto es que me esta dando buenos beneficios pero observo un crecimiento de la empresa en sí peor a lo que me esperaba. Sé que es por el tema China y la pandemia, pero no soy las hermanitas de la caridad. Si sacan nuevos proyectos me quedaré con ella, pero si se queda demasiado parada la sacaré de mi cartera. Mientras tanto, sigo recogiendo divis.


----------



## Können (9 May 2022)

A mi Becton Dickinson es una de las que me gustan, me parece buena empresa, a ver si se pone de rebajas para darle un par de tiros.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (9 May 2022)

Buenas noches a todos, las empresas divindideras las tengo poco controladas, no tengo mas de 5 o 6 en seguimiento, si considerais que hay alguna empresa que este ya por precio para entrar, o cerca de estarlo (la equivalente a un Alibaba o Meta) ir comentando, para mirarmelas con calma (me sirven empresas chinas que cotizen en HK) .


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2022)

Können dijo:


> A mi Becton Dickinson es una de las que me gustan, me parece buena empresa, a ver si se pone de rebajas para darle un par de tiros.



Si ya sabemos que a ti todo lo que sea "Dick...inson" te gusta, piratón 

Anda, ten mucho cuidado con la deuda y mira a ver como coño la van a pagar con el cashflow que tienen. Ése es su problema.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos, las empresas divindideras las tengo poco controladas, no tengo mas de 5 o 6 en seguimiento, si considerais que hay alguna empresa que este ya por precio para entrar, o cerca de estarlo (la equivalente a un Alibaba o Meta) ir comentando, para mirarmelas con calma (me sirven empresas chinas que cotizen en HK) .



A mi es que no me gusta recomendar porque no quiero que se me tache de "interesado" (por tener yo acciones en ella o algo así). Además, yo me puedo permitir tener acciones en rojo muchos años hasta que se recuperan.

Mejor hazme una propuesta y te decimos (yo y otros participantes) lo que opinamos. Yo trato de basar mis opiniones en datos.


----------



## Nationwww (10 May 2022)

¿Qué os parece Rio Tinto (RIO)?...PER 5, deuda reducida, ingresos crecientes...


----------



## Ungaunga (10 May 2022)

Nationwww dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece Rio Tinto (RIO)?...PER 5, deuda reducida, ingresos crecientes...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053342



Es una cíclica y ahora está en el lado bueno de un ciclo que nadie sabe cuánto va a durar. Generalmente estas hay que comprarlas cuando están "caras" con PERs altos. Entrar ahora es correr el riesgo de estar muchos años pillado hasta que se vuelva a poner en verde. Por esta ciclicidad, los divis son muy irregulares.

Si le quieres meter, que sea con muy poco dinero. Podría seguir dando alegría una temporada larga o irse al guano en un par de meses.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (11 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A mi es que no me gusta recomendar porque no quiero que se me tache de "interesado" (por tener yo acciones en ella o algo así). Además, yo me puedo permitir tener acciones en rojo muchos años hasta que se recuperan.
> 
> Mejor hazme una propuesta y te decimos (yo y otros participantes) lo que opinamos. Yo trato de basar mis opiniones en datos.



No hay prtoblema, me parece perfectamente razonable lo que comentas, respecto a las divindideras que sigo , en general las veo casi todas caras, ya tengo algo de Enbridge , pero esta carisisma para ampliar, BATS se esta riendo en mi cara cada vez que pongo orden de compra,

T Rowe price la estoy siguieno , estaba ya en PER,10 , pero en valor en libros parece que sigue cara, y Imperial Brands, se que esta en la mierda, las tesis de inversion que me he leido recomiendan no tocarla ni con un palo, el precio es de derreibo, M J Burry entro en ella a finales del 21, asi que le vera posibilidades de sanearse y recuperar valoracion , no creo que los accionistas sean tan cafres de dejarla quebrar por seguir cobrando esos dividendos tan altos,

entiendo que el dividendo estara en peligro, no se si en su totalidad o parcialmente , no le he echado cuentas , ¿tu a esos precios dejando el dividnedo a un lado, y a esa valoracion entrarias pensando en su futuro saneamiento?


----------



## Octopus (12 May 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> No hay prtoblema, me parece perfectamente razonable lo que comentas, respecto a las divindideras que sigo , en general las veo casi todas caras, ya tengo algo de Enbridge , pero esta carisisma para ampliar, BATS se esta riendo en mi cara cada vez que pongo orden de compra,
> 
> T Rowe price la estoy siguieno , estaba ya en PER,10 , pero en valor en libros parece que sigue cara, y Imperial Brands, se que esta en la mierda, las tesis de inversion que me he leido recomiendan no tocarla ni con un palo, el precio es de derreibo, M J Burry entro en ella a finales del 21, asi que le vera posibilidades de sanearse y recuperar valoracion , no creo que los accionistas sean tan cafres de dejarla quebrar por seguir cobrando esos dividendos tan altos,
> 
> entiendo que el dividendo estara en peligro, no se si en su totalidad o parcialmente , no le he echado cuentas , ¿tu a esos precios dejando el dividnedo a un lado, y a esa valoracion entrarias pensando en su futuro saneamiento?



T-ROWE me
Encantaria entrar jeje me puse alerta de -20%- 30% en indices para entrar y ver como estan las que voy siguiendo...si no es un puto sinvivir jeje


----------



## comors (12 May 2022)

Siemens Ag da dividendos y ha bajado mucho. Es buena empresa para entrar?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> T-ROWE me
> Encantaria entrar jeje me puse alerta de -20%- 30% en indices para entrar y ver como estan las que voy siguiendo...si no es un puto sinvivir jeje



+1. Buena empresa.

Lo que pasa es que tenemos que fijarnos bien en como maneja su deuda. Yo la espero a partir de los 80-100 euros y luego ya hablamos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2022)

comors dijo:


> Siemens Ag da dividendos y ha bajado mucho. Es buena empresa para entrar?



¡Y tanto! Pero ahora mismo tiene un problemón de deuda y poco cashflow para hacer frente.

Yo la espero por debajo de 100, y también a la espera de las ayudas de la UE para nuevas infraestructuras.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2022)

*DANONE ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

La de los yogures se porta bastante bien, sobre todo dadas las actuales circunstancias, y nos entrega un neto anual de casi un 2.5%, con una revalorización ligéramente por encima del 9%. 

No me vereis quejarme, no.


----------



## Octopus (13 May 2022)

COVESTRO(1Cov) PER Bajo,divis cojonudos,poca deuda que no creo que tenga problema en pagarla(o al menos eso parece igual me equivoco).Muy castigada por la guerra y subida de materias.Sector químico y materias
Primas.Que opináis?hay truco?( Tb me gusta BASF)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> COVESTRO(1Cov) PER Bajo,divis cojonudos,poca deuda que no creo que tenga problema en pagarla(o al menos eso parece igual me equivoco).Muy castigada por la guerra y subida de materias.Sector químico y materias
> Primas.Que opináis?hay truco?( Tb me gusta BASF)



BASF la tengo en cartera tras el hostión que se ha pegado, y espero poder seguir entrando según se vaya ahostiando.

Mi problema con Covestro es que es un spinoff de Bayer con demasiado poco recorrido (nació en el 2015) para saber si va a aguantar en el futuro.

Me dirás "llegarás tarde" pero prefiero entrar a partir del 2025 cuando demuestre lo que vale.

Dicho ésto, si mi cartera "arriésgate payo" estuviera vacía seguramente entraría en ella. Pero solo marcándola como "mucho riesgo".


----------



## Octopus (13 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> BASF la tengo en cartera tras el hostión que se ha pegado, y espero poder seguir entrando según se vaya ahostiando.
> 
> Mi problema con Covestro es que es un spinoff de Bayer con demasiado poco recorrido (nació en el 2015) para saber si va a aguantar en el futuro.
> 
> ...



Jejeje yo las llevo pero metiendole poquito esperando meteorito o tribulacion a nivel general para sacar el calibre 50


----------



## Octopus (13 May 2022)

Otra que tb le he metido un poco la puntita es la REIT SEGRO(SGRO) poca deuda y un cash que ni en la serie de Narcos jeje.Divis flojitos de un 2%,bajo PER.Seguramente bajara un poco mas pero bueno yo voy o intento ir a muy largo para no cagarme después ejej


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Otra que tb le he metido un poco la puntita es la REIT SEGRO(SGRO) poca deuda y un cash que ni en la serie de Narcos jeje.Divis flojitos de un 2%,bajo PER.Seguramente bajara un poco mas pero bueno yo voy o intento ir a muy largo para no cagarme después ejej



Prefiero REIT SAGRA 

Tienen demasiados "non-cash earnings" que, en mi opinión, distorsionan su valoración. Osea, debería valer menos. 

No se ve demasiado mal, pero no esta lo suficientemente "barata" como para entrar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2022)

*CLOROX ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Lo vuelve a hacer en 2022, y además con su EUR1.09 vuelve a aumentar su dividendo como llevan haciendo al menos desde el 2018.

En éste caso tenemos una empresa que ha crecido algo mas de un 22% en cartera, y con unos dividendos netos del 2.7%. Una vez mas, ni tan mal.


----------



## Octopus (13 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Prefiero REIT SAGRA
> 
> Tienen demasiados "non-cash earnings" que, en mi opinión, distorsionan su valoración. Osea, debería valer menos.
> 
> No se ve demasiado mal, pero no esta lo suficientemente "barata" como para entrar.



Exacto eso mismo creia yo jeje que puede bajar mucho mas jeje estoy pensando en vendeela en rebote sin perdidas y pillarla mas abajo....por cierto muy agradecido de tu hilo tio☺☺


----------



## Octopus (13 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Exacto eso mismo creia yo jeje que puede bajar mucho mas jeje estoy pensando en vendeela en rebote sin perdidas y pillarla mas abajo....por cierto muy agradecido de tu hilo tio☺☺



Si vendo ahora quitando comisiones y demas gano 10 euros ejje(cagadas de novato que soy que no me di cuenta del precio que puede bajar jej)a que te refieres con "non cash earning"?dimelo en cristiano que aun soy profano eje


----------



## Octopus (13 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Si vendo ahora quitando comisiones y demas gano 10 euros ejje(cagadas de novato que soy que no me di cuenta del precio que puede bajar jej)a que te refieres con "non cash earning"?dimelo en cristiano que aun soy profano eje



Vi su informe y tenia como 263 paginas


----------



## Octopus (13 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Prefiero REIT SAGRA
> 
> Tienen demasiados "non-cash earnings" que, en mi opinión, distorsionan su valoración. Osea, debería valer menos.
> 
> No se ve demasiado mal, pero no esta lo suficientemente "barata" como para entrar.



Cual es el ticket de esa que dices?no la encuentro


----------



## Octopus (13 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Cual es el ticket de esa que dices?no la encuentro



Ok ya pillo el chiste que llevo unos cubatas y no me entero XD


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Si vendo ahora quitando comisiones y demas gano 10 euros ejje(cagadas de novato que soy que no me di cuenta del precio que puede bajar jej)a que te refieres con "non cash earning"?dimelo en cristiano que aun soy profano eje



Con todo el respeto y sin acritud: Si no puedes leer inglés, entiendo que no less los resultados de las empresas. Ésto quiere decir que estas corriendo un riesgo grandísimo porque compras con cierto nivel de ceguera.

Non-cash income o earnings se refiere a dinero que "ganas" pero que no es líquido (osea, no es "cash"). Por ejemplo, si tienes una vivienda que se revaloriza estas "ganando", pero no ves dinero.

En cualquier caso, aqui tienes el informe del 2021 de ésta empresa: https://www.segro.com/~/media/Files/S/Segro/2022/FY2021/FY 2021 Press Release.pdf

Página 23 y 54. Verás que llevan perdidos 3 millones en activos. Osea, el valor de estos intangibles se esta deteriorando. Es mas, algo que es aún mas peligroso y podrás ver en la página 23 es que tienen una deuda de 2300m, y les entran por operaciones 347m. Para que lo entiendas, es como si tú le debes al banco 2300 euros, pero al año solo puedes generar 347. Vas a necesitar casi 10 años para pagar esa deuda.

A ésto debemos sumarle que esa deuda ha aumentado bastante mas de lo que han aumentado su flujo de cash (entiendo que ganan cash por otros métodos también, pero a mi lo que me importa es el flujo de cash por operaciones, osea, el fijo). Para que lo entiendas, es como si tú ganas 347 euros al año de dinero fijo, pero de vez en cuando te entran 1000 euros por horas extras. No es algo con lo que contar.

Así que si tu deuda aumenta, pero no tanto como tu capacidad para pagarla...pues tendrás que vender la moto o algo así. Pero si vendes la moto, ¿cómo vas a ir a trabajar?

Pues así veo yo a ésta empresa. ¿Puede salir adelante? Si. Pero en éste caso CREO (OPINIÓN PERSONAL) que esta barata por algo.

PS: A todos los lectores: ESTOY HACIENDO UNA MEGASOBRESIMPLIFICACIÓN. ESPERO QUE ENTENDAIS EL CONTEXTO EN EL QUE ESTOY RESPONDIENDO.


----------



## Octopus (13 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Con todo el respeto y sin acritud: Si no puedes leer inglés, entiendo que no less los resultados de las empresas. Ésto quiere decir que estas corriendo un riesgo grandísimo porque compras con cierto nivel de ceguera.
> 
> Non-cash income o earnings se refiere a dinero que "ganas" pero que no es líquido (osea, no es "cash"). Por ejemplo, si tienes una vivienda que se revaloriza estas "ganando", pero no ves dinero.
> 
> ...



Entiendo ...como ves mas que el idioma eran cosas que se me escapaban x falta de experiencia y desconocimiento(soy novato).Gracias un abrazo!


----------



## Octopus (13 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Entiendo ...como ves mas que el idioma eran cosas que se me escapaban x falta de experiencia y desconocimiento(soy novato).Gracias un abrazo!



Y tb es verdad que no lo lei lo suficientemente atento despues de tantas horas jeje fallo gravisimo!


----------



## Octopus (14 May 2022)

Tiene buena pinta...asi mirado x encima(y bajo mi poca experiencia en este mundillo) creo que la clave esta en que el grafico a 5 años esta cerca de máximos historicos(lo cual
Mejor esperar al guanazo general que viene para entrar)vamos eso mirandolo x encima sin mas y tiene buena pinta superficialmente me la apunto


----------



## Octopus (14 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta...asi mirado x encima(y bajo mi poca experiencia en este mundillo) creo que la clave esta en que el grafico a 5 años esta cerca de máximos historicos(lo cual
> Mejor esperar al guanazo general que viene para entrar)vamos eso mirandolo x encima sin mas y tiene buena pinta superficialmente me la apunto



Aunque con ese PER tan bajo meterle 1000 eurillos guarros para empezar esperando que caiga y meterle mejores lotes..la mirare.Asi mirándola por
Encima me parece muy interesante(sin entrar y averiguar muchos mas detalles en profundidad que igual estoy diciendo una burrada jeej)


----------



## Octopus (14 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Aunque con ese PER tan bajo meterle 1000 eurillos guarros para empezar esperando que caiga y meterle mejores lotes..la mirare.Asi mirándola por
> Encima me parece muy interesante(sin entrar y averiguar muchos mas detalles en profundidad que igual estoy diciendo una burrada jeej)



Activos y patrimoni neto estan bajando..igual ahi esta la clave..la mirare el lunes en detalle y lo que no sepa lo buscare o preguntare pero la veo interesante para marcarla


----------



## Octopus (14 May 2022)

Yo(que no tengo ni PI aun aunque devoro libros y veo videos a diario porque me encanta)voy a seguir la aplicacion mas segura del novato(lo que soy).Simplemente sentido comun entrar en empresas con poca deuda y buenas y castigadas poniendo siempre la misma cantidad en cada DCA inverso y en dos ets aburridos pero seguros que si bajan mucho(es que hay guanazo del serio)meterle buen porcentaje del cash para que me haga de soporte de cartera y seguir aprendiendo


----------



## Octopus (14 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Yo(que no tengo ni PI aun aunque devoro libros y veo videos a diario porque me encanta)voy a seguir la aplicacion mas segura del novato(lo que soy).Simplemente sentido comun entrar en empresas con poca deuda y buenas y castigadas poniendo siempre la misma cantidad en cada DCA inverso y en dos ets aburridos pero seguros que si bajan mucho(es que hay guanazo del serio)meterle buen porcentaje del cash para que me haga de soporte de cartera y seguir aprendiendo



ETFS De king dividends(entrando de la manita de mama si baja mucho para hacer soporte)e ir metiendo poco a poco en acciones buenas..el problema es que estamos a las puertas de tendencia bajista y solo con ver indices y sus agravantes es como un tio con problemas cardiacos congenitos que le das anfetas y lo estresas 24/7...es cuestion de tiempo


----------



## Octopus (14 May 2022)

Y que el el crecimiento a nivel general desde la plandemia ha sido totalmente artificial(regalo de dinero de Creepy Biden etc) esta todos los indices muy lejos de capitular


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2022)

Pues que me cago en tu jeta por recordarme mi gran error.

Analicé Maersk en el 2020, cuando estaba por debajo de los 1000 pavos, y me salió de comprar. Entonces, no recuerdo bien porqué, no hice la compra y me olvidé de ella. Y mira ahora donde está.

El problema de Maersk es que verdaderamente es dificil predecir lo que va a hacer. Esta muy saneadita pero me parece cara. Yo, personalmente, la espero sobre los EUR1200 aunque por 1500 también podría estar bien. Osea, me espero alguna caida global y entonces entrar con tranquilidad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2022)

*ABBVIE ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Una de mis mejores compras, la farmaceutica ya la tengo revalorizada en casi un 73%, con dividendos netos anuales de algo mas de un 4.7%. Vamos, un acierto lo mires por donde lo mires.

Otra de las empresas que llevan subiendo dividendos sin parar. En 2018 pagaban EUR0.82 por acción y ya van por el EUR1.30.


----------



## qbit (14 May 2022)

No sé dónde poner este vídeo y seguro que si abro un hilo nuevo no lo ve nadie.

No es un vídeo sobre dividendos pero sí sobre inversión al estilo de Berkshire Hathaway, que es algo parecido:


----------



## qbit (14 May 2022)

Es un vídeo polémico en algunas cosas (lo cual es bueno, jajaja). No estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que dicen, pero he ahí lo interesante. Hacer pensar o criticar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Es un vídeo polémico en algunas cosas (lo cual es bueno, jajaja). No estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que dicen, pero he ahí lo interesante. Hacer pensar o criticar.



Yo si que estoy deacuerdo. Lo que pasa es que igual se le ha olvidado decir aquello de *Inversor!=Trader*.

Yo comencé 2022 con Norsk Hydro (mi favorita) a un +300%, A dia de hoy esta a +185%. Debemos plantearnos dos preguntas:
1. ¿Qué hizo que la acción pasara de +0% (cuando la compré, en el 2020) a un +300% en dos años? ¿Multiplicaron por 3 su número de empresas? ¿O su producción? ¿O sus clientes?
2. ¿Qué hizo que la acción haya caido ahora a un +185%? ¿Han perdido un tercio de sus clientes o producción?

La respuesta es, en general, NO. Al menos no se aplica a empresas que han cotizado de forma especulativa.

*El problema es que tenemos un 99% de gente que se cree inversores y son traders. Un inversor compra una empresa, y un trader compra un valor de mercado, o si lo prefieres, un inversor compra el valor de una empresa, y un trader compra el valor que el mercado (osea, sus participantes, sean PCs o personas) cree que vale esa empresa.

Pero aqui viene lo importante: Ni me importó que Norsk Hydro subiera un +300%, ni me importa que ahora esté en +185%. Si te soy sincero, me encantaría levantarme mañana y verla al -50%, siempre y cuando los motivos sean puramente especulativos.

Warren Buffett dijo famosamente: En corto plazo el mercado es una máquina de votar, y a largo plazo es una máquina de pesar. Osea, hoy Amazon vale lo que la gente crea, pero en un futuro Amazon valdrá su peso económico (osea, real).*

Estoy deacuerdo con el que mercado esta manipulado pero me da igual. Cuando cae (como ahora), trato de comprar bueno, bonito, y barato, y cuando vuelve a subir me voy a "hibernar" disfrutando del flujo de dividendos, que a su vez me retroalimenta para la siguiente caida.


----------



## comors (16 May 2022)

Es buena empresa FAURECIA SE
Ha bajado mucho:


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 May 2022)

comors dijo:


> Es buena empresa FAURECIA SE
> Ha bajado mucho:



Tienen problemas desde antes de la pandemia.

Balance sheet: Tenemos una deuda que ha pasado de 2,500,000m y pico (2018) a casi 8,400,000m (2021). Para pagarla, en el mismo periodo de tiempo tenemos un operating cash flow que ha pasado de 1,600,000m (2018) a 1,300,000m (2021).








Faurecia S.E. (EO.PA) Balance Sheet - Yahoo Finance


Get the annual and quarterly balance sheet of Faurecia S.E. (EO.PA) including details of assets, liabilities and shareholders' equity.




finance.yahoo.com












Faurecia S.E. (EO.PA) Cash Flow - Yahoo Finance - Yahoo Finance


Understand the cash flow statement for Faurecia S.E. (EO.PA), learn where the money comes from and how the company spends it.




finance.yahoo.com





Osea, en 3 años deben mas y ganan menos, así que voy a tener que decir que gracias pero mejor no.


----------



## Octopus (16 May 2022)

Alguna REIT buena que no este megaendeudada y pueda crecer a largo quitando Vinci y poco mas?


----------



## javac (16 May 2022)

Src me gusta mucho

Edito
Brad Thomas, me gusta su razonamiento






Brad Thomas's Articles


Brad Thomas is the CEO of Wide Moat Research ("WMR"), a subscription-based publisher of financial information, serving over 6,000 investors around ...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (16 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Alguna REIT buena que no este megaendeudada y pueda crecer a largo quitando Vinci y poco mas?



Mañana sobre las 19:00 hablan y analizan un REIT especializado en de centros de salud, deuda me imagino que tienen todas hasta donde les deja la normativa, la inflación se comerá parte de las deudas, pero será mas caro adquirirlas.


----------



## Octopus (16 May 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Mañana sobre las 19:00 hablan y analizan un REIT especializado en de centros de salud, deuda me imagino que tienen todas hasta donde les deja la normativa, la inflación se comerá parte de las deudas, pero será mas caro adquirirlas.



Voy detrás de esa jeje tb tengo OHI que son del mismo rollo aunque NHI es mas segura .Estuve mirando tb SPG que son los amos de los centros comerciales en USA pero espero pillarla mucho mas abajo


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (16 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Voy detrás de esa jeje tb tengo OHI que son del mismo rollo aunque NHI es mas segura .Estuve mirando tb SPG que son los amos de los centros comerciales en USA pero espero pillarla mucho mas abajo



Sus muertos , casi un 10%  








Omega Healthcare Investors, Inc. (NYSE:OHI) Stock Price & Quote Analysis - Simply Wall St


Research Omega Healthcare Investors, Inc. (OHI) stock with daily updated analysis.




simplywall.st


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 May 2022)

javac dijo:


> Src me gusta mucho
> 
> Edito
> Brad Thomas, me gusta su razonamiento
> ...



SRC - Problemas:
- Insider selling
- Share dilution: Spirit Realty Capital Basic Shares Outstanding 2010-2022 | SRC
- Cashflow: SRC | Spirit Realty Capital Inc. Annual Cash Flow - WSJ (mira el "cash dividend growth")
- Long term debt: SRC | Spirit Realty Capital Inc. Annual Balance Sheet - WSJ (Tienen mucha deuda y les va a hacer daño con la subida de tipos de interest).

Respecto a Brad Thomas, me mola porque me muestra empresas, pero su "razonamiento" es como..."he seems to have too much skin in the game" (perdón por el anglicismo, pero no encuentro mejor frase para definir lo que siento).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 May 2022)

*E.ON ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

La energética alemana, algo tocada por los rusos, sigue funcionando bien en cartera. Revalorizada algo mas de un 12%, nos entrega unos dividendos netos de casi casi un 4% (3.94%) y así continuamos para bingo.


----------



## javac (17 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> SRC - Problemas:
> - Insider selling
> - Share dilution: Spirit Realty Capital Basic Shares Outstanding 2010-2022 | SRC
> - Cashflow: SRC | Spirit Realty Capital Inc. Annual Cash Flow - WSJ (mira el "cash dividend growth")
> ...



Empresa joven, en crecimiento, crédito barato a largo plazo lo veo normal. 

Cuando la compare con realty y store, me parecieron mejores condiciones, también fue hace unos años 
Asi que la llevo en cartera a precios bajos, junto con main y bip. 

La que fui impaciente fue bx y irm. Ahí dejé de ganar mucho dinero 

Pero comparto su punto de vista, salvo que la entrada fue buena. 

No soy un trader, he tenido años de solo vender una empresa. Algunas las tengo cariño, porque llevan conmigo 10 años 

Feministo, opine de la petrolera egy, una de mis grandes alegrías


----------



## qbit (17 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo si que estoy deacuerdo. Lo que pasa es que igual se le ha olvidado decir aquello de *Inversor!=Trader*.
> 
> Yo comencé 2022 con Norsk Hydro (mi favorita) a un +300%, A dia de hoy esta a +185%. Debemos plantearnos dos preguntas:
> 1. ¿Qué hizo que la acción pasara de +0% (cuando la compré, en el 2020) a un +300% en dos años? ¿Multiplicaron por 3 su número de empresas? ¿O su producción? ¿O sus clientes?
> ...



Sí, estoy de acuerdo. Una cosa es ser trader y otra inversor. (Habitualmente no me gusta usar anglicismos, pero la traducción de trader sería algo así como comerciante, que en español no encaja bien cuando se refiere a los mercados financieros, o especulador, que en español tiene un sentido injustamente peyorativo, pues se puede demostrar que los que operamos en bolsa, de la manera que sea, como inversores o como traders, hacemos una actividad útil y en realidad, menos especulativa que cualquier comerciante, tendero o supermercado incluso, y daría para un hilo).

Cuando dije que no estaba de acuerdo del todo en lo que Buffett y Munguer tendría que haber especificado en qué: Lo principal es que ellos defienden el Estado y lo mencionan cuando critican el bitcoin. Su crítica al bitcoin no es sólo porque piensen que es un activo especulativo sino porque el bitcoin tiene la pretensión de socavar el poder del Estado. Ellos tienen varios motivos: Son superviejunos y tienen la mentalidad de su época en la que el Estado no era el monstruo intervencionista que es ahora, o simplemente que como les ha ido muy bien en la vida no quieren que cambie nada y ven en el bitcoin un cierto peligro de cambiar las cosas de una manera impredecible. Yo soy de la opinión de Alberto Iturralde, que estoy a favor de reducir la fuerza del Estado pero creo que por el camino de las criptomonedas no es posible porque el Estado puede tomar medidas contra ellas de ser necesario y llevan un tiempo haciéndolo en distintos países del mundo.

Es de agradecer que Munguer y en menor medida Buffett digan lo que piensan, aunque no me gusta esa falsa modestia de estar siempre presumiendo de que no hace falta ser muy inteligente para hacer lo que hacen, porque es evidente que sí son superinteligentes ambos. Lo son por lo que hacen, aunque sólo fuera por el control de las emociones en épocas bajistas fuertes. Lo son por seguir haciéndolo a su edad cuando la inmensa mayoría de la gente ha perdido tantas facultades que están ya gagás, por no decir muertos. Y lo son por el esfuerzo inteletual de estar leyendo e investigando. También es verdad que esa falsa modestia es para minimizar la gran cantidad de envidia que generan estando en la posición en la que están: "En, que no somos tan genios. Vosotros también podéis hacer lo mismo".

Ellos han vivido una época idónea para aprovecharse del hecho de invertir, con mercados que tenían mucho futuro para crecer y madurar y se han hecho superricos. Obviamente en el presente aunque todavía se puede invertir e imitarles, los rendimientos no creo que puedan dar de sí lo mismo que lo que les ha dado a ellos. Es como lo que se comenta en este foro, que hace 50 años cualquiera mantenía una familia y pagaba un piso en 10 años. Ahora no lo hace cualquiera, ni mucho menos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2022)

*PORSCHE ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS (Y BAT ACCIONES)*

Una de mis mejores inversiones del 2020, a pesar de haber perdido bastante en lo que va de año (llegué a tenerla por encima del 100% de revalorización), sigue un 63% por encima de su precio original de compra, y ésto quiere decir que obtenemos unos dividendos anuales netos de un 3.7%. Por cierto, éste año han pasado de entregar 2.21 euros por acción a 2.56 euros. Naaada mal. Y encima pronto veremos lo que pasa con la creación de Porsche como marca independiente, ya que es una negociación entre Porsche SE (mi empresa) y VW.

En otras noticias, *BAT me entrega dividendos pero elijo acciones*, así que incremento mi posición en ésta empresa con la que voy con un +35% de revalorización.


----------



## Octopus (18 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *PORSCHE ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> Una de mis mejores inversiones del 2020, a pesar de haber perdido bastante en lo que va de año (llegué a tenerla por encima del 100% de revalorización), sigue un 63% por encima de su precio original de compra, y ésto quiere decir que obtenemos unos dividendos anuales netos de un 3.7%. Por cierto, éste año han pasado de entregar 2.21 euros por acción a 2.56 euros. Naaada mal. Y encima pronto veremos lo que pasa con la creación de Porsche como marca independiente, ya que es una negociación entre Porsche SE (mi empresa) y VW.



A ver si hay maximus guanazus by Pazuzu y puede entrar este simple mortal jeje


----------



## Octopus (18 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> A ver si hay maximus guanazus by Pazuzu y puede entrar este simple mortal jeje



Mercedes y Bmw(especialmente MB) tb tienen culote merengote(mas deuda tb) pero tb espero volver a entrar en MB cuando baje


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> A ver si hay maximus guanazus by Pazuzu y puede entrar este simple mortal jeje



A ver si dios te oye y puedo yo aumentar mi posición.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Alguna REIT buena que no este megaendeudada y pueda crecer a largo quitando Vinci y poco mas?



Ahora mismo lo que hay bueno es caro, y lo barato es arriesgado, pero de mi cartera:

Vonovia: Muy arriesgada, pero si sale bien su compra de Deutsche Wohnen y si mas adelante (piensa en 3 años) el BCE baja los intereses va a ser una buena acción para haberse posicionado ahora.

Hamborner: Ligeramente cara pero es una empresa muy antigua que hace las cosas bien. Lo quiero añadir a mi posición éste año y le tengo puesta una entrada a 7 euros (que dudo que pase). En cualquier caso, a largo plazo no creo que te equivoques.

En ámbos casos olvídate de revalorizaciones a lo bestia. Esas empresas son para comprarlas y disfrutar de sus dividendos sin emoción alguna.


----------



## Octopus (18 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ahora mismo lo que hay bueno es caro, y lo barato es arriesgado, pero de mi cartera:
> 
> Vonovia: Muy arriesgada, pero si sale bien su compra de Deutsche Wohnen y si mas adelante (piensa en 3 años) el BCE baja los intereses va a ser una buena acción para haberse posicionado ahora.
> 
> ...



La de Hamborner la llevo en el
Portfolio de esclavas autopaguiteras jeje .Me salí con la mitad en verde esperando tb entrar si cae mas


----------



## Octopus (18 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> La de Hamborner la llevo en el
> Portfolio de esclavas autopaguiteras jeje .Me salí con la mitad en verde esperando tb entrar si cae mas



IRM es la polla pero claro lo que decias.....carita carita...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2022)

javac dijo:


> Feministo, opine de la petrolera egy, una de mis grandes alegrías



Opinión personal:
- El año pasado creció un 470%. Sin embargo, extrañamente su deuda aumentó de 27km a 34km. ¿Por qué no usar esos beneficios para bajar su deuda?
- Su operating cashflow es un puto yo-yo, así que me cuesta saber si hacen las cosas bien por su buen hacer, o porque han tenido suerte con la situación geopolítica actual.
- Su equipo directivo vendio $3.4 MILLONES en acciones. VAALCO Energy Insider Buying and Selling (NYSE:EGY) . ¿Aprovechan el subidón para hacer "chin chin" o saben algo que nosotros no sabemos?

Ante estas sospechas prefiero no entrar por el momento.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> La de Hamborner la llevo en el
> Portfolio de esclavas autopaguiteras jeje .Me salí con la mitad en verde esperando tb entrar si cae mas



Nada como tener esclavos trabajando para ti. Hace dos dias me despierto con el dinero de mis esclavos de E.ON, y esta mañana con mis esclavos de Porsche. Hacen dinero para mi mientras yo duermo.


----------



## Octopus (18 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Nada como tener esclavos trabajando para ti. Hace dos dias me despierto con el dinero de mis esclavos de E.ON, y esta mañana con mis esclavos de Porsche. Hacen dinero para mi mientras yo duermo.



Es una gozada nano....a veces me despierto tarde y lo primero que veo en el movil son notificaciones de autopaguitas de garajes,pisitos,dividendos....el café sabe mejor pero intento mantenerme ocupado con el gym y formacion propia online ya que me da miedo caer en la ociosidad(y que tb tengo tendencia a ser vicioso y golferas) XD


----------



## javac (18 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Opinión personal:
> - El año pasado creció un 470%. Sin embargo, extrañamente su deuda aumentó de 27km a 34km. ¿Por qué no usar esos beneficios para bajar su deuda?
> - Su operating cashflow es un puto yo-yo, así que me cuesta saber si hacen las cosas bien por su buen hacer, o porque han tenido suerte con la situación geopolítica actual.
> - Su equipo directivo vendio $3.4 MILLONES en acciones. VAALCO Energy Insider Buying and Selling (NYSE:EGY) . ¿Aprovechan el subidón para hacer "chin chin" o saben algo que nosotros no sabemos?
> ...



Ha pasado de 0. 8 a 6 en 3 años. 
Dos pozos en Gabon, doble output, esta es especulación pura hasta 10 e


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2022)

javac dijo:


> Ha pasado de 0. 8 a 6 en 3 años.
> Dos pozos en Gabon, doble output, esta es especulación pura hasta 10 e



Si. Me le leido los 10k. Pero vuelvo a preguntar: ¿Por qué no usar ese dinero para pagar deuda en un entorno inflacionario?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (19 May 2022)

Qué os parece Walmart?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2022)

Dedicado a @Adri_boss, @XXavier, @javac, y otros seguidores de SAP.

Mi mensaje de Febrero del 2022



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> SAP es un pepino, y creo que hacen buenas apuestas, pero no me gusta comprar caro, eso es todo.



En aquella época SAP estaba rondando los 100 pavos y hablé de comprarla a partir de 90 por el dividendo extra. No he llegado a tiempo de pillarlo, pero con sinceridad, ¿creíais que el precio de SAP iba a caer a los 87 euros que esta ahora?

La paciencia recompensa a quienes saben esperar


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Qué os parece Walmart?



No esta mal, pero prefiero Costco. Su caida actual me parece una mera corrección, pues estaba (y sigue) demasiado cara.


----------



## Octopus (19 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Dedicado a @Adri_boss, @XXavier, @javac, y otros seguidores de SAP.
> 
> Mi mensaje de Febrero del 2022
> 
> ...



Recompran acciones?el divi se me hace demasiado flojo jeje


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (19 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> SRC - Problemas:
> - Insider selling
> - Share dilution: Spirit Realty Capital Basic Shares Outstanding 2010-2022 | SRC
> - Cashflow: SRC | Spirit Realty Capital Inc. Annual Cash Flow - WSJ (mira el "cash dividend growth")
> ...



Muy interesantes esas dos web, especialmente la de Macrotrends | The Long Term Perspective on Markets, estaba buscando lo de la dilución de acciones, me interesaba especialmente, un dia vamos a tener que hacer una recopilación de recursos web de estos temas, 

por otro lado, y viendo que habláis de SAP ¿Dónde se puede ver las empresas que recurren al dividendo extraordinario con cierta frecuencia?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2022)

- A Blk, de entrar, entraría seguramente a finales de año, que es cuando estará alineada en términos macro, pues Blk se mueve en esas aguas.
- Cisco la tengo un 20% y pico revalorizada, así que necesito que caiga al menos un 80% de ese tramo. Si se pone así de aqui a finales de año le meto otro paquete.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Recompran acciones?el divi se me hace demasiado flojo jeje



Si. Recompran acciones pero cuando les sale de la polla, si mal no recuerdo. Es una buena empresa si la compras barata.


----------



## Octopus (19 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si. Recompran acciones pero cuando les sale de la polla, si mal no recuerdo. Es una buena empresa si la compras barata.



La tendré en cuenta voy a mirarla y soltarle
Un primer misilito asi tonto jeeje


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2022)

Gracias, gracias, buen señor.

SAP tiene la gran ventaja de que muchas empresas muy gordas llevan mucho tiempo con ella y cambiar todo su ecosistema es un putadón. No solo eso, sino que también tienen que mapearse con otras empresas (sobre todo en Asia) si quieren automatizarse corréctamente, así que si todos estan con SAP pues es mas fácil para todos. Ahí reside su moat.

A mi me parece una buena inversión en general, y si ganan la batalla cloud será un bonus, aunque también te digo que AWS se los va a follar por el lado de los pequeños. En otras palabras, mi "predicción barra de bar es".
- Industriales: SAP
- Pequeñitos: AWS.
- Servicios: Microsoft.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Muy interesantes esas dos web, especialmente la de Macrotrends | The Long Term Perspective on Markets, estaba buscando lo de la dilución de acciones, me interesaba especialmente, un dia vamos a tener que hacer una recopilación de recursos web de estos temas,
> 
> por otro lado, y viendo que habláis de SAP ¿Dónde se puede ver las empresas que recurren al dividendo extraordinario con cierta frecuencia?



No se puede saber. Por eso se llama "extraordinario" y no "ordinario". Lo máximo que puedes ver son datos históricos, y esos no te van a ayudar.


----------



## Quemado (19 May 2022)

¿Cómo ves Unilever, Feministo? Se están juntando situaciones que empujan su precio hacia abajo: inflación, venta fallida a GSK, mercado bajista hoy justo el ex-dividend...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2022)

Quemado dijo:


> ¿Cómo ves Unilever, Feministo? Se están juntando situaciones que empujan su precio hacia abajo: inflación, venta fallida a GSK, mercado bajista hoy justo el ex-dividend...



La veo a puntito de entrar en mi zona de "Goldilocks", pero sigue bien de precio (osea, no barata que es como a mi me gustan).

A partir de los 30s euros debería estar "al dente".


----------



## javac (19 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Dedicado a @Adri_boss, @XXavier, @javac, y otros seguidores de SAP.
> 
> Mi mensaje de Febrero del 2022
> 
> ...



Astuto 

Sin Embargo, sap no la tenía en radar


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2022)

javac dijo:


> Astuto
> 
> Sin Embargo, sap no la tenía en radar



Ojalá. Me percibís mas inteligente de lo que soy, pero agradezco las buenas palabras.

Aqui es sentido común. SAP se ha quedado con muchísimas empresas industriales gordas, incluyendo gigantes como VW o Alstom. Imagínate tener que cambiar de sistema y entrenar a 10.000 tios de contabilidad...no compensa. Así que SAP tiene fidelizados a montones de gente y ése es su moat.

Por eso, en mi opinión, SAP es una empresa que hay que hacer lo posible por tener en cartera. Al precio mas bajo posible, claro, pero hay que intentarlo.


----------



## javac (19 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ojalá. Me percibís mas inteligente de lo que soy, pero agradezco las buenas palabras.
> 
> Aqui es sentido común. SAP se ha quedado con muchísimas empresas industriales gordas, incluyendo gigantes como VW o Alstom. Imagínate tener que cambiar de sistema y entrenar a 10.000 tios de contabilidad...no compensa. Así que SAP tiene fidelizados a montones de gente y ése es su moat.
> 
> Por eso, en mi opinión, SAP es una empresa que hay que hacer lo posible por tener en cartera. Al precio mas bajo posible, claro, pero hay que intentarlo.



De Todas Formas, entre 84 y 95 parece gran compra, pero no he mirado fundamental. además, mi teoría es que cuando algo empieza a caer, tarde al menos 4 semanas e estabilizar


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Alguna REIT buena que no este megaendeudada y pueda crecer a largo quitando Vinci y poco mas?



Que os parece BAM? 

Es un Reit canadiense . alguien la sigue?

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias, gracias, buen señor.
> 
> SAP tiene la gran ventaja de que muchas empresas muy gordas llevan mucho tiempo con ella y cambiar todo su ecosistema es un putadón. No solo eso, sino que también tienen que mapearse con otras empresas (sobre todo en Asia) si quieren automatizarse corréctamente, así que si todos estan con SAP pues es mas fácil para todos. Ahí reside su moat.
> 
> ...



La voy a mirar


EDITO:

Tiene buena pinta.

Ahora está a precios de 2017, pero mucho más barata por PER, a unos 21 de beneficios actuales y a unos 17 de beneficios futuros estimados. No está regalada, pero me parece un "fair value".

Tiene una deuda muuuuy controlada, recompra acciones y da algo de dividendo, por lo que parece que trata bastante bien la accionista.

El tema del crecimiento parece interesante. Parece que el mercado la está valorando como una empresa madura pero con el tema de computación en la nube y demás parece que las cifras de crecimiento son bastante buenas, al menos las que se prevén. Eso puede dar alguna alegría a largo o medio plazo, si el mercado acepta valorarla a múltiplos mejores. Digamos que es una empresa "madurita cachonda".

Otra cosa, buena, los insiders están comprando bastante. Buena señal: 








SAP SE Insider Trading Activity


Track insider transactions across markets




www.insiderscreener.com





Como parte más negativa me ha parecido que los últimos años se le están comprimiendo los márgenes, eso tengo que mirarlo algo más... pero bueno en resumen parece que la empresa sí que está para meterla la puntita y si baja algo más darle otro mordisco, y olvidarse.

He visto que cotiza en USA y en Alemania


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2022)

*NORSK HYDRO ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS (Y LO PETA)*

Si señores, una de mis mejores inversiones. En mi nueva cartera desde el 2020 y por tercera vez demostrando lo que vale, nos entrega un acojonante 10.81% NETO con una revalorización que, a pesar de haberse caido de máximos (+300%), aún sigue siendo un +200% y pico.

Éste brutal dividendo se debe a una paga extraordinaria, pero también a que sus dividendos pasan de ser 0.12 a 0.20 euros por acción.


----------



## Octopus (20 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La voy a mirar
> 
> 
> EDITO:
> ...



El otro día le metí la puntita tb....me he partido con lo de "madurita cachonda".A ver si en el futuro le podremos decir"sigue sigue que yo te aviso preciosa" jeje


----------



## Octopus (20 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Que os parece BAM?
> 
> Es un Reit canadiense . alguien la sigue?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Parece que diluyen acciones....A parte de mucha deuda y demas como es típico en REITS pero su Payout es bajito de un 30%(cosa que no entiendo si es una REIT no se si alguien nos podría explicar el porque....


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> El otro día le metí la puntita tb....me he partido con lo de "madurita cachonda".A ver si en el futuro le podremos decir"sigue sigue que yo te aviso preciosa" jeje




Bueno, pues ya soy un orgulloso accionista de una miniminiminimini fracción de la empresa SAP. Otra cosa que me ha gustado es que si ves el gráfico mensual logaritmico a muy largo plazo, ahora mismo estamos tocando la directriz alcista -casi- mediocentenaria:




En teoría un buen punto de entrada....

Veremos


----------



## tomac (20 May 2022)

Como veis T rowe? Se está poniendo interesante o aún le queda caída?


----------



## Octopus (20 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya soy un orgulloso accionista de una miniminiminimini fracción de la empresa SAP. Otra cosa que me ha gustado es que si ves el gráfico mensual logaritmico a muy largo plazo, ahora mismo estamos tocando la directriz alcista -casi- mediocentenaria:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1064654
> 
> ...



Ojala no se pierda ese soporte de directriz alcista!


----------



## Octopus (20 May 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Como veis T rowe? Se está poniendo interesante o aún le queda caída?



Me muero por entrar uff a ver si con suerte con el
Guanazo general....El
Otro dia vi un especie de documental de la
Empresa desde los
Inicios y el tio era una maquina(uno de los
Pioneros de Value y le trataban de loco
Etc)Le costo años cerrar bocas pero joder que gran administrador y me
Encanta su filosofia..el
Actual CEO estaba muy unido a el y parece que mantiene la
Filosofía y valores del original.Parece segun he visto(analisis,app de fundamentales etc) que los proximos años crecera mas lento y paulatino que el mercado general global pero parece que sera despacito y con buena letra acorde a la filosofía de su fundador).Sus cuentas estan suaves como la seda y son perfil cauto
Y conservador y de largo plazo(encima dan unos divis nada desdeñables de un 4% con un payout bastante razonable y sano)


----------



## Octopus (20 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Me muero por entrar uff a ver si con suerte con el
> Guanazo general....El
> Otro dia vi un especie de documental de la
> Empresa desde los
> ...



  El documental para el que quiera bichearla jej


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (20 May 2022)

Hay que tener paciencia, queda recesión y inflación para rato, bajara mas por narices, pero es la empresa perfecta, crecimiento, dividendo, recompra de acciones, buena gestión, lo tiene todo, ahora esta a un 4% de dividendo bruto, si baja se te puede poner ese 4% casi en en neto, o cerca.


----------



## Ziripot (21 May 2022)

Buenos días.

@FeministoDeIzquierdas (o cualquiera que sepa del tema), ¿Podrías recomendar alguna lectura que trate sobre todos los asuntos que se comentan en el hilo? Contabilidad, aspectos y características de las empresas a tener en cuenta, como leer "folletos" o informes de estos y sacar información relevante... 

Me parece uno de los hilos más interesantes y didácticos de todo el foro. Ojala tener conocimiento y visión suficiente para poder analizar las empresas como lo hacéis por aquí.

Un saludo.


----------



## arangul (21 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Venimos de aqui: Hilo del inversor por dividendos: Construyendo tu cartera a largo plazo
> 
> *De qué va este hilo*
> 
> ...



comprar empresas por el dividendo???,la cuestion es a que PER las compras


----------



## desev (21 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Me muero por entrar uff a ver si con suerte con el
> Guanazo general....El
> Otro dia vi un especie de documental de la
> Empresa desde los
> ...



La cotización desde verano del año pasado va con el Nasdaq... Por entusiasmo que genere el vídeo, parece que este es el primer guano que no han visto venir...


----------



## Octopus (21 May 2022)

desev dijo:


> La cotización desde verano del año pasado va con el Nasdaq... Por entusiasmo que genere el vídeo, parece que este es el primer guano que no han visto venir...



El guano guanoso
Arrasara todo jeje


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 May 2022)

Ziripot dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> @FeministoDeIzquierdas (o cualquiera que sepa del tema), ¿Podrías recomendar alguna lectura que trate sobre todos los asuntos que se comentan en el hilo? Contabilidad, aspectos y características de las empresas a tener en cuenta, como leer "folletos" o informes de estos y sacar información relevante...
> 
> ...



Es complicado recomendar sin saber tu nivel actual. Si estas a cero empezaría por este orden:

1. El hombre mas rico de Babilonia. No te va a enseñar nada de valuaciones, pero te va a poner la mente en el sitio correcto.
2. The Little Book That Beats the Market. Un libro que con mucha gracia te va a enseñar fundamentales a poco que tengas la EGB hecha.
3. One up on Wall Street. Una vez te cepilles el "little book" éste te aportará no mucho mas, pero lo ha escrito mi dios y señor Peter Lynch y ayuda a complementar. En mi opinión, si el "little book" es IQ, éste es EQ.

Con eso deberías ir sobrado.

Como consejo, no te recomiendo ningún libro escrito por españoles, simplemente porque en mi opinión personal lo poco que he leido ha sido poco mas que un copypaste de una mezcla de los de arriba "a la española".


----------



## max power (21 May 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Hay que tener paciencia, queda recesión y inflación para rato, bajara mas por narices, pero es la empresa perfecta, crecimiento, dividendo, recompra de acciones, buena gestión, lo tiene todo, ahora esta a un 4% de dividendo bruto, si baja se te puede poner ese 4% casi en en neto, o cerca.



Poco a poco.

Yo hice una entrada hara cosa de un mes en TROW.

Para el mes que viene estoy entre Cisco o meterle otra vez a TROW.

Sin prisas.


----------



## Ziripot (21 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es complicado recomendar sin saber tu nivel actual. Si estas a cero empezaría por este orden:
> 
> 1. El hombre mas rico de Babilonia. No te va a enseñar nada de valuaciones, pero te va a poner la mente en el sitio correcto.
> 2. The Little Book That Beats the Market. Un libro que con mucha gracia te va a enseñar fundamentales a poco que tengas la EGB hecha.
> ...





FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es complicado recomendar sin saber tu nivel actual. Si estas a cero empezaría por este orden:
> 
> 1. El hombre mas rico de Babilonia. No te va a enseñar nada de valuaciones, pero te va a poner la mente en el sitio correcto.
> 2. The Little Book That Beats the Market. Un libro que con mucha gracia te va a enseñar fundamentales a poco que tengas la EGB hecha.
> ...



Muchas gracias.

El primero ya lo leí. Bastante entretenido. Uno de Kiyosaki también, aunque un poco repetitivo y vende humos.

Me apunto los otros dos que me has dicho.

Se la importancia del ahorro y la inversión, pero cuanto os suelo leer por aquí, me pierdo cuando mencionás fichas, informes, etc. Vamos, me gustaría saber analizar empresas desde el punto de vista fundamental.

En su momento ya escribí por aquí que invierto a través de fondos indexados, pero soy consciente de que en estos fondos se incluyen empresas muy sobrevaloradas. Es el precio a pagar por no tener suficientes conocimientos.

Poco a poco ya iré aprendiendo.


----------



## Tio Pepe (22 May 2022)

Ziripot dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> El primero ya lo leí. Bastante entretenido. Uno de Kiyosaki también, aunque un poco repetitivo y vende humos.
> 
> ...



Perdón a @FeministoDeIzquierdas por ensuciarle el hilo.

Hoy en día tenemos al abasto muchísima información que nos puede ayudar y además ver forma gratuita. Te paso un enlace gratuito de un curso de análisis fundamental de 64 clases que te puede ayudar para empezar, quizás los libros te permiten asentar mejor conocimientos pero por si te sirve:


También precisamente un amigo me pasó un enlace con todas las cartas publicadas por Peter Lynch, que mencionaba @FeministoDeIzquierdas , no he llegado a empezar su lectura pero tiene una pinta bárbara: https://t.co/sSoYkUWw1g


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 May 2022)

max power dijo:


> Poco a poco.
> 
> Yo hice una entrada hara cosa de un mes en TROW.
> 
> ...



Yo mas que en T. Rowe prefiero Sterling Cooper Draper Pryce






En cualquier caso, en general no me gustan inversiones que invierten en inversiones que invirten en inversiones que invierten en empresas, con la excepción de aquellas que inviertan en empresas que no esten en el mercado de valores (como le pasa a veces a Berkshire).

Dicho ésto, mi único problema con T. Rowe es sus sospechosas ventas internas:








TROW Insider Trading Activity | T. Rowe Price Group Insider Buys and Sells


Which executives are buying/selling shares of T. Rowe Price Group (NASDAQ:TROW) stock? View the latest TROW insider trading activity at MarketBeat.




www.marketbeat.com





El CEO de la empresa lleva desde el 2020 vendiendo como si tuviera el culo en llamas. En 2021 ha vendido mas de 4.5 MILLONES de dólares, y en 2020 uno de sus VP vendo 20 MILLONES de dólares con dos cojones.

Diría que saben algo que nosotros no sabemos, sobre todo cuando vendes en un momento en el que la cotización esta baja (2020). Mas lógico es vender algo cuando estas arriba, no cuando estas abajo. Y 20 millones de "optimización de impuestos" son muchos millones.

Vamos, que es algo que estaría bien al menos investigarlo.


----------



## max power (22 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo mas que en T. Rowe prefiero Sterling Cooper Draper Pryce
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues la verdad es que no se contestarte. No obstante, en el listado que has puesto, solo hay ventas (desde 2013) con excepción de una compra en 2014. Y la accion ha tenido muy buen comportamiento salvo en los ultimos tiempos, al igual que otras como BlackRock o JPM. No me da la sensación que este pasando algo anomalo, sin poder argumentar mucho mas alla de eso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 May 2022)

Ziripot dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> El primero ya lo leí. Bastante entretenido. Uno de Kiyosaki también, aunque un poco repetitivo y vende humos.
> 
> ...



Gracias a @Tio Pepe por la introducción en español (yo me hago un lio con las versiones españolas porque siempre leo los informes en inglés y hay muchas palabras financieras que ni sé en Español).

Pero si quieres el curso mas rápido de la historia de las finanzas, yo te lo doy aqui, gratuito, y en exclusiva:

1. PER. Cada sector tiene su PER, pero en general las empresas muy consolidadas no deberían tener un PER superior a 15 (excepto tecnológicas). Otra excepción son los REITS, pero tengo una contestación en otro hilo muy detallada aqui: Inversión en REITs

2. Mira el "Revenue" (operating revenue) y el "Net Income" y trata de relacionarlos. Lo ideal es que ambos crezcan. Lo bueno es que crezcan a la paz. Lo glorioso es que, con el mismo "operating revenue" aumente su "net income", lo que quiere decir que con los mismos activos hacen mas dinero, porque se optimizan. Ojito con el EBIDTA, porque puede ser manipulado contablemente y esconder jugaditas contables. Compara ésto también con el cashflow (explico ésto mas adelante).

3. Mira si las "shares outstanding" bajan en el tiempo. En empresas muy nuevas suelen aumentar, lo que no es necesariamente malo, pero yo trato de evitar empreas con menos de 10 años de vida en el mercado de valores. Excepción: REITS.

4. Assets > Liabilities. Aqui aprovecha para mirar su deuda (corto y largo) y el tipo de ésta. Por ejemplo, en estos momentos hay que tener cuidado con empresas que tienen deuda con mucho interés variable porque van a ser folladas por el FED y el BCE.

5. Cash flow. Es la sangre de la empresa. Si no hay cashflow, te estas metiendo en cosas muy arriesgadas. El mas importante es el "cash from operations". En la sección "cash from investing" puedes ver si la empresa hace algún M&A y cosas así.

Con eso tienes bastante camino hecho.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 May 2022)

max power dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que no se contestarte. No obstante, en el listado que has puesto, solo hay ventas (desde 2013) con excepción de una compra en 2014. Y la accion ha tenido muy buen comportamiento salvo en los ultimos tiempos, al igual que otras como BlackRock o JPM. No me da la sensación que este pasando algo anomalo, sin poder argumentar mucho mas alla de eso.



Confirmation bias, my friend.

Solo hay un motivo para comprar una acción (hacer dinero) pero mil motivos para venderlas. Lo que hay que averigüar es el motivo para que un VP de su empresa venda 20 MILLONES cuando su precio esta por los suelos.

Puede ser un motivo muy respetable (divorcio o impuestos, por ejemplo), o un motivo oscuro. Pero si a eso le añades que otros peces gordos estan vendiendo consistentemente, merece la pena una investigación mas a fondo, ¿no?

EDITO: Que es un empresón, no es una crítica a la empresa, pero que a mi me merece una investigación extra por si acaso.


----------



## max power (22 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Confirmation bias, my friend.
> 
> Solo hay un motivo para comprar una acción (hacer dinero) pero mil motivos para venderlas. Lo que hay que averigüar es el motivo para que un VP de su empresa venda 20 MILLONES cuando su precio esta por los suelos.
> 
> ...



En una busqueda Paco mientras espero para ir a comer, he visto que el CEO (Stromberg) se retiró el año 21. Quizas sea eso pero ni idea.


----------



## Hombredepaja (22 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si. Me le leido los 10k. Pero vuelvo a preguntar: ¿Por qué no usar ese dinero para pagar deuda en un entorno inflacionario?



EGY no tenia deuda que pagar, sólo las obligaciones de dejar los campos como estaban en caso de cerrar el chiringuito, que no va a suceder a corto plazo.
La semana pasada firmaron una linea de crédito de $50M para ir de compras o invertir en nuevas zonas.
El cashflow trimestral depende mucho del número de ventas de stock que hagan. Normalmente hacen una venta al mes, en las cuentas del primer trimestre sólo se incluyen dos ventas por problemas operativos.

EGY es una petrolera pequeñita con un único activo en producción en Gabón, han sido muy conservadores durante las vacas flacas y sus últimas campañas de perforación han sido un éxito, con el barril por encima de $100 imprimen billetes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 May 2022)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> EGY no tenia deuda que pagar, sólo las obligaciones de dejar los campos como estaban en caso de cerrar el chiringuito, que no va a suceder a corto plazo.
> La semana pasada firmaron una linea de crédito de $50M para ir de compras o invertir en nuevas zonas.
> El cashflow trimestral depende mucho del número de ventas de stock que hagan. Normalmente hacen una venta al mes, en las cuentas del primer trimestre sólo se incluyen dos ventas por problemas operativos.
> 
> EGY es una petrolera pequeñita con un único activo en producción en Gabón, han sido muy conservadores durante las vacas flacas y sus últimas campañas de perforación han sido un éxito, con el barril por encima de $100 imprimen billetes.



Pues desde el cariño...peor me lo pones.

No sería la primera petrolera que a la hora de "dejar las cosas como estaban" hacen una quiebra técnica y a vivir.

Además, si es una petrolera que actúa solo en Gabón, en el momento en que la situación política cambie pueden hacer una Venezulización cojonuda.

Puede ser un buen pelotazo, no te lo digo, pero no es mi rollo. Prefiero ir mas convervador.


----------



## Ziripot (23 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Perdón a @FeministoDeIzquierdas por ensuciarle el hilo.
> 
> Hoy en día tenemos al abasto muchísima información que nos puede ayudar y además ver forma gratuita. Te paso un enlace gratuito de un curso de análisis fundamental de 64 clases que te puede ayudar para empezar, quizás los libros te permiten asentar mejor conocimientos pero por si te sirve:
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por vuestro tiempo. Poco a poco iré viendo toda esa información.

Estoy seguro de que a más foreros les será de ayuda.

Un saludo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 May 2022)

*YARA, TELENOR, ENTREGAN DIVIDENDOS*

Los Noruegos estan petando Mayo. Tras el brutal éxito de Norsk Hydro, Yara no consigue llegar tan alto pero si que entrega un cómodo 4.6% neto y una revalorización de mas de un 50%.

Como contrapartida Telenor nos entrega un neto que no llega al 2%, ya que su acción ha perdido algo mas de un 10% desde que la compré. No todo van a ser vino y rosas


----------



## RFray (24 May 2022)

Feministo, me han recomendado Sachem Capital, lo he mirado por encima y le veo un payout muy elevado. También veo que han estado emitiendo acciones.

Qué te parece? Crema o cacaceite? Ni con el dinero de otro?

Un saludo.


----------



## javac (24 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es complicado recomendar sin saber tu nivel actual. Si estas a cero empezaría por este orden:
> 
> 1. El hombre mas rico de Babilonia. No te va a enseñar nada de valuaciones, pero te va a poner la mente en el sitio correcto.
> 2. The Little Book That Beats the Market. Un libro que con mucha gracia te va a enseñar fundamentales a poco que tengas la EGB hecha.
> ...



Un paseo aleatorio por wall Street me parece un libro interesante


----------



## Octopus (24 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *YARA, TELENOR, ENTREGAN DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> Los Noruegos estan petando Mayo. Tras el brutal éxito de Norsk Hydro, Yara no consigue llegar tan alto pero si que entrega un cómodo 4.6% neto y una revalorización de mas de un 50%.
> 
> Como contrapartida Telenor nos entrega un neto que no llega al 2%, ya que su acción ha perdido algo mas de un 10% desde que la compré. No todo van a ser vino y rosas



Cual es el Ticker de YARA?me salen varias y no todas se dedican a lo mismo Xd.Gracias señor


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Cual es el Ticker de YARA?me salen varias y no todas se dedican a lo mismo Xd.Gracias señor



Debería ser IU2 o YAR.

Mejor te doy el ISIN: NO0010208051


----------



## Octopus (24 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Debería ser IU2 o YAR.
> 
> Mejor te doy el ISIN: NO0010208051



Gracias señor!


----------



## Lovecraf (24 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Venimos de aqui: Hilo del inversor por dividendos: Construyendo tu cartera a largo plazo
> 
> *De qué va este hilo*
> 
> ...



Desde mis respetos. 
Que te parece el fondo de inversión Baelo Patrimonio de Antonio Rico? 
Lo pregunto porque entiendo que una buena parte de su filosofía concuerda con la tuya. Resumiendo invierte en empresas a nivel global caracterizadlas porque a lo largo del tiempo han dado y siguen dando dividendos, así como invierte también en reits y en metales preciosos.las comisiones de su fondo son aceptables creo que están por el 0,6-0,8. No te sé decir con exactitud.
Gracias por tu hilo.


----------



## Ciclosano (24 May 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Desde mis respetos.
> Que te parece el fondo de inversión Baelo Patrimonio de Antonio Rico?
> Lo pregunto porque entiendo que una buena parte de su filosofía concuerda con la tuya. Resumiendo invierte en empresas a nivel global caracterizadlas porque a lo largo del tiempo han dado y siguen dando dividendos, así como invierte también en reits y en metales preciosos.las comisiones de su fondo son aceptables creo que están por el 0,6-0,8. No te sé decir con exactitud.
> Gracias por tu hilo.



Creo que 0.59 está ahora.

Decir que Antonio Rico recomienda además llevar 90% baelo 10% oro. No lo lleva dentro por la "mala" fama del metal pero cree que es lo mejor para diversificar al máximo.

Yo ando pensando en el futuro comprar acciones dividenderas pero me ofusco y estoy por meter duro a baelo y olvidarme de todo.

Decir que esta en máximos y que apenas ha caído con lo que está lloviendo.


----------



## Lovecraf (24 May 2022)

Ciclosano dijo:


> Creo que 0.59 está ahora.
> 
> Decir que Antonio Rico recomienda además llevar 90% baelo 10% oro. No lo lleva dentro por la "mala" fama del metal pero cree que es lo mejor para diversificar al máximo.
> 
> ...



Yo he vendido la semana pasada msci world y tengo la duda sobre si vender Baelo también porque no veo suelo al SP.


----------



## Octopus (24 May 2022)

Alguna empresa que invierta en "tierras raras" Gates style?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo mas que en T. Rowe prefiero Sterling Cooper Draper Pryce
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como va Sterling Cooper? Hace mil que no se nada de ellos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Como va Sterling Cooper? Hace mil que no se nada de ellos.



¡Premio para el caballero!


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¡Premio para el caballero!



Coño es la compañia de MadMen, pero no tenia ni puta idea que esa empresa existia  si es que existe


----------



## Octopus (24 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¡Premio para el caballero!



No me gusto el final jeje pero Draper es un gran alfazo


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> No me gusto el final jeje pero Draper es un gran alfazo



Esa serie es imposible de emitir a dia de hoy.


----------



## Octopus (24 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Esa serie es imposible de emitir a dia de hoy.



Morbazo brutal daba 
Jamonaca pelirroja


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Morbazo brutal daba
> Jamonaca pelirroja









Esta muy follable en pleno 2022, tengo esa obsecion por las pizpiz de pelo rojo joder...


----------



## Octopus (25 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Esta muy follable en pleno 2022, tengo esa obsecion por las pizpiz de pelo rojo joder...



Si existe la reencarnacion espero ser un yupie dd los años 60 y poder palpar culazos y decirles
Como vestir a mis
Secretarias entre wiskys y puracos en las reuniones de socios XD


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Coño es la compañia de MadMen, pero no tenia ni puta idea que esa empresa existia  si es que existe



No existe, lo que pasa es que éste es mi hilo y hago bromas chorras cuando quiera, a ver quien las pilla


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Esta muy follable en pleno 2022, tengo esa obsecion por las pizpiz de pelo rojo joder...



Pobrecita:


----------



## Tio Pepe (25 May 2022)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 May 2022)

*HKBN ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Los últimos de ésta empresa que salió de mi cartera por la puerta grande. Casi un 6% neto y muchas posibilidades de volver según la crisis la vuelva a colocar a un precio interesante.

El mes de Mayo empieza a cerrarse y estamos ya a punto de conseguir, por primera vez en el año, los objetivos mensuales y poneernos en buena posición para alcanzar los sueños anuales.


----------



## Okjito (26 May 2022)

Verallia acaba de dar dividendos. Empresa solvente y de negocio creciente. Muchas fábrica spor Europa. 1,05 € por accion!!! ha presentado unos reusltados increibles


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


>



De esas llevo varias:
- Taiwan Semiporn.
- China Mobile.
- Nestle.
- Abbvie.

Precisamente Nestlé me acaba de dar dividendos, que los pongo ahora.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 May 2022)

*NESTLÉ ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Nestlé nunca ha sido una gran dividendera, pero éste año ha aumentado sus dividendos con respecto al 2021, y lo que eran 2.49 euros por acción ahora son 2.72.

Así que, con una revalorización de algo mas de un 22%, nos encontramos con unos dividendos de poco mas de un 1.6%. No es para tirar cohetes, pero mientras no vea otras oportunidades mejor ésto que tenerlo aparcado.


----------



## Octopus (27 May 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Verallia acaba de dar dividendos. Empresa solvente y de negocio creciente. Muchas fábrica spor Europa. 1,05 € por accion!!! ha presentado unos reusltados increibles



Veo que tiene bastante deuda no?Aunque tb pronostica crecimiento estos años.La mirare bien a ver


----------



## Parlakistan (27 May 2022)

He comprado British American Tobacco, me gustó la idea de @jaimegvr del tabaco, entrega un 6% de dividendo y cotiza en la bolsa de Londres.

¿Como la ves @FeministoDeIzquierdas ?


----------



## Octopus (27 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> He comprado British American Tobacco, me gustó la idea de @jaimegvr del tabaco, entrega un 6% de dividendo y cotiza en la bolsa de Londres.
> 
> ¿Como la ves @FeministoDeIzquierdas ?



Esa es de cojones.Ganas de guano para comprar mas jeje


----------



## Parlakistan (27 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Esa es de cojones.Ganas de guano para comprar mas jeje



Parece un negocio predecible que se comporta de puta madre en el largo plazo mirando el gráfico y ese dividendo está muy sabroso. La gente del tabaco dudo que se quite en crisis...


----------



## Octopus (27 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Parece un negocio predecible que se comporta de puta madre en el largo plazo mirando el gráfico y ese dividendo está muy sabroso. La gente del tabaco dudo que se quite en crisis...



Como fumador que soy antes me quitaría de comer con eso te lo digo todo jaja


----------



## Parlakistan (27 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Como fumador antes me quitaría de comer con eso te lo digo todo jaja



Yo quiero este tipo de empresas para no venderlas nunca y estar cobrando el dividendo. O al menos llevarla 20 años en cartera. Busco que sean muy predecibles y seguras y con un buen pago en cuenta. Y que no estén caras. A ver si podéis darme más ideas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> He comprado British American Tobacco, me gustó la idea de @jaimegvr del tabaco, entrega un 6% de dividendo y cotiza en la bolsa de Londres.
> 
> ¿Como la ves @FeministoDeIzquierdas ?




"Grande entre las grandes". Yo la llevo, la compré a un excelente precio tras una recomendación "contrarian" de Lyn Alden. Mi único pesar es que, como entonces tenía bastante poca idea, metí una misería, pero estoy tentado de meterle algo más si corrigiera algo.

Como es un sector ahora maldido y políticamente incorrecto, el mercado la valora a precio putabarata ( con perdón a las señoritas de compañia), a un rídículo Per 10x o 11X. Por lo que aunque entres ahora tampoco creo que tenga un gran riesgo.

Aunque tiene un crecimiento pequeño, crece algo y sigue ganando bastante dinero. El dividendo además le suelen subir algo todos los años, lo que suele ser una muy buena señal.

Con esta acción no vas a triplicar, pero tampoco vas a perder un 70%. Cobrar dividendos y dormir tranquilo. No está mal


----------



## Octopus (27 May 2022)

Pepsico,Coca Cola(esta ultima aburrida)eso si todo "caro" si quieres echarte a dormir ahora es buen momento para pillar REITS(dentro de lo que cabe la
Menos endeudada que veas...)NHI,OHI(para viejos y sanidad) Vinci(mas vicio como casinos).Tb me gustan aseguradoras.Yo llevo AXA por ejemplo que esta bien de precio y deuda poquita y buenos divis,etc etc


----------



## comors (27 May 2022)

Como saber cuando una buena empresa esta barata para comprar?


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (27 May 2022)

comors dijo:


> Como saber cuando una buena empresa esta barata para comprar?



Esto solo es una mera referencia, hay varias formas, primero tiene que estar la empresa analizada, luego la media de mil sesiones puede valerte en un momento dado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> He comprado British American Tobacco, me gustó la idea de @jaimegvr del tabaco, entrega un 6% de dividendo y cotiza en la bolsa de Londres.
> 
> ¿Como la ves @FeministoDeIzquierdas ?



La llevo desde hace años. COJONUDA. De hecho, cuando da dividendos te dan la opción de darte acciones y siempre prefiero acciones.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 May 2022)

¿Qué opináis de Verizon? Creo que cotiza muy barata, buen gráfico, dividendo del 5%.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 May 2022)

comors dijo:


> Como saber cuando una buena empresa esta barata para comprar?




Los ratios más habituales es ver su PER, EV/FCF y EV/EBIDTA. Hay mucha información en Google y en Youtube

Luego tienes que ver cual son esos ratios históricos de la acción, y los habituales en su sector. Y a partir de ahí vas comparando.

Las empresas con crecimiento siempre tendrán mayor Per. Y lógicamente empresas con mucho Moat y de primer nivel, tipo Mastercard o Visa, van estar más caras..., una empresa con más ROIC estará más cara que otra con ROIC más bajo, etc...

También hay que prever lo que va a hacer en el futuro, si va seguir creciendo o a ralentizarse...

No es una ciencia exacta, pero es "LA CIENCIA".


----------



## Parlakistan (27 May 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Pepsico,Coca Cola(esta ultima aburrida)eso si todo "caro" si quieres echarte a dormir ahora es buen momento para pillar REITS(dentro de lo que cabe la
> Menos endeudada que veas...)NHI,OHI(para viejos y sanidad) Vinci(mas vicio como casinos).Tb me gustan aseguradoras.Yo llevo AXA por ejemplo que esta bien de precio y deuda poquita y buenos divis,etc etc



OHI reparte una burrada de dividendo, un 9%. ¿Es un REIT hospitalario? AXA tiene también muy buena pinta.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 May 2022)

comors dijo:


> Como saber cuando una buena empresa esta barata para comprar?





Creo que lo he respondido en éste u otros hilos. Busca mi escrito con lo del PER, baja deuda, cashflow...

Pero sobre todo y ante todo: *El precio de una acción es lo que la gente piensa que vale. Entre esa gente hay analistas, hay usuarios, hay empleados, y también hay hdp de empresas competidoras, creyentes del horóscopo de las rayitas, niños rata del "to the moon", e incluso psicópatas y ludópatas varios. Y ordenadores, muchos ordenadores*.

Tu trabajo es tratar de, dentro de lo posible, comprar empresas a un precio que TÚ consideres correcto. Tú, entre toda esa masa, debes entender lo que compras, y entender que, por ejemplo, si tooooooooooodas las cadenas de supermercados caen al mismo tiempo igual no es porque tooooooooooodas lo esten haciendo mal, e igual es algo temporal porque al final, cuando quitas el humo de politiqueos y sentimientos patrioticos varios, todo el mundo entiende el idioma del dinero.

Te equivocarás algunas veces, acertarás en otras, pero eventualmente el humo se disipa y solo quedan las empresas con buen moat y buenos fundamentales.

Estudia cada empresa que quieras comprar como si fueras a comprarla entera. Entiende lo que hacen, lée la zona "investors" de su sitio web, y si tiene un cashflow potente, poca deuda, y un buen moat, mira a ver a cuánto se paga y si esta barata. Y si todo concuerda compra y no prestes atención al humo.


----------



## qbit (27 May 2022)

Kflaas dijo:


> Si vas a comprar una casa a X precio y hay un crack y la casa ahora te dicen que vale X/2 (la mitad). La comrparias?
> 
> (Suponiendo que la casa fuese todo igual, no que la hayan destrozado, ni que hayan vendido un trozo de terreno ni nada)
> 
> ...



La comparación correcta entre las acciones y las viviendas la puedes hacer si la vivienda la usas para alquilarla, pues en ambos casos son inversiones, no así si la compras para vivir en ella, en cuyo caso no te debería importar mucho su valoración tras la compra.

Si el precio de la acción baja en bolsa depende del motivo:

* Si es por una época bajista sería equivalente a que la vivienda baja por una época bajista tal como el pinchazo de la burbuja inmobiliaria, pero se puede recuperar, y de hecho el precio de ambas cosas, acciones y viviendas, suele subir luego, así que supongo que habría que mantener si tienes el valor de aguantar, que es mucho decir.
* Si baja porque el mercado cree que la empresa o el sector va a ir mal sería equivalente a que la vivienda se deprecie porque la hayan deteriorado o porque el barrio/edificio se ha degradado por la llegada de alimañas, por ejemplo. En esos casos parece razonable vender.


----------



## Octopus (27 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> OHI reparte una burrada de dividendo, un 9%. ¿Es un REIT hospitalario? AXA tiene también muy buena pinta.



Yes my friend..ademas estan jodidas y baratas por la plandemia...pero a la larga cada vez se necesitaran mas residencias y hospitales.Axa es empresa mas o menos predecible que puede trasladar inflación a sus primas y tienen buena caja y deuda controlada etc.Ademas en base a mi experiencia total de casi 20 años remando en el sector asegurador doy fe de que aguanta muy bien las crisis..de hecho le debo mucho a esta empresa en concreto ya que como corredor siempre se portaron muy bien conmigo
E incluso me pagaron un master etc y eso que yo era corredor y no agente(es decir no representaba a Axa exclusivamente)De hecho si quisiera tendria curro con ellos actualmente pero voy a intentar vivir de rentas y dejar de remar jeje


----------



## Octopus (28 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de Verizon? Creo que cotiza muy barata, buen gráfico, dividendo del 5%.



Buena!sobretodo despues de que ATT han perdido bastantes clientes(relativamente)con el 5g debería ser valor "seguro" y buena pagadora de paguitas sanas de divis jeje.Yo tb la llevo y si baja un 10% mas por el
Guanazo le metere otro misilito jeje


----------



## max power (28 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo quiero este tipo de empresas para no venderlas nunca y estar cobrando el dividendo. O al menos llevarla 20 años en cartera. Busco que sean muy predecibles y seguras y con un buen pago en cuenta. Y que no estén caras. A ver si podéis darme más ideas.



3M
T Row Price


----------



## jaimegvr (28 May 2022)

T Rowe Price en mercados bajistas ni mirarla.

3M esta en la cuerda floja.

Insisto, solo hay que mirar lo que mas consumen las masas haya la situacion economica que haya, e invertir ahí. Alcohol, Tabaco, medicamentos, residencias de viejos, porque no hay acciones de putas o partidos politicos, si no invertiría allí.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 May 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> T Rowe Price en mercados bajistas ni mirarla.
> 
> 3M esta en la cuerda floja.
> 
> Insisto, solo hay que mirar lo que mas consumen las masas haya la situacion economica que haya, e invertir ahí. Alcohol, Tabaco, medicamentos, residencias de viejos, porque no hay acciones de putas o partidos politicos, si no invertiría allí.



Pues han recomendado una de casinos, todo lo que sea vicio parece que aguanta muy bien las crisis.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de Verizon? Creo que cotiza muy barata, buen gráfico, dividendo del 5%.





Octopus dijo:


> Buena!sobretodo despues de que ATT han perdido bastantes clientes(relativamente)con el 5g debería ser valor "seguro" y buena pagadora de paguitas sanas de divis jeje.Yo tb la llevo y si baja un 10% mas por el
> Guanazo le metere otro misilito jeje



Yo tengo Verizon en cartera, y he tenido AT&T, la cual solté (con beneficios, y todos los dividendos que pillé) cuando empezaron a jugar con lo de las M&As. Fue una buena jugada porque ahora esta bastante por debajo del precio al que la vendí, e incluso del precio al que la compré.

Con Verizon tengo sentimientos encontrados. A Warren Buffet le encanta pero a mi no me queda tan claro. Su ROIC se me antoja bajo (sobre el 10%), y su cashflow lleva en prácticamente negativos desde antes de la pandemia. Por otro lado, disfruta de un buen PER y paga buenos dividendos así que todo ésto se me antoja confuso. Encima, tienen un mogollón de CAPEX y no estoy seguro de que lo estén capitalizando bien.

Quería venderla éste año, pero sus números han mejorado asi que he decidido, por el momento, mantenerla al menos hasta el 2023. Estoy en verde y me sigue dando dividendos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo tengo Verizon en cartera, y he tenido AT&T, la cual solté (con beneficios, y todos los dividendos que pillé) cuando empezaron a jugar con lo de las M&As. Fue una buena jugada porque ahora esta bastante por debajo del precio al que la vendí, e incluso del precio al que la compré.
> 
> Con Verizon tengo sentimientos encontrados. A Warren Buffet le encanta pero a mi no me queda tan claro. Su ROIC se me antoja bajo (sobre el 10%), y su cashflow lleva en prácticamente negativos desde antes de la pandemia. Por otro lado, disfruta de un buen PER y paga buenos dividendos así que todo ésto se me antoja confuso. Encima, tienen un mogollón de CAPEX y no estoy seguro de que lo estén capitalizando bien.
> 
> Quería venderla éste año, pero sus números han mejorado asi que he decidido, por el momento, mantenerla al menos hasta el 2023. Estoy en verde y me sigue dando dividendos.




Yo me la quité de cartera hace poco, con una ligera pérdida. Básicamente por los motivos que indicas... no me acababa de convencer, pero a tito Buffet le gusta


----------



## Parlakistan (28 May 2022)

¿Y qué tal Rio Tinto? Lo bueno de la bolsa de Londres es que no hay doble imposición por dividendos, que es un aspecto a tener muy en cuenta. Reparte un 9% y está en un entorno favorable, inflación. Creo que es aristócrata del dividendo en Reino Unido. A ver si alguien la conoce bien.


----------



## jaimegvr (28 May 2022)

Telenor ya repartió dividendos, o ya te saliste de esa posicion???


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Y qué tal Rio Tinto? Lo bueno de la bolsa de Londres es que no hay doble imposición por dividendos, que es un aspecto a tener muy en cuenta. Reparte un 9% y está en un entorno favorable, inflación. Creo que es aristócrata del dividendo en Reino Unido. A ver si alguien la conoce bien.



Ojo con las materias primas.. han subido mucho y son cíclicas. Habría que estudiarla con calma


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 May 2022)

La que está barata y da dividendo es TSM (Taiwan Semiconductors). 

Pero tiene el riesgo de China y Taiwan... pero hago cuatro números y está muy barata, ahora como los chinos hagan un "ucrania" se puede perder toda la inversión... Llevo algo, pero esto tentado e ampliar ¿cómo lo veis?


----------



## Masateo (29 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> He comprado British American Tobacco, me gustó la idea de @jaimegvr del tabaco, entrega un 6% de dividendo y cotiza en la bolsa de Londres.
> 
> ¿Como la ves @FeministoDeIzquierdas ?





Octopus dijo:


> Esa es de cojones.Ganas de guano para comprar mas jeje





FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La llevo desde hace años. COJONUDA. De hecho, cuando da dividendos te dan la opción de darte acciones y siempre prefiero acciones.



Yo la llevé un par de años y contento, por los divis. Aunque la tenía en el NYSE porque soy tonto y me gusta pagar la doble imposición.

La solté porque me entró la neura de no invertir en cosas malas para el mundo (ya se me pasó).
Y porque le ví bastante riesgo a largo plazo de que las regulaciones sean cada vez más duras con el tabaco.

¿No os asusta ese riesgo a largo plazo?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Y qué tal Rio Tinto? Lo bueno de la bolsa de Londres es que no hay doble imposición por dividendos, que es un aspecto a tener muy en cuenta. Reparte un 9% y está en un entorno favorable, inflación. Creo que es aristócrata del dividendo en Reino Unido. A ver si alguien la conoce bien.





Harrymorgan dijo:


> Ojo con las materias primas.. han subido mucho y son cíclicas. Habría que estudiarla con calma



Pues mas o menos ya te han respondido. Yo le tengo un punto de entrada pero mas bajo de donde esta ahora.

Mi cartera tiene un 4% en UK, por cierto. Algo bueno hay pero todavía no tengo tan claro si el brexit ha sido bueno o malo para ellos, así que estoy en modo cautela.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Telenor ya repartió dividendos, o ya te saliste de esa posicion???



Sigo dentro y disfrutando de sus dividendos (los posteé aqui recientemente), aunque como empresa ha caido algo. Al ser Noruega y de ese tipo no me suele preocupar demasiado. Me parece buena para entrarle abajo, pero hay que aguantar caidas de vez en cuando.


----------



## esquilero (29 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues mas o menos ya te han respondido. Yo le tengo un punto de entrada pero mas bajo de donde esta ahora.
> 
> Mi cartera tiene un 4% en UK, por cierto. Algo bueno hay pero todavía no tengo tan claro si el brexit ha sido bueno o malo para ellos, así que estoy en modo cautela.




Depende quienes sean ellos.

Para los trabajadores que están en UK ha sido bueno ya que los sueldos han subido bastante desde el Brexit.
Para las empresas no sabría decirte ya que no tengo información y es posible que la que tengo, no sepa interpretarla adecuadamente. Seguramente estará saliendo menos dinero del habitual a los paraisos fiscales. No se si eso es bueno o malo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La que está barata y da dividendo es TSM (Taiwan Semiconductors).
> 
> Pero tiene el riesgo de China y Taiwan... pero hago cuatro números y está muy barata, ahora como los chinos hagan un "ucrania" se puede perder toda la inversión... Llevo algo, pero esto tentado e ampliar ¿cómo lo veis?



La llevo en cartera desde hace tiempo, y si cae un 10% le meto mas. A mi lo de los chinos se me antoja como el rollo de siempre para mover los mercados. Mucho ruido y pocas nueces porque tanto necesitamos nosotros a china como china a nosotros.

Queda feo decirlo, pero para que nosotrEs podamos pintarnos el pele de morado y ser muy ecologistas y tener una economía saneada es imprescindible contar con un pais que pueda pagar los platos rotos, osea, esclavitud y polución y no aplicar las medidas de seguridad que aqui tenemos como el santo grial. Los candidatos son China, India, Africa en general, y Sudamérica. Incluso corea del norte.

China tiene mano de obra semiesclava, eficiente, con fábricas relatívamente avanzadas, y lo mas importante mentalmente anestesiada. Imagínate ir por Alemania y que todo el mundo te diga que Hitler fue muy bueno, pues ahora trata de ir por China y decir cualquier cosa mínimamente negativa de su "dear leader", y me refiero al que mató a tantísima gente.

En África tienen un problema grave de infraestructuras además de guerras internas y un tema que todos sabemos cual es y que también pasa en EEUU pero queda feo. Sudamérica tiene algunas infraestructuras mejores, pero una cultura general muy española del trapicheo y el vaguear. En India puedes hacer call centers o cualquier cosa donde se haya que estar sentado, pero cualquiera que haya tratado de entrenar a gente de fábrica verá un problema que tampoco voy a decir porque queda feo, y es cultural. Y Thai/Viet son los paises emergentes donde si se puede hacer algo pero hace falta tiempo. Ahora las multinacionales estamos invirtiendo en Malaysia también pero, repito, hace falta tiempo.

Asi que China nos necesita y nosotros a ellos pero de vez en cuando hay que sacarse la pollita y hacer algo de ruido. Toca esperar a que se calmen las aguas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2022)

Masateo dijo:


> Yo la llevé un par de años y contento, por los divis. Aunque la tenía en el NYSE porque soy tonto y me gusta pagar la doble imposición.
> 
> La solté porque me entró la neura de no invertir en cosas malas para el mundo (ya se me pasó).
> Y porque le ví bastante riesgo a largo plazo de que las regulaciones sean cada vez más duras con el tabaco.
> ...



Mucho mejor invertir en una farmacéutica que solo busca curarnos y no mantener nuestra enfermedad para siempre 

Si verdaderamente quisieran regularlo fumar hace años que estaría prohibido, pero años y años.

¿Y por qué el tabaco si y la coca o el cannabis no?

Respuesta (en mi opinión): Aparte del tema histórico (el tabaco es mas antiguo que la heroina), cualquiera puede plantar marihuana en su casa, por ejemplo, así que es bastante mas difícil controlarla.

En cualquier caso ahora estan con el cigarro electrónico, y el de agua, todo con colores brillantes para atraer a los crios. Como no son mis hijos, como no esta prohibido a los tontos reproducirse, como las españordas son imbéciles y se creen muy cool y liberadas por fumar, y como los padres son retrasados y no son capaces de entender que los niños copian lo que haces aunque lo hagas a escondidas, y que unos padres fumadores tendrán 90% seguro hijos fumadores, pues veo el tabaco como una inversión de momento muy segura.

Personalmente llevo BAT y Japan Topacco, y muy contento con ámbas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> T Rowe Price en mercados bajistas ni mirarla.
> 
> 3M esta en la cuerda floja.
> 
> Insisto, solo hay que mirar lo que mas consumen las masas haya la situacion economica que haya, e invertir ahí. Alcohol, Tabaco, medicamentos, residencias de viejos, porque no hay acciones de putas o partidos politicos, si no invertiría allí.



Tu si que sabes.

No me gusta invertir en empresas que invierten en empresas que invierten. Prefiero mirarles la cartera para ver si hay algo que me guste, y entrar yo.

Respecto a 3M si por "cuerda floja" te refieres a "a punto de estar para entrarle", estoy contigo. Estoy DESEANDO una buena hostia como la que se dió BASF hace poco.


----------



## jaimegvr (29 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tu si que sabes.
> 
> No me gusta invertir en empresas que invierten en empresas que invierten. Prefiero mirarles la cartera para ver si hay algo que me guste, y entrar yo.
> 
> Respecto a 3M si por "cuerda floja" te refieres a "a punto de estar para entrarle", estoy contigo. Estoy DESEANDO una buena hostia como la que se dió BASF hace poco.



3M esta a punto de caramelo, en cuanto esté en los 140$ ya hay entrada porque hace suelo historico de los ultimos 8 años, los 140$ es un suelo infranqueable en 3M, y lo que conllevará un Yield del 4,25% ante el actual Yield del 4%.
Recuerden 3M (MMM). 140$ precio de compra, suelo historico de los años 2015 y 2020.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> 3M esta a punto de caramelo,* en cuanto esté en los 140$* ya hay entrada porque hace suelo historico de los ultimos 8 años, los 140$ es un suelo infranqueable en 3M, y lo que conllevará un Yield del 4,25% ante el actual Yield del 4%.
> Recuerden 3M (MMM). 140$ precio de compra, suelo historico de los años 2015 y 2020.


----------



## jaimegvr (29 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mucho mejor invertir en una farmacéutica que solo busca curarnos y no mantener nuestra enfermedad para siempre
> 
> Si verdaderamente quisieran regularlo fumar hace años que estaría prohibido, pero años y años.
> 
> ...



Prefiero BATS, por el tema de los impuestos, da mas NETO que Japan Tobacco. Prefiero las tabaqueras inglesas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Prefiero BATS, por el tema de los impuestos, da mas NETO que Japan Tobacco. Prefiero las tabaqueras inglesas.



Eso es porque no tienes la fiebre amarilla como yo  Pero si, llevo el doble de BATs que de Japan Muypacco.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 May 2022)

Una pregunta que creo que es muy pertinente en este hilo, ¿Miráis el tema impositivo por países a la hora de invertir? No es lo mismo Reino Unido que Francia, en Reino Unido no te clavan doble imposición, en Francia o Suiza creo que te la clavan. Para EEUU tienes al menos un formulario para rellenar y que te gestione el broker el evitar esa doble imposición.


----------



## jaimegvr (29 May 2022)

Alemania cobra muchos impuestos por los dividendos, ademas todavia no está en la zona baja de su actual canal alcista, serian los 185 - 190€. Pero es que el 26% de impuestos para salir corriendo, los dividendos en USA son el 15% y en Londres el 0%.


----------



## jaimegvr (29 May 2022)

Por ejemplo BATS te paga el dividendo bruto sin retencion, y luego tu pagas a Hacienda el 19%, si quieres claro.


----------



## jaimegvr (29 May 2022)

Para dividendos no recomiendo las Bolsas europeas ni la canadiense, salvo UK o que pague un yield alto.
Para dividendos, USA y UK.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Alemania cobra muchos impuestos por los dividendos, ademas todavia no está en la zona baja de su actual canal alcista, serian los 185 - 190€. Pero es que el 26% de impuestos para salir corriendo, los dividendos en USA son el 15% y en Londres el 0%.



Creo que ese 26% es solo para residentes. Te lo digo como residente. Aqui te lo explican con todo detalle:








Dividend tax in Germany


Tax on dividends in Germany is a tax on income from invested capital. Interest on deposits, shares and bonds is taxed as investment income.




tranio.com


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2022)

¿Cuál es tu horizonte? ¿Cuál es tu capacidad para asumir riesgos? ¿Te preocuparía ver tu inversión perdiendo un 60% o mas durante 7 años seguidos?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2022)

Me gusta pero sigue cara. Además, no sé si sus beneficios cubren sus dividendos.

Está pasando un mal momento que pasará, pero ése mal momento no lo veo adecuadamente reflejado en su precio por acción.

O si lo prefieres: Necesita una corrección urgente, y si ocurre entraré.


----------



## javac (29 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La llevo en cartera desde hace tiempo, y si cae un 10% le meto mas. A mi lo de los chinos se me antoja como el rollo de siempre para mover los mercados. Mucho ruido y pocas nueces porque tanto necesitamos nosotros a china como china a nosotros.
> 
> Queda feo decirlo, pero para que nosotrEs podamos pintarnos el pele de morado y ser muy ecologistas y tener una economía saneada es imprescindible contar con un pais que pueda pagar los platos rotos, osea, esclavitud y polución y no aplicar las medidas de seguridad que aqui tenemos como el santo grial. Los candidatos son China, India, Africa en general, y Sudamérica. Incluso corea del norte.
> 
> ...



Malasya tiene fábricas de electrónica en el nor oeste, penang. Cerca de la frontera con Tailandia y con acceso a mar.
Además, hablan inglés.
Eso sí, malay son el poder, los chinos la economía

Buen sitio emergente
Edito, noroeste de la península


----------



## javac (29 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


>



Esto significa que sí o qué no? 

3m negocio en recesión, mucha deuda, yo creo que su precio real actual es ese, 140.
No por dividendos, pero veo Ba, Spirit y hexcel, fabricantes aeronáuticos, en valle. 

El máx se espera vuelva a volar enero 2023


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2022)

javac dijo:


> Esto significa que sí o qué no?
> 
> 3m negocio en recesión, mucha deuda, yo creo que su precio real actual es ese, 140.
> No por dividendos, pero veo Ba, Spirit y hexcel, fabricantes aeronáuticos, en valle.
> ...



Quiero decir "religiosamente si".

Es una muy buena empresa con un moat basado en sus propias invenciones, así que me interesa horrores pillarla en vacas flacas.

En realidad para mi su único problema es su deuda. Mira su cashflow from operations:





3M Cash Flow Statement 2009-2021 | MMM


Ten years of annual cash flow statements for 3M (MMM). The cash flow statement is a summary of the cash inflows and outflows for a business over a given period of time. The cash flows are grouped into three main categories: cash flow from operations, cash flow from investing and cash flow from...




www.macrotrends.net





6mil millones USD de media, muy consistentes.

Ahora mira su deuda:





3M Balance Sheet 2009-2021 | MMM


Ten years of annual and quarterly balance sheets for 3M (MMM). The balance sheet is a financial report that shows the assets of a business (i.e. what it owns), the liabilities (i.e. what it owes to others), and equity (i.e. the difference between assets and liabilities).




www.macrotrends.net





Si, ha pasado de 26mil millones USD a 31, pero mas o menos la estan conteniendo. Algo tendrán que vender y restructurar, por eso la desconfianza del mercado, pero creo que saldrán adelante.

Como bien dice @jaimegvr, necesitan una buena caida.


----------



## jaimegvr (29 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Quiero decir "religiosamente si".
> 
> Es una muy buena empresa con un moat basado en sus propias invenciones, así que me interesa horrores pillarla en vacas flacas.
> 
> ...



El suelo historico de 3M siempre ha sido los 140$ desde 2015. En los 140$ veo buena entrada.


----------



## Tio Pepe (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Jun 2022)

Pongo otra de la que ya he sugerido alguna vez: La mítica Bayer, da 2 euros por acción, lo que supone a precios actuales un 3%.

Hoy un agricultor me ha dicho que los fertilizantes se han cuatriplicado de precio, y tiene pinta de que va a ir para largo

Ha sido muy castigada por los juicios de Montsanto, pero mirad las cuentas del 1Q, las ventas y beneeficios del sector agrario, fertilizantes, etc... está creciendo a múltiplos espectaculares

LLeva una buena subida desde mínimos, pero creo que aun le queda carrete


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pongo otra de la que ya he sugerido alguna vez: La mítica Bayer, da 2 euros por acción, lo que supone a precios actuales un 3%.
> 
> Hoy un agricultor me ha dicho que los fertilizantes se han cuatriplicado de precio, y tiene pinta de que va a ir para largo
> 
> ...



Bayer la llevo yo desde hace tiempo,+32% de revalorización y dividendos, pero cuando pase lo bueno creo que podría irse de mi cartera debido a los riesgos que has comentado. La tengo de hecho en cuarentena.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jun 2022)

*INTEL ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS, VONOVIA AVANZA*

La americana abre junio castigada por su inversión de 20b en su nueva planta en EEUU que solo dará frutos a partir del 2024/25, pierde un 2.77% de su valor de compra. Sin embargo, nos entrega unos dividendos netos anualizados del 2.4% así que no nos vamos a quejar.

Va a ser una empresa que va a necesitar tiempo para demostrar su potencial, pero cada vez que caiga lo suficiente seguiré metiéndole paquetes.

En otras noticias, Vonovia nos entrega dividendos en forma de acciones. Revalorizada casi un 2%, de haber elegido dividendos me habrían dado un EUR1.66 bruto por acción, pero he preferido aumentar su posición y ahorrarme pagar los impuestos.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (1 Jun 2022)

Intel como consiga una buena arquitectura en sus futuras GPUs que pueda acercarse a competir con AMD y NVIDIA, y que sea competitiva en el minado de criptos se puede marcar un x3 o x4 perfectamente, ahora bien como haya una guerra comercial entre eeuu y china, por invasión de Taiwán se marca un x10, eso si el resto de inversiones en china al guano durante un buen tiempo.

al fin y al cabo o a todo el mundo le va bien con la economía globalizada o la puta al rio, y tanta fabrica de intel huele a eso.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Jun 2022)

¿Alguien conoce Aviva, la aseguradora británica?

Reparte un 9% de dividendo y está incluida en el FTSE 100.


----------



## Kflaas (3 Jun 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce Aviva, la aseguradora británica?
> 
> Reparte un 9% de dividendo y está incluida en el FTSE 100.



Hay una página web, no sé si la sigues, invertiren bolsa. Info y tiene un hilo propio de aviva

Si te interesa, lo puedes mirar


----------



## ancapo (3 Jun 2022)

Aprovechando la bajada de Hamborner en mayo, le he metido un paquetito hace un par de semanas desde DEGIRO en Frankfurt. Es la primera vez que compro en mercados alemanes, he visto que la cotización solo se actualiza una vez al día, a las 09:16 ¿Algunos sabe el por qué de este comportamiento? 

Perdonar la pregunta de noob y el off-topic, pero como se ha hablado de HABA anteriormente en el hilo... Gracias confloreros.

PS: Aprovecho para agradecer la dedicación y labor educativa de @FeministoDeIzquierdas en este hilo.

Sent from my FP4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ancapo (3 Jun 2022)

La miro desde el propio DEGIRO que en teoría tiene el realtime gratuito en FRA. Lo primero que vi es que efectivamente el volumen está muerto estos días, y que se movía poco por eso. Pero después me ha chocado que siempre actualiza valor cada día a las 9:16...

Sent from my FP4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jun 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce Aviva, la aseguradora británica?
> 
> Reparte un 9% de dividendo y está incluida en el FTSE 100.



Mi opinión:

Si te vas al "income statement" verás que no hay por donde cogerlo. En 2015 hacen 36km, en 2016 75km, despues 63km, despues 23km. Es dificilísimo saber qué van a hacer. Despues buscas el "net income" a ver si se ven las cosas mas claras pero, para el tipo de empresa que es, no me explico los saltos que pega.

De cashflow no van mal, pero aunque les perdone el 2020-21 no puedo saber si van para arriba o para abajo.

Lo único que han hecho verdaderamente bien ha sido comprar el 50% de sus acciones en 2021 peeeeeeero entre el 2012 al 2016 no tuvieron problema en ampliarlas, así que no sé si lo volverán a hacer.

¿Es buena empresa? No lo sé porque mirando números no sé si ellos mismos se aclaran, así que prefiero quedarme fuera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jun 2022)

ancapo dijo:


> Aprovechando la bajada de Hamborner en mayo, le he metido un paquetito hace un par de semanas desde DEGIRO en Frankfurt. Es la primera vez que compro en mercados alemanes, he visto que la cotización solo se actualiza una vez al día, a las 09:16 ¿Algunos sabe el por qué de este comportamiento?
> 
> Perdonar la pregunta de noob y el off-topic, pero como se ha hablado de HABA anteriormente en el hilo... Gracias confloreros.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por las buenas palabras aunque no debemos olvidar a los otros foreros que hacen aportaciones espectaculares. A ellos y a los lectores les envío mi agradecimiento y paciencia.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Jun 2022)

*TENCENT A LA BAJA PERO DANDO DIVIDENDOS "CUQUIS"*

Es cierto que mi cartera dividendera está, en su mayoría, en verde y con grandes aciertos. Sin embargo, salvo honrosas y clásicas excepciones (Lenabo o China Mobile, entre otras) lo demás esta bastante chungo.

Con Tencent llevo algo mas de un -20%, y cuando voy a ver los dividendos que me dá lógicamente me sale una puta mierda, un 0.25% para ser exactos. Dicho ésto, cierto es que el dividendo por accion sube cada año, y éste año nos entregan EUR0.19 cuando el año pasado nos dieron EUR0.17. Mi esperanza es que cuando acabe la pLandemia china podamos volver a los verdes prados de los grandes beneficios.

Seguiremos informando.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *TENCENT A LA BAJA PERO DANDO DIVIDENDOS "CUQUIS"*
> 
> Es cierto que mi cartera dividendera está, en su mayoría, en verde y con grandes aciertos. Sin embargo, salvo honrosas y clásicas excepciones (Lenabo o China Mobile, entre otras) lo demás esta bastante chungo.
> 
> ...



Tencent me gusta mucho más que Alibaba. Domina el juego online en China y los amarillos son ludópatas.


----------



## sikBCN (7 Jun 2022)

Acs buena compra cuando baje a 20€.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Jun 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Acs buena compra cuando baje a 20€.



¿La Española? buff...demasiado riesgo para mi gusto.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2022)

¿Alguna de la bolsa española que merezca la pena?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Jun 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Alguna de la bolsa española que merezca la pena?



Mi opinión: No es que las empresas en si sean malas, es que cuando cualquiera llega al Ibex35 se llena de politiqueos y corruptelas, lo cual hace que su riesgo aumente. Y quien te escribe ODIA el riesgo.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi opinión: No es que las empresas en si sean malas, es que cuando cualquiera llega al Ibex35 se llena de politiqueos y corruptelas, lo cual hace que su riesgo aumente. Y quien te escribe ODIA el riesgo.



Lo sé, es asqueroso lo de las puertas giratorias. Aunque por otro lado algunas como REE o AENA son auténticos monopolios.


----------



## edmondrth (7 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas, de tu cartera, ¿cuáles son las 5 empresas que mayor dividendo te dan?

Gracias por toda la información que dais por aquí.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Jun 2022)

edmondrth dijo:


> FeministoDeIzquierdas, de tu cartera, ¿cuáles son las 5 empresas que mayor dividendo te dan?
> 
> Gracias por toda la información que dais por aquí.



Aunque parezca una pregunta sencilla, la respuesta es algo mas compleja porque tenemos que determinar dos elementos:
- El peso de cada empresa en mi cartera.
- La continuidad y aumento/disminución del dividendo.

Por ejemplo, entre mis dividenderas quien ahora mismo tiene mas peso (osea, donde he metido mas dinero) es Ping An, con un dividendo bruto de casi un 6% peeeero éste año lleva unas pérdidas del un 15%, así que mi cálculo obedece no a ese 6% bruto, sino al % con respecto al valor al que las compré.

Respectívamente, mi segunda posición dividendera en cartera es Norsk Hydro, que por lo general suele dar un 2% bruto, pero que éste año nos ha dado un beneficio estraordinario que dobla ese dividendo, y además como se ha revalorizado un 200% y pico pues me sale un dividendo neto de mas de un 10%.

Así que si me preguntas por MIS 5 mejores dividenderas (porque las compré baratas, porque tengo un gran volumen de ellas, y/o porque dan mayor beneficio neto) éstas serían:
1. Ping An
2. Smith & Wesson
3. Norsk Hydro
4. HP
5. Intel

Ahora bien, si me preguntas por las 5 empresas que, en bruto, proporcionan los mayores dividendos de éste año, sin tener en cuenta el peso en mi cartera, el neto, o su revalorización, serían:
1. China Mobile
2. British American Tobacco
3. National Grid
4. Ambev
5. Yara
6. Japan Topacco (de regalo)


----------



## Tio Pepe (7 Jun 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas Buenas, tengo una duda de hace tiempo a ver si me puedes dar tu opinión. Hace unos años sí que parecía que lo más habitual entre las empresas a la hora de repartir beneficios entre sus accionistas era el reparto de dividendos, pero viendo los últimos años parece que está tomando más fuerza la opción de la recompra de acciones propias.
Por mi parte siempre me ha parecido más interesante las recompras ya que indirectamente incrementan el valor de las acciones y no es necesario pagar impuestos hasta que decides vender parte o el total de la inversión.
Por otro lado los dividendos siempre es un tema atractivo, porque ves una rentabilidad periódica en la inversión, pero con la contrapartida que Hacienda está ahí lista para sacarte tajada. (Por supuesto no hablo de países donde no fiscalicen los dividendos).

Mi pregunta es, ¿existe alguna ventaja por la cuál sea más atractiva la inversión en empresas de dividendos que los que recompran acciones?.

¡Gracias!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Jun 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas Buenas, tengo una duda de hace tiempo a ver si me puedes dar tu opinión. Hace unos años sí que parecía que lo más habitual entre las empresas a la hora de repartir beneficios entre sus accionistas era el reparto de dividendos, pero viendo los últimos años parece que está tomando más fuerza la opción de la recompra de acciones propias.
> Por mi parte siempre me ha parecido más interesante las recompras ya que indirectamente incrementan el valor de las acciones y no es necesario pagar impuestos hasta que decides vender parte o el total de la inversión.
> Por otro lado los dividendos siempre es un tema atractivo, porque ves una rentabilidad periódica en la inversión, pero con la contrapartida que Hacienda está ahí lista para sacarte tajada. (Por supuesto no hablo de países donde no fiscalicen los dividendos).
> 
> ...



Es una buena pregunta que aparece de vez en cuando, tanto en el foro como en privados e incluso en mi vida fuera (no te creerías que soy un ser humano y tengo vida jaja).

Si nos ponemos "impositivos" repartir dividendos es lo peor, pues primero la empresa paga impuestos, y luego los pagas tú. Recomprar acciones es en principio mejor para la empresa, y tú solo pagarías impuestos a la hora de vender esas acciones.

Sin embargo, el "sacrificio" que yo prefiero hacer acquiriendo empresas dividenderas (que también tengo un 15% en empresas que no los dan, por cierto) es porque, si bien confío en las empresas que compro, prefiero ser parte activa de como se usa el dinero que ganan. En otras palabras, al repartir dividendos yo decido si los reinvierto en la empresa, o los uso para comprar otra, o me los gasto en barcos y putas.

Es un poco como la pregunta de si deseas comprar empresas o meterte en ETFs (que también tengo) o indexados (que también tengo), que se resume en el control que quieres tener sobre tus inversiones.

En resumen: Pagas impuestos a cambio de decidir, una o varias veces al año, lo que deseas hacer con los beneficios.


----------



## Octopus (7 Jun 2022)

TARGET se esta poniendo golosota para un primer paquetito.....jeje


----------



## Tio Pepe (7 Jun 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> TARGET se esta poniendo golosota para un primer paquetito.....jeje



Yo el problema que le veo a estas, es que según parece, temiendo los cuellos de botella y la posible falta de suministros y creyendo demanda creciente, acumularon mucho stock.



Y por lo que hace unos días indicaban se estaban preparando para ofrecer descuentos importantes para rebajarlos. Y eso por supuesto significa una bajada del margen de beneficios.

U.S. retailers' ballooning inventories set stage for deep discounts


----------



## Quemado (8 Jun 2022)

Target dijo el día 6 que van a renovar inventarios y que iban a tener uno o dos años de menores beneficios. Literalmente "While these decisions will result in additional costs in the second quarter, we're confident this rapid response will pay off for our business and our shareholders over time"

Enlace: Target Corporation Announces Updated 2022 Plan Focused on Inventory Optimization | Target Corporation


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> TARGET se esta poniendo golosota para un primer paquetito.....jeje





Quemado dijo:


> Target dijo el día 6 que van a renovar inventarios y que iban a tener uno o dos años de menores beneficios. Literalmente "While these decisions will result in additional costs in the second quarter, we're confident this rapid response will pay off for our business and our shareholders over time"
> 
> Enlace: Target Corporation Announces Updated 2022 Plan Focused on Inventory Optimization | Target Corporation



Ok. Vamos a ver target.

- Market cap: 66b
- PE: 11 (no esta mal)
- Cashflow 2b, que es un 50% mas o menos de lo que suelen ganar de media...mal rollo.
- 2.4% de dividendos, que viene a ser menos de un 50% de su cashflow. Osea, se lo pueden permitir.
- Return of invested capital: 13% y pico, no esta mal.
- Recompran acciones, lo cual es bueno.

Excepto por el cashflow, y es algo que esta ocurriendo en todas las empresas del sector, la empresa pinta bien. La pregunta es, ¿cuándo es un buen momento para entrar? Para mi, esta casi casi para entrarle, aunque prefiero verla por debajo de los 130 euros ya que su dividendo es mas bien bajito.

Lo de la optimización del inventario me parece algo muy normal, y de hecho auguro que Target empezará el resubidón a partir del 2023, así que no veo descabellado haber entrado ya y promediar según siga cayendo (si lo hace).

Me parece una buena jugada y la meto en mi lista de futuribles. Gracias por el apunte.


----------



## Octopus (8 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ok. Vamos a ver target.
> 
> - Market cap: 66b
> - PE: 11 (no esta mal)
> ...



Yo creo que a final de año cuando las empresas hayan actualizado beneficios a la coyuntura actual...será plan de sacar el Jet y el rifle de cazar elefantes y pasar una bonita mañana....jejej


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Yo creo que a final de año cuando las empresas hayan actualizado beneficios a la coyuntura actual...será plan de sacar el Jet y el rifle de cazar elefantes y pasar una bonita mañana....jejej



Totalmente deacuerdo, aunque prefiero ir pegando tiritos segun aparezcan los patitos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ok. Vamos a ver target.
> 
> - Market cap: 66b
> - PE: 11 (no esta mal)
> ...



Hago lo mismo, la pongo en punto de mira


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Jun 2022)

Con la subida de Iniditex por los buenos resultados el dividendo, quedaría ahora en el 3 y algo%. 
Sigue estando bien, y los resultados tranquilizarán bastante al mercado... estoy por ampliar algo la posición.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2022)

*GAZTRANSPORT, JD, ENTREGAN DIVIDENDOS*

Empecemos por la francesa. Lógicamente el tema de Ukrania les beneficia horrores, y ésto lo estoy notando en su revalorización de casi un 90%. Ésto quiere decir que su dividendo, siendo un 2.46% en origen, se convierte en un 3.33% neto en mi cartera.

JD.COM, por otro lado, apenas ha subido un 2% en mi cartera, y ya me puedo dar con un canto en los dientes pues ha estado en rojo hasta hace poco. Sus dividendos netos en mi cartera no llegan al 1.5%, pero todo dividendo es bueno para mi cartera.

El objetivo de todo el año hasta Mayo ya se ha cumplido, pero aún estamos en el filo de la navaja sin cargar ni un euro de surplus. Solo con un buen mes de Junio empezaremos a estar por encima de objetivos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Jun 2022)

Para mi ya estan casi casi a punto para meterles mi siguiente paquete, que será el antepenúltimo del año para ésta empresa.


----------



## Octopus (9 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Para mi ya estan casi casi a punto para meterles mi siguiente paquete, que será el antepenúltimo del año para ésta empresa.



Yo le acabo de meter otro paquetito....la compre "cara" hace unas cuantas semanas y llevo un -15 asi que le meto el segundo lote jeje


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Jun 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Yo le acabo de meter otro paquetito....la compre "cara" hace unas cuantas semanas y llevo un -15 asi que le meto el segundo lote jeje



Es una empresa que va a necesitar AÑOS para sacar beneficio de los 20b que han invertido para su planta en EEUU, así que no esperes nada bueno hasta 2024. Pero como yo mismo estoy haciendo lo ideal es irse posicionando poco a poco porque nunca sabes cuando viene el subidón.

Yo ahora mismo estoy cercano al -10%, momento en el cual ampliaré con otro paquete. Y mientras tanto a dividendear, claro.


----------



## Pacoronavirus (9 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es una empresa que va a necesitar AÑOS para sacar beneficio de los 20b que han invertido para su planta en EEUU, así que no esperes nada bueno hasta 2024. Pero como yo mismo estoy haciendo lo ideal es irse posicionando poco a poco porque nunca sabes cuando viene el subidón.
> 
> Yo ahora mismo estoy cercano al -10%, momento en el cual ampliaré con otro paquete. Y mientras tanto a dividendear, claro.



¿Donde tienes marcado el proximo punto de entrada? Porque a mi me está empezando a temblar el dedo ya... 

Me estoy conteniendo un poco por el dato de IPC de mañana y la reunión de la FED de la que viene pero si baja de 40$ hoy no prometo nada


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Jun 2022)

Pacoronavirus dijo:


> ¿Donde tienes marcado el proximo punto de entrada? Porque a mi me está empezando a temblar el dedo ya...
> 
> Me estoy conteniendo un poco por el dato de IPC de mañana y la reunión de la FED de la que viene pero si baja de 40$ hoy no prometo nada



Pues mas o menos casi casi ya.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jun 2022)

*WALGREENS ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Empresa barata por lo que ocurre con la inflación y Ucrania, a la que le llevo perdidos un -1.5%, pero que me entrega de nuevo dividendos netos anualizados del 3.32%.

Es una posición pequeña en mi cartera, pero que espero ampliar si se dan las circunstancias adecuadas.

Apenas hemos sobrepasado los objetivos de Mayo, y aún nos queda un largo recorrido para hacer Junio. Imposible saber ahora mismo si conseguiré mi objetivo final anual.


----------



## jaimegvr (10 Jun 2022)

Si , parece que ya está casi en precios de compra.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jun 2022)

Todavía no...solo ha entrado la puntita.

Intel es la que esta ya en pompa y mostrando el ojete.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Jun 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Si , parece que ya está casi en precios de compra.



Muchas lo están. Ahora mismo el mercado esta ya poniéndose de puta madre para compras gordas. De hecho, voy a meter todavía mas dinero a mi broker para que las rebajas me pillen bien de munición.


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Jun 2022)

138,91 ahora


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2022)

Yo todavía no.


----------



## javac (11 Jun 2022)

Yo atisbo ba a 115


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2022)

Pues Bayer ni la mires, y yo la tengo a +20% y con dividendos (aunque me la quiero quitar de encima por motivos de concentración de posiciones).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2022)

javac dijo:


> Yo atisbo ba a 115



Consejo de amigo: Inversor o trader.

Si crees que 3M es la empresa para tí, métete cuando esté al precio que te parezca razonable, pero no juegues a tratar de buscarla al precio mas barato.

Yo ya tengo a BASF, y 3M me interesa pero ahora con las caidas igual puedo pillarla mas barata, pero si no la pillo me da igual porque ya tengo la que quería.

Me pasa como con Airbus y Boeing. Siempre he querido tener las dos, pero he necesitado dos años entre una y otra.


----------



## javac (11 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Consejo de amigo: Inversor o trader.
> 
> Si crees que 3M es la empresa para tí, métete cuando esté al precio que te parezca razonable, pero no juegues a tratar de buscarla al precio mas barato.
> 
> ...



Tengo acciones de Airbus desde hace 10 años
Tengo acciones de Boeing también, compré otro paquete a 130 , más spr
Mi siguiente paquete, sería a 115, porque no hay más dinero, no por oportunidad. A ese precio, entraría y liquidará otra acción para pagarlo 

He tenido años de no vender acciones, ninguna


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2022)

javac dijo:


> Tengo acciones de Airbus desde hace 10 años
> Tengo acciones de Boeing también, compré otro paquete a 130 , más spr
> Mi siguiente paquete, sería a 115, porque no hay más dinero, no por oportunidad. A ese precio, entraría y liquidará otra acción para pagarlo
> 
> He tenido años de no vender acciones, ninguna



Puto amo. No sé ni que haces aqui 

Mis posiciones estan en verde y Airbus las tengo lejísimos del rojo, así que solo me queda el sueño de que Airbus caiga un -20% mas o algo así....


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Jun 2022)

Dividenderas british:









The 20 best UK dividend stocks to buy in 2022 | Continuously Growing!


The best UK dividends stocks are the ones where you can count on their dividend growth. In good times and in bad times. Check them out!




www.europeandgi.com





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Dividenderas british:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo eso esta muy bien, y eso lo se yo, pero yo quiero que veas lo mio, para que veas que es mas peor.

Tres puntitos:
- Cashflow (sobre todo de operations)
- Deuda
- Recompra/ampliación de acciones

A partir de ahí se monta una tablita y podemos sacar el trigo de la paja. A ver quien se anima.


----------



## edmondrth (12 Jun 2022)

Aquí va mi selección.

Los tres puntitos se los dejo al experto FeministoDeIzquierdas


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Jun 2022)

He metido la puntita en la Aseguradora Linea Directa.
Las he pillado a 1,23 lo que supone un 8% de Dividendo!!!

No se cuanto más puede bajar, pero ya está interesante. Está más cara que la competencia, pero en teoría es una empres mucho mejor por ROIC, cero deuda, etc


----------



## javac (13 Jun 2022)

Múnich re, la preferida por buffet 
O lnc, otra con solera


----------



## javac (13 Jun 2022)

Un poco por encima, paquete a Boeing a 117


----------



## edmondrth (13 Jun 2022)

ETF SDIV | ETF Global X SuperDividend - Investing.com


Toda la información sobre el ETF Global X SuperDividend (SDIV ETF), incluyendo precios, gráficos, análisis, datos históricos, noticias, etc.




m.es.investing.com





Se va poniendo interesante este ETF.

Rentabilidad 11,88% con pago mensual de dividendos.

Aunque su trayectoria bajista da miedo.


----------



## Pacoronavirus (13 Jun 2022)

Yo no me he podido resistir más y he ampliado Intel a 37,77$.

No se si @FeministoDeIzquierdas habrá caído en la tentación también


----------



## Octopus (13 Jun 2022)

edmondrth dijo:


> ETF SDIV | ETF Global X SuperDividend - Investing.com
> 
> 
> Toda la información sobre el ETF Global X SuperDividend (SDIV ETF), incluyendo precios, gráficos, análisis, datos históricos, noticias, etc.
> ...



Yo lo llevo desde hace un mes o asi jejje Le he cargado un poquito mas


----------



## edmondrth (13 Jun 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Yo lo llevo desde hace un mes o asi jejje Le he cargado un poquito mas



Aprovecho para preguntar.

Con Renta4 se puede contratar cotizando en la Bolsa de Milán y así hacerlo en euros.

La cotización actual en euros en la Bolsa de Milán es de 11,196 euros

Si el dividendo mensual que reparte es de 0,10 dólares, equivaldría a 0.096 euros mensual

¿Es correcto?

En cambio aquí dice que el dividendo es semestral, pero no dice cuánto.

Global X SuperDividend UCITS ETF USD Distributing | UDIV | IE00077FRP95 (justetf.com)

Vaya lío.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Octopus (14 Jun 2022)

edmondrth dijo:


> Aprovecho para preguntar.
> 
> Con Renta4 se puede contratar cotizando en la Bolsa de Milán y así hacerlo en euros.
> 
> ...



Así es.Yo llevo mas o menos un mes y no he cobrado nada por tanto debe ser semestral(no suelo fijarme mucho en si reparten mensual,trimestral etc)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Jun 2022)

Pacoronavirus dijo:


> Yo no me he podido resistir más y he ampliado Intel a 37,77$.
> 
> No se si @FeministoDeIzquierdas habrá caído en la tentación también



No, pero le tengo puesto un marcador algo mas abajo.


----------



## rory (14 Jun 2022)

Desde la ignorancia, ¿no contemplais que siga bajando todo?


----------



## javac (14 Jun 2022)

Todo puede bajar más 
La cuestión es si el precio actual es bueno para tu cálculo o no


----------



## Pacoronavirus (14 Jun 2022)

rory dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia, ¿no contemplais que siga bajando todo?



Por supuesto, para eso están las balas en la recámara.

Pero si hay buenas empresas cercanas a sus máximos de rentabilidad hago una entrada. Si sigue bajando ya ampliaré.

Al final es imposible acertar el mínimo...

Y sino se presentan esas oportunidades pues a acumular liquidez...


----------



## javac (15 Jun 2022)

Boeing Stock Soars On Southern Airlines 737 Max Test Flight, Aircraft Demand Bets


"Demand for airplanes is as robust as I’ve ever seen it,' Boeing CEO Dave Calhoun said earlier this week.




www.thestreet.com





China Airlines está haciendo ensayos de pruebas en los 737 Max para ver si puede volver a volarlos
BA sube con esta info


----------



## ddeltonin (15 Jun 2022)

Veo que se habla mucho de Intel, y de las inversiones que está realizando, y os veo muy confiados. Yo a dia de hoy veo que la arquitectura X86(Intel) deja de ser reina indiscutible. La arquitectura ARM, mas simplificada, pero con mucho menos consumo le planta cara, ya no solo en los dispositivos portatiles, sino que en los portatiles de mas prestaciones(laptops) y en ordenadores de sobremesa ( ahí estan los apple M1 y M2) le comen terreno.

Apple abandona Intel, y hasta Microsoft saca sus Windows 10-11 para arquitectura ARM.


----------



## Siruhano (16 Jun 2022)

ddeltonin dijo:


> Veo que se habla mucho de Intel, y de las inversiones que está realizando, y os veo muy confiados. Yo a dia de hoy veo que la arquitectura X86(Intel) deja de ser reina indiscutible. La arquitectura ARM, mas simplificada, pero con mucho menos consumo le planta cara, ya no solo en los dispositivos portatiles, sino que en los portatiles de mas prestaciones(laptops) y en ordenadores de sobremesa ( ahí estan los apple M1 y M2) le comen terreno.
> 
> Apple abandona Intel, y hasta Microsoft saca sus Windows 10-11 para arquitectura ARM.



Intel también produce procesadores ARM.


----------



## Wataru_ (16 Jun 2022)

Buenos días
Tengo una orden para añadir más Philips. Si la bolsa cae más, se cobran dividendos y así aguantamos lo que haga falta. Mis compras están con la vista puesta a 2024.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Jun 2022)

Mi sueño humedo empieza a cumplirse.

- SAP ya esta casi casi donde la quiero.
- BASF a ver si cae mas para meterle.
- E.ON aún necesita bajar para que puedar meterle mas.
- Hamborner necesita aun mucha caida para entrar en mis rojos y poderle meter mas.
- Japan Topacco esta gloriosa.
- Intel necesita caer un poco para poder meterle mas.

Luego tenemos a SIEMENS que empieza a ponerse a tiro entre otras.

A ver si mi parte del mercado cae un 10%-20% mas entre ahora y finales de año y ya me hacen el plan de inversiones para los próximos años.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Jun 2022)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días
> Tengo una orden para añadir más Philips. Si la bolsa cae más, se cobran dividendos y así aguantamos lo que haga falta. Mis compras están con la vista puesta a 2024.



También quiero ampliarla pero tiene que caer mas todavía para que me merezca la pena.

Buenas empresas a precios bajos. Es el sueño del inversor por dividendos.


----------



## edmondrth (16 Jun 2022)

Por estacionalidad y midterm desde el año 1950, vienen caídas haciendo suelo en octubre.

Pero claro, son solo estadísticas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Jun 2022)

rory dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia, ¿no contemplais que siga bajando todo?





edmondrth dijo:


> Por estacionalidad y midterm desde el año 1950, vienen caídas haciendo suelo en octubre.
> 
> Pero claro, son solo estadísticas.



Timing the market...no es mi rollo, la verdad.

Trato de comprar lo que creo que merece la pena. Si luego cae mas, compro mas (como estoy haciendo). Lógicamente me gustaría comprar lo mas barato posible. A veces lo consigo, otras veces no, pero al final lo importante para mi, en éste tipo de cartera, son los dividendos.

Mis dividenderas casi todas han mantenido o (en su gran mayoría) aumentado dividendos. Si alquilo mi apartamento por 600 euros al mes, poco que importa que el mercado diga que mi apartamento vale 100k o 50k porque no pienso venderlo.

En ésta cartera soy cashflow, eso es todo para mi.


----------



## Octopus (16 Jun 2022)

Yo ya paso de complicarme...Puse
Una alerta del Down Jones a 20-22 mil para pillar el segundo paquete de acciones a lo que ya le entre con poquito y después me pondré otra 3 ronda cuando baje a 15-17 mil y repetir recarga..Por supuesto al disponer de tiempo iré monitoreando noticias e indices a diario aunque sea por placer jeje


----------



## Octopus (16 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi sueño humedo empieza a cumplirse.
> 
> - SAP ya esta casi casi donde la quiero.
> - BASF a ver si cae mas para meterle.
> ...



BASF Y COVESTRO que tb la llevo estan haciendo buenos ojitos ya jej pero esperare


----------



## max power (16 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> También quiero ampliarla pero tiene que caer mas todavía para que me merezca la pena.
> 
> Buenas empresas a precios bajos. Es el sueño del inversor por dividendos.



Pues hoy se esta hostiando un 9%

De hecho es el apocalipsis bursatil desde hace unos dias. Ya he vivido varios. No fear.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Jun 2022)

max power dijo:


> Pues hoy se esta hostiando un 9%
> 
> De hecho es el apocalipsis bursatil desde hace unos dias. Ya he vivido varios. No fear.



Absolutely no fear.

Duermo como un niño. Ya postearé los dividendos de la semana mañana cuando vuelva a casa.


----------



## Octopus (16 Jun 2022)

Paciencia y buena caza caballeros Xd


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

*SEMANA DE CHAPARRÓN DE DIVIDENDOS: CHINA MOBILE, IBM, VIATRIS, PING AN*

Esta semana he estado muy liado viajando como un loco por temas laborales, cosa que volverá a repetirse de nuevo en Julio y seguramente muchas mas veces según se tranquilice la pLandemia. No he tenido tiempo de actualizar mi hilo pero me ha llegado una brutal lluvia de dividendos, muchos de ellos que deberían haberse materializado en Mayo pero bueno, mejor tarde que nunca. Empecemos:

- China Mobile. Con un +26% de revalorización en cartera, los chinitos telefónicos me entregan casi un 4% (3.91%) anual neto tras pagar lel derecho de pernada de Mao. Hubiera preferido pasar del 4% pero no me voy a quejar.

- IBM: Los pollavieja de los PCs se la sacan y pegan un viejapollazo encima de la mesa con algo mas de un +56% de revalorización, ofreciendo de paso un muy gostoso 4.65% neto tras pasar por las manos de Biden.

- Viatris: Un paquete que me vino regalado (cuando tenía Pfizer) y al cual no le presto atención. La mantengo porque es de mala educación rechazar un regalo, pero lleva un -22% de pérdidas. Entrega un 2.55% de dividendos y se va con el rabo entre las piernas.

- Ping An: Para joderme la revalorización de China Mobile nos llega Ping An con algo mas de un -9% de pérdidas. Sin embargo, nos entregan un 4.84% en dividendos netos anualizados asi que, teniendo en cuenta los años que llevo con ella, esa caida esta mas que amortizada.

Todos estos dividendos indican que ya hemos pasado los objetivos de Junio y, POR FIN, por primera vez en el año ya podemos decir que entramos en la senda buena. A partir de ahora todo lo que vaya ganando se irá a ayudar a Julio.

También quiero aprovechar para dejar claro que mentiría si dijera que mi cartera esta ahora mucho mejor que a principios de año. Sigo en verde porque tengo pocas de las empresas que lo estan pasando mal. No tengo Amazon ni Netflix ni Facebook ni Google, al menos de momento, así que el hostión del mercado me ha afectado pero bastante menos.

Lo que se plantean ahora son grandes oportunidades. Incluso cojonudas me atrevería a decir. He estado comprando algo del dip, con mucho cuidado, y creo que mis compras se irán incrementando a medida que la bolsa siga en caida libre. Varias empresas (como las alemanas SAP o Siemens) no han entrado en cartera casi de milagro, mientras que otras (como Intel) experimentarán con casi total seguridad una ampliación en mi cartera.

La verdad es que estoy bastante contento con esta crisis. Estoy añadiendo un 30% en cash a mi cuenta de broker para poder aprovechar todo lo que caiga de forma cojonuda, ya que mis cáculos me dicen que la bolsa debería empezar a recuperarse en 2024 y ya será mas difícil encontrar buenos valores. Éste año será clave para montar una cartera dividendera a largo plazo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> BASF Y COVESTRO que tb la llevo estan haciendo buenos ojitos ya jej pero esperare



Covestro no me interesa, pero yo ya estoy con BASF, perdiendo casi un 4% pero tratando de ampliar según vaya cayendo. Para mi es un empresón y me encanta poder tenerla en cartera.


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (18 Jun 2022)

Buenas. Alguien me pone 3 acciones dividenderas optimas y seguras para entrarle o irlas vigilando?. Gracias.


----------



## javac (18 Jun 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> Buenas. Alguien me pone 3 acciones dividenderas optimas y seguras para entrarle o irlas vigilando?. Gracias.



Telefonica, Santander, BBVA y acs 

Las más grandes del Ibex 

Haz los deberes y, compañero


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (18 Jun 2022)

Si pregunto es porque no tengo ni tiempo como hace unos años para investigar y estudiar. No es por no trabajar, al contrario, ojalá tuviera más tiempo para dedicarme a esto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> Buenas. Alguien me pone 3 acciones dividenderas optimas y seguras para entrarle o irlas vigilando?. Gracias.





javac dijo:


> Telefonica, Santander, BBVA y acs
> 
> Las más grandes del Ibex
> 
> Haz los deberes y, compañero



Joder @javac que maldad...

Anda, hazme caso a mi:
- Forum Filatélico.
- Nueva Rumasa.
- Juicyfields.

okok...en serio, a mi no me gusta aconsejar porque no sé las circunstancias personales de quien pide consejo, así que si me autoaconsejara a mi mismo elegiría las siguientes al precio actual o quizás esperando un poco:
- Intel.
- BASF.
- Danone.

¿Por qué? Pues porque son de diferentes paises, diferentes sectores, consolidadas, con buen moat, y afectadas por la situación actual. Casi seguro que caeran aún mas durante el año, y también complementaría con acciones de otras 15 empresas mas o menos, pero me parece un buen comienzo.

Opinión personal y no me hago responsable de nada. Son tres empresas que yo mismo tengo, eso es todo.


----------



## edmondrth (18 Jun 2022)

Os ha faltado poner las más rentables y seguras.

Terra
Popular


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> Si pregunto es porque no tengo ni tiempo como hace unos años para investigar y estudiar. No es por no trabajar, al contrario, ojalá tuviera más tiempo para dedicarme a esto.



Si no tienes tiempo, es que buscas un billete de loteria premiado y de eso no hay.

Invertir en base a consejos de otros, que pueden ser perfectos para ellos, es literalmente jugártelo todo a que ese otro tenga el mismo plan que tú, y cada persona es un mundo.

Mis inversiones en bolsa ya sobrepasan mis beneficios por los alquileres de mis apartamentos, así que ya son una forma seria de ganar dinero, y por eso le dedico tiempo. Pero a mi no me afecta tener un valor a -50%, cosa que igual a otra persona si le afecta. Yo puedo tener mi cartera entera al -80% siempre que sigan dando dividendos, y si no los dan (como le ha pasado a Airbus hasta hace poco) me puedo permitir tenerlos en dique seco. E incluso me puedo permitir venderlas a pérdidas y recuperar esas pérdidas con los impuestos que no pago por beneficios en otras. Pero no sé si ese es tu caso.

BASF me interesa comprarla porque estoy saliendo de Bayer y necesito otra química para tener mi distribución corréctamente, pero no tengo ni idea que como esta tu distribución.

Como digo, para invertir con cabeza es bueno escuchar opiniones pero debes adaptarlas a tu propia situación personal.

*Mi consejo de amigo: Si no tienes tiempo, no te metas o te volverás loco.*


----------



## javac (18 Jun 2022)

A mi de España, según su precio 
Ree
Ele
Iberdrola 

De los usa
american tower 
Realty 
Src

Múnich re


----------



## edmondrth (18 Jun 2022)

Realty Income es la única USA que da dividendo mensual.

A precios actuales tiene casi un 4% de rentabilidad neta anual por dividendo.


----------



## javac (18 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si no tienes tiempo, es que buscas un billete de loteria premiado y de eso no hay.
> 
> Invertir en base a consejos de otros, que pueden ser perfectos para ellos, es literalmente jugártelo todo a que ese otro tenga el mismo plan que tú, y cada persona es un mundo.
> 
> ...



Jugarte tu dinero sin estudiarlo, es un poco arriesgado. 
Solo se invierte el dinero que si lo pierdes todo no pasa nada 

El mayor error es la impaciencia. Es un trabajo a largo plazo contra el aburrimiento 

Como le dije al compañero feminista, no he vendido acciones de Airbus desde hace 10 años. Los colegas con los que empecé a invertir, ya han vendido todos las acciones de Airbus que tenían


----------



## javac (18 Jun 2022)

edmondrth dijo:


> Realty Income es la única USA que da dividendo mensual.
> 
> A precios actuales tiene casi un 4% de rentabilidad neta anual por dividendo.



Ltc, main utf, todas Dan mensualmente


----------



## edmondrth (18 Jun 2022)

javac dijo:


> Ltc, main utf, todas Dan mensualmente



No lo sabía, gracias.


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (18 Jun 2022)

He llevado en el pasado suficientes hostias en esto para ir con criterio propio y no responsabilizar a nadie. Si preguntaba es porque sin pedir consejo, ya voy leyendo muchas opciones y carteras que la gente va poniendo, pero me parecen opciones para gente más avanzada. Solo pedía una síntesis o resumen porque estoy bastante desconectado . Gracias


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jun 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> He llevado en el pasado suficientes hostias en esto para ir con criterio propio y no responsabilizar a nadie. Si preguntaba es porque sin pedir consejo, ya voy leyendo muchas opciones y carteras que la gente va poniendo, pero me parecen opciones para gente más avanzada. Solo pedía una síntesis o resumen porque estoy bastante desconectado . Gracias



Eres una persona amable y veo que vienes sin mala intención, pero entiende que nuestros consejos, aunque parezcan duros, también son bienintencionados. Quitando las bromas no veo ninguna mala intención.

En mi caso, trato de ayudar lo máximo posible compartiendo lo que voy aprendiendo, pero al mismo tiempo no quiero dar cantos de sirena para que la gente invierta donde yo. Por eso siempre verás mis mensajes acompañados de si estoy en verde o en rojo con cada empresa que compro.

Diversificación, estudio, y paciencia. Esos son mis consejos.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (19 Jun 2022)

Estos días está presente esta noticia, ya no por el hecho de ser dividendera, sino por la realidad social.









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Jun 2022)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Estos días está presente esta noticia, ya no por el hecho de ser dividendera, sino por la realidad social.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuidadito con estos temas.

Antes de caer en esos dividendos extra, hay que mirar el endeudamiento y si la empresa luego va a sacar mas acciones (osea, que va a diluir lo que tienes invertido).

Yo solo me fio de dividendos extraordinarios cuando las empresas han hecho un año muy bueno. Por ejemplo, mi querida Norsk Hydro, que tras revalorizarse un 300% nos entregó un neutrón de dividendos. Ahora mismo ha "caido" a un +150% pero que nos quiten lo dividendado.

Si ahora compras Iberdroga, te dan el dividendazo, y luego te tumban la acción, pues igual pierdes mas de lo que has creido ganar. No digo que sea éste el caso pero mejor hacer un estudio previo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Jun 2022)

javac dijo:


> Ltc, main utf, todas Dan mensualmente





edmondrth dijo:


> No lo sabía, gracias.



REPITO:
Antes de meterse en "dividenderas seguras con pagos mensuales" mirad la evolución y si:
- El precio de la acción baja en el tiempo.
- Sacan mas acciones y os diluyen.
- Tienen suficiente cashflow para pagar esos dividendos.

Mucho cuidado con los cantos de sirena dividenderiles.


----------



## Naga2x (20 Jun 2022)

Una pregunta, ¿BASF no está quemando caja? y aparte tiene una deuda del copón. Entiendo que tenga un MOAT, pero no es el primer año quemando caja y con esa deuda... más de 15.000 millonacos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Jun 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿BASF no está quemando caja? y aparte tiene una deuda del copón. Entiendo que tenga un MOAT, pero no es el primer año quemando caja y con esa deuda... más de 15.000 millonacos.



Toda la razón, y en principio no me gusta PEEEERO tiene la protección del MOAT. A una mala puede vender IPs, fábricas, productos, etc...


----------



## julioff79 (21 Jun 2022)

Hola a todos, sigo recientemente el foro, por que fue citado en otro foro de Rankia, muy interesante el contenido, y aun viendo que solo se habla de acciones, me gustaria saber vuestra opinion sobre un fondo de reparto mensual, 
Allianz Income and Growth AM (H2-EUR)
ISIN LU0913601281
He estado intentanto mirar la cartera en morningstar y en la pagina de Allianz, y solo salen las 10 primeras posiciones de hace 3 meses,que solo son el 12%.
Ahora mismo casi esta en precio de covid, y por los 5 centimos por participacion/mes esta en un poco mas de un 8% de rentabilidad, la comision es de un 1,5, aunque hay una clae limpia 0,95.
Cualquier analisis, opinion o critica es bien recibido.
Nunca he invertido en acciones dividendos fuera del ibex ,como es a nivel fiscal en la UE o USA? Donde hay doble imposicion?
Muchas gracias anticipadas


----------



## max power (21 Jun 2022)

En UK no se paga por los divis. 
En USA el 15%
En europa varia. Alemania algo asi como el 26%
A eso sumale lo de hacienda aqui.

Si ha convenio de doble imposicion baja la retencion, pero es un follon pedirlo. Solo si es mucho dinero vale la pena.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Jun 2022)

julioff79 dijo:


> Hola a todos, sigo recientemente el foro, por que fue citado en otro foro de Rankia, muy interesante el contenido, y aun viendo que solo se habla de acciones, me gustaria saber vuestra opinion sobre un fondo de reparto mensual,
> Allianz Income and Growth AM (H2-EUR)
> ISIN LU0913601281
> He estado intentanto mirar la cartera en morningstar y en la pagina de Allianz, y solo salen las 10 primeras posiciones de hace 3 meses,que solo son el 12%.
> ...



Mi opinión personal es que ése tipo de productos solo merece la pena para un plan de pensiones. ¿Por qué? Pues porque yo puedo comprar los 10 valores mas gordos de ese fondo y ahorrarme la comisión. 

Básicamente sacrifico la comodidad de que un fondo me administre las acciones a cambio de esa comisión.

*En un plan de pensiones no pagas impuestos por los divis ya que puedes hacerlos acumulativos y aplicar el "poder del dividendo compuesto".
*
PS: No sabía que me había hecho famoso en Rankia. Curioso.


----------



## julioff79 (21 Jun 2022)

max power dijo:


> En UK no se paga por los divis.
> En USA el 15%
> En europa varia. Alemania algo asi como el 26%
> A eso sumale lo de hacienda aqui.
> ...



Muchas gracias, no es el caso lo de mucho dinero


----------



## julioff79 (21 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi opinión personal es que ése tipo de productos solo merece la pena para un plan de pensiones. ¿Por qué? Pues porque yo puedo comprar los 10 valores mas gordos de ese fondo y ahorrarme la comisión.
> 
> Básicamente sacrifico la comodidad de que un fondo me administre las acciones a cambio de esa comisión.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
Para el plan de pensiones tengo un indexado al SP500 desde hace años y muy contento.
Lo preguntaba como.un medio de tener una renta mensual, y una parte pequeña( 15/20%) de mis ingresos mensuales, 
Lo de las 10 principales posiciones solo representan el 12%, tiene 122 posiciones en renta variable y 262 en renta fija....
No ves sacrificar esa comision a cambio de la comodidad del analisis de acciones delegado?
Aparte del ahorro de la compra/venta de acciones/ETFs, y la posiblidad del traspaso sin costes fiscales.
Que plataforma usas para la compraventa de acciones?
Gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## edmondrth (21 Jun 2022)

Y por qué un fondo de inversión?

tienes ETF con reparto de dividendos y cobran la mitad en comisiones.

respecto al broker, mírate Trade Republic para acciones y ETF.

Degiro tampoco está mal. Tienes que fijarte en la comisión por cambio de divisa.


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (21 Jun 2022)

Hola, tengo entendido que la doble imposicion puede recuperarse al hacer la declaracion de la renta, creo que es asi.? Hay limite, cual es?


----------



## edmondrth (21 Jun 2022)

Cómo evitar la doble imposición si inviertes en el extranjero


La doble imposición afecta a las acciones de empresas internacionales y sus dividendos. Así es como puedes recuperar lo que te han rentenido de más.




www.businessinsider.es


----------



## nada2 (21 Jun 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> Hola, tengo entendido que la doble imposicion puede recuperarse al hacer la declaracion de la renta, creo que es asi.? Hay limite, cual es?



El límite es lo que cobre la hacienda española ceo, si en el otro pais te han retenido más, pues pierdes la diferencia.
No estoy seguro.


----------



## julioff79 (22 Jun 2022)

edmondrth dijo:


> Y por qué un fondo de inversión?
> 
> tienes ETF con reparto de dividendos y cobran la mitad en comisiones.
> 
> ...



No se de ningun ETF de venta aqui, para evitar la doble imposicion, y que de un 8% o similar( 5,6,7 %...) de rentabilidad en rentas mensuales, si hay una pagina o lista o sabes indicarme alguno, te estaria muy agradecido.
Una de las razones de un fondo es la del traspaso sin coste, y ahorrarme la comisiones de compraventa de los ETFs.
Estoy abierto a cualquier sugerencia/idea/estrategia que me digais.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Jun 2022)

rory dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia, ¿no contemplais que siga bajando todo?



No porque hacer DCA enmedio de un cambio de paradigma monetario mundial es la saluC y lo más mejó 

Me lo ha dicho el lobo de guolstrí en el.bar


----------



## julioff79 (22 Jun 2022)

edmondrth dijo:


> Cómo evitar la doble imposición si inviertes en el extranjero
> 
> 
> La doble imposición afecta a las acciones de empresas internacionales y sus dividendos. Así es como puedes recuperar lo que te han rentenido de más.
> ...



Muchas gracias


----------



## julioff79 (22 Jun 2022)

Pues tuve años el SP500 naranja de ING y hace un par de años lo pase a un Vanguard en Myinvestor similar *Vanguard U.S. 500 Stock Index Fund EUR Acc 
ISIN IE0032126645
por el tema de comisiones 1,5% frente 0,1%.

Lo bueno de ING es que puedes utilizar el PP como si fuera un deposito al 3%, en junio y Diciembre te pagan el 1,5% por llevarles el plan y tenerlo 2 meses, pagan en marzo y agosto la bonificacion.
Lo tengo esos 2 meses y lo vuelvo a cambiar a myinvestor y a final de año lo mismo.
No es mucho pero para lo que dan los bancos esta bien *


----------



## julioff79 (22 Jun 2022)

Plan de Pensiones ,


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (22 Jun 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> Hola, tengo entendido que la doble imposicion puede recuperarse al hacer la declaracion de la renta, creo que es asi.? Hay limite, cual es?



Hacienda te devuelve el 15% de lo que te hayan cobrado en el país de origen si lo reflejas en una casilla de la declaración que no recuerdo ahora su número.
Depende del país varía.
Por ejemplo Holanda retiene el 15, así que hacienda te lo devuelve íntegro y te cobra el 19 como si la acción fuese española.
Alemania tiene el 20ytantos, hacienda te devolverá el 15 y el resto lo puedes reclamar a Alemania, pero eso es ya más complicado.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (22 Jun 2022)

julioff79 dijo:


> Pues tuve años el SP500 naranja de ING y hace un par de años lo pase a un Vanguard en Myinvestor similar *Vanguard U.S. 500 Stock Index Fund EUR Acc
> ISIN IE0032126645
> por el tema de comisiones 1,5% frente 0,1%.
> 
> ...



Ese mismo fondo de Vanguard lo tengo yo contratado en la Caixa también con 0,1%de comisión.


----------



## Octopus (23 Jun 2022)

BASF en cuanto toque los 38-40 le meto otro misilito.Bendita subnormalidad Otanera de sancionar a TiTo Vladimiro jojojo


----------



## Naga2x (23 Jun 2022)

Lo mismo de aquí se pueden sacar unas cuantas dividenderas con rebajas este año con el pánico de la gente.


----------



## Octopus (23 Jun 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Lo mismo de aquí se pueden sacar unas cuantas dividenderas con rebajas este año con el pánico de la gente.



Tb tenia en cuenta lo de Ray Dallio....todo ayuda hamijo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Jun 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Lo mismo de aquí se pueden sacar unas cuantas dividenderas con rebajas este año con el pánico de la gente.



Tengo un par de ellas en cartera, y diría que mas o menos la mitad en observación, precísamente por el pánico del que hablas.

Ray Dalio ayudando a los dividenderos ¡que buen chaval!


----------



## Octopus (23 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tengo un par de ellas en cartera, y diría que mas o menos la mitad en observación, precísamente por el pánico del que hablas.
> 
> Ray Dalio ayudando a los dividenderos ¡que buen chaval!



Es MU salao el shaval


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Jun 2022)

@Octopus y @Naga2x me encanta ver como vais captando de que va el juego.

Ray Dalio es un puto amo, muy bueno en macro, pero también es un trader que se debe a sus clientes. Osea, él compra o vende en función a hacer mucho dinero con un evento en un futuro a corto plazo, y de hecho es un market-maker capaz de hacer subir o bajar una acción en función a lo que diga. Le pasa como a Warrn Buffett, vamos.

Pero si te pones a mirar entre líneas puedes ver que esos shorts se convierten en oportunidades para un buen inversor. Pongamos a SAP como ejemplo: ¿Quién en su sano juicio diría que SAP se va a la bancarrota? ¿Sabes los BIllones (con B) que constaría cambiar el ERP de una empresa que ya va con SAP, sin contar con los proveedores, enseñar a los empleados, etc...?

¿Qué deuda tiene SAP? ¿Qué problemas tiene? Casi 30B en revenue y si, gastos puntuales, pero esta de puta madre comparada con el resto. Entonces, ¿de qué estamos hablando? Y me autorespondo: De que a nivel macro vamos a tener ralentización y ésto afectará a empresas como SAP. ¿Y después qué? Pues vuelta a beneficios. Pero esos vendrán descontados en el siguiente ciclo, así que o entras ahora en el momento pánico y te comes mas caidas (promediando) o te quedas fuera de un empresón que no vas a ver a ese precio hasta que pasen al menos 7 años.

Ray Dalio nos esta haciendo regalos a todos los que lo queramos ver. De hecho, casi casi voy a poner el 80% de esa lista en mi foco.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Jun 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Lo mismo de aquí se pueden sacar unas cuantas dividenderas con rebajas este año con el pánico de la gente.



veo dolor en ASML 

son practicamente funcionarios los trabajadores de la sede de Veldhoven 
una vez me dijeron que tenian hasta su propio banco y que les daban hipotecas con condiciones brutales.porque aportaban acciones como colateral 

solo falta que invadan Taiwán y los microchís se van a ir a tomar por culo xD


----------



## Ungaunga (23 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> veo dolor en ASML
> 
> son practicamente funcionarios los trabajadores de la sede de Veldhoven
> una vez me dijeron que tenian hasta su propio banco y que les daban hipotecas con condiciones brutales.porque aportaban acciones como colateral
> ...



Quita quita, que metí la puntita en ASML y TSMC y me hundes el 0,3% de mi cartera.


----------



## Ungaunga (23 Jun 2022)

No estáis comentando las grandes financieras americanas, Trow, Blackrock, Moody's y SPGI.

Llevan un hostión de espanto y simplemente se dedican a cobrar mientras el dinero de otros pasan por sus manos.


----------



## max power (23 Jun 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> No estáis comentando las grandes financieras americanas, Trow, Blackrock, Moody's y SPGI.
> 
> Llevan un hostión de espanto y simplemente se dedican a cobrar mientras el dinero de otros pasan por sus manos.



Yo me meti un poco a TROW hara dos meses. 

En cuanto a financieras (esta UK), que opinais de Ashmore group?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Jun 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Quita quita, que metí la puntita en ASML y TSMC y me hundes el 0,3% de mi cartera.



¿Yo? ¿ASML?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Jun 2022)

max power dijo:


> Yo me meti un poco a TROW hara dos meses.
> 
> En cuanto a financieras (esta UK), que opinais de Ashmore group?



A Trow la he empezado a mirar pero no esta "a un throw"


----------



## max power (23 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A Trow la he empezado a mirar pero no esta "a un throw"



A que precio le lanzarias un misilito?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Jun 2022)

Por debajo de 100.


----------



## Nationwww (24 Jun 2022)

No toco el Ibex ni con un palo...


----------



## Siruhano (27 Jun 2022)

Feministodeizquierdas una pregunta: con que broker operas? 
lo digo sobre todo por china Mobile


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Jun 2022)

Siruhano dijo:


> Feministodeizquierdas una pregunta: con que broker operas?
> lo digo sobre todo por china Mobile



Ahora mismo estoy en Alemania y opero con Traderepublic.

Contento en general. Es un operador que busca traders así que para los inversores a largo plazo nos es bastante barato, pero tienes que tener cuidado con el spread (con éste y con todos).


----------



## javac (27 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ahora mismo estoy en Alemania y opero con Traderepublic.
> 
> Contento en general. Es un operador que busca traders así que para los inversores a largo plazo nos es bastante barato, pero tienes que tener cuidado con el spread (con éste y con todos).



Mejor trade republic que degiro?
Tiene mejor cambio divisa que ib o degiro?
Para pocas operaciones al año


----------



## edmondrth (27 Jun 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas

Sabes si Trade Republic retiene un 30% o un 15% en los Usa REIT?


Supongo que para el resto de dividendos Usa, la retención es automática del 15%

La retención por dividendos canadienses es del 25% o del 15%?

La información fiscal es clara para hacer la Renta?

saludos.


----------



## comors (29 Jun 2022)

Menudo bajonazo hoy

Llegando o casi igualando el mismo nivel que el minimo de la pandemia


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Jun 2022)

comors dijo:


> Menudo bajonazo hoy
> 
> Llegando o casi igualando el mismo nivel que el minimo de la pandemia



Tengo casi todas las que hay ahí menos 3M que está ya casi casi donde yo la quiero.

*Por cierto, un pronóstico de esos de bola de cristal: Cuando caiga Apple, caerá todo.*

PS: No tengo Apple en mi cartera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Jun 2022)

javac dijo:


> Mejor trade republic que degiro?
> Tiene mejor cambio divisa que ib o degiro?
> Para pocas operaciones al año



Yo simplemente no me fio de Degiro porque han hecho cosas raras. Pero para pocas operaciones no vas a notar la diferencia.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Jun 2022)

edmondrth dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas
> 
> Sabes si Trade Republic retiene un 30% o un 15% en los Usa REIT?
> 
> ...



1. USA REIT = 15%
2. Canadienses ni idea porque no llevo Canadá en mi cartera.
3. Mis temas fiscales los lleva una empresa porque tengo varias inversiones, así que no sabría ayudarte, lo siento. A ver si algún forero misericordioso te puede ayudar.


----------



## ddeltonin (29 Jun 2022)

Veo que estais haciendo acopio de titulos en rangos de precios que os son atractivos para vosotros. Me surge la duda, ya que esto acaba de empezar, son 6 meses en donde el cambio de ciclo se puede ver claramente. Todo este 2022 y 2023 van a ser años duros y donde se van a ver oportunidades mas claras que en estos 6 meses o eso creo yo. Mi duda es si esto lo teneis en cuenta o no os importa, porque la impresion que veo es que ya estais entrando algunos con fuerza y no se si dais por sentado que no va a ser tan grave.


----------



## rioskunk (29 Jun 2022)

clicktrader que os parece


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Jun 2022)

ddeltonin dijo:


> Veo que estais haciendo acopio de titulos en rangos de precios que os son atractivos para vosotros. Me surge la duda, ya que esto acaba de empezar, son 6 meses en donde el cambio de ciclo se puede ver claramente. Todo este 2022 y 2023 van a ser años duros y donde se van a ver oportunidades mas claras que en estos 6 meses o eso creo yo. Mi duda es si esto lo teneis en cuenta o no os importa, porque la impresion que veo es que ya estais entrando algunos con fuerza y no se si dais por sentado que no va a ser tan grave.



Esta claro que estamos en un periodo bajista. Osea, el momento ideal y soñado del inversor por dividendos.

El problema es que no sabemos si fue en 2020, 2021, o será en 2022 o 2023. Ejemplo: Mis Norsk Hydro, compradas en 2020, siguen a +150%. Las compré a un precio que me pareció cojonudo y "acerté", pero aunque ahora mismo estuvieran a -50% me daría igual porque las compré a un buen precio.

Yo no entro a nada con fuerza. Mi filosofía es:
1. Calculo el total de lo que voy a invertir en el ciclo (unos 7 años). Divido esa cantidad entre 7.
2. Trato de buscar unas 50-100 empresas de distintos sectores y paises para tener una cartera diversificada.
3. Según las empresas elegidas se ponen a tiro (osea, a un precio que yo creo acertado basado en fundamentales), las voy comprando. A ese periodo le llamo "expansión". A cada empresa le meto un paquete (vamos a decir, por ejemplo, 1000 euros).
4. Si la empresa cae de precio, y los motivos de mi decisión de compra no han cambiado, voy promediando y metiéndole mas paquetes. Al mismo tiempo, las empresas que no se comportan como yo esperaba, o tienen algun riesgo, las suelo soltar con antelación. Por ejemplo, éste año me he quitado Pfizer por riesgo a que de aqui a un par de años se meta en temas judiciales por las vacunas. Es un periodo de "confirmación" y al final acabo con unas 30 empresas.
5. Voy manteniendo esas 30 empresas hasta que se acerque el siguiente ciclo (en éste caso es 2027), momento en el que pongo un stop-loss a la cartera entera. A veces me salta entera (como me pasó en 2020), y otras veces me salta parcialmente.

Lo que NUNCA hago es meter de un golpe muchos paquetes en una sola empresa, ni cada año tengo un máximo de paquetes por empresa. Por ejemplo, si éste año mi máximo son 10k por empresa, independientemente de lo que ocurra cuando llego a ese límite ya no meto mas.

Obviamente no sigo esto al 100%. Si aparece una oportunidad única le meto mano. Pero mas o menos éste es mi sistema.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Jun 2022)

ddeltonin dijo:


> Veo que estais haciendo acopio de titulos en rangos de precios que os son atractivos para vosotros. Me surge la duda, ya que esto acaba de empezar, son 6 meses en donde el cambio de ciclo se puede ver claramente. Todo este 2022 y 2023 van a ser años duros y donde se van a ver oportunidades mas claras que en estos 6 meses o eso creo yo. Mi duda es si esto lo teneis en cuenta o no os importa, porque la impresion que veo es que ya estais entrando algunos con fuerza y no se si dais por sentado que no va a ser tan grave.



Tu duda es común, y me alegra que hayas caido en gracia en éste hilo porque a lo mejor te vamos a ahorrar muchos lloros. Ojalá en un año vuelvas para darnos las gracias por los consejos que vas a ir leyendo aqui.

*Primer consejo: Decide si quieres ser inversor o trader (no hay nada de malo en ser uno o lo otro)*
- Trader: Todo lo que te importa es el precio de la acción. Comprar abajo y vender arriba.
- Inversor: Asumes el hecho real de que estas comprando parte de una empresa, que es como comprar un coche o una casa.

Éste hilo es de inversores, así que mientras es cierto es que mejor comprar una casa barata que cara, como vas a vivir en ella tampoco es que te importe si has pagado de mas.

*Segundo consejo: Si eres inversor, diversificar y hacer las cosas poco a poco*
Divide tu inversión en 20 o 30 empresas, y en cada empresa vé metiendo "paquetes" de un 10% de lo que le tengas asignado cada vez. Por ejemplo, si tienes 30k a cada empresa le toca 3k. Divide esos 3k en bloques de 500 euros y cada vez que esté bien de precio le metes uno. Si baja, le metes otro, y si sube, te esperas. Los números los cambias según tu propia situación, pero en ningún caso metas todo de golpe en ningún sitio por muy seguro que estés.

*Tercer consejo: Ni Warren Buffett sabe lo que va a hacer el mercado, mucho menos nosotros*
Desde el 2019 vengo avisando de que en Marzo del 2022 vendría el guano. No porque tenga bola de cristal sino por datos macro. El guano va a durar (según macro) hasta Q1-Q2 2023. Pues bien, aun así, con macro en la mano, estos datos los uso como "hoja general de guía".

¿Cómo "crees" que en 6 meses habrá oportunidades mas claras? Ni Warren Buffett lo sabe. Pero lo que si puedes saber es a analizar empresas, y si estan bien de precio comprarlas. Algunas las comprarás mucho mas baratas que nadie. Otras las comprarás demasiado caras. Pero si son empresas de calidad eventualmente (hablo de años) encontrarán su valor.

EJEMPLO: Yo soy un talibán de intel. Me parece un empresón y a dia de hoy la tengo a -10%. ¿Me preocupa? PARA NADA. ¿Por qué? Pues porque Intel tiene ese valor porque estan invirtiendo 2 BILLONES en una planta de microchips en USA. A poco que esté funcionando (2024 mas o menos) su precio subirá. ¿Cómo estoy tan seguro? Pues porque Intel tiene una posición financiera muy saneada y un moat (Intel/AMD) cojonudo. Aun así, mi posición en Intel es un 3.15% de mi cartera, y mi sueño es que su valor siga cayendo para llevarla al 5-10% de mi cartera.

¿Me puedo equivocar con Intel? TOTALMENTE. Por eso tengo otras 49 como ella. Si me equivoco en todas mejor me dedico a otra cosa, pero afortunadamente no es mi caso.

Así que mi consejo es pues: Compra lo que veas a buen precio y entiendas (o lo hayas estudiado bien).

*Último consejo: Aprende a leer los datos de una empresa*
Imprescindible saber leer una historia con los siguientes personajes:
- PER (según el sector y su fase de crecimiento debe ser muy distinto).
- Diferencia entre "Revenue" y "Profit", o si lo prefieres "Operating Revenue" y "Net Income".
- Balance sheet, Income Statement, Cash flow (yo me haría un cursillo de contabilidad).
- La relación entre Operating Cash Flow y la deuda a largo plazo.
- El moat de la empresa y su situación geopolítica.
- Disolución de acciones.


----------



## max power (30 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 1. USA REIT = 15%
> 2. Canadienses ni idea porque no llevo Canadá en mi cartera.
> 3. Mis temas fiscales los lleva una empresa porque tengo varias inversiones, así que no sabría ayudarte, lo siento. A ver si algún forero misericordioso te puede ayudar.



Canadá alrededor del 25%. Lo se porque he llevado Pembinas.


----------



## Siruhano (30 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tu duda es común, y me alegra que hayas caido en gracia en éste hilo porque a lo mejor te vamos a ahorrar muchos lloros. Ojalá en un año vuelvas para darnos las gracias por los consejos que vas a ir leyendo aqui.
> 
> *Primer consejo: Decide si quieres ser inversor o trader (no hay nada de malo en ser uno o lo otro)*
> - Trader: Todo lo que te importa es el precio de la acción. Comprar abajo y vender arriba.
> ...



Buenos días.
Voy a hacer un poco de abogado del diablo.

Aunque queramos ser inversores, ser inversor implica igualmente ser trader; ya que todos tenemos acciones que esperamos que baje su valor para comprarla.

Por Ejemplo nombraste ayer 3M, o hace poco también TROWE en este mismo hilo esperando a cierto valor para entrarle.

Yo aunque soy nuevo en la inversión, estoy aprendiendo mucho de estos hilos de burbuja y otros foros.

Mi opinión (aunque soy inexperto) es que a las bolsas le quedan caída todavía, y esperaría probablemente a final de año (noviembre-diciembre) para reevaluar la situación y ver si meto un dinero en acciones, aunque es verdad que hay acciones que me está costando no entrarles ya (Basf, Bayer, mercedes Benz, Intel,3m, danone, ACS, johnson and johnson,lafargeholcim…), lo mismo me equivoco y pierdo la oportunidad.

por ultimo enhorabuena por estos hilos a todos los participantes ya que creo que son de calidad


----------



## Perhaps (30 Jun 2022)

Siruhano dijo:


> Aunque queramos ser inversores, ser inversor implica igualmente ser trader; ya que todos tenemos acciones que esperamos que baje su valor para comprarla.



Yo también lo veo así. Todo inversor es trader, o mejor dicho, tiene algo de especulador, pero no por el sentido de sacar un beneficio en una futura venta, sino por intentar buscar el precio justo, es decir, no comprar sobrevalorado.

De la misma manera que cuando compras una vivienda para vivir, deberías analizar(especular) si se tendrá comunicaciones por carretera, nuevas estaciones de transporte público, colegios, ruidos, etc... para saber si estás pagando un buen precio o no.

Pero al reves no siempre es así, un especulador no tiene por que ser un inversor. Es decir, con el ejemplo de la burbuja inmobiliaria, sería comprar un piso sobre plano para al cabo de 6 meses revenderlo a otro antes de la escritura.


----------



## max power (30 Jun 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas...tu alter ego:


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Jun 2022)

Mi broker solo me penaliza el spread (como todos). Solo pago 1 euro por operación. Y hay brokers que solo te cobran una cantidad al mes por mantenimiento, hagas las operaciones que hagas.

Por eso es bueno ser inversor y no trader. Yo hago muy pocas operaciones, solo cuando el mercado esta listo.


----------



## Ryu (1 Jul 2022)

Qué empresas top tienes en tu cartera?

Comparto esta forma de invertir desde hace años. Hace tiempo estaba más metido, aunque solo en el Ibex 35. Por aquel entonces Santander y Repsol eras los que más dividendoa daban. No sé cómo estará la cosa ahora.

Qué blog o revistas seguís para estar al día? En qué webs consultais los datos de las empresas? Creo que para acceder a según cuáles hay que pagar.


----------



## max power (1 Jul 2022)

Ryu dijo:


> Qué empresas top tienes en tu cartera?
> 
> Comparto esta forma de invertir desde hace años. Hace tiempo estaba más metido, aunque solo en el Ibex 35. Por aquel entonces Santander y Repsol eras los que más dividendoa daban. No sé cómo estará la cosa ahora.
> 
> Qué blog o revistas seguís para estar al día? En qué webs consultais los datos de las empresas? Creo que para acceder a según cuáles hay que pagar.



Yo utilizo la app de Simply Wall Street. Tiene tres niveles. El primero es gratis. Los otros dos de pago.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Jul 2022)

Ryu dijo:


> Qué empresas top tienes en tu cartera?
> 
> Comparto esta forma de invertir desde hace años. Hace tiempo estaba más metido, aunque solo en el Ibex 35. Por aquel entonces Santander y Repsol eras los que más dividendoa daban. No sé cómo estará la cosa ahora.
> 
> Qué blog o revistas seguís para estar al día? En qué webs consultais los datos de las empresas? Creo que para acceder a según cuáles hay que pagar.



Yo tengo unas 50 empresas, quizás algo mas. Empresas "top" conocidas las puedes ver cada vez que vienen dividendos, pues los pongo aqui, pero te pongo cinco de mis mas queridas:
- Intel
- Brystol-Myers
- Glaxo
- HP
- RWE

Mi mas amada es Norsk Hydro porque me encanta lo que hacen, aunque les han dado una buena paliza éste mes.

Webs tengo subscripción a Morningstar, Bloomberg, y Financial Times. Pago por ello.

De gratuitas recomiendo Macrotrends.


----------



## Nationwww (1 Jul 2022)

Incremento Intel...a PER 6 es un bombón...


----------



## ddeltonin (1 Jul 2022)

Gracias por la respuesta tan elaborada @*FeministoDeIzquierdas*

A dia de hoy estoy haciendo un curso de inversor por dividendos en Value School.

La verdad que el ponerme a entender como funciona los estados de flujo de caja, revisar la deuda,... bueno mil cosas. Esta tarde por primera vez he visto como poder ver la media movil de mil sesiones en una pagina que solo conocia de oidas, tradingview. Y mira que trabajo con la contabilidad en mi trabajo, pero descubrir y entender los estados de flujos de caja es una cosas que nunca le he prestado atención( en las pymes no es obligatorio) es una cosa que me ha llamado mucho la atencion. A modo de ejemplo pongo este video, que aunque muy sencillito, sirve para luego meterse en arina, de menos a mas, por si a alguien le interesa:



Pero como indicaba en mi post anterior, la verdad es que hay que tener estomago para comprar algo cuando sabes que la semana que viene se puede devaluar un 10%.

Tomo nota de todos los puntos que indicas, mil gracias.


----------



## Ciclosano (2 Jul 2022)

Nationwww dijo:


> Incremento Intel...a PER 6 es un bombón...



¿Y como puede ser que esté a per 6 y que no se esté comprando a manos llenas? Es algo que no entiendo, en un mercado tan competitivo y una empresa tan importante, como puede ser que esté supuestamente tan infravalorada.

Soy totalmente novato y voy mirando cosas a ver si aprendo algo. Mirando las previsiones de intel:









Anuncio de resultados de Intel - Investing.com


Consulte las últimas publicaciones de beneficios, facturación e informes financieros de Intel (INTC), así como el calendario de próximos anuncios.




es.investing.com
 




Veo que el beneficio por acción, teniendo unos ingresos parecidos va disminuyendo cada trimestre. Aun no tengo conocimientos del por qué. ¿Podría ser por utilizar parte de los beneficios en la inversión de la fábrica en Alemania? ¿Financiación más cara?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Jul 2022)

Ciclosano dijo:


> ¿Y como puede ser que esté a per 6 y que no se esté comprando a manos llenas? Es algo que no entiendo, en un mercado tan competitivo y una empresa tan importante, como puede ser que esté supuestamente tan infravalorada.
> 
> Soy totalmente novato y voy mirando cosas a ver si aprendo algo. Mirando las previsiones de intel:
> 
> ...



Sencillo.

El mercado esta petado de traders. De hecho, hay mas traders que inversores. Y hay muchos hedge funds.

Los traders no saben esperar a que Intel se ponga a hacer microchips en 2024. Los hedge funds no pueden esperar porque si no sus inversores se largan. Warren Buffet y Peter Lynch esperaron AÑOS en sus mejores movimientos porque ellos si sabían y podían esperar.

Por eso cuando Intel tiene que dar un paso atrás (inversión gorda en fábricas) para dar dos pasos al frente ellos no quieren esperar, y al ser ellos mayoría, pues quienes podemos esperar tenemos que aguantar el empujón hacia abajo. Eso si, mientras esperamos podemos ir aumentando posiciones y cuando pega el subidón beneficiarnos.

Y ésto no es algo que me saco de la polla. Solo hay que seguir la trayectoria de Buffett or Lynch. Mira cuanto hace que Buffett compro Geico, por ejemplo.

El inversor juega al revés que el trader, y por eso resulta contraintuitivo. El inversor invierte en tiempos chungos, y no se mueve en tiempos de bonanza. Invierte mirando el valor de la empresa y no el valor de la acción. Y suele estar "aparentemente" equivocado durante muuuucho tiempo. Mirad por ejemplo las putas que le hicieron pasar al pobre de Lynch Taco Bell...


----------



## qbit (3 Jul 2022)

Tengo una pregunta. Veo en este screener buscando por cotización en dólares que hay bastantes empresas con una rentabilidad por dividendo > 10%, como Rio Tinto (18%) o Petroleo Brasileiro (20%). ¿Son chollos o es que no son de fiar porque hay mucho riesgo? O es que estoy mirando algo mal que podría ser a estas horas de la noche:






GlobalAnalyst de IBKR | Interactive Brokers LLC


GlobalAnalyst de IBKR es una herramienta poderosa para realizar la debida diligencia sobre métricas de valoración de las empresas. Descubra acciones subvaloradas en todo el mundo.




www.interactivebrokers.com





Mercedes-Benz, 9'05%.  No creo que esta tenga mucho riesgo.


----------



## qbit (3 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Primer consejo: Decide si quieres ser inversor o trader (no hay nada de malo en ser uno o lo otro)*



Las dos cosas.


----------



## edmondrth (3 Jul 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta. Veo en este screener buscando por cotización en dólares que hay bastantes empresas con una rentabilidad por dividendo > 10%, como Rio Tinto (18%) o Petroleo Brasileiro (20%). ¿Son chollos o es que no son de fiar porque hay mucho riesgo? O es que estoy mirando algo mal que podría ser a estas horas de la noche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues mira esta lista de USA Reit, la ordenas por dividendos y alucina con la rentabilidad.









Dividend.com


As of [Today.skip_weekends]. A real estate investment trust (REIT) is a company that owns, operates or finances income-generating real estate across a range of industries. REITs operate in the industrial, mortgage, residential and healthcare sub industrie




www.dividend.com


----------



## Naga2x (3 Jul 2022)

Si el dividendo a nivel absoluto se mantiene pero la cotización baja, el yield aumenta, si no recuerdo mal. Mientras sea por valor de la acción no hay problema (ahora todo está cayendo a plomo), si es un tema de fundamentales ahí sí que hay que ir con ojo.


----------



## Panko21 (3 Jul 2022)

Como veis Mapfre o 3M tengo un tirillo de 1000 listo...


----------



## Siruhano (3 Jul 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Como veis Mapfre o 3M tengo un tirillo de 1000 listo...



3m
Buena empresa. Múltiples productos usados en muchas aplicaciones (parecida a honneywell).
Se está poniendo barata. Yo tengo pendiente entrarle nuevamente si baja de 90. Aunque me está costando esperar hasta esa cifra….


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (3 Jul 2022)

En primer lugar dar mi más sincera enhorabuena a @FeministoDeIzquierdas así como al resto de participantes activos de este hilo (algunos habréis visto la cantidad de Thanks que os han ido llegando de mi parte a medida que voy leyendo con detenimiento las páginas).

Siempre me había movido en el tema de los metales y los fondos, en su día (muy pollo yo, invertí en dominios web... y aunque funcionó, tal vez debería haber comprado acciones de Google, Apple, Intel y algunos bitcoins a precios de saldo. Hoy podría estar escribiendo desde las Maldivas, pero no es el caso jajjajajajja).

El tema es que quiero tener una jubilación digna y ha llegado el momento de invertir en Bolsa, concretamente en acciones de empresas que conozco, me gustan y/o que tras estudiarlas las veo fuertes, solventes y con futuro.

Obviamente dentro de ese esquema empresarial entra las empresas que pagan dividendos, pues cono hien se repite a lo largo del hilo, las empresas que entregan dividendos son empresas que deben hacer bien los deberes.

Así pues dar las gracias nuevamente porque (aunque aún me quedan varias páginas por leer) estoy aprendiendo mucho con la información y también con las sugerencias que me hacen investigar por mi cuenta para formarme y saber más de este tema. Seguiré detenidamente las páginas que me quedan para poder adentrarme más.

Por el camino ya me he abierto mi cuenta en Degiro, y espero que Lunes-Martes esté operativa con saldo en la cuenta para empezar a hacer mis pinitos y diversificar el ahorro también con dividendos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Jul 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Las dos cosas.



Yo mismo tengo separadas mis carteras "dividender" y "arriesging". No hago trading _per se_, pero si tengo algunos valores que no dan dividendos y que suelo comprar para venderlos mas adelante.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Jul 2022)

Siruhano dijo:


> 3m
> Buena empresa. Múltiples productos usados en muchas aplicaciones (parecida a honneywell).
> Se está poniendo barata. Yo tengo pendiente entrarle nuevamente si baja de 90. Aunque me está costando esperar hasta esa cifra….



Yo también la estoy buscando pero a partir de 100, para luego meterle mas si cae a 90.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (3 Jul 2022)

Una duda que me ha surgido es la siguiente: mirando el Paquibex, una dividendera como Enagas pone que repartirá dividendos el 7 de Julio. No obstante poner que ex-dividendo a fecha del 5 de Julio.

Imaginemos por un casual que el Lunes 4 de Julio tengo yo operativa la cuenta con el saldo (cosa que no creo porque seguramente tarde 2 días hábiles en llegar la transferencia), y que se me ocurre comprar 100 acciones de esta empresa con directivos bananeros de puerta giratoria y posibilidad (remota pero posible) de nacionalización por el tema de los costes energéticos.

Tendría derecho a cobrar unos jugosos 100 y pico eurazos el día 7? Pues habría comprado antes de ex-dividendo. O necesito poseer las acciones X meses?

Aunque el precio no es el más bajo que ha tenido, digamos que mantiene el tipo en 21€ con precios cercanos a 2019 (precovid) pues ya venía en bajada desde 2015 donde alcanzó los 28€

Veo también que normalmente suelen bajar de precio las acciones por norma general después de entregar dividendos. Si bien es cierto que para el invesor de dividendos el precio de entrada no es un factor muy importante, como buen burbujero siempre intentamos comprar al mejor precio posible.

La historia es que tal vez después de la entrega de dividendos se puedan comprar a 18€ si bajan, pero claro habríamos perdido la posibilidad de recoger por el camino 100€ jugosos euros entrano el Lunes y pillando a 21-22€ y con ello además estar ya metidos dentro en el mercado a un precio moderado.

Cómo véis el planteamiento?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Jul 2022)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> En primer lugar dar mi más sincera enhorabuena a @FeministoDeIzquierdas así como al resto de participantes activos de este hilo (algunos habréis visto la cantidad de Thanks que os han ido llegando de mi parte a medida que voy leyendo con detenimiento las páginas).
> 
> Siempre me había movido en el tema de los metales y los fondos, en su día (muy pollo yo, invertí en dominios web... y aunque funcionó, tal vez debería haber comprado acciones de Google, Apple, Intel y algunos bitcoins a precios de saldo. Hoy podría estar escribiendo desde las Maldivas, pero no es el caso jajjajajajja).
> 
> ...



Gracias a ti, por los zanks y también por el apoyo en otros hilos (que me he dado cuenta).

Respecto a tu primera inversión, me alegro que te hayas decidido. Imagino que no necesito decirte eso de "invierte lo que no necesites", ni "no te pongas a mirar la valoración diaria de lo que compres" ni "no te pongas a comprar y a vender frenéticamente". Es un buen momento para entrar, hay empresas muy buenas a bajos precios y otras que se van a poner.

Yo guardaría siempre un 10% en líquido para disparar a lo que se ponga muy muy bien, y antes de comprar cualquier cosa estudiaría lo que quiero. Tómatelo como si fueras de tiendas; en vez de comprar "lo que esté bien de precio" hazte una "lista de la compra" con 20 empresas que quieras, al precio que quieras comprarlas, pon esos precios como puntos de entrada y no te bajes de ese carro.

MUY IMPORTANTE: No pongas precios de entrada para "forzarte psicológicamente" a que caigan. Por ejemplo, si quieres comprar SAP a 85 euros y ahora esta a 90, no te mentalizes en plan "bueno, 90 es casi 85, compraré pues" o te pongas a ponerle un precio de entrada de 89 para garantizar que vas a entrar. No digo que el precio de SAP sea 85, sino que tienes que ser muy disciplinado.

Lo dicho, hoy te tomas un cafelito y considera tus primeras 20 empresas. Que coño, ponlas aqui y si tengo tiempo te aconsejamos las que mejor podrían estar.

Un saludo y ojalá te vaya muy bien.


----------



## max power (3 Jul 2022)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Una duda que me ha surgido es la siguiente: mirando el Paquibex, una dividendera como Enagas pone que repartirá dividendos el 7 de Julio. No obstante poner que ex-dividendo a fecha del 5 de Julio.
> 
> Imaginemos por un casual que el Lunes 4 de Julio tengo yo operativa la cuenta con el saldo (cosa que no creo porque seguramente tarde 2 días hábiles en llegar la transferencia), y que se me ocurre comprar 100 acciones de esta empresa con directivos bananeros de puerta giratoria y posibilidad (remota pero posible) de nacionalización por el tema de los costes energéticos.
> 
> ...



La fecha ex dividendo es la primera en que la empresa cotiza ya sin derecho a ese dividendo. Si compras antes de dicha fecha si lo cobras.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Jul 2022)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Una duda que me ha surgido es la siguiente: mirando el Paquibex, una dividendera como Enagas pone que repartirá dividendos el 7 de Julio. No obstante poner que ex-dividendo a fecha del 5 de Julio.
> 
> Imaginemos por un casual que el Lunes 4 de Julio tengo yo operativa la cuenta con el saldo (cosa que no creo porque seguramente tarde 2 días hábiles en llegar la transferencia), y que se me ocurre comprar 100 acciones de esta empresa con directivos bananeros de puerta giratoria y posibilidad (remota pero posible) de nacionalización por el tema de los costes energéticos.
> 
> ...



Primero respondo a tu pregunta: Cualquier cosa que compres un dia antes de su "ex-dividend date" te permitirá pillar dividendos.

Dicho ésto:

1. Las prisas son malas consejeras. Yo entré en BASF justo después de que diera dividendos. Entrar en una empresa porque esté a punto de dar dividendos solo es buena idea porque se dé la casualidad de que esté en tu rango adecuado, pero NUNCA porque vaya a dar dividendos.

2. Te mando unos deberes a casa que yo acabo de hacer: Compara la deuda de Enagas con su "cash flow from operations" y dime cuanto tiempo tardarían en pagar lo que deben. "Cash flow from operations" es el dinero que tienen disponible para, entre otras cosas, pagar deuda. Ahora plantéate que tú tienes esa deuda y que tú ganas ese dinero anual, y dime si crees que estas en una buena posición financiera.

Ahora mismo suben los intereses. Si Enagas necesita dinero lo va a pagar muy caro, lo cual joderá su valor en incluso hará que sus dividendos sean reducidos.

3. Con la que esta cayendo en el tema de petroleo/gas, ¿consideras que es un buen momento para comprar empresas del sector?

4. Para comprender si la empresa esta bien de precio debes estudiar su EBITDA (osea, lo que ganan en bruto) con su Net income (osea, lo que ganan en neto). Observa esa relación durante sus últimos años (exceptuando 2020-21 pues han sido años rana). Mira a ver si son capaces de mejorar su neto con el mismo bruto. Si no es así, ya tienes un primer indicio de que igual algo estan haciendo mal.

5. "Comprar al mejor precio posible" = No comprar ni justo antes ni justo después de dividendos a menos que haya una caida gorda del mercado u otro evento especial.

6. Tienes que elegir si quieres ser inversor o trader.
- Trader: "Uy mejor compro hoy para pillar dividendos el martes"
- Inversor: "La empresa x tiene poca deuda, mucho cashflow, y ha caido de valor, dará dividendos el año que viene mas o menos. La compro".


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (3 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias a ti, por los zanks y también por el apoyo en otros hilos (que me he dado cuenta).
> 
> Respecto a tu primera inversión, me alegro que te hayas decidido. Imagino que no necesito decirte eso de "invierte lo que no necesites", ni "no te pongas a mirar la valoración diaria de lo que compres" ni "no te pongas a comprar y a vender frenéticamente". Es un buen momento para entrar, hay empresas muy buenas a bajos precios y otras que se van a poner.
> 
> ...



Mil gracias por la cálida bienvenida al hilo, así como por los consejos. Efectivamente invertiré aquello que no necesite.

Tengo ya unas cuantas empresas que considero buenas para meterles (Ahora mismo sin pestañear Intel, por ejemplo, apuesta para largo pero sólida). Pero he de estudiarlas un poco más. Conforme las tenga claras iré poniendo aquí y compartiendo mis opiniones sobre ellas.

Si bien es cierto que constantemente se recomienda invertir en empresas del país donde se reside, el Paquibex es lo que tiene, aquí mis tiros irían por Inditex, Red Eléctrica y Enagas. "Ibertrola" como comodín en caso extremo.

No obstante, me llaman más empresas de USA, que en el caso de Degiro tienen comisiones bajas, y junto al w8 pueden capear la doble imposición. Lo suyo será diversificar. Aunque las usanas me dan mas confianza en cuanto a seguridad económica y gubernamental que las del Ibex.

Mi objetivo en este hilo es apreder y devolver lo aprendido en base a mis consejos y experiencia, así como en la medida de lo posible ayudar a otros (ahora mismo creo que recibiré más ayuda de la que puedo dar, ojalá pronto sea al revés).

Al final cada uno nos movemos en sectores distintos y la vida nos ha labrado con diferentes lecciones. Compartir estos puntos de vista siempre enriquecen a los demás. Nadie tenemos la verdad absoluta y por ello siempre hay que dejar una puerta abierta a consejos, ayudas y segundas opiniones y puntos de vista.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (3 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Primero respondo a tu pregunta: Cualquier cosa que compres un dia antes de su "ex-dividend date" te permitirá pillar dividendos.
> 
> Dicho ésto:
> 
> ...



Me quito el sombrero jejejje a día de hoy la única compra que tengo clara es Intel.

Lo de Enagas lo he comentado por la casualidad del tema del ex-dividendo. El tema es lo que decía en el anterior mensaje, me tocó estudiar las empresas de bolsa española por residir aquí y lo que se comentaba por activa y pasiva de evitar la doble imposición invirtiendo fuera de donde residimos.

Las empresas de aquí no me inspiran confianza y en especial las energéticas por tanto mamoneo político, puertas giratorias, posibilidad de manipulación de balances fiscales, pagos en b, adjudicaciones a dedo, posibilidad de intervención, nacionalización, etc y más con los tiempos que corren.

Si yo tuviese Enagás en mi cartera hoy en dia, habiendo comprado en Marzo del 20 o Febrero del 21 sobre 18€, muy probablemente cobraría dividendos y vendería. Habría ganado ya varios cobros de dividendos, le habría ganado pasta a la acción y estaría huyendo de un valor al que ya han intervenido fijando el precio del gas.

Como bien dices, hay muchos platos rotos que pagar y con esos niveles de deuda y los tipos de interés, lo más probable es que bajen los dividendos a futuro, esto hará que la gente venda y la acción baje de valor. Otro caso muy diferente serían unas cuentas sanas y una bajada de dividendos con el fin de dedicar mas cash a inversión y crecimiento de la empresa para mover más volumen. Pero ahora estamos intervenidos y además dependemos de factores y poderes externos.

Si vosotros con experiencia no invertís con prisa, yo que tengo menos, no voy a ir de listo e intentar ir más rápido (sólo puede ocurrirme meter la pata más rápido).

Sé que meteré la pata en algún momento, pero si hago los deberes y diversifico en 15-20 empresas tengo posibilidades de que la metedura de pata sea solo una contusión y no un esguince ni una pierna rota.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Jul 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas, chaval, eres todo un personaje


----------



## max power (3 Jul 2022)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Mil gracias por la cálida bienvenida al hilo, así como por los consejos. Efectivamente invertiré aquello que no necesite.
> 
> Tengo ya unas cuantas empresas que considero buenas para meterles (Ahora mismo sin pestañear Intel, por ejemplo, apuesta para largo pero sólida). Pero he de estudiarlas un poco más. Conforme las tenga claras iré poniendo aquí y compartiendo mis opiniones sobre ellas.
> 
> ...



Las empresas UK tambien son a considerar ya que la retención por dividendos en origen (UK) es zero points. A esos efectos es como comprar en el paquibex.


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (3 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Las empresas UK tambien son a considerar ya que la retención por dividendos en origen (UK) es zero points. A esos efectos es como comprar en el paquibex.



Muy buen aporte, me abres otro flanco!

Pensaba que tras el Brexit estaría la cosa jodida. Gracias


----------



## qbit (3 Jul 2022)

Category:Dividends - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas, chaval, eres todo un personaje



Disculpa, no entiendo el comentario.

¿He comentado algo erróneamente?


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Disculpa, no entiendo el comentario.
> 
> ¿He comentado algo erróneamente?



Comentario positivo, sin más...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Comentario positivo, sin más...



Pues muchas gracias, aunque hubiera preferido algo mas claro


----------



## Pacoronavirus (3 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo también la estoy buscando pero a partir de 100, para luego meterle mas si cae a 90.



¿De verdad veis a MMM a 100 o a 90? Son RPD > 6% y si se pusiera a 90$ nunca habría tenido una RPD tan alta.

Que ojalá eh, yo estoy esperando a ampliar al próximo día de bajadas gordas en Wall Street porque la veo a muy buen precio.

Y si baja a 100 volveré a ampliar


----------



## Mr. Sandman (4 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Las empresas UK tambien son a considerar ya que la retención por dividendos en origen (UK) es zero points. A esos efectos es como comprar en el paquibex.



Tengo entendido que se quedan un 10%, pero "sin papeleos".


----------



## max power (4 Jul 2022)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> Tengo entendido que se quedan un 10%, pero "sin papeleos".



Pues parece que si

_En cuanto a la fiscalidad, *los dividendos en Reino Unido tienen una retención del 0%*. En cada pago de dividendo, sin embargo, los accionistas reciben un 90% del importe bruto. Esto se debe a que automáticamente se aplica un *crédito fiscal del 10% *que los residentes en Reino Unido pueden recuperar con su declaración de la renta. Desafortunadamente, ese recorte del 10% no es recuperable por los residentes en España. Otro inconveniente fiscal es el llamado «Stamp Duty Reserve Tax». Es un impuesto del 0,5% sobre el valor de la compra. El «Stamp Duty» sólo se paga cuando se adquieren acciones, no cuando se venden. Este impuesto tampoco es recuperable._


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jul 2022)

Feministo, para no hacerte perder tiempo, podrías decirme si has tratado en este o algún otro hilo el tema de los ETFs como complemento de rentas de jubilación, el criterio de si ETFs de acumulación vs. distribución etc.

Lo digo porque puede haber un periodo en la vida en que lo que conviene es ir acumulando y a partir del siguiente lo que quiere uno es ir pillando cacho dividendero o incluso ir vendiendo hasta rumiarlo todo de viejo.

no se si habrás tratado el tema por algún sitio... la verdad es que te he ido fisgando por ahí intervenciones y he quedado bastante bien impresionado, aunque luego en temas ético-morales vamos en sentidos contrarios (a cada uno se le reconoce lo suyo, es de ley).


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (4 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Feministo, para no hacerte perder tiempo, podrías decirme si has tratado en este o algún otro hilo el tema de los ETFs como complemento de rentas de jubilación, el criterio de si ETFs de acumulación vs. distribución etc.
> 
> Lo digo porque puede haber un periodo en la vida en que lo que conviene es ir acumulando y a partir del siguiente lo que quiere uno es ir pillando cacho dividendero o incluso ir vendiendo hasta rumiarlo todo de viejo.
> 
> no se si habrás tratado el tema por algún sitio... la verdad es que te he ido fisgando por ahí intervenciones y he quedado bastante bien impresionado, aunque luego en temas ético-morales vamos en sentidos contrarios (a cada uno se le reconoce lo suyo, es de ley).



Yo me acabo de leer el anterior hilo, y voy a empezar este.

El propio Feministo comenta que su plan de pensiones está hecho con ETFs de Vanguard que él mismo eligió.

Te animo a que leas el primer hilo, y luego este. Yo me lo he tomado como el que hace un curso, y sinceramente estoy aprendiendo mucho. Tengo ganas ya de terminar de leer este. Son muchas páginas pero merece la pena. Se te irán resolviendo muchas dudas a medida que vayas avanzando página tras página.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jul 2022)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Yo me acabo de leer el anterior hilo, y voy a empezar este.
> 
> El propio Feministo comenta que su plan de pensiones está hecho con ETFs de Vanguard que él mismo eligió.
> 
> Te animo a que leas el primer hilo, y luego este. Yo me lo he tomado como el que hace un curso, y sinceramente estoy aprendiendo mucho. Tengo ganas ya de terminar de leer este. Son muchas páginas pero merece la pena. Se te irán resolviendo muchas dudas a medida que vayas avanzando página tras página.



harelo, gracias, amigo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Feministo, para no hacerte perder tiempo, podrías decirme si has tratado en este o algún otro hilo el tema de los ETFs como complemento de rentas de jubilación, el criterio de si ETFs de acumulación vs. distribución etc.
> 
> Lo digo porque puede haber un periodo en la vida en que lo que conviene es ir acumulando y a partir del siguiente lo que quiere uno es ir pillando cacho dividendero o incluso ir vendiendo hasta rumiarlo todo de viejo.
> 
> no se si habrás tratado el tema por algún sitio... la verdad es que te he ido fisgando por ahí intervenciones y he quedado bastante bien impresionado, aunque luego en temas ético-morales vamos en sentidos contrarios (a cada uno se le reconoce lo suyo, es de ley).



Aqui nadie me hace perder el tiempo. Aprendo yo mas con vosotros que al revés, y muchos teneis bastante mejor conocimiento que yo.

Mi tema con las ETFs es el siguiente: Solo las recomiendo para planes de pensiones y solo porque desgravan. Las comisiones de una ETF me parecen una pasada (por pequeñas que sean) ya que te cobran sobre el total que tengas invertido y no sobre lo que ellos consigan hacerte ganar. Dicho ésto, como no pagas impuestos en los dividendos pues una cosa se come a la otra y mas o menos sales ganando.

Ya he visto que el compañero @CondeDeMontecristo te ha respondido. Efectívamente soy mucho de Vanguard, pero las Ishares de Blackcock tampoco estan mal. Lee lo que llevan dentro y pilla lo que mas coraje te dé. Yo lo tengo mas o menos distribuido y lo toco poco.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jul 2022)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Yo me acabo de leer el anterior hilo, y voy a empezar este.
> 
> El propio Feministo comenta que su plan de pensiones está hecho con ETFs de Vanguard que él mismo eligió.
> 
> Te animo a que leas el primer hilo, y luego este. Yo me lo he tomado como el que hace un curso, y sinceramente estoy aprendiendo mucho. Tengo ganas ya de terminar de leer este. Son muchas páginas pero merece la pena. Se te irán resolviendo muchas dudas a medida que vayas avanzando página tras página.



La verdad es que, sobre todo con vuestros aportes, el hilo ha mejorado considerablemente. Desde lo que pensaba hacer en el hilo anterior a como va este es un mundo, y hasta me da un poco de vergüenza mi forma de exposición en el hilo anterior. Pero bueno, nos vamos refinando con el tiempo.

Si te lo tomas como un curso y me lo permites, en la cubierta de tu libro de notas escribe lo siguiente: *Objetividad y paciencia*. Eso es todo lo que necesitas para ser un buen inversor por dividendos. El mercado suele tardar tiempo en entender qué empresas son buenas y cuales son humos, así que tienes que tener esa paciencia para amarrarte a buenas empresas durante el tiempo que sea necesario.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Aqui nadie me hace perder el tiempo. Aprendo yo mas con vosotros que al revés, y muchos teneis bastante mejor conocimiento que yo.
> 
> Mi tema con las ETFs es el siguiente: Solo las recomiendo para planes de pensiones y solo porque desgravan. Las comisiones de una ETF me parecen una pasada (por pequeñas que sean) ya que te cobran sobre el total que tengas invertido y no sobre lo que ellos consigan hacerte ganar. Dicho ésto, como no pagas impuestos en los dividendos pues una cosa se come a la otra y mas o menos sales ganando.
> 
> Ya he visto que el compañero @CondeDeMontecristo te ha respondido. Efectívamente soy mucho de Vanguard, pero las Ishares de Blackcock tampoco estan mal. Lee lo que llevan dentro y pilla lo que mas coraje te dé. Yo lo tengo mas o menos distribuido y lo toco poco.



qué va, qué va, en tema inversiones estoy pez en comparación... yo cuando veo que se menos me callo, escucho y trato de aprener, como corresponde

PD: yo tributo de momento en teutolandia, para que te hagas una idea, he visto que tienes vínculo con el país, así que seguro sabes orientar...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> qué va, qué va, en tema inversiones estoy pez en comparación... yo cuando veo que se menos me callo, como corresponde



No te cortes por preguntar y equivocarte. Tanto yo como otros hemos respondido muchas veces a preguntas muy simples, o muy equivocadas, con mucho gusto. Y a los que entran con insultos y gilipolleces yo al menos tiro de ignore y para adelante. Muchos de ellos cayeron en mi anterior hilo, así que éste esta quedando bastante mejor.

Lo mas básico de entender es deuda y cashflow. Osea, ver si una empresa va pudiendo pagar el dinero que debe. A partir de ahí nos aseguramos de que la empresa no saca mas acciones para costearse ese cashflow. Si todo va mas o menos cuadrando, te pones a mirar el "moat" (osea, lo que hace que ésa empresa merezca la pena). Moats comunes son: Un buen nombre (coca-cola, Nike), (casi) monopolio (Airbus, Boeing), cosas (casi) imprescindibles (RWE, Bayer), o gran apoyo gubernamental (Ping An, LockheedMartin), o productos adictivos (BAT, farmaceuticas). Cuando tengas todo eso cuadrado tratas de entrar e un buen precio.

Y evita el FOMO. Por ejemplo, yo tengo empresas de distribución de gas (Gaztransport Technigaz) y me va de putísima madre, pero las compré antes del conflicto con Rusia. Ahora mismo no las querría casi ni regaladas. De igual forma no me verás comprando bitcoin porque son cosas que no entiendo. Es mejor perder una buena oportunidad que entrar en algo como el que va a un casino.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No te cortes por preguntar y equivocarte. Tanto yo como otros hemos respondido muchas veces a preguntas muy simples, o muy equivocadas, con mucho gusto. Y a los que entran con insultos y gilipolleces yo al menos tiro de ignore y para adelante. Muchos de ellos cayeron en mi anterior hilo, así que éste esta quedando bastante mejor.
> 
> Lo mas básico de entender es deuda y cashflow. Osea, ver si una empresa va pudiendo pagar el dinero que debe. A partir de ahí nos aseguramos de que la empresa no saca mas acciones para costearse ese cashflow. Si todo va mas o menos cuadrando, te pones a mirar el "moat" (osea, lo que hace que ésa empresa merezca la pena). Moats comunes son: Un buen nombre (coca-cola, Nike), (casi) monopolio (Airbus, Boeing), cosas (casi) imprescindibles (RWE, Bayer), o gran apoyo gubernamental (Ping An, LockheedMartin), o productos adictivos (BAT, farmaceuticas). Cuando tengas todo eso cuadrado tratas de entrar e un buen precio.
> 
> Y evita el FOMO. Por ejemplo, yo tengo empresas de distribución de gas (Gaztransport Technigaz) y me va de putísima madre, pero las compré antes del conflicto con Rusia. Ahora mismo no las querría casi ni regaladas. De igual forma no me verás comprando bitcoin porque son cosas que no entiendo. Es mejor perder una buena oportunidad que entrar en algo como el que va a un casino.



Tengo Bayer y en su día me advertiste que estaba sobrevalorada, podrías darnos unas pinceladas a groso modo de los números de esta empresa.
Entonces me la envainé, preferí no porfiar en algo que no controlo, así que aprovecho ahora el segundo round ya en plan ferplei.

PD: tengo mi media en diversas entradas a casi 48 leuros.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Tengo Bayer y en su día me advertiste que estaba sobrevalorada, podrías darnos unas pinceladas a groso modo de los números de esta empresa.
> Entonces me la envainé, preferí no porfiar en algo que no controlo, así que aprovecho ahora el segundo round ya en plan ferplei.
> 
> PD: tengo mi media en diversas entradas a casi 48 leuros.



Te cuento la peli.

En 2020, cuando saltó la pandemia, me metí en todas las farmaceuticas que pude. Glaxo, Bristol, Pfizer, Bayer, Abbvie. La idea era ver quien era capaz de cobrar mas por la PLANdemia, pero al mismo tiempo invertir en sus otros productos.

Bayer venía tocada desde hace tiempo por el tema Monsanto: Bayer Balance Sheet 2009-2022 | BAYRY

Como puedes ver, en el periodo 2016-2021 han duplicado sus liabilities, pero ¿han mejorado su cashflow?




__





Bayer Cash Flow Statement 2009-2022 | BAYRY


Ten years of annual cash flow statements for Bayer (BAYRY). The cash flow statement is a summary of the cash inflows and outflows for a business over a given period of time. The cash flows are grouped into three main categories: cash flow from operations, cash flow from investing and cash flow...




www.macrotrends.net





Pues no. De hecho, ni han pillado el tirón de la PLANdemia.

Compré Bayer (y estoy en verde) pero sé que eventualmente el tema Monsanto y esa deuda pueden hacerle pupa. Como soy adverso al riesgo, entre este año y el que viene, a menos que Bayer haga un cambio muy gordo, se va a tener que ir a tomar viento hasta que pasen unos años.

Esa es, a grosso modo, mi tesis (es bastante mas detallada pero no puedo compartirlo aqui).


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te cuento la peli.
> 
> En 2020, cuando saltó la pandemia, me metí en todas las farmaceuticas que pude. Glaxo, Bristol, Pfizer, Bayer, Abbvie. La idea era ver quien era capaz de cobrar mas por la PLANdemia, pero al mismo tiempo invertir en sus otros productos.
> 
> ...



Interesante, solo te comento que no contemplo Bayer como (solo) una farmacéutica, está el tema de fitosanitarios, semillas, etc. Son dominantes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Interesante, solo te comento que no contemplo Bayer como (solo) una farmacéutica, está el tema de fitosanitarios, semillas, etc. Son dominantes.



Mírate Yara y Mosaic, le estan petando el cacas.

Con Yara llevo yo un muy estable +30% y pico. Mosaic no veo el momento correcto para entrar pero puede que lo haga.


----------



## comors (4 Jul 2022)

No es Acerinox una buena empresa barata?


----------



## max power (4 Jul 2022)

comors dijo:


> No es Acerinox una buena empresa barata?



Es una cíclica 

PER bajo en una cíclica = esta cara


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te cuento la peli.
> 
> En 2020, cuando saltó la pandemia, me metí en todas las farmaceuticas que pude. Glaxo, Bristol, Pfizer, Bayer, Abbvie. La idea era ver quien era capaz de cobrar mas por la PLANdemia, pero al mismo tiempo invertir en sus otros productos.
> 
> ...



Pero por otra parte los beneficios que puede obtener de la parte de Montsanto puede ser bestial... Hay riesgo, pero también posibilidades de buen beneficio


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jul 2022)

comors dijo:


> No es Acerinox una buena empresa barata?



A veces me siento como el "defensor de los foreros inversores". Espero que cuando me toque a mi, salgais a defenderme también.

Mirad ésta noticia: Europe's Acerinox, Aperam In Talks To Create Global Stainless Steel Giant

Aqui la traducción al lenguaje inversor: Dos empresas que se juntan = Una que desaparece porque la otra se encarga de fagocitar sus clientes y cargarla de deuda.

Que no digo que vaya a pasar, y la verdad es que Acerinox está bien de números, pero joder...demasiado riesgo para mi.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jul 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pero por otra parte los beneficios que puede obtener de la parte de Montsanto puede ser bestial... Hay riesgo, pero también posibilidades de buen beneficio



Soy antiriesgo. Prefiero perderme la oportunidad.

Por cierto, que la tengo en cartera, pero esta en cuarentena y a la primera gilipollez me la quito. Y si no, casi seguro que me la quito en 2023.


----------



## mcd (4 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Pues parece que si
> 
> _En cuanto a la fiscalidad, *los dividendos en Reino Unido tienen una retención del 0%*. En cada pago de dividendo, sin embargo, los accionistas reciben un 90% del importe bruto. Esto se debe a que automáticamente se aplica un *crédito fiscal del 10% *que los residentes en Reino Unido pueden recuperar con su declaración de la renta. Desafortunadamente, ese recorte del 10% no es recuperable por los residentes en España. Otro inconveniente fiscal es el llamado «Stamp Duty Reserve Tax». Es un impuesto del 0,5% sobre el valor de la compra. El «Stamp Duty» sólo se paga cuando se adquieren acciones, no cuando se venden. Este impuesto tampoco es recuperable._



una duda de concepto aunque poco relevante respecto al dividendo; supongamos una accion que cotiza en dos mercados, en uno de ellos la ley marca una fuerte retencion, pongamos que sea el de la sede de la empresa, y en el otro mercado ninguna o poca retencion, ¿se sufre la retencion del pais de la empresa en ambos, o en cada mercado el suyo?

supongamos una empresa danesa que cotice alli y tambien en londres, ¿retienen diferente si la has comprado en copenhague o en londres?


----------



## max power (4 Jul 2022)

mcd dijo:


> una duda de concepto aunque poco relevante respecto al dividendo; supongamos una accion que cotiza en dos mercados, en uno de ellos la ley marca una fuerte retencion, pongamos que sea el de la sede de la empresa, y en el otro mercado ninguna o poca retencion, ¿se sufre la retencion del pais de la empresa en ambos, o en cada mercado el suyo?
> 
> supongamos una empresa danesa que cotice alli y tambien en londres, ¿retienen diferente si la has comprado en copenhague o en londres?



No lo se. Habrá que investigarlo


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (5 Jul 2022)

Entiendo que te refieres al tío Amancio jejeje, media bolsa española sería suya si le dejasen.

Yo si tuviese enagases de hace tiempo baratos, los mantendría con un stop por si las moscas.

Entrar ahora es lo que veo arriesgado, con todo lo que concierne a la situación actual. Que si bien es cierto igual se mantiene así media vida (hay mucho chupóptero que mantener en los sillones de los despachos).

Hasta que no pase el conflicto energético y haya un mínimo de estabilidad, me parece que me mantendré alejado de este valor. No obstante lo seguiré de cerca por si veo una bajada repentina a 16-18€.

En tiempos revueltos hay oportunidades, el precio medio está más bajo que la media de los últimos años antes de la pandemia, es cierto, quizás con ello deje pasar una oportunidad y nunca vea este valor a estos precios. Pero a día de hoy (si no encuentro motivos contradictorios) creo prudente mantenerme al margen.

Amancio tiende a diversificar también, y al mismo tiempo a tener ases en la manga para ejercer fuerza/poder en momentos decisivos. Que tenga el 5% de Enagás, para él eso es calderilla, le sirve más para otros menesteres y acuerdos políticos. Obviamente un indicador de grave peligro sería que vendiese su parte, ahí sí jejejeje.

Como estoy en fase de aprendizaje, mantendré un ojo en este valor, noticias del sector y balance de la compañía.

Así mismo agradecería motivos positivos por el cual los que lleváis esta acción penséis que yo debería hacer lo mismo (más allá del entregan buenos dividendos y de Amancio la tiene).

Encantado de ver otros puntos de vista y formas de ver/valorar una empresa. Mil gracias.


----------



## Kflaas (5 Jul 2022)

mcd dijo:


> una duda de concepto aunque poco relevante respecto al dividendo; supongamos una accion que cotiza en dos mercados, en uno de ellos la ley marca una fuerte retencion, pongamos que sea el de la sede de la empresa, y en el otro mercado ninguna o poca retencion, ¿se sufre la retencion del pais de la empresa en ambos, o en cada mercado el suyo?
> 
> supongamos una empresa danesa que cotice alli y tambien en londres, ¿retienen diferente si la has comprado en copenhague o en londres?



Eso depende de dónde tenga la sede fiscal, si es en Londres no te cobrarán nada y si es en Copenhague, pues lo que corresponda (no sé de memoria cuánto retienen de Dinamarca)


----------



## qbit (5 Jul 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta. Veo en este screener buscando por cotización en dólares que hay bastantes empresas con una rentabilidad por dividendo > 10%, como Rio Tinto (18%) o Petroleo Brasileiro (20%). ¿Son chollos o es que no son de fiar porque hay mucho riesgo? O es que estoy mirando algo mal que podría ser a estas horas de la noche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





edmondrth dijo:


> Pues mira esta lista de USA Reit, la ordenas por dividendos y alucina con la rentabilidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, pero no me habéis respondido a mi anterior pregunta.


----------



## max power (5 Jul 2022)

Kflaas dijo:


> Eso depende de dónde tenga la sede fiscal, si es en Londres no te cobrarán nada y si es en Copenhague, pues lo que corresponda (no sé de memoria cuánto retienen de Dinamarca)



Pongamos el caso de Arcelor Mitttal 

Tiene sede en Luxemburgo y cotiza en varios mercados.

Si compro acciones en el NYSE de Arcelor y vivo en España pago en USA y aqui por los divis. La pregunta es...pago también en Luxemburgo?


----------



## mcd (5 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Pongamos el caso de Arcelor Mitttal
> 
> Tiene sede en Luxemburgo y cotiza en varios mercados.
> 
> Si compro acciones en el NYSE de Arcelor y vivo en España pago en USA y aqui por los divis. La pregunta es...pago también en Luxemburgo?



quizas esa es la pregunta correcta: ¿quien ejecuta la retencion?, ¿arcelor o el broker?


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Jul 2022)

VZ fecha ex-dividendo 07/07/22.
BATS fecha ex-dividendo 07/07/22.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jul 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Gracias, pero no me habéis respondido a mi anterior pregunta.



Ya te respondo yo:

Toda empresa que te ofrezca dividendos por encima del 7% la tienes que mirar con lupa. Empieza por hacerte las siguientes preguntas:
- ¿Estan diluyendo a los inversores?
- ¿Estan ampliando deuda?
- ¿Cuántos años llevan ofreciendo ése dividendo?

O bien puede ser, como le pasó a Norsk Hydro, el año les ha ido tan bien que deciden dar un dividendo extraordinario y ésto hace que en pantalla aparezca como que dan mas de lo que realmente dan. Ahora mismo Norsk Hydro aparece como que da un 9%, pero en realidad su dividendo suele ir por el 2%. Como empresa a mi me encanta, pero en dos años ha subido un +300% y luego caido hasta un +120%.

Por último, debes observar su situación geopolítica. A mi petrobras es la que mas me gusta de las que has puesto, y espero que si cae mas poder incorporarla.


----------



## Kflaas (5 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Pongamos el caso de Arcelor Mitttal
> 
> Tiene sede en Luxemburgo y cotiza en varios mercados.
> 
> Si compro acciones en el NYSE de Arcelor y vivo en España pago en USA y aqui por los divis. La pregunta es...pago también en Luxemburgo?



Teóricamente, sí, pagarás en Luxemburgo el 15% y luego en España


----------



## max power (5 Jul 2022)

Kflaas dijo:


> Teóricamente, sí, pagarás en Luxemburgo el 15% y luego en España



Gracias 

Y en USA?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> Y en USA?



15%


----------



## max power (5 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 15%



Quizas no me he expresado bien

El supuesto es que si alguien tiene acciones de una empresa con sede fiscal en A que cotiza en B y eres residente fiscal en C pagas o no pagas en los tres sitios.

Ejemplo

MITTAL

Sede en Luxemburgo 
Cotiza en varios mercados, entre ellos ibex y nyse 

Si alguien de España compra MITTAL en el nyse...en cuantos sitios paga impuestos por dividendos?

2 USA y España 

O

3 Luxemburgo, USA y España

¿?


----------



## Kflaas (5 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> Y en USA?



Si te refieres a arcelor mittal, en USA, no pagarás nada

Si te refieres a una empresa Usana, 15%, pero has de rellenar el w8ben


----------



## Kflaas (5 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Quizas no me he expresado bien
> 
> El supuesto es que si alguien tiene acciones de una empresa con sede fiscal en A que cotiza en B y eres residente fiscal en C pagas o no pagas en los tres sitios.
> 
> ...



Luxemburgo y españa


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Quizas no me he expresado bien
> 
> El supuesto es que si alguien tiene acciones de una empresa con sede fiscal en A que cotiza en B y eres residente fiscal en C pagas o no pagas en los tres sitios.
> 
> ...



Disculpa.

Una misma empresa puede cotizar en muchos mercados, pero debes tener cuidado con lo que estas comprando. Tienes ADRs, GDRs,...que es una forma en la que las empresas pueden, a través de una entidad local, ofrecer acciones de otros paises.

Pero para no enrollarme demasiado te lo explico facilito:

Mira el ISIN de la empresa que quieras comprar. Si empieza por US, es que estas comprando en el mercado americano y debes pagar ese 15%. Si pone ES, entonces las estas comprando en el mercado español.

Avísame si no me he expresado con mas claridad.

Un saludo.


----------



## comors (5 Jul 2022)

Que tal E.on SE?


----------



## The Hellion (5 Jul 2022)

comors dijo:


> Que tal E.on SE?



Yo llevo 10 años dentro, porque yo sí que joldeo con cojones...

Es una puta mierda de empresa, em mi opinión. 

Entiéndaseme, cuando yo entré venía de ser una empresa cojonuda, y podía haber seguido siéndolo. Yo pensé que no se atreverían a desmontar las nucleares a capón, porque los alemanes no iban a ser tan idiotas, y ya ve usted. 

En el camino ha cambiado de estrategia y de negocio al menos dos veces, ha escindido activos, ha adquirido activos de la otra gran eléctrica RWE (esa es la buena ahora) y al final se ha convertido en una especie de comercializador de electricidad y gestor de redes, sin generación. 

En el ínterin hicieron varias operaciones ruinosas con derivados y, en definitiva, a mi modo de ver, se han convertido en una empresa no fiable, porque cambian de estrategia y de negocio como de calcetines. 

Dicho lo cual, si se compra para tradear, es posible que ahora (o a lo largo del verano, porque me parece que volvemos a una repetición del verano de 2012) de buenos beneficios. 

Pero para dividendos a largo plazo no la veo, la verdad. 

De hecho, yo todavía estoy dándome de cabezazos porque hace cinco meses tuve la ocasión de salirme sin perder pasta, por primera vez en seis o siete años, y lo dejé pasar, por burro y por mi aversión a vender (diríase que soy un diógenes de la bolsa).


----------



## max power (5 Jul 2022)

comors dijo:


> Que tal E.on SE?


----------



## The Hellion (6 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1113209



No hace falta decir más. 

El PER está muy por debajo de la media del DAX... pero viene de una caída de casi el 40% en cuestión de mes y medio, y antes de eso tampoco es que la cotización estuviese para tirar cohetes (sí en relación al corto plazo, pero no en términos históricos). 

El resultado se había multiplicado por dos el último año, pero porque si no aumenta el resultado de una comercializadora pura en un mercado como el del año pasado, es que es para fusilar con mierda al amanecer a la directiva (en el caso de eon hay que hacerlo, aumente o no aumente el resultado). 

Y por el lado malo, pues se explica solo. 

El porcentaje del dividendo, teniendo en cuenta la tunda que se ha llevado la cotización, es flojito; obviamente el año que viene bajarán el dividendo bruto. Hace diez años era impensable que lo hicieran, porque eon y RWE estaban llenas de ex-políticos para engrasar las relaciones con la administración y, a cambio, pagaban sustanciosos dividendos de los que dependían muchos presupuestos municipales y muchos fondos de jubilación, pero en estos diez años se han acostumbrado a hacerlo; total, como ponía en la última memoria de la empresa: "De la época anterior solo queda un accionista, un idiota en España al que, por otra parte, la hacienda alemana le está sangrando bien a base de las retenciones irregulares..." )

Y por acabar de redondear la imagen, hay que tener en cuenta que eon se las ha apañado para estar en el lado malo en todas las reorganizaciones que ha llevado a cabo en los diez últimos años: escindió una rama de actividad (uniper) y en cuanto estuvo en el mercado su cotización se multiplicó casi por cuatro. En el canje de activos con RWE tomó la peor opción. La actividad a la que se dedica ahora es incomprensible (no se sabe si son como REE o como holaluz), pero tienen la maldita costumbre de tratar de mejorar sus resultados con operaciones especulativas y ya se sabe que los alemanes tienen el mismo arte para especular que para arrancarse por soleares. 

Vamos, que ni con la de vlad.


----------



## max power (6 Jul 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> No hace falta decir más.
> 
> El PER está muy por debajo de la media del DAX... pero viene de una caída de casi el 40% en cuestión de mes y medio, y antes de eso tampoco es que la cotización estuviese para tirar cohetes (sí en relación al corto plazo, pero no en términos históricos).
> 
> ...



Uniper tiene un 10% del NorthStream 2. Osea que ahora mismo ni la escision le salio bien.


----------



## max power (6 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que basf acabara bajando el dividendo. Ya se rumorea que va a cerrar la mayor planta quimica que tiene, que creo es la mayor del mundo, por el tema del gas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Jul 2022)

comors dijo:


> Que tal E.on SE?





The Hellion dijo:


> En el camino ha cambiado de estrategia y de negocio al menos dos veces, ha escindido activos, ha adquirido activos de la otra gran eléctrica RWE (esa es la buena ahora) y al final se ha convertido en una especie de comercializador de electricidad y gestor de redes, sin generación.
> 
> En el ínterin hicieron varias operaciones ruinosas con derivados y, en definitiva, a mi modo de ver, se han convertido en una empresa no fiable, porque cambian de estrategia y de negocio como de calcetines.
> 
> ...





The Hellion dijo:


> El PER está muy por debajo de la media del DAX... pero viene de una caída de casi el 40% en cuestión de mes y medio, y antes de eso tampoco es que la cotización estuviese para tirar cohetes (sí en relación al corto plazo, pero no en términos históricos).
> 
> El resultado se había multiplicado por dos el último año, pero porque si no aumenta el resultado de una comercializadora pura en un mercado como el del año pasado, es que es para fusilar con mierda al amanecer a la directiva (en el caso de eon hay que hacerlo, aumente o no aumente el resultado).
> 
> ...



Yo llevo tanto E.ON (-10%) como RWE (+15%), y estoy deacuerdo con todos los comentarios. La compré abajo, he estado disfrutando de sus dividendos y he hecho break-even gracias a ellos, pero ahora mismo tampoco me metería.

Aparte del BUENÍSIMO análisis de los compañeros de arriba, voy a tratar de cerrarlo con algo mas técnico:




__





E.ON SE Balance Sheet 2009-2022 | EONGY


Ten years of annual and quarterly balance sheets for E.ON SE (EONGY). The balance sheet is a financial report that shows the assets of a business (i.e. what it owns), the liabilities (i.e. what it owes to others), and equity (i.e. the difference between assets and liabilities).




www.macrotrends.net





Mira las "Liabilities". No hacen mas que subir. Ahora pasemos a mirar el cashflow:




__





E.ON SE Cash Flow Statement 2009-2022 | EONGY


Ten years of annual cash flow statements for E.ON SE (EONGY). The cash flow statement is a summary of the cash inflows and outflows for a business over a given period of time. The cash flows are grouped into three main categories: cash flow from operations, cash flow from investing and cash...




www.macrotrends.net





En 2017 fue negativo. En 2019 fue enano. Y en 2021 ya se avistan problemas. Para mi queda claro que el del 2022 va a ser una puta mierda a menos que el gobierno le haga un Uniper y la rescate, momento en el cual subirá el precio de la acción y casi con total seguridad me saldré de ella.

Como han dicho arriba se equivocaron mucho. Creía que las cosas iban a mejorar y experimentar un cambio de liderazgo pero obviamente no ha sido el caso.

*Así que me uno en el "no", aunque si el gobierno dice de ayudar verás una pequeña subida. La puedes tradear pero...uff, no estas en el hilo adecuado.*


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (6 Jul 2022)

Una cosa de la que poco hablamos es el riesgo de divisa. Y eso que continuamente hablamos de dividenderas de USA.

En estos momentos el cambio Euro/Dolar es de 1'02, muy muy cercano a la paridad. De hecho al ritmo que reesponde Europa, sumado a la guerra, gas y combustibles... tiene pinta de que llegaremos a ver el 1 a 1, o incluso el dólar más fuerte que el euro de cara a finales de año.

Dicho esto, de ser así la situación, tal vez a los europeos nos interese aumentar posiciones en acciones USA, para evitar que nuestro dinero valga menos. Tal es el caso que a pesar de que la bolsas anericanas llevan meses corrigiendo y en bajada, los que están invertidos allí habrán visto que sus balances aumentan paradójicamente, debido al valor de cambio de divisa.

No obstante a largo plazo, es previsible que el Euro vuelva a retomar fuerza y con ello vendría aparejado una depreciación de nuestros valores usanos de manera automática. Deberíamos coincidir en un ciclo alcista de la bolsa americana en la que al mismo tiempo que aumentan los valores en ella, lo esté haciendo el euro para balancear. Porque si lo hiciese el euro y el valor de las acciones americanas se mantuviese plano estaríamos perdiendo dinero.

Qué otras cosas podríamos hacer para protegernos? O qué hacéis vosotros ante la situación en la que nos encontramos?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Yo creo que basf acabara bajando el dividendo. Ya se rumorea que va a cerrar la mayor planta quimica que tiene, que creo es la mayor del mundo, por el tema del gas.



Cuidado aqui. *Los de BASF son unos HDP de cuidado, y ésto nos viene bien*.

Van a cerrar la planta química porque les ha caido del cielo. Anteriormente los de los sindicatos (IG Metall etc...) no les dejaban, pero ahora con lo de Rusia y la pandemia les viene la excusa "force majure" y la van a aprovechar. Van a mejorar otras plantas y echar a mucha gente de ganar dinero para meter a estudiantes y otros hambrientos.

En mi opinión BASF si es una empresa para mirarla ahora que esta mal, pero es solo mi opinión como siempre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Uniper tiene un 10% del NorthStream 2. Osea que ahora mismo ni la escision le salio bien.



No es Uniper la que tienes que mirar, sino Fortum


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Jul 2022)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Una cosa de la que poco hablamos es el riesto de divisa. Y eso que continuamente hablamos de dividenderas de USA.
> 
> En estos momentos el cambio Euro/Dolar ea de 1,02, muy muy cercano a la paridad. De hecho al ritmo que reesponde Europa, sumado a la guerra, gas y combustibles... tiene pinta de que llegaremos a ver el 1 a 1, o incluso el dólar más fuerte que el euro de cara a finales de año.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo mas de un 30% de mi cartera en USA (mi plan de diversificación me obliga a ello) y desde luego voy a disfrutar muchísimo con la situación de paridad. Yo no diría "ponte ahora fuerte en USA" porque la paridad es algo que cambia de un dia para otro, pero si digo que *éste es otro ejemplo de porqué es importante tener una cartera diversificada*.

Al mismo tiempo, un Euro débil debería hacer que los hedge funds americanos compren buenas empresas europeas, lo cual quiere decir que *también interesa invertir en empresas europeas antes de que esos fondos entren y suban la cotización de éstas*. Como los hedge funds publican datos trimestrales, diría que sobre el Q4 2022 deberíamos ver una recuperación en los primeros valores de las bolsas europeas mas importantes.

*Finalmente, yo mas que "protegerme" lo que estoy haciendo es aprovechar la oportunidad*. Éste año he entrado en empresas serias que me perdí durante la pandemia, y también aprovechado para añadir mas a posiciones que ya tenía. Por otro lado, llevo desde finales del 2019 esperando la crisis para poder comprar otra propiedad, algo que (si nada lo impide) debería poder completar entre éste mes y finales de Septiembre (dependiendo de la desesperación de los vendedores).


----------



## Tio Pepe (6 Jul 2022)

Quería comentar varios temas, el primero es el de Enagás y en el que comentabais la participación que tenía Amancio Ortega al respecto. Las compró en diciembre del 2019 y tiene toda la pinta que para él es una apuesta de largo plazo, probablemente para usarla como una inversión recurrente de dividendos y olvidarse. Se comió toda la caída del COVID (-30% desde el punto donde compró) y ha seguido dentro. La realidad es que ahora sigue cotizando por debajo de donde lo compró pero es importante mencionarlo porque al final todos nosotros tenemos diferentes formas de inversión.

Por otro lado, respecto al EUR/USD, hay que tener cuidado, porque es difícil saber cuanto está descontado ya en el precio, es decir, a día de hoy se conocen todas las subidas de tipos previstas en ambos mercados, es decir, hay que tener cuidado porque en caso por ejemplo que el BCE viera que se le está escapando el control de la inflación y fuera algo más agresivo podría haber cambios importantes en este cruce. Cabe mencionar que estamos muy cercanos a la paridad (nivel psicológico fuerte) en niveles no vistos desde 2002, y en este momento un dólar tan débil no le interesa a Europa. Lo digo para tener todas las variables encima la mesa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Jul 2022)

*HP, GECINA ENTREGAN DIVIDENDOS*

Americanos y franceses abren el mes de Julio.

Empezando por HP, la americana se beneficia de la debilidad del euro. No solo lleva una revalorización de casi un 27% en cartera, sino que además nos entrega un dividendo neto anualizado del 2.97%.

Por otro lado, la REIT francesa sufre la pre-recesión y perdemos un 12%. Sin embargo, si que nos entrega un dividendo neto anualizado del 3.28%.

Julio es un mes aburrido en tema dividendos, así que me sorprendería dar algún bombazo.


----------



## comors (6 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1113209



Que pagina es esa?


----------



## max power (6 Jul 2022)

comors dijo:


> Que pagina es esa?







__





Simply Wall St - Stock & Sector Analysis Made Simple


Make confident investment decisions and stay up to date on 100k+ stocks with our unique fundamental analysis and in-depth visual reports.




simplywall.st


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Jul 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


>



Haré una confesión:

*NUNCA EN MI VIDA HE GUIADO UNA SOLA INVERSIÓN PORQUE LA EMPRESA APARECIERA EN NINGUNA LISTA DE "ARISTÓCRATAS DEL DIVIDENDO".*

Para mi esas listas son como lo de las rayitas. Puedes mirarlas, pero debes hacer DUE DILIGENCE.

Cashflow-Debt-Moat
Sota-Caballo-Rey


----------



## Octopus (6 Jul 2022)

Me acojona bastante el tema de la devaluación del euro la verdad.Vale la pena pasar liquidez a dolares o creeis que todo volverá a su cauce?pintan bastos y ayer casi no duermo escuchando a Lorenzo Ramirez en Despegamos


----------



## max power (6 Jul 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Me acojona bastante el tema de la devaluación del euro la verdad.Vale la pena pasar liquidez a dolares o creeis que todo volverá a su cauce?pintan bastos y ayer casi no duermo escuchando a Lorenzo Ramirez en Despegamos



Yo he pasado algo de liquido a franco suizo.

Dolares estan imprimiendo a patadas.


----------



## Octopus (6 Jul 2022)

Coño es que todo cuadraba!jaja pero supongo que tienes razon


----------



## Octopus (6 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Yo he pasado algo de liquido a franco suizo.
> 
> Dolares estan imprimiendo a patadas.



Que comisión te cobraron?broker?


----------



## Octopus (6 Jul 2022)

Yo tengo algo en dolares vía inversión pero bastante liquidez para entrar en guanazo o pillar algun zulito barato para alquilar.Me mantengo paciente jeje


----------



## Ciclosano (6 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Haré una confesión:
> 
> *NUNCA EN MI VIDA HE GUIADO UNA SOLA INVERSIÓN PORQUE LA EMPRESA APARECIERA EN NINGUNA LISTA DE "ARISTÓCRATAS DEL DIVIDENDO".*
> 
> ...



Quería preguntarte una cosa que puede parecer absurda, ¿la búsqueda de candidatas la haces con ese sota-caballo-rey manualmente? Me refiero, ¿te vas y miras los números de las acciones una a una y las que pasan ese sota-caballo-rey, las pones en seguimiento? (Me imagino que en caso afirmativo, una vez encontrada una candidata, ya estudiarás sus fundamentales).

Desconozco si hay alguna utilidad o web que te pueda dar un listado donde puedas ver las que mejor "sota-caballo-rey" ofrezcan y así realizar ya un cribaje previo (esto lo digo para novatos como por ejemplo yo).

Y añado: Lo digo ya que en mis ideas absurdas había pensado en, primero aprender el sota-caballo-rey, y una vez aprendido, hacerme una pequeña aplicación que me diera las acciones que a priori ofrecen mejores números.


----------



## Octopus (6 Jul 2022)

Ciclosano dijo:


> Quería preguntarte una cosa que puede parecer absurda, ¿la búsqueda de candidatas la haces con ese sota-caballo-rey manualmente? Me refiero, ¿te vas y miras los números de las acciones una a una y las que pasan ese sota-caballo-rey, las pones en seguimiento? (Me imagino que en caso afirmativo, una vez encontrada una candidata, ya estudiarás sus fundamentales).
> 
> Desconozco si hay alguna utilidad o web que te pueda dar un listado donde puedas ver las que mejor "sota-caballo-rey" ofrezcan y así realizar ya un cribaje previo (esto lo digo para novatos como por ejemplo yo).



A mi me gusta SIMPLY WS.Te da una preview bastante buena como primer vistazo y antes de entrar en detalles
Mas
Profundos si fuera el caso(esto ultimo ya es de pago)


----------



## Monsieur George (6 Jul 2022)

Exacto. Cuidado con los youtubers que viven del sensacionalismo. Guiarse por gráficos y fundamentales.


----------



## max power (6 Jul 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Que comisión te cobraron?broker?



Tengo una cuenta en Dukascopy (Suiza) en euros y otra en francos. Paso de una a otra segun me convenga.


----------



## jorlau (6 Jul 2022)

Una duda, un dividendo en acciones es igual que un dividendo en efectivo a efectos fiscales, gracias.


----------



## max power (6 Jul 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Una duda, un dividendo en acciones es igual que un dividendo en efectivo a efectos fiscales, gracias.



Segun mi broker no.

Cuando ofrece cobrar en acciones siempre señala que es sin retención fiscal.


----------



## javac (6 Jul 2022)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Entiendo que te refieres al tío Amancio jejeje, media bolsa española sería suya si le dejasen.
> 
> Yo si tuviese enagases de hace tiempo baratos, los mantendría con un stop por si las moscas.
> 
> ...



Volviendo al moat 
Enagas, Red eléctrica y clh son empresas con monopolio en España. No se van a construir otras estructuras 
Cierto que muy intervenidas y con mucha deuda 

Ps yo tengo ambas desde hace anos, como bme


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Jul 2022)

javac dijo:


> Volviendo al moat
> Enagas, Red eléctrica y clh son empresas con monopolio en España. No se van a construir otras estructuras
> Cierto que muy intervenidas *y con mucha deuda*
> 
> Ps yo tengo ambas desde hace anos, como bme



Moat solo no es suficiente.

Necesitas moat y cuentas saneadas.


----------



## Octopus (7 Jul 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> Una duda, un dividendo en acciones es igual que un dividendo en efectivo a efectos fiscales, gracias.



Nein.Divis en cash hay que pasar por caja


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Jul 2022)

*VICI ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

La empresa liderada por Joe Pesci y Robert de Niro nos sorprende incrementando su dividendo de 0.33 euros a 0.34, lo cual se traduce en un 4.25% NETO anual para una empresa que ya ha se ha revalorizado un +25% desde que la compré.

Así que retiro mi comentario anterior. Parece que Julio empieza a ponerse interesante


----------



## Octopus (7 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *VICI ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> La empresa liderada por Joe Pesci y Robert de Niro nos sorprende incrementando su dividendo de 0.33 euros a 0.34, lo cual se traduce en un 4.25% NETO anual para una empresa que ya ha se ha revalorizado un +25% desde que la compré.
> 
> Así que retiro mi comentario anterior. Parece que Julio empieza a ponerse interesante



Oh yeah.Me toca a mi también paguita de la cosa nostra jeje que ganas de que baje para cargarle mas.A ver si para Otoño y con las nuevas plandemias baja y sacamos el M50 jeje


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Jul 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Oh yeah.Me toca a mi también paguita de la cosa nostra jeje que ganas de que baje para cargarle mas.A ver si para Otoño y con las nuevas plandemias baja y sacamos el M50 jeje



En su última conferencia anunciaron planes de aumento de dividendo de un 10% anual, así que estoy contigo.


----------



## Octopus (7 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En su última conferencia anunciaron planes de aumento de dividendo de un 10% anual, así que estoy contigo.



I coming....viva La Famiglia xd


----------



## javac (7 Jul 2022)

Totalmente


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Moat solo no es suficiente.
> 
> Necesitas moat y cuentas saneadas.



De acuerdo, pero cuando empecé posición, tenían moat y menos deuda.

En estos casos en particular, siguen siendo empresas estratégicas y claves del país y, aunque la deuda se ha deteriorado, la situación, en mi caso, es todavía buena.

Aunque también tengo un profit taken puesto, por si empeora


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Jul 2022)

javac dijo:


> Totalmente
> De acuerdo, pero cuando empecé posición, tenían moat y menos deuda.
> 
> En estos casos en particular, siguen siendo empresas estratégicas y claves del país y, aunque la deuda se ha deteriorado, la situación, en mi caso, es todavía buena.
> ...



¿Menos deuda? Comparado con ahora imagino, pero mira TODO su historial.

Pero vamos, tu mismo con tu dinerismo.


----------



## comors (8 Jul 2022)

Ya se que aqui no gusta el Pacoibex35 pero hay algunas como Arcelor Mittal super baratas


----------



## qbit (8 Jul 2022)

3 acciones de dividendos seguros para resistir a la turbulencia actual del mercado | Investing.com


Análisis de Acciones por Investing.com (Haris Anwar/Investing.com) cubriendo: S&P 500, International Business Machines, Johnson & Johnson, First Horizon National Corporation. Lea los Análisis de Acciones de Investing.com (Haris Anwar/Investing.com) en Investing.com.




es.investing.com


----------



## qbit (8 Jul 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Me toca a mi también *paguita de la cosa nostra* jeje


----------



## Nationwww (10 Jul 2022)

Incremento Intel...


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Jul 2022)

En lo de 'lajj empreaas _Balue_ están obligadas a hacerlo bien' paré de leer


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jul 2022)

comors dijo:


> Ya se que aqui no gusta el Pacoibex35 pero hay algunas como Arcelor Mittal super baratas



Arcelor tiene el tema cíclico. Quizás esté bien para entrar. Merece una investigación mas a fondo, sobre todo de deuda y cashflow.

Puede que tengas razón...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jul 2022)

Nationwww dijo:


> Incremento Intel...



Te quedan un par de lagrimas y luego años de alegria tranquila y serena, sobre todo en 2024.

Como a mi, vamos.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Jul 2022)

Como Veis T. Rowe Price? Gestion de fondos y planes de pensiones.

Ha bajado un 50%. Per de 11.

4% en dividendo.

Las cuentas parecen saneadas, caja neta positiva, un ROIC continuado muy alto...


Parece la típica empresa muy castigada por la salida de flujos de capital. No se si aun la quedará castigo, pero ya parece que está madurita y dulce


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jul 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como Veis T. Rowe Price? Gestion de fondos y planes de pensiones.
> 
> Ha bajado un 50%. Per de 11.
> 
> ...



Como empresa me encanta, pero todavía no lo veo.

Por encima de 100 euros no me interesa. No es mala empresa, pero no está en "mi" punto.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Como empresa me encanta, pero todavía no lo veo.
> 
> Por encima de 100 euros no me interesa. No es mala empresa, pero no está en "mi" punto.




La pongo en seguimiento.


----------



## quaIicion (12 Jul 2022)

La media de 5años del rendimento del divi de TROW es de 2.60% y la media del PER es 15. Y la valuación actual es muy poco frecuente.

Yo la llevo pero desde el Covid, que la pillé más barata. Recompran acciones, el divi no peligra por el payout pero parece que las revenue y EPS están relantizándose desde la Q1-Q2 '21.

Es de las empresas más apareciadas por los dividenderos (35 años seguidos de divi incrementado), pero puede que la veamos más barata, lo esperable es que las empresas del sector financiero pillen mala racha en las crisis por que sus activos se devaluan por las caídas. Tampoco la he analizado ni la conozco muy bien aunque la lleve.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jul 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La pongo en seguimiento.





quaIicion dijo:


> La media de 5años del rendimento del divi de TROW es de 2.60% y la media del PER es 15. Y la valuación actual es muy poco frecuente.
> 
> Yo la llevo pero desde el Covid, que la pillé más barata. Recompran acciones, el divi no peligra por el payout pero parece que las revenue y EPS están relantizándose desde la Q1-Q2 '21.
> 
> Es de las empresas más apareciadas por los dividenderos (35 años seguidos de divi incrementado), pero puede que la veamos más barata, lo esperable es que las empresas del sector financiero pillen mala racha en las crisis por que sus activos se devaluan por las caídas. Tampoco la he analizado ni la conozco muy bien aunque la lleve.



A ver, que yo solo soy un pringadillo detrás de un teclado. No es que yo sea un analista senior de Goldman Sachs con 20 años de experiencia y con premio por haberles salvado de un hostión que se podrían haber metido en el Nikkei a principios de los 2000, pero digo que es un EMPRESÓN y que deseo pillarla mas barata, y creo que es posible.

Y si no, hay mas de 1000 empresas para meterse. No nos obsesionemos.


----------



## jaimegvr (12 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Como empresa me encanta, pero todavía no lo veo.
> 
> Por encima de 100 euros no me interesa. No es mala empresa, pero no está en "mi" punto.



En un mercado bajista T. Rowe price es bajista.


----------



## max power (12 Jul 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como Veis T. Rowe Price? Gestion de fondos y planes de pensiones.
> 
> Ha bajado un 50%. Per de 11.
> 
> ...



Yo la compre hace unos meses por lo mismo que tu has dicho. Quizas pronto. Estoy esperando para meterle otro tiro.


----------



## quaIicion (12 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A ver, que yo solo soy un pringadillo detrás de un teclado. No es que yo sea un analista senior de Goldman Sachs con 20 años de experiencia y con premio por haberles salvado de un hostión que se podrían haber metido en el Nikkei a principios de los 2000, pero digo que es un EMPRESÓN y que deseo pillarla mas barata, y creo que es posible.
> 
> Y si no, hay mas de 1000 empresas para meterse. No nos obsesionemos.



no no, si yo igual... y tampoco pienso comprar ni una acción hasta que no vea si se resiente más , que es lo que creo que pasará. y entonces si acaso comprar el miedo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jul 2022)

quaIicion dijo:


> no no, si yo igual... y tampoco pienso comprar ni una acción hasta que no vea si se resiente más , que es lo que creo que pasará. y entonces si acaso comprar el miedo



La bolsa es el único sitio del mundo donde cuando compras algo y baja de precio te asustas en vez de comprar mas.

Yo porque tengo ya mas de 50 valores y quiero quitarme algunos, pero si ésta baja ya me verás comrpándola. Y creo que bajará mas.


----------



## ancapo (12 Jul 2022)

¿Cómo veis Philips? En enero cayó a mínimos del COVID y desde entonces sigue en caída libre.

Sent from my FP4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jul 2022)

ancapo dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis Philips? En enero cayó a mínimos del COVID y desde entonces sigue en caída libre.
> 
> Sent from my FP4 using Tapatalk



La llevo en cartera. Iba mal pero me dieron un chaparrón de dividendazos en forma de acciones y estoy sobre el +50%.

Dicho ésto, ahora mismo no la recomendaría (aunque sea tirarme tierra encima), principalmente porque tiene el PER demasiado alto, y su margen de beneficios se ha reducido en un 50% por los temas por todos conocidos.

¿Tiene futuro? Mucho, pero yo, personalmente, y teniendo yo mismo acciones, no me metería ahora.


----------



## quaIicion (12 Jul 2022)

Qualcomm alguien la sigue? Tiene algún headwind pero a largo plazo el 5G y la automoción debería dar frutos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Jul 2022)

quaIicion dijo:


> Qualcomm alguien la sigue? Tiene algún headwind pero a largo plazo el 5G y la automoción debería dar frutos



Esta aún recalentada. Yo me esperaría hasta finales de año. Sobre todo mira a ver si entiendes porque ha habido tantas ventas de acciones de sus propios jefes.


----------



## ancapo (12 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La llevo en cartera. Iba mal pero me dieron un chaparrón de dividendazos en forma de acciones y estoy sobre el +50%.
> 
> Dicho ésto, ahora mismo no la recomendaría (aunque sea tirarme tierra encima), principalmente porque tiene el PER demasiado alto, y su margen de beneficios se ha reducido en un 50% por los temas por todos conocidos.
> 
> ¿Tiene futuro? Mucho, pero yo, personalmente, y teniendo yo mismo acciones, no me metería ahora.



Si no llevaras, ¿en qué rango de precios te empezaría a parecer apetitosa?

Sent from my FP4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nationwww (13 Jul 2022)

¿Se puede equiparar la entrega de dividendos a la recompra de acciones?...lógicamente no de manera cuantitativa y fiscal, sino de manera cualitativa...es decir, en el precio de la acción.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Jul 2022)

ancapo dijo:


> Si no llevaras, ¿en qué rango de precios te empezaría a parecer apetitosa?
> 
> Sent from my FP4 using Tapatalk



Pregunta compleja.

Esperaría a ver como se comporta el PER a ver si baja un poco. Quizas en el rango 15-17 euros.


----------



## max power (13 Jul 2022)

Como veis a Siemens?

PER 15
Divi 4%
Tiene deuda
Moat fuerte


----------



## Können (13 Jul 2022)

Stanley Black and Decker como la veis. Está a precios aprox 2016.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Jul 2022)

Nationwww dijo:


> ¿Se puede equiparar la entrega de dividendos a la recompra de acciones?...lógicamente no de manera cuantitativa y fiscal, sino de manera cualitativa...es decir, en el precio de la acción.



No entiendo bien la pregunta, pero trataré de responder.

1. Recomprar acciones (por la empresa) hace que la empresa "valga mas", pues hace que las acciones que tú tengas valgan mas y suele aumentar el precio de cada acción.
2. Si una empresa ofrece acciones o dividendos, elegir acciones te viene bien porque tú no pagas impuestos. Sin embargo, las acciones se ofrecen al precio de mercado actual, lo que puede hacer que si te dan acciones mas caras haga subir la media que has pagado por las acciones que ya tienes.
3. Los dividendos en dinero tienen soble imposición (paga la empresa y pagas tú) peeeero tienen la gran ventaja de que ése dinero es tuyo para invertir en donde tu quieras, o gastarlo como quieras.

A ver si he acertado con alguna de las respuestas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Como veis a Siemens?
> 
> PER 15
> Divi 4%
> ...



Cuéntanos mas sobre su cashflow (cash from operations - capital expenses). Mira desde 2015 hasta ahora y me cuentas si podrían hacer frente a la deuda.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Jul 2022)

Können dijo:


> Stanley Black and Decker como la veis. Está a precios aprox 2016.



Compáranos ámbas.

Pon el PER, háblanos un poco del Moat, y compara lo siguiente desde el año 2015 hasta ahora:
- Earnings.
- Long term debt.
- Cash flow (cash from operations MENOS capital expenses).
- ¿Han diluido a sus accionistas?

No trato de ser porculero, pero me gustaría empezar a enseñaros metodología. Si no, el día que desaparezca no vais a saber hacerlo vosotros.


----------



## max power (13 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cuéntanos mas sobre su cashflow (cash from operations - capital expenses). Mira desde 2015 hasta ahora y me cuentas si podrían hacer frente a la deuda.



Desde 2017 el net operating cash flow ha pasado de 6000 a 9200 millones.

La deuda ha ido subiendo 


Deben 48.000 millones (deuda a largo plazo datos de 2021).

Tardarian 6 a 7 años en pagar toda la deuda usando todo el cash flow.

Perodonad si he dicho alguna tontería. Estoy aprendiendo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Desde 2017 el net operating cash flow ha pasado de 6000 a 9200 millones.
> 
> La deuda ha ido subiendo
> 
> ...



No has dicho ninguna tonteria, pero necesitamos algo mas.

Nos puedes poner, año por año, la comparativa entre deuda a largo plazo y (operating cash flow MENOS capital expenditure, o al menos el operating cash flow)? Me interesa que aprendas a ver la relación entre cashflow y deuda.

También ten en consideración que los años 2020-21 son "rana", así que no los tengas demasiado en serio.

Mira a ver si me puedes contar una pequeña historia sobre lo que crees que te dicen los números.


----------



## max power (13 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No has dicho ninguna tonteria, pero necesitamos algo mas.
> 
> Nos puedes poner, año por año, la comparativa entre deuda a largo plazo y (operating cash flow MENOS capital expenditure, o al menos el operating cash flow)? Me interesa que aprendas a ver la relación entre cashflow y deuda.
> 
> ...



Los deberes

Deuda 

Disclaimer. Solo encuentro datos de todo desde 2017

Deuda

2017 29 mil mill
2018 32
2019 34
2020 42
2021 48

Net op cash flow

2017 7,83 mil mill
2018 3,64
2019 15,99
2020 10,18
2021 16,18

Capex

2017 2,86 mil mill
2018 1,91
2019 1
2020 180 millones
2021 1,18 mil mill

Lo que veo, desde la ignorancia.

Cada vez tienen mas deuda
El cash flow tiende a aumentar.

El capex es estable tendiendo a bajar.

La primera pregunta que se me antoja es que hacen con el dinero. Ya que no pagan deuda (de hecho sube) y no aumentan capex.

Podrian haber recomprado acciones quizas pero desde 2017 han pasado de 1,657 millones a 1,623. No parece mucha disminucion.

Dividendos 4% y 64 % payout.

Estan pagando dividendos con deuda?


----------



## Quemado (13 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> operating cash flow MENOS capital expenditure



Eso es el free cash flow (flujo de caja disponible). Se puede ver de los últimos siete años de muchas empresas en TradingView.

Ahí está también (en la pestaña de balance) la deuda total, deuda neta, pasivos, etc.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - Earnings.



No me gusta usar earnings (beneficio neto) porque pueden incluir amortizaciones, provisiones y otros trucos contables que hacen, desde mi punto de vista, el valor que da poco útil (excepto para Hacienda, claro). Es mi opinión, claro, que tampoco soy un experto.




FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - ¿Han diluido a sus accionistas?



No sé cómo mirar esto más allá de ir a la web de la empresa o regulador y buscar si hay planes de recompra o ampliación de capital. ¿Alguna web que tenga este dato?


----------



## Naga2x (13 Jul 2022)

Parece que han ido recomprando (desde 2015)



832,83819,91829,16828,32818,31817,36811,49





__





Share Buybacks | Siemens Shares, Bonds & Rating | Siemens Global







new.siemens.com


----------



## Nationwww (13 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No entiendo bien la pregunta, pero trataré de responder.
> 
> 1. Recomprar acciones (por la empresa) hace que la empresa "valga mas", pues hace que las acciones que tú tengas valgan mas y suele aumentar el precio de cada acción.
> 2. Si una empresa ofrece acciones o dividendos, elegir acciones te viene bien porque tú no pagas impuestos. Sin embargo, las acciones se ofrecen al precio de mercado actual, lo que puede hacer que si te dan acciones mas caras haga subir la media que has pagado por las acciones que ya tienes.
> ...



Sencillamente si el resultado final es el mismo...por ejemplo, "Meta" va a recomprar el 6% de sus acciones durante este año, si en lugar de recomprar me da a mí ese 6%...¿cuál de las dos opciones es mejor para el accionista?...¿o es lo mismo en el sumatorio final?


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (13 Jul 2022)

A esos precios no es malo que recompren , el problema es que muchas empresas re-compran en PERs estratosféricos tirando el dinero del inversor a la basura, cuando tu lo podrás redirigir mucho mejor vía dividendo , por que siempre hay oportunidades en el mercado,

aun asi , yo que soy accionista de Meta , preferiría que me diesen un dividendo y diversificar en otras empresas, pero en este caso por diversificación no por oportunidad, por que creo que meta lo es a medio-largo plazo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Jul 2022)

Beneficios record en TSMC









TSMC Quarterly Profit Surges 76 Percent, Beats Market Estimates : Tech Daily


Taiwan’s TSMC posted a 76.4 percent surge in second-quarter profit on Thursday, the biggest jump in earnings in eight quarters that handily beat market estimates, thanks to red-hot demand for…




tech.lokmatdaily.com


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (14 Jul 2022)

A mi las empresas que me gustaría pillar son de USA, y con el EUR/USD en paridad me parece que dejaré estar el gatillo de compra tranquilo...

Si una acción se revaloriza un 10%, y me da un 4% de dividendos, estaría ganándole un 14%

Si europa sube tipos y se estabiliza recuperando 1,20 UDS / 1,00 EUR estaría palmando pasta.

Bola de cristal (también puede pasar y parece que va camino -aunque creo que duraría poco esa ventana - que el euro baje a 0,90 o similar).

Por otro lado la bolsa española con las últimas declaraciones del colega al mando, va cuesta abajo y sin frenos esta semana.

Estaría bien con la paridad invertir aquí jajsjs pero no inspira mucha confianza, y eso que algunos valores se empiezan a poner apetitosos...


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Jul 2022)

¿Que tal veis vonovia? Lleva una hostia impresionante, me parece una situación absurda que inmuebles valiosos valgan ahora menos de la mitad que hasta hace muy poco. Lo malo es que en la gráfica no se ve señal de suelo, pero uno de los mejores reits europeos no debería cotizar a precios ridículos...


----------



## Nationwww (15 Jul 2022)

Una página interesante: Information and Tools - The Dividend Investing Resource Center


----------



## Tio Pepe (15 Jul 2022)

Es cierto, que la diferencia es muy brutal entre incorporar los dividendos y no, pero lo cierto es que yo desde hace mucho tiempo soy bastante reticente en invertir en España, y únicamente lo he hecho cuando veo una entrada muy clara.

No recuerdo en que hilo fue pero otro compañero comparaba esto mismo y creo recordar que mostraba un gráfico del IBEX35 con dividendos mostrando una revalorización del 100%. Algo así como:



Es decir, con esa imagen lo que piensas de entrada es que si hubieras invertido en ese momento, en 24 años se hubiera duplicado tu inversión.
Pero yo lo que argumentaba, es que si miras cuál ha sido la inflación entre esos dos puntos, según el INE, fue de un 75,3%, que aunque es bien cierto que se sabe como la manipulan para que sea más baja de lo que es realmente, la tomaremos como buena. Pues a la rentabilidad obtenida deberías quitarle la retención de los dividendos. Por lo tanto, invirtiendo en España te quedarías a la par, lo comido por lo servido.


No digo que España no sea invertible, pero hoy en día con las opciones que hay no es uno de los mercados que ofrezcan mejores oportunidades.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Disclaimer. Solo encuentro datos de todo desde 2017



Una ayudita: Siemens Shares, Bonds & Rating | Investor Relations | Siemens Global

Ahí te ponen un gráfico interactivo para que veas como Siemens se comporta, en líneas generales, con otras empresas del sector.




max power dijo:


> Deuda
> 
> 2017 29 mil mill
> 2018 32
> ...



Osea, que han ido empeorando peeeeeeero solo ha crecido un 50% mas o menos (de 30 millones ha pasado a 50 millones).



max power dijo:


> Net op cash flow
> 
> 2017 7,83 mil mill
> 2018 3,64
> ...



El cash flow aumenta, de hecho, ha aumentado algo mas del doble desde el 2017. Osea, su cashflow aumenta mas rápido que su deuda.

Suponiendo que pudiera mantener ese cashflow, esa deuda la debería poder pagar en unos 3 años. No son malas noticias.



max power dijo:


> Capex
> 
> 2017 2,86 mil mill
> 2018 1,91
> ...



Aqui ya vemos un problema, y es que se esta descapitalizando. Pero no es un gran problema ya que Siemens ha tenido subidas y bajadas: Siemens (SIE.DE) - Market capitalization



max power dijo:


> Lo que veo, desde la ignorancia.
> 
> Cada vez tienen mas deuda
> El cash flow tiende a aumentar.
> ...



Muy buenas observaciones. Efectívamente es una empresa compleja de analizar, en parte porque es un puto megaconglomerado que igual te hace un tren que te monta una central eléctrica.

Siemens es una empresa que no va a desaparecer antes de que desaparezcan VW, BMW, o Bosch. Pero por eso mismo "juegan" a poder meter deuda como locos y hacer lo que les venga en gana.

La pregunta es: ¿Esta Siemens barata? Yo tiraría de histórico de precios, ya que por dividendos me gusta:








Siemens Aktiengesellschaft (SIEGY) Interactive Stock Chart - Yahoo Finance


Interactive Chart for Siemens Aktiengesellschaft (SIEGY), analyze all the data with a huge range of indicators.




finance.yahoo.com





Yo diría que esta "bien" de precio, pero no la consideraría "barata". En otras palabras, es posible que inviertas ahora y aún caiga otro 30% y se quede ahí durante 10 años. Eso si, duro que dejes de recibir esos dividendos a cambio de tener tu dinero bloqueado todo ese tiempo. Y recuerda que un 4% de su precio actual es mas que un 4% si cae un 30%.

Yo, personalmente, estaré encantadísimo de pillar Siemens a partir de 70 euros (ahora está casi en 100). No creo que te vayas a equivocar con ella la compres al precio que la compres, pero no la veo "tirada de precio".

Un detalle mas: En tiempos de crisis, cuando está todo a tomar por culo, los gobiernos suelen regar a las grandes empresas con dinero gratis. Podría ser que eso le ocurra a Siemens algo mas adelante.


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Jul 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> No digo que España no sea invertible, pero hoy en día con las opciones que hay no es uno de los mercados que ofrezcan mejores oportunidades.



El problema del IBEX es la puta inseguridad jurídica que hay en España y el control por parte de los castuzos de gran parte de sus empresas. Yo empecé invirtiendo en empresas españolas, y mantengo unas pocas por pura pereza de venderlas y pagarle el incremento patrimonial al gobierno. Desde hace unos años, me centro casi exclusivamente en empresas americanas, canadienses, australianas o británicas que cotizan en EEUU. Para el resto del mundo tenía ETFs (Asia pacífico, Japón y Europa), pero los vendí cuando Selfbank y Bankinter empezaron a cobrarme unas comisiones abusivas (muy superiores a las del propio ETF) por ”custodia”.


----------



## javac (16 Jul 2022)

Mi percepción es que, con la situación actual, de las mayores dividenderas de España, RED/Endesa/Enagas, enagas es la que parece estar en peor forma

En referencia a Siemens, ya sensaciones, la gente con la que he trabajado a nivel de proyectos, no era especialmente buena. Mi percepción de la gestión de la empresa no fue positiva


----------



## tecnsecrt (17 Jul 2022)

¿Cuál es límite? Cuándo se vive de rentas y se deja al margen acumular más, pues la tentación es grande pues cuanto más dinero más fácil hacer más, pero el tiempo vuela.


----------



## Octopus (17 Jul 2022)

tecnsecrt dijo:


> ¿Cuál es límite? Cuándo se vive de rentas y se deja al margen acumular más, pues la tentación es grande pues cuanto más dinero más fácil hacer más, pero el tiempo vuela.



Yo diría
Que el limite lo marca el mercado y la vida de una persona jejej


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jul 2022)

tecnsecrt dijo:


> ¿Cuál es límite? Cuándo se vive de rentas y se deja al margen acumular más, pues la tentación es grande pues cuanto más dinero más fácil hacer más, pero el tiempo vuela.



Para mi el límite sería dejar de disafrutar con lo que hago.

Yo no soy rico ni de lejos, pero si quisiera ahora mismo podría retirarme de forma sencilla y austera. Mi casa esta pagada, tengo agua y energía, poseo tres viviendas alquiladas que con eso ya puedo comer sin problemas, y un par de garajes a los que no les saco tanto rendimiento porque tengo el corazón demasiado blando (los alquilo muy por debajo de lo que otros los alquilan, y estan en zonas muy demandadas de la ciudad). Y mis dividendos son sencillitos pero gracias a tener la casa pagada podrían darme de comer ellos solos.

El curro empieza a tocarme las pelotas, pero no por el curro en sí sino por el rollo de inclusión abecedario feminista que se traen. Sin embargo, me pagan lo que es, a mi juicio de pobre, un gritón, y bueno, además de viajar gratis a sitios chulos, comer gratis en buenos restaurantes, que te paguen el transporte (de empresa) y la gasolina, aportan a tu plan de pensiones,...pues es un buen precio a pagar por escuchar a una charo decir gilipolleces que sabes que harán a la empresa perder unos cuantos millones hasta que se huelan la tostada.

Si tuviera un deseo sería poder montar mi propio fondo de inversión, pero entonces estaría atado a mis clientes, y éstos nunca tienen paciencia. Me pasaría como a Michael Burry que se tendría que comer años de tocapelotismo antes de demostrar que tenía razón. Para eso lo hago con mi propio dinero, y regalo mis consejos como lo hago aqui, aunque no gane un puto euro por ello.

A mi me gusta invertir. Me gusta elegir buenas empresas y cuando caen en un mercado bajista comprar mas. No sé lo que es perder dinero (me refiero a mi cartera en conjunto, no a valores puntuales) y no me privo de nada en ésta vida (lo que pasa es que no me apetece comprarme un Mercedes 500 o lo que sea o una casa de 1000m2 construidos para impresionar a gente).

*El limite creo que es saber cuál es tu límite. Osea, cómo serías feliz, y si verdaderamente crees que 100 millones te harán mas feliz que 50.*


----------



## max power (17 Jul 2022)

Desde mi punto de vista el limite de esto y de casi todo lo marca el dormir tranquilo. Es un buen indicador de como van las cosas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jul 2022)

*GSK SE DESMIEMBRA CON HALEON, MONDELEZ, TSMC ENTREGAN DIVIDENDOS*

Aparte de la explosión de la (presunta) Ponzi de Juicyfields, en la que yo he estado tratando de avisar desde hace bastantes meses, esta semana nos deja otras curiosas joyas:

- GSK: Si como yo eres dueño de GSK, y como yo optas por recibir acciones en vez de dividendos líquidos, te habrás dado cuenta de que ha aparecido una nueva empresa en tu cartera llamada Haleon. Aún no sabemos el precio de salida pero si que va a ser parte del FTSE 100, osea, que todos los ETFs e Indexados la van a comprar.

GSK se ha desmembrado, enfocándose ellos en el tema farmacéutico y dejando a Haleon para productos de consumo. Haleon se va a quedar con marcas tan emblemáticas como los multivitamínicos Centrum, la aplicación para el dolor Voltaren (muy famosa en Alemania), el dentrífico Poliden, y otras.

Por cada acción que tengas de GSK te van a dar una de Haleon, y la empresa se espera que también sea dividendera.

El problema aqui es que hay un hedge fund que tiene un porrón de Haleon y ya han anunciado que lo van a soltar "poco a poco", así que se espera que quizás Haleon pierda valor en el tiempo como nos pasara con otros regalitos como Viatris o Kyndryl, peeeeeeero a una mala puedes venderla para optimizar impuestos, o esperar a ver si lo peta y ganar mucho dinero. Recordemos lo bien que les fue a quienes se quedaron con Glencore.

Yo de momento me la voy a quedar como he hecho con Viatris y Kyndryl, que si mas adelante necesito optimizar impuestos ya me la quitaré de encima.

- Modelez: La de los dulces, como siempre, me sienta de puta madre. Llevamos un +35% de revalorización, y 2.36% de beneficios netos anuales, sin ser espectaculares, se me antojan bastante suficientes para una empresa solida y segura.

- TSMC: La antigua Taiwan Semiporn ahora se hace llamar "Tiquismiquis" (ya me direis lo que ha ganado con el cambio de nombre). No lo estan pasando bien y llevamos unas pérdidas de un 6%, y su casi 1,3% de dividendos netos anuales no me la pone muy gorda precisamente. Pero ésta es una empresa que creo debo mantener por su potencial futuro microprocesadoril, así que me la sigo guardando.


----------



## Naga2x (17 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *GSK SE DESMIEMBRA CON HALEON, MONDELEZ, TSMC ENTREGAN DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> Aparte de la explosión de la (presunta) Ponzi de Juicyfields, en la que yo he estado tratando de avisar desde hace bastantes meses, esta semana nos deja otras curiosas joyas:
> 
> ...



¿Entonces los que lo cobramos líquido no vemos ni una de Haleon? sería una putada, pero es que las de GSK las tengo en Degiro y cobran un huevo por el puto dividendo en acciones. La cosa es que no veo en ninguna noticia que diga que sea necesario el dividendo, sólo tener acciones de GSK.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jul 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Que tal veis vonovia? Lleva una hostia impresionante, me parece una situación absurda que inmuebles valiosos valgan ahora menos de la mitad que hasta hace muy poco. Lo malo es que en la gráfica no se ve señal de suelo, pero uno de los mejores reits europeos no debería cotizar a precios ridículos...



Mi opinión es la de siempre: Ver a la empresa mas allá del valor de su acción.

Empiezo por lo chungo. A nivel macro Vonovia las va a pasar putas. Tiene una deuda de 63b en un entorno donde los intereses van a subir si o si. Sus activos a corto plazo (casi 7b) NI DE COÑA se acercan a esa deuda, aunque cierto es que sus activos a largo plazo (mas de 90b) si que pueden hacerle frente, pero si tienes que vender activos para pagar deuda en un entorno chungo pues...mal vamos.

En un solo año casi han duplicado su deuda, y su debt-to-equity ha explotado con casi un 130%. Osea, con lo que de momento estan ganando solo pueden "subsistir" y aguantar su deuda a corto (5b) ganando 1b extra. Difícilmente podrán cubrir los intereses de la deuda (o diréctamente no van a poder hacerlo) y el mercado les castiga por ello.

Dicho ésto, Vonovia es LA REIT Alemana. Casi se comen a Deutsche Konsum. Es una marca famosa, con un buen "product mix" y que suele tener un buen margen de beneficios (casi un 79% antes del hostión).

Que Vonovia triunfe dependerá, en mi opinión, de la inflación. En EEUU ya han empezado a pisar el freno fuerte, y espero que lo mismo ocurra en Europa. De ser así, si Vonovia es capaz de aguantar los malos tiempos saldrá muy triunfadora.

¿Mi opinión personal? Confío en ella y, al ir yo a largo plazo, su riesgo me parece aceptable. Aunque espero que esté lateral o caida al menos hasta que la inflación pueda contenerse.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Jul 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> ¿Entonces los que lo cobramos líquido no vemos ni una de Haleon? sería una putada, pero es que las de GSK las tengo en Degiro y cobran un huevo por el puto dividendo en acciones. La cosa es que no veo en ninguna noticia que diga que sea necesario el dividendo, sólo tener acciones de GSK.



Si tienes acciones de GSK tendrás una acción de Haleon por cada acción de GSK a partir del Lunes 18 de Julio del 2022.

En cualquier caso, mira el lunes tu cuenta. A mi ya me aparece aunque sin precio de salida (debería empezar a salir mañana).


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi opinión es la de siempre: Ver a la empresa mas allá del valor de su acción.
> 
> Empiezo por lo chungo. A nivel macro Vonovia las va a pasar putas. Tiene una deuda de 63b en un entorno donde los intereses van a subir si o si. Sus activos a corto plazo (casi 7b) NI DE COÑA se acercan a esa deuda, aunque cierto es que sus activos a largo plazo (mas de 90b) si que pueden hacerle frente, pero si tienes que vender activos para pagar deuda en un entorno chungo pues...mal vamos.
> 
> ...



Tiene riesgo si, el tema de la deuda es muy peligroso en este entorno. Muy importante que tengan poco apalancamiento. Quizás con la caída que lleva está descontado un mal escenario, pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## Siruhano (18 Jul 2022)

Acaba de bajar gsk plc un 20% aprox.
Una buena oportunidad de compra para los que no la teníamos.
Saludos.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (18 Jul 2022)

Qué os parece el reit mpw pensando en dejar de remar hasta la muerte?


----------



## edmondrth (18 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Qué os parece el reit mpw pensando en dejar de remar hasta la muerte?



Buen punto de entrada ahora mismo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jul 2022)

Siruhano dijo:


> Acaba de bajar gsk plc un 20% aprox.
> Una buena oportunidad de compra para los que no la teníamos.
> Saludos.



Si y no. Mira las noticias del spinoff.

Lo bueno: Le ha soltado toda la deuda a la nueva.
Lo malo: Se ha "desconglomerado" así que esta apostando solo por pharma. Le puede ir de puta madre, o muy mal.

Yo la tengo (también el spinoff que han hecho) y ahora debo plantearme que quiero hacer.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Qué os parece el reit mpw pensando en dejar de remar hasta la muerte?



1. Mira el cashflow comparado con el pago de intereses. Los intereses van a subir.
2. Mira como aumentan sus acciones. Cuando una empresa saca mas acciones diluye el valor de las acciones que tenías. Por eso es bueno pillar empresas que recompran acciones.


----------



## Octopus (18 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Qué os parece el reit mpw pensando en dejar de remar hasta la muerte?



Mmmm parece que diluyen acciones....Tiene un fuerte CAPEX tb que puede que la haga sufrir 2-3 añitos antes de amortizar pero me la pongo en seguimiento..Tengo NHI y OHC que son de tematica similar(esta ultima reparte mas divi pero tb tiene mas deuda) pero en general REITS de salud estan apetitosas todas aun por el coronatimo las veo bastante seguras a largo


----------



## max power (18 Jul 2022)

Siruhano dijo:


> Acaba de bajar gsk plc un 20% aprox.
> Una buena oportunidad de compra para los que no la teníamos.
> Saludos.



Vale menos porque es mas pequeña.


----------



## rascachapas (18 Jul 2022)

Como veis UGI? Parece que es muy sólida y ahora con el gas por las nubes puede ir muy bien.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Jul 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Como veis UGI? Parece que es muy sólida y ahora con el gas por las nubes puede ir muy bien.



Mira la deuda de los últimos años (quitando 2020-21). Mira el cashflow (cash from operations MENOS capital expenses) y compara ambas cifras.

Piensa en que es un cubo. La deuda son los agujeros del fondo, y el cashflow es el agua. Si rebosa son dividendos, pero si no llega a cubrirse entonces hay un problema.


----------



## Octubristaa (18 Jul 2022)

No se ha habla en este foro de los etf de dividendos

Vale que en europa no podemos acceder al maravilloso vanguard dividend appreciation (VIG) pero podemos acceder al...

FIDELITY GLOBAL QUALITY INCOME enfocado a dividendos crecientes por empresas de calidad

-FIDELITY +70% REVALORIZACION 5 AÑOS + 2.80% DE DIVIDENDO ACTUAL
-VANGUARD DIVIDEND APPRECIATION +50% REVALORIZACION 5 AÑOS + 2.00% DE DIVIDENDO ACTUAL

INCREIBLE lo he comparado, no pensaba que el fidelity fuese mejor que el vanguard
Habria que ver el prospecto y leer en que se basa cada compañia para elegir las empresas, pero me ha sorprendido

TAMBIEN seria interesante ver cuanto % ha ido aumentado el dividendo en cada año y comparar ambos etf

Lo mismo os calentais la cabeza para no lograr batir al fidelity


----------



## Octopus (18 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mira la deuda de los últimos años (quitando 2020-21). Mira el cashflow (cash from operations MENOS capital expenses) y compara ambas cifras.
> 
> Piensa en que es un cubo. La deuda son los agujeros del fondo, y el cashflow es el agua. Si rebosa son dividendos, pero si no llega a cubrirse entonces hay un problema.



Lo que me pude reir en ese capitulo!Charlie Harper puto ídolo !Seria impensable que hicieran una serie asi hoy en dia


----------



## jaimegvr (19 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Qué os parece el reit mpw pensando en dejar de remar hasta la muerte?



A largo plazo es alcista y casi toda su deuda es a tipo fijo, y ahora esta en la base de su actual canal alcista desde 2009. puede que llegue a los 13$ pero de ahí no creo que baje mas.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (19 Jul 2022)

Octubristaa dijo:


> No se ha habla en este foro de los etf de dividendos
> 
> Vale que en europa no podemos acceder al maravilloso vanguard dividend appreciation (VIG) pero podemos acceder al...
> 
> ...



Por ahí deje un mensaje con etfs europeos de reits. Igual abro un tema con recopilación de ETFs dividenderos para uso propio.


----------



## Octopus (19 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Por ahí deje un mensaje con etfs europeos de reits. Igual abro un tema con recopilación de ETFs dividenderos para uso propio.



SDIV al final los pagos te confirmo que eran trimestrales jeje bien ricos ademas


----------



## Daniel_Plainview (19 Jul 2022)

Feministo, felicidades por el hilo. No soy muy activo en el foro pero si me gusta quedarme por aqui y te sigo en varios de tus hilos.

Soy muy novato pero tengo un poco de capital (unos miles de euros solamente). Me quiero meter en el tema dividendos pero me da mucho miedo empezar.

Ya se que prefieres responder a hacer tu mismo predicciones, pero teniendo en cuenta como esta la bolsa, ¿crees que es ahora el mejor momento para entrar? Y si entras, ¿por dónde sería mejor empezar?

También me estan gustando mucho las aportaciones de los ETFs, ¿pero creo que dijiste que tú no invertías en eso o lo hacias desde fuera de españa y no pagabas impuestos o algo asi?

Gracias y sigue asi. Das mucho valor al foro.


----------



## Kalevala (19 Jul 2022)

Hoy paga dividendo Gazprom, no?
Yo tengo el ADR en Alemania, cobrare? Deberían ser casi 100 pavos.

Alguien que haga un seguimiento del tema!?


----------



## max power (19 Jul 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


> Hoy paga dividendo Gazprom, no?
> Yo tengo el ADR en Alemania, cobrare? Deberían ser casi 100 pavos.
> 
> Alguien que haga un seguimiento del tema!?



Pinta mal. Noticia del 1 de julio 2022









La rusa Gazprom se hunde en bolsa tras anunciar que suspende el pago de dividendo


Sus títulos se desploman un 30% y caen a mínimos de finales de diciembre de 2020




valenciaplaza.com


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jul 2022)

max power dijo:


> Pinta mal. Noticia del 1 de julio 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues parece que ya tenemos la respuesta


----------



## Kalevala (20 Jul 2022)

Hijosputa!


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (20 Jul 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> SDIV al final los pagos te confirmo que eran trimestrales jeje bien ricos ademas



Eso no es estadounidense? ETFs de allí no se pueden comprar residiendo en Europa.


----------



## Octopus (20 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Eso no es estadounidense? ETFs de allí no se pueden comprar residiendo en Europa.



Lo puedes comprar en Milan sin problema yo lo tengo asi.Lo de los divis te lo decia porque ya me pagaron jaja


----------



## jorlau (20 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Eso no es estadounidense? ETFs de allí no se pueden comprar residiendo en Europa.



No se pueden comprar a través de brokers europeos, pero si abres una una cuenta en un broker de ee.uu. que admita a no residentes como clientes los podrás comprar.


----------



## Octopus (21 Jul 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> No se pueden comprar a través de brokers europeos, pero si abres una una cuenta en un broker de ee.uu. que admita a no residentes como clientes los podrás comprar.



Yo lo tengo en RENTA4


----------



## katabatic1 (21 Jul 2022)

Hola. Os leo desde hace tiempo . hoy aporto una noticia, supongo que conocida por muchos. sobre lasobre SAP y su presentación de resultados y programa de recompra de acciones 








SAP gana un 55% menos hasta junio y lanza un plan de recompra de acciones de 500 millones


La compañía alemana de software empresarial SAP obtuvo un beneficio neto atribuido de 1.074 millones de...




www.europapress.es


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Jul 2022)

katabatic1 dijo:


> Hola. Os leo desde hace tiempo . hoy aporto una noticia, supongo que conocida por muchos. sobre lasobre SAP y su presentación de resultados y programa de recompra de acciones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blanco y en botella.

Que cada uno haga lo que crea conveniente pero mi posición es clara.

HANA Montana.


----------



## comors (21 Jul 2022)

Eso es bueno, no?
Eleva el precio de la acción. Al haber menos acciones, si la empresa vale lo mismo, cada acción será más cara.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Jul 2022)

comors dijo:


> Eso es bueno, no?
> Eleva el precio de la acción. Al haber menos acciones, si la empresa vale lo mismo, cada acción será más cara.



Sasto.

SAP trata de crear confianza entre los accionistas, usando sus reservas para ello. Pero debemos tener cuidado de que no usen deuda para comprar confianza.


----------



## Ungaunga (21 Jul 2022)

Recompras a precio tocado en vez de en máximos. Bien. Además sube ventas. Bien. Al ver el titular me he asustado un poco.


----------



## katabatic1 (21 Jul 2022)

comors dijo:


> Eso es bueno, no?
> Eleva el precio de la acción. Al haber menos acciones, si la empresa vale lo mismo, cada acción será más cara.



Em este caso (de SAP) por el texto de oa noticia yo interpreto que no se compran acciones para "retirarlas" del mercado sino que la empresa las compra (eso es bueno para que suba el precio) para distribuir entre empleados (como incentivo, premio, parte de salario..etc) luego los empleados pueden mantener , vender .... Es decir que no es que se reduzca el número se acciones . 
Yo al menos lo entiendo asi


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Jul 2022)

katabatic1 dijo:


> Em este caso (de SAP) por el texto de oa noticia yo interpreto que no se compran acciones para "retirarlas" del mercado sino que la empresa las compra (eso es bueno para que suba el precio) para distribuir entre empleados (como incentivo, premio, parte de salario..etc) luego los empleados pueden mantener , vender .... Es decir que no es que se reduzca el número se acciones .
> Yo al menos lo entiendo asi



Correcto, no habia leido esa parte. De hecho, no había leido el artículo porque no me suelen interesar esas noticias. Una recompra de acciones siempre es buena sea por el motivo que sea, aunque sea para redistribuirlas.

En ésta caso las recompran para los empleados, por lo que como bien dices no se destruyen, pero los empleados se las suelen quedar.

EXCEPCIÓN: Que se haga con deuda para tratar de "levantar" el precio de una acción.


----------



## ueee3 (21 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Compáranos ámbas.
> 
> Pon el PER, háblanos un poco del Moat, y compara lo siguiente desde el año 2015 hasta ahora:
> - Earnings.
> ...



¿Podrías darnos unas ligeras clases de cómo obtener rápidamente esos datos (sin necesidad de ir revisando la información que ofrece la compañía en su web)? ¿Qué te parece pagar a algunas webs que te dan muchos datos, entiendo que ésos incluidos?


----------



## ueee3 (21 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Correcto, no habia leido esa parte. De hecho, no había leido el artículo porque no me suelen interesar esas noticias. Una recompra de acciones siempre es buena sea por el motivo que sea, aunque sea para redistribuirlas.
> 
> En ésta caso las recompran para los empleados, por lo que como bien dices no se destruyen, pero los empleados se las suelen quedar.
> 
> EXCEPCIÓN: Que se haga con deuda para tratar de "levantar" el precio de una acción.



Hmmmm... interesante. Creo que da para hilo propio, por qué daría una empresa acciones a sus empleados.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jul 2022)

Octubristaa dijo:


> No se ha habla en este foro de los etf de dividendos
> 
> Vale que en europa no podemos acceder al maravilloso vanguard dividend appreciation (VIG) pero podemos acceder al...
> 
> ...





Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Por ahí deje un mensaje con etfs europeos de reits. Igual abro un tema con recopilación de ETFs dividenderos para uso propio.





Octopus dijo:


> SDIV al final los pagos te confirmo que eran trimestrales jeje bien ricos ademas



*Yo tengo ETFs en mi plan de pensiones privado, lo que pasa es que no me gusta hablar de ellos en mi hilo de dividendos* por la siguiente razón:

1. Las ETFs van por temáticas, que si el SP500, que si "paises emergentes", que si oro, etc...Coca cola y Pepsi son dos empresas que pueden estar en el mismo "sector", pero funcionan de forma complétamente distinta. Intel y AMD son empresas del mismo sector peleando casi por el mismo mercado, pero los resultados y valoración de una y otra son muy distintos. Una ETF sacrifica sencillez por comerte las empresas que te gustan y las que no.

2. Las ETFs cobran una comisión anual (grande o pequeña, me da igual) sobre TODO lo que tengas invertido. No sobre los beneficios, sino sobre el capital completo. Si durante 7 años una ETF lo hace mal, porque ese mercado vaya mal, vas a perder lo del mercado + las comisiones.

3. Ésto es personal: Yo tengo capital para comprar Intel y AMD, Coca-cola y Pepsi. No puedo comprar el SP500 entero, pero si puedo comprar las empresas que quiero, así que no le veo sentido a una ETF EXCEPTO que sea de cosas donde yo quiera y no pueda invertir (por ejemplo, bolsa rusa...mal ejemplo, lo sé).

Para mi las ETFs solo me sirven porque en mi plan de pensiones no pago impuestos por ellas hasta que me jubile. Ése es mi beneficio.


----------



## Capablanca (22 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Podrías darnos unas ligeras clases de cómo obtener rápidamente esos datos (sin necesidad de ir revisando la información que ofrece la compañía en su web)? ¿Qué te parece pagar a algunas webs que te dan muchos datos, entiendo que ésos incluidos?



sin acritud compañero, pero es que no os molestais ni en leer el hilo


----------



## Capablanca (22 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Hmmmm... interesante. Creo que da para hilo propio, por qué daría una empresa acciones a sus empleados.



Varios motivos hay para ello (el verse involucrado en el crecimiento es el principal, se supone que el empleado rinde más para que la empresa vaya mejor y las acciones que tiene suban). 

Por otro lado supone un gran beneficio para el empleado ya que (aparte de la plusvalía que podrías generar a largo) las acciones estas exentas de IRPF *si las mantienes 3 años*. Es decir, en 3 años podrías pedir la devolución. 


Respecto a lo de SAP y Ucrania, este descalabro es esperado. Para que te hagas una idea, la oficina de SAP Moscú era una oficina hecha por y para Gazprom. 

Recent Results | SAP Investor Relations 

Help the word run better


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jul 2022)

*SMITH & WESSON ENTREGAN DIVIDENDOS*

La empresa presidida por Clint Eastwood han sufrido un -11% de pérdidas en mi cartera, pero aun así su dividendo ha crecido de 0.07 euros a 0.10, entregándome casi un 2% neto que, sin ser mucho, veo que va subiendo.

Es una empresa que me seguiré quedando.


----------



## comors (22 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *SMITH & WESSON ENTREGAN DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> La empresa presidida por Clint Eastwood han sufrido un -11% de pérdidas en mi cartera, pero aun así su dividendo ha crecido de 0.07 euros a 0.10, entregándome casi un 2% neto que, sin ser mucho, veo que va subiendo.
> 
> Es una empresa que me seguiré quedando.



No limitaran el uso de armas en EEUU? 
con los ultimos tiroteos ya hay muchos senadores a favor de limitar


----------



## esquilero (22 Jul 2022)

comors dijo:


> No limitaran el uso de armas en EEUU?
> con los ultimos tiroteos ya hay muchos senadores a favor de limitar




Eso no se lo cree nadie.

A ver si te crees que tú que a las multinacionales norteamericanas les importa algo que unas decenas de miles de compatriotas pobres suyos se maten a tiro.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Jul 2022)

Capablanca dijo:


> sin acritud compañero, pero es que no os molestais ni en leer el hilo



Hombre, me leí varias páginas en su día, he entrado de vez en cuando, y no he visto nada ni similar a lo que pregunto, son 69 páginas... si tú me aseguras que por ahí está lo de cómo sacar información rápidamente de una empresa sin ir a su web a leerlo todo, pues nada me lo miraré...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Hombre, me leí varias páginas en su día, he entrado de vez en cuando, y no he visto nada ni similar a lo que pregunto, son 69 páginas... si tú me aseguras que por ahí está lo de cómo sacar información rápidamente de una empresa sin ir a su web a leerlo todo, pues nada me lo miraré...



ya voy ya voy pero tengo que atender las preguntas que me han llegado antes hombre...


----------



## Nationwww (23 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *SMITH & WESSON ENTREGAN DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> La empresa presidida por Clint Eastwood han sufrido un -11% de pérdidas en mi cartera, pero aun así su dividendo ha crecido de 0.07 euros a 0.10, entregándome casi un 2% neto que, sin ser mucho, veo que va subiendo.
> 
> Es una empresa que me seguiré quedando.



También la tengo en mi cartera...


----------



## ueee3 (23 Jul 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ya voy ya voy pero tengo que atender las preguntas que me han llegado antes hombre...



Espero. Pero vamos le decía al otro, que me decía que no me había leído el hilo...


----------



## Capablanca (23 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Espero. Pero vamos le decía al otro, que me decía que no me había leído el hilo...



Supongo que con el otro te refieres a mí, sí en este hilo hay varios mensajes donde varios compañeros explican lo que estás preguntando. En concreto hay un post de feministo muy currado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Jul 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Por ahí deje un mensaje con etfs europeos de reits. Igual abro un tema con *recopilación de ETFs dividenderos para uso propio*.



Por mi no te cortes  Estaré encantado de hacer referidos en mi hilo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Jul 2022)

Daniel_Plainview dijo:


> Feministo, felicidades por el hilo. No soy muy activo en el foro pero si me gusta quedarme por aqui y te sigo en varios de tus hilos.
> 
> Soy muy novato pero tengo un poco de capital (unos miles de euros solamente). Me quiero meter en el tema dividendos pero me da mucho miedo empezar.
> 
> ...



Es la pregunta que suele salir en el hilo de vez en cuando, y no me molesta repetir mi respuesta ya que puede ir modificándose en el tiempo.

Mi primer consejo es sobre el tema del miedo. *El miedo a invertir se parece mucho al miedo a entrar en una habitación oscura; desaparece una vez enciendes la luz y ves lo que hay dentro. "Encender la luz" significa dejar de lado el precio de la acción o lo bonitos que sean los productos de una empresa para fijarte es sus fundamentales y en su moat.*

Pero aqui viene el problema del inversor por dividendos, que es que debemos obligatoriamente nadar a contra corriente. ¿Cuales son las empresas con mejores fundamentales? Pues generalmente las empresas pollaviejas. Las Intel, las Coca-cola, las Microsoft, o empresas que casi nadie conoce como Norsk Hydro. Pero es que además hay que comprarlas justo cuando nadie las quiere.

Amazon llevo a estar a un par de dólares a principios del año 2000. Si por entonces supiera lo que sé hoy, quizás la habría comprado, y hoy sería millonario. Ahora mismo estamos frente a una brutal crisis que solo va a ir a peor, así que ahora será el momento de los inversores que deberán comprar acciones de empresas buenas, pero machacadas, y pegarse 10 o 20 años para verlas subir como la espuma.

Hace un par de días BlackCock se pegó un hostión de campeonato. Ésto podría alterar (para mal) la posición de muchas empresas "inocentes" que estaban en su cartera. El inversor por dividendos deberá buscar buenas dividenderas que hayan caido para hacerse con ellas. Pero asusta comprar cuando todo se vé tan "rojo".

*Así que mi primer consejo es: Aprender fundamentales y aprende a ver el moat de una empresa. Si no sabes lo que es cualquiera de los dos, pregunta aqui.

Mi segundo consejo es que el mejor momento para entrar es YA, siempre y cuando los fundamentales y el moat te lo avalen*. Volvamos a Amazon. Si compraste Amazon justo antes de su caida habrías perdido mas del 90% de tu inversión. Sin embargo, si no hubieses tocado esas acciones hoy, 20 años despues, habrías multiplicado tu inversión x15 (repito: Si las hubieras comprado antes de la caida del 2000, no despues).

*Si hoy compras un producto que te encanta, y mañana ese mismo producto viene con un 20% de descuento, imagino que comprarías mas. Entonces, ¿por qué la gente no hace lo mismo con las acciones? Respuesta: Porque no han hecho los deberes.*

Alibaba no es dividendera pero me sirve para el ejemplo: Charlie Munger compró un gritón de acciones. La empresa ha caido mas de un 70% creo, y él ha vendido el 50% de su posición. ¿No te parece raro que no haya vendido el 100%? La respuesta es simple: Tax harvesting, osea, compila pérdidas con ganancias para ahorrarse impuestos. Osea, él sigue creyendo que Alibaba merece la pena. No te extrañe que en la publicación de su próximo trimestre veas que ha comprado mas Alibaba (repito: es un ejemplo).

Cuando caen empresas que me gustan compro mas de ellas. No compro cuando caen un 1% o un 5%, pero si caen un 10% o un 20% vuelvo a comprar paquetes. Tengo paciencia y tiempo.

*Así que mi segundo consejo es: No trates de hacer un timing en el mercado.*

Respecto a ETFs ya he respondido un par de mensajes atrás, así que lee mi respuesta.

FInalmente, recomendarte calma, diversificación, y tratar de entender lo que compras. Es aburrido pero merece la pena leer la sección de inversores de las empresas a las que quieras entrar. Yo tengo la inmensa suerte de invertir con un grupo de colegas muy expertos en diferentes materials, por eso mi cartera es mas o menos grande, pero si tú tienes fondos limitados busca estudiar empresas en diferentes sectores que, por geografía, estudios, o experiencia, conozcas. Y léete bien lo que publiquen las empresas, no lo que un youtuber o forero diga sobre ellas.

Si tienes cualquier duda pregunta aqui y yo o cualquier compañero te ayudará.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jul 2022)

¿Alguien sabe si se ha analizado esta en el hilo?

Muy bestia un 15% en dividendos. Es un holding empresarial de sectores como el sanitario, alimentación y reits.









IEP Dividend Yield 2022, Date & History (Icahn Enterprises)


Is Icahn Enterprises (NASDAQ:IEP) a good stock for dividend investors? View the latest IEP dividend yield, history, and payment date at MarketBeat.




www.marketbeat.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Jul 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si se ha analizado esta en el hilo?
> 
> Muy bestia un 15% en dividendos. Es un holding empresarial de sectores como el sanitario, alimentación y reits.
> 
> ...




Lo miré un poco por encima y,....

-LLeva perdiendo valor desde 2014 a razón de un 10%CAGR

-Tiene un "ajustado" PER de más de 100 veces...

-Los tres últimos ejercicios ha dado pérdidas (19-20-21) . Aun así ha repartido dividendos. Con dos cojones y un palo.

-El ratio total debt/ebidta, es unas 8 Veces...

- Han pasado de 137 Millones de acciones el 2016 a 273 Millones actuales, dilución brutal

Vamos que no lo toco ni con un palo y traje NBQ, pero si alguien quiere perder dinero adelante...

Este hilo es cojonudo pero RECORDAD:

Una empresa NO ES BUENA porque reparta dividendo. Un empresa puede (o podría) repartir dividendo PORQUE ES BUENA.

Es parecido pero no es lo mismo. El dividendo solo es uno de los posibles usos de la empresa con su cashflow. Normalmente un dividendo constante en el tiempo y creciente, suele ser un indicativo de que hay detrás una buena empresa que lo soporta. Pero no siempre es así.

A veces, la empresa "engaña" al accionista, y paga dividendo pidiendo deuda, o incluso peor, aumentado el capital social y diluyendo (robando) a sus accionistas.

Esa empresa tiene toda la pinta de que es un truño de ese tipo.... y visto lo visto no ha bajado "demasiado", pero si se pusiera a valoraciones más normales, el fustiazo sería de escándolo


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Jul 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Lo miré un poco por encima y,....
> 
> -LLeva perdiendo valor desde 2014 a razón de un 10%CAGR
> 
> ...



Gracias, no tocar ni con un palo entonces...


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Jul 2022)

El mercado está acojonado.

Louis Vuitton, empreson. Bate expectativas en ventas y en beneficio:



Resultado: Cotización bajando un 2%!!!!!!


----------



## jorlau (26 Jul 2022)

He leído varias veces que las ampliaciones de capital o dilucion de acciones son muy perjudiciales para los accionistas, seguramente sea así.

Pero pienso que si el efectivo recaudado por las empresas es bien empleado por estas, a la larga puede beneficiar a los accionistas, o quizás no, no lo se.

Lo que si considero que es un robo es la dilucion que realizan los creadores de mercado que se quedan con el efectivo de la venta de las acciones que no tienen y perjudican a las empresas y a los accionistas, pero este tema sería para otro debate.


----------



## esquilero (26 Jul 2022)

Generalmente las ampliaciones se hacen para joder a alguno de los accionistas que está dentro y que no tiene pasta para suscribir acciones nuevas, asi va perdiendo influencia. Muchas veces acaba mal pero cada empresa es un mundo. Hay que tener mucho información de dentro para saber si una ampliación es buena o mala.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Jul 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El mercado está acojonado.
> 
> Louis Vuitton, empreson. Bate expectativas en ventas y en beneficio:
> 
> ...





Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Jul 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Pues acabo de ver que cotiza en muchas bolsas, entre ellas la de Londres, donde sería el sitio perfecto para comprarla.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Jul 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues acabo de ver que cotiza en muchas bolsas, entre ellas la de Londres, donde sería el sitio perfecto para comprarla.



La sede está en Francia, yo la compré allí... Aunque creo que UK no hace retenciones por los dividendos, con lo que a lo mejor no es mala idea comprar en Londres... a ver s alguien te puede sacar de dudas


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Jul 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La sede está en Francia, yo la compré allí... Aunque creo que UK no hace retenciones por los dividendos, con lo que a lo mejor no es mala idea comprar en Londres... a ver s alguien te puede sacar de dudas



Si, precisamente comento eso por el tema retenciones, en la bolsa de Londres no debería retener.


----------



## Perhaps (27 Jul 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si, precisamente comento eso por el tema retenciones, en la bolsa de Londres no debería retener.



Creo que no es así. La retención en Origen no es en función del mercado donde se ha realizado la operación, sino de donde tiene la sede fiscal.
Para saber el pais origen de la retención, fijaros en las dos primeras posiciones del código ISIN. En el caso de LVMH empieza por FR, por lo que la retención será la francesa, independientemente del mercado que se haya comprado.
Existen algunas excepciones, como RIO TINTO, que tiene sede en AU(Australia), pero tiene un convenio con el estado para que se aplique la retención del 0% como si estubiese en Reino Unido.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Jul 2022)

Perhaps dijo:


> Creo que no es así. La retención en Origen no es en función del mercado donde se ha realizado la operación, sino de donde tiene la sede fiscal.
> Para saber el pais origen de la retención, fijaros en las dos primeras posiciones del código ISIN. En el caso de LVMH empieza por FR, por lo que la retención será la francesa, independientemente del mercado que se haya comprado.
> Existen algunas excepciones, como RIO TINTO, que tiene sede en AU(Australia), pero tiene un convenio con el estado para que se aplique la retención del 0% como si estubiese en Reino Unido.



Gracias!


----------



## Capablanca (28 Jul 2022)

Movimiento importante de SAP
SAP Acquires AskData to Tap Growing Demand for Data Analytics

Redobla su apuesta por el cloud analitic, estará integrado en BTP ( business technology platform ) Buen movimiento a mi entender en busca de ganar la batalla del cloud
RISE casa vez más fuerte,
in Christian we trust


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jul 2022)

Capablanca dijo:


> Movimiento importante de SAP
> SAP Acquires AskData to Tap Growing Demand for Data Analytics
> 
> Redobla su apuesta por el cloud analitic, estará integrado en BTP ( business technology platform ) Buen movimiento a mi entender en busca de ganar la batalla del cloud
> ...



De PER van altitos, pero es una empresa muy pollaviejera para el largo plazo.


----------



## Invekt (28 Jul 2022)

Que me recomendáis para analizar TEF 1310 o *SCMN*?


----------



## Invekt (29 Jul 2022)

Los resultados de INTC son peores de lo esperado y pone fin al negocio de las memorias intel optane, llegaron en un mal momento y no proporcionaba ninguna ventaja frente a los ssd. Pienso que deberían priorizar su línea de negocio de procesadores dentro de esta debería resolver de una vez todas las vulnerabilidades de su arquitectura en vez de ir aventurándose con nuevos proyectos como intel arc. Deberían destinar mayores recursos al desarrollo multicapa de sus procesadores y mejorar el chip gráficos integrados. Lo único bueno esla nueva fábrica y el contrato con Mediatek. En resumen, como siga haciendo malas inversiones puede que ajusten el dividendo, no tiene mucho más tiempo para espabilar 

[...] It wouldn't be a surprise, given that Intel has vowed to open its factories for chips based on not just x86 but also the Arm and RISC-V ISAs. But the new direction in neutrality, combined with its revitalized foundry push, is nevertheless a sign of how Intel, after suffering from years of manufacturing setbacks, [...] - theregister


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Ago 2022)

*BRYSTOL-MYERS SQUIBB ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

En primer lugar las malas noticias. Algunas dividenderas que deberían haber hecho entrega en Julio han decidido retrasar sus dividendos, así que el objetivo de Julio no ha sido conseguido. No solo eso, ahora en Agosto debo recorrer todo lo de Julio mas lo de Agosto. En otras palabras, empiezo Agosto por detrás de la casilla de salida.

Pero no todo van a ser malas noticias. La farmacéutica americana ha decidido aumentar dividendos y pasa de EUR0.49 a EUR0.52. Lleva desde 2021 aumentando dividendos cada 3 meses. No solo eso, la acción se me ha revalorizado en mas de un 40%. Esto quiere decir que aunque su dividendo bruto sea de un 2.93%, mi neto (tras pagar todos los impuestos habidos y por haber) se colocan en casi un 3.10% NETO.

Muy contento con este empresón, la verdad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Ago 2022)

jorlau dijo:


> He leído varias veces que las ampliaciones de capital o dilucion de acciones son muy perjudiciales para los accionistas, seguramente sea así.
> 
> Pero pienso que si el efectivo recaudado por las empresas es bien empleado por estas, a la larga puede beneficiar a los accionistas, o quizás no, no lo se.
> 
> Lo que si considero que es un robo es la dilucion que realizan los creadores de mercado que se quedan con el efectivo de la venta de las acciones que no tienen y perjudican a las empresas y a los accionistas, pero este tema sería para otro debate.





esquilero dijo:


> Generalmente las ampliaciones se hacen para joder a alguno de los accionistas que está dentro y que no tiene pasta para suscribir acciones nuevas, asi va perdiendo influencia. Muchas veces acaba mal pero cada empresa es un mundo. Hay que tener mucho información de dentro para saber si una ampliación es buena o mala.



Para mi como inversor.

Si una empresa tiene 10 acciones y yo poseo 1, soy dueño de un 10% de la empresa.
Si la empresa hace ampliación de capital y ahora tiene 20 acciones, yo sigo teniendo 1, así que soy dueño de un 5% de la empresa.

Desde el punto de vista que a MI me interesa (el inversor), las ampliaciones son siempre negativas. Si quieren "crear" mas acciones que hagan un stock split y así no tocan mi patrimonio.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Ago 2022)

Buenas, ¿Se ha comentado en este hilo Legal & general, de la bolsa de Londres? Reparte un 9,5%, es una aseguradora del Reino Unido.









LGGNY Dividend Yield 2023, Date & History (Legal & General Group)


Is Legal & General Group (OTCMKTS:LGGNY) a good stock for dividend investors? View the latest LGGNY dividend yield, history, and payment date at MarketBeat.




www.marketbeat.com


----------



## Octopus (3 Ago 2022)

Yo he vendido algunas posiciones verdes que tenia.Odio el puto verano pero si me sale gratis el ocio me disgusta menos jeje


----------



## jaimegvr (3 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Buenas, ¿Se ha comentado en este hilo Legal & general, de la bolsa de Londres? Reparte un 9,5%, es una aseguradora del Reino Unido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



paga un 6,77% de yield.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ago 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> paga un 6,77% de yield.



Entonces leí mal en otro lado la información. Aún así es un buen dividendo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ago 2022)

*CISCO ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

El cambio de divisa, una mejora en el dividendo (pasan de 0.35 euros en Abril a 0.37 euros en Agosto), y una preciosa revalorización de algo mas de un 37% hacen que esta entrega de dividendos sea un muy aceptable casi 3.40% neto anualizado.

Empresa pollavieja donde las haya dándo todo su olor a Brumel y Ducados, como decían por algún sitio.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *BRYSTOL-MYERS SQUIBB ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> En primer lugar las malas noticias. Algunas dividenderas que deberían haber hecho entrega en Julio han decidido retrasar sus dividendos, así que el objetivo de Julio no ha sido conseguido. No solo eso, ahora en Agosto debo recorrer todo lo de Julio mas lo de Agosto. En otras palabras, empiezo Agosto por detrás de la casilla de salida.
> 
> ...



Empreson

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ago 2022)

*VERIZON ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

La americana no lo esta haciendo muy bien este año. LLevamos un 6% de pérdidas peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero...nos entrega un neto de casi casi un 4% y lo lleva haciendo desde el año pasado, así que vamos a decir que llevo hecho un buen break even steven.

Es una empresa que tengo en mi lista negra, pero aún debe aguantar un poco mas. Otra ayudita en Agosto y seguimos avanzando para bingo.


----------



## Kozak (4 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *CISCO ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> El cambio de divisa, una mejora en el dividendo (pasan de 0.35 euros en Abril a 0.37 euros en Agosto), y una preciosa revalorización de algo mas de un 37% hacen que esta entrega de dividendos sea un muy aceptable casi 3.40% neto anualizado.
> 
> Empresa pollavieja donde las haya dándo todo su olor a Brumel y Ducados, como decían por algún sitio.



Cisco es de las pocas tecnológicas para holdear con tranquilidad. Como dicen en el negocio del picatecleo: el software viene y va pero el hierro permanece. Y Cisco es casi todo hierro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ago 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Cisco es de las pocas tecnológicas para holdear con tranquilidad. Como dicen en el negocio del picatecleo: el software viene y va pero el hierro permanece. Y Cisco es casi todo hierro.



Y que lo digas. A ver si sigue la crisis y pierdo ese 37% para poder seguir añadiendo acciones.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ago 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Cisco es de las pocas tecnológicas para holdear con tranquilidad. Como dicen en el negocio del picatecleo: el software viene y va pero el hierro permanece. Y Cisco es casi todo hierro.



El hierro y tanto que permanece. Como que si los cisco salen muy bien y hay crisis no venden ni uno más (todo el mundo reutiliza los que hay). Es una exageración, evidentemente.


----------



## Mocap (6 Ago 2022)

Con la paridad dolar / euro, seguís invirtiendo en USA? Yo estaba por meter en BASF, pero a la larga el euro irá a 1'10 dolares estimo, lo que es un 10% a tomar por culo si metes ahora, no?

PD:Iba a meter en Intel o Basf, pero Intel descartada por acción de Jjejeje )


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Ago 2022)

Mocap dijo:


> Con la paridad dolar / euro, seguís invirtiendo en USA? Yo estaba por meter en BASF, pero a la larga el euro irá a 1'10 dolares estimo, lo que es un 10% a tomar por culo si metes ahora, no?
> 
> PD:Iba a meter en Intel o Basf, pero Intel descartada por acción de Jjejeje )



Pues si estimas con tanta seguridad ¿no te interesa mas meterte en forex?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Ago 2022)

Invekt dijo:


> Los resultados de INTC son peores de lo esperado y pone fin al negocio de las memorias intel optane, llegaron en un mal momento y no proporcionaba ninguna ventaja frente a los ssd. Pienso que deberían priorizar su línea de negocio de procesadores dentro de esta debería resolver de una vez todas las vulnerabilidades de su arquitectura en vez de ir aventurándose con nuevos proyectos como intel arc. Deberían destinar mayores recursos al desarrollo multicapa de sus procesadores y mejorar el chip gráficos integrados. Lo único bueno esla nueva fábrica y el contrato con Mediatek. En resumen, como siga haciendo malas inversiones puede que ajusten el dividendo, no tiene mucho más tiempo para espabilar
> 
> [...] It wouldn't be a surprise, given that Intel has vowed to open its factories for chips based on not just x86 but also the Arm and RISC-V ISAs. But the new direction in neutrality, combined with its revitalized foundry push, is nevertheless a sign of how Intel, after suffering from years of manufacturing setbacks, [...] - theregister



¿Cuándo es el mejor momento para comprar una buena empresa?
a) Cuando, a pesar de tener un moat cojonudo, los traders y los hedge funds, que trabajan en función del presente, la descartan y tumban su precio.
b) Cuando todo el mundo esta deacuerdo en que es una empresa cojonuda y su precio se pone por las nubes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Buenas, ¿Se ha comentado en este hilo Legal & general, de la bolsa de Londres? Reparte un 9,5%, es una aseguradora del Reino Unido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me encanta y quise haber entrado varias veces. Se puso a tiro pero estaba en otros estudios y perdí la oportunidad.

A mi me gusta, la verdad. Hacen buenas cosas pero lo estan pasando mal por temas de cashflow, lo que casi casi seguro hará que recorten dividendos. Si vuelve a caer duro yo entraría, a sabiendas de que van a necesitar un par de años para recuperarse.

Como comparación te cuento lo de Airbus. Entré sabiendo que iban a cortar dividendos, y de hecho los cancelaron. Ahora estoy a +70% y éste año han vuelto a repartir dividendos.

A estas empresas hay que entrarles cuando lo pasan mal, siempre y cuando sean buenas.


----------



## comors (7 Ago 2022)

Que opinais de Boeing?
financieramente esta fatal pero es una empresa que no puede caer con EEUU y esta devaluada


----------



## ueee3 (7 Ago 2022)

Mocap dijo:


> Con la paridad dolar / euro, seguís invirtiendo en USA? Yo estaba por meter en BASF, pero a la larga el euro irá a 1'10 dolares estimo, lo que es un 10% a tomar por culo si metes ahora, no?
> 
> PD:Iba a meter en Intel o Basf, pero Intel descartada por acción de Jjejeje )



No entiendo. ¡Si Basf es europea!


----------



## Mocap (7 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No entiendo. ¡Si Basf es europea!



Joder, cierto, parezco subnormal de novato que soy.... es alemana.

El tema es que la habéis mencionado en este hilo alguna vez como empresa muy castigada pero con muchas perspectivas.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ago 2022)

Voy a aportar unas pocas empresas que no están caras por si alguien quiere mirarlas en profundidad:

*Simon Property* SPG Cotiza en Estados Unidos, se trata de un REIT inmobiliario muy conocido y con mucha solera. Administra centros comerciales de primera calidad en Estados Unidos y Europa, rentabilidad por dividendo de 6.36% pagado cada trimestre, Marzo, Junio, Septiembre y Diciembre. Por lo que he podido investigar tiene deuda, como todos los REITs, pero mucha es de tipo fijo y bajo coste, otra está asegurada con sus propios activos. Como defecto tal vez es su baja diversificación de modelo de negocio y dependencia de algunos clientes. Realmente habrá que ver si la gente sigue llendo a los centros comerciales en USA, aunque al ser centros premium el perfil no es precisamente lumpem. Por gráfica está ahora mismo en zona de un soporte histórico y cotiza con un buen descuento.

*United Utilities* UU Bolsa de Londres, servicios de distribución de agua, dividendo de 3,92 % que se paga en Febrero y agosto.

*Medical Propiertys* MPW REIT de viejos USA, 7,22 de rentabilidad repartida en Enero, Abril, Julio y Octubre. Cotiza con un buen descuento.

*LTC propiertys* LTC Otro REIT de viejos en USA, 5,41 % de rentabilidad pagada mensualmente. Esperaría corrección en esta para entrar, parece que al mercado le encanta el dividendo mensual.

*Apartament* AIRC Reit USA puramente de pisitos premium como su nombre indica. Dividendo 4,13 pagado en Febrero, Mayo, Agosto y noviembre. PER muy bajo, empresa qué tal vez no sea muy conocida por ser relativamente nueva.

*Legget and Platt * LEG Empresa de ingeniería para el automóvil y el hogar, USA, fábrica asientos, colchones y objetos ergonómicos. Es un dividend KING que paga un 5% repartido en enero, abril, julio y octubre. Empresa bastante previsible y no está cara.

*Universal Corp *UVV Se dedica al comercio y distribución de tabaco, bolsa USA, su principal cliente es Phillips Morris. Es otro King del dividendo con 5,2% pagado en Febrero, Mayo, Agosto y Noviembre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Ago 2022)

comors dijo:


> Que opinais de Boeing?
> financieramente esta fatal pero es una empresa que no puede caer con EEUU y esta devaluada



Opinión personal: Yo lo primero que miro en una empresa es su moat (con permiso de fundamentales), y lo último su valor de mercado.

Yo entré en Boeing cuando se pegó su hostión hace unos meses. Llevaba tiempo detrás de ella pues es el espejo americano de Airbus (donde entré hace tiempo como he explicado arriba, por los motivos explicados arriba). Por supuesto mi intención es unicamente dividendera y de momento la tengo a casi un +40%.

Estoy deacuerdo contigo en que es una de esas empresas que difícilmente puede caer. Le va mal porque le va mal a toda la industria, pero sobre todo en temas de armamento (que es como EEUU sale de las recesiones) todas las del sector dependen de ella. Así que no será por tener una hoja de balances limpias, pero si por rescates, que Boeing (en mi opinión) saldrá adelante.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Ago 2022)

Mocap dijo:


> Joder, cierto, parezco subnormal de novato que soy.... es alemana.
> 
> El tema es que la habéis mencionado en este hilo alguna vez como empresa muy castigada pero con muchas perspectivas.



No pasa nada 

También estoy en BASF, que pillé en la caida. Da dividendos anuales y aqui su problema es que tiene demasiada deuda así que espero recortes de dividendos y posibles mas caidas. Sin embargo, como Airbus y Boeing, me parece una buena empresa a tener en cartera. Ojalá siga cayendo para meterle yo un par de paquetes mas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Voy a aportar unas pocas empresas que no están caras por si alguien quiere mirarlas en profundidad:
> 
> *Simon Property* SPG Cotiza en Estados Unidos, se trata de un REIT inmobiliario muy conocido y con mucha solera. Administra centros comerciales de primera calidad en Estados Unidos y Europa, rentabilidad por dividendo de 6.36% pagado cada trimestre, Marzo, Junio, Septiembre y Diciembre. Por lo que he podido investigar tiene deuda, como todos los REITs, pero mucha es de tipo fijo y bajo coste, otra está asegurada con sus propios activos. Como defecto tal vez es su baja diversificación de modelo de negocio y dependencia de algunos clientes. Realmente habrá que ver si la gente sigue llendo a los centros comerciales en USA, aunque al ser centros premium el perfil no es precisamente lumpem. Por gráfica está ahora mismo en zona de un soporte histórico y cotiza con un buen descuento.
> 
> ...



- Simon property: Hundida por la deuda en un mercado donde, de vender propiedades, tendrá que venderlas a pérdidas. No me meto.

- United Utilities: Las empresas de distribución lo van a pasar mal por los costes asociados a la inflación (y te lo dice uno que tiene E.ON). Además, se estan vendiendo acciones desde dentro. La miraría quizás para entrar bastante mas abajo, pero no ahora.

- Medical Properties: Esta si creo que tiene futuro. Si se mete otra hostia como la del 2020 estaría bien para entrar.

- LTC properties: Esta pagando a accionistas a base de disolver sus acciones. No me gustan las empresas que hacen eso a menos que sea por fines bien justificados, y "nos esta yendo mal" no cuenta como fin justificado para mi.

- AIRC: Con la recesión que viene prefiero no meterme en productos de mediolujo. Me metería en muchísimo lujo, pero no a medio camino.

- Legget and Platt: Los de dentro estan vendiendo acciones. Saben algo que yo no sé y me preocupa, así que no entro.

- Universal Corp: Tengo BATS y Japan Muypacco. Éste tipo de empresas me gustan en otros sectores, pero aqui me da miedo de que BATS se vaya de compras y se ponga a competir con éstas. Además, lleva bastante "insider trading".


----------



## Mocap (7 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - Medical Properties: Esta si creo que tiene futuro. Si se mete otra hostia como la del 2020 estaría bien para entrar.



Feministo, he echado un ojo y esta que es la única que salvas de las comentadas por el forero @Parlakistan y anda a niveles parecidos al hostión de marzo 2020. Lo digo por si se te había pasado el detalle


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Ago 2022)

Mocap dijo:


> Feministo, he echado un ojo y esta que es la única que salvas de las comentadas por el forero @Parlakistan y anda a niveles parecidos al hostión de marzo 2020. Lo digo por si se te había pasado el detalle
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1148907



Gracias por el detalle pero no se me había pasado (repito: Gracias). Simplemente tengo la filosofía de tratar comprar calidad pero barata si puedo.

Ahora mismo llevo mas de 50 empresas en mi cartera y trato de reducir así que para meter a ésta YO, con mi situación personal, prefiero verla bastante mas baja.

Pero como he dicho, sería de las pocas que se salvaría. Eso si, vas a tener que esperar un par de años con los números en rojo (y ojalá me equivoque) pero a la larga se puede salvar, si.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (7 Ago 2022)

ING en el AMS esta a 9% de dividendo bruto; Desde el crash de Febrero se mantiene lateral, asi que solo puede subir.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Ago 2022)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> ING en el AMS esta a 9% de dividendo bruto; Desde el crash de Febrero se mantiene lateral, asi que solo puede subir.



Consejo: Mira bien lo que lleva, sobre todo su carga de activos inmobiliarios. También mira el negocio que hace y donde. Por ejemplo, si un porcentaje gordo es de hipotecas en españa...pues ya sabes.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - Simon property: Hundida por la deuda en un mercado donde, de vender propiedades, tendrá que venderlas a pérdidas. No me meto.
> 
> - United Utilities: Las empresas de distribución lo van a pasar mal por los costes asociados a la inflación (y te lo dice uno que tiene E.ON). Además, se estan vendiendo acciones desde dentro. La miraría quizás para entrar bastante mas abajo, pero no ahora.
> 
> ...



Si, las que más me gusta son los REITs, el tema de centros comerciales no está tan claro, el tema residencias de viejos me gusta más, hay clientela de sobra y si algo tiene la langostada es dinero.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si, las que más me gusta son los REITs, el tema de centros comerciales no está tan claro, el tema residencias de viejos me gusta más, hay clientela de sobra y si algo tiene la langostada es dinero.



Residencias de viejos y hospitales, aunque yo no descartaría del todo los centros comerciales. Ten en cuenta que a una mala reconvertir un centro comercial en un bloque de viviendas puede ser muy rentable, así como mantener su estructura y convertirlo en un centro educativo o incluso un centro de distribución de logística.

Si un REIT esta muy muy barato lo compro desde luego. Suelen ser rentables por un motivo o por otro.


----------



## Siruhano (7 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Residencias de viejos y hospitales, aunque yo no descartaría del todo los centros comerciales. Ten en cuenta que a una mala reconvertir un centro comercial en un bloque de viviendas puede ser muy rentable, así como mantener su estructura y convertirlo en un centro educativo o incluso un centro de distribución de logística.
> 
> Si un REIT esta muy muy barato lo compro desde luego. Suelen ser rentables por un motivo o por otro.



Residencia de ancianos y hospitales + principal distribuidor de sistemas de diálisis asi como otros productos consumibles de ámbito hospitalario: FRESENIUS.

yo le tengo el ojo echado. Esperando que se ponga mas barata.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (7 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Consejo: Mira bien lo que lleva, sobre todo su carga de activos inmobiliarios. También mira el negocio que hace y donde. Por ejemplo, si un porcentaje gordo es de hipotecas en españa...pues ya sabes.



Se han pegado un hostion con los activos en Turquia, que es un pais con hiperinflacion a nivel argentino.

Holanda tiene el sector bancario mas solventes de Europa. Si ING estuviera en peligro, Rabobank o ABN irian al rescate, y viceversa.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Residencias de viejos y hospitales, aunque yo no descartaría del todo los centros comerciales. Ten en cuenta que a una mala reconvertir un centro comercial en un bloque de viviendas puede ser muy rentable, así como mantener su estructura y convertirlo en un centro educativo o incluso un centro de distribución de logística.
> 
> Si un REIT esta muy muy barato lo compro desde luego. Suelen ser rentables por un motivo o por otro.



Dentro de los REITs de tipo más comercial, hay algunos más diversificados que administran teatros, parques de atracciones, zonas enfocadas al ocio. 

El REIT de apartamentos que he puesto se ve de inmuebles bastante premium, ten en cuenta que además es Estados Unidos y allí la crisis no les va a afectar ni por asomo igual que aquí, de hecho hasta les beneficia vendernos gas y materias primas, cotiza a un PER 7 muy interesante, pero desconozco otros ratios como la deuda o la ocupación, los flujos de caja o si la gerencia es buena. Dónde yo tendría mucho cuidado es en Europa.


----------



## edmondrth (7 Ago 2022)

High Yield REITs | Dividend Yields of REITs | Hoya Capital 

Aquí tienes una buena lista de REIT


----------



## Manteka (7 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> *LTC propiertys* LTC Otro REIT de viejos en USA, 5,41 % de rentabilidad pagada mensualmente. Esperaría corrección en esta para entrar, parece que al mercado le encanta el dividendo mensual.



LTC es chévere. Representa casi el 20% de mi cartera.
Le puse algunos miles de dolares en los meses del CoronaCrash cuando el dividendo era casi el 9% del precio acción


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Ago 2022)

*CLOROX AND ABBVIE REPARTEN DIVIDENDOS*

Clorox lleva casi un 14% de crecimiento desde que entró en cartera, y desde el 2021 no ha dejado de aumentar su dividendo en cada trimestre, llegando en éstos momentos a un respetable, aunque aún bajo, 2.8% neto anual. Será una empresa que en un par de años llegará al 4% neto.

Respecto a Abbvie aqui la cosa cambia y para bien. La de las pastillitas ya empezó a aumentar dividendos a finales del 2020 y nunca ha dejado de hacerlo. No solo eso, lleva un crecimiento de un 62% desde que entrara en cartera y nos entrega un muy apetecible 4.78% neto.

Seguimos aún por debajo de los objetivos totales del año (doblar dividendos), y aún no hemos atravesado lo que deberíamos haber obtenido en Julio. Para la que esta cayendo estoy de puta madre, y quien sabe si de aqui a finales de año aún conseguiremos llegar a la meta, pero la cosa no pinta bien. De momento parece ser que podría conseguir un 70% de ése objetivo. Seguiremos informando.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Ago 2022)

edmondrth dijo:


> High Yield REITs | Dividend Yields of REITs | Hoya Capital
> 
> Aquí tienes una buena lista de REIT



Gracias, buena página.

Pero no os dejeis llevar por altos dividendos. Yo prefiero ordenar por capitalización, y a partir de ahí mirar como se manejan con la deuda y el cashflow.

Buscan empresas que vayan de puta madre pero que éste año lo esten haciendo mal no porque sean malas, sino por el mercado en sí.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Ago 2022)

*LENOVO ENTREGA BROTA-DIVIDENDOS*

Brooootal lo de Lenovo.

Comprada en 2020, es una empresa que solo sabe dar alegrías.

Casi un 60% de incremento desde que la compré, dos dividendos por año, y ésta vez nos entrega un anualizado de casi casi un 10% NETO. Como lo habeis oido, tras pagar todos los impuestos pertinentes me quedo con un 9.94% neto. Totalmente exagerado.

Con ésto ya por fin conseguimos los objetivos de Julio peeeeeeeeero todavía nos queda mucho que recuperar para hacer break-even si quieron sacar mi x2 de éste año. Necesito cuatro o cinco dividendazos como ésta para conseguirlo pero no pierdo la esperanza.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *LENOVO ENTREGA BROTA-DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> Brooootal lo de Lenovo.
> 
> ...



¿En que bolsa cotiza?


----------



## edmondrth (17 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿En que bolsa cotiza?



En la Bolsa de Hong Kong.

Ticker 992


----------



## Efraim (17 Ago 2022)

edmondrth dijo:


> En la Bolsa de Hong Kong.
> 
> Ticker 992



Está también en otros mercados, includo USA a través de ADR: LNVGY (con sus ventajas y sus desventajas; eso es algo que cada uno debe ponderar).


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (17 Ago 2022)

Hace poco ha salido los últimos movimientos de Dalio.

Entra fortísimo en PG, JJ, Mcd, Coke, Pepsi. Todas consumer y de dividendo.

Sale del todo de Baba.


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Ago 2022)

Efraim dijo:


> Está también en otros mercados, includo USA a través de ADR: LNVGY (con sus ventajas y sus desventajas; eso es algo que cada uno debe ponderar).



Gracias, no la había visto como ADR. Creo que es una empresa excelente (la antigua división de PSs de IBM) pero me tira para atrás el hecho de que esté en China y lo ridículos que parecen sus beneficios si los comparamos con su cifra de ventas. Por otro lado, creo que se vio muy beneficiada por los efectos de la pandemia, pero la desaceleración China y la recesión europea le pueden pasar factura.
De todos modos, la pongo en el radar.


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Ago 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Hace poco ha salido los últimos movimientos de Dalio.
> 
> Entra fortísimo en PG, JJ, Mcd, Coke, Pepsi. Todas consumer y de dividendo.



Todas me parecen excelentes empresas, pero las veo carísimas a los precios actuales. Solo tengo KO y PEP, pero las compré mucho más abajo y me da miedo promediar tan al alza.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ago 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Hace poco ha salido los últimos movimientos de Dalio.
> 
> Entra fortísimo en PG, JJ, Mcd, Coke, Pepsi. Todas consumer y de dividendo.
> 
> Sale del todo de Baba.



Muy defensivo.


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Muy defensivo.



Sí, son empresas que en los grandes crashes caen bastante menos que el resto, aunque muy feo tiene que estar viendo el futuro para entrar a estos precios.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Sí, son empresas que en los grandes crashes caen bastante menos que el resto, aunque muy feo tiene que estar viendo el futuro para entrar a estos precios.



McDonald's de hecho ha estado subiendo, las crisis le va muy bien, la gente gasta allí lo que no puede en un buen restaurante.


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> McDonald's de hecho ha estado subiendo, las crisis le va muy bien, la gente gasta allí lo que no puede en un buen restaurante.



No me lo recuerdes, tuve unas cuantas compradas a 90$ y las vendí a 120$ porque no me convencía su modelo de negocio. Menudo lince  
En mi descargo diré que fue en mis primeros pasos en bolsa, pero todavía me duele.


----------



## Efraim (17 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, ¿alguien más está siguiendo Nintendo?

Yo tenía una pequeña posición, y este mes, aprovechando lo deprimida que está su cotización, estoy aumentándola. Me gusta a) lo bajo de su P/Er respecto a su media histórica, B) La desahogada situación financiara: deuda neta negativa y una pila de efectivo y C) La base de usuarios fieles que posee y el valor de marca. 

Está ofreciendo un dividendo de ~3,5%


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Ago 2022)

Efraim dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿alguien más está siguiendo Nintendo?
> 
> Yo tenía una pequeña posición, y este mes, aprovechando lo deprimida que está su cotización, estoy aumentándola. Me gusta a) lo bajo de su P/Er respecto a su media histórica, B) La desahogada situación financiara: deuda neta negativa y una pila de efectivo y C) La base de usuarios fieles que posee y el valor de marca.
> 
> Está ofreciendo un dividendo de ~3,5%



¿Se puede comprar en EEUU o solo en Japón?


----------



## Efraim (17 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Se puede comprar en EEUU o solo en Japón?



En ambos. Yo llevo el ADR (por la comodidad de los dólares y de andar cambioando divisas lo menos posible) Nintendo Co., Ltd. (NTDOY) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No me lo recuerdes, tuve unas cuantas compradas a 90$ y las vendí a 120$ porque no me convencía su modelo de negocio. Menudo lince
> En mi descargo diré que fue en mis primeros pasos en bolsa, pero todavía me duele.



No te preocupes que yo he tenido Microsoft, Google, Nvidia y AMD compradas en 2017 y vendidas muy poco después...


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ago 2022)

Efraim dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿alguien más está siguiendo Nintendo?
> 
> Yo tenía una pequeña posición, y este mes, aprovechando lo deprimida que está su cotización, estoy aumentándola. Me gusta a) lo bajo de su P/Er respecto a su media histórica, B) La desahogada situación financiara: deuda neta negativa y una pila de efectivo y C) La base de usuarios fieles que posee y el valor de marca.
> 
> Está ofreciendo un dividendo de ~3,5%



Pues es muy interesante lo que dices, baja deuda, efectivo y valor de marca, podrían repartir más dividendo si quisieran, es una empresa a la que no se le pueden replicar sus productos, son muy listos y venden consolas con un hardware menos potente, pero que entretienen más que otras plataformas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Ago 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Hace poco ha salido los últimos movimientos de Dalio.
> 
> Entra fortísimo en PG, JJ, Mcd, Coke, Pepsi. Todas consumer y de dividendo.
> 
> Sale del todo de Baba.



...y todas carísimas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Ago 2022)

Efraim dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿alguien más está siguiendo Nintendo?
> 
> Yo tenía una pequeña posición, y este mes, aprovechando lo deprimida que está su cotización, estoy aumentándola. Me gusta a) lo bajo de su P/Er respecto a su media histórica, B) La desahogada situación financiara: deuda neta negativa y una pila de efectivo y C) La base de usuarios fieles que posee y el valor de marca.
> 
> Está ofreciendo un dividendo de ~3,5%



Éste tipo de empresas "no primarias" trato de comprarlas a PER sobre 10. A mi se me antoja altita simplemente por el tipo de empresa que es. No sé hasta que punto una persona puede pasar de comprar a los crios el último nintendo.

En principio merece la pena en la zona "riesgo moderado" pero esa zona la tengo yo demasiado cubierta ya.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Se puede comprar en EEUU o solo en Japón?



Depende de tu broker.


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Ago 2022)

Efraim dijo:


> En ambos. Yo llevo el ADR (por la comodidad de los dólares y de andar cambioando divisas lo menos posible) Nintendo Co., Ltd. (NTDOY) Precio de acción, noticias, cotización e historial - Yahoo Finanzas



Gracias


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Ago 2022)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Se han pegado un hostion con los activos en Turquia, que es un pais con hiperinflacion a nivel argentino.
> 
> Holanda tiene el sector bancario mas solventes de Europa. Si ING estuviera en peligro, Rabobank o ABN irian al rescate, y viceversa.



Si no recuerdo mal, el gobierno holandés ya rescató a ING durante la crisis de 2008.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, el gobierno holandés ya rescató a ING durante la crisis de 2008.



...lo cual quiere decir que es una "niña bonita".

Mira por donde la voy a mirar a ver que tal.


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ...lo cual quiere decir que es una "niña bonita".
> 
> Mira por donde la voy a mirar a ver que tal.



Yo la miré en su día, pero los bancos me siguen dando un poco de repelús.


----------



## noc555 (17 Ago 2022)

Una pregunta
Como y con quien Puedo comprar acciones de una empresa?
Gracias


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Ago 2022)

noc555 dijo:


> Una pregunta
> Como y con quien Puedo comprar acciones de una empresa?
> Gracias



Puedes comprar en cualquier bróker o banco. Los bancos suelen cobrar unas comisiones exageradas, por lo que te recomiendo un bróker de los normalitos. Yo uso DeGiro, que cobra 0,50€ por acciones americanas y creo que 2€ por acciones españolas. Es bastante sencillo de usar.
Pero antes de meterte, te recomiendo formarte un poco y olvidarte del trading, que eso es para profesionales muy experimentados.
Te recomiendo el canal de Youtube de Gregorio Hernández y su foro invertirenbolsa.info. Allí encontrarás muchas información útil e instrucciones para todo, incluso libros para aprender "desde cero". Hay muchos más, pero yo empecé en la bolsa leyendo ese.


----------



## noc555 (17 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Puedes comprar en cualquier bróker o banco. Los bancos suelen cobrar unas comisiones exageradas, por lo que te recomiendo un bróker de los normalitos. Yo uso DeGiro, que cobra 0,50€ por acciones americanas y creo que 2€ por acciones españolas. Es bastante sencillo de usar.
> Pero antes de meterte, te recomiendo formarte un poco y olvidarte del trading, que eso es para profesionales muy experimentados.
> Te recomiendo el canal de Youtube de Gregorio Hernández y su foro invertirenbolsa.info. Allí encontrarás muchas información útil e instrucciones para todo, incluso libros para aprender "desde cero". Hay muchos más, pero yo empecé en la bolsa leyendo ese.



La idea sería comprar y olvidarme, la empresa que he visto es europea


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Puedes comprar en cualquier bróker o banco. Los bancos suelen cobrar unas comisiones exageradas, por lo que te recomiendo un bróker de los normalitos. Yo uso DeGiro, que cobra 0,50€ por acciones americanas y creo que 2€ por acciones españolas. Es bastante sencillo de usar.
> Pero antes de meterte, te recomiendo formarte un poco y olvidarte del trading, que eso es para profesionales muy experimentados.
> Te recomiendo el canal de Youtube de Gregorio Hernández y su foro invertirenbolsa.info. Allí encontrarás muchas información útil e instrucciones para todo, incluso libros para aprender "desde cero". Hay muchos más, pero yo empecé en la bolsa leyendo ese.



Gregorio tiene mucho sentido común. Hace poco hizo un análisis de Enagas y me pareció bastante interesante, es una empresa estratégica a un per muy bajo y que reparte mucho dividendo. Lo interesante es su situación e infraestructura, tiene plantas regasificadoras para tratar el gas licuado que viene de Estados Unidos, que desembarca en España. También están en situación estratégica para tratar hidrógeno, que vendría de África y están invirtiendo en ello.


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Ago 2022)

noc555 dijo:


> La idea sería comprar y olvidarme, la empresa que he visto es europea



Entonces la comisión te dará más o menos igual. Aunque si vas a invertir mucho dinero, te recomiendo no meterlo todo de golpe sino partirlo en varias compras espaciadas uno o dos meses. Es una putada hacer una compra grande y que te pille un crash poco después.
¿Se puede saber qué empresa es? Es por curiosidad, para echarle un vistazo.


----------



## herodes2 (17 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, el gobierno holandés ya rescató a ING durante la crisis de 2008.



Aquello no fue un rescate, fue como un préstamo ICO para reforzar reservas que devolvieron en uno o dos años; igualito que aquí con las Cajas.


----------



## Ungaunga (17 Ago 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Hace poco ha salido los últimos movimientos de Dalio.
> 
> Entra fortísimo en PG, JJ, Mcd, Coke, Pepsi. Todas consumer y de dividendo.
> 
> Sale del todo de Baba.



Yo estoy dentro desde mucho antes. Muajajajaja.
Ahora en serio, Dalio entra por otros parámetros que el valor intrínseco de las empresas. Supongo que ve riesgo de inflación y mete lo gordo en empresas que pueden trasladar el aumento de costes al consumidor.


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Ago 2022)

Hoy he salido a chicharrear y he comprado GSL (REIT naviero) y AFCG (REIT de cannabis) y LADR (REIT hipotecario). Poco dinero en cada uno porque son empresas muy pequeñas, auténticos chicharros con mucho dividendo, pero quería experimentar un poco con parte de un dinerito extra que me ha caído.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Hoy he salido a chicharrear y he comprado GSL (REIT naviero) y AFCG (REIT de cannabis) y LADR (REIT hipotecario). Poco dinero en cada uno porque son empresas muy pequeñas, auténticos chicharros con mucho dividendo, pero quería experimentar un poco con parte de un dinerito extra que me ha caído.



¿Qué es eso de un REIT naviero?,¿alquilan barcos? ¿Y de cannabis?, ¿alquilan tiendas de venta de maría?

Joder, GSL está a PER 2,73, muy barata.


----------



## Mocap (19 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Puedes comprar en cualquier bróker o banco. Los bancos suelen cobrar unas comisiones exageradas, por lo que te recomiendo un bróker de los normalitos. Yo uso DeGiro, que cobra 0,50€ por acciones americanas y creo que 2€ por acciones españolas. Es bastante sencillo de usar.
> Pero antes de meterte, te recomiendo formarte un poco y olvidarte del trading, que eso es para profesionales muy experimentados.
> Te recomiendo el canal de Youtube de Gregorio Hernández y su foro invertirenbolsa.info. Allí encontrarás muchas información útil e instrucciones para todo, incluso libros para aprender "desde cero". Hay muchos más, pero yo empecé en la bolsa leyendo ese.



Acabo de ver el canal que indicas de Gregorio y me parece bastante bueno, me he suscrito para seguirlo. Gracias por la indicación


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso de un REIT naviero?,¿alquilan barcos? ¿Y de cannabis?, ¿alquilan tiendas de venta de maría?
> 
> Joder, GSL está a PER 2,73, muy barata.



Sí, GSL tiene una flota de cargueros medianos y los alquila.
AFCG monta instalaciones para cultivar y procesar cannabis y las alquila a farmacéuticas.


----------



## Kubatronik (20 Ago 2022)

A medida que han ido subiendo los tipos de interés, he metido más pasta en el ETF de Dividend Aristocrats, en Rio Tinto y en Brasilagro. Las dividenderas sanas van a aguantar mejor este entorno desde mi humilde punto de vista (dividenderas sanas tienen buen componente value).


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ago 2022)

Una pregunta que lanzo al foro, ¿Como veis el sector tabaco a largo plazo? Me preocupa el tema regulación, ¿puede ser el cigarrillo electrónico y el tema del vapor una buena fuente de ingresos de cara al futuro? Parece que las tabaqueras están investigando nuevos productos y entrando en otros sectores, parece una broma, pero bats decía que estaba desarrollando una vacuna del COVID con el tabaco. Ya puestos a estafar, me parece bien, será una estafa más sana que la de pfizer. También estaban entrando en alimentación.

No veo tanta aceptación como en el pasado al cigarrillo convencional.


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Una pregunta que lanzo al foro, ¿Como veis el sector tabaco a largo plazo? Me preocupa el tema regulación, ¿puede ser el cigarrillo electrónico y el tema del vapor una buena fuente de ingresos de cara al futuro? Parece que las tabaqueras están investigando nuevos productos y entrando en otros sectores, parece una broma, pero bats decía que estaba desarrollando una vacuna del COVID con el tabaco. Ya puestos a estafar, me parece bien, será una estafa más sana que la de pfizer. También estaban entrando en alimentación.
> 
> No veo tanta aceptación como en el pasado al cigarrillo convencional.



A mí me gustan BTI y PM porque venden en todo el mundo, y el riesgo regulatorio queda más diluido que si venden en un único país, como MO, aunque esta última está diversificando en otros productos, tiene un buen dividendo y recompra acciones para dar más valor al accionista. No les veo crecimiento, pero son buenas dividenderas.


----------



## Cali (20 Ago 2022)

El tabaco a muy largo plazo será algo como el alcohol, mayormente eventos sociales o algo del ámbito privado.

Yo mismo gusto de echar alguna vez un cigarro si la ocasión lo merece aunque no soy fumador de diario.

Creo que es un sector a vigilar pero que en el corto medio plazo da buenos dividendos y merece la pena estar dentro.


----------



## jaimegvr (20 Ago 2022)

El 21, pago de dividendos de BTI, 6,78%.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ago 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> El 21, pago de dividendos de BTI, 6,78%.



A mi ya me lo ingresaron en cuenta corriente el jueves 18. 

Por cierto, estaría bien en este hilo hacer un seguimiento de las acciones que van a pagar dividendos en el mes siguiente y a las que aún se puede entrar. 

Por ejemplo, Simon property paga su cuatrimestral el 30 de septiembre y se puede entrar hasta el 9 de ese mes.

6% anualizado reparte.


----------



## Gauzon (20 Ago 2022)

Igual lo habéis comentado ya. ¿Qué opinión tenéis de ese 14% em dividendo que da Atresmedia?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A mi ya me lo ingresaron en cuenta corriente el jueves 18.
> 
> Por cierto, estaría bien en este hilo hacer un seguimiento de las acciones que van a pagar dividendos en el mes siguiente y a las que aún se puede entrar.
> 
> ...



Buena idea. Empezaré a hacerlo en mis acciones a partir del mes que viene.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Buena idea. Empezaré a hacerlo en mis acciones a partir del mes que viene.



Se agradece, así podemos estudiar comprar dividendos próximos en el tiempo.


----------



## Capablanca (21 Ago 2022)

Hola compañeros,
lanzo una pregunta a ver si me podéis ayudar. En vista de que adquirir una vivienda se me antoja imposible aún teniendo un buen cash ahorrado (Madrid), estoy pensando en meter ese cash en acciones y seguir con mi alquiler ( razonable )
¿Qué “multinational conglomerate holding” os atraería en estos momentos para invertir (obviando Berkshire)?
Mis posiciones actuales que muchos sabéis son:
SAP (mucha exposición).
Enagas y JJ como dividenderas
SX Y HPQ como riesgo máximo por si explotan ( poca exposición)
Feliz domingo


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ago 2022)

Capablanca dijo:


> Hola compañeros,
> lanzo una pregunta a ver si me podéis ayudar. En vista de que adquirir una vivienda se me antoja imposible aún teniendo un buen cash ahorrado (Madrid), estoy pensando en meter ese cash en acciones y seguir con mi alquiler ( razonable )
> ¿Qué “multinational conglomerate holding” os atraería en estos momentos para invertir (obviando Berkshire)?
> Mis posiciones actuales que muchos sabéis son:
> ...



Unilever, sector de consumo de muchas marcas y con un buen dividendo. Además ha corregido y está mas atractiva que antes para entrar. Encima cotiza en bolsa de Londres con lo cual no hay doble retención.


----------



## Siruhano (21 Ago 2022)

Capablanca dijo:


> Hola compañeros,
> lanzo una pregunta a ver si me podéis ayudar. En vista de que adquirir una vivienda se me antoja imposible aún teniendo un buen cash ahorrado (Madrid), estoy pensando en meter ese cash en acciones y seguir con mi alquiler ( razonable )
> ¿Qué “multinational conglomerate holding” os atraería en estos momentos para invertir (obviando Berkshire)?
> Mis posiciones actuales que muchos sabéis son:
> ...



Hola mis apuestas:
1-Bolsa de EEUU:
3M
Honneywell 
Medtronic
Pepsico 

2-Europa:
Fresenius.
Unilever.
Nestlé 
Danone

3-España:
Logista.
Global dominion


----------



## Siruhano (21 Ago 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> El 21, pago de dividendos de BTI, 6,78%.



se supone que BATS pagaba el 17/08/2022…. A mí no me ha llegado el pago del dividendo aun


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ago 2022)

Siruhano dijo:


> se supone que BATS pagaba el 17/08/2022…. A mí no me ha llegado el pago del dividendo aun



Igual te han pagado en acciones, consulta información en tu broker.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Ago 2022)

Siruhano dijo:


> se supone que BATS pagaba el 17/08/2022…. A mí no me ha llegado el pago del dividendo aun



Paciencia. Las mias tampoco han llegado aún.


----------



## Caravaggio00 (22 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Una pregunta que lanzo al foro, ¿Como veis el sector tabaco a largo plazo? Me preocupa el tema regulación, ¿puede ser el cigarrillo electrónico y el tema del vapor una buena fuente de ingresos de cara al futuro? Parece que las tabaqueras están investigando nuevos productos y entrando en otros sectores, parece una broma, pero bats decía que estaba desarrollando una vacuna del COVID con el tabaco. Ya puestos a estafar, me parece bien, será una estafa más sana que la de pfizer. También estaban entrando en alimentación.
> 
> No veo tanta aceptación como en el pasado al cigarrillo convencional.



A largo plazo irán claramente a menos, pero como son máquinas de hacer cash tan brutales quizá puedan ser buena inversión pese a ello si se pillan a buen precio.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (22 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Unilever, sector de consumo de muchas marcas y con un buen dividendo. Además ha corregido y está mas atractiva que antes para entrar. Encima cotiza en bolsa de Londres con lo cual no hay doble retención.



Buena compañía.
El dividendo lo ofrece también en acciones, con lo cual no tienes retención aunque compres en Ámsterdam.
La corrección que citas, creo que ya la ha superado.


----------



## Efraim (22 Ago 2022)

[


Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Buena compañía.
> El dividendo lo ofrece también en acciones, con lo cual no tienes retención aunque compres en Ámsterdam.
> La corrección que citas, creo que ya la ha superado.



¿Cómoooo? Si da el dividendo en acciones es que está diluyendo el valor de la compañía. Otra cosa sería que redo orara sus acciones para generar valor con menor fricción fiscal para los accionistas.


----------



## Naga2x (22 Ago 2022)

Efraim dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> ¿Cómoooo? Si da el dividendo en acciones es que está diluyendo el valor de la compañía. Otra cosa sería que redo orara sus acciones para generar valor con menor fricción fiscal para los accionistas.



Depende de cómo entregue esas acciones. Si te fijas, apenas diluyen año tras año:


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (22 Ago 2022)

Efraim dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> ¿Cómoooo? Si da el dividendo en acciones es que está diluyendo el valor de la compañía. Otra cosa sería que redo orara sus acciones para generar valor con menor fricción fiscal para los accionistas.



Te dan opción de cobrar en efectivo, o recibir acciones.

Quiero suponer, que con el dinero que se ahorran en pagarnos a los que queremos acciones, ellos recompran.


----------



## Ungaunga (22 Ago 2022)

Unilever y otras británicas dan la opción de recibir el dividendo en acciones en vez de en cash, comprando acciones por tí. Se tienen que pagar impuestos ya que es un pago en especie. No amplía capital para dar papelitos a lo Santander o Telefónica.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Ago 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Unilever y otras británicas dan la opción de recibir el dividendo en acciones en vez de en cash, comprando acciones por tí. Se tienen que pagar impuestos ya que es un pago en especie. No amplía capital para dar papelitos a lo Santander o Telefónica.



Si, mientras sean recompras de acciones todo OK.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Te dan opción de cobrar en efectivo, o recibir acciones.
> 
> Quiero suponer, que con el dinero que se ahorran en pagarnos a los que queremos acciones, ellos recompran.



El Santander se pasó años pagando un 10% de ”dividendo” en acciones, y no solo no recompraba ni una sino que encima, antes de abandonar esa política, redujo el dividendo al 1% en efectivo y aprobó una ampliación de capital enorme con la excusa de que lo hacía para “crecer”.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Ago 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Te dan opción de cobrar en efectivo, o recibir acciones.
> 
> Quiero suponer, que con el dinero que se ahorran en pagarnos a los que queremos acciones, ellos recompran.



Con todo el respeto, en vez de suponer simplemente mira su balance, la parte de "shares outstanding".

Yo soy mucho de recibir acciones en vez de dividendos en cash de las tabacaleras, pero es porque a largo me sale a cuenta.

Mis BAT las tengo a +35%, con un PER de 15 y un dividendo del 6.27%. A veces diluyen un pelín, pero llevan años con el mismo número de acciones. Para que te hagas una idea, en el 2014 hicieron casi 1 BILLÓN de libras en buybacks.

Así que yo, con BAT, tranquilo.


----------



## Invekt (22 Ago 2022)

Señores mi plan de INTC META se desploma, voy sacando el violín. Me gustaría entrar en PANW o FTNT a ver si bajan un poco


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (22 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Con todo el respeto, en vez de suponer simplemente mira su balance, la parte de "shares outstanding".
> 
> Yo soy mucho de recibir acciones en vez de dividendos en cash de las tabacaleras, pero es porque a largo me sale a cuenta.
> 
> ...



Lo de quiero suponer, es una forma de hablar.
Creo que en un post anterior, lo ha puesto un compañero.
Muchas gracias de todas formas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Ago 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Lo de quiero suponer, es una forma de hablar.
> Creo que en un post anterior, lo ha puesto un compañero.
> Muchas gracias de todas formas.



Por eso lo de "con todo el respeto"


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Ago 2022)

Invekt dijo:


> Señores mi plan de INTC META se desploma, voy sacando el violín. Me gustaría entrar en PANW o FTNT a ver si bajan un poco



Yo tengo Intel y muy contento. A ver si caen mas para meter mas.

Las otras...pues tienen su riesgo la verdad.


----------



## javac (22 Ago 2022)

Si los fundamentals no han cambiado, no habría que hacer nada


----------



## Octopus (22 Ago 2022)

Y Adidas
como
la veis?Parece que la están guaneando duro por tema Rusia,Se
pira el Ceo,europea...reparte
un 2%
pero suelen recomprar
acciones y esta en el guano.....La pondré
en seguimiento


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Ago 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Y Adidas
> como
> la veis?Parece que la están guaneando duro por tema Rusia,Se
> pira el Ceo,europea...reparte
> ...



Adidas es una gran marca, seguramente sea una oportunidad de compra muy buena. Está a precios crash del COVID cotizando a menos de la mitad de sus máximos históricos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Adidas es una gran marca, seguramente sea una oportunidad de compra muy buena. Está a precios crash del COVID cotizando a menos de la mitad de sus máximos históricos.



Difícil en el entorno actual.

Lo tiene casi todo pero de PER sigue altita. Hablamos si quieres cuando esté a 130 o para finales de año.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Difícil en el entorno actual.
> 
> Lo tiene casi todo pero de PER sigue altita. Hablamos si quieres cuando esté a 130 o para finales de año.



A Nike le pasa lo mismo, estaba a más de PER 50 y ahora por estar a PER 30 parece barata. 

Lo bueno que tienen estas empresas es la imagen de marca, eso también cotiza. Habría que vigilar alguna figura de vuelta, doble suelo o algo así. Si se recupera la acción en el entorno actual sucederá entre 6 meses y un año antes de que mejoren las cosas, cuando solo hayan pésimas noticias.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Ago 2022)

*NATIONAL GRID REPARTE DIVIDENDOS (Y ESCOGEMOS ACCIONES)*

Estas pollaviejeras son para aumentarlas. Llevo ya un +42% de revalorización y dos veces al año entregan dividendos que convierto en acciones, así que poco a poco National Grid ya se ha convertido en mi septima posición en cartera.

Si hubiera elegido cash habría recibido 1.95 euros por acción, que a precio actual sería un 4.63% bruto, pero con la revalorización y quitando impuestos diría que sobrepaso ampliamente el 5% de beneficio.

Empresa aburrida donde las haya, es de las típicas que si montas una cartera con 10 como éstas (pillándolas cada vez que hacen vacas flacas, que es lo que yo hago), ya te puedes retirar entre dividendos and revalorizaciones.

PS/EDITO: Ahora mismo hay una empresa que este tipo en posición genial para entrarle (cosa que ya hice en su día). No me gusta recomendar empresas en el foro público, pero el que tenga un par de dedos de frente y lea las noticias sabe de cual hablo.


----------



## Capablanca (23 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *NATIONAL GRID REPARTE DIVIDENDOS (Y ESCOGEMOS ACCIONES)*
> 
> Estas pollaviejeras son para aumentarlas. Llevo ya un +42% de revalorización y dos veces al año entregan dividendos que convierto en acciones, así que poco a poco National Grid ya se ha convertido en mi septima posición en cartera.
> 
> ...



hombre feministo, que aquí estamos entre amigos y sabemos que las sugerencias no son recomendaciones de compra


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Ago 2022)

Capablanca dijo:


> hombre feministo, que aquí estamos entre amigos y sabemos que las sugerencias no son recomendaciones de compra



Desgraciadamente no en el foro público. Y en privado solo añado a gente con cuentagotas.

Pero vamos, que es muy facilito, goder: ¿Qué empresa parecida a National Grid tiene las cuentas muy saneadas y ahora (y en los próximos meses, y desde hace meses) lo lleva pasando bastante mal por motivos ajenos a su balance de resultados?

¿Qué empresa, parecida a National Grid, esta lastrada por una deuda del copón, pero todos sabemos que, al ser parecida a National Grid, o bien va a ser rescatada o bien va a poder subir precios como le salga de la polla para salir adelante?

¿Qué empresa es una dividendera buenísima aunque tengamos que aguantar el chaparrón en unos años?

Y ya para que me tireis dinero: No hablo de RWE, la cual llevo un encantador +40% de revalorización, ni E.ON con su +5% de dividendos.

Y hasta aqui puedo llegar. Aunque acerteis en el público no lo voy a confirmar, pero vamos que esta cantadísimo.


----------



## Capablanca (23 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Desgraciadamente no en el foro público. Y en privado solo añado a gente con cuentagotas.
> 
> Pero vamos, que es muy facilito, goder: ¿Qué empresa parecida a National Grid tiene las cuentas muy saneadas y ahora (y en los próximos meses, y desde hace meses) lo lleva pasando bastante mal por motivos ajenos a su balance de resultados?
> 
> ...



Entiendo tus recelos, igual algún día me tomo más en serio el foro pero me pasa algo parecido. 
En cuanto al tema, si es la que estoy pensado casi que prefiero quedarme con ENAGAS,
gracias y un saludo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Ago 2022)

Capablanca dijo:


> Entiendo tus recelos, igual algún día me tomo más en serio el foro pero me pasa algo parecido.
> En cuanto al tema, si es la que estoy pensado casi que prefiero quedarme con ENAGAS,
> gracias y un saludo



Enagas...mira el cashflow y cuéntame como van a mantener esos dividendos además de reducir/mantener deuda.


----------



## Capablanca (23 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Enagas...mira el cashflow y cuéntame como van a mantener esos dividendos además de reducir/mantener deuda.



¿Crees que la deuda importa mucho en negocios del estado? Y en otro orden, ¿ de verdad crees que los países van a pagar su deuda? Por que yo no lo creo
Ejemplo: Soros aconseja a la UE emitir bonos de deuda perpetua, como pide España


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Ago 2022)

Capablanca dijo:


> ¿Crees que la deuda importa mucho en negocios del estado? Y en otro orden, ¿ de verdad crees que los países van a pagar su deuda? Por que yo no lo creo
> Ejemplo: Soros aconseja a la UE emitir bonos de deuda perpetua, como pide España



1. Depende de qué estado. Si los Alemanes quieren comprar Enagás les encantará tumbarla, quitar dividendos, y comprarla.
2. Deuda perpetua = Break even en 10 o 15 años, y después a ganar dinero para siempre. No solo eso, en paises manirrotos pones una cláusula de tipo "pagas con dinero, o con minerales, o bienes, o sanidad, o empresa pública".

De hecho, es el interés de los paises acreedores que no pagues tu deuda.

Es de primero de control de paises.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Ago 2022)

*EX-DIVIDEND DATES SEPTIEMBRE 2022*

Siguiendo la idea de algunos foreros, os pongo las fechas en las que tendréis que entrar las empresas que tengo en cartera para poder cobrar los próximos dividendos.

OJO: Ex-dividend no significa "el dia que se pagan los dividendos" sino "el día antes tienes que haber comprado acciones si quieres cobrar la próxima vez que demos dividendos". Éstos pueden ser al dia siguiente, o meses mas tarde.

China Mobile: 6 Sep.
HP: 13 Sep.
Taiwan Semiporn: 15 Sep.
BAT: 29 Sep.
Mondelez: 29 Sep.


----------



## qbit (24 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Desgraciadamente no en el foro público. Y en privado solo añado a gente con cuentagotas.
> 
> Pero vamos, que es muy facilito, goder: ¿Qué empresa parecida a National Grid tiene las cuentas muy saneadas y ahora (y en los próximos meses, y desde hace meses) lo lleva pasando bastante mal por motivos ajenos a su balance de resultados?
> 
> ...



¿Hay un foro privado? ¿Cómo se entra?


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *EX-DIVIDEND DATES SEPTIEMBRE 2022*
> 
> Siguiendo la idea de algunos foreros, os pongo las fechas en las que tendréis que entrar las empresas que tengo en cartera para poder cobrar los próximos dividendos.
> 
> ...




DIVIDEND YIELD 2.99%
 ANNUAL DIVIDEND $1.00
 P/E RATIO 5.98
Muy barata HP. Me gusta el precio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Hay un foro privado? ¿Cómo se entra?



No hay foro privado. Solo una pequeña lista de distribución con menos ruido.
Ahora mismo la tengo mas o menos cerrada pero suelo ir metiendo a gente a partir de un tiempo observándoles.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> DIVIDEND YIELD 2.99%
> ANNUAL DIVIDEND $1.00
> P/E RATIO 5.98
> Muy barata HP. Me gusta el precio.



Es muy de pollaviejo. Llevo mucho tiempo con ella y ha formado parte de varias de mis carteras pasadas. En ésta ya la tengo rozando el +40%, y ya va por 0.23 euros por acción.

Con ese PER a mi me parece regalada, pero que cada uno haga lo que quiera.


----------



## Caravaggio00 (24 Ago 2022)

Yo hoy he cobrado mis Logista. 
Ha subido mucho últimamente pero sigue teniendo una buena rentabilidad por dividendo por si alguien que no la lleve quiere mirarla para incorporarla en cartera.
Un saludo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Ago 2022)

Caravaggio00 dijo:


> Yo hoy he cobrado mis Logista.
> Ha subido mucho últimamente pero sigue teniendo una buena rentabilidad por dividendo por si alguien que no la lleve quiere mirarla para incorporarla en cartera.
> Un saludo



Pues se me antoja raro porque todavía no me has transferido mi 20%. Ni siquiera en coca


----------



## Invekt (24 Ago 2022)

Por si os interesa los chicharros, NVTS, puede que tenga futuro, tienen unos chips bastante buenos a nivel técnico.


----------



## Octopus (24 Ago 2022)

Tb me gusta y llevo algo de PETROBRAS.Una salvajada de dividendos y se acaban de quedar la distribución de gas de Brasil y parte de Sudamerica y cada vez mas y mas privatizada


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Ago 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Tb me gusta y llevo algo de PETROBRAS.Una salvajada de dividendos y se acaban de quedar la distribución de gas de Brasil y parte de Sudamerica y cada vez mas y mas privatizada



Trato de pillarla pero siempre se me escapa...


----------



## Caravaggio00 (24 Ago 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Tb me gusta y llevo algo de PETROBRAS.Una salvajada de dividendos y se acaban de quedar la distribución de gas de Brasil y parte de Sudamerica y cada vez mas y mas privatizada



No la conozco, pero a priori no me había llamado la atención ¿No es, en esencia, una petrolera latinoamericana semipública?
La miraré a ver ¿Cotiza en España en el Latibex? ¿En qué mercado la compráis?


----------



## Octopus (25 Ago 2022)

Caravaggio00 dijo:


> No la conozco, pero a priori no me había llamado la atención ¿No es, en esencia, una petrolera latinoamericana semipública?
> La miraré a ver ¿Cotiza en España en el Latibex? ¿En qué mercado la compráis?



Así es amigo pero cada vez se esta privatizando mas y mas...Yo la pille en el NSY a través de Renta 4


----------



## Octopus (25 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Trato de pillarla pero siempre se me escapa...



Yo las tengo sobre 12 aprox pero siempre fluctúa entre 10 y 16 este año...Seguro que este año le podemos cargar bien si viene la niña de la curva guanosa XD


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Ago 2022)

Ayer también cobré yo el dividendo de Logista. Estas acciones se van a quedar muucho tiempo conmigo.
Es cierto que han subido bastante, pero aún no andan disparadas.




Caravaggio00 dijo:


> Yo hoy he cobrado mis Logista.
> Ha subido mucho últimamente pero sigue teniendo una buena rentabilidad por dividendo por si alguien que no la lleve quiere mirarla para incorporarla en cartera.
> Un saludo


----------



## max power (25 Ago 2022)

Petrobras esta a per 2,7 y divi yield del 25%

Donde está el truco?
Ciclica a punto de hundirse?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2022)

max power dijo:


> Petrobras esta a per 2,7 y divi yield del 25%
> 
> Donde está el truco?
> Ciclica a punto de hundirse?



Cíclica a punto de entrar en el ciclo malo.

Ha subido mas de un 50% en los últimos años, pero con maquinaria y gastos fijos que hay que mantener y que ahora necesitan de "overhaul". En otras palabras, a ojo de buen cubero pon unas pérdidas de un 20% al año durante los próximos años, además de la inflación y la reducción de demanda (no es solo gasolina para coches, sino plásticos, grasas, y otros productos que se consumirán menos).

Yo necesitaría que se pusiera al menos a la mitad para que tuviera sentido entrar (para mi, personalmente, que soy un acojonado).

Mi lema es: Prefiero perderme un buen pelotazo a cagarla.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *NATIONAL GRID REPARTE DIVIDENDOS (Y ESCOGEMOS ACCIONES)*
> 
> Estas pollaviejeras son para aumentarlas. Llevo ya un +42% de revalorización y dos veces al año entregan dividendos que convierto en acciones, así que poco a poco National Grid ya se ha convertido en mi septima posición en cartera.
> 
> ...



Yo las NGG las tengo como ADR en DeGiro, pero no veo la opción de cobrar en acciones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo las NGG las tengo como ADR en DeGiro, pero no veo la opción de cobrar en acciones.



Yo también las tengo en ADR y llevo cobrándolas desde hace años. Igual es DeGiro que no te deja. Mándales un mensaje o algo.

A mi cada vez que van a dar dividendos me mandan un formulario donde puedo elegir. Pídeselo a ellos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Yo las tengo sobre 12 aprox pero siempre fluctúa entre 10 y 16 este año...Seguro que este año le podemos cargar bien si viene la niña de la curva guanosa XD



Tio, a ver si me transfieres algunas, que es "pa comé", no es para vicio. Que yo ya estoy limpio, tio, que no me pincho bitcoin.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Ago 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Tb me gusta y llevo algo de PETROBRAS.Una salvajada de dividendos y se acaban de quedar la distribución de gas de Brasil y parte de Sudamerica y cada vez mas y mas privatizada



Yo de Sudamérica me fío mucho menos que de China. La corrupción que hay en esos países y sus empresas es algo que resulta exagerado, incluso a ojos de un español.


----------



## Caravaggio00 (25 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo de Sudamérica me fío mucho menos que de China. La corrupción que hay en esos países y sus empresas es algo que resulta exagerado, incluso a ojos de un español.



De hecho a muchas empresas españolas les ha lastrado históricamente la exposición a LATAM. Depreciaciones de moneda continua, estructuras productivas deficientes, corrupción etc. 
Pero todo es una cuestión de precios. Sí está a precio puede ser una buena inversión...


----------



## Octopus (25 Ago 2022)

Caravaggio00 dijo:


> De hecho a muchas empresas españolas les ha lastrado históricamente la exposición a LATAM. Depreciaciones de moneda continua, estructuras productivas deficientes, corrupción etc.
> Pero todo es una cuestión de precios. Sí está a precio puede ser una buena inversión...



This...a parte el dividendo brutal.Yo al final lo miro mas o menos como si fueran pisos en alquiler pero sin IBIS,gastos .Yo estaba mirando tb pillar otro zulo para alquilar pero me fio menos de que me suban los IBIS,limiten el precio de alquiler,y lo que es peor...la nueva ley Europea de la certificación energética que quieren sacar.Si en la luz me han clavado sin preguntar 130 pavazos solo del tope al gas....Que no harán
estos Hdp?Al final estoy por meter casi todo a REITS en Usa comprando escalonadamente y a correr.Tengo zulos tb y se me hace tentador venderlos todos


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo de Sudamérica me fío mucho menos que de China. La corrupción que hay en esos países y sus empresas es algo que resulta exagerado, incluso a ojos de un español.



Yo en Brasil si permanecería mientras tuviese mandato Bolsonaro, en el momento que entre un rojo sacarlo todo.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo en Brasil si permanecería mientras tuviese mandato Bolsonaro, en el momento que entre un rojo sacarlo todo.



Efectivamente, y parece que Lula va a ganar las próximas elecciones.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Ago 2022)

Caravaggio00 dijo:


> De hecho a muchas empresas españolas les ha lastrado históricamente la exposición a LATAM. Depreciaciones de moneda continua, estructuras productivas deficientes, corrupción etc.
> Pero todo es una cuestión de precios. Sí está a precio puede ser una buena inversión...



Hasta que lleguen los chavistas de turno al poder y lo jodan todo, especialmente a las empresas.


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Ago 2022)

Para cobrar el dividendo en acciones tienes que solicitarlo por email. Y te cobraran 7 euros y algo...



Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo las NGG las tengo como ADR en DeGiro, pero no veo la opción de cobrar en acciones.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Ago 2022)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Para cobrar el dividendo en acciones tienes que solicitarlo por email. Y te cobraran 7 euros y algo...



Gracias
¿7€? Pues paso, ya compraré directamente cuando las vea en precio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2022)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Para cobrar el dividendo en acciones tienes que solicitarlo por email. Y te cobraran 7 euros y algo...



Joder con los españoles.

Venga, repetid conmigo: LA-DRO...


----------



## Wataru_ (25 Ago 2022)

Jaja, no no... eso es en DeGiro. Holandés y alemán. Nadie nos libra de ladrones.




FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder con los españoles.
> 
> Venga, repetid conmigo: LA-DRO...


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Ago 2022)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Jaja, no no... eso es en DeGiro. Holandés y alemán. Nadie nos libra de ladrones.



Bueno, DeGiro es muy barato comparado con cualquier banco. ING cobra unos 13€ por comprar 1000€ en acciones españolas (12 de comisión más el robo Tobin de Antonio), y como 25€ por acciones americanas. Eso SÍ que es robar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2022)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Jaja, no no... eso es en DeGiro. Holandés y alemán. Nadie nos libra de ladrones.





Gonzalor dijo:


> Bueno, DeGiro es muy barato comparado con cualquier banco. ING cobra unos 13€ por comprar 1000€ en acciones españolas (12 de comisión más el robo Tobin de Antonio), y como 25€ por acciones americanas. Eso SÍ que es robar.



DeGiro opera en España como los Españoles.

Mira por ejemplo TradeRepublic en Alemania: Trade Republic

1 euro, compres lo que compres y la cantidad que quieras. Y el spread de XETRA como cualquier otro.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> DeGiro opera en España como los Españoles.
> 
> Mira por ejemplo TradeRepublic en Alemania: Trade Republic
> 
> 1 euro, compres lo que compres y la cantidad que quieras. Y el spread de XETRA como cualquier otro.



Sí, lo estuve mirando, pero no me acabo de fiar.


----------



## Tio Pepe (25 Ago 2022)

Respecto a lo que comentábais de si invertir en según que mercados emergentes, quizás lo que tendríamos que empezar a mirar son oportunidades en India. Calcularlo da vértigo, pero ¿os imagináis la demanda que puede aparecer por la incorporación de 883 millones de personas durante los próximos 10 años en la clase media... ?


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ago 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Respecto a lo que comentábais de si invertir en según que mercados emergentes, quizás lo que tendríamos que empezar a mirar son oportunidades en India. Calcularlo da vértigo, pero ¿os imagináis la demanda que puede aparecer por la incorporación de 883 millones de personas durante los próximos 10 años en la clase media... ?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1168223



El índice de la India vi que había subido mucho, por técnico no se si es buena idea comprarlo ahora. Habría que estudiar muy bien que empresas de ese mercado comprar. China si había corregido mucho desde su máximo, pero ya sabemos cómo son las cosas en China, empresas opacas con contabilidades no confiables. Para indexarse si lo veo de todos modos.


----------



## Octopus (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Octopus (26 Ago 2022)

salir de cacería estilo campechano o Predator?jeje


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Ago 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> salir de cacería estilo campechano o Predator?jeje



Acciones más baratas, mayor rentabilidad por dividendo. La cuestión es si se podrá comprar aún más barato mañana.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (26 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Acciones más baratas, mayor rentabilidad por dividendo. La cuestión es si se podrá comprar aún más barato mañana.



Compra un poco y deja algo para mañana.


----------



## Octopus (26 Ago 2022)

Yo me salí de HP con buenas plusvis de milagro...según vea el lunes volveré a comprar de nuevo el primer paquete mas "balato balato amego"


----------



## javac (27 Ago 2022)

Hola
Pregunta, alguien sabe como descargar la clasificación crediticia de las empresas, en masivo?
Si es aaa, aa-, bbb, bb+, etc?

Creo que es la clasificación de moody o de standard and poors
Gracias


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2022)

El IPC real es ahora cuando anda disparado, pero antes era más normal y los que han invertido en dividendo han superado a la inflación, o qué crees, ¿qué el valor nominal de las acciones no va a reflejar la inflación? Hasta en una bolsa de mierda como la de Venezuela les fue mejor a los que tenían allí algo que a los que estaban fuera...


----------



## Invekt (27 Ago 2022)

Pues dime en que invertir, porque abrir otro negocio ni de coña, me han subido los costes de todo, al menos en bolsa descuenta el futuro, pero a mí me van a descontar una mierda.


----------



## ueee3 (27 Ago 2022)

Interesante reflexión. Pero como creo que ya se ha dicho, que sea dividendera no es bueno sólo por el dinero que dé. Y de todas formas, hoy por hoy, la mayoría de grandes empresas dan buenos dividendos, o sea que ya no es cuestión de elegir una dividendera por los dividendos, pues todas (salvo excepciones) los dan.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Ago 2022)

Claro que si...pa na mejor no ir...

...excepto cuando tienes revalorizaciones o los dividendos son buenos.

Esta claro que no te has leido el hilo, porque de lo contrario verías que siempre pongo tanto el dividendo NETO como si la empresa se ha revalorizado o no. Por ejemplo mira las que traigo calentitas de este mismo fin de semana:

*QINDAO PORT REPARTE DIVIDENDOS, NATIONAL GRID REPARTE ACCIONES*

Una vez mas los chinos como siempre dándolo todo. Tras el 9.94% NETO de Lenovo nos viene el 6.22% NETO de ésta China, aunque bien es cierto que ahora mismo ni gano ni pierdo con ella (está en break even).

La que si que se nos ha revalorizado es National Grid con un +40% y un 4.81% de dividendos brutos que yo convierto en acciones.

Seguimos por debajo de los objetivos de agosto pero tampoco me voy a quejar.

Por cierto, los chinos Noruegos de Norsk Hydro (+200% de revalorización) han decidido dar POR SEGUNDA VEZ EN ÉSTE AÑO otros dividendos extraordinarios, pero ya os contaré mas según avance Septiembre.

Yo la verdad, como dice el de arriba, así si que se va bien


----------



## deaconbrodie (29 Ago 2022)

Os dejo este artículo relacionado con este hilo, por si os apetece echarle un vistazo.

Las tablas que acompaña me parecen muy interesantes.






La Carta de la Bolsa - MERCADOS, “me gustan las empresas aburridas, que han crecido durante décadas, tienen ventajas competitivas y también bañan a sus accionistas con aumentos anuales en dividendos durante décadas”







lacartadelabolsa.com


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Ago 2022)

deaconbrodie dijo:


> Os dejo este artículo relacionado con este hilo, por si os apetece echarle un vistazo.
> 
> Las tablas que acompaña me parecen muy interesantes.
> 
> ...



El artículo me parece perfecto, sobre todo porque encaja en el hilo de "mujeres inversoras". Aqui la periolista Mar "Pinta y colorea" Revuelta nos hace un excelente copy&paste que ni tan siquiera se molesta en traducir al español los pantallazos.

A partir de ahí os comento algunas que ya tengo en mi propia cartera:
- Abbvie.
- Clorox.
- IBM.
- Walgreens.

Y también comentar que al menos 10 de las que hay en esa tabla me encantaría tener, o las tengo marcadas.

Mar "Pintaycolorea" ni tan siquiera se ha molestado en hacer un estudio parecido en la bolsa europea, ¡para qué! o en buscar los nombres de las empresas de la última tabla "jiji solo soy una chica".

En fin, igual-dá.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Ago 2022)

*BRITISH AMERICAN TOPACCO ENTREGA DIVIACCIONES*

La empresa capitaneada por Roger Sterling entrega unos dividendos brutos del 6,27%, los cuales paso a recibir en acciones.

Con una revalorización de algo mas de un 30%, ésta es otra que poco a poco se hace mas y mas grande en mi cartera. Aún no esta entre las 10 primeras, pero como siga funcionando así de bien no descarto que ésto ocurra.

Desgraciadamente, como ya ocurriera con National Grid, al elegir acciones en vez de dividendos no hay aporte líquido a mis objetivos y seguimos muy lejos de cumplir los objetivos de Agosto.

La cosa se va a poner muy interesante en Septiembre, pues algunas empresas nos van a pagar mas de lo esperando, e incluso la reina de mi portfolio dividenderil (Norks Hydro) va a darnos dividendos extraordinarios, así que igual salvamos el año y todo.


----------



## ueee3 (29 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *BRITISH AMERICAN TOPACCO ENTREGA DIVIACCIONES*
> 
> La empresa capitaneada por Roger Sterling entrega unos dividendos brutos del 6,27%, los cuales paso a recibir en acciones.
> 
> ...



Meta lo ves ya para meter,valga la redundancia?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Meta lo ves ya para meter,valga la redundancia?



Meta me provoca sentimientos encontrados. Fundamentalmente hablando casi casi esta ya para entrar, pero no se si su negocio al final se va a ir a tomar por culo con lo del metaverso.

Asi que ya conoces mi regla: Si no estoy seguro, no me meto.


----------



## ueee3 (29 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Meta me provoca sentimientos encontrados. Fundamentalmente hablando casi casi esta ya para entrar, pero no se si su negocio al final se va a ir a tomar por culo con lo del metaverso.
> 
> Asi que ya conoces mi regla: Si no estoy seguro, no me meto.



También podría ir "to the moon" gracias al metaverso. Veo movimiento alrededor de la realidad virtual, youtubers nuevos que aparecen y tal... y es evidente que se va a fomentar. Ahora, de ahí a que eso lo capitalice Meta (si es que llega a despuntar la R.V.)...

Más sobre el metaverso... en este artículo hablan de distintas empresas, no sólo de Meta:



https://www.pccomponentes.com/que-es-el-metaverso-y-como-entrar


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> También podría ir "to the moon" gracias al metaverso. Veo movimiento alrededor de la realidad virtual, youtubers nuevos que aparecen y tal... y es evidente que se va a fomentar. Ahora, de ahí a que eso lo capitalice Meta (si es que llega a despuntar la R.V.)...
> 
> Más sobre el metaverso... en este artículo hablan de distintas empresas, no sólo de Meta:
> 
> ...


----------



## ueee3 (29 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Meta me provoca sentimientos encontrados. Fundamentalmente hablando casi casi esta ya para entrar, pero no se si su negocio al final se va a ir a tomar por culo con lo del metaverso.
> 
> Asi que ya conoces mi regla: Si no estoy seguro, no me meto.



Una cosa más. Es una observación y una duda al mismo tiempo:

si tú ahora coges y comparas las gráficas recientes (día de hoy, últimos 5 días, último mes...), encuentras un parecido acojonante entre:
Qualcomm
Intel
Microsoft
Meta

Evidentemente son fondos de inversión y manos fuertes moviendo todo a la vez, imagino que en un sector tecnológico (aunque extraña la similitud entre empresas de hw y de sw, pero bueno. Es verdad que sólo coinciden hoy bien, y si miras a más largo plazo ya la similitud es más por hw por un lado y sw por otro). 

Eso... ¿no es un poco deprimente que no importe tanto la empresa escogida ya que si baja, baja todo? Da la sensación de que para qué esforzarse eligiendo una u otra si "el mercado" moverá todo a la vez. Como si fuera más importante elegir bien el sector que elegir la empresa.

Imagino tu respuesta, sobre el largo plazo. Y puede que tengas razón. Pero eso.


----------



## ueee3 (29 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


>



Siempre hay un componente de azar y de fe en el futuro... pero es verdad que lo de Meta es algo radicalmente nuevo, las posibilidades de boom y ploff son ambas altas, aunque por lo menos el boom no está acotado, pero el ploff sí (facebook y tal seguirían como hasta ahora).

Es decir, si a mí me dices que hay una empresa nueva que va a hacer lo que llaman "el metaverso", que revolucionará todo, y que si meto pasta ahí, te diré que ni loco (o si pongo será poco). Pero si eso lo hace una empresa ya asentada mientras mantiene su negocio anterior (que no es que vaya a dejarlo de lado, como IBM con los ordenadores), la cosa cambia...


----------



## Kalevala (30 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por cierto, los chinos Noruegos de Norsk Hydro (+200% de revalorización) han decidido dar POR SEGUNDA VEZ EN ÉSTE AÑO otros dividendos extraordinarios, pero ya os contaré mas según avance Septiembre.



Feministo, me interesa esta acción de Norsk Hydro (Ticker NHY , no?) pero en IB no me dejan comprar acciones noruegas (no se por qué!)

El caso es que he mirado un ADR en dólares con el ticker NHYDY. Es la misma? Según leo es una empresa de aluminio, no una hidroeléctrica como dices 

Tengo pensado comprar a 6 dólares. Como lo ves?
Gracias!


----------



## qbit (30 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> También podría ir "to the moon" gracias al metaverso. Veo movimiento alrededor de la realidad virtual, youtubers nuevos que aparecen y tal... y es evidente que se va a fomentar. Ahora, de ahí a que eso lo capitalice Meta (si es que llega a despuntar la R.V.)...
> 
> Más sobre el metaverso... en este artículo hablan de distintas empresas, no sólo de Meta:
> 
> ...



La cuestión no es si el metaverso va a triunfar o no, sino que al "mercado" le gusta que haya burbujas para ganar dinero fácil. Luego se desinflan si la cosa no fructifica, pero que les quiten lo bailao, digo lo ganado. ¿Hay alguna cosa que pueda ser usada para producir la próxima burbuja bursátil, ahora que las criptos se han despeñado? Pues el metaverso es un claro candidato.


----------



## qbit (30 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *BRITISH AMERICAN TOPACCO ENTREGA DIVIACCIONES*



Topacco, la tabacalera paco británica, lo que me recuerda algo que se me había olvidado:



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Taiwan Semiporn: 15 Sep.



Taiwán tiene una potente industria porno y no me había enterado.


----------



## qbit (30 Ago 2022)

Como diría Carlos Doblado, una cosa es criticar y otra es lo que haces, en lo que se aprecia una evidente *mala intención* burlesca (que te puede salir el tiro por la culata).


----------



## Mocap (30 Ago 2022)

Qué os parece Medical Properties Trust MPW, empresa de bienes raices ? La tenía apuntada hace tiempo para seguirla, no sé si de leerlo aquí o en el canal de Estebaranz o de Gregorio.

Está ahora por los suelos, pero dividendo 7% y Per 7. Estoy leyendo que está bajando porque se piensa que un cliente anda en problemas, el que le supone un 20%....

Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Caravaggio00 (30 Ago 2022)

Mocap dijo:


> Qué os parece Medical Properties Trust MPW, empresa de bienes raices ? La tenía apuntada hace tiempo para seguirla, no sé si de leerlo aquí o en el canal de Estebaranz o de Gregorio.
> 
> Está ahora por los suelos, pero dividendo 7% y Per 7. Estoy leyendo que está bajando porque se piensa que un cliente anda en problemas, el que le supone un 20%....
> 
> Cómo lo veis?



Me suena leer que un cliente está impagando sus alquileres, pero te lo digo de memoria.


----------



## Octopus (31 Ago 2022)

Mocap dijo:


> Qué os parece Medical Properties Trust MPW, empresa de bienes raices ? La tenía apuntada hace tiempo para seguirla, no sé si de leerlo aquí o en el canal de Estebaranz o de Gregorio.
> 
> Está ahora por los suelos, pero dividendo 7% y Per 7. Estoy leyendo que está bajando porque se piensa que un cliente anda en problemas, el que le supone un 20%....
> 
> Cómo lo veis?



Me mola y la llevo.Siempre se necesitan hospitales y Geriátricos.Con las
ponzoñas todavía me gusta mas.No tendrá problemas en conseguir nuevos clientes y estoy deseando que baje more y more,ya que le entre hace menos de un mes


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ago 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


> Feministo, me interesa esta acción de Norsk Hydro (Ticker NHY , no?) pero en IB no me dejan comprar acciones noruegas (no se por qué!)
> 
> El caso es que he mirado un ADR en dólares con el ticker NHYDY. Es la misma? Según leo es una empresa de aluminio, no una hidroeléctrica como dices
> 
> ...



Un ADR es un certificado que un banco lanza para que puedas comprar acciones extranjeras en el mercado americano. Pueden representar una acción o varias, o incluso una parte de una acción. Estan asociadas a las acciones originales, y puedes considerarlas como la misma cosa, pero técnicamente es la representación de la acción, pero no la acción en si.

Para tu caso puedes considerarla como la misma cosa.

Horsk Hydro es un conglomerado. Hace aluminio y productos químicos, pero yo a veces me fumo un peta, dos botellas de güiski peleón, y cuatro rayas de polvo de talco, y luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Topacco, la tabacalera paco británica, lo que me recuerda algo que se me había olvidado:
> 
> 
> 
> Taiwán tiene una potente industria porno y no me había enterado.



Mira tio, si no estas al tanto de la industria de lo Paco y el porno mejor no te metas en bolsa


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ago 2022)

Mocap dijo:


> Qué os parece Medical Properties Trust MPW, empresa de bienes raices ? La tenía apuntada hace tiempo para seguirla, no sé si de leerlo aquí o en el canal de Estebaranz o de Gregorio.
> 
> Está ahora por los suelos, pero dividendo 7% y Per 7. Estoy leyendo que está bajando porque se piensa que un cliente anda en problemas, el que le supone un 20%....
> 
> Cómo lo veis?





Octopus dijo:


> Me mola y la llevo.Siempre se necesitan hospitales y Geriátricos.Con las
> ponzoñas todavía me gusta mas.No tendrá problemas en conseguir nuevos clientes y estoy deseando que baje more y more,ya que le entre hace menos de un mes



Año 2019: Incrementa un 17% sus acciones con respecto a 2018. Osea, te diluyen un 17%.
Año 2020: Vuelve a incrementar un 24% sus acciones. Osea, te vuelven a diluir un 24%
Año 2021: Vuelve a incrementar un 11% y pico sus acciones. Osea, otra vez te diluyen un 11%.

En otras palabras y mirando atrás en el tiempo, en los últimos años practicamente NUNCA han dejado de incrementar acciones.

Si yo te pago un 7%, y te diluyo un 11%, estas perdiendo un 4%. Y eso sin entrar en pagar impuestos.


----------



## Octopus (31 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Año 2019: Incrementa un 17% sus acciones con respecto a 2018. Osea, te diluyen un 17%.
> Año 2020: Vuelve a incrementar un 24% sus acciones. Osea, te vuelven a diluir un 24%
> Año 2021: Vuelve a incrementar un 11% y pico sus acciones. Osea, otra vez te diluyen un 11%.
> 
> ...





FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Año 2019: Incrementa un 17% sus acciones con respecto a 2018. Osea, te diluyen un 17%.
> Año 2020: Vuelve a incrementar un 24% sus acciones. Osea, te vuelven a diluir un 24%
> Año 2021: Vuelve a incrementar un 11% y pico sus acciones. Osea, otra vez te diluyen un 11%.
> 
> ...



Yo uso una app que analiza bastante y no me salió nada de eso.Deberé mirarlas manualmente a partir de ahora.Fallo de novato...si es asi cuando reboten las vendo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ago 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Yo uso una app que analiza bastante y no me salió nada de eso.Deberé mirarlas manualmente a partir de ahora.Fallo de novato...si es asi cuando reboten las vendo



Yo tengo una "app" que se llama "investor relations". Te la voy a enseñar porque es chulísima de la muerte:



https://investor-relations.medicalpropertiestrust.com/financial-information/sec-filings



De ahí te vas al 10-k (por ejemplo el anual, sacado de Marzo del 2022). Sacas el PDF, buscas "shares outstanding" y verás toda la información que necesitas, literalmente de los documentos que la propia empresa ha proporcionado a los chicos del SEC. No solo eso, puedes ver deuda, inversiones que han hecho, etc...

Entiendo que es un rollo y muy aburrido, pero ahí tienes datos claros. Y no quiero decir que esa empresa sea mala ni nada de eso, pero mientras no tengan un claro compromiso de no diluir no la toco ni con tus pesetas.


----------



## Octopus (31 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo tengo una "app" que se llama "investor relations". Te la voy a enseñar porque es chulísima de la muerte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias señor!Lo que no entiendo es como permiten que las empresas hagan esos trilerismos (Al menos sin disimular)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ago 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Gracias señor!



A mandar señorita


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo tengo una "app" que se llama "investor relations". Te la voy a enseñar porque es chulísima de la muerte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es totalmente cierto en empresas normales, pero MPW es un REIT, y está obligado a repartir el 90% de sus ganancias en dividendos. Al no poder destinar a crecimiento prácticamente nada, su única forma de expansión es la deuda o la ampliación de capital. Son empresas que van bien para conseguir dividendos y reinvertirlos en otras empresas de más crecimiento, o para conseguir una “pensión” langostera.
Lo importante es que las ampliaciones de capital se destinen a ampliar el portfolio de propiedades, porque si se destinaran a pagar dividendos sería una vulgar estafa ponzi.
A mí me gustan los REITs, son como invertir en ladrillo pero con total liquidez y muchos menos dolores de cabeza.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Eso es totalmente cierto en empresas normales, pero MPW es un REIT, y está obligado a repartir el 90% de sus ganancias en dividendos. Al no poder destinar a crecimiento prácticamente nada, su única forma de expansión es la deuda o la expansión de capital. Son empresas que van bien para conseguir dividendos y reinvertirlos en otras empresas de más crecimiento, o para conseguir una “pensión” langostera.
> Lo importante es que las ampliaciones de capital se destinen a ampliar el portfolio de propiedades, porque si se destinaran a pagar dividendos sería una vulgar estafa ponzi.
> A mí me gustan los REITs, son como invertir en ladrillo pero con total liquidez y muchos menos dolores de cabeza.



Totalmente deacuerdo, pero vuelvo a repetir: Mira a que han destinado esas ampliaciones de capital.


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Totalmente deacuerdo, pero vuelvo a repetir: Mira a que han destinado esas ampliaciones de capital.



No lo acabo de ver, ¿a qué lo han dedicado?


----------



## Octopus (31 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Eso es totalmente cierto en empresas normales, pero MPW es un REIT, y está obligado a repartir el 90% de sus ganancias en dividendos. Al no poder destinar a crecimiento prácticamente nada, su única forma de expansión es la deuda o la expansión de capital. Son empresas que van bien para conseguir dividendos y reinvertirlos en otras empresas de más crecimiento, o para conseguir una “pensión” langostera.
> Lo importante es que las ampliaciones de capital se destinen a ampliar el portfolio de propiedades, porque si se destinaran a pagar dividendos sería una vulgar estafa ponzi.
> A mí me gustan los REITs, son como invertir en ladrillo pero con total liquidez y muchos menos dolores de cabeza.



Tb por el coronatimo igual se han visto obligados a ello temporalmente(ya que llevan solo propiedades sanitarias y las residencias han sido muy castigadas por eso)Pero vamos que si es como dice Feministo lo mirare ahora en un rato y si no mola me salgo y que les peten a los trileros esos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No lo acabo de ver, ¿a qué lo han dedicado?



En los últimos 10 años su gross profit se ha multiplicado por 15, PERO su operating income no ha llegado a multiplicarse por 10. Al mismo tiempo, su deuda se ha multiplicado por mas de 12. Y encima su cash flow no ha llegado a multiplicarse por 8.

Lo que a mi me gustaría ver es (por decir algo) un gross profit multiplicado por 10 y un operating income por 15, con una deuda que se multiplique por 8 y un cash flow que se multiplique al menos por 10. Tirando por lo bajo.

Y eso mirando los números por encima.

Luego te metes a mirar la junta de culata y...https://medicalpropertiestrust.com/timeline/

Leyendo entre líneas solo veo un mastodonte que crece a través de deuda, pero no a través de optimización de sus propiedades.

Es que no la veo eficiente, ¿o me estoy perdiendo algo?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ago 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Gracias señor!Lo que no entiendo es como permiten que las empresas hagan esos trilerismos (Al menos sin disimular)



No es trilerismo si te dicen te puedes invertir pero ellos lo gestionan como el culo.

Ahí estas tú que debes decidir si crees que merece la pena o no.

Y OJO, incluso una empresa chunga tiene valor. Y una empresa puede pegar un giro de 180 grados, pero a mi los riesgos como que no...


----------



## ueee3 (31 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> La cuestión no es si el metaverso va a triunfar o no, sino que al "mercado" le gusta que haya burbujas para ganar dinero fácil. Luego se desinflan si la cosa no fructifica, pero que les quiten lo bailao, digo lo ganado. ¿Hay alguna cosa que pueda ser usada para producir la próxima burbuja bursátil, ahora que las criptos se han despeñado? Pues el metaverso es un claro candidato.



Ojo que en el metaverso no sólo está META, hay otras empresas pugnando por él.


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En los últimos 10 años su gross profit se ha multiplicado por 15, PERO su operating income no ha llegado a multiplicarse por 10. Al mismo tiempo, su deuda se ha multiplicado por mas de 12. Y encima su cash flow no ha llegado a multiplicarse por 8.
> 
> Lo que a mi me gustaría ver es (por decir algo) un gross profit multiplicado por 10 y un operating income por 15, con una deuda que se multiplique por 8 y un cash flow que se multiplique al menos por 10. Tirando por lo bajo.
> 
> ...



Pues sí, tiene pinta de que la directiva ya no es capaz de encontrar negocios buenos y se lanza a los regulares. Si esa evolución no cambia, podría acabar como Telefónica, aunque en EEUU y siendo un REIT, es poco probable. Habrá que seguir la evolución de sus cuentas.


----------



## qbit (31 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ojo que en el metaverso no sólo está META, hay otras empresas pugnando por él.



Por eso digo. No querrás que hagan una burbuja con una sola empresa. Que no digo que el metaverso no vaya a fructificar, pero como mínimo, puede ser una burbuja que se desinfle, y aunque no se desinfle y se convierta en realidad, pasará lo de siempre, que harán un oligopolio, en el que puede haber empresas de antes (o no), y la mayoría de empresas de esa nueva actividad desaparecerán.


----------



## qbit (31 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Eso es totalmente cierto en empresas normales, pero MPW es un REIT, y está obligado a repartir el 90% de sus ganancias en dividendos. Al no poder destinar a crecimiento prácticamente nada, su única forma de expansión es la deuda o la ampliación de capital. Son empresas que van bien para conseguir dividendos y reinvertirlos en otras empresas de más crecimiento, o para conseguir una “pensión” langostera.
> Lo importante es que las ampliaciones de capital se destinen a ampliar el portfolio de propiedades, porque si se destinaran a pagar dividendos sería una vulgar estafa ponzi.
> A mí me gustan los REITs, son como invertir en ladrillo pero con total liquidez y muchos menos dolores de cabeza.



Ah sí. ¿Recomiendas alguno para entrar ahora?

Hablando de REITs, ayer encontré esto. No doy abasto a leer cosas:



http://library.lol/main/CA57E859B5FEBD088A5D9E174C1B132F


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pues sí, tiene pinta de que la directiva ya no es capaz de encontrar negocios buenos y se lanza a los regulares. Si esa evolución no cambia, podría acabar como Telefónica, aunque en EEUU y siendo un REIT, es poco probable. Habrá que seguir la evolución de sus cuentas.



Para hacer esas cosas es mejor que con sus arrendamientos liquiden deudas y vayan pagando al accionista en lugar de embarcarse en más aventuras.


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ah sí. ¿Recomiendas alguno para entrar ahora?
> 
> Hablando de REITs, ayer encontré esto. No doy abasto a leer cosas:
> 
> ...



Los últimos que compré fueron Simon Property Group (SPG) y uno financiero con bastante más riesgo que se llama Starwood Property Trust (STWD), y mantengo desde hace bastantes años Omega Healthcare Investors, Inc. (OHI) y National Retail Properties, Inc. (NNN)
También compré uno chicharrillo con el que me encapriché, que compra barcos de carga y los alquila: Global Ship Lease, Inc. (GSL), tiene mucho riesgo y es muy pequeño y volátil, pero me gustó su negocio.


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Para hacer esas cosas es mejor que con sus arrendamientos liquiden deudas y vayan pagando al accionista en lugar de embarcarse en más aventuras.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ago 2022)

Yo estaba mirando un chicharro que reparte un 11% y parece que no lo está haciendo mal con la que está cayendo.

Necessity Retail REIT, ticket RTL, no es un masdotonte como SIMON, pero al ser pequeño igual se manejan mejor.


----------



## Octopus (31 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Los últimos que compré fueron Simon Property Group (SPG) y uno financiero con bastante más riesgo que se llama Starwood Property Trust (STWD), y mantengo desde hace bastantes años Omega Healthcare Investors, Inc. (OHI) y National Retail Properties, Inc. (NNN)
> También compré uno chicharrillo con el que me encapriché, que compra barcos de carga y los alquila: Global Ship Lease, Inc. (GSL), tiene mucho riesgo y es muy pequeño y volátil, pero me gustó su negocio.



NHI y OHI las llevaba y las solte con buenas plusvis esperando guanazo este invierno para volver a entrarle a precios de primera compra


----------



## XXavier (31 Ago 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Tb por el coronatimo igual se han visto obligados a ello temporalmente(ya que llevan solo propiedades sanitarias y las residencias han sido muy castigadas por eso)Pero vamos que si es como dice Feministo lo mirare ahora en un rato y si no mola me salgo y que les peten a los trileros esos



Llevan pagando dividendo ya unos años:


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ago 2022)

Hablando de REITs, pongo un poco de información de los REITs de Estados Unidos.






A ver por números cuales os gustan más.


----------



## XXavier (31 Ago 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Me mola y la llevo.Siempre se necesitan hospitales y Geriátricos.Con las
> ponzoñas todavía me gusta mas.No tendrá problemas en conseguir nuevos clientes y estoy deseando que baje more y more,ya que le entre hace menos de un mes



En Wall Street Journal tienen una opinión bastante buena:


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo estaba mirando un chicharro que reparte un 11% y parece que no lo está haciendo mal con la que está cayendo.
> 
> Necessity Retail REIT, ticket RTL, no es un masdotonte como SIMON, pero al ser pequeño igual se manejan mejor.



Es bastante “joven” (2018) y pequeño, y por lo que veo en Yahoo Finance pierde dinero. A simple vista no lo pillaría, buscaría alguno más consolidado y con mejores resultados,


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Ago 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> En Wall Street Journal tienen una opinión bastante buena:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175313



A mí no me disgusta, de hecho tengo algunas acciones de él, pero voy a mirar un poco lo que ha dicho @FeministoDeIzquierdas, porque me hecho entrar dudas. Lleva desde 2005 y ha superado las dos crisis con relativa tranquilidad.
Yo los REITs los veo como empresas simplemente dividenderas, de las que no se puede esperar un gran crecimiento.


----------



## Mocap (31 Ago 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> En Wall Street Journal tienen una opinión bastante buena:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175313



Pues yo me fío más del análisis de @FeministoDeIzquierdas que de los ratings de la peña esa de Wall Street


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Ago 2022)

Mocap dijo:


> Pues yo me fío más del análisis de @FeministoDeIzquierdas que de los ratings de la peña esa de Wall Street



Sí, se los curra mucho. Y de los análisis de la prensa económica te puedes fiar tirando a muy poco, o no se los miran, o los hacen por análisis técnico o directamente los publican ”por encargo”.


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Hablando de REITs, pongo un poco de información de los REITs de Estados Unidos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175307
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175308
> ...



Muy buena lista, ¿de dónde la has sacado?
Parece algo antigua, porque New Residential Investments (NRZ) cambió de nombre y de ticker hace unos meses, ahora se llama Rithm Capital Corp. (RITM)


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Muy buena lista, ¿de dónde la has sacado?
> Parece algo antigua, porque New Residential Investments (NRZ) cambió de nombre y de ticker hace unos meses, ahora se llama Rithm Capital Corp. (RITM)



No se si lo saque de un artículo de seeking Alpha, no recuerdo, creo que estaba buscando información de MPW y me salió eso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Ago 2022)

Mocap dijo:


> Pues yo me fío más del análisis de @FeministoDeIzquierdas que de los ratings de la peña esa de Wall Street





Gonzalor dijo:


> Sí, se los curra mucho. Y de los análisis de la prensa económica te puedes fiar tirando a muy poco, o no se los miran, o los hacen por análisis técnico o directamente los publican ”por encargo”.



Cabrones, que no es lo que creeis, que es que se me ha metido algo en el ojo.


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cabrones, que no es lo que creeis, que es que se me ha metido algo en el ojo.



Eso, mariconadas las justas


----------



## Miwo (31 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En los últimos 10 años su gross profit se ha multiplicado por 15, PERO su operating income no ha llegado a multiplicarse por 10. Al mismo tiempo, su deuda se ha multiplicado por mas de 12. Y encima su cash flow no ha llegado a multiplicarse por 8.
> 
> Lo que a mi me gustaría ver es (por decir algo) un gross profit multiplicado por 10 y un operating income por 15, con una deuda que se multiplique por 8 y un cash flow que se multiplique al menos por 10. Tirando por lo bajo.
> 
> ...



Para REITS, en vez de cifras de income, profit, etc. se suele usar como guía de cómo marchan las operaciones el FFO (funds from operations), otra métrica que es más adecuada por las muchas particularidades de estas empresas. Y para tener en cuenta si la dilución por emisión de acciones me está haciendo pupa, lo suyo es mirar el FFO por acción. En el caso de MPW, resulta que el FFO por acción ha aumentado en los últimos 5 años. Tengo menos proporción de la tarta, pero la tarta es más grande y además da más dinero en proporción a su nuevo tamaño.

Dicho esto: parece que la deuda ha aumentado cosas mala, y por las circunstancias del sector hay problemas (sus clientes están bien jodidos a raíz del Covid, falta de personal, subidas de salarios...).

Así que, cosas buenas y malas para evaluar y pensárselo. Para mí pesa bastante que creo que: el sector debería tener vientos de cola fuertes a largo plazo, y que los problemas actuales son coyunturales.

Esta página está muy bien para echar un ojo rápido a REITS:








Medical Properties Trust, MPW


We acquire and develop healthcare facilities and lease the facilities to healthcare operating companies under long-term net leases, which require the tenant to bear most of the costs associated with the property. We also make mortgage loans to healthcare operators collateralized by their real...




alreits.com


----------



## javac (31 Ago 2022)

Alguien sabe qué le pasa a HPQ?

Está cayendo cosa mala






HPQ - HP Inc. Stock Price and Quote


HPQ - HP Inc. - Stock screener for investors and traders, financial visualizations.




finviz.com


----------



## edmondrth (31 Ago 2022)

Miwo dijo:


> Para REITS, en vez de cifras de income, profit, etc. se suele usar como guía de cómo marchan las operaciones el FFO (funds from operations), otra métrica que es más adecuada por las muchas particularidades de estas empresas. Y para tener en cuenta si la dilución por emisión de acciones me está haciendo pupa, lo suyo es mirar el FFO por acción. En el caso de MPW, resulta que el FFO por acción ha aumentado en los últimos 5 años. Tengo menos proporción de la tarta, pero la tarta es más grande y además da más dinero en proporción a su nuevo tamaño.
> 
> Dicho esto: parece que la deuda ha aumentado cosas mala, y por las circunstancias del sector hay problemas (sus clientes están bien jodidos a raíz del Covid, falta de personal, subidas de salarios...).
> 
> ...



Gracias. Me guardo la página para trastear.


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Ago 2022)

Miwo dijo:


> Para REITS, en vez de cifras de income, profit, etc. se suele usar como guía de cómo marchan las operaciones el FFO (funds from operations), otra métrica que es más adecuada por las muchas particularidades de estas empresas. Y para tener en cuenta si la dilución por emisión de acciones me está haciendo pupa, lo suyo es mirar el FFO por acción. En el caso de MPW, resulta que el FFO por acción ha aumentado en los últimos 5 años. Tengo menos proporción de la tarta, pero la tarta es más grande y además da más dinero en proporción a su nuevo tamaño.
> 
> Dicho esto: parece que la deuda ha aumentado cosas mala, y por las circunstancias del sector hay problemas (sus clientes están bien jodidos a raíz del Covid, falta de personal, subidas de salarios...).
> 
> ...



Muy interesante la página, gracias.


----------



## Naga2x (1 Sep 2022)

Y GSK? está pegándosela fuerte, puede ser buena opción (en mi caso para ampliar).


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Sep 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Y GSK? está pegándosela fuerte, puede ser buena opción (en mi caso para ampliar).



¿GSK no está metida en un follón de spin-offs o cosas así?


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Sep 2022)

Miwo dijo:


> Para REITS, en vez de cifras de income, profit, etc. se suele usar como guía de cómo marchan las operaciones el FFO (funds from operations), otra métrica que es más adecuada por las muchas particularidades de estas empresas. Y para tener en cuenta si la dilución por emisión de acciones me está haciendo pupa, lo suyo es mirar el FFO por acción. En el caso de MPW, resulta que el FFO por acción ha aumentado en los últimos 5 años. Tengo menos proporción de la tarta, pero la tarta es más grande y además da más dinero en proporción a su nuevo tamaño.
> 
> Dicho esto: parece que la deuda ha aumentado cosas mala, y por las circunstancias del sector hay problemas (sus clientes están bien jodidos a raíz del Covid, falta de personal, subidas de salarios...).
> 
> ...




Al precio que cotiza debería descontar muchos problemas, si el problema es coyuntural comprar a precios de la caída del COVID puede ser interesante.


----------



## Naga2x (1 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿GSK no está metida en un follón de spin-offs o cosas así?



La Spinoff que yo sepa ya se ha hecho (Haleon). La cosa es que después del spinoff, ha caído algo más de un 20%.


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Sep 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> La Spinoff que yo sepa ya se ha hecho (Haleon). La cosa es que después del spinoff, ha caído algo más de un 20%.



Cierto, y por lo que veo ambas se la están pegando bastante, pero no las sigo mucho.


----------



## Naga2x (1 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Cierto, y por lo que veo ambas se la están pegando bastante, pero no las sigo mucho.



Por lo que vi, es por una medicina que están en temas legales. La cosa es que está ya a precio de COVID, que cayó al mismo valor. Cuando hicieron la spinoff, hicieron un contra-split raro y subieron, pero ahora está pegándosela de nuevo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Sep 2022)

*TURKCELL PAGA DIVIDENDOS Y CIERRA AGOSTO A HOSTIAS*

No todo van a ser alegrias y empresas subiditas en mi cartera. Turkcell se nos cae un 20% por la inflación desbocada en Turquía, y teniendo en cuenta esa pérdida nos entregan un neto real (para mi cartera) del 2.23% (cuando su dividendo bruto es mas de un 10%, claro esta).

Y ésto es solo el principio de las malas noticias. El mes de Agosto se cierra solamente pasando los objetivos de Julio. Osea, que vamos un mes por detrás. Podemos darle la vuelta a la tortilla y decir que, asumiendo que trato de duplicar mis dividendos, tampoco debería quejarme, pero los objetivos personales son los objetivos personales y de momento voy un mes por detrás.

Septiembre tampoco va a empezar demasiado bien. Intel también paga dividendos y también está a tomar por culo, pero dejo esto para otra entrada.


----------



## Uspgon (1 Sep 2022)

Muy buenas, aunque nunca escribo en este foro lo sigo desde hace tiempo (mucho ). Este hilo en concreto me gusta mucho ya que comparto el estilo de inversión.

En cuanto a GSK también me parece atractiva.
Por si no se hubiera comentado en el hilo, sus últimas caídas de deben a problemas con un medicamento que comercializa: Zantac. Se han presentado demandas porque puede estar relacionado con algún tipo de cáncer. Este problema también afecta a la francesa Sanofi.

Statement: Zantac (ranitidine) U.S. litigation | GSK

Buenos, un saludo y os sigo leyendo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Sep 2022)

*INTEL, JAPAN TOBACCO ABREN SEPTIEMBRE CON SENTIMIENTOS ENCONTRADOS*

Intel, empresa fundada por el malo de Doom, va como el culo con una caida en cartera de casi un -20% (si, como los turcos, que parece que se han puesto deacuerdo en joderme). El caso es que acusando esta baja y tras pasar por caja me deja unos dividendos netos de unos miseros 2.11% (ya que aqui tampoco incluyo mi última ampliación de acciones).

Pero para aliviarme el dolor llega Japan Tobacco, empresa fundada por el empresario Mr. To Fumao, que con una preciosa revalorización de un 12.60% nos entrega unos alegres dividendos netos de un 5.35%.

Con estas ayudas ya vamos por el buen camino para cubrir Agosto, pero Septiembre no es un mes de sorpresas dividenderas...bueno, alguna si que al parecer nos puede dar Norsk Hydro, pero os lo contaré cuando ocurra.


----------



## kurwo (2 Sep 2022)

Feministo, la depreciación del euro como la tratas? Estás mirando ahora sólo empresas europedas o te fijas los objetivos de entrada en euros? Con un -15% en un año no es un tema baladí


----------



## katabatic1 (2 Sep 2022)

Una noticia publicada el 1 de septiembre relativa a los bloqueos de exportación de procesadores de USA a China.
En la noticia hablan sobre todo de NVIDIA y cuando citan a Intel es para mencionar un comunicado de la empresa comentando que no les afectan estas restricciones. 
Mala noticia para mis acciones Intel.
Enlace:









Chip Exports to China at Risk on New US Rules, Sparking Selloff


The latest US effort to restrict chip exports to China from Nvidia Corp. and Advanced Micro Devices Inc. sparked concern that escalating government actions could cut off some of the semiconductor industry’s biggest companies from the largest market for their products.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Sep 2022)

¿Cómo veis DOW Inc. del sector químico? Es una de las tres empresas en que se dividió la antigua DowDupont y ha caído mucho últimamente. Tiene buen dividendo y un payout bastante bajo, pero no controlo ese sector.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Sep 2022)

Se que es un pecado por pertenecer al IBEX, pero merece echar un vistazo a ACS, muy barata, paga casi un 9% de dividendo a estos precios y se está convirtiendo en una empresa "puente de peaje" del tipo que hablaba Buffet ideales para combatir la inflación, su orientación al negocio de las autovías de peaje me parece un acierto. Acaban de darle una concesión de una autopista en Texas. También se está centrando en renovables.

Creo que es muy interesante, lejos de la mediocridad del Ibex.


----------



## Mocap (4 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Se que es un pecado por pertenecer al IBEX, pero merece echar un vistazo a ACS, muy barata, paga casi un 9% de dividendo a estos precios y se está convirtiendo en una empresa "puente de peaje" del tipo que hablaba Buffet ideales para combatir la inflación, su orientación al negocio de las autovías de peaje me parece un acierto. Acaban de darle una concesión de una autopista en Texas. También se está centrando en renovables.
> 
> Creo que es muy interesante, lejos de la mediocridad del Ibex.



Yo cogí, cagándola un poco, un paquete de ACS en febrero 2020, a 26€ con algo (ahora está a 22,6€), y le saco ahora mismo un 3% de ganancia por la reinversión de dividendos.
En precovid andaba por los 30€... Espero que acabaré sacándole algo más de beneficio, cierto , da buenos dividendos.
De haber estado en el foro en aquellos días hubiera preguntado por aquí a ver


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Se que es un pecado por pertenecer al IBEX, pero...



Hostia lo que ha dicho...

Creo que eres un pecador que necesita salvación, Hermano Daniel Parlakistan...


Cuando quieras quedamos para lo de las hostias.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Sep 2022)

Mocap dijo:


> Yo cogí, cagándola un poco, un paquete de ACS en febrero 2020, a 26€ con algo (ahora está a 22,6€), y le saco ahora mismo un 3% de ganancia por la reinversión de dividendos.
> En precovid andaba por los 30€... Espero que acabaré sacándole algo más de beneficio, cierto , da buenos dividendos.
> De haber estado en el foro en aquellos días hubiera preguntado por aquí a ver



Yo pillé dos o tres paquetes en pleno covid, sobre los 15€, y luego fui ampliando en los dividendos. Me parece una buena empresa, de las pocas interesantes del IBEX. Me gusta porque tiene una parte cíclica pero también un respaldo estable en gestión de infraestructuras. Lo único que me asusta es la evolución de la empresa cuando se retire Florentino.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo pillé dos o tres paquetes en pleno covid, sobre los 15€, y luego fui ampliando en los dividendos. Me parece una buena empresa, de las pocas interesantes del IBEX. Me gusta porque tiene una parte cíclica pero también un respaldo estable en gestión de infraestructuras. Lo único que me asusta es la evolución de la empresa cuando se retire Florentino.



Vaya precio más bueno, excelente la compra. 

Si, parece que Florentino trata de que sea una empresa menos cíclica y está tratando de que sea un negocio menos complejo, porque más que una empresa parece un holding de varias, ahora ha vendido parte de su división de servicios industriales y está aumentando el tema autovías. Yo pienso lo mismo de Florentino, es un gran gestor y no debe ser fácil sustituirle, pero de momento lo que hay es una empresa saneada, que paga bien al accionista y que sigue adquiriendo más empresas.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Sep 2022)

Otra que tengo en el radar es Kraft Heinz, paga un 4% de dividendo, al igual que Unilever, y si os fijáis en su cotización no se ha resentido nada en este mercado bajista, desde que tuvo la gran caída que tuvo lo ha estado haciendo bastante bien. Qué Buffet la lleve es una garantía de que allí hayan cambiado las cosas, Buffet no va a volver a permitir una mala gestión allí.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Otra que tengo en el radar es Kraft Heinz, paga un 4% de dividendo, al igual que Unilever, y si os fijáis en su cotización no se ha resentido nada en este mercado bajista, desde que tuvo la gran caída que tuvo lo ha estado haciendo bastante bien. Qué Buffet la lleve es una garantía de que allí hayan cambiado las cosas, Buffet no va a volver a permitir una mala gestión allí.



Yo con esa la cagué, porque compré antes de que saneara el balance eliminando miles de millones que tenía contabilizados con “activos intangibles”, después fui promediando a la baja y ahora la tengo en verde gracias a los dividendos, pero sigo pensando que es una buena empresa.
Unilever compré algunas más el viernes, porque también me parece muy buena.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> Feministo, la depreciación del euro como la tratas? Estás mirando ahora sólo empresas europedas o te fijas los objetivos de entrada en euros? Con un -15% en un año no es un tema baladí



La depreciación del Euro se me antoja interesante para hacer un poco de Forex., pero para mi cartera de dividendos "no me importa" en el sentido de que no hay nada que pueda hacer.

Mi cartera la forman unas 50 empresas, y trato de que 1/3 sean Europedas, 1/3 americanas , y 1/3 asiáticas. En éstos momentos las americanas lo estan haciendo bastante mejor dividenderilmente y representan un 41% de mi cartera, pero imagino que mas adelante el péndulo volverá al otro sitio como siempre lo ha hecho.

Mis objetivos de entrada los suelo fijar en euros en la mayoría de los casos pero solo porque así me los presenta mi broker.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

katabatic1 dijo:


> Una noticia publicada el 1 de septiembre relativa a los bloqueos de exportación de procesadores de USA a China.
> En la noticia hablan sobre todo de NVIDIA y cuando citan a Intel es para mencionar un comunicado de la empresa comentando que no les afectan estas restricciones.
> Mala noticia para mis acciones Intel.
> Enlace:
> ...



Muy al contrario: Grandes noticias.

Nvidia (no en mi cartera), TSMC (en cartera) e Intel (en cartera) son grandes empresas con mucho cash que lo van a pasar muy mal. Osea, te van a proporcionar oportunidades ÚNICAS E IRREPETIBLES EN AÑOS para entrar en ellas. Warren Buffett no recomienda hacer market timing, y no tampoco, así que ahora es un buen momento para ir montando posiciones en estas empresas.

Yo, a título personal, tengo la intención de hacerme con un 10% de intel en mi cartera de aqui a finales de año, así que cada vez que veo una buena hostia aprovecho para meterles paquete tras paquete. Ésto sería imposible si estuviéramos en un mercado de buenas noticias donde Intel tuviera una valuación del doble al que esta.

A partir de 2024 en adelante mas de uno se dará de golpes contra la pared por desaprovechar la oportunidad, de igual forma que lo hicieran en 2020, de igual forma que lo hicieron al no comprar empresas de transporte de gas en 2021, de igual forma que lo hicieron cuando la crisis inmobiliaria del 2008 al estallar la burbuja.

Ahora a ver si sabes la respuesta a la siguientes preguntas: ¿Quién esperó AÑOS hasta que estalló la burbuja del 2008 y luego compró vivienda? ¿Quién montó una cartera entera exactamente cuando reventó el mercado con el coronavirus, explicándolo pormenorizadamente en el foto? ¿Quién compró empresas de distribución de gas cuando empezó a calentarse lo de Ucrania?

*El inversor a largo plazo y por dividendos (como Warren Buffett) no invierte tras entender una situación por una noticia, sino que invierte mirando dos pasos delante de esa misma noticia. Aqui no se trata de las malas noticias de los microchips de ahora, sino lo que pasará con esas mismas empresas cuatro años mas tarde.

Si crees que Intel irá a la bancarrota en cuatro años no inviertas en ella. Si crees que Intel, que esta montando fábricas para 2024, saldrá adelante victoriosa, ahora es el momento para invertir en ella.*


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2022)

Alemania acuerda un tercer paquete de ayudas por valor de 65.000 millones de euros

Vaya, en Alemania también pegan rejonazos a las eléctricas, resulta que no solo el ibex está expuesto a riesgos de políticos populistas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Alemania acuerda un tercer paquete de ayudas por valor de 65.000 millones de euros
> 
> Vaya, en Alemania también pegan rejonazos a las eléctricas, resulta que no solo el ibex está expuesto a riesgos de políticos populistas.



Leamos entre líneas: "...para que ciudadanos y empresas puedan hacer frente al aumento de los precios de la energía y a la inflación..."

...y empresas
...y empresas
...y empresas


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Leamos entre líneas: "...para que ciudadanos y empresas puedan hacer frente al aumento de los precios de la energía y a la inflación..."
> 
> ...y empresas
> ...y empresas
> ...y empresas



Ya, pero resulta que, según el gobierno alemán, a los accionistas de uniper, que se han comido toda la hostia del gas, que les den, porque el mercado tiene riesgos, y a los de rwe, que se han beneficiado de esos riesgos, les doy yo, porque qué es eso de beneficiarse de algo que cae del cielo. Del cielo solo pueden caer cascotes, si cae maná, es del estado.

Y eso, que es una acusación muy habitual, y muy justificada contra el IBEX, también pasa en el DAX, con mucha más frecuencia de la que queremos ver por aquí.

Que a veces nos ciscamos, con razón, en los políticos españoles, y por ende, en las empresas, españolas, y se nos olvida, o no queremos ver, que por ahí afuera no son _tan _diferentes.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (5 Sep 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas que opinas de esto?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ya, pero resulta que, según el gobierno alemán, a los accionistas de uniper, que se han comido toda la hostia del gas, que les den, porque el mercado tiene riesgos, y a los de rwe, que se han beneficiado de esos riesgos, les doy yo, porque qué es eso de beneficiarse de algo que cae del cielo. Del cielo solo pueden caer cascotes, si cae maná, es del estado.
> 
> Y eso, que es una acusación muy habitual, y muy justificada contra el IBEX, también pasa en el DAX, con mucha más frecuencia de la que queremos ver por aquí.
> 
> Que a veces nos ciscamos, con razón, en los políticos españoles, y por ende, en las empresas, españolas, y se nos olvida, o no queremos ver, que por ahí afuera no son _tan _diferentes.



Sin discutir tu argumento, pero siguiendo lo que me interesa (el dinero):

"Casualmente" yo llevo en cartera dos empresas: RWE y una no demasiado conocida empresa Finlandesa llamada Fortum.

Si averiguas a quien pertenece Uniper igual entiendes porque estan beneficiando a la alemana RWE, y no a la "menos alemana" Uniper.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

bubba_zanetti dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas que opinas de esto?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179772



Opino que no es mi rollo. La ETFs a mi fondo de pensiones. Además, éste tipo de cíclicas no me molan demasiado.

Es que no veo el sentido en pagar a intermediarios cuando puedo comprar las empresas, a menos que me proporcione ventajas fiscales.


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sin discutir tu argumento, pero siguiendo lo que me interesa (el dinero):
> 
> "Casualmente" yo llevo en cartera dos empresas: RWE y una no demasiado conocida empresa Finlandesa llamada Fortum.
> 
> Si averiguas a quien pertenece Uniper igual entiendes porque estan beneficiando a la alemana RWE, y no a la "menos alemana" Uniper.



Ojo, a RWE le van a meter el impuesto con el que van a financiar las ayudas. 

Hoy, ante la noticia, RWE cae casi un 4%.

Y uniper me pertenece, en un trocito minúsculo, a mí. De casi 40 por acción a menos de 6. 

A lo que me refería con el mensaje es que el mercado me jode a mí, y me tengo que quedar jodido. 

El mercado te favorece a ti, y el gobierno alemán te jode, para que no quedes favorecido.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ojo, a RWE le van a meter el impuesto con el que van a financiar las ayudas.
> 
> Hoy, ante la noticia, RWE cae casi un 4%.
> 
> ...



Creo que no me has entendido. ¿A qué empresa pertenece una gran parte de Uniper?


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Creo que no me has entendido. ¿A qué empresa pertenece una gran parte de Uniper?



Sí a los finlandeses de hydro norks, o como se escriba. 

Lo que yo quería decirte es que conozco la historia de uniper, porque soy micro accionista de la empresa desde su fundación.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sí a los finlandeses de hydro norks, o como se escriba.
> 
> Lo que yo quería decirte es que conozco la historia de uniper, porque soy micro accionista de la empresa desde su fundación.



Uniper me tentó en su dia para rellenar mis E.ON y RWE, pero tras la correspondiente investigación decidí no meterme y entrar en Fortum, algo que me ha funcionado bien aunque ahora esté todo caido.

Mis RWE siguen casi un +25% y dividendos de 2% y pico que llevo cobrando desde hace años. Ojalá cayeran mucho para meterles mas paquetes. Éste tipo de empresas a mi me molan.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Muy al contrario: Grandes noticias.
> 
> Nvidia (no en mi cartera), TSMC (en cartera) e Intel (en cartera) son grandes empresas con mucho cash que lo van a pasar muy mal. Osea, te van a proporcionar oportunidades ÚNICAS E IRREPETIBLES EN AÑOS para entrar en ellas. Warren Buffett no recomienda hacer market timing, y no tampoco, así que ahora es un buen momento para ir montando posiciones en estas empresas.
> 
> ...



Intel está a PER 6,60 y con una rentabilidad de dividendo de 4,6%. Es una empresa de gran calibre cotizando a precios de una aseguradora del Ibex y pagando dividendos como si de una utility se tratara. Los problemas de Intel son circunstanciales y se dan mucho en este sector que es algo cíclico. Una empresa tecnológica y con ese dividendo no se ve todos los días y creo que puede merecer la pena el riesgo, la están penalizando en exceso por problemas temporales. Ah, y hay que recordar que Intel apenas tiene deuda. 

Lo único que no veo es una formación de vuelta en los precios, a pesar de eso creo que voy a hacer una comprita.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sí a los finlandeses de hydro norks, o como se escriba.
> 
> Lo que yo quería decirte es que conozco la historia de uniper, porque soy micro accionista de la empresa desde su fundación.



Se me olvidaba, no.









All news regarding Fortum and Uniper | Fortum







www.fortum.com





A ver si revisas la historia de Uniper, hombre.


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Se me olvidaba, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Es verdad! 

Sabía que unos meses después de la escisión había comprado la empresa una escandinava que se dedicaba a la energía "sucia" y no le importaba la mala imagen de uniper, pero no recordaba el nombre. De hecho Norsk es noruega, y Fortum es finlandesa. 

De todas formas, a mí lo que me hundió fue no largarme a tiempo de eon, todo esto han sido puñetas añadidas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¡Es verdad!
> 
> Sabía que unos meses después de la escisión había comprado la empresa una escandinava que se dedicaba a la energía "sucia" y no le importaba la mala imagen de uniper, pero no recordaba el nombre. De hecho Norsk es noruega, y Fortum es finlandesa.
> 
> De todas formas, a mí lo que me hundió fue no largarme a tiempo de eon, todo esto han sido puñetas añadidas.



Pues a menos que seas trader yo me quedaría con E.ON. De hecho, la tengo en cartera y a punto de añadirle mas.

Son cíclicas que estan en el ciclo chungo pero siguen dando dividendos.


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues a menos que seas trader yo me quedaría con E.ON. De hecho, la tengo en cartera y a punto de añadirle mas.
> 
> Son cíclicas que estan en el ciclo chungo pero siguen dando dividendos.



Trader yo?

Llevo las eon desde 2011.

Creo que en toda mi vida he vendido voluntariamente dos o tres acciones, y las BME que me arrancaron de las manos como el rifle a Charlton Heston.

Tengo todavía acciones que heredé en 1980...

Mas que trader, soy diógenes de las acciones...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Trader yo?
> 
> Llevo las eon desde 2011.
> 
> ...



Jajaja entonces eres el puto amo. Me como mi owned.

Pues llevarás cobrados tus buenos dividendos aunque la acción haya bajado.

Yo pienso que tiene recorrido de subida, la verdad.


----------



## The Hellion (5 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Jajaja entonces eres el puto amo. Me como mi owned.
> 
> Pues llevarás cobrados tus buenos dividendos aunque la acción haya bajado.
> 
> Yo pienso que tiene recorrido de subida, la verdad.



No, ningún owned-

Y en cuanto a eon, la verdad es que creo que en el canje de activos y líneas de negocio entre rwe y eon salió ganando rwe, pero creo que eon tiene que subir, siempre y cuando acaben aclarándose de qué quieren hacer, y se dejen de tradear con futuros de energía a lo loco, que es lo que hundió la cotización a partir de 2015 o 16.

Y respecto a lo de holdear a muerte, tengo que empezar a aprender a desprenderme de las acciones cuando cumplen su ciclo. Esa es mi principal asignatura pendiente.


----------



## Rovusthiano (6 Sep 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas ¿Qué te parece Mediatek (TPE:2464)? PER 7.89 y 11,57% de dividendos. El TWD se ha revalorizado un 50% frente al Euro desde 2011. ¿Sabes cómo comprar acciones de Taiwán o Corea? Les tengo echado el ojo a un par de empresas coreanas también, además de Mediatek.


----------



## qbit (6 Sep 2022)

Miwo dijo:


> Esta página está muy bien para echar un ojo rápido a REITS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí recomiendan el libro que encontré el otro día ("Educated REIT Investing"), y otros dos:









Education


A curated list of resources to learn more about REITs.




alreits.com


----------



## entropico (6 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Intel está a PER 6,60 y con una rentabilidad de dividendo de 4,6%. Es una empresa de gran calibre cotizando a precios de una aseguradora del Ibex y pagando dividendos como si de una utility se tratara. Los problemas de Intel son circunstanciales y se dan mucho en este sector que es algo cíclico. Una empresa tecnológica y con ese dividendo no se ve todos los días y creo que puede merecer la pena el riesgo, la están penalizando en exceso por problemas temporales. Ah, y hay que recordar que Intel apenas tiene deuda.
> 
> Lo único que no veo es una formación de vuelta en los precios, a pesar de eso creo que voy a hacer una comprita.



Supongo que esto ya lo habreis evaluado pero...no os da miedo?

En el lado del x86 está AMD comiendole la tostada, frabricando procesadores mas baratos con TSMC.

En el lado de lo que no es x86 siempre ha fracasado. Intento competir con ARM con el procesador Atom, ya olvidado. Y la parte de ARM cada vez le esta comiendo mas tostada en la parte x86:

* Ordenadores de oficina/domesticos de Apple se han pasado de Intel a ARM
* MS esta tonteando con ordenadores de oficina/domesticos ARM
* Amazon, Google, creando y usando sus propios ordenadores empresariales basados ARM
* La filosofia cloud tambien favorece ordenadores de tipo ARM
* En general, cualquiera que le de por montarse su propio procesador, desde los moviles a los servidores, está optando por ARM.
* Tengo la sensacion que es mucho mas sencillo montarte tu propio procesador ARM y que lo fabrique TSMC hoy en dia, a la vista de todas las empresas que lo hacen.


----------



## Invekt (6 Sep 2022)

entropico dijo:


> Supongo que esto ya lo habreis evaluado pero...no os da miedo?
> 
> En el lado del x86 está AMD comiendole la tostada, frabricando procesadores mas baratos con TSMC.
> 
> ...



INTC ♡ RISC-V


----------



## yukito (6 Sep 2022)

Como véis Mapfre??

BPA: 0'241
PER: 6'53
Beta: 1
Volumen: 3'17M
Dividendo: 0'1185 (7'28%)
Acciones: 3.049.267.339
Valor actual: 1'632€

Hay 2 dividendos anual, uno mas jugoso y el otro menos. Se supone que será unos 0,049086 para octubre.

Cuánto invertirías? Son casi 5c. 10000 acciones como qe no, sería muy caro.

Paquetes de 1500 durante un tiempo para el valor dicho anteriormente: eso sería 0'90-1'60


----------



## Veo_dolor (6 Sep 2022)

Una pregunta para Feministo y The Hellion, que han mencionado que tienen e-on y Rwe, ¿realmente tiene sentido comprar este tipo de empresas en Alemania?

Con el estacazo adicional que te mete la hacienda Alemana, puedo entender que se compre acciones de empresas que tengan un pay-out bajo, o que por algún motivo nos resulten interesantes, pero no acabo de verle sentido a comprar utilities en Alemania, cuando las puedes comprar en España y te ahorras ese rejonazo gratuito.

Ya sé que aquí mencionar el Ibex es anatema, pero cualquier comparación de Endesa o Iberdrola o Gas Natural frente a Rwe o e-on en los últimos 10-15 años no deja en muy buen lugar a las alemanas.

Maestro, ilumínenos, queremos de saber.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Sep 2022)

Veo_dolor dijo:


> Una pregunta para Feministo y The Hellion, que han mencionado que tienen e-on y Rwe, ¿realmente tiene sentido comprar este tipo de empresas en Alemania?
> 
> Con el estacazo adicional que te mete la hacienda Alemana, puedo entender que se compre acciones de empresas que tengan un pay-out bajo, o que por algún motivo nos resulten interesantes, pero no acabo de verle sentido a comprar utilities en Alemania, cuando las puedes comprar en España y te ahorras ese rejonazo gratuito.
> 
> ...



Yo no compro empresas alemanas precisamente por el rejonazo de la Hacienda de allí. Parece mentira que seamos un "mercado común"


----------



## Naga2x (6 Sep 2022)

entropico dijo:


> Supongo que esto ya lo habreis evaluado pero...no os da miedo?
> 
> En el lado del x86 está AMD comiendole la tostada, frabricando procesadores mas baratos con TSMC.
> 
> ...



Ahora espera que empiece a haber problemas con China, la fabricación se joda, China joda a TSMC, e Intel tenga las mejores fábricas del mundo que puedan surtir a EEUU y Europa (aparte de otros temas políticos que harán que se incline aún más la balanza). Obviamente tiene su riesgo, pero a mí lo de las fábricas me parece un posible pelotazo.


----------



## javac (6 Sep 2022)

Orden de compra en Intel a 26.50 lanzada. Intel rozando los 30, valoración de deuda A


----------



## Un payaso (6 Sep 2022)

Buenas

La tiro para comentar, que no me suena haber leído nada
Qué opináis de las empresas de transporte marítimo de mercancías? Tipo maersk, hapag lloyd, evergreen.

Per bajo, dividendo alto, y la deuda la tienen cubierta.

Si son cíclicas como dicen, igual sería para tenerlas en cuenta de aquí a medio año

Enviado desde mi RMX3263 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Sep 2022)

Un payaso dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> La tiro para comentar, que no me suena haber leído nada
> Qué opináis de las empresas de transporte marítimo de mercancías? Tipo maersk, hapag lloyd, evergreen.
> ...



En este canal analizan muchas empresas de transporte marítimo:



Han tenido un año excepcional después de la pandemia, pero no te fíes de los números actuales y fíjate en la evolución de sus beneficios. Ahora están cayendo bastante porque los precios del transporte están bajando mucho y los costes han aumentado.
A mí me gusta GSL, que es un REIT naviero: tiene barcos portacontenedores y los alquila.


----------



## edmondrth (6 Sep 2022)

Por técnico, Intel después de hacer un doble techo en 68,64 y romper el soporte de 43,51, la proyección de dicha rotura lo llevaría a precios de 27,72 - 26.

Ahí debería pararse. 

Pero si no se para ahí y cae por debajo de 25,55, la siguiente proyección lo llevaría a la zona de los 12 - 13 dólares.


----------



## TomBolillo (6 Sep 2022)

edmondrth dijo:


> Por técnico, Intel después de hacer un doble techo en 68,64 y romper el soporte de 43,51, la proyección de dicha rotura lo llevaría a precios de 27,72 - 26.
> 
> Ahí debería pararse.
> 
> ...





javac dijo:


> Orden de compra en Intel a 26.50 lanzada. Intel rozando los 30, valoración de deuda A



Aquí otro que la espera pacientemente a esos niveles.


----------



## yukito (7 Sep 2022)

Sobre Intel.

Si no quiero entrar por EEUU (para no cambiar lereles por dolares) , podria comprar acciones de Intel por la bolsa de Milan?
Aunque son IINTC, creo qe no cotizan igual?

En donde estoy viendo el valor no me da algunos datos.



javac dijo:


> Orden de compra en Intel a 26.50 lanzada. Intel rozando los 30, valoración de deuda A



Suerte


----------



## Naga2x (7 Sep 2022)

yukito dijo:


> Sobre Intel.
> 
> Si no quiero entrar por EEUU (para no cambiar lereles por dolares) , podria comprar acciones de Intel por la bolsa de Milan?
> Aunque son IINTC, creo qe no cotizan igual?
> ...



Que yo sepa están en el Xetra ( ETR: INL ).


----------



## nada2 (7 Sep 2022)

yukito dijo:


> Sobre Intel.
> Si no quiero entrar por EEUU (para no cambiar lereles por dolares) , podria comprar acciones de Intel por la bolsa de Milan?
> Aunque son IINTC, creo qe no cotizan igual?
> En donde estoy viendo el valor no me da algunos datos.
> Suerte



Creo que te ahorras las comisiónes del cambio de divisa, pero aparte de eso no afecta en nada.
Intel es en dólares y si baja el euro subirá la acción en euros, aunque en dólares siga igual etc...
También la doble imposición, he leido que es más fácil recuperar de EEUU que de alemania o italia...


----------



## yukito (7 Sep 2022)

nada2 dijo:


> Creo que te ahorras las *comisiónes del cambio de divisa*, pero aparte de eso no afecta en nada.
> Intel es en dólares y si baja el euro subirá la acción en euros, aunque en dólares siga igual etc...
> También la doble imposición, he leido que es más fácil recuperar de EEUU que de alemania o italia...



Eso es lo qe busco, que no te frían a comisiones.

Cuánto suele suponer por el total de lo invertido?


----------



## Naga2x (7 Sep 2022)

yukito dijo:


> Eso es lo qe busco, que no te frían a comisiones.
> 
> Cuánto suele suponer por el total de lo invertido?



Dependerá de tu bróker para la parte de cambio de divisa. Para la imposición, Degiro por ejemplo te da la opción de rellenar el W8Ben de forma fácil, lo que hace que en dividendos tengas una imposición bastante más baja (la mitad creo recordar).

"Al rellenar el modelo W-8BEN el fisco estadounidense reducirá la retención que practica sobre tus dividendos y que por defecto es del 30%, muy superior a la española. Gracias a él sólo te retendrán un 15%."


----------



## yukito (7 Sep 2022)

> "Al rellenar el modelo W-8BEN el fisco estadounidense reducirá la retención que practica sobre tus dividendos y que por defecto es del 30%, muy superior a la española. Gracias a él sólo te retendrán un 15%."



¿Cómo lo rellenas?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Otra que tengo en el radar es Kraft Heinz, paga un 4% de dividendo, al igual que Unilever, y si os fijáis en su cotización no se ha resentido nada en este mercado bajista, desde que tuvo la gran caída que tuvo lo ha estado haciendo bastante bien. *Qué Buffet la lleve es una garantía* de que allí hayan cambiado las cosas, Buffet no va a volver a permitir una mala gestión allí.



Te recomiendo leer éste artículo:









Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway has lost almost $5 billion this year on Kraft Heinz's downturn


Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway has lost almost $5 billion this year on its investment in Kraft Heinz as the packaged food company's stock continues to fall.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te recomiendo leer éste artículo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que hizo caer la acción de manera brutal, ya es algo conocido, el artículo es de 2019. La cuestión es si ahora está mejor gestionada, no creo que siga el mismo CEO.


----------



## Naga2x (7 Sep 2022)

yukito dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo rellenas?



Pues depende del broker, en Degiro me salía una notificación automáticamente para rellenarlo y en IBKR creo que también, pero en otros ni idea.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso es lo que hizo caer la acción de manera brutal, ya es algo conocido, el artículo es de 2019. La cuestión es si ahora está mejor gestionada, no creo que siga el mismo CEO.



¿Osea, que el plan es comprar la acción ahora que ha mejorado, pero no antes cuando iba mal?

Creo que me estoy perdiendo algo retóricamente....


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Osea, que el plan es comprar la acción ahora que ha mejorado, pero no antes cuando iba mal?
> 
> Creo que me estoy perdiendo algo retóricamente....



En precio no ha mejorado tanto, solo hay que ver la gráfica, está muy lejos de sus máximos, pero en tendencia alcista y aguantando muy bien la crisis.


----------



## entropico (7 Sep 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Ahora espera que empiece a haber problemas con China, la fabricación se joda, China joda a TSMC, e Intel tenga las mejores fábricas del mundo que puedan surtir a EEUU y Europa (aparte de otros temas políticos que harán que se incline aún más la balanza). Obviamente tiene su riesgo, pero a mí lo de las fábricas me parece un posible pelotazo.



Si... yo estaba pensando en la misma linea, y creo que por el lado del proteccionismo Intel va a acabar bien. Pero fijate que es una apuesta, no sabemos qué va a pasar.

Si entramos en conflicto con China lo que menos me va a importar es Intel, hay que revisar toda la cartera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> En precio no ha mejorado tanto, solo hay que ver la gráfica, está muy lejos de sus máximos, pero en tendencia alcista y aguantando muy bien la crisis.



¿Sabes por qué Buffett se quejó de ella? Me refiero a fundamentales.
¿Se ha solucionado esa situación? Si/No.

A mi el precio de la acción, o lo que valiera hace nosecuantos meses me es secundario. Lo primario es ver si la empresa esta solucinando o maquillando lo que le ocurre.


----------



## qbit (8 Sep 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Pues depende del broker, en Degiro me salía una notificación automáticamente para rellenarlo y en IBKR creo que también, pero en otros ni idea.



¿Cuáles son las comisiones en Interactive Brokers? Entro en la web de IB, la que tiene el dominio .eu que es la de Europa, para averigüarlo, pero directamente quieren que abra una cuenta en la web. Decidme las comisiones antes, panda de gilip., para saber si me interesa o no abrir la cuenta.


----------



## qbit (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


>



Buen video, y si se quitara los dos panes que creo que lleva en la boca sería cojonudo.


----------



## qbit (8 Sep 2022)

Este también me ha gustado:


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Sep 2022)

FTSE MIB 3x Short EUR
ISIN: IE00B873CW36
WKN: A108U8


----------



## Naga2x (8 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son las comisiones en Interactive Brokers? Entro en la web de IB, la que tiene el dominio .eu que es la de Europa, para averigüarlo, pero directamente quieren que abra una cuenta en la web. Decidme las comisiones antes, panda de gilip., para saber si me interesa o no abrir la cuenta.








Comisiones | Interactive Brokers LLC


Estructuras de comisiones de Interactive Brokers para acciones, opciones, futuros, opciones sobre futuros, SSF, divisas al contado, metales, renta fija y fondos mutuos, así como comisiones de la mesa de contratación.




www.interactivebrokers.com


----------



## qbit (8 Sep 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Comisiones | Interactive Brokers LLC
> 
> 
> Estructuras de comisiones de Interactive Brokers para acciones, opciones, futuros, opciones sobre futuros, SSF, divisas al contado, metales, renta fija y fondos mutuos, así como comisiones de la mesa de contratación.
> ...



Gracias. Ayer en el buscador sólo me salía la web yanqui en inglés y la española .eu. No podía ser que no saliera.


----------



## Octopus (8 Sep 2022)

Día bonito del BCE..llevo casi un x2 de unos parkings que compre hace dos años y en Octubre firmo otros dos con descuentitos por lotes, buenos bonitos y baratitos...Solo falta que guaneen mas los pisitos que creo que en 1-3 años se podrá judiar y seguir viviendo de remeros covilerdos derrochones pagacaseros XD


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Sep 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Día bonito del BCE..llevo casi un x2 de unos parkings que compre hace dos años y en Octubre firmo otros dos con descuentitos por lotes, buenos bonitos y baratitos...Solo falta que guaneen mas los pisitos que creo que en 1-3 años se podrá judiar y seguir viviendo de remeros covilerdos derrochones pagacaseros XD



+1. Esta muy bien diversificar. También tengo yo un par de garajes y apartamentos pero no es éste el hilo para ello sino el de "es un buen momento para comprar". Desde luego, mi quinta vivienda esta ya en ciernes.


----------



## Octopus (8 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> +1. Esta muy bien diversificar. También tengo yo un par de garajes y apartamentos pero no es éste el hilo para ello sino el de "es un buen momento para comprar". Desde luego, mi quinta vivienda esta ya en ciernes.



Yo con estos dos tendría ya 8 mas apartamentos pero quería decir también que Europa se va a poner calentita y abierta de piernas para entrarle en buenas cositas guaneadas como Basf,Mercedes etc jeje mis disculpas señor


----------



## Kalevala (8 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son las comisiones en Interactive Brokers? Entro en la web de IB, la que tiene el dominio .eu que es la de Europa, para averigüarlo, pero directamente quieren que abra una cuenta en la web. Decidme las comisiones antes, panda de gilip., para saber si me interesa o no abrir la cuenta.



USA 1$
Europa 3€

Por lo menos para compras menores de 3000 que es lo que suelo hacer.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Buen video, y si se quitara los dos panes que creo que lleva en la boca sería cojonudo.



Parece un vendedor de melones este tipo más que un inversor, por su aspecto y la forma en la que habla, luego ves los vídeos y da la sensación de que sabe muy bien de lo que está hablando.


----------



## Capablanca (9 Sep 2022)

yukito dijo:


> Como véis Mapfre??
> 
> BPA: 0'241
> PER: 6'53
> ...



yo no la llevo pero me gusta mucho. 
Es una empresa capaz de repercutir los precios en cliente final, de hecho, a mí (bueno a mi empresa) le suben entre un 5% y un 10% el seguro anual. Eso ya es suficiente moat.
Empresa sólida, además el mundo de los seguros privados está aquí para expandirse


----------



## Octopus (9 Sep 2022)

Capablanca dijo:


> yo no la llevo pero me gusta mucho.
> Es una empresa capaz de repercutir los precios en cliente final, de hecho, a mí (bueno a mi empresa) le suben entre un 5% y un 10% el seguro anual. Eso ya es suficiente moat.
> Empresa sólida, además el mundo de los seguros privados está aquí para expandirse



Yo la llevo hace meses y tb AXA.Opino igual son empresas "seguras" valga la redundancia para largo y cargarles si bajan mas jeje


----------



## Kflaas (9 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Buen video, y si se quitara los dos panes que creo que lleva en la boca sería cojonudo.



Hola
No sé si sabes quién es el del vídeo, es Gregorio.
Tiene un foro de inversión a largo plazo por dividendos y la verdad que está muy bien (también tiene varios libros que están muy bien).

Te lo comento, porque es parecido al tipo de inversión que haces, según lo leído por aquí.

A lo mismo, estás registrado en su foro y todo xD

Un saludo


----------



## lucasgrijander (10 Sep 2022)

La pregunta implica simplificar mucho, pero supongo que se puede hacer una estimación:

¿Cuánto habría que invertir hoy para recibir 1000€ de dividendos al mes?

Preguntado a la inversa:

Sí hoy compro 100.000€ en acciones que den dividendos, ¿Cuánto estaría cobrando de media mensual?


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2022)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> La pregunta implica simplificar mucho, pero supongo que se puede hacer una estimación:
> 
> ¿Cuánto habría que invertir hoy para recibir 1000€ de dividendos al mes?
> 
> ...



Depende de las acciones que compres y ten en cuenta que el dividendo puede variar. Si compras 1000 euros de una acción como British American Tobacco que paga un 7%, eso serán 70 euros anuales brutos a los que tendrás que restar el 19% de ese beneficio para Hacienda. Si compras 10k, sacarás 700 euros anuales y si compras 100k, esas acciones te retribuiran 7000 euros al año.


----------



## lucasgrijander (10 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Depende de las acciones que compres y ten en cuenta que el dividendo puede variar. Si compras 1000 euros de una acción como British American Tobacco que paga un 7%, eso serán 70 euros anuales brutos a los que tendrás que restar el 19% de ese beneficio para Hacienda. Si compras 10k, sacarás 700 euros anuales y si compras 100k, esas acciones te retribuiran 7000 euros al año.



Gracias 

Supongo que un 7% de media ya es bastante alto, no?

¿Cuál serían un porcentaje medio razonable, 4%, 5%?


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2022)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> Supongo que un 7% de media ya es bastante alto, no?
> 
> ¿Cuál serían un porcentaje medio razonable, 4%, 5%?



Un 5 es algo normal, más de 10 es raro y puede ser una trampa para atraer accionistas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2022)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> La pregunta implica simplificar mucho, pero supongo que se puede hacer una estimación:
> 
> ¿Cuánto habría que invertir hoy para recibir 1000€ de dividendos al mes?
> 
> ...



@Parlakistan te ha respondido bastante bien, pero para complementar:

El objetivo de mis hilos de inversion por dividendos es el siguiente: A partir de una cartera base, busco empresas que me den de media un 4% de dividendos netos. Para ello, busco tanto empresas que dan un 7%, como empresas que dan un 2%, ya que* los dividendos no siempre estan garantizados*.

Tomemos el ejemplo de Airbus (en cartera). En éstos momentos me esta dando un 1.5% PERO ha llegado a cancelarlos durante la pandemia. Sin embargo, a la larga y según la empresa vaya creciendo ese dividendo irá aumentanto ya que Airbus esta en casi un duopolio.

También tienes empresas que, al tener años extraordinarios, te ofrecen dividendos acojonantes. Éste es el caso de Norsk Hydro (en cartera) que, a pesar de entregar un 2% de media, éste año lo ha hecho tan bien que por tercera vez nos va a dar dividendos, llegando a ser mas de un 10% neto. Norsk Hydro es una *empresa con muchísimos años de trayectoria en un sector con una barrera de entrada muy compleja*.

Yo tengo un par de tabacaleras en cartera: BAT y Japan Tobacco. Pero mi cartera son unas 50 empresas (éste año). Lo que quiero decir es que *yo jamás compraría solo una empresa pues es arriesgado. Tampoco compraría empresas solo porque den altos dividendos, pues hay muchas que lo hacen a través de deuda*, pero detrás de la empresa hay una muy mala gestión y al final esos "dividendos" provienen del valor de la acción que pierde en el tiempo.

Mi consejo es que busques buenas empresas. Pueden ser empresas con dividendos bajos pero que aumentan en el tiempo, o empresas con buenos dividendos (4% o mas) que los lleven dando desde hace años y que esten en un momento bajo no por mala gestión, sino por efectos externos.

Busca buenas empresas baratas que den dividendos desde hace tiempo, ése es mi consejo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2022)

Kflaas dijo:


> Hola
> No sé si sabes quién es el del vídeo, es Gregorio.
> Tiene un foro de inversión a largo plazo por dividendos y la verdad que está muy bien (también tiene varios libros que están muy bien).
> 
> ...



En realidad yo soy Gregorio. Gracias por tus buenas palabras


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2022)

Una cosa a mirar, muchas empresas quizás no pagan mucho dividendo, pero recompran acciones, eso es especialmente útil si el precio de la acción es bajo. Si el precio de la acción es alto y la directiva sigue recomprando, es que cobran bonus por la rendimiento de la acción en bolsa y hay que huir de eso. Por ejemplo, BATs es de las que recompra o ahora mismo bancos españoles.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2022)

*WALLGREENS BOOBS ALLIANCE ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

La empresa dirigida por Bob "Green" Marley y The Cat with Boots no esta en sus mejores momentos. Con unas pérdidas en cartera de casi un -4.5%, tras pagar impuestos y con una ampliación en cartera que aún no se ha materializado acabamos con un dividendo neto que roza el 2% sin tocarlo.

Aún nos queda recorrido para llegar a superar los objetivos de Agosto, y a partir de entonces podemos empezar a llenar Septiembre. Queda claro que o viene un milagro o acabaremos el año con un mes de desfase en cuanto a objetivos.

Yo sigo sin perder la esperanza mirando hacia Noruega, a ver las sorpresas dividenderas que nos vienen de allá.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Una cosa a mirar, muchas empresas quizás no pagan mucho dividendo, pero recompran acciones, eso es especialmente útil si el precio de la acción es bajo. Si el precio de la acción es alto y la directiva sigue recomprando, es que cobran bonus por la rendimiento de la acción en bolsa y hay que huir de eso. Por ejemplo, BATs es de las que recompra o ahora mismo bancos españoles.



Por eso en mi hilo de inversor por dividendos muestro mi neto con respecto a lo que vale la acción en el momento de su compra.

Por ejemplo, si yo compré Norsk Hydro y me entrega un 2% bruto de dividendos PERO la acción se ha revalorizado un 100%, ésto quiere decir que ése 2% es en realidad un 4%. O dicho de otro modo:

- Si yo compro 100 acciones a 1 euro, y éste año me dán un 2%, recibo 2 euros.
- Si el año que viene esas mismas acciones se revalorizan un 100%, ahora las acciones valen 2 euros, así que si me entregan un 2% recibo 4 euros.

Ésto es un evento que me ocurre constantemente, y por ello a pesar de tener muchas empresas que entregan menos de un 4% de dividendos brutos yo en realidad si que llego a esa media. Al mismo tiempo, si la empresa pierde valor esos dividendos también bajan con respecto a mi precio de compra.


----------



## Tio Pepe (10 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Una cosa a mirar, muchas empresas quizás no pagan mucho dividendo, pero recompran acciones, eso es especialmente útil si el precio de la acción es bajo. Si el precio de la acción es alto y la directiva sigue recomprando, es que cobran bonus por la rendimiento de la acción en bolsa y hay que huir de eso. Por ejemplo, BATs es de las que recompra o ahora mismo bancos españoles.



No tiene porque, por ponerte un ejemplo todas las FANGS recompran acciones de forma constante independientemente del valor al que esté la acción. No te niego, que ciertamente uno de los grandes problemas de las recompras es precisamente que el sueldo de los directivos está asociado al comportamiento bursátil y por lo tanto que tengan un interés poco ético de apoyar la recompra de acciones.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En realidad yo soy Gregorio. Gracias por tus buenas palabras



Sino fuera que Gregorio tiene un libro de análisis técnico, incluso podría llegar a sonar creíble.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> No tiene porque, por ponerte un ejemplo todas las FANGS recompran acciones de forma constante independientemente del valor al que esté la acción. No te niego, que ciertamente uno de los grandes problemas de las recompras es precisamente que el sueldo de los directivos está asociado al comportamiento bursátil y por lo tanto que tengan un interés poco ético de apoyar la recompra de acciones.
> 
> 
> Sino fuera que Gregorio tiene un libro de análisis técnico, incluso podría llegar a sonar creíble.



Les sobra el dinero y no son eficientes en invertir en nuevas tecnologías y eligen la vía fácil. Deberían subir el dividendo, pero claro, así no cobran bonus los directivos. En mi opinión no es honesto con el accionista, les sobra para pagar bastante más.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas ¿Qué te parece Mediatek (TPE:2464)? PER 7.89 y 11,57% de dividendos. El TWD se ha revalorizado un 50% frente al Euro desde 2011. ¿Sabes cómo comprar acciones de Taiwán o Corea? Les tengo echado el ojo a un par de empresas coreanas también, además de Mediatek.



Gran empresa pero me preocupa que haya hecho varios gastos extraordinarios aqui y allá. Esos dividendos no los va a poder aguantar, no por algún tiempo, y además no creo que en éste clima de alto interés pueda invertir para crecer mas (al contrario que Intel, por ejemplo, que si que hizo su inversión en las nuevas fábricas antes de que subieran los intereses).

Así que, por el momento, la pondría en la caja de "futuribles" para mirarla de nuevo a finales de año y ver que tal van funcionando con su deuda.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2022)

entropico dijo:


> Supongo que esto ya lo habreis evaluado pero...no os da miedo?
> 
> En el lado del x86 está AMD comiendole la tostada, frabricando procesadores mas baratos con TSMC.
> 
> ...



No, porque tu explicación se basa en un solo producto.

Además, si AMD no le "comiera la tostada", Intel tendría que financiarle, como ya hizo Microsoft cuando rescató a Apple.

Mira los fundamentales de las 3 que me has propuesto a ver cuántas tienen un plan verdadero para después del temporal.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2022)

yukito dijo:


> Como véis Mapfre??
> 
> BPA: 0'241
> PER: 6'53
> ...



No esta mal, pero en primer lugar esos dividendos no se sostienen con el cashflow actual que genera, así que o bien pedirá dinero prestado para pagarlos, o bien los reducirá. Además, las aseguradoras suelen ser las que sufren bastante en entornos inflacionarios (recordemos a AIG).

En éste caso no porque sea española, sino porque no creo que éste sea el momento adecuado, debo decirle que no.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2022)

Veo_dolor dijo:


> Una pregunta para Feministo y The Hellion, que han mencionado que tienen e-on y Rwe, ¿realmente tiene sentido comprar este tipo de empresas en Alemania?
> 
> Con el estacazo adicional que te mete la hacienda Alemana, puedo entender que se compre acciones de empresas que tengan un pay-out bajo, o que por algún motivo nos resulten interesantes, pero no acabo de verle sentido a comprar utilities en Alemania, cuando las puedes comprar en España y te ahorras ese rejonazo gratuito.
> 
> ...



Tengo ámbas, ámbas en positivo, y ámbas dando fantásticos dividendos.

En mi caso éste año tengo residencia en Alemania y desde el 2020, así que no me es problema. Mi problema con las Españolas que mencionas es el siguiente:


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Sino fuera que Gregorio tiene un libro de análisis técnico, incluso podría llegar a sonar creíble.



Osea que tampoco puedo escribir libros, ¿verdad? Esta noche vas a dormir en el sofá, que lo sepas.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Sep 2022)

Kflaas dijo:


> Hola
> No sé si sabes quién es el del vídeo, es Gregorio.
> Tiene un foro de inversión a largo plazo por dividendos y la verdad que está muy bien (también tiene varios libros que están muy bien).
> 
> ...



El foro de Gregorio está muy bien, yo empecé a invertir en acciones gracias a él. Su libro Inversión a largo plazo partiendo de cero me parece muy recomendable, no ganará en Nobel de literatura, pero está muy bien explicado y es ideal para principiantes.
En cuanto a Gregorio, sí, sabe muy bien de lo que habla, para mi gusto es demasiado optimista, pero sus opiniones son muy dignas de tener en cuenta.


----------



## deaconbrodie (10 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Osea que tampoco puedo escribir libros, ¿verdad? Esta noche vas a dormir en el sofá, que lo sepas.



No creo que se refiera a que escribas o no libros, sino a libros de ANALISIS TÉCNICO.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2022)

deaconbrodie dijo:


> No creo que se refiera a que escribas o no libros, sino a libros de ANALISIS TÉCNICO.



El dia que saque al trader que llevo dentro os vais a cagar.

EURUSD 1.25 para Mayo 2024, ea, ahí lo llevais.


----------



## qbit (10 Sep 2022)

Gregorio también ha escrito un libro de opciones y futuros, y otro de cómo crear un partido político. Se ve que se ha tomado en serio lo de diversificar fuentes de ingresos, y/o es que le gusta escribir o halagar su vanidad sacando libros.

l de opciones lo estoy leyendo pero me parece un tema demasiado lioso por las combinaciones de opciones que se pueden hacer así que yo lo habría escrito de otra manera, mucho más rigurosa o cuadriculada y esquematizada, con más gráficos, pero una cosa muy buena que tiene es que explica las relaciones entre estrategias y cómo evolucionan de una a otra, con las ventajas e inconvenientes, y también menciona cuándo puede ser útil para el inversor a largo plazo, como para hacer coberturas.



Parlakistan dijo:


> Una cosa a mirar, muchas empresas quizás no pagan mucho dividendo, pero recompran acciones, eso es especialmente útil si el precio de la acción es bajo. Si el precio de la acción es alto y la directiva sigue recomprando, es que cobran bonus por la rendimiento de la acción en bolsa y hay que huir de eso. Por ejemplo, BATs es de las que recompra o ahora mismo bancos españoles.





Tio Pepe dijo:


> No tiene porque, por ponerte un ejemplo todas las FANGS recompran acciones de forma constante independientemente del valor al que esté la acción. No te niego, que ciertamente uno de los grandes problemas de las recompras es precisamente que el sueldo de los directivos está asociado al comportamiento bursátil y por lo tanto que tengan un interés poco ético de apoyar la recompra de acciones.





Parlakistan dijo:


> Les sobra el dinero y no son eficientes en invertir en nuevas tecnologías y eligen la vía fácil. Deberían subir el dividendo, pero claro, así no cobran bonus los directivos. En mi opinión no es honesto con el accionista, les sobra para pagar bastante más.



Vosotros lo habéis querido. Ahí tenéis otro más:


----------



## qbit (10 Sep 2022)

En este vídeo de Gregorio, no estoy de acuerdo en que la diferencia únicamente sea fiscal, pues al reducir la cantidad de acciones, se reduce la liquidez. Vale que si se trata de una empresa grande no se nota, pero con otras más pequeñas sí podría notarse, con el paso del tiempo. Y hay una diferencia digamos que "ética", pues no me parece bien eso de recomprar acciones. Es una manera artificial de empujar las cotizaciones hacia arriba, enmascarando la marcha real de la empresa en bolsa e impidiendo su comparación con la de otras empresas que no recompren acciones. Y se ha olvidado mencionar lo que habéis mencionado, la motivación en forma de bonus para los directivos para recomprar acciones, que en sí misma también me parece mal, pues una cosa es darles bonus porque la empresa vaya bien, y otra por su evolución en bolsa.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> En este vídeo de Gregorio, no estoy de acuerdo en que la diferencia únicamente sea fiscal, pues al reducir la cantidad de acciones, se reduce la liquidez. Vale que si se trata de una empresa grande no se nota, pero con otras más pequeñas sí podría notarse, con el paso del tiempo. Y hay una diferencia digamos que "ética", pues no me parece bien eso de recomprar acciones. Es una manera artificial de empujar las cotizaciones hacia arriba, enmascarando la marcha real de la empresa en bolsa e impidiendo su comparación con la de otras empresas que no recompren acciones. Y se ha olvidado mencionar lo que habéis mencionado, la motivación en forma de bonus para los directivos para recomprar acciones, que en sí misma también me parece mal, pues una cosa es darles bonus porque la empresa vaya bien, y otra por su evolución en bolsa.



A mí las recompras de acciones me gustan porque es una forma más de retribuir al accionista. Eso sí, tienen que hacerse cuando las acciones están baratas y sin endeudar a la empresa. Prefiero que recompren acciones a que compren mierda a precio de oro, como hizo Telefónica durante años o AT&T al comprar Warner Bros. Las recompras no solo dan estabilidad a la cotización sino que también, al reducir el número de acciones, permiten a empresas maduras aumentar el BPA y el dividendo aunque los beneficios se estanquen.


----------



## Tio Pepe (10 Sep 2022)

deaconbrodie dijo:


> No creo que se refiera a que escribas o no libros, sino a libros de ANALISIS TÉCNICO.



Exactamente. El libro al que me refiero es éste:






Me chirría algo para que sea de Feministo. El suyo sería algo así:



No me lo he currado mucho, pero espero que el esfuerzo me libre de dormir en el sofá.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Sep 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Exactamente. El libro al que me refiero es éste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, Gregorio siempre dice que la inversión a largo plazo se debe basar solo en el análisis fundamental, pero el técnico se puede usar para afinar un poco el precio de compra.
Tiene otro sobre opciones, que tengo a medio leer, pero no me acaban de convencer esos instrumentos.


----------



## javac (10 Sep 2022)

Yo lei hace años un libro sobre opciones a largo plazo, leaps, a 12 y 18 meses, que me encantó.
Era como generar ingresos premiums vendiendo puts de acciones que se tengan en cartera.
Genial el libro


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Sep 2022)

javac dijo:


> Yo lei hace años un libro sobre opciones a largo plazo, leaps, a 12 y 18 meses, que me encantó.
> Era como generar ingresos premiums vendiendo puts de acciones que se tengan en cartera.
> Genial el libro



¿Recuerdas el nombre?


----------



## javac (10 Sep 2022)

Using-Options-Buy-Stocks, d eisen


----------



## Kflaas (10 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En realidad yo soy Gregorio. Gracias por tus buenas palabras



Pues cuando empecé a leer tú primer hilo de los dividendos, pensé joder, si este dice/hace/recomcenda casi lo mismo que Gregorio. Parece que se haya empapado del foro entero de Gregorio xD


----------



## Siruhano (12 Sep 2022)

Si fueses Gregorio… echarías tb pestes del ibex35 y bolsa española en tus vídeos y de hecho la mayoría de empresas que se recomiendan en los vídeos De Gregorio para comprar son del mismo ibex. @FeministoDeIzquierdas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Sep 2022)

Siruhano dijo:


> Si fueses Gregorio… echarías tb pestes del ibex35 y bolsa española en tus vídeos y de hecho la mayoría de empresas que se recomiendan en los vídeos De Gregorio para comprar son del mismo ibex. @FeministoDeIzquierdas



Es que es mi identidad secreta. En mis videos solo hablo del Ibex35 para despistaros.

PS: La foto de la izquierda es de cuando yo tenía pelo.


----------



## Mocap (12 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El dia que saque al trader que llevo dentro os vais a cagar.
> 
> EURUSD 1.25 para Mayo 2024, ea, ahí lo llevais.



Perdón la pregunta , pero eso es que 1'25€ = 1 $ o por contra 1€=1,25$ ?


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (12 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es que es mi identidad secreta. En mis videos solo hablo del Ibex35 para despistaros.
> 
> PS: La foto de la izquierda es de cuando yo tenía pelo.



Ese es el Juli


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Sep 2022)

Mocap dijo:


> Perdón la pregunta , pero eso es que 1'25€ = 1 $ o por contra 1€=1,25$ ?



NO SOY DE FOREX, así que ésto es 100% offtopic, pero mi expectación para 2024 es: 1 EURO = 1.25 DÓLARES.

Repito: Offtopic, no es mi rollo.


----------



## yukito (15 Sep 2022)

Pues ya está!!
Ebro Foods, 4 dividendos,el último ya fue en septiembre y queda otro en diciembre. Su cash flow. Su actividad de explotación un truño !


Período terminado:30.06.202231.12.202130.09.202130.06.2021Período:0 Meses12 Meses0 Meses0 MesesFlujos de efectivo de las actividades de explotación17,48-22,85Flujos de efectivo de las actividades de inversión609,71128,37Flujos de efectivo de las actividades de financiación-315,3724,77Variación neta del efectivo y equivalentes328,75139,01


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Sep 2022)

Estoy poniendo ojitos a ATT y Verizon, dividendos del 6,5 y 6% respectivamente y PER 6. Están entrando en zonas de soporte histórico, a largo me parece negocios muy predecibles.


----------



## yukito (16 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Estoy poniendo ojitos a ATT y Verizon, dividendos del 6,5 y 6% respectivamente y PER 6. Están entrando en zonas de soporte histórico, a largo me parece negocios muy predecibles.



Verizon no tengo datos sobre su cash-flow en Xetra aunque en NY si que lo veo. Tiene 4 llamadas al dividendo, no está mal. Pero está metido en invertir o algo, por que la variacion neta del efectivo y equivalente (VNEE) es negativo (-929 MM, está invertiendo en infrastructuras) Esta en 41€ por Xetra

ATT está mucho mejor respecto a la VNEE, tiene hoy un volumen de 18MM, joer si se mueve!, cada tres meses te da dividendos. 17332MM de VNEE!!! Genial! Yo iría por esta, pero no me fio por el cambio de moneda. (Mas gastos )


----------



## Nationwww (16 Sep 2022)

Google me ha pagado en cash mis Mandiant con un +20%...directo a comprar INTC...


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Sep 2022)

Intel está a ya a PER 6 y con un 5% de yield. Muy atractiva para una empresa sin deuda, habrá que ver si se convierte en la protegida de la administración usana.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Sep 2022)

Kflaas dijo:


> Pues cuando empecé a leer tú primer hilo de los dividendos, pensé joder, si este dice/hace/recomcenda casi lo mismo que Gregorio. Parece que se haya empapado del foro entero de Gregorio xD



Hablando en serio, ni sabía quien es ese tio hasta que empezásteis a poner videos de él, entre otras cosas porque por mucho que lo intento no puedo encontrar empresas del Ibex35 en las que meterme.

Y las hay buenas pero no llegan al nivel que necesito.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Sep 2022)

*IBM ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

La empresa fundada por Ignacio "el trampacuentas", Benancia "bragas rotas", y Manuel "Er Manu", sigue dándolo todo. Llevan desde Marzo del 2021 subiendo su dividendo en cada trimestre, pasado de 1.35 euros/acción de entonces a los 1.61 que es lo que me han entregado ahora. No solo eso, lleva casi un 55% de revalorización en cartera.

Ésta vez sus dividendos son de casi un 5% de beneficio neto anualizado (NETO, señores), pasando con facilidad mi requerimiento del 4% y prometiendo mas alegrías futuras.

Sin embargo, estamos en malos tiempos, e IBM no se salva. Éste mes llevan perdidos un 5% en el mercado de valores, pero como inversor de dividendos me importa una puta mierda porque no tengo intención de venderla. De hecho, ojalá perdiera ese 55% y mas para poder comprar mas acciones.

A ver si hay un escándalo viogen o algo así y me las vuelve a poner a tiro.


----------



## Octopus (21 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *IBM ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> La empresa fundada por Ignacio "el trampacuentas", Benancia "bragas rotas", y Manuel "Er Manu", sigue dándolo todo. Llevan desde Marzo del 2021 subiendo su dividendo en cada trimestre, pasado de 1.35 euros/acción de entonces a los 1.61 que es lo que me han entregado ahora. No solo eso, lleva casi un 55% de revalorización en cartera.
> 
> ...



Señor ya tienes Petrobras a 12 pavetes por si te interesa darle amor del bueno jejje


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Sep 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Señor ya tienes Petrobras a 12 pavetes por si te interesa darle amor del bueno jejje



Empieza a ponerse bien, pero me he leido los 10k y todavía necesito esperar al menos a finales de año para observarla un pelín mas. Hay nubarrones y una posible caida anual del 25% en 2023 y 2024, además de los efectos de la inflación en la propia población brasileña.


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Depende de las acciones que compres y ten en cuenta que el dividendo puede variar. Si compras 1000 euros de una acción como British American Tobacco que paga un 7%, eso serán 70 euros anuales brutos a los que tendrás que restar el 19% de ese beneficio para Hacienda. Si compras 10k, sacarás 700 euros anuales y si compras 100k, esas acciones te retribuiran 7000 euros al año.



No le veo la punta a cobrar dividendos teniendo un MSCI world por ejemplo y luego 'autoaplicandote' la regla del 4% en una jurisdicción más amigable con los rendimientos de capital. Me he leído varios libros de construir carteras dividenderas....pero no me atrae, tener todo ese dinero ahí 'parao' (técnicamente no lo está ya lo sé, es una forma de hablar)..me recuerda al comentario de paginas atrás (creo) que un forero decia de meterle 400k a Antena3 con un 8% de dividendo...para sacar 30.000eu míseros, para eso me voy los sábados de reponedor 8h a un supermercado (otra vez, es una forma de hablar).

Ppfff....para mi....hay que tener muuucho dinero para tirar de cartera dividendera. Pudiendo hacer LO MISMO con una cartera de acciones que no dán dividendo y compensandolo con una fiscalidad más favorable y una regla del 4% llevada con esmero y disciplina.

Si ya sé, no tengo ni puta idea


----------



## katabatic1 (21 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> También quiero ampliarla pero tiene que caer mas todavía para que me merezca la pena.
> 
> Buenas empresas a precios bajos. Es el sueño del inversor por dividendos.



La cita es sobre la empresa Philips (PHIA)

Ha estado por debajo de diecisiete ¿qué precios consideráis atractivos?
He visto que mínimos históricos entre doce y trece euros. Eso sí desconozco las razones operativas de la empresa que la llevasen a esa cotización.


----------



## Capablanca (25 Sep 2022)

Hola compañeros, 
Como veis a3m? Parece que me estoy perdiendo algo porque no me cuadra un dividendo de 17% con una deuda más o menos controlada, demasiado bonito para ser verdad..


----------



## herodes2 (25 Sep 2022)

Capablanca dijo:


> Hola compañeros,
> Como veis a3m? Parece que me estoy perdiendo algo porque no me cuadra un dividendo de 17% con una deuda más o menos controlada, demasiado bonito para ser verdad..



Pregunta a Janus que la tiene estudiada al dedillo.






Atresmedia


Esa rentabilidad por dividendo es atractiva, pero no si por el camino la acción se ha desplomado. Está al -78% desde los picos del 2015. Pues yo no veo que crezca en ingresos, lleva estancado en sus ingresos desde hace media década. Es más, lo único que crece claramente son las subvenciones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## XXavier (25 Sep 2022)

Capablanca dijo:


> Hola compañeros,
> Como veis a3m? Parece que me estoy perdiendo algo porque no me cuadra un dividendo de 17% con una deuda más o menos controlada, demasiado bonito para ser verdad..



Tienen un problema legal, de esos que se arreglan con dinero. Mucho dinero, en este caso...









3M Has a Massive Lawsuit Problem


3M is facing nearly 290,000 lawsuits being brought on by veterans who blame their hearing problems on earplugs the company’s Aearo Technologies developed, according to a report from the IndyStar.




www.mddionline.com


----------



## finkbrau (25 Sep 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Tienen un problema legal, de esos que se arreglan con dinero. Mucho dinero, en este caso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que se refiere a a3m no a 3m


----------



## Capablanca (25 Sep 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Tienen un problema legal, de esos que se arreglan con dinero. Mucho dinero, en este caso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como dice el compañero me refería a Atresmedia, gracias por la info de 3m


----------



## julioff79 (26 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Empieza a ponerse bien, pero me he leido los 10k y todavía necesito esperar al menos a finales de año para observarla un pelín mas. Hay nubarrones y una posible caida anual del 25% en 2023 y 2024, además de los efectos de la inflación en la propia población brasileña.



Veo que cotiza en varios mercados, en tu opinio en cual seria mas interesante/menos costoso comprar?


----------



## Octopus (26 Sep 2022)

Esta me parece interesante:INTRUM JUSTITIA. Empresa sueca de gestión de cobros de deudas y de crédito.Reparte buen dividendo y ahora mismo esta regalada en mininos anuales.Tiene un poco de deuda pero deberían de crecer bastante sus
ingresos por la crisis que viene y esta muy infravalorada en el precio de la acción.Como la veis?Obviamente yo no pienso entrar en nada mas ahora al menos hasta el año que viene...


----------



## XXavier (27 Sep 2022)

Me gustaría leer comentarios y opiniones. Se me ha ocurrido invertir en acciones de las siguientes empresas:

IBM (Div 5,4%)
Rockwell Automation (Div. 2,08%)
ABB (Div 2,09%)
Devon (Div 8,45%)
Intel (Div. 5,4%)

Los dividendos de ABB y Rockwell son bastante bajos, pero están en sectores que creo interesantes. 

Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## rascachapas (27 Sep 2022)

Que tal PM? ha bajado de 90 y las tabacaleras se comportan bien en recesión.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Sep 2022)

*CHINA MOBILE ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS BROTALES*

Vaya pollón que se gastan los chinitos. Ojo al dato: Una empresa que, desde 2020, ha sido excluida del mercado usano, luego devuelta a los dos o tres meses, luego puesta en cuarentena, y otra vez de vuelta al ruedo (yo la compro en Hong Kong así que me da igual). Una empresa que lleva mas de un 40% de subida en mitad de la crisis que estamos experimentando, y encima se sacan la polla y nos entregan unos dividendos netos anualizados de un 8.80% (vaya casualidad, siendo el 8 el número chino de la suerte).

A dia de hoy China Mobile es la ganadora dividendera de éste año. Es, por el momento, la que mas dividendos nos ha entregado, así que encantadísimo con ella.

Septiembre se acerca a su fin. A ver si podemos cerrar pasando la barrera de Agosto por lo menos...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Sep 2022)

*EX-DIVIDENDOS PARA OCTUBRE 2022*

Como me sugirió un compañero, trataré de ir poniendo todos los meses una lista de las fechas en las que las empresas de mi cartera hacen el ex-dividend date.

Ésta fecha no significa cuando pagan, sino cuando tienes que tener acciones con ellos para recibir el pago. Dependiendo de la empresa el pago es un par de dias, semanas, o meses despues, pero en general suelen pagar rápido.

04.10 Cisco (huele a polla de viejo desde aqui)
06.10 Telenor (lo estan pasando mal)
06.10 Verizon (la gente no se fia pero a mi me mola)
06.10 Bristol-Myers (empresón y favorita de buffett)
13.10 Abbvie (otro empresón que la esta liando parda, y para bien)
25.10 Clorox (buen moat y bien de precio)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Sep 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Esta me parece interesante:INTRUM JUSTITIA. Empresa sueca de gestión de cobros de deudas y de crédito.Reparte buen dividendo y ahora mismo esta regalada en mininos anuales.Tiene un poco de deuda pero deberían de crecer bastante sus
> ingresos por la crisis que viene y esta muy infravalorada en el precio de la acción.Como la veis?Obviamente yo no pienso entrar en nada mas ahora al menos hasta el año que viene...



*COJONUDA. VAYA PERLA.*

Muchísimas gracias. Ni me había fijado pero desde luego esta muy muy bien. Merece la pena estudiarla con mas detalle pero por lo que he visto apunta muy buenas maneras.

A ver si tengo tiempo este fin de semana para leerme sus 10k. Me interesa saber exáctamente en que paises opera y su grado de exposición (sobre todo deuda a largo plazo), pero mirando por encima se me antoja perfecta para mi portfolio.

Muchas gracias, tio, de corazón.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Sep 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Que tal PM? ha bajado de 90 y las tabacaleras se comportan bien en recesión.



No esta mal, pero yo ya estoy demasiado expuesto en Tabaco. Tengo BATs a +22% (que me da dividendos en forma de acciones) y Japan Topacco a +11%.

Si no tuviera ninguna quizás empezaría por Japan Muypacco o Escandinavian tobacco, combinándolas con PM o BATs.

Pero vamos, que a largo plazo no te vas a equivocar con éstas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Sep 2022)

julioff79 dijo:


> Veo que cotiza en varios mercados, en tu opinio en cual seria mas interesante/menos costoso comprar?



Depende exclusívamente de donde tengas tu residencia fiscal, y de las comisiones de tu broker. Hay brokers que cobran mas en unos mercados que en otros, y según donde vivas puedes hacerte con mejores o peores prevendas.

En cualquier caso mi regla general es:
1. Si puedo, compro en su pais de origen (para ahorrarme problemas geopolíticos)
2. Si no puedo comprarlas en su pais de origen, compro donde tengan mas volumen o movimiento (generalmente USA).
3. También miro el cambio de divisa. Ahora mismo el dolar esta fuerte, PERO por cojones ésto va a cambiar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Sep 2022)

Capablanca dijo:


> Como dice el compañero me refería a Atresmedia, gracias por la info de 3m



Yo trato de evitar el Ibex pero debo reconocer que Atresmedia lo esta haciendo muy bien, sobre todo en temas de Price-to Earnings. Dicho ésto, el año pasado ganaron un 77% mas que el anterior, lo cual infla su valor de mercado (aunque éste haya caido).

Mi consejo: Si me pones un cuchillo en el cuello para que la compre yo me esperaría al Tsunami que tumba a todo el mercado y la pillaría sobre los 2 euros, pero por encima de eso no me arriesgo porque veo incertidumbre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Sep 2022)

katabatic1 dijo:


> La cita es sobre la empresa Philips (PHIA)
> 
> Ha estado por debajo de diecisiete ¿qué precios consideráis atractivos?
> He visto que mínimos históricos entre doce y trece euros. Eso sí desconozco las razones operativas de la empresa que la llevasen a esa cotización.



Philips me ha matado. Entré demasiado pronto y la tengo a -40%. Afortunadamente es solo un 1.65% de mi portfolio.

Yo creo que se recuperará con el tiempo porque tienen un buen moat en temas médicos, pero es una opinión muy subjetiva. Personalmente yo volvería a meterme. De hecho, ampliaría si no fuera por la brutal cantidad de empresas a buen precio que tenemos en el mercado.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Sep 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Señor ya tienes Petrobras a 12 pavetes por si te interesa darle amor del bueno jejje



Esta mal por un motivo claro que no se ve bien en sus balances, y es el envejecimiento de su maquinaria y también de sus explotaciones.

Entraría si no hubiera copado ya mi porción de riesgo, así que tengo que pasar por el momento.


----------



## julioff79 (29 Sep 2022)

Como veis ING? Por la subida de tipos, en teoria tendria que irle bien a los bancos, Ahora mismo casi esta en un 15% de rentabilidad por dividendo, aparte que fiscalmente para los residentes en España no hay merma.
No digo para entrarle ahora, pero en 2/3 meses.


----------



## max power (29 Sep 2022)

julioff79 dijo:


> Como veis ING? Por la subida de tipos, en teoria tendria que irle bien a los bancos, Ahora mismo casi esta en un 15% de rentabilidad por dividendo, aparte que fiscalmente para los residentes en España no hay merma.
> No digo para entrarle ahora, pero en 2/3 meses.



Desde la barra del bar


La inflación galopante hace que ganen mas dinero pero devaluado. Y si suben mucho los tipos la mora se disparará.

No lo veo.


----------



## Capablanca (29 Sep 2022)

julioff79 dijo:


> Como veis ING? Por la subida de tipos, en teoria tendria que irle bien a los bancos, Ahora mismo casi esta en un 15% de rentabilidad por dividendo, aparte que fiscalmente para los residentes en España no hay merma.
> No digo para entrarle ahora, pero en 2/3 meses.



En teoría como tú bien dices, sin embargo el problema que veo yo es si están o no están cubiertos frente a los impagos que van a venir en 6 meses… En 2008 no lo estaban, y creo que ahora tampoco.
Los tipos están subiendo y los bancos bajando…


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Sep 2022)

julioff79 dijo:


> Como veis ING? Por la subida de tipos, en teoria tendria que irle bien a los bancos, Ahora mismo casi esta en un 15% de rentabilidad por dividendo, aparte que fiscalmente para los residentes en España no hay merma.
> No digo para entrarle ahora, pero en 2/3 meses.



Mi problema con ING es bien sencillo, y es que soy ingeniero.

A mi dame una empresa que haga condones. Puedo analizar el consumo de condones, los mercados, la producción, y su futuro. Pero cuando me das una "metaempresa" (osea, una empresa que genera valor a través del valor que generan las empresas o personas a quienes les prestan dinero) pues me pierdo ya que si hay algo intervenido en éste mundo es el dinero en sí.

Por eso yo soy mucho de aseguradoras (Ping An está en minimos históricos, y es un empresón, por ejemplo), pero no tanto de bancos. De hecho, no tengo ninguno en cartera. No sabría decirte si ING va a salir adelante, o va a ser partida en pedazos, o nunca mas podrán salir adelante y cancelarán para siempre sus dividendos.

Así que, como no sé, no me meto.


----------



## XXavier (29 Sep 2022)

Esto les interesará a los que hayan invertido –como yo mismo– en Polymetal...









Half-year report for the six month ended 30 June 2022


“Polymetal continued to maintain operational stability in 1H 2022 despite operating in a persistently challenging external environment. Significant disruption in traditional supply chains and sales...




www.polymetalinternational.com


----------



## Capablanca (30 Sep 2022)

Por si alguien más (sabemos que @FeministoDeIzquierdas compra un paquetito todos los meses) pensando en entrar o ampliar en ENAGAS, hoy por debajo de 16. Para mi es un chollete


----------



## Siruhano (30 Sep 2022)

Capablanca dijo:


> Por si alguien más (sabemos que @FeministoDeIzquierdas compra un paquetito todos los meses) pensando en entrar o ampliar en ENAGAS, hoy por debajo de 16. Para mi es un chollete



Hola.
yo hace dos semanas le metí 1500€ a 17,81€.
Tiene que bajar más. Éntrale pero no con todo.

ACS igual.


----------



## Siruhano (30 Sep 2022)

Siruhano dijo:


> Hola.
> yo hace dos semanas le metí 1500€ a 17,81€.
> Tiene que bajar más. Éntrale pero no con todo.
> 
> ACS igual.



A ACS le metí 1500€ igual que enagas****.
Está barata a estos precios.


----------



## Siruhano (30 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *EX-DIVIDENDOS PARA OCTUBRE 2022*
> 
> Como me sugirió un compañero, trataré de ir poniendo todos los meses una lista de las fechas en las que las empresas de mi cartera hacen el ex-dividend date.
> 
> ...



Bristol myers lo bueno que tiene es que vende en su mayoría medicación crónica ( cancer, anticoagulantes, medicación anti reumática, antibióticos…) que son bastante caros y utilizados mundialmente.


----------



## javac (30 Sep 2022)

Enagas, de red eléctrica, y endesa, es la que peor veo en fundamentales


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Sep 2022)

Siruhano dijo:


> A ACS le metí 1500€ igual que enagas****.
> Está barata a estos precios.



ACS ni se ha inmutado con la que está cayendo. Muy bien desempeño y un dividendo de los gordos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ACS ni se ha inmutado con la que está cayendo. Muy bien desempeño y un dividendo de los gordos.



MUCHO CUIDADO AHÍ. Si no se ha inmutado puede ser porque aún no han sacado los resultados o...


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Sep 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> MUCHO CUIDADO AHÍ. Si no se ha inmutado puede ser porque aún no han sacado los resultados o...



En Florentino we trust.


----------



## Octopus (1 Oct 2022)

Siruhano dijo:


> Hola.
> yo hace dos semanas le metí 1500€ a 17,81€.
> Tiene que bajar más. Éntrale pero no con todo.
> 
> ACS igual.



ACS SI me
gusta pero necesito que baje mucho mas..tito Floren manda siempre Xd(y mas despues fe salir a la luz sus audios a nivel
personal XD)


----------



## max power (1 Oct 2022)

Siruhano dijo:


> Bristol myers lo bueno que tiene es que vende en su mayoría medicación crónica ( cancer, anticoagulantes, medicación anti reumática, antibióticos…) que son bastante caros y utilizados mundialmente.



Segun SimplyWallStreet esta habiendo insider selling en Bristol Myers en los ultimos 12 meses, aunque en ese tiempo la accion ha subido 19%.


----------



## Capablanca (1 Oct 2022)

Buenas, 
como sé que hay mucho Sapero por aquí, dejo esta noticia para que aguantemos la acción aún por debajo de 80








Google will stop using Oracle's finance software and adopt SAP instead


Google plans to migrate its internal financial software from Oracle to SAP in the coming weeks.




www-cnbc-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Oct 2022)

Capablanca dijo:


> Buenas,
> como sé que hay mucho Sapero por aquí, dejo esta noticia para que aguantemos la acción aún por debajo de 80
> 
> 
> ...



¿Preguntan por mi? Yo tengo SAP y compro mas a partir de 80 euros.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Oct 2022)

max power dijo:


> Segun SimplyWallStreet esta habiendo insider selling en Bristol Myers en los ultimos 12 meses, aunque en ese tiempo la accion ha subido 19%.



*Cuidado aqui.*

Yo me andaría con mucho cuidado con dos cosas:
1. Simplywall.st
2. La interpretación del insider trading.

Y me explico:

1. Simplywall.st.
Esa web no la miro ni con tus ojos, porque es una automatización sin interpretación de los datos. Sacan las mismas conclusiones (automáticas) tanto si evaluan un REIT como una de infraestructuras como una tecnológica.

Te recomiendo y mucho mirar diréctamente las webs de las propias empresas en las que estés interesado. Mas trabajo, pero mucha mejor recompensa. Y además gratis.

2. Insider trading.



https://www.nasdaq.com/market-activity/insiders/caforio-giovanni-866707



El señor Giovanni ha estado vendiendo muchas acciones de BMY pero...¿por qué? Analizemos su historial con la empresa:
- En octubre del 2021 le REGALAN 21k de acciones. Tiene algo mas de 600k. Obviamente esto es parte de su compensación económica. En ése mismo dia vende mas de 100k y acaba con mas de 400k. Cualquiera que (como yo) haya recibido acciones de la empresa como compensación sabrá que una de las cosas que haces es vender una parte si quieres o necesitas dinero.
- A partir de ahí, Don Giovanni se dedica a vender paquetes de 25k, 30k, etc...lo hace cada varios meses, lo cual deja claro que no es que sepa algo que no sabemos nosotros, sino que es una costumbre suya.

Ahora veamos la actividad de alguien que es DIRECTOR, y no "OFICIALES" de la empresa:



https://www.nasdaq.com/market-activity/insiders/haller-julia-a-977606



La buena de Julia no ha vendido una acción de BMY en su puta vida.

*Consejo de amigo: Hay que analizar y no dejarse llevar por la cabecera de una noticia.*


----------



## julioff79 (2 Oct 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Empieza a ponerse bien, pero me he leido los 10k y todavía necesito esperar al menos a finales de año para observarla un pelín mas. Hay nubarrones y una posible caida anual del 25% en 2023 y 2024, además de los efectos de la inflación en la propia población brasileña.



Referente a petroleras de sudamerica, que os parece la colombiana Ecopetrol?
No se con el nuevo gobierno como ira la politica hacia este tipo de empresas...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Oct 2022)

julioff79 dijo:


> Referente a petroleras de sudamerica, que os parece la colombiana Ecopetrol?
> No se con el nuevo gobierno como ira la politica hacia este tipo de empresas...



Muchísima deuda y un gobierno muy inestable.

No me metería.


----------



## katabatic1 (2 Oct 2022)

Feminizto. Gracias pro compartir la web https://www.nasdaq.com/market-activity/quotes/insider-activity. No la conocía.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Oct 2022)

*HP ABRE OCTUBRE Y CIERRA SU AÑO DE DIVIDENDOS*

Haca Paca ha sido tocada por la crisis. En Septiembre perdió casi un 4% pero desde luego esta en muchísimo mejor forma que otras. Seguimos con mas de un 12% de revalorización y unos dividendos netos de un 3.16%. Tal y como estan las cosas me doy con un canto en los dientes.

A nivel de competición aún no he alcanzado los objetivos de Septiembre, así que llevamos mas de un mes de retraso. MUY MAL. Sin embargo, tenemos un par de "Eastern eggs" pendientes que espero nos puedan ayudar.

Seguiremos informando.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Oct 2022)

*NORSK HYDRO ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS EXTRAORDINARIOS Y REVIENTA MI CARTERA (PARA BIEN)*

Empresón, señores, EM-PRE-SÓN.

Norsk Hydro aprobó recientemente una pequeña paga extraordinaria para sus inversores. En neto han sido un 2.79%, nada especial, pero cuando analizamos su trayectoria nos damos cuenta de la pedazo de empresa que es.

Fue una de mis primeras acquisiciones de mi nueva cartera 2020, y en éstos dos años me han entregado casi un 20% de dividendos NETOS, osea, un 10% anual. Ésto de por si sería un espectáculo si no fuera porque, a dia de hoy, la noruega lleva un 147% de subida.

En otras palabras: Si hoy vendo Norsk Hydro me devuelven mi inversión original + un 147% de beneficio (casi 2.5 veces lo que invertí) + ese 10% anual que me ido llevando calentito.

Norsk Hydro tiene un PER de 5.00, y el año pasado registró mas de un 100% de beneficios. Ésto dudo que lo vuelvan a repetir, y de hecho me espero caidas, pero desde luego se va a quedar en mi cartera por méritos propios.

Y hablando de mi cartera, la inyección de Norsk Hydro hace que por fin alcancemos los objetivos...de Agosto. Seguimos con algo menos de un mes de retraso, pero al menos ya es "menos de un mes". Me permito recordarles que los objetivos para 2022 eran duplicar los dividendos obtenidos en 2021, así que desde fuera cualquiera diría que estoy de puta madre, pero los objetivos son los objetivos y estan ahí para ser cumplidos.

La lucha continua y a Octubre aún le quedan 3 semanas.


----------



## qbit (10 Oct 2022)

hemingway dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo ve usted? ¿Qué importancia le da al precio de la acción en una estrategia enfocada al largo plazo?



Mi opinión es que el precio es importantísimo. Está claro que o se compra demasiado pronto o demasiado tarde porque no somos adivinos, pero hay que procurar no comprar caro. Un precio adecuado influye en poder comprar más acciones con el mismo dinero, mayor rentabilidad dividendera así como en el potencial de revalorización.

Se coge una hoja de cálculo y se hacen pruebas hasta que te convenzas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Mi opinión es que el precio es importantísimo. Está claro que o se compra demasiado pronto o demasiado tarde porque no somos adivinos, pero *hay que procurar no comprar caro*. Un *precio adecuado* influye en poder comprar más acciones con el mismo dinero, mayor rentabilidad dividendera así como en el potencial de revalorización.
> 
> Se coge una hoja de cálculo y se hacen pruebas hasta que te convenzas.



Sin acritud (espero que no sea necesario mencionarlo):

1. ¿Cómo se "procura" no comprar caro?
2. Cuando Amazon estaba a 400 dolares estaba en el momento mas caro de su historia. Sin embargo, ha llegado a valer mas de 1000 (antes del split). Cuando estaba a 400 dólares estaba BARATÍSIMA, pero al mismo tiempo estaba en el momento mas caro de su historia, ¿cómo podíamos determina que era un "precio adecuado"?


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Oct 2022)

paquIBEX manda ehhh.

no es grande el mundo 

todo al ibex


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Oct 2022)

*SMITH & WESSON, VICI, ENTREGAN DIVIDENDOS*

Una buena y una mala.

Smith & Wesson lleva un -28% en cartera, un hostión de padre y muy señor mio. Sin embargo, mantienen sus dividendos que aumentaron en Julio y nos entregan un neto (ajustado al hostión) de un 2.66%. Malos tiempos para las balas.

Sin embargo, viene Vici y nos arregla el piso. Con un +30% de revalorización, vuelven una vez mas a aumentarnos los dividendos, y los llevan aumentando cada trimestre desde que las compré. En éste caso obtenemos un comodísimo 4.92% neto anualizado. Nada mal.

Seguimos tratando de completar Septiembre, así que seguimos tratando de recuperar terreno. A ver lo que nos depara el resto del mes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Oct 2022)

*MONDELEZ **ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Los de los dulces se pasan la recesión por la puntita, al menos de momento.

Éste año llevan casi un 13% de subida, pero es que desde que las tengo en cartera voy por encima del +33%.

Sus dividendos van en aumento desde el 2018 (antes de comprarlas yo) y en éste su último dividendo me entregan un neto de casi un 2.70%. No es para tirar cohetes, pero éste tipo de defensivas funcionan muy bien en éstos tiempos.

No me la voy a quitar de encima de momento, no.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Oct 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *MONDELEZ **ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> Los de los dulces se pasan la recesión por la puntita, al menos de momento.
> 
> ...



Hasta hiciste un vídeo en su día...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Oct 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Hasta hiciste un vídeo en su día...



Por fin alguien que me cree.


----------



## kurwo (14 Oct 2022)

No le has metido un mordisco ya a TROW? Quizás vienen meses jodidos, a ver qué dicen en la presentación de resultados, pero el precio es bastante bueno y el dividendo alto para una empresa aristócrata del dividendo!


----------



## Nationwww (15 Oct 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> No le has metido un mordisco ya a TROW? Quizás vienen meses jodidos, a ver qué dicen en la presentación de resultados, pero el precio es bastante bueno y el dividendo alto para una empresa aristócrata del dividendo!



Esta la tengo yo en el radar...junto con Amundi.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Oct 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> No le has metido un mordisco ya a TROW? Quizás vienen meses jodidos, a ver qué dicen en la presentación de resultados, pero el precio es bastante bueno y el dividendo alto para una empresa aristócrata del dividendo!





Nationwww dijo:


> Esta la tengo yo en el radar...junto con Amundi.



TRow me encanta, y creo que ya la mencioné en su dia.

El problema que le veo es que creo que aún no ha tocado fondo. Su capitalización en bolsa ha caido bastante: 





T Rowe Price - 33 Year Stock Price History | TROW


Historical daily share price chart and data for T Rowe Price since 1989 adjusted for splits. The latest closing stock price for T Rowe Price as of December 19, 2022 is <strong>109.53</strong>. <ul style='margin-top:10px;'> <li>The all-time high T Rowe Price stock closing price was...




www.macrotrends.net





El cashflow te lo muestra mas clarito:





T Rowe Price Cash Flow Statement 2009-2022 | TROW


Ten years of annual cash flow statements for T Rowe Price (TROW). The cash flow statement is a summary of the cash inflows and outflows for a business over a given period of time. The cash flows are grouped into three main categories: cash flow from operations, cash flow from investing and...




www.macrotrends.net





Podemos ver que el cash from operations casi se duplica entre el 2019 y 2021, pero no me suena a que sea orgánico (teneis que mirar sus 10k para saber que ha pasado).

En mi opinión aún debe caer mas ya que me suena a que van a empezar a vender cosas a precio de saldo, osea, perdiéndole dinero, lo cual hará que su stock caiga mas. También he visto bastante insider trading.

Merece un estudio pormenorizado antes de entrar, pero quizás se ponga a tiro sobre finales de año.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Oct 2022)

*TSMC, TELENOR, NOS MATAN PERO NOS DAN DIVIDENDOS*

Mi portfolio dividenderil ha ido bastante bien. Estoy en verde que es algo que pocos pueden decir, y además ni tan siquiera incluyo dividendos obtenidos, pero como estoy tan diversificado también me como palos importantes en algunos sectores.

TSMC - La de los microchis lleva un 23% de caida, pero mantiene sus dividendos. Ésto hace que mi neto anualizado sea de casi un 1.5% (cuando las acciones estan en rojo mi neto cambién baja, lógicamente).

Telenor - Mucho peor es la hostia de la telecomunicadora noruega, jodida por rusa. Con ésta llevo un -32%, lo que deja un 9% bruto en un mero 3% neto.

Ámbas empresas se ven afectadas por la crisis, pero de forma distinta. TSMC sé que se va a recuperar pronto porque en realidad no tiene ningún problema fundamental. Telenor, sin embargo, si que tiene una deuda bastante gorda y mi expectativa es que baje dividendos de cara al futuro.

Aumentaré mi peso en la primera aprovechando la crisis, y dejaré la segunda en remojo esperando tiempos mejores.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Oct 2022)

AT&T presenta resultados y sube un 9%.

"AT&T eleva su previsión de ganancias anuales gracias a la demanda por 5G"









AT&T eleva su previsión de ganancias anuales gracias a la demanda por 5G Por Reuters


AT&T eleva su previsión de ganancias anuales gracias a la demanda por 5G




es.investing.com


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Oct 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> AT&T presenta resultados y sube un 9%.
> 
> "AT&T eleva su previsión de ganancias anuales gracias a la demanda por 5G"
> 
> ...



Cash from operations = $41k millones de media, casi todos los años
Deuda a largo plazo = Pasa de $118k millones a $152k millones, y eso tras su última venta.

¿A mejorado su deuda éste año? Si.
¿Riesgo? También.

A verizon (su competidora) le pasa parecido, pero la prefiero a la primera.

AT&T ha pasado de querer hacerlo todo (hola Warnermedia) a tratar de concentrarse en 5G. Verizon lleva 5 años centrada en "wireless". Personalmente ámbas estan bien de precio para entrar, y en su día tuve (y vendí con beneficios) AT&T, pero ahora prefiero quedarme con Verizon precísamente por verla mas centrada.

Opinión muy personal.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Oct 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cash from operations = $41k millones de media, casi todos los años
> Deuda a largo plazo = Pasa de $118k millones a $152k millones, y eso tras su última venta.
> 
> ¿A mejorado su deuda éste año? Si.
> ...



Llevo un poco de ATT y voy a coger también un paquete de Verizon, me gustan estos negocios pollavieja.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Oct 2022)

*PING AN, MAS SUFRIMIENTO PERO ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Por tercera vez seguida debo reportar empresas en mi cartera que estan jodidas. Ahora le toca a los chinitos de Ping An.

Con una caida en cartera de -28%, me deja unos dividendos netos anualizados de poco mas de un 3%. Una puta mierda aunque Ping An históricamente me ha dado buenos beneficios.

Pronto cruzaremos el objetivo de Septiembre. Seguimos con un mes de retraso y cada vez menos posibilidades de alcanzar el objetivo del año.

Seguiremos informando.


----------



## Manosnegras (21 Oct 2022)

Siento si ensucio el hilo pero es el único serio que veo y no sé si se ha comentado el tema. ¿Cómo veis apostar por el gas (ahora que está barato) de cara al invierno donde supuestamente subirá conforme se agoten las reservas? Parece una apuesta segura...

@FeministoDeIzquierdas


----------



## Octopus (21 Oct 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Siento si ensucio el hilo pero es el único serio que veo y no sé si se ha comentado el tema. ¿Cómo veis apostar por el gas (ahora que está barato) de cara al invierno donde supuestamente subirá conforme se agoten las reservas? Parece una apuesta segura...
> 
> @FeministoDeIzquierdas



Interesante(con permiso de Feministo..) pero para especular a corto-medio plazo....si quieres algo a largo plazo NO lo recomendaría (siendo yo novato eh).A corto plazo interesante ya que hay barcos deambulando actualmente con gas a la
espera de que llegue el frio para literalmente vender al precio que quieran cuando suba la demanda(aun pagando extra de combustible)Quizas le meta 10 mil guarros para especular en 3-6 meses...creo que a corto-medio se podria sacar el equivalente a un sueldecito majo pero es especulacion y NO a largo que es lo que creo que nos interesa a todos aqui...Pero vamos yo soy pollo y no muy experto solo observador y primerizo eh XD


----------



## Octopus (21 Oct 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Interesante pero para especular a corto-medio plazo....si quieres algo a largo plazo NO lo recomendaría (siendo yo novato eh).A corto plazo interesante ya que hay barcos deambulando actualmente con gas a la
> espera de que llegue el frio para literalmente vender al precio que quieran cuando suba la demanda(aun pagando extra de combustible)Quizas le meta 10 mil guarros para especular en 3-6 meses...creo que a corto-medio se podria sacar el equivalente a un sueldecito majo pero es especulacion y NO a largo que es lo que creo que nos interesa a todos aqui...Pero vamos yo soy pollo y no muy experto solo observador y primerizo eh XD



Ese precio actual
es algo temporal ya que Europa y sobretodo Hispanisgan tiene los depositos llenos actualmente..una pista..estamos a 21 de Octubre y estoy en mi casa con ropa de verano y el A/A puesto....


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Oct 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> TRow me encanta, y creo que ya la mencioné en su dia.
> 
> El problema que le veo es que creo que aún no ha tocado fondo. Su capitalización en bolsa ha caido bastante:
> 
> ...



Yo a TROW la tengo en seguimiento desde hace meses, igual que a BEN.


----------



## Octopus (21 Oct 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo a TROW la tengo en seguimiento desde hace meses, igual que a BEN.



A mi tb me flipa esa empresa y le
tengo ganas pero esperare3-6 meses para que descuenten los "profit warnings" que sin duda creo
que habrá.... para empezar a entrarle...Hasta que tito Powell no pivote ahora mismo bajo mi humilde opinion es navegar contracorriente en general..


----------



## Un payaso (21 Oct 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *TSMC, TELENOR, NOS MATAN PERO NOS DAN DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> Mi portfolio dividenderil ha ido bastante bien. Estoy en verde que es algo que pocos pueden decir, y además ni tan siquiera incluyo dividendos obtenidos, pero como estoy tan diversificado también me como palos importantes en algunos sectores.
> 
> ...



Tsmc lleva buena hostia este año, con lo que está golosa

Lo que me tira un poco para atrás son los comentarios del presidente chino sobre Taiwán

Les veis dando por culo como los rusos con Ucrania?

Enviado desde mi RMX3263 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octopus (21 Oct 2022)

Un payaso dijo:


> Tsmc lleva buena hostia este año, con lo que está golosa
> 
> Lo que me tira un poco para atrás son los comentarios del presidente chino sobre Taiwán
> 
> ...



Me pasa un poco como A3media..gran divindidera y ha bajado y le
meteria mas..pero aumento mucho su deuda y esta reciclandose mucho en publi digital..el
problema es que en ese tipo de empresas esos lleva tiempo y si
acumulan deuda aunque el divi sea alto..debido a sus deudas para reinvertarse seguro que bajan sus divis...


----------



## Octopus (21 Oct 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Me pasa un poco como A3media..gran divindidera y ha bajado y le
> meteria mas..pero aumento mucho su deuda y esta reciclandose mucho en publi digital..el
> problema es que en ese tipo de empresas esos lleva tiempo y si
> acumulan deuda aunque el divi sea alto..debido a sus deudas para reinvertarse seguro que bajan sus divis...



en el caso de esa empresa(disculpa)yo pienso que el tema Rusia en meramente coyuntural...(si vas a largo claro)jo deberia preocuparte mucho


----------



## Octopus (21 Oct 2022)

Yo de momento sctualmente lo unico rentable y que hay oprtunidades(si se saben buscar)es tema ladrillo en Spain..sobretodo garajes..lo demas bajando(Estoy comprando bastante de concesiones y fondos a precio puta)(aunque tb voy vendiendo algunas con gran plusvaiia y asi queda mas "bonito" tb para ciertas entidades en la declaración de la renta jej(y es una fuente cojonuda de cashflow en B..)y con los beneficios y principal se puede sacar mas % en ciertos ETFS divindents(y me
quito tb de gestionar tantas plazas que es un coñazo jeje)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Oct 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Siento si ensucio el hilo pero es el único serio que veo y no sé si se ha comentado el tema. ¿Cómo veis apostar por el gas (ahora que está barato) de cara al invierno donde supuestamente subirá conforme se agoten las reservas? Parece una *apuesta *segura...
> 
> @FeministoDeIzquierdas



Con todos mis respetos para las otras (muy buenas) respuestas, te marco la palabra clave: APUESTA.

En primer lugar, decir "apuesta segura" es un oximoron. Si es apuesta, no es segura, pero es que meterse en éste tipo de fregados en mitad de la fiesta es tirar una moneda al aire.

El momento para haber entrado en gas fue cuando Rusia entró en Crimea, allá por el año 2021. De hecho, al contrario que muchos foreros no hablo por hablar. Yo entré en la empresa Gaztransport Technigaz en Septiembre del 2021, tras ponerla en mi radar en Junio de 2021, fecha en la cual los rusos, tras retirar pacialmente sus tropas, dejaron la infraestructura lista, dejando CLARINETE que iban a volver a entrar.

¿Y por qué Crimea? Aqui tienes que leer entre líneas y olvidarte de los titulares de prensa. Crimea es una de las pocas entradas de agua que tiene tanto Rusia como Ucrania. Así que hagamos un turno de preguntas y respuestas:
- ¿Qué es lo que puede entrar por el agua? Crudo y GAS. 
- ¿Y qué es lo que puede vender Rusia a Europa? Crudo y GAS. 
- ¿Y quien mas puede vender crudo y gas a europa, por agua? EEUU, Africa, etc.
- ¿Puede entrar gas a Europa por el atlántico? Si, pero es un rollo de tiempo.
- ¿Puede entrar gas a Europa por el este, Irak, etc...? Si, pero la forma mejor es POR CRIMEA.

El día que estalló la guerra lo primero que hice fue ver los activos, tanto de Rusia, como de Crimea, y posicionarme. En algunas posiciones la cagué porque calculé mal las acciones que Europa iba a tomar (no pensé que iban a ser tan HIJOS DE PUTA como para destruir económicamente a su propia población), pero calculé de puta madre las acciones de Rusia. A sabiendas de que los rusos iban a jugar con sus cartas (energía, materias primas) compré Gaztransport Technigaz, que a dia de hoy está a casi un +70%, con dividendos de un tranquilo 3%.

...y éste año he comprado otra con una tesis parecida, que expuse y avisé con antelación y todo lujo de detalles en mi hilo privado, y mis lectores pueden dar fé de como de bien nos ha ido (voy camino del +50%). El año que viene cuando vengan los dividendos sabrás cual es.

*Lo que quiero explicar es que, para invertir sin apostar, debes posicionarte unos dos pasos delante de las noticias*. En éste caso (año 2021):
Noticia: Rusia quiere anexionar crimea.
¿Cuál será el siguiente paso? Cortar la entrada de crudo/gas.
¿Cuál será el siguiente paso después? EEUU y otros paises verán oportunidades de vender su crudo y gas.

¿Cómo posicionarme en crudo y gas? Los mercados de crudo/gas estan bastante intervenidos, y hay demasiados jugadores (Venezuela, Africa, EEUU, Noruega....) PEEEERO lo que no esta tan intervenido es su distribución/transporte.

¿Qué empresa de distribución me puede convenir? Gaztransport, Sasol, Kosan, CNIM, Reflect...
¿Cuál esta en mejores condiciones para invertir? Varias, pero a mi me gustó Gaztransport por estar en Europa pero tener posiciones en varios paises, pocos empleados, y un balance mas o menos "lean". Me pareció bien posicionada y con una buena proyección que le vendrá de puta madre cuando vengan los dineros. Además, cuento con potenciales ayudas del BCE.

Si me pides HOY un buen ejemplo para posicionarme me viene a la cabeza microchis, porque dos pasos por delante (termina la guerra, salimos de la recesión) serán muy necesarios. Pero dentro de los microchís hay que saber separar el trigo de la paja y mirar con detenimiento que empresas no tienen su precio demasiado alto (si, hablo de Nvidia) y un cashflow y proyección para salir victoriosas 

(Te he dado un ejemplo, no recomiendo invertir en nada)


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Oct 2022)

Yo no entraría en gas al precio que está, ni en dólares, ni petróleo, ni en nada que haya subido mucho. El momento de compra de esas cosas fue en el pánico del coronacrash, el petróleo lo regalaban. Mejor comprar lo que haya bajado o este regalado, como muchas acciones de las que se hablan en este hilo, por ejemplo hablando de chips, Intel, y encima te da un 5.5% anual de propina.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Oct 2022)

*GSK ENTREGA BUENOS DIVIDENDOS (PERO TOMO ACCIONES)*

Tras las tres malas noticias que os dí viene bien cambiar el paso y daros una buena. Glaxo lleva casi un +64% de revalorización en cartera, reparte casi un 7% de dividendos, y yo los convierto en acciones.

También os recuerdo que Glaxo nos regaló acciones de Haleon, la cual aunque no entrega dividendos éste mes se ha revalorizado un 2.45%.

Una brisa de aire fresco que mejora mi cartera, pero por desgracia no hace nada por ayudar en mi carrera dividenderil. Seguimos luchando por Septiembre mientras estamos a punto de cerrar Octubre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Oct 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo no entraría en gas al precio que está, ni en dólares, ni petróleo, ni en nada que haya subido mucho. El momento de compra de esas cosas fue en el pánico del coronacrash, el petróleo lo regalaban. Mejor comprar lo que haya bajado o este regalado, como muchas acciones de las que se hablan en este hilo, por ejemplo hablando de chips, Intel, y encima te da un 5.5% anual de propina.



Copiar idea = 20% de lo que ganes.

Aceptamos putas y barcos.

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Oct 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Copiar idea = 20% de lo que ganes.
> 
> Aceptamos putas y barcos.
> 
> Ahí lo dejo.



Las putas están prohibidas y mi cartera es pequeña. ¿Aceptas barcas hinchables?


----------



## qbit (24 Oct 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> cada vez menos posibilidades de alcanzar el objetivo del año.



¿Qué objetivo es ese?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Qué objetivo es ese?



Duplicar los dividendos netos del 2021.

En realidad me voy a quedar cerca. Piensa que en realidad estoy duplicando lo obtenido todos los meses, pero me falta un mes.

Es como si te digo: El año pasado gane 10 euros al mes en dividendos = 120 euros. Éste año me he propuesto ganar 20 euros al mes (240 al año) pero "solo" voy a ganar 220.

Ni tan mal, pero hay que ponerse objetivos ambiciosos.

PS: Lo de los 10 euros es para simplificar.


----------



## yukito (24 Oct 2022)

Hola @FeministoDeIzquierdas



He terminado el año y ya tengo los resultados para este año.

Invertido 2022: 8K€
Gastos: 5%
Impuestos: 21'50%
Rentabilidad D.I.: 5'49%

De estos 8K€ hay 2 valores (contando los gastos).
1 Valor => -44% actualmente está en perdidas. No da dividendos.
2 Valor => 5'73% en ganancias. Da dividendos.
Por mi parte es una "ful", aunque menos da una piedra

Podrías incluir los gastos e impuestos??


Un saludo,


----------



## qbit (24 Oct 2022)

Las 7 reglas del libro "Dividends Don't Lie", de Geraldine Weiss, encontrado en Seeking Alpha:






Dividends Don't Lie (Part 1): Geraldine Weiss And Valuation Metrics (NYSE:JNJ) | Seeking Alpha


There are three types of companies that you can buy shares of stock. First, there are companies that do not pay dividends. Second, there are companies that pay dividends.




seekingalpha.com





1. Stock must be undervalued as measured by its dividend yield on a historical basis.
2. It must be a growth stock that has raised dividends at a compound annual rate of at least 10% over the past 12 years.
3. It must be a stock that sells for 2 times its book value, or less.
4. It must have a price-to-earnings ratio of 20 or less.
5. It must have a dividend payout ratio of around 50% to ensure dividend safety plus room for growth.
6. The company’s debt must be 50% or less of its market value.
7. It must meet a total of 6 “blue chip” criteria:
⦁ The dividend must have been raised five times in the past 12 years;
⦁ Have an “A” credit rating from S&P;
⦁ At least 5 million shares must be outstanding: it must have at least 80 institutional investors and a total of 25 uninterrupted years of dividend payouts and earnings improvements must have been recorded in at least 7 of the past 12 years.


----------



## XXavier (24 Oct 2022)

Ruego una sugerencia para un ETF que siga al Dow o el S&P y reparta dividendos. Hoy he intentado invertir en el 'Schwab U.S. Dividend Equity ETF', pero me han dicho que solo es para 'inversores profesionales'...

¿Alguna alternativa...?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Oct 2022)

yukito dijo:


> Hola @FeministoDeIzquierdas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hago algo mejor. En todas mis intervenciones hablo siempre del NETO, osea, tras pagar gastos e impuestos.

Para mi añadir el bruto (que lo hago solo cuando cobro en acciones), el neto, los impuestos, etc...sería alargar las aportaciones además de desconcertar a los usuarios, entre otras cosas porque:
a) Yo vivo a caballo entre España, Alemania, y paises escandinavos. Según donde me toque vivir pago allí los impuestos, que son distintos en cada sitio.
b) Mi broker cobra distinto a los de otros usuarios, así que mis gastos también serían distintos.

Pero al final una cosa quita a la otra. Por ejemplo, en Alemania mis primeros 800 euros de beneficio no pagan impuestos, pero a partir de ahí es un 26%. En España pago menos impuestos, pero los pago desde el principio.

A menos que estés ganando cantidades muy gordas en dividendos yo no me preocuparía demasiado por ese tema.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Oct 2022)

Buen comportamiento de Intel tras publicarse resultados, tuve suerte ayer que compré un poco, desde luego no está muerta. También he comprado Kyndryl que es una empresa en restructuración, el spinoff de IBM y que está a precios de empresa en quiebra y sin embargo no tiene deuda y está reenfocando el negocio a la programación en la nube al no depender ya de IBM.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Oct 2022)

*CISCO ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

La de los cablecitos pollaviejera sigue empujando con fuerza. Una vez mas vuelve a aumentar sus dividendos (y lleva AÑOS haciéndolo) y, tras pasar por el señor feudal, nos entrega unos dividendos netos de un 3.5%. No me extrañaría que en unos trimestres empecemos a meternos un 4% entre pecho y espalda.

No solo eso, Cisco sigue luchando fuerte contra la recesión. La tenemos a casi un +40% de revalorización desde que la comprara, y solo en éste mes ha subido casi un 9%. Lleva un 5% de caida anual, y con un PER del 16% yo de no tenerla ya la miraría muy mucho.

Seguimos con un mes de retraso en beneficios y ya poco creo que podamos hacer por conseguir el objetivo de 2022. La fiesta aun no ha terminado, pero ya le voy viendo las orejas al lobo...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Oct 2022)

*NOTICIÓN: YARA PROPONE DIVIDENDOS EXTRAORDINADIOS*









Yara to pay extra dividend as earnings soar above expectation


Norwegian fertiliser maker Yara on Thursday proposed to pay an extra dividend to shareholders after third quarter earnings topped forecasts as soaring prices offset higher gas costs that forced the company to cut output in Europe.




www.reuters.com





Viene a ser 1 euro bruto por acción, que no es mucho (la última vez nos pagó casi 3 euros brutos), pero a nadie le amarga un dulce. La llevo en mi última cartera casi desde que la monté en 2020 y siempre me ha dado por encima del 4% neto. Llevo casi un 44% de revalorización con ella, así que ni tan mal.

También se van a plantear recompra de acciones así que no me sorprendería sobrepasar la barrera del 50% de revalorización en breve. Es una buena empresa que domina bien su mercado, y merece estar en cartera para el largo plazo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Oct 2022)

*EX-DIVIDENDS NOVIEMBRE 2022*

De mi lista las únicas que declaran dividendos en Noviembre son Intel e IBM.

Recordad que no hablo de cuando PAGAN, sino de cuando puedes entrar para pillar dividendos.

Las que "deberían" pagarme dividendos en Noviembre son:
- Abbvie
- Bristol-Myers
- Clorox
- Gaztransporn
- Turkcell
- Verizon
- Viatris
- Yara


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Nov 2022)

*NOTICIAS: JAPAN TOBACCO INCREMENTA SUS DIVIDENDOS*

Nos acaban de informar que Japan Muypacco pasa de dar 75 jennies a 113 por acción (o de 0.51 euros a 0.77), lo cual esta DE PUTA MADRE.

Mis Japan Topacco siempre me han dado buenos dividendos. Ya estaban por encima del 6% bruto antes de ésta noticia, y llevo un 20% de revalorización, así que muy bien para la pollavieja amarilla.

Japan Tobacco paga dividendos dos veces al año, una en Marzo y otra en Septiembre.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *NOTICIAS: JAPAN TOBACCO INCREMENTA SUS DIVIDENDOS*
> 
> Nos acaban de informar que Japan Muypacco pasa de dar 75 jennies a 113 por acción (o de 0.51 euros a 0.77), lo cual esta DE PUTA MADRE.
> 
> ...



¿Que retención tiene Japón?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Que retención tiene Japón?



A mi me retienen un pelín por encima del 15% antes de cambiar a euros.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A mi me retienen un pelín por encima del 15% antes de cambiar a euros.



¿No hay formulario como hacen los americanos para que no te hagan la doble retención?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿No hay formulario como hacen los americanos para que no te hagan la doble retención?



Mi broker se encarga de todo eso. Y ante la que imagino va a ser la siguiente pregunta: Éste año mi broker es Alemán.

Cuando estoy en España todo eso lo lleva mi contable.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi broker se encarga de todo eso. Y ante la que imagino va a ser la siguiente pregunta: Éste año mi broker es Alemán.
> 
> Cuando estoy en España todo eso lo lleva mi contable.



Como de costumbre fuera hay más opciones y de más calidad para los inversores que en Españita. Yo por el tema de la doble retención solo compro España, USA y Reino Unido, esta última me gusta mucho por su política más liberal y por el precio de la libra. Me gustaría pillar acciones como Klepierre pero no me apetece pagar un 40 % de retención al fisco. Es una vergüenza que no haya una fórmula para la devolución de impuestos, los menos piratas son los piratas del RU y luego los americanos...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Como de costumbre fuera hay más opciones y de más calidad para los inversores que en Españita. Yo por el tema de la doble retención solo compro España, USA y Reino Unido, esta última me gusta mucho por su política más liberal y por el precio de la libra. Me gustaría pillar acciones como Klepierre pero no me apetece pagar un 40 % de retención al fisco. Es una vergüenza que no haya una fórmula para la devolución de impuestos, los menos piratas son los piratas del RU y luego los americanos...



+1. Una puta vergüenza, tanto en oferta como en calidad.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> +1. Una puta vergüenza, tanto en oferta como en calidad.



Todo esto pasa por culpa de los bancos españoles, tienen un monopolio montado que ofrece basura con comisiones altísimas y ellos son los que financian a los partidos políticos, una lástima.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Todo esto pasa por culpa de los bancos españoles, tienen un monopolio montado que ofrece basura con comisiones altísimas y ellos son los que financian a los partidos políticos, una lástima.



Marca mis palabras: A poco que entren competidores de repente todo serán grandes ofertas.

Todavía recuerdo los intereses de mierda de los depósitos de principios del 2000 hasta que entró ING a reventarlos. Entonces ¡oh sorpresa! los bancos españoles también podían dar buenos intereses.

Que se jodan.


----------



## kurwo (1 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Como de costumbre fuera hay más opciones y de más calidad para los inversores que en Españita. Yo por el tema de la doble retención solo compro España, USA y Reino Unido, esta última me gusta mucho por su política más liberal y por el precio de la libra. Me gustaría pillar acciones como Klepierre pero no me apetece pagar un 40 % de retención al fisco. Es una vergüenza que no haya una fórmula para la devolución de impuestos, los menos piratas son los piratas del RU y luego los americanos...



¿Como es lo de Francia y 12,8% para no residentes? Vi hace bastante tiempo que debía ser así pero que los brokers seguían cobrando 30%....

En Holanda, también tienes un 15%


----------



## jaimegvr (1 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *EX-DIVIDENDS NOVIEMBRE 2022*
> 
> De mi lista las únicas que declaran dividendos en Noviembre son Intel e IBM.
> 
> ...



BTI paga en noviembre.


----------



## Kflaas (1 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Como de costumbre fuera hay más opciones y de más calidad para los inversores que en Españita. Yo por el tema de la doble retención solo compro España, USA y Reino Unido, esta última me gusta mucho por su política más liberal y por el precio de la libra. Me gustaría pillar acciones como Klepierre pero no me apetece pagar un 40 % de retención al fisco. Es una vergüenza que no haya una fórmula para la devolución de impuestos, los menos piratas son los piratas del RU y luego los americanos...



En klepierre (y algunas más francesas) puedes tener las acciones nominativas y te quitarán teóricamente un 12,8%.

En la página de klepierre (y en otras francesas) en la zona de investors, lo explica cómo hacerlo.

Viene a ser que: tienes que registrarte dónde ellos te digan (creo que en klepierre es en societe generale) y a partir de ahí, teóricamente te retienen 12,8%

En el foro de feministo, sale explicado (hay un hilo para ello) y creo que ha hecho algún vídeo en Youtube también


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Nov 2022)

Buena subida de Simon Property tras presentar resultados, también va a subir el dividendo un 3%. Estas pagan en diciembre, creo que hasta el día 11 se puede entrar, aunque con la subida que lleva intentaría esperar una corrección antes de comprar, aunque igual no se da.

Intel ya presentó unos buenos resultados y se puede entrar a cobrar el dividendo de diciembre, también esperaría un poco de bajada, pero está bastante fuerte después de presentar planes de reducción de costes y de unos resultados más que aceptables.

Otra interesante es Royal mail, llamada ahora IDS, ha llegado a estar a per 3 con la excusa de la huelga que tumbó el precio y su salida del FTSE 100. Se ha desconvocado la huelga, aunque hay que ver como continuan las negociaciones con los sindicatos que no están por la labor de que la empresa se modernice de cartas a paquetería. Si la empresa termina ganando el pulso y lleva a cabo su transformación puede ser un multibagger, pues cotiza extremadamente barata y la paquetería es un buen negocio, como demuestra con su filial GLS. Pagó 20 peniques por acción en su último ejercicio, sin contar el dividendo extraordinario que dio por venta de activos.

Y mañana presenta resultados Kyndryl, el spinoff de ibm que se hostió en bolsa a su salida, pero ya no depende de IBM para su negocio y cuenta con los FAANG como principales clientes. Empresa sin deuda, pero en restructuración, contratando programadores para la nube y recortando puestos que ya no son necesarios. No reparte dividendo, pero a precios ridículos tiene capacidad de ser un multibagger y repartir más adelante. Está subiendo hoy bastante, a poco que mejore el mercado la va a premiar mucho.


----------



## rioskunk (1 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Marca mis palabras: A poco que entren competidores de repente todo serán grandes ofertas.
> 
> Todavía recuerdo los intereses de mierda de los depósitos de principios del 2000 hasta que entró ING a reventarlos. Entonces ¡oh sorpresa! los bancos españoles también podían dar buenos intereses.
> 
> Que se jodan.



Pero cuando entraran, ya hay broker españoles pero los bancos siguen con unas comisiones que se lo llevan todo, sería más comodo y mucho más fiable que un banco con el que tienes cuenta te permitiera comprar acciones de varios mercados con comisiones asumibles, pero eso para cuando y que llevaran ellos las retenciones y se las presentaran a hacienda como hacen con depositos, fondos.... 

Por cierto hablando de broker online españoles alguno tiene experiencia con clicktrader fue el que más me llamo la atención pero al final solo probe la demo.

Gracias


----------



## Ungaunga (1 Nov 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> Pero cuando entraran, ya hay broker españoles pero los bancos siguen con unas comisiones que se lo llevan todo, sería más comodo y mucho más fiable que un banco con el que tienes cuenta te permitiera comprar acciones de varios mercados con comisiones asumibles, pero eso para cuando y que llevaran ellos las retenciones y se las presentaran a hacienda como hacen con depositos, fondos....
> 
> Por cierto hablando de broker online españoles alguno tiene experiencia con clicktrader fue el que más me llamo la atención pero al final solo probe la demo.
> 
> Gracias



Uso Clicktrade como broker terciario para las españolas que he ido comprando. Algo carete comparado con IB pero está muy bien para ser nacional. IB es droja de la buena.


----------



## rioskunk (1 Nov 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Uso Clicktrade como broker terciario para las españolas que he ido comprando. Algo carete comparado con IB pero está muy bien para ser nacional. IB es droja de la buena.



para usa o europa no compensa entonces, ib no pertenete a cllictrader.

gracias


----------



## Können (1 Nov 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> un banco con el que tienes cuenta te permitiera comprar acciones de varios mercados con comisiones asumibles, pero eso para cuando y que llevaran ellos las retenciones y se las presentaran a hacienda como hacen con depositos, fondos....



Creo que el único banco en España con el que puedes tener acceso a bastantes mercados y con comisiones asumibles frente a las de los bancos comerciales (BBVA y compañía) es Renta 4.

Son mas caros que otros como Selfbank o ING porque cobran custodia de acciones y dividendos. 

La alternativa es interactive, que va muy bien pero toca trabajar en la declaración de la renta.


----------



## rioskunk (1 Nov 2022)

Können dijo:


> Creo que el único banco en España con el que puedes tener acceso a bastantes mercados y con comisiones asumibles frente a las de los bancos comerciales (BBVA y compañía) es Renta 4.
> 
> Son mas caros que otros como Selfbank o ING porque cobran custodia de acciones y dividendos.
> 
> La alternativa es interactive, que va muy bien pero toca trabajar en la declaración de la renta.



aque te refieres con lo de trabajar a la hora de hacer la declaracion de la renta, no te mandan informes para que puedas hacerla, clicktrade tengo entendido que ya le manda ella los datos a hacienda,

gracias


----------



## Können (1 Nov 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> aque te refieres con lo de trabajar a la hora de hacer la declaracion de la renta, no te mandan informes para que puedas hacerla, clicktrade tengo entendido que ya le manda ella los datos a hacienda,
> 
> gracias



Interactive brokers no informa a Hacienda, porque no es un broker español. Pero sí que puedes generar informes fiscales para adjuntarlos a Hacienda o para poder hacer tu la declaración.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Nov 2022)

Yo con pacogiro le llevo el informe a un gestor y me quito de problemas, es bastante sencilla la cosa. Lo que tengo que ver es como se gestiona el formulario W8 ese de la doble retención Yankee, si el propio broker lo rellena todo para que puedas dárselo al gestor y que rellene él la casilla correspondiente de la declaración de la renta.


----------



## Können (1 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo con pacogiro le llevo el informe a un gestor y me quito de problemas, es bastante sencilla la cosa. Lo que tengo que ver es como se gestiona el formulario W8 ese de la doble retención Yankee, si el propio broker lo rellena todo para que puedas dárselo al gestor y que rellene él la casilla correspondiente de la declaración de la renta.



Rellenar el W8-BEN es relativamente sencillo si se sabe inglés, yo lo rellené por mi mismo, cuando abrí la cuenta de IB. En caso de duda hay vídeos y webs que explican como hacerlo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Nov 2022)

*VERIZON, BRYSTOL-MYERS SQUIBB REPARTEN DIVIDENDOS*

Toca abrir el melón de Noviembre.

Empezamos por lo chungo, Verizon. La de las telecomunicaciones lleva un "anus horribilis" y vamos con un 19% de pérdidas. Para compensarlo llevan desde el año pasado aumentando dividendos en cada trimestre y nos entregan un dividendo NETO anualizado de casi un 4.20%.

En la otra cara de la moneda tenemos a la favorita de Buffett, Brystol. Con una revalorización del 54% sus dividendos son pequeños (2.75% bruto), pero al estar tan revalorizada en mi cartera mi NETO real anualizado asciende a un muy respetable 3,15%. Al igual que Verizon, Brystol lleva subiendo dividendos cada trimestre. Para que os hagais una idea, el año pasado por estas fechas entrego 0.42 euros por acción, y éste año entrega 0.55 euros.

Merece la pena invertir a largo plazo.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Nov 2022)

British American Tobacco - BAT announces Sanity Group investment


Following today’s announcement by one of Germany’s leading cannabis companies, Sanity Group GmbH (Sanity Group), BAT, via one of its wholly owned group companies, has acquired a non-controlling minori



www.bat.com





BATs anda explorando la María...


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> British American Tobacco - BAT announces Sanity Group investment
> 
> 
> Following today’s announcement by one of Germany’s leading cannabis companies, Sanity Group GmbH (Sanity Group), BAT, via one of its wholly owned group companies, has acquired a non-controlling minori
> ...



BATS paga el 15 de noviembre.
La pasta será reinvertida en acciones de BATS.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> BATS paga el 15 de noviembre.
> La pasta será reinvertida en acciones de BATS.



Yo siempre elijo cobrar en acciones de BATS. Me parece una buena empresa para hacerla crecer de esa forma en mi portfolio.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Nov 2022)

Royal mail, ahora IDSi, anda disparada estos días, parece que huele a acuerdo con los sindicatos, sigue cotizando a un PER 3 irrisorio y es una buena empresa, con GLS ya han demostrado que saben de qué va el negocio, en los próximos años puede ser una empresa que multiplique sus dividendos. 

Kyndryl también tiene pinta de suelo, otra que si acaba de restructurarse se puede multiplicar varias veces y repartir buenos dividendos. Tal vez Kyndryl tenga algo más de riesgo porque aún tiene perdidas, pero de están reduciendolas cada trimestre, señal de que van por buen camino.

Estas dos me parecen chollazos, luego hay otras como Intel que me parecen oportunidades tremendas, el mercado puede dar paguitas muy bonitas si se siembra ahora...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Royal mail, ahora IDSi, anda disparada estos días, parece que huele a acuerdo con los sindicatos, sigue cotizando a un PER 3 irrisorio y es una buena empresa, con GLS ya han demostrado que saben de qué va el negocio, en los próximos años puede ser una empresa que multiplique sus dividendos.
> 
> Kyndryl también tiene pinta de suelo, otra que si acaba de restructurarse se puede multiplicar varias veces y repartir buenos dividendos. Tal vez Kyndryl tenga algo más de riesgo porque aún tiene perdidas, pero de están reduciendolas cada trimestre, señal de que van por buen camino.
> 
> Estas dos me parecen chollazos, luego hay otras como Intel que me parecen oportunidades tremendas, el mercado puede dar paguitas muy bonitas si se siembra ahora...



Ninguna de las dos es mi rollo y explico porqué:

1. IDSi tiene dos segmentos: GLS y Royal Mail. GLS tiene mucha competición por todas partes, pero la peor le viene por parte de Amazon. Por otro lado, Royal Mail tiene mucho "legacy" que cuesta un pastón de mantener.


https://www.internationaldistributionsservices.com/media/11769/royal-mail-ara-2021-2022.pdf



Si lees entre líneas:
Página 16: "Royal Mail: No se fian de nosotros. GLS: Nuestra tecnología actual la lleva un Spectrum 48k".
Página 26: En un entorno donde deberían haber multiplicado beneficios solo han pasado de 700m a 750m. Imagínate cuando entremos bien en crisis.
Página 27: Apenas han mejorado 1m en operating profit.
Página 32: ESG. Un pozo sin fondo que le da exáctamente igual a Amazon.
Página 69: En un entorno donde hay que despedir a gente, éstos apenas lo hacen.

En mi opinión personal, no es que sea una mala empresa, y a mi las empresas "del gobierno" me la ponen dura, pero mirando fundamentales creo que necesita perder un 20% mas (ponerse sobre los 2 euros mas o menos) para empezar a ser atractiva y que el riesgo justifique los beneficios.

Si por cualquier cosa Amazon se fuera a la mierda (alguna ley especial del gobierno de UK o algo así) entonces si la vería atractiva a estos precios.

2. Kyndryl. Yo tengo acciones que me fueron regaladas por IBM, pero no me fio de empresas nuevas o spinoffs ya que suelen ser usados para esconder deuda. Una vez mas, no veo que sea mala empresa, pero necesito esperar un par de años a ver como se comporta.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ninguna de las dos es mi rollo y explico porqué:
> 
> 1. IDSi tiene dos segmentos: GLS y Royal Mail. GLS tiene mucha competición por todas partes, pero la peor le viene por parte de Amazon. Por otro lado, Royal Mail tiene mucho "legacy" que cuesta un pastón de mantener.
> 
> ...



Entiendo lo que comentas, aunque por esos temas ya cotizan a esos precios a los que están. Respecto a Intel, ¿Como ves el futuro de ese negocio? ¿Sus fábricas en Europa y Estados Unidos podrán fabricar para otros clientes como hacen los de Taiwán? ¿La ves como altamente estratégica para EEUU si se encabronan las relaciones con los chinos?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Entiendo lo que comentas, aunque por esos temas ya cotizan a esos precios a los que están. Respecto a Intel, ¿Como ves el futuro de ese negocio? ¿Sus fábricas en Europa y Estados Unidos podrán fabricar para otros clientes como hacen los de Taiwán? ¿La ves como altamente estratégica para EEUU si se encabronan las relaciones con los chinos?



1. IDSi. EXACTO. Si ya cotiza a esos precios, y según mis cálculos necesita caer al menos un 20% mas, ¿para qué meterme? Quiero decir: Si me meto ahora estoy pagando por el riesgo, cuando debería ser al revés; pagar menos a cambio de aceptar el riesgo, que es lo que yo calculo que sería pagarla al menos con un 20% de descuento.

2. Intel: Estan montando una fábrica de 20 billones (gastos) y lleva un hostión brutal. Desde el año 2017 lleva un hostió curioso peeero desde el año 2000 hasta ahora han doblado sus beneficios. Sin embargo, el valor de su acción ha caido creo que sobre un 65%. En otras palabras, o estaba demasiado cara antes, o esta demasiado barata ahora. El año pasado estaba sobre los 60 dólares y ahora esta lígeramente por debajo de 30.

En los últimos 5 años llevan algo mas de un 7% de beneficio (ROIC), lo cual es chungo para el sector. Llevan un beneficio neto negativo (-2% casi), y si cash flow de los últimos 5 años esta a tomar por culo.

Personalmente espero que los dividendos también caigan peeeero...

Si la memoria me ayuda, el Financial Times dijo que la industria de los microchis espera un crecimiento del 12% anual en los siguientes 10 años, así que calcula que eso se lo repartiran entre Intel, AMD, TSMC, Micron, y Nvidia.

Teniendo ésto en cuenta, teniendo en cuenta la nueva fábrica de los 20 billones (empezará a funcionar en 2024), y suponiéndole un crecimiento negativo, me sale que ya esta a buen precio a largo plazo (ponle 5 años). Yo estoy acumulando Intel y la llevo en números rojos en éstos momentos, así que cuando veo ocasión le voy metiendo mas dinero, pero ese soy yo a nivel personal.

Entre las dos que me pones, para mi Intel es el verdadero chollazo a largo plazo.


----------



## Naga2x (9 Nov 2022)

Y no tenemos en cuenta el tema macro (Taiwán y China dándose besitos explosivos, nuevas restricciones de importaciones), y que Intel acabe siendo la fábrica del mundo desarrollado (porque si no recuedo mal, las fábricas no son sólo para uso propio).


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Nov 2022)

Naga2x dijo:


> Y no tenemos en cuenta el tema macro (Taiwán y China dándose besitos explosivos, nuevas restricciones de importaciones), y que Intel acabe siendo la fábrica del mundo desarrollado (porque si no recuedo mal, las fábricas no son sólo para uso propio).



Es un tema que no se puede descartar en absoluto, si sucediera eso sería bueno para Intel aunque malo para la bolsa. Es necesaria una fábrica de semis en occidente, veremos además si logran rebajar los nanómetros actuales. Supongo que serán fábricas de última generación, así que puede que les pase la mano por la cara a los rivales. Aunque de momento si no me equivoco, Intel solo está en el segmento PC , servidores y conducción autónoma, qualcom fabrica procesadores móviles del tipo ARM, no se si Intel está trabajando en esa arquitectura.


----------



## javac (9 Nov 2022)

Disney, tras gran ca'ida, empieza a ponerse interesante para largo plazo, para mi cartera
Tendran que reestructurar costes, pero estan creciendo mucho en digital 
Opiniones?


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Nov 2022)

javac dijo:


> Disney, tras gran ca'ida, empieza a ponerse interesante para largo plazo, para mi cartera
> Tendran que reestructurar costes, pero estan creciendo mucho en digital
> Opiniones?



Tienen buenos productos, los que hacian hace años, pero están hartando a sus consumidores con sus historias gays para niños que producen bastante asco. Yo no pagaría para ver la basura que están sacando, pero al NWO le da igual quemar sus empresas con tal de adoctrinar.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (9 Nov 2022)

javac dijo:


> Disney, tras gran ca'ida, empieza a ponerse interesante para largo plazo, para mi cartera
> Tendran que reestructurar costes, pero estan creciendo mucho en digital
> Opiniones?



Opino que son unos progres repugnantes y mas debían de caer


----------



## Naga2x (9 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Es un tema que no se puede descartar en absoluto, si sucediera eso sería bueno para Intel aunque malo para la bolsa. Es necesaria una fábrica de semis en occidente, veremos además si logran rebajar los nanómetros actuales. Supongo que serán fábricas de última generación, así que puede que les pase la mano por la cara a los rivales. Aunque de momento si no me equivoco, Intel solo está en el segmento PC , servidores y conducción autónoma, qualcom fabrica procesadores móviles del tipo ARM, no se si Intel está trabajando en esa arquitectura.



Intel está en el sector IoT, también hace tema de redes...

Our segment reporting aligns with our organizational structure and business strategy. Beginning with our Q1’22 results, we will report results under six business units: Client Computing Group (CCG), Datacenter and AI Group (DCAI), Network and Edge Group (NEX), Accelerated Computing Systems and Graphics Group (AXG), Intel Foundry Services (IFS), and Mobileye (MBLY). This reporting structure enables transparent accountability relative to how well we are managing and executing against the six business units.

El de los peceses es el CCG. Por ejemplo:


----------



## Naga2x (11 Nov 2022)

¿Qué opináis de GSK? está casi en mínimos de 52s, y está apaleada por diversos factores pero no veo nada que le haya podido impactar fuertemente a sus fundamentales. Parece que este año puede presentar y volver a la senda del crecimiento.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Nov 2022)

javac dijo:


> Disney, tras gran ca'ida, empieza a ponerse interesante para largo plazo, para mi cartera
> Tendran que reestructurar costes, pero estan creciendo mucho en digital
> Opiniones?





Parlakistan dijo:


> Tienen buenos productos, los que hacian hace años, pero están hartando a sus consumidores con sus historias gays para niños que producen bastante asco. Yo no pagaría para ver la basura que están sacando, pero al NWO le da igual quemar sus empresas con tal de adoctrinar.



Éste es el hilo de dividendos, y en éstos momentos Disney no los da, así que no voy a hacer un estudio pormenorizado. Sin embargo:

Disney tiene un moat cojonudo. Es una empresa muy antigua, con mucho legacy, y bien establecida. Es como coca-cola; como marca no va a desaparecer. No solo eso, es un conglomerado que tiene, entre otros, a ESPN.

Cuando se les pase la fiebre del NWO (osea, cuando los accionistas estén hasta los cojones de perder dinero) volverá para arriba, pero para entonces será demasiado tarde para invertir porque estará muy cara.

Puedes comprar una buena empresa en buenos tiempos, pero es matemáticamente imposible INVERTIR en una buena empresa a menos que este en un mal momento. A mi me gusta Disney como me gusta Intel, y me gustan mucho mas ahora que estan tan mal de precio.


----------



## nyyrikki (11 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por último, debes observar su situación geopolítica. A mi petrobras es la que mas me gusta de las que has puesto, y espero que si cae mas poder incorporarla.



el mensaje anterior es algo antiguo. Como ves actualmente Petrobras? A mi es que Lula me da miedo. No estoy al tanto pero me temoalguna decision de alteracion del precio de los carburantes..............La tengo en cartera, estuve ganando como un 20%, ahora estoy con un 0%, los dividendos logicamente me consuelan bastante, pero me tiene mosqueado.


----------



## javac (11 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Éste es el hilo de dividendos, y en éstos momentos Disney no los da, así que no voy a hacer un estudio pormenorizado. Sin embargo:
> 
> Disney tiene un moat cojonudo. Es una empresa muy antigua, con mucho legacy, y bien establecida. Es como coca-cola; como marca no va a desaparecer. No solo eso, es un conglomerado que tiene, entre otros, a ESPN.
> 
> ...



Tiene usted razón, cuando la tuve en cartera daba dividendos, veo que no desde el 2020.
Me sigue interesando


----------



## The Cube (11 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cuando se les pase la fiebre del NWO (osea, cuando los accionistas estén hasta los cojones de perder dinero) volverá para arriba



Yo creo que ahí está la cable. Muchas veces olvidamos que las empresas viven del dinero de los accionistas, no de la orientación política que se lleve en el momento.

En eso Coca-Cola me parece un ejemplo, no se lanza de cabeza a cambiar el plástico o aluminio solo porque lo pida alguien en twitter, sabe que viven de vender y no van a tirar a la basura su sabor e imagen por sacar la Coca-Cola en cartón para no enfadar a alguien. Invierten en mejorar sus residuos y su imagen de marca, pero no cambian todo su enfoque del producto por eso.

obviamente hay cagadas, como la new-cola o mierdas así, pero su base no la cambian.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Nov 2022)

*CLOROX ENTREGA SUS ULTIMOS DIVIDENDOS DEL AÑO*

La maruja de la limpieza sigue subiendo dividendos y cotización. Con casi un +12% de incremento de su cotización desde la compré, ésta vez me entrega un 2.86% neto.

No es una gran dividendera, pero me la sigo quedando por el momento.


----------



## Nationwww (11 Nov 2022)

Integro TROW en mi cartera...poco a poco...


----------



## Octopus (12 Nov 2022)

Yo estoy rompiendo
posiciones de las que
tengo verdes y me
mando las plusvis a cuenta de gastos para que al menos me paguen los recibos" by the face "unos cuantos muchos meses..( y así evitar tentacion de invertir principal mas plusvis y quitar riesgo de palmar)Esperare hasta final de año para seguir rompiendo
posiciones(creyendo yo que en 2023-2024 volvere a entrar a mejores precios) y a verlas
venir.Estare acumulando ahorros mes a mes mientras porque el año que viene deberia haber guanazo del bueno...Lasque tengo en rojo dan divis brutales asi que las penas las llevare mejor y ya iré promediando jeje(pero vamos esto dicho con el
palillo en la
boca y tal...puedo palmar y equivocarme
en mi estrategia como un monguer)


----------



## The Cube (12 Nov 2022)

Nationwww dijo:


> Integro TROW en mi cartera...poco a poco...



algun motivo para su compra después de una subida de más de un 30%?

Me parecía buena compra por debajo de 100 pero la dejé escapar por la incertidumbre, pero ahora mismo a 133 no me gusta tanto.


----------



## Nationwww (12 Nov 2022)

The Cube dijo:


> algun motivo para su compra después de una subida de más de un 30%?
> 
> Me parecía buena compra por debajo de 100 pero la dejé escapar por la incertidumbre, pero ahora mismo a 133 no me gusta tanto.



De las que tenía en seguimiento era la que más me gustaba. La he comprado a 128.50 USD. El comprarla ayer fue simplemente porque me tocaba.


----------



## r@in (12 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *CLOROX ENTREGA SUS ULTIMOS DIVIDENDOS DEL AÑO*
> 
> La maruja de la limpieza sigue subiendo dividendos y cotización. Con casi un +12% de incremento de su cotización desde la compré, ésta vez me entrega un 2.86% neto.
> 
> No es una gran dividendera, pero me la sigo quedando por el momento.



¿Qué tal vas con la deriva que está tomando el USD?
Si sigue así, los dividendos en USD se van a ver muy mermados.
Supongo que llevarás diversificación geográfica ¿no?


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Nov 2022)

r@in dijo:


> ¿Qué tal vas con la deriva que está tomando el USD?
> Si sigue así, los dividendos en USD se van a ver muy mermados.
> Supongo que llevarás diversificación geográfica ¿no?



¿Mermados? Una parte importante de las acciones que tengo compradas en dólares son de cuando el euro estaba por encima de 1,20$, incluso de 1,30$, y la gran mayoría de entre 1,10 y 1,20$. Los 1,03-1,04$ actuales siguen siendo una cotización bajísima del euro.
Lo que jode es que cuesta mucho comprar con el dólar tan caro.


----------



## r@in (12 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Mermados? Una parte importante de las acciones que tengo compradas en dólares son de cuando el euro estaba por encima de 1,20$, incluso de 1,30$, y la gran mayoría de entre 1,10 y 1,20$. Los 1,03-1,04$ actuales siguen siendo una cotización bajísima del euro.
> Lo que jode es que cuesta mucho comprar con el dólar tan caro.



Me refiero a las cantidades percibidas en concepto de dividendos.
No es lo mismo que 1000$ sean 1100€ que 900€.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Nov 2022)

r@in dijo:


> ¿Qué tal vas con la deriva que está tomando el USD?
> Si sigue así, los dividendos en USD se van a ver muy mermados.
> Supongo que llevarás diversificación geográfica ¿no?



Un dolar mas fuerte me ha hecho ganar mas dividendos, ya que los cobro en euros. Lo que hubiera sido chungo es si compras AHORA empresas americanas, pues un dolar mas fuerte las hace mas cara.

Yo compro cada vez que veo algo barato, pero la mayoría de mi cartera la compré en 2020 y luego he ido añadiendo según he visto caidas.

Por otro lado, llevo tanto diversificación geográfica como por sectores. Trato de tener un tercio en USA, un tercio en Europa, y un tercio en Asia, aunque lógicamente según las oportunidades vienen estos porcentajes cambian. A día de hoy tengo un 15% en Asia y un 80% repartido entre Europa y USA.


----------



## Ungaunga (12 Nov 2022)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas dale un ojo al mercado australiano, me parece que anda con valoraciones interesantes, hasta el 0% de retención de impuestos (fully franked), país desarrollado, liberal. El dólar australiano no está imposible. La pena es que con 26 millones de habitantes no es un mercado para meter todo lo gordo.


----------



## Conejo europeo (12 Nov 2022)

JUMBO SA. Jumbo
Pagó un 7,59% de dividendo la última vez.

- _País y sector_: Grecia, expandiéndose por países vecinos. Venta minorista de juguetes, decoración, menaje, etc.
- _Market cap_: 2.004 millones (2 _billions)._
- _PER_: x9
- _Free cash flow de los últimos 5 años_: en millones de euros, de 2017 a 2021: 75, 132, 81, 183, 277. Destina a dividendos sobre un 30% o 40%.
- _Operating revenue_: en millones de euros, de 2017 a 2021: 167,18, 192,37, 142,8, 172,01, 268,78.
- _Net income _de los últimos 5 años: en millones de euros, de 2017 a 2021: 120, 140, 111, 135, 215.
- _Shares en los últimos 5 años. ¿Han subido o bajado? _Oscila. Hoy por hoy anda ligeramente más baja que hace 5 años. Diría que infravalorada.
- _Return on invested capital (ROIC). _16%

¿Opiniones?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Nov 2022)

*GSK, ABBVIE ENTREGAN DIVIDENDOS*

GSK empieza entregando 0.19 euros por acción, que es una mejora tras separarse y crear Haleon. Lo convierto en acciones así que no puedo mostrar neto alguno.

La que si puedo mostrar es ABBVIE. La farmaceutica lleva en mi cartera un +72% de beneficios, y ésta vez nos entrega un maravilloso neto anualizado del 4.80%.

Cerramos el año de Abbvie la cual, tras el 3% neto que nos entregó el año pasado, éste año cierra dándonos casi casi un 5%. Igualito que un depósito paco de mierda, vamos.


----------



## jaimegvr (16 Nov 2022)

BTI paga hoy dividendo.


----------



## finkbrau (17 Nov 2022)

Dentro en GSK, socio  y esta tarde seguramente también me entre la orden en national health un reit Yankee que venía siguiendo


----------



## Lovecraf (17 Nov 2022)

No se si debería de abrir otro hilo o ponerlo aquí. @FeministoDeIzquierdas 

Francia obligará a las empresas que repartan dividendos entre sus accionistas a pagar también dividendos a sus empleados.



Francia se prepara para obligar a las empresas a repartir dividendo también entre los empleados - elEconomista.es


----------



## jaimegvr (17 Nov 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> No se si debería de abrir otro hilo o ponerlo aquí. @FeministoDeIzquierdas
> 
> Francia obligará a las empresas que repartan dividendos entre sus accionistas a pagar también dividendos a sus empleados.
> 
> ...



Pues entonces el dinero saldrá de la Bolsa de Paris hacia la de Londres y NY.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Pues entonces el dinero saldrá de la Bolsa de Paris hacia la de Londres y NY.



Yo no tengo ni una acción gabacha por su doble imposición y su tasa robin.


----------



## esquilero (17 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Pues entonces el dinero saldrá de la Bolsa de Paris hacia la de Londres y NY.




Pues las cosas son exactamente al reves segun los chupapollas del PAISIS : 









Londres pierde ante París su corona como la mayor Bolsa de Europa


El euro y las grandes marcas de lujo empujan al mercado francés frente a un mercado británico lastrado por el Brexit




elpais.com


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Nov 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Pues las cosas son exactamente al reves segun los chupapollas del PAISIS :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por tanto hay que comprar RU, el cual por cierto se va a poner muy serio con el gasto público.


----------



## Kozak (17 Nov 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Pues las cosas son exactamente al reves segun los chupapollas del PAISIS :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rebajas en el LSE, pues. Juntando estoy para BP y RDS con su correspondiente Stamp Duty, o Tasa de la Oreja.


----------



## esquilero (17 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Por tanto hay que comprar RU, el cual por cierto se va a poner muy serio con el gasto público.




Una cosa que me llama mucho la atención es el montonazo de noticias negativas que hay en la prensa española sobre la economia britanica y en cambio cuando habló con amigos mios que viven alli lo que comentan es que están ganando más dinero que nunca ya que los sueldos suben bastante. A los currelas buenos se los están rifando los empresarios y la manera de convencerles es pagandoles más pasta. 

Creo que si mañana volvieran a votar sobre el Brexit, salía todavia con más facilidad que en la primera votación.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Nov 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> Rebajas en el LSE, pues. Juntando estoy para BP y RDS con su correspondiente Stamp Duty, o Tasa de la Oreja.



Yo no entraría a ninguna petrolera en este momento, han subido mucho por el precio del petróleo, hay muchas otras muy baratas, buenas y dividinderas:

Seguros: Aviva, Legal and general

Tabaco: British american tobacco

Logistica: IDS (Royal Mail)

Lujo: Burberry

Alimentación: AB foods (esta lleva Primark en el negocio), Unilever


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Nov 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Una cosa que me llama mucho la atención es el montonazo de noticias negativas que hay en la prensa española sobre la economia britanica y en cambio cuando habló con amigos mios que viven alli lo que comentan es que están ganando más dinero que nunca ya que los sueldos suben bastante. A los currelas buenos se los están rifando los empresarios y la manera de convencerles es pagandoles más pasta.
> 
> Creo que si mañana volvieran a votar sobre el Brexit, salía todavia con más facilidad que en la primera votación.



No quieren que compre la gente barato y de paso nos hacen creer que en España estamos mejor que otros.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Nov 2022)

Hablando de IDS, quitan el dividendo de enero y sube un 5% la cotización. Parece que al mercado le gusta que la empresa diga que le dé igual lo que digan los sindicatos, que va transformar Royal mail por las buenas o por las malas, reduciendo plantilla a saco. Y siguen amenazando con separar GLS de Royal mail y dicen que ambas son viables. En caso de spinoff, hay que mantener GLS y la otra seguramente vender, veremos qué pasa.


----------



## esquilero (18 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No quieren que compre la gente barato y de paso nos hacen creer que en España estamos mejor que otros.




Pero la gente que piensa que España está mejor que otros no tiene más que caminar unos metros y compararnos con nuestros vecinos franceses. Ahí mismo se termina la propaganda de "lo bien que está España y la mierda que es el extranjero"


----------



## Pat (18 Nov 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Pues las cosas son exactamente al reves segun los chupapollas del PAISIS :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No exactamente; Francia ha incrementado poco su capitalización, pero el UK ha perdido mucho, creo que el mayor parte se ha ido a USA y algo a Holanda. Además de los efectos del devaluación de la libra y las perdidas de “Valor” de las empresas en el UK_ (20% en el ultimo año_)


----------



## Pat (18 Nov 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Una cosa que me llama mucho la atención es el montonazo de noticias negativas que hay en la prensa española sobre la economia britanica y en cambio cuando habló con amigos mios que viven alli lo que comentan es que están ganando más dinero que nunca ya que los sueldos suben bastante. A los currelas buenos se los están rifando los empresarios y la manera de convencerles es pagandoles más pasta.
> 
> Creo que si mañana volvieran a votar sobre el Brexit, salía todavia con más facilidad que en la primera votación.



Nunca vais a oír nada positiva sobre Brexit en los medios de comunicación Europeas , y la mayor parte de los Británicas; Absolutamente todos crean en la creación de una Europa Unida y la disidencia no está tolerada.

Es gracioso ver como solo se habla del tema económico y las pérdidas económicas por Brexit cuando a los pro Europeas no les importa nada lo económico y estén dispuesto sacrificar absolutamente todo para ver los países Europeas “Unidos” bajo el gestión “Benevolente” de Bruselas.

En fin; ya no me importa, Brexit es irreversible y como Británico esto me satisface.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Nov 2022)

Pat dijo:


> No exactamente; Francia ha incrementado poco su capitalización, pero el UK ha perdido mucho, creo que el mayor parte se ha ido a USA y algo a Holanda. Además de los efectos del devaluación de la libra y las perdidas de “Valor” de las empresas en el UK_ (20% en el ultimo año_)



Precisamente por eso es interesante comprar acciones de ese mercado.


----------



## finkbrau (18 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Precisamente por eso es interesante comprar acciones de ese mercado.



Yo llevo ya 4 ...GSK, Ab foods Royal mail y hoy he incorporado un poco de BT 
En cuanto corrija un poco Unilever, para dentro también


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Nov 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Nunca vais a oír nada positiva sobre Brexit en los medios de comunicación Europeas , y la mayor parte de los Británicas; Absolutamente todos crean en la creación de una Europa Unida y la disidencia no está tolerada.
> 
> Es gracioso ver como solo se habla del tema económico y las pérdidas económicas por Brexit cuando a los pro Europeas no les importa nada lo económico y estén dispuesto sacrificar absolutamente todo para ver los países Europeas “Unidos” bajo el gestión “Benevolente” de Bruselas.
> 
> En fin; ya no me importa, Brexit es irreversible y como Británico esto me satisface.



Suerte tienen de no aguantar esta distopía de mierda que es la Unión Europea, que de Europea no tiene nada y de unión tampoco, es una dictadura funcionarial a las órdenes de Estados Unidos, dirigida por lameculos, degenerados, corruptos e imbéciles.

Tampoco me fiaría nada de los políticos británicos, pero al menos la nación conserva algo más de soberanía y tienen más voluntad de arreglar los problemas económicos que aquí.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Nov 2022)

Pisha, te estás descuidando, escribe "el libra" y no pongas tildes, que va a parecer que sabes Español correctamente

disculpa el interrupción, llanito



Pat dijo:


> No exactamente; Francia ha incrementado poco su capitalización, pero el UK ha perdido mucho, creo que el mayor parte se ha ido a USA y algo a Holanda. Además de los efectos del devaluación de la libra y las perdidas de “Valor” de las empresas en el UK_ (20% en el ultimo año_)


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Nov 2022)

No volváis e id preparándoos para perder el control de Ibrartá... 



Pat dijo:


> Nunca vais a oír nada positiva sobre Brexit en los medios de comunicación Europeas , y la mayor parte de los Británicas; Absolutamente todos crean en la creación de una Europa Unida y la disidencia no está tolerada.
> 
> Es gracioso ver como solo se habla del tema económico y las pérdidas económicas por Brexit cuando a los pro Europeas no les importa nada lo económico y estén dispuesto sacrificar absolutamente todo para ver los países Europeas “Unidos” bajo el gestión “Benevolente” de Bruselas.
> 
> En fin; ya no me importa, Brexit es irreversible y como Británico esto me satisface.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Nov 2022)

finkbrau dijo:


> Yo llevo ya 4 ...GSK, Ab foods Royal mail y hoy he incorporado un poco de BT
> En cuanto corrija un poco Unilever, para dentro también



Exepto Royal Mail estoy contigo.

Tengo GSK desde hace tiempo, BAT tambien. AB Foods me gustaría y Unilever lo mismo, cuando se caigan del todo trataré de pillar algunas.


----------



## finkbrau (18 Nov 2022)

No llevo BAT , la quiero pero la veo cara aún, llevo BT group , pero poca exposición
Ab foods la veo bien de precio, se ha dado un buen ostión este par de años y Unilever en cuanto corrija un poco para la saca también


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Exepto Royal Mail estoy contigo.
> 
> Tengo GSK desde hace tiempo, BAT tambien. AB Foods me gustaría y Unilever lo mismo, cuando se caigan del todo trataré de pillar algunas.



Royal mail es de un perfil más arriesgado, es para llevar menos en cartera que otras, como todas es comprarla a un precio adecuado para reducir ese riesgo.

Las de alimentación inglesas son de lo más estable, yo quiero incorporar también más adelante, pero no creo que caigan mucho más, sinceramente.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (19 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Royal mail es de un perfil más arriesgado, es para llevar menos en cartera que otras, como todas es comprarla a un precio adecuado para reducir ese riesgo.
> 
> Las de alimentación inglesas son de lo más estable, yo quiero incorporar también más adelante, pero no creo que caigan mucho más, sinceramente.



De momento Royal Mail (IDS) ha suspendido el próximo dividendo, y deja en el aire el posterior al suspendido (que en caso de pagarse , tendría que salir de los beneficios de GSL, y no de IDS), hay gente que comenta que pude ser una estrategia de cara a la negociación con los sindicatos (no estaria mal tirada del todo), pero yo personalmente he vendido mi posición para rotarla a otra inglesa,

Por otro lado me gusta mucho GSK, y estoy deseando meter alguna farma en mi cartera (tengo algo de JNJ, pero muy poco) , El tema de GSK es el del antiacido Zaltac que se supone que provocaba cáncer y estaban con litigios en eeuu, copio y pego ( los daños del litigio de Zantac posiblemente podrían llegar a $ 10.5 mil millones a $ 45 mil millnes, según analistas de Morgan Stanley, en base a acuerdos de litigios similares en el pasado. “Existe una incertidumbre considerable en esta etapa en torno al posible impacto financiero total del litigio de Zantac”), y esto implica a Sanofi, GSK y Boehringer Ingelheim GmbH , aun que no se en que porcentaje, es un tema similar al de MMM.

¿Qué opináis vosotros de la situación de GSK?, es para tanto o no llegara la sangre al rio?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Nov 2022)

AVISO: SI ME HACEIS UNA PREGUNTA Y VEIS QUE NO RESPONDO, MANDAME UN PRIVADO. A VECES SE ME PASAN.

GRACIAS.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Nov 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> De momento Royal Mail (IDS) ha suspendido el próximo dividendo, y deja en el aire el posterior al suspendido, hay gente que comenta que pude ser una estrategia de cara a la negociación con los sindicatos, pero yo personalmente he vendido mi posición para rotarla a otra inglesa,
> 
> Por otro lado me gusta mucho GSK, y estoy deseando meter alguna farma en mi cartera (tengo algo de JNJ, pero muy poco) , El tema de GSK es el del antiacido Zaltac que se supone que provocaba cáncer y estaban con litigios en eeuu, copio y pego ( los daños del litigio de Zantac posiblemente podrían llegar a $ 10.5 mil millones a $ 45 mil millones, según analistas de Morgan Stanley, en base a acuerdos de litigios similares en el pasado. “Existe una incertidumbre considerable en esta etapa en torno al posible impacto financiero total del litigio de Zantac”), y esto implica a Sanofi, GSK y Boehringer Ingelheim GmbH , aun que no se en que porcentaje, es un tema similar al de MMM.
> 
> ¿Qué opináis vosotros de la situación de GSK?, es para tanto o no llegara la sangre al rio?



Opino lo siguiente: Bayer INFECTÓ DE SIDA a unas 20.000 personas, pagando millones de dolares de los años 90. Mis acciones de Bayer me dan casi un 4% neto anual. También tengo GSK, con mas de un 7% de dividendos brutos que cobro en acciones. Las dos las tengo en verde.

Estas farmacéuticas grandes tienen comprados a los gobiernos. De vez en cuando hacen alguna cagada gorda, pagan, y a correr. Yo, personalmente, no me preocupo por esos ruidos que lo que suelen hacer es bajar el precio de la acción.

Las que tienes que mirar con cuidado son las pequeñas, que si pueden ser destruidas por un escándalo de éste tipo.

Dicho lo anterior, si yo no tuviera GSK ahora mismo no me metería porque tiene mucha deuda. Yo la compré muy barata, pero con ese peso de deuda hay que esperar a ver si la saben canalizar bien. Pero claro, si eso ocurre te saldrá mas caro comprarla.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (19 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Opino lo siguiente: Bayer INFECTÓ DE SIDA a unas 20.000 personas, pagando millones de dolares de los años 90. Mis acciones de Bayer me dan casi un 4% neto anual. También tengo GSK, con mas de un 7% de dividendos brutos que cobro en acciones. Las dos las tengo en verde.
> 
> Estas farmacéuticas grandes tienen comprados a los gobiernos. De vez en cuando hacen alguna cagada gorda, pagan, y a correr. Yo, personalmente, no me preocupo por esos ruidos que lo que suelen hacer es bajar el precio de la acción.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu análisis, me es muy útil y esclarecedor.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Nov 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> De momento Royal Mail (IDS) ha suspendido el próximo dividendo, y deja en el aire el posterior al suspendido (que en caso de pagarse , tendría que salir de los beneficios de GSL, y no de IDS), hay gente que comenta que pude ser una estrategia de cara a la negociación con los sindicatos (no estaria mal tirada del todo), pero yo personalmente he vendido mi posición para rotarla a otra inglesa,
> 
> Por otro lado me gusta mucho GSK, y estoy deseando meter alguna farma en mi cartera (tengo algo de JNJ, pero muy poco) , El tema de GSK es el del antiacido Zaltac que se supone que provocaba cáncer y estaban con litigios en eeuu, copio y pego ( los daños del litigio de Zantac posiblemente podrían llegar a $ 10.5 mil millones a $ 45 mil millnes, según analistas de Morgan Stanley, en base a acuerdos de litigios similares en el pasado. “Existe una incertidumbre considerable en esta etapa en torno al posible impacto financiero total del litigio de Zantac”), y esto implica a Sanofi, GSK y Boehringer Ingelheim GmbH , aun que no se en que porcentaje, es un tema similar al de MMM.
> 
> ¿Qué opináis vosotros de la situación de GSK?, es para tanto o no llegara la sangre al rio?



Si sale mal lo de Royal Mail pienso que partirán la compañía en 2 y se hará un spinoff, hay que tener en cuenta que son dos empresas, la buena que es GLS y la mala que hay que convertir en GLS que es Royal Mail. Por el precio que se está pagando creo que merece la pena mantener, si sale mal nos quedamos con GLS y la otra se venderá. Sabe mal que hayan suspendido el dividendo de enero, pero eso me parece de empresas serias y prudentes. En cualquier caso el precio que se paga era por estos riesgos que ya conocíamos.

Sobre las farmas opino lo siguiente: ahora dan muchos beneficios pero si algún día la sociedad se da cuenta de su modelo de negocio no van a levantar cabeza, claro que estando en una sociedad de imbéciles es difícil que eso ocurra, pero es un riesgo que está ahí.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Nov 2022)

Se puede dar cuenta de que el negocio que tienen es mantener a la gente enferma dándoles mierda. Su negocio no es sanar a nadie.


----------



## javac (19 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Opino lo siguiente: Bayer INFECTÓ DE SIDA a unas 20.000 personas, pagando millones de dolares de los años 90. Mis acciones de Bayer me dan casi un 4% neto anual. También tengo GSK, con mas de un 7% de dividendos brutos que cobro en acciones. Las dos las tengo en verde.
> 
> Estas farmacéuticas grandes tienen comprados a los gobiernos. De vez en cuando hacen alguna cagada gorda, pagan, y a correr. Yo, personalmente, no me preocupo por esos ruidos que lo que suelen hacer es bajar el precio de la acción.
> 
> ...



Hoy he revisado los números de gsk y no los veo mal.
La deuda la van reduciendo poco a poco y el resto tiene un nivel similar a 2019

La puse en radar cuando cayó en septiembre y ahora está más tranquila.

Creo que le caerá un paquetito sobre 30


----------



## Kozak (19 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo no entraría a ninguna petrolera en este momento, han subido mucho por el precio del petróleo, hay muchas otras muy baratas, buenas y dividinderas:
> 
> Seguros: Aviva, Legal and general
> 
> ...



De seguros no me fío, algo me dice que la esperanza de vida no tiene mucho margen para subir ya en Occidente.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Nov 2022)

Kozak dijo:


> De seguros no me fío, algo me dice que la esperanza de vida no tiene mucho margen para subir ya en Occidente.



Siempre hay cosas que asegurar, no creo que falten clientes, es un negocio como el de las telecos, aburrido y predecible.


----------



## Kozak (20 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Siempre hay cosas que asegurar, no creo que falten clientes, es un negocio como el de las telecos, aburrido y predecible.



...en épocas aburridas y predecibles.

Algo me dice que lo que se viene puede ser lo primero, no tanto lo segundo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (21 Nov 2022)

*BAT ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS (PILLO ACCIONES)*

Los últimos dividendos de la tabacalera siguen cayendo desde Mayo, entregando ésta vez 0.61 euros por acción. Sigo aceptando acciones para incrementar mi posición.

Mis BAT llevan casi un +26% de incremento desde que las compré, así que ninguna queja aunque ésta no es una dividendera que me entrega dividendos liquidos, y por ello no cuenta en mis objetivos anuales.


----------



## Latigo (22 Nov 2022)

Tienes alguna hoja excel donde se puedan ver los dividendos pagados asociados al precio de la acción y número de acciones en circulación.

Lo ideal sería hacer una serie de regresiones cruzadas, capitalización, BPA, yield, para detectar si existen correlaciones y ver que factores determinan una buena inversión.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Nov 2022)

Buenas, ¿Que opinión tenéis de Kimberly - Clark?

Tiene marcas como Scottex, Huggies, Kleenex, etc, todo enfocado a papel para contener mocos, pipis y demás incontinencias...

El sector me parece bastante bueno, consumo defensivo y son marcas con nombre. No es lo mismo un pañal Huggies que uno de Mercadona...

Según la pagina del Nasdaq tiene un Yield de 3.45, que no está mal, aunque no impresiona, aunque si entusiasma que lo ha ido aumentando desde el 97, al igual que su cotización.

¿Alguno la lleváis en cartera?


----------



## max power (26 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Buenas, ¿Que opinión tenéis de Kimberly - Clark?
> 
> Tiene marcas como Scottex, Huggies, Kleenex, etc, todo enfocado a papel para contener mocos, pipis y demás incontinencias...
> 
> ...



PER 25
Payout 87%
Cerca de maximos históricos
Mucha deuda

No lo veo claro.


----------



## Octopus (26 Nov 2022)

Hace poco le lanze buen misil a Petrobras a buen precio..a ver si con suerte se resuelve el
tema del sociata Lula y sube duro en 1-2 años..pero esta accion la veo para quedarsela e ir aportando en correcciones o despues de ex dividend etc eh...vamos solo con esta ya veo que me
puede dar buena paguita de vago inútil langostero anual jeje(aunque tenga varias acciones mas de otras empresas)La putada la enorme y superlativa corrupción pero bueno...con los divis le voy metiendo al ETF SDIV al 8-10% anual y finish jeje en 3-5 años quiero paguita global de la parte de divis langosteros a 3-6 netos al mes prorrateados jeje(aportando divis y ahorro anual x otras partes claro jej) e ir a parte pasando del ladrillo poco a poco e ir vendiendo algo con buena plusvis que ya me
empieza a pesar y tocar la moral lidiar con tantos inquilinos monguers


----------



## lucasgrijander (26 Nov 2022)

Pregunta de principiante:

¿Cuál es la forma más sencilla de invertir en dividendos? A la que menos tiempo haya que dedicarle pero que sea fiable, no jugar a la lotería.

No tengo conocimentos para analizar empresas, ni tampoco mucho tiempo. ¿Hay algo así como un listado de las empresas que repartan dividendos más fiables, donde invertir sin tener que estudiar cada empresa? Sería algo análogo a invertir en un fondo que replique un índice mundial o regional.


----------



## Octopus (26 Nov 2022)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Pregunta de principiante:
> 
> ¿Cuál es la forma más sencilla de invertir en dividendos? A la que menos tiempo haya que dedicarle pero que sea fiable, no jugar a la lotería.
> 
> No tengo conocimentos para analizar empresas, ni tampoco mucho tiempo. ¿Hay algo así como un listado de las empresas que repartan dividendos más fiables, donde invertir sin tener que estudiar cada empresa? Sería algo análogo a invertir en un fondo que replique un índice mundial o regional.



La mas "facil" (y sin tener ganas ni de aprender muchos conocimientos) yo diría meterle en ETFS de divis..e ir promediando en correcciones etc(Etfs de gran dividendos o en crisis y hostiones gordos meterle tb en Etfs de aristócratas etc..)Esto es poco a poco..si quieres sacarte buen sueldo y estar "seguro" necesitas muchos cientos de miles de euros etc(sin comerte mucho el tarro me refiero jej la historia de siempre..jejeje) para sacarte un sueldo me
refiero..luego claro esta las necesidades de cada uno..pero vamos esa es la realidad en plan "seguro"
sin comerte el tarro...(No es mi caso actualmente asi que me toca "comerme" y arriesgar el tarro Xd)


----------



## lucasgrijander (26 Nov 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> La mas "facil" (y sin tener ganas ni de aprender muchos conocimientos) yo diría meterle en ETFS de divis..e ir promediando en correcciones etc(Etfs de gran dividendos o en crisis y hostiones gordos meterle tb en Etfs de aristócratas etc..)Esto es poco a poco..si quieres sacarte buen sueldo y estar "seguro" necesitas muchos cientos de miles de euros etc(sin comerte mucho el tarro me refiero jej la historia de siempre..jejeje) para sacarte un sueldo me
> refiero..luego claro esta las necesidades de cada uno..pero vamos esa es la realidad en plan "seguro"
> sin comerte el tarro...(No es mi caso actualmente asi que me toca "comerme" y arriesgar el tarro Xd)




Gracias por la respuesta.


¿Hay algún "Warren Buffett de los dividendos", algún tipo que lleve 30-40 años inviertiendo con acierto en acciones con dividendos, cuyas inversiones sean públicas (conocidas, quiero decir), y que uno pueda simplemente copiar?


----------



## Octopus (26 Nov 2022)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> 
> ¿Hay algún "Warren Buffett de los dividendos", algún tipo que lleve 30-40 años inviertiendo con acierto en acciones con dividendos, cuyas inversiones sean públicas (conocidas, quiero decir), y que uno pueda simplemente copiar?



El mismo Warren por ejemplo jejj


----------



## max power (26 Nov 2022)

Mira la lista de dividend aristocrats de la bolsa americana. Son empresas que llevan al menos 50 años repartiendo dividendo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Buenas, ¿Que opinión tenéis de Kimberly - Clark?





max power dijo:


> PER 25
> Payout 87%
> Cerca de maximos históricos
> Mucha deuda
> ...



Se me ha adelantado Max.

A kimberly se la metía con cariño, pero te cuento mi problema principal: Kimberly-Clark Cash Flow Statement 2009-2022 | KMB

El "cash from operations" es el mismo todos los años. Pero la deuda...https://www.macrotrends.net/stocks/charts/KMB/kimberly-clark/balance-sheet

Mira la "long term debt". Aumenta cada año. Osea, es insostenible.

La única forma de entrar en ésta empresa es que hagan algo para, como mínimo, mantener la deuda sin aumentarla. Si no, no me vale.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Nov 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Hace poco le lanze buen misil a Petrobras a buen precio..a ver si con suerte se resuelve el
> tema del sociata Lula y sube duro en 1-2 años..pero esta accion la veo para quedarsela e ir aportando en correcciones o despues de ex dividend etc eh...vamos solo con esta ya veo que me
> puede dar buena paguita de vago inútil langostero anual jeje(aunque tenga varias acciones mas de otras empresas)La putada la enorme y superlativa corrupción pero bueno...con los divis le voy metiendo al ETF SDIV al 8-10% anual y finish jeje en 3-5 años quiero paguita global de la parte de divis langosteros a 3-6 netos al mes prorrateados jeje(aportando divis y ahorro anual x otras partes claro jej) e ir a parte pasando del ladrillo poco a poco e ir vendiendo algo con buena plusvis que ya me
> empieza a pesar y tocar la moral lidiar con tantos inquilinos monguers



Petrobras es cojonuda, pero estas comprando por motivos políticos, osea, estas jugando a la lotería.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Nov 2022)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Pregunta de principiante:
> 
> ¿Cuál es la forma más sencilla de invertir en dividendos? A *la que menos tiempo haya que dedicarle pero que sea fiable, no jugar a la lotería*.
> 
> No tengo conocimentos para analizar empresas, ni tampoco mucho tiempo. ¿Hay algo así como un listado de las empresas que repartan dividendos más fiables, donde invertir sin tener que estudiar cada empresa? Sería algo análogo a invertir en un fondo que replique un índice mundial o regional.



No puedes.

No puedes invertir para ganar pasta sin dedicarle tiempo, porque los beneficios se los comen entre el broker y la inflación. Los "dividend aristocrats" son buenos *siempre y cuando los pilles en momentos malos, osea, teniendo que estudiarlos e invertir tiempo y dinero*. Y replicar un fondo efectívamente te hará ganar dinero sin riesgo, pero ese dinero que gane se lo repartirán entre hacienda, las comisiones del broker, y la propia inflación/devaluación.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Nov 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> El mismo Warren por ejemplo jejj



Warren Buffet casi siempre (por no decir siempre) ha negociado sus propios diviendos en casi todas (por no decir todas) las empresas donde ha invertido. Algunas veces esos dividendos son públicos, otras son negociados especialmente para él.

Las empresas aceptan porque el mero hecho de que te compre Warren Buffett hace que suba tu valor en bolsa.

Ejemplo: TSMC, que ha subido mas de un 7% al ser publicado que Warren la ha comprado. Y sin embargo Intel, que esta en el mismo mercado e incluso en mejor situación (americana, con dinero del gobierno y una fábrica en construcción) tiene una caida de la hostia.

*Pero claro, a los especuladores y retrasados varios no les gusta admitir que, con datos en la mano, Warren es un inversor por dividendos*. Ten en cuenta que muchos viven de las comisiones de las transacciones, así que comprar una empresa y no venderla, como hace Warren con la mayoría de su cartera, queda feo.


----------



## XXavier (26 Nov 2022)

Es posible un próximo bajón de la bolsa española debido a la necesidad de 'liquidar posiciones' para poder pagar el nuevo impuesto a las grandes fortunas. Para los no afectados por ese impuesto, puede ser un momento interesante para comprar...


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Nov 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Es posible un próximo bajón de la bolsa española debido a la necesidad de 'liquidar posiciones' para poder pagar el nuevo impuesto a las grandes fortunas. Para los no afectados por ese impuesto, puede ser un momento interesante para comprar...



Los RICOs no tienen nada a su nombre fisico.
Esas acciones estan a nombre de bancos custodio Vanguard, Blackrock, etc... y a su vez en carteras a nombre de ASSEment Ortgega LTD con sede en Luxemburgo, a nombre a su vez de Foxtroxxx LTD con sede en Panama, a nombre finalmente de A. Ortega Feito.

Hacienda a esto no llega.


----------



## XXavier (26 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Los RICOs no tienen nada a su nombre fisico.
> Esas acciones estan a nombre de bancos custodio Vanguard, Blackrock, etc... y a su vez en carteras a nombre de ASSEment Ortgega LTD con sede en Luxemburgo, a nombre a su vez de Foxtroxxx LTD con sede en Panama, a nombre finalmente de A. Ortega Feito.
> 
> Haciendo a esto no llega.




Eso que dices es ilegal si no se declara. Y si se declara, hay que pagar. La gente –también la adinerada– suele cumplir la ley, porque no hacerlo es vivir como un delincuente, lo que es, como mínimo, incómodo.

Hacienda sabe perfectamente quién tiene cuánto. Ahora se han inventado un impuesto nuevo, y lo cobrarán...


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Nov 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Eso que dices es ilegal si no se declara. Y si se declara, hay que pagar. La gente –también la adinerada– suele cumplir la ley, porque no hacerlo es vivir como un delincuente, lo que es, como mínimo, incómodo.
> 
> Hacienda sabe perfectamente quién tiene cuánto. Ahora se han inventado un impuesto nuevo, y lo cobrarán...



Te aseguro que los RICOs no lo pagarán, porque no tienen nada a su nombre físico, y Hacienda no sabe una mierda, esa es la realidad.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Nov 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Eso que dices es ilegal si no se declara. Y si se declara, hay que pagar. La gente –también la adinerada– suele cumplir la ley, porque no hacerlo es vivir como un delincuente, lo que es, como mínimo, incómodo.
> 
> Hacienda sabe perfectamente quién tiene cuánto. Ahora se han inventado un impuesto nuevo, y lo cobrarán...



Los mismos políticos que se inventan esos impuestos "contra los ricos" son los primeros en abrirse cuentas y crearse empresas instrumentales en Panamá y otros países fiscalmente opacos. Si los políticos, a los que siendo generosos podríamos tratar de mediocres, lo hacen, ¿qué te hace pensar que no lo harán los ricos? Y eso si les gusta el riesgo, pero si quieren vivir tranquilos, lo mejor es que hagan el petate, deshagan sus inversiones en España y se larguen con su dinero a un país decente.
Y no hace falta ser muy rico, cualquier jubilado con algo de patrimonio puede pagar muchísimos menos impuestos si se instala en Portugal. Y ya ni hablemos si se larga a Andorra, aunque aquel país tiene un clima y un relieve mucho menos apacible para los viejos.


----------



## XXavier (26 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Te aseguro que los RICOs no lo pagarán, porque no tienen nada a su nombre físico, y Hacienda no sabe una mierda, esa es la realidad.



Seguro que será el caso de algunas personas, pero serán pocas, porque los delincuentes siempre son una minoría, en cualquier actividad.


----------



## XXavier (26 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Los mismos políticos que se inventan esos impuestos "contra los ricos" son los primeros en abrirse cuentas y crearse empresas instrumentales en Panamá y otros países fiscalmente opacos. Si los políticos, a los que siendo generosos podríamos tratar de mediocres, lo hacen, ¿qué te hace pensar que no lo harán los ricos? Y eso si les gusta el riesgo, pero si quieren vivir tranquilos, lo mejor es que hagan el petate, deshagan sus inversiones en España y se larguen con su dinero a un país decente.
> Y no hace falta ser muy rico, cualquier jubilado con algo de patrimonio puede pagar muchísimos menos impuestos si se instala en Portugal. Y ya ni hablemos si se larga a Andorra, aunque aquel país tiene un clima y un relieve mucho menos apacible para los viejos.



Bien, mudarse a Portugal o Andorra es una posibilidad, pero bastante incómodo...


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (26 Nov 2022)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Pregunta de principiante:
> 
> ¿Cuál es la forma más sencilla de invertir en dividendos? A la que menos tiempo haya que dedicarle pero que sea fiable, no jugar a la lotería.
> 
> No tengo conocimentos para analizar empresas, ni tampoco mucho tiempo. ¿Hay algo así como un listado de las empresas que repartan dividendos más fiables, donde invertir sin tener que estudiar cada empresa? Sería algo análogo a invertir en un fondo que replique un índice mundial o regional.



Tienes los siguientes ETFs:



En mi caso, estoy invirtiendo en FUSD:









Fidelity US Quality Income UCITS ETF | A2DL7C | IE00BYXVGX24


Key facts and comparisons for Fidelity US Quality Income UCITS ETF (FUSD | IE00BYXVGX24) ➤ justETF – The ETF Screener




www.justetf.com





Buen crecimiento y dividendos aceptables, además de mucha diversificación. La idea es ir a largo plazo, para tenerlo como complemento de la cartera principal. La combinación de crecimiento más dividendos lo hace muy atractivo.

Las empresas principales que lleva son las siguientes:



Y desde su creación hace 5 años, todos los años ha acabado en verde:


----------



## Octopus (26 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Warren Buffet casi siempre (por no decir siempre) ha negociado sus propios diviendos en casi todas (por no decir todas) las empresas donde ha invertido. Algunas veces esos dividendos son públicos, otras son negociados especialmente para él.
> 
> Las empresas aceptan porque el mero hecho de que te compre Warren Buffett hace que suba tu valor en bolsa.
> 
> ...



Asi es señor.Encima el tio normalmente suele negociar unos dividendos especiales para el


----------



## Octopus (26 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Los mismos políticos que se inventan esos impuestos "contra los ricos" son los primeros en abrirse cuentas y crearse empresas instrumentales en Panamá y otros países fiscalmente opacos. Si los políticos, a los que siendo generosos podríamos tratar de mediocres, lo hacen, ¿qué te hace pensar que no lo harán los ricos? Y eso si les gusta el riesgo, pero si quieren vivir tranquilos, lo mejor es que hagan el petate, deshagan sus inversiones en España y se larguen con su dinero a un país decente.
> Y no hace falta ser muy rico, cualquier jubilado con algo de patrimonio puede pagar muchísimos menos impuestos si se instala en Portugal. Y ya ni hablemos si se larga a Andorra, aunque aquel país tiene un clima y un relieve mucho menos apacible para los viejos.



Yo creo que una vez ponga su equipo de gobierno de cara a la acción se resolverá pero si...tiene su riesgo


----------



## Daniel_Plainview (26 Nov 2022)

No se si te lo habrán preguntado pero ¿te dedicas profesionalmente a ésto? ¿trabajas en un fondo de inversión o banco?

Lo digo porque cada vez que te leo es como si supieras sacar información de cualquier sitio. Como si te hubieran entrenado.

No hace falta que respondas si no quieres.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Nov 2022)

Daniel_Plainview dijo:


> No se si te lo habrán preguntado pero ¿te dedicas profesionalmente a ésto? ¿trabajas en un fondo de inversión o banco?
> 
> Lo digo porque cada vez que te leo es como si supieras sacar información de cualquier sitio. Como si te hubieran entrenado.
> 
> No hace falta que respondas si no quieres.



No. No me dedico profesionalmente a ello.

Lo que hago profesionalmente es mirar datos y prestar mucha atención, y eso se puede aplicar perféctamente a las inversiones. Como dicen en "margin call":


----------



## Octopus (26 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Petrobras es cojonuda, pero estas comprando por motivos políticos, osea, estas jugando a la lotería.



No hombre no....simplemente he comprado mas aprovechando la
coyuntura politica(que estoy seguro que es temporal) Ya tenia acciones de la
empresa hace tiempo


----------



## Ethan Power (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## enterprise (26 Nov 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> No hombre no....simplemente he comprado mas aprovechando la
> coyuntura politica(que estoy seguro que es temporal) Ya tenia acciones de la
> empresa hace tiempo
> 
> ...


----------



## Octopus (26 Nov 2022)

PBR4


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Nov 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> PBR4



????

Petroleo brasileiro???


----------



## Octopus (27 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> ????
> 
> Petroleo brasileiro???



Yes pero tiene que poner el 4..ya que tb hay PBR3 es un ADR americano


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Nov 2022)

Proxima fecha de ex dividendo de BATS: 22-12-22. Fecha de pago : 06-02-23.
Pago 0.5459 GBP por accion SIN RETENCION a CUENTA. 
Yield del 6.50%.


----------



## javac (27 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Warren Buffet casi siempre (por no decir siempre) ha negociado sus propios diviendos en casi todas (por no decir todas) las empresas donde ha invertido. Algunas veces esos dividendos son públicos, otras son negociados especialmente para él.
> 
> Las empresas aceptan porque el mero hecho de que te compre Warren Buffett hace que suba tu valor en bolsa.
> 
> ...



Añado que cuando buffet compró bac, compró la opción de preferentes tras la crisis del 2008.
Luego pone y despide consejos directivos.
No Invierte, transforma y recibe cosas a la carta.

Otra liga

Sin conocer a feministo, por estilo de inversión, dudo que tras hacer un análisis rápido tenga más de 40 empresas a las que realmente siga. 
Empresas buenas por fundamentales y dividendos, hay pocas a nivel mundial


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Nov 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Yes pero tiene que poner el 4..ya que tb hay PBR3 es un ADR americano



¿Qué porcentaje de Petrobras tienes en cartera?
¿Cuánto vas en rojo?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Nov 2022)

javac dijo:


> Añado que cuando buffet compró bac, compró la opción de preferentes tras la crisis del 2008.
> Luego pone y despide consejos directivos.
> No Invierte, transforma y recibe cosas a la carta.
> 
> ...



Desde el respeto: Conociendo a feministo, osea yo, te digo que tengo mas de 50 empresas en cartera que he analizado con cuidado. De ellas, al menos 10 las he tenido desde mi primera cartera allá por principios del año 2000.

Dicho ésto, no todas las 50 dan dividendos, y por ello no me lees hablar sobre ellas, e incluso hay varias que los han pausado momentaneamente (Ejemplo: Airbus +82%, que los ha vuelto a dar éste año, y Boeing +46%, que no sabemos cuando volverá a darlos).

Siguiendo el ejemplo, no habrás leido nada de Boeing porque aún no ha dado dividendos, pero la llevo en cartera desde hace tiempo.

Hay pocas empresas buenas a nivel de fundamentales, pero desde luego son mas de 50, e incluso mas de 500. De hecho, en mi radar* debo tener unas 100 empresas que me parecen buenísimas para entrar...cuando esten bien de precio*.

Ejemplos: El 100% de los aristocratas del dividendo, 3M, P&G, BHP, Kroger, SAAB, Mosaic...todas éstas estan bien, pero su precio es aún elevado para el riesgo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Proxima fecha de ex dividendo de BATS: 22-12-22. Fecha de pago : 06-02-23.
> Pago 0.5459 GBP por accion SIN RETENCION a CUENTA.
> Yield del 6.50%.



Ya he dado orden de que me paguen en acciones. Es poco mas de un 2% de mi cartera, pero me gusta.

Por cierto, otra buena del ramo es Japan Tobacco.


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Nov 2022)

Y como veis VZ.....ha bajado bastante ya da un 6.50%.


----------



## Octopus (27 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Qué porcentaje de Petrobras tienes en cartera?
> ¿Cuánto vas en rojo?



Sobre el 5%-6% de cartera y voy un -7%.Aunque me gustaria que fuera un 10% de mi cartera en un futuro


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Nov 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Sobre el 5%-6% de cartera y voy un -7%.Aunque me gustaria que fuera un 10% de mi cartera en un futuro



Gracias por la respuesta.

Esta bien tener una empresa que sea un 10% de tu cartera. Asegúrate de que la estudias en profundidad. No hablo de Petrobras, sino de cualquier empresa que quieras que sea predominante en tu cartera. Y si la acción cae, revisa la historia y sus fundamentales, para añadir si el motivo de la caida no es "justo".

Recuerda: El mercado es emocional, pero los fundamentales son prácticos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Nov 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Y como veis VZ.....ha bajado bastante ya da un 6.50%.



Yo la llevo en cartera. Es cíclica pero me gusta. Es un mercado con una brutal barrera de entrada pero con pocos competidores, pero debo reconocer que VZ lleva mucha deuda y eso siempre da miedo.


----------



## enterprise (27 Nov 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> PBR4
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Gracias Optopus


----------



## enterprise (27 Nov 2022)

Lo que no encuentro los dividendos de la pbr4 en el latibex
Sabeis dinde verlos?
Gracias


----------



## Octopus (28 Nov 2022)

enterprise dijo:


> Lo que no encuentro los dividendos de la pbr4 en el latibex
> Sabeis dinde verlos?
> Gracias



Parece ser que no los dan no se porque...Yo tampoco lo vi en su dia


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Nov 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Parece ser que no los dan no se porque...Yo tampoco lo vi en su dia



Muchas veces lo publican con un dia de antelación, o incluso en el mismo dia.


----------



## Octopus (28 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Muchas veces lo publican con un dia de antelación, o incluso en el mismo dia.



Ya pero no me salia nada en el historial...es raro seguramente sea como dices o no tiene sentido que no los repartan


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Nov 2022)

*EX DIVIDENDS DICIEMBRE 2022*

Recordatorio mensual: Ex-dividend es la fecha en la cual debes tener acciones para cobrar dividendos mas adelantes. A veces los dividendos vienen al dia siguiente (Alemania, por ejemplo) y a veces tardan semanas.

Debes tener las acciones compradas un dia antes. Y no seas capullo comprando las acciones el dia antes de dividendos y vendiéndolas el dia despues.

De mi cartera:
- 07.12 Yara
- 13.12 JHP
- 13.12 Gaztransporn
- 15.12 Taiwan Semiporn
- 22.12 British American Muypacco


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Nov 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Ya pero no me salia nada en el historial...es raro seguramente sea como dices o no tiene sentido que no los repartan



Yo llevo años cobrando de China Mobile y no me aparece en su historial por ninguna parte.


----------



## Octopus (28 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo llevo años cobrando de China Mobile y no me aparece en su historial por ninguna parte.



Yo tb la llevo y en Investing por ejemplo
si aparece el
historial....Se ve que en España somos mas"shulos" jejje


----------



## EsDePobres (28 Nov 2022)

Estoy pensando en comprar ZIM por el dividendo.


----------



## Octopus (28 Nov 2022)

EsDePobres dijo:


> Estoy pensando en comprar ZIM por el dividendo.



Los dividendos son brutales....pero el coste de fletes ha bajado muchisimo y por tanto sus futuros beneficios tb...Luego parece que han diluido algunas acciones...Por lo además es un empreson que lleva 80
años..y ahora esta bajista,yo la espero a 20 para entrarle un poco tb por lo dividendos...tiene muchísima liquidez y casi nada de deuda y están quedándose con bastante transporte de gas de Turquia(salida vital a Europa).Tb por otro lado están metiendo mucha pasta en IA relacionado con fletes...A mi tb me gusta y los divis son brutales pero
quiero esperarla mas abajo y meterle bien


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Nov 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Los dividendos son brutales....*pero el coste de fletes ha bajado muchisimo y por tanto sus futuros beneficios tb...Luego parece que han diluido algunas acciones...Por lo además es un empreson que lleva 80
> años..y* ahora esta bajista,yo la espero a 20 para entrarle un poco tb por lo dividendos...tiene muchísima liquidez y casi nada de deuda y están quedándose con bastante transporte de gas de Turquia(salida vital a Europa).Tb por otro lado están metiendo mucha pasta en IA relacionado con fletes...A mi tb me gusta y los divis son brutales pero
> quiero esperarla mas abajo y meterle bien



Lo has clavado. Nada mas que añadir.

Bueno si, vigilar el coste de combustible y la bajada de demanda por causa de la crisis.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (28 Nov 2022)

Ilustremos al tal feministo:

Un pacorro pedroñero que es incapaz de dominarse y autocontrolarse en su ingesta de carbohidratos y viene a darnos consejos de bolsa.


----------



## yukito (29 Nov 2022)

EsDePobres dijo:


> Estoy pensando en comprar ZIM por el dividendo.



Wow!! Pedazo de dividendo 

Veo solamente dividendos desde el 2021 :X


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Nov 2022)

Cipote descapullao dijo:


> Ilustremos al tal feministo:
> 
> Un pacorro pedroñero que es incapaz de dominarse y autocontrolarse en su ingesta de carbohidratos y viene a darnos consejos de bolsa.



Pues imagínate tú, que vienes aqui a olerme el culo.

Ya sabes la pregunta: ¿Prefieres el olor de mi culo, o su sabor?


----------



## Octopus (29 Nov 2022)

yukito dijo:


> Wow!! Pedazo de dividendo
> 
> Veo solamente dividendos desde el 2021 :X



En Investing te salen todos los del 2022 incluido
el
que dan ahora en Diciembre


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Nov 2022)

EsDePobres dijo:


> Estoy pensando en comprar ZIM por el dividendo.





yukito dijo:


> Wow!! Pedazo de dividendo
> 
> Veo solamente dividendos desde el 2021 :X



Imagínate que hubierais comprado ZIM hace un año "por los dividendos". Le habríais perdido un 36% a la inversión inicial, osea, contando dividendos estaríais en negativo.

Y ojo que a mi me parece una buena empresa, e igual la incluyo en mi cartera, pero aunque suene contradictorio los dividendos debe ser la consecuencia y no el motivo de comprar una empresa.

¿De donde vienen los dividendos? Del operating cashflow, que es el mismo sitio de donde vienen otras inversiones y mantenimiento de la empresa. ¿Puede una empresa mantener dividendos, hacer mantenimiento, invertir en nuevas cosas, y pagar su deuda? Si la respuesta es SI entonces tenemos que ver si la empresa esta barata o cara, y entonces entrar.

El problema de ZIM es que tiene que mantener a sus "tangibles". Haya o no haya crisis los barcos hay que pintarlos, pagar por tenerlos almacenados, etc.

Sea ZIM o cualquier otra no dejeis que os deslumbren los dividendos o lo que pasó en el pasado o si "esta barata" en relación con su precio máximo anual. Las empresas hay que estudiarlas, sino no sabrás porqué las has comprado.


----------



## desev (1 Dic 2022)

¿Qué empresa/s dividindera está más regalada en estos momentos?

(Busco ideas para meter ficha)


----------



## Octopus (1 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Imagínate que hubierais comprado ZIM hace un año "por los dividendos". Le habríais perdido un 36% a la inversión inicial, osea, contando dividendos estaríais en negativo.
> 
> Y ojo que a mi me parece una buena empresa, e igual la incluyo en mi cartera, pero aunque suene contradictorio los dividendos debe ser la consecuencia y no el motivo de comprar una empresa.
> 
> ...



Una cosa que me gusta de ZIM es que el 95% de sus barcos son alquilados...desconozco si
el
mantenimiento esta incluido en el
leasing o solo parcialmente etc pero en principio me gusta.La verdad es que con estos precios tengo que tener cuidado de no dañarme
la
punta del
nabo con los colmillos
que se me
stan poniendo XD


----------



## max power (1 Dic 2022)

Octopus dijo:


> Una cosa que me gusta de ZIM es que el 95% de sus barcos son alquilados...desconozco si
> el
> mantenimiento esta incluido en el
> leasing o solo parcialmente etc pero en principio me *gusta.La verdad es que con estos precios tengo que tener cuidado de no dañarme*
> ...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Dic 2022)

*INTEL ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

La de los microchís, golpeada en mi cartera con un -23%, sigue entregando dividendos que aumenta a pesar de la paliza que se esta llevando. Ahora mismo nos he entregado un neto del 2.20%, pero esta distorsionado pues estoy aumentando posiciones y reflejo el neto que me dan comparado con las nuevas acciones que he añadido. La realidad es que su bruto es de un 4.86%, y ésto se irá reflejando en los próximos trimestres.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Dic 2022)

*NOTICIAS: DEUTSCHE TELEKOM ANUNCIA SUBIDA DE DIVIDENDOS PARA EL 2023*

La Alemana, una imprescindible de mi cartera, vuelve a subir dividendos. En 2021 los tenía a 0.60 por acción. En 2022 los subió a 0.64, y para el año que viene nos entregarán un 0.70.

Desde que la incorporara en mi cartera en 2020 solo ha hecho subir, y ahora mismo la tengo un +65% revalorizada.

Una polla vieja muy a tener en cuenta.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Dic 2022)

*NOTICIAS: ABBVIE ANUNCIA SUBIDA DE DIVIDENDOS PARA 2023*

La farmacéutica de mis amores, que lleva un +80% de revalorización desde que la compré, dice que en 2023 va a empezar a pagar $1.48, o si lo prefieres un 3.7% bruto, acercándose ya por si sola a mi objetivo del 4%.

Peeeero, resulta que yo pagué por ella prácticamente la mitad de lo que vale, así que su neto verdadero de éste año para conmigo ha sido de un 4.81%, lo cual es una pasada. Totalmente contento con ella.

El incremento para 2023 significará que muy probablemente pasemos ya del 5% neto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Dic 2022)

desev dijo:


> ¿Qué empresa/s dividindera está más regalada en estos momentos?
> 
> (Busco ideas para meter ficha)



Pregunta compleja, porque todo depende de tu horizonte de inversión.

Te pondré un ejemplo: Compré hace mucho una empresa que llegó a estar a -50%. Esa misma empresa esta hoy a +25%. ¿Habrías aguantado?

Lo que si que te diré es lo siguiente:
1. En momentos de crisis es bueno entrar en empresas "defensivas", osea, pollaviejas, mono/duopolios, infraestructuras, etc...
2. Una empresa sin deuda difícilmente puede quebrar.
3. Una empresa que produzca cosas de valor intrínseco, que sean útiles, y que sea muy conocida / de mucha calidad difícilmente puede quebrar.

Busca empresas que conozcas, analiza su flujo de cash, su deuda, y si lo llevan haciendo bien durante los últimos años. Si ves que todo cuadra y notas que hay una extraña bajada en su valor, entra.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Dic 2022)

*NOTICIAS: BRYSTOL-MYERS SQUIBB AUMENTA DIVIDENDOS PARA EL 2023*

La farmaceútica, que ni es de Bristol, ni es propiedad de Mike Myers, y que ni se lo que es un squibb, dice que a partir del año que viene nos va a endiñar un 5.6% bruto, o USD$0.57 por acción.

Desde Agosto del 2021 lleva aumentando dividendos a cada trimestre. Empezó dándonos un EUR0.41 por acción y en noviembre ya nos dieron EUR0.55.

No solo eso, llevo casi un 47% de subida desde que la compré. Hoy quizás no la compraría, no por mala sino porque ya esta cara, pero ha sido una gran inversión en cartera.

Los próximos dividendos vienen en Febrero del 2023, y serán muy agradecidos.


----------



## deaconbrodie (9 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *NOTICIAS: BRYSTOL-MYERS SQUIBB AUMENTA DIVIDENDOS PARA EL 2023*
> 
> La farmaceútica, que ni es de Bristol, ni es propiedad de Mike Myers, y que *ni se lo que es un squibb*, dice que a partir del año que viene nos va a endiñar un 5.6% bruto, o USD$0.57 por acción.
> 
> ...












E. R. Squibb - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Dic 2022)

*LENOVO, WALLGREENS ENTREGAN DIVIDENDOS*

La chinita lleva un mal año. Ha perdido mas de un -21% peeero, al haberla pillado con la caida del 2020, sigo con un +36% de beneficios. Me entrega un neto anualizado regulero de un 2.63%. Sin embargo, en su ultimo dividendo nos dieron casi un 10% neto, así que anualizadamente Lenovo nos ha dado mas de un 6%. Lenovo se queda para el año que viene.

Wallgreens, por otro lado, con un -11% de pérdidas en éste año, acaba con casi un +2% de subida en cartera. Éste mes nos entrega un neto anualizado del 3.63%. Ha cerrado el año con algo mas de un 4% neto, así que de momento también se queda en casa.

Por cierto, terminaré el año mostrando las empresas que me han dado los mejores dividendos, para que tengais una referencia y quizás ideas de inversión.


----------



## Yoi-yitsu (10 Dic 2022)

A los expertos del hilo, ¿cómo veis esta cartera dividindera?

La idea es ir ampliando poco a poco, pero no meter más empresas.

He empezado hace 3 meses para diversificar un poquito (mucho en criptos y algo en fondos indexados y metales).


----------



## max power (10 Dic 2022)

Lockheed esta en maximos historicos. A mi me da vertigo. No entraria.

Total es francesa. Si vas por el divi la retencion en origen es alta. Y creo que petroleras ha pasado el momento de comprar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Dic 2022)

Yoi-yitsu dijo:


> A los expertos del hilo, ¿cómo veis esta cartera dividindera?
> 
> La idea es ir ampliando poco a poco, pero no meter más empresas.
> 
> ...



Si hablamos de diversificación, me gusta. Tienes acciones en Europa, USA, UK, y Brasil. También te veo diversificado en sectores, teniendo Pharma, defensa, energía, microchis...

Ahora bien, mi pregunta es si has investigado cada empresa con la metodología que recomiendo:
- PER (historico de la propia empresa, y en función a su sector).
- Margen de beneficios (Net income / total revenue).
- Crecimiento histórico de beneficios (quitando los años de pandemia). Osea, operating income.
- Crecimiento histórico del neto.
- Aumento o disminución de acciones (dilución).
- Activos vs. pasivo. Como van de deuda y si la van manteniendo o aumentando.
- Flujo de cash. Sobre todo cash from operations menos CAPEX.
- Precio a FCF

Si todo lo de arriba cuadra solo te falta ver si la acción es barata. En la mayoría de los casos (no en REITs) lo puedes calcular con DCF, pero es un tema que se sale del propósito del hilo.

Si te sirve de algo, de tu lista yo tengo Intel y GSK. La primera esta, en mi opinión personal = "no estoy dando recomendaciones de compra", bien de precio y estoy posicionándome fuerte en cartera para el 2024, momento en el que creo que lo va a hacer muy bien. La segunda es un clásico que, cada vez que cae, merece la pena comprar. Llevo un +73%, y eso que hicieron un trasvase de deuda a Haleon.

Vale me gusta y llevo tiempo queriendo entrar pero no acabo de ver el momento. El resto no es de mi interés de momento.


----------



## Yoi-yitsu (12 Dic 2022)

max power dijo:


> Lockheed esta en maximos historicos. A mi me da vertigo. No entraria.
> 
> Total es francesa. Si vas por el divi la retencion en origen es alta. Y creo que petroleras ha pasado el momento de comprar.



Total es básicamente por diversificar territorialmente en un sector en el que creo que europa se cerrará poco a poco en sí misma, de lo top en gas licuado a nivel europeo. Ahí solo vuelco los dividendos. La uso como "caja".

Lockheed, le veo un futuro "prometedor" respecto a conflictos armados, que solo puede joderse si llega la "Gran guerra" (pero entonces, sería el menor de mis problemas que se fuese a cero). De armamentísticas es la que más me ha gustado comparando sector.

Gracias por tu comentario.




FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si hablamos de diversificación, me gusta. Tienes acciones en Europa, USA, UK, y Brasil. También te veo diversificado en sectores, teniendo Pharma, defensa, energía, microchis...
> 
> Ahora bien, mi pregunta es si has investigado cada empresa con la metodología que recomiendo:
> - PER (historico de la propia empresa, y en función a su sector).
> ...



Básicamente lo que busco es diversificar inversiones, en este caso retomando stocks de nuevo, porque hace años vendí todo y me puse full criptos.

Mi situación es que me salí de bolsa hace ya algún año porque todo apuntaba de caida brutal, y me puse full criptos.
Esa caida brutal no llegó, pero como esperaba, las criptos subieron mucho más.
Sigo pensando que nos iremos al guano, pero me he cansado de esperar y tengo que diversificar sí o sí (Hace casi dos años o más que quiero entrar de nuevo en stocks).

Voy tan a largo plazo que no espero vender jamás, a excepción de la empresa TTE que uso como"caja de dividendos"; o en caso de que alguna empresa se ponga muy muy negra.

Para decidir en cuales uso el siguiente algoritmo:

1. Me pongo a darle vueltas qué será necesario en el futuro. Algunas necesidades que me aparecen son:
- Minería (Nada funciona ni se crea en este mundo si no hay material base)
- Microchips (Vitalísimo)
- Fertilizantes (básico para cultivos, a no ser que se quiera reducir a la población a paladas. Soy consciente del recorte en Fertilizantes que quiere hacer occidente, pero hay 4-5mil millones de habitantes en paises en los que no pasará por el aro)
- Medicamentos
- Transporte marítimo (combustibles, alimentos, metales)
- Energías, en especial gas licuado
Me salen muchas más, pero no quiero tener una cartera infinita

2. De esas necesidades básicas, busco listados de empresas, ordeno por nivel de ventas y me quedo con el top 8 en base a zona geográfica y repartan dividendos(a ser posible durante años).

3. De ahí, según intención específica, filtro en base a si están focalizadas en un producto o en varios, y según caso pues descarto (Ejempo: Boeing o airvus también hacen temas armamentísticos, pero también dependen de "turismo" cosa que no me interesa, por lo que las descarto. Otro ejemplo. No me importa si una minera es top en oro o hierro pero flaquea en cobre, busco algo fuerte en cobre.

4. Aquí, ya me queda un pequeño listado, que termino de filtrar usando algunos de los indicadores que comentas.

Sí, soy consciente que les tendría que dedicar mucho más tiempo a esto y hacer análisis más profundos, pero la mayor parte de mi tiempo "para estar al día en inversiones" está enfocado a mi buque insignia, criptos.

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios y apreciaciones. Conocer puntos de vista diferentes a los mios, en especial de gente que sabe más que yo, son muy bien recibidos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Dic 2022)

Yoi-yitsu dijo:


> Total es básicamente por diversificar territorialmente en un sector en el que creo que europa se cerrará poco a poco en sí misma, de lo top en gas licuado a nivel europeo. Ahí solo vuelco los dividendos. La uso como "caja".
> 
> Lockheed, le veo un futuro "prometedor" respecto a conflictos armados, que solo puede joderse si llega la "Gran guerra" (pero entonces, sería el menor de mis problemas que se fuese a cero). De armamentísticas es la que más me ha gustado comparando sector.
> 
> ...



Siempre desde el respeto, creo que te equivocas en tu primer planteamiento, y además creo que cometes varias equivocaciones.

En primer lugar, te pones a adivinar el futuro. No digo que no sea cierto que necesitemos ésto o aquello, pero te pondré un par de ejemplos:
- Hace 25 años, ¿cuántas empresas del TOP en el SP500 existían?
- Cuando se inventó el coche mucha gente pensaba que era una estupidez construir algo mas rápido que un caballo.

Tu segundo error es asumir que, porque algo sea necesario, debe ser una buena inversión. Suena lógico, pero ya me dirás tú a mi lo necesario que es Louis Vuitton y mira el precio que tiene su stock.

Tu tercer error es dejarte llevar por las noticias, lo que te perpetua a llegar siempre tarde. Mira que yo mismo tengo Gaztransport Technigaz, pero ¿alguna vez te has fijado en gas licuado antes de ahora?

Mi consejo desde el respeto es: No trates de averigüar el futuro. Ni en sectores, ni en paises, ni en empresas. Coca-cola es un EMPRESÓN que no entra en ninguno de tus filtros, pero lo haría si empezaras a mirar fundamentales, cash-flow, etc...

Mira a empresas que esten bien, con moat, que lleven años haciendo lo que estan haciendo, y que por un motivo ajeno a ellas lleven una mala racha. Así me hice yo con dos empresones, Boeing y Airbus, y Airbus está a un par de trimestres de hacerme un +100%, y Boeing va rozando el +50%. También me hice éste año con Fortum porque el mercado se acojonó con rusia, y ya ha sobrepasado el +60%. Me estoy hinchando a ganar dinero con las tabacaleras (BAT, Japan Tobacco) porque "dan mal rollo", y me he salvado del FOMO de Tesla porque, por muy bonitos que sean sus coches, sus números no me cuadran.

*Recuerda:
- Fundamentales (cashflow - cash from operations, lo primero, deuda manejable lo siguiente).
- Antiguedad y buena posición en mercado.
- Moat.
- Que todo cuadre y por motivos externos su precio de acción esté bajo.*


----------



## Yoi-yitsu (12 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Siempre desde el respeto, creo que te equivocas en tu primer planteamiento, y además creo que cometes varias equivocaciones.
> 
> En primer lugar, te pones a adivinar el futuro. No digo que no sea cierto que necesitemos ésto o aquello, pero te pondré un par de ejemplos:
> - Hace 25 años, ¿cuántas empresas del TOP en el SP500 existían?
> ...



Le daré una vuelta a lo que comentas y a lo qué tú consideras errores, gracias. Distintos puntos de vista son bienvenidos, y más cuando de lo que controlo no es de este sector precisamente!


----------



## javac (12 Dic 2022)

Munger es el que ataca las posiciones de el oráculo para ver si hay agujeros en sus planteamientos


----------



## javac (12 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Siempre desde el respeto, creo que te equivocas en tu primer planteamiento, y además creo que cometes varias equivocaciones.
> 
> En primer lugar, te pones a adivinar el futuro. No digo que no sea cierto que necesitemos ésto o aquello, pero te pondré un par de ejemplos:
> - Hace 25 años, ¿cuántas empresas del TOP en el SP500 existían?
> ...



Como amante de la aeronáutica, añado hexcel composites y heico, un empres on pero caro ahora. Si baja de 120, vuelvo a por ella 

Feministo, cash flow y cash from operations en Boeing estaban entre mal y muy mal, así como su deuda. Moat grande 

Y conste que llevo las dos desde hace años, incrementando posiciones a poquito.


----------



## javac (12 Dic 2022)

Yoi-yitsu dijo:


> Total es básicamente por diversificar territorialmente en un sector en el que creo que europa se cerrará poco a poco en sí misma, de lo top en gas licuado a nivel europeo. Ahí solo vuelco los dividendos. La uso como "caja".
> 
> Lockheed, le veo un futuro "prometedor" respecto a conflictos armados, que solo puede joderse si llega la "Gran guerra" (pero entonces, sería el menor de mis problemas que se fuese a cero). De armamentísticas es la que más me ha gustado comparando sector.
> 
> ...



Lockheed es buena empresa, pero en máximos históricos, el año pasado estuvo a 325.

El f35 es el caballo de batalla, pero la verdad es que me parece un avion muy caro para lo que cuesta comprarlo y la hora de vuelo.

El f16 es el avion militar por excelencia y seguirá volando muchos años 

Me gusta más el f18 de Boeing, me parece un gran avión, de los pocos con capacidades nucleares y con costes de mantenimiento viables


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Dic 2022)

javac dijo:


> Feministo, cash flow y cash from operations en Boeing estaban entre mal y muy mal, así como su deuda. *Moat grande*
> 
> Y conste que llevo las dos desde hace años, incrementando posiciones a poquito.



Boeing es un caso muy especial porque, además de tener un moat casi imposible de batir, esta completamente entrelazada con el gobierno de EEUU.

Aqui es un poco como cuando juegas a darles habilidades a un personaje. Puedes tener mucha deuda y un buen moat y ser atractiva.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Dic 2022)

*IBM ENTREGA SUS ÚLTIMOS DIVIDENDOS DEL AÑO, Y SORPRENDE*

Será polla de viejo, lo que querais, pero éste mes nos entrega un 4.74% anualizado. No solo eso, cierra el año habiéndonos entregado un total de un 6.12%.

Firma con fuerza otro año mas en el club, y esperamos ver sus siguientes dividendos en Marzo del 2023.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Dic 2022)

*GAZTRANSPORT TECHNIGAZ ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

La francesa, gran beneficiada del lio Ruso del gas, nos entrega sus segundos y últimos dividendos del año.

Estoy de vacaciones y no tengo acceso a mi terminal principal, pero si puedo decir lo siguiente:
1. Bruto = EUR1.55 brutos por acción.
2. Precio desde que la compré = +57%.
3. Porcentaje de dividendo bruto = 3.17%.

Considerando el subidón desde que la compré, así a ojo de buen cubero creo que me esta dando sobre el 4% neto. Me da para alguna cenita navideña en medio de la crisis generalizada de muchas otras acciones 

Not bad...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Dic 2022)

*NOTICIAS: AMBEV AUMENTARÁ DIVIDENDOS PARA EL 2023*

La cervecera Brasileña, que tantas alegrías nos da con su estable dividendo, ahora lo sube.

Para el 2023 han decidido entregar USD$0.1457, o lo que es lo mismo un 5.11% bruto.

Yo la llevo desde hace tiempo, y con su valor actual (+10% en cartera), aun con un PER altito (18) no se me antoja mala.

Quien la compre antes del 21 de Diciembre recibirá los dividendos en Enero.


----------



## javac (21 Dic 2022)

Hola hola

Alguien sabe cómo funciona esta actualización de las empresas PTP o qué ha sucedido?

Parece que afecta a empresas tipo AB, Lazard, BIP, EPD y similares. IRS solicita que se cierren las posiciones antes de fin de año






Partnership Withholding | Internal Revenue Service


This page talks about the withholding tax on Foreign Partners' Share of effectively connected income. (IRC 1446).




www.irs.gov





Llevo alguna y no quería venderlas (BIP se ha devaluado mucho últimamente, y me parece un empresón de infraestructuras )

Grazias


----------



## Vietcong (21 Dic 2022)

algo interesante en las dividenderas? hace un mes q intento no mirar cartera ni nada


----------



## herodes2 (21 Dic 2022)

javac dijo:


> Hola hola
> 
> Alguien sabe cómo funciona esta actualización de las empresas PTP o qué ha sucedido?
> 
> ...



Es un impuesto que lleva años USA queriendo cobrar y se ha ido retrasando, definitivamente entra para las ventas a partir de 01/2023, consiste en que directamente te van a detraer un 10% de toda la venta realizada(no sólo de los beneficios si los hubiera) y no es deducible posteriormente, así que no siendo valores que tengan mucha posibilidad de revalorizaciones futuras lo mejor es vender antes de fin de año, ahorrarse ese 10% de mordida y meterlo en otro sitio más amigable


----------



## javac (22 Dic 2022)

herodes2 dijo:


> Es un impuesto que lleva años USA queriendo cobrar y se ha ido retrasando, definitivamente entra para las ventas a partir de 01/2023, consiste en que directamente te van a detraer un 10% de toda la venta realizada(no sólo de los beneficios si los hubiera) y no es deducible posteriormente, así que no siendo valores que tengan mucha posibilidad de revalorizaciones futuras lo mejor es vender antes de fin de año, ahorrarse ese 10% de mordida y meterlo en otro sitio más amigable



Mi broker me ha dicho que cierre.
Veré como evoluciona, pero bip y epd me gustan mucho


----------



## Hamtel (22 Dic 2022)

Gracias a todos por los análisis. Son de mucha utilidad para los que empezamos en estos menesteres


----------



## javac (22 Dic 2022)

herodes2 dijo:


> Es un impuesto que lleva años USA queriendo cobrar y se ha ido retrasando, definitivamente entra para las ventas a partir de 01/2023, consiste en que directamente te van a detraer un 10% de toda la venta realizada(no sólo de los beneficios si los hubiera) y no es deducible posteriormente, así que no siendo valores que tengan mucha posibilidad de revalorizaciones futuras lo mejor es vender antes de fin de año, ahorrarse ese 10% de mordida y meterlo en otro sitio más amigable



Ese impuesto aplica a bipc? O solo a bip?


----------



## herodes2 (22 Dic 2022)

javac dijo:


> Ese impuesto aplica a bipc? O solo a bip?



Te paso el listado de IB, hay otros por ahí pero este es de los más fiables.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Dic 2022)

*YARA ENTREGA DIVIDENDOS*

Yo sigo de vacaciones sin acceso completo a mi terminal pero ésto es lo que os puedo decir:

Empresón de los de siempre, en mi cartera 2020 desde el principio, un +31% de revalorización desde que la compré y éste año entrega un 9.33% bruto. Obviamente se queda en cartera para el año que viene.

Por cierto cuando vuelva de las vacaciones haré un top de las mejores dividenderas del año, y para mi hilo del 2023 quizás haga una votación sobre quienes serás las mejores dividenderas o algo así para darle mas vidilla al próximo hilo. También pondré que cerca o lejos me he quedado de mis objetivos anuales, pero si os digo que demasiado bien me ha ido para la que ha caido.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2022)

*EX DIVIDENDS PARA ENERO DEL 2023*

Deberás tener éstas en cartera si quieres cobrar sus dividendos mas adelante (a veces al dia siguiente, otras semanas o meses despues):

05 Enero: Wallgreens
24 Enero: Verizon
25 Enero: IBM
30 Enero: Phillips


----------



## Kflaas (28 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *EX DIVIDENDS PARA ENERO DEL 2023*
> 
> Deberás tener éstas en cartera si quieres cobrar sus dividendos mas adelante (a veces al dia siguiente, otras semanas o meses despues):
> 
> ...



También tienes Philips?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2022)

Kflaas dijo:


> También tienes Philips?



Para mi desgracia, si


----------



## Kflaas (28 Dic 2022)

No entiendo si tu mensaje es con ironía o no...

La verdad que lleva una buena bajada (cotización)

Pero a nivel fundamental ni idea...no he mirado nada d nada...

Tan mal la ves?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2022)

Kflaas dijo:


> No entiendo si tu mensaje es con ironía o no...
> 
> La verdad que lleva una buena bajada (cotización)
> 
> ...



Le he hecho un Michael Burry. Llegué demasiado pronto y es de las que tengo en rojo.


----------



## Capablanca (29 Dic 2022)

Muchas gracias por el hilo @FeministoDeIzquierdas He aprendido bastante sobre dividendos este año. Hasta ahora nunca me había inclinado hacia este tipo de inversión (quitando ENAGAS y poco más), voy a empezar más en serio en 2023 y quiero formar una carterita maja.
Un saludo a todos los que habéis participado y feliz año nuevo, 2023 se presenta interesante


----------



## XXavier (29 Dic 2022)

Este hilo es muy instructivo e interesante. Cabría incluso hablar de la conveniencia de invertir en empresas sólidas, pero de bajo o nulo dividendo. Resulta que con el nuevo 'Impuesto de Solidaridad de Grandes Fortunas', puede haber bastantes víctimas de esa tasa que estén pensando en defenderse del impuesto acogiéndose al límite del 60%, pero para eso tienen que reducir su base de IRPF al mínimo posible. Paradójicamente, les interesa ingresar muy poco, o nada, por dividendos...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

Capablanca dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el hilo @FeministoDeIzquierdas He aprendido bastante sobre dividendos este año. Hasta ahora nunca me había inclinado hacia este tipo de inversión (quitando ENAGAS y poco más), voy a empezar más en serio en 2023 y quiero formar una carterita maja.
> Un saludo a todos los que habéis participado y feliz año nuevo, 2023 se presenta interesante



Muchas gracias por el cumplido.

Dentro de unos dias cerraré este hilo con el TOP de dividenderas del año, incluyendo comentarios y también como de cerca me he quedado de mis objetivos anuales (no los he conseguido en términos de dividendos, pero me ha ido muy bien comparado con la que ha caido). Trataré de explicar como mas o menos me he librado de lo peor, aunque también la he cagado con algunas operaciones.

Mas adelante abriré mi hilo del 2023, con un primer mensaje explicando un poco las cosas que debeis mirar, mas o menos como hice en 2022.

Felices fiestas y buenos dividendos.


----------



## javac (29 Dic 2022)

Hola hola
Tengo marcado Apple a 118 para entrar, aunque me empieza a dar la sensacion que tiene todavia recorrido descendente hasta los 110.
Cómo lo veis?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

javac dijo:


> Hola hola
> Tengo marcado Apple a 118 para entrar, aunque me empieza a dar la sensacion que tiene todavia recorrido descendente hasta los 110.
> Cómo lo veis?



Yo, personalmente (no es un consejo financiero), tengo marcada Apple a partir de 70, empezando a mirarla sobre 80. Y la tengo marcada así en base a fundamentales que creo haber explicado a principios del hilo.
*
Apple es EL marcador del desastre macro*. No es solo una de las 5 empresas que hacen un 50% del SP500, sino que además la llevan muchos fondos indexados, planes de pensiones, empresas de seguros, etc...osea, si una empresa de inversión gorda quiebra, o mucha gente se va al paro y dejan de contribuir Apple, sin ser culpa suya, empezará a caer.

Como estamos en un entorno casi (o sin casi) de recesión Apple tiene que caer mas si o si, repito, tanto si es su culpa como si no. Encima con la crisis dejará de vender telefonitos, o venderá menos (no hagas caso a lo que veas por la tele, mira los 10k de la propia empresa). Encima tienes inflación, subidas de precios, etc...

Mi expectativa es que asistamos a un "oversold" de Apple que permita que caiga a mi rango personal sabiendo que no es culpa suya (otra cosa sería que caiga porque sus telefonitos son una mierda o su ecosistema en general o algo así). Ésto, en mi opinión personal, podría pasar sobre Marzo del 2023.

Una tesis parecida tengo tanto para Microsoft como para Amazon, empresas en las que también quiero entrar.

*Apple es mas Microsoft que Nokia. No va a irse a la bancarrota porque es un ecosistema. Es un empresón, no te vas a equivocar si la compras, pero en mi opinión basada en fundamentales a 118 la comprarás cara. *


----------



## javac (29 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo, personalmente (no es un consejo financiero), tengo marcada Apple a partir de 70, empezando a mirarla sobre 80. Y la tengo marcada así en base a fundamentales que creo haber explicado a principios del hilo.
> *
> Apple es EL marcador del desastre macro*. No es solo una de las 5 empresas que hacen un 50% del SP500, sino que además la llevan muchos fondos indexados, planes de pensiones, empresas de seguros, etc...osea, si una empresa de inversión gorda quiebra, o mucha gente se va al paro y dejan de contribuir Apple, sin ser culpa suya, empezará a caer.
> 
> ...



Oki, la veis más abajo que yo
Coincidimos con msft y Amazon, sobre todo por aws y azure.
Apple me parece inelastica a vender o no teléfono, sus ingresos vienen del ecosistema


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 Dic 2022)

*CAMPEONAS DIVIDENDERAS DEL 2022*

Pues mientras preparan la cena de nochevieja y ya en casita aprovecho para listar las que, para mi, han sido las grandes dividenderas del año. Por cierto, los porcentajes que voy a proporcionar son siempre NETOS (osea, después de impuestos y gastos y todo lo demás)
*
El podio*
ORO: Norsk Hydro (13.61%). Espectacularísimo año para la Noruega que en 2021 solo entregaba un 2.53% pero que desde hacía tiempo avisaba que daría el pelotazo pues llegó a tocar el +300% (ahora mismo roza el +200%). No sabemos que le deparará el año que viene aunque confiamos en que empiece a subir sus dividendos o entregue mas dividendos extraordinarios

PLATA: China Mobile (9.22%). Sabía que sería una gran compra cuando EEUU decidió sacarla de su mercado de valores para volverla a meter a los 3 meses. Su revalorización siempre está sobre el +30%, pero es una empresa monopolística que dudo mucho que vaya a tener problemas en el futuro.

BRONCE: IBM (6.12%). Una americana que se nos cuela en 2022 tras mejorar sus dividendos del 2021 (4.46%). Apuesta segura que, con suerte, tendrá un mal 2023 y nos permitirá añadir.

*Menciones honoríficas*
Yara 6.05% 
Abbvie 4.81%
Deutsche Telekom 5.15%
E.ON 4.06%
Japan Tobbaco 5.48%
Lenovo 6.08%
Porsche 4.22%
Qindao Port 6.12%
Verizon 4.09%

*Nuevas promesas*
- Éste año tenemos a Fortum que entró tarde por lo que no pudimos obtener sus dividendos, pero que promete un bruto de mas de un 7%. Llevamos un +65% de revalorización así que es posible que se nos meta en el podio.

- BASF, que a pesar de haberse revalorizado "solo" un 8.21% también quiere entregar mas de un 7% en dividendos.

- La americana VICI, rozando el +24% re revalorización y el 4% de dividendos, podría al menos clasificarse para las menciones. Estan terminando de comprar todo el Strip de las Vegas y ya han empezado a expandirse, prometiendo un 5% antes de terminar el año.

- Turkcell ha tenido un año muy ajetreado, con mas de 6 meses en rojo pero ya entrando al verde con un +13% de revalorización. Si termina su recuperación podríamos ver un dividendo neto superior al 6%

- La REIT francesa Gecina es otra que entró tarde y mal. Ahora mismo está en un +1% de revalorización pero promete mas de un 5% bruto.

- Otra francesa, Danone, esta haciendo break even y dice que llegará al 4% neto. Su dividendo actual es poco mas del 2%.

- Bayer ha tenido un año lleno de controversias pero dice que el año que viene conseguirá colocarse en el 4% neto.

- Wallgreens quiere salirse de su mala racha y pasar de su 2% y pico neto actual a un 4%.

- La REIT alemana Hamborner, muy antigua en mis carteras, también promete. Pasó de mas de un 4% neto en 2021 a poco mas de un 2% éste año. Lleva una caida considerable y dudo que 2023 sea mejor, pero me cuenta que quiere llegar al menos a las menciones.

Y ya está. Según el nivel de resaca de mañana abriré mi hilo de dividendos del 2023, y espero veros a todos por allí.

Que paseis felices fiestas y un abrazo a todos.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz año nuevo a todos, que tengáis unas buenas rebajas en este 2023 para incorporar en la cartera..


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Ene 2023)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *EX DIVIDENDS PARA ENERO DEL 2023*
> 
> Deberás tener éstas en cartera si quieres cobrar sus dividendos mas adelante (a veces al dia siguiente, otras semanas o meses despues):
> 
> ...



Yo he incorporado British Telecom a mi cartera, llevo también ATT y me gustaría ampliar la variedad de telecos con Verizon, es un sector muy poco valorado pero que paga religiosamente sus dividendos.


----------

